#ubuntu+1 2008-02-04
<ethana3> i think this resolution bug is to obvious to be overlooked..
<ethana3> but i think i'll check just to make sure it has been filed
<bardyr> what resolution bug?
<ethana3> radeon picks this huge res
<ethana3> when my monitor can only do 1280x1024, physically
<ethana3> then radeon ignores my mode settings
<bardyr> tried the binary driver?
<ethana3> eww
<ethana3> no
<ethana3> well wait, do you mean the proprietary one, or just a precompiled radeon?
<ethana3> i'm not going to mess with proprietary stuff; that's not why i'm here
<bardyr> proprietary
<ethana3> yeah, my card has long been forgotten by them
<bardyr> ethana3, but how can you survive without compiz :D
<ethana3> and that's not the future anyway
<ethana3> i get compiz
<ethana3> radeon can do compiz easily
<ethana3> i also play tremulous and nexuiz and all those
<ethana3> and it will only get better
<bardyr> on the opensource driver?
<ethana3> absolutely
<ethana3> and of course
<bardyr> wow, i didnt think they had gotten so fare
<ethana3> oh yeah they have
<ethana3> specs help a lot
<RAOF> bardyr: Sufficiently old radeons are *better* supported by the opensource driver than by fglrx
<ethana3> yes
<ethana3> 9200SE
<lufis> Is it just me or is the hardy alpha *extremely* slow?
<lufis> like, menus sluggishly opening, video less responsive, etc.?
<RAOF> It may be just you, I don't see that.
<DanaG> My system definitely seems less responsive.
<lufis> I wonder if it's the new kernel
<DanaG> When I start Gnome, Pidgin freezes for about 30 seconds simply due to other stuff loading.
<ethana3> i keep the system monitor in my panel
<ethana3> so i always see cpu usage...
<DanaG> I'm sure it is the new kernel -- try booting the old one for comparison.
<RAOF> I have terrible problems with the -rt kernel, but -generic is OK.
<lufis> After disabling trackerd, seahorse, and whatever else bloat ubuntu has gotten this release it got a bit better
<lufis> but it's still not anything like gutsy
<lufis> speed-wise
<DanaG> Try the Gutsy kernel!
<DanaG> The new "completely fair scheduler" sucks, in my usage.
<lufis> I tried 2.6.24 on gutsy, actually, and it was very responsive
<DanaG> With CFS?
<lufis> yes
<DanaG> Odd.
<bardyr> i think hardy is faster, then gutsy
<DanaG> I wonder what else has changed.
<Gnine> my 8.04 has all normal features turned on and its all good
<DanaG> For me, Hardy with Gutsy kernel is more responsive than Hardy with Hardy kernel.
<ethana3> most of my issues are always in either my DE or xorg
<DanaG> I haven't tried Gutsy with Hardy kernel.
<lufis> i thought maybe it was swapping too much, so i turned swap off... no speedup
<ethana3> but that may be just because i screw with things so much ;)
<Gnine> celeron 2.0 - 1gig ram
<Gnine> never touch swap
<ethana3> that's for hibernating and running out of ram ;)
 * Gnine is on desktop right now.. laptop is even better 
<Gnine> with the exception of the suspend issues
<lufis> Video skips on hardy, something that i have never had happen on this machine
<DanaG> I'm getting audio dropouts when I close my laptop lid.
<DanaG> That only happens with the new kernel, and only when folding@home is running.
<ethana3> filed bug on radeon
<bardyr> DanaG, i think the CFS isnt respecting nice values and making folding eat way to much cpu time
<ethana3> in the world clock, it doesn't give the correct time for other locations
<ethana3> it just gives you the right analog clock, then the local time and offset
<ethana3> 'You do the math'
<DanaG> Look at this bug (and a few other bugs related to it):  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/boinc/+bug/177713
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 177713 in boinc "CFS in 2.6.24 kernel needs cpu_share adjustment for "niced" processes" [Medium,Fix released]
<SeveredCross> My issue with Hardy is libeel breaking python-nautilus.
<SeveredCross> Makes me :-(
<ethana3> so who all is awake now, aussies and californians?
<JanC> belgians too
<ethana3> can we set our update thing to check every hour?
<ethana3> belgians?
<JanC> (for a little)
<ethana3> lol
<JanC> I guess it's possible, but why every hour?
<ethana3> hmm
<ethana3> proposed updates enabled on an alpha?
<ethana3> nevermind; that is a little rediculous
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/188226/
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 188226 in linux "Kernel should use CONFIG_FAIR_CGROUP_SCHED" [Wishlist,New]
<Dr_willis> Oh Joys.. every so often when i am in windows.. i realise WHY i like linux so much better.....
<ethana3> yes
<Dr_willis> Windows is saying every dvd i have is a blank and wants to format it . even the commercial video dvds
<Dr_willis> bb in a bit. :)
<ethana3> well, when i went to do the actual install, i selected safe graphics mode
<ethana3> now i have it just configured for radeon
<ethana3> so adding another mode may just work out better..  i'm going to try that now.
<ethana3> that didn't work..
<ethana3> and i don't know why..  i'm going to have a look at my xorg log
<ethana3> i'm adding my /var/log/Xorg.0.log to my bug report via pastebin
<ethana3> well, even though i set my modes to include only 800x600 and 1280x1024.. i wonder if it needs a 'virtual' line
<dabbill> how do i install kde4 with 8.04? apt-get install kde4-core dont work.
<RAOF> !doesntwork | dabbill
<ubotu> dabbill: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<dabbill> gives me a big list of unmet dependencies
<RAOF> Right.
<DanaG> Argh, when pulseaudio stutters, sometimes Exaile locks up and eats 100% of (BOTH CORES!) of my CPU.
<RAOF> That's probably a temporary problem, and is totally expected at certain times.
<RAOF> Just try again in a day or so.
<DanaG> Argh, I'm trying the qprojectm thingy, but it's hella' buggy.
<DanaG> It doesn't save preset ratings.
<DanaG> And I get this all the time:  ASSERT: "last >= first" in file kernel/qabstractitemmodel.cpp, line 2095
<DanaG> Aborted (core dumped)
<DanaG> Anyway, that's not a Hardy issue, though.
<ethana3> Screens and Graphics was intended to be able to do multi-seat, right?
<ethana3> with better autoconfiguration, I don't see the point of it otherwise
<ethana3> ...but i would /really, really/ love to be able to use it for what I'm trying to do.  That would be amazing
<dabbill> apt-get install kde4-core gives me Depends: kdebase-kde4 (>= 4:4.0.0) but it is not going to be installed
<DanaG> I wonder how PulseAudio works with multiseat.
<ethana3> try this
<ethana3> oh, i wonder too
<DanaG> Oh, and try aptitude -- it's more useful with dependencies.
<RAOF> DanaG: Only the active user gets the sound device.
<ethana3> apt-get install kde4-core kdebase-kde4
<DanaG> But BOTH are active.
<ethana3> yes
<ethana3> and there is only one sound device
<ethana3> but two of everything else of course
<RAOF> DanaG: You may me thinking of something different to me when I hear "multiseat"
<ethana3> two simultaneous users
<ethana3> two monitors, keyboards, mice
<RAOF> Oh, right.
<ethana3> which is what i have
<ethana3> but i haven
<ethana3> 't gotten it working correctly as of yet
<RAOF> That's an interesting question; probably badly at the moment, I think.
<dabbill> looks like aptitude did the trick
<ethana3> i'm fine with one user just not getting audio for now; it's not essential
<ethana3> actually
<ethana3> i want one user to get the right channel and one user get the left
<ethana3> yes.
<DanaG> Mono?   Ugh.
<ethana3> well yeah
<ethana3> unless i get another sound card
<DanaG> If the onboard audio device does surround, you could split the front and rear to act as two separate cards.
<ethana3> oh.. ok
<ethana3> it just has one little audio jack
<ethana3> like, the basic headphone kind
<DanaG> Dang.
<ethana3> as i said though, that's not a serious problem
<DanaG> I wonder how expensive a cheap USB sound card would be.
<ethana3> i'm thinking PCI
<ethana3> but USB may work too
<ethana3> most of my USB ports are used
<ethana3> with the printer, two mice, USB keyboard, thumb drive, and webcam
<ethana3> the other keyboard is PS/2
<ethana3> the funny thing is that one of those usb ports
<ethana3> only works under linux
<ethana3> not windows xp
<DanaG> Aah.
<DanaG> PCI sound cards are often better, too.
<ethana3> oh yeah, and that USB port for the webcam, sometimes i use it for my motorola phone with bitpim ^_^
<ethana3> well, I have one unused PCI slot..  and another with just a dialup modem
<DanaG> I do bluetooth with my phone.
<ethana3> yeah, this machine doesn't have bluetooth..
<DanaG> Oh yeah, multiseat seems rather complicated; why are you setting up such a thing?
<ethana3> because i have the hardware resources
<ethana3> and i have the need; being:
<ethana3> two computers, with close to $0 cost
<ethana3> splitting half and half, each user gets 1.4GHz and 384MB of RAM i think
<ethana3> plus their own 3d acceleration, of course
<ethana3> this doesn't have to be complicated, it just needs software to do it via gui
<ethana3> ..that's not proprietary, like whatever that one thing is..
<DanaG> Aah.
<ethana3> CRT's are free these days
<DanaG> Except for the power bill, that is.
<ethana3> and $40 for another computer..
<ethana3> well yeah, that..
<ethana3> $20 for the second mouse, $20 for the second keyboard, it gets reimbursed
<ethana3> i had to fill out this paper about the purchase and what i was going to do with it
<ethana3> so if nothing else, I've gone way to far to turn back.. and i don't want to, for a variety of other reasons
<RAOF> Do they each get their own 3d accel?  Open hardware doesn't support DRI on two X servers at this point in time, IIRC.
<ethana3> yes
<ethana3> ohhhhh
<ethana3> there are two gpu's, one intel integrated, one radeon from a previous machine
<ethana3> nearly equivalent power
<RAOF> Ah, right.  Yup, each seat can get its own 3d.
<ethana3> if 3d won't work, fine, we can handle that later
<ethana3> its a matter of realizing the theoretical via properly coded software
<ethana3> dual seat happens to be extremely practical for us; i'm in this for the future, because i don't believe we're alone
<ethana3> so if i can get two seats with no 3d and no sound for the moment, i'm good with it; that's what i need
<ethana3> or perhaps just 3d on one.. to save on CPU power if nothing else
<ethana3> the good part is that our community has NDA-free specs for both GPU's
<DanaG> Intel and old ATI?
<ethana3> yes
<ethana3> for the sake of this channel's logs and the devs that may read them- my email address: ethana2@gmail.com
<hydrogen> public logging is not allowed on this network without prior notification, so you better hope they are idling here :)
<RAOF> !logs | hydrogen
<ubotu> hydrogen: Channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - Logs for LoCo channels are at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ - See also « /msg ubotu ircstats »
<ethana3> i see
<ethana3> i just realized something in displayconfig-gtk (Screens and Graphics)
<ethana3> it allows for setting up multiple graphics cards; but you can't use multiple for multi head
<ethana3> ...can you?
<ethana3> so that would have to be there with the intent of facilitating what I'm doing already right?
<RAOF> You can use multiple for multi-head.  Xinerama allows it.
<ethana3> but wait, /this/ one doesn't even configure one graphics card.. am i imagining memories of it?
<ethana3> oh, that's cool
<hydrogen> RAOF: I sure hope that there is a message in the topic or join message about it then
<ethana3> wait, hydrogen?  were you on #amarok-meeting?
<ethana3> i think it may have been you, but you never know..  hydrogen /is/ the most common element in the universe..
<ethana3> if they still need art, i may be able to help them out now
<ethana3> .. it would be nice if hardy shipped with inkscape installed by default
<DanaG> stupid **** Xorg.
<DanaG> My ctrl key got stuck down.
<DanaG> And it's not a hardware problem.
<hydrogen> meh
<hydrogen> who'd of guessed that alpha software would have bugz
<hydrogen> ITS MISTERIUS
<DanaG> The only way I can fix it is to ctrl-alt-backspace.
<chowmeined> hydrogen, two months
<hydrogen> wut?
<chowmeined> hydrogen, two months until the final release for this LTS
<hydrogen> I'm still not seeing your point
<chowmeined> i would hope there wouldnt be so many huge bugs this close to release
<hydrogen> please explain how complaining about bugs in alpha software in a channel dedicated to the support for it is at all productive?
<chowmeined> calling it alpha software is an excuse
<chowmeined> a crutch
<hydrogen> .. the truth?
<chowmeined> i dont care what you call it.. 2 months until release
<chowmeined> thats the bottom line
<RAOF> Before feature freeze.
<hydrogen> when you have a 5-6 month release cycle that doesn't mean much
<chowmeined> but this one happens to be LTS
<hydrogen> it doesn't change the starting point
<SeveredCross> 2 months is a pretty long time.
<ethana4> this is handy: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2008/02/04/%23ubuntu+1.html
<Andre_Gondim> is there someone from planet ubuntuu?
<hydrogen> itsa bit inethical without notification.. but meh!
<ethana4> i don't know.. probably
<ethana4> i don't mind; i don't have anything to hide..
<ethana4> it just means i don't have to keep track of pidgin's logs myself, because they're out there on someone else's server
<chowmeined> ethana4, thats a naive argument
<ethana4> chowmeined: i realize the ramifications of a lack of privacy extend beyond those who 'don't have anything to hide'...
<ethana4> chowmeined: but in this instance i believe the benefits far outweigh the risks
<ethana4> chowmeined: sorry, i phrased that weird, but you get what i mean
<dazza> hi, xorg.conf looks very bare, is the x config managed differently in hardy? i'm looking for a way to get the nvidia drivers running
<RAOF> dazza: I suggest running nvidia-xconfig.  Xorg is pretty much doing full autodetection now, but it doesn't choose to use the nvidia drivers.
<RAOF> nvidia-xconfig should set up a basic nvidia-using xorg.conf
<dazza> ok, thanks :)
<dazza> hmm no luck yet, i'll poke around on the net
<dn4> ahh the Hardy Heron
<dn4> dn4@dn4:/mnt$ wget http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/8.04/alpha-4/hardy-server-i386.iso
<dn4> Connecting to cdimage.ubuntu.com|91.189.88.34|:80... connected.
<dn4> 6% [==>                                              ] 31,056,381   161.11K/s    ETA 32:29
<Chris4585> i have a simple question, in hardy are they going to drasticly change the look? or even a little bit.
<Gnine> no
<Chris4585> ok, thanks
<ethana4> Gnine: are you sure?  Now I'm sad
<Gnine> sure like am running 8.04
<hydrogen> all that means is it hasn't been added yet
<ethana4> exactly
<ethana4> we're far from artwork freeze
<ethana4> and i understand they will make many improvements
<ethana4> i don't know anyone who thinks 'wow, ubuntu looks pretty!'
<blayde> i think the default theme is _much_ better than luna... but that's just me
<SeveredCross> Really?
<SeveredCross> My GF thinks it's pretty.
<ethana4> there are many
<SeveredCross> Especially when styled properly.
<ethana4> and they all look awesome, imo
<ethana4> the new ones, i mean
<Gnine> most people will endup customising whatever default they get
<Gnine> so it does not matter
<hydrogen> completly disagree with that
<hydrogen> Most people are not going to want to spend the time to customize the look, they are going to use the default
<hydrogen> and they will decide what they use based on the default they see
<hydrogen> customizing the look is an advanced feature
<blayde> i showed my roommate (who is a noob) gnome-look the other day and he did alright once i showed him where to drag and drop
<hydrogen> that still requires them to get there in the first place
<blayde> perhaps there should be something in the help about it...
<ethana4> default is very, very important
<ethana4> yes, integrated
<ethana4> like, repos
<ethana4> for featured looks
<hydrogen> thats what get hot new stuff is supposed to be about
<ethana4> but we must have better defaults
<Assid> emerald is messed up in the last update/alpha4
<ethana4> oh, ok..
<hydrogen> not sure if gnome hsa gotten around to supporting it yet
<hydrogen> it's a fdo "standard" now
<hydrogen> however
<blayde> far as i can tell, the 'help' button on gutsy is broke in appearance preferences
<Gnine> your emerald
<Assid> gutsy has many issues
<Tabenx> Hello, i currenly have a fairly unique problem. After restarting from setting up things the way i like them, it all seemed normal so i logged in and i see everything starting up but then all i have is a blank white screen. The only other thing i can see is my mouse pointer. Any suggestions?
<slytherin> Is anyone experiencing frequent pidgin crashes on hardy?
<JulesKahn> Hello. I just accidentally installed Hardy Heron instead of 7.10. I'd like to know the easiest way to get to 7.10 without having to burn a disc
<JulesKahn> It was a clean installation over a drive with a burnt out XP install
<pwnguin> hmm. does shipit still send individual discs?
<JulesKahn> To clarify, if it would be overly complicated not to burn a disc, and if I can burn one while running Heron from disc, I would be able to download the correct installation disc right now
<JulesKahn> Also, I really don't mind Heron so far, it's just that after I installed it and restarted, I was presented with GRUB and didn't know what to do
<JulesKahn> :)
<pwnguin> that is normal for me
<pwnguin> except i know what to do ;)
<JulesKahn> Do I just press enter?
<JulesKahn> I actually didn't try that :P
<pwnguin> yes
<pwnguin> arrow keys and enter
<JulesKahn> They told me over in #ubuntu to do that under the assumption that I had installed 7.10
<JulesKahn> Okay. Any particular arrow keys that I should know about?
<JulesKahn> heh
<pwnguin> is the grub menu confusing you?
<pwnguin> or am i misunderstanding something?
<pwnguin> there's probably like three options
<JulesKahn> Yeah. I'm a complete linux noob which is why I chose ubuntu
<JulesKahn> Well, the grub menu appeared to just be a console
<pwnguin> yea
<pwnguin> wait
<JulesKahn> I type help and was presented with a lot more than three options
<pwnguin> thats bad =(
<JulesKahn> oh
<JulesKahn> Wellll
<JulesKahn> I'd really like to get to the stable version if there's just some apt-get thing I can do. Or other linux jargon that I can type to get things to normal ubuntuness
<pwnguin> apt-get can't upgrade
<pwnguin> err
<pwnguin> downgrade
<JulesKahn> that makes sense
<pwnguin> and generally, i dont think the packages support it
<JulesKahn> Is there an installer I can download while I'm running from cd that won't require me to burn a cd?
<pwnguin> ah, heh
<pwnguin> i see the problem now
<JulesKahn> heh heh...
<pwnguin> well, you can try a USB boot
<pwnguin> if you have a thumbdrive lying around big enough
<JulesKahn> Yeah.. I had one earlier in the evening but returned it after backing up my files through knoppix
<pwnguin> backing them up to what?
<JulesKahn> external hd
<JulesKahn> durr. i guess i could try booting from there
<JulesKahn> Eh. I'm gonna try rebooting one more time. If I can't get it to work, I'll just wait until tomorrow when I can get another disc and do things right.
<JulesKahn> Thanks a lot
<ethana3> so if i enable proposed updates on an alpha OS, does my machine explode?
<RAOF> ethana3: No.  There's nothing in there.
<ethana3> oh
<ethana3> that's like...
<ethana3> i don't know.. lol
<Konstigt> can someone help me with launchpad bug 188869 ? cannot get X starting correctly...
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 188869 in xorg "[hardy] Xorg crashes on startup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188869
<scizzo-> Konstigt: you should attach the backtrace also
<scizzo-> actually its there nevermind
<scizzo-> Konstigt: it wont start with the failsafe monitor config either?
<Konstigt> scizzo-: yes it does but in failsafe I cannot use the mouse and I have us keyboard so I modified the failsafe config and changed so that no new xorg.conf.failsafe is generated. thats the file thats attached.
<Konstigt> what ive changed is that ive added my touchpad, changed keyboard and added some options for my ps2 mouse to be able to click/doubleclick correctly.
<scizzo-> Konstigt: try to use the same config but without the synaptics options
<scizzo-> just to see what the effect is
<scizzo-> remove the disable dri row also
<DaBigEd> hey all
<JulesKahn> Hey.. I accidentally installed Hardy Heron and want to install Gutsy. I can't burn discs right now though. Can I use Qemu to boot the Gutsy ISO from the live cd of Hardy Heron to install gutsy?
<ethana3> no
<slytherin> JulesKahn, Did you find the solution yet? if not I hav one for you
<Roe1> Hi, my gnome-appearance-properties get's a sigsegv after starting up
<Roe1> running gdb yields:
<Roe1> Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.
<Roe1> [Switching to Thread 0x7f670d5ce6e0 (LWP 15704)]
<Roe1> 0x0000003b9ac8d601 in ?? () from /lib/libc.so.6
<Roe1> (gdb) bt
<Roe1> #0  0x0000003b9ac8d601 in ?? () from /lib/libc.so.6
<Roe1> #1  0x0000003a08215c39 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libgnome-desktop-2.so.2
<Roe1> #2  0x0000003a08216e12 in gnome_bg_create_thumbnail ()
<slytherin> JulesKahn, Check 'CD Image Approach' section at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows
<Roe1>    from /usr/lib/libgnome-desktop-2.so.2
<Roe1> #3  0x000000000041d2a9 in gnome_wp_item_get_thumbnail ()
<Roe1> #4  0x00000000004136ef in ?? ()
<Roe1> #5  0x0000003b9e42a82e in g_hash_table_foreach ()
<Roe1>    from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0
<Roe1> #6  0x00000000004139d7 in ?? ()
<Roe1> #7  0x0000003b9e4373e4 in g_main_context_dispatch ()
<Roe1>    from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0
<Roe1> #8  0x0000003b9e43a6f5 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0
<Roe1> #9  0x0000003b9e43aa15 in g_main_loop_run () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0
<slytherin> Roe1, Please don't flood the channel
<Roe1> #10 0x00000039ef545bd3 in IA__gtk_main ()
<Roe1>     at /build/buildd/gtk+2.0-2.12.7/gtk/gtkmain.c:1163
<Roe1> #11 0x0000000000417b7d in main ()
<Roe1> (gdb) quit
<Roe1> sorry
<Roe1> I wasn't thinking
<JulesKahn> slytherin, no I haven't found one yet
<Roe1> should have provided a txt file and aa link
<JulesKahn> I'll look at that link now
<JulesKahn> But I don't have Windows installed, just this broken Hardy Heron install now
<JulesKahn> it works from live cd but won't boot normally as far as I can tell
<slytherin> JulesKahn, What is broken?
<JulesKahn> When I reboot, GRUB gives me a command prompt with no other options
<JulesKahn> when I type boot, it says the kernel isn't running
<JulesKahn> and I don't know how to use the kernel command
<slytherin> JulesKahn, Do you still have old kernel installed? Or did you remove it?
<JulesKahn> I installed fresh from the hardy heron dvd
<JulesKahn> I haven't removed anything
<slytherin> JulesKahn, oops, I thought you upgraded
<JulesKahn> Yeah
<JulesKahn> I don't have any way of burning the 7.10 iso right now, so I was hoping to be able to boot it somehow from the live cd boot of hardy heron
<JulesKahn> :-/
<Roe1> So, now in a better way. This is my gdb backtrace of gnome-appearance-properties: http://www.deinon.net/~roel/gdb.bt.txt
<Roe1> any ideas?
<ethana3> wait,if you can get the .iso
<slytherin> JulesKahn, If you are brave enough, you can do some tweaking to the method described at that link. And you should be able to install gutsy. You don't really need Windows.
<ethana3> you can put it on a partition
<ethana3> i think
<ethana3> and boot off of that like it was an optical disk
<JulesKahn> ethana, that sounds like what I want to do
<ethana3> i'll see if i can track down the method
<JulesKahn> but I do not know how. I'm really quite a noob at all this, it was a stupid mistake to get heron.
<slytherin> JulesKahn, put the iso in some drive's root and you will need to edit menu.lst file in existing installation
<JulesKahn> okay. it's in my external's root right now
<slytherin> JulesKahn, Won't do I think. It needs to be in internal drive's root. And is it 'Alternate CD' iso file?
<ethana3> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=28948
<JulesKahn> It's not the alternate
<ethana3> that may be helpful
<ethana3> although i guess there's always the chance that it may not
<slytherin> ethana3, please use nicknames to specify who you are talking to. :-)
<ethana3> JulesKahn: that may be Hgahh
<ethana3> JulesKahn: helpful
<JulesKahn> I'm reading that now
<ethana3> JulesKahn: k ^_^
<ethana3> JulesKahn: was your main thing having to download another iso or having to burn another disk?
<ethana3> JulesKahn: ..cause you're going to need the .iso for the OS version you want
<JulesKahn> The main thing was that I only have one drive on this computer
<JulesKahn> So I can't actually burn a cd at the moment
<ethana3> JulesKahn: then i think that link is what you want
<JulesKahn> I have the iso I need
<ethana3> good
<ethana3> i must now sleep; i shall see you all later
<JulesKahn> I'm reading that now although I am a complete linux noob, so translating it is not really something I feel capable of doing
<ethana3> somebody please help him
<JulesKahn> Thanks very much for your time and effort though, both of you
<ethana3> yeah
<ethana3> 'night
<ethana3> ethana2@gmail.com
<JulesKahn> I think I might also sleep and do this in a saner way tomorrow with a computer that can burn
<ethana3> email me if you don't get help in a timely manner
<JulesKahn> thanks :)
<ethana3> oh, ok
 * ethana3 leaves pidgin in channel to log; will not respond
<Roe1> anyone on segmentation fault in gnome-appearance-properties? gdb log: http://www.deinon.net/~roel/gdb.bt.txt
 * Davo_Dinkum wonders how he's supposed to tell which video is which on http://mirror.linux.org.au/linux.conf.au/2008/
<sque> Hi! Is there anyone familiar with PulseAudio?
<Davo_Dinkum> oops wrong chan
 * Roe1 sighes anxiously waiting a reply
<Roe1> Also, the crash data from apport for the gnome-appearance-properties are here http://www.deinon.net/~roel/apport.crash
<Dr_Willis> All righty - a clean install of  Hardy - fixed some of my odd.. quirks. from the upgrade i had done. :)
<taggie> anybody else having really bizarre gtk/gnome issues? metacity seems to be freaking out on me repeatedly. tried re-install to alpha 4 but as soon as i apply updates, back to the same odd behavior
<Dr_Willis> taggie,  just did a install. and update. Not seeing any issues here.
<Dr_Willis> what sort of issue?
<taggie> lockups, where the mouse responds but keyboard doesn't. then suddenly things work again. clicking on apps/places/system doesn't hold the menus open anymore, have to click and drag to get to things in the menus
<taggie> the only thing that i did beyond the most basic setup was enable fglrx in the driver manager.
<Dr_Willis> all seems to be working here.
<Dr_Willis> using the nvidia drivers. and just enabled compiz
<taggie> yeah, no compiz here
<avatar_> hmmm, just installed ufw (ubuntu firewall) in hardy
<avatar_> and wondert why all my ssh sessions stopt working
<avatar_> seems that the default ipv6 policy is block
<Roe1> @anyone: I cannot run gnome-appearance-properties... it segfaults...
<Roe1> gdb trace: http://www.deinon.net/~roel/gdb.bt.txt | apport log: http://www.deinon.net/~roel/apport.crash
<HellMin1> help => http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4267395#post4267395
<HellMin1>  debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable
<HellMin1> but is a lie
<alinon> is there an easy way to increase the amount of lines the scroll wheel does at a time?
<pdlnhrd> i just tried to to an dist-upgrade and on reboot it is not recognizing my root disk... is there anything i can do to fix this?
<pdlnhrd> can anyone help with an issue with hardy heron where the root partition can not be found, it seems that the uuid's are messed up for the partitions
<abbie> whats the proper way to upgrade to heron from gutsy - change sources.list or.... other
<pdlnhrd> abbie:  i just did a sudo update-manager -d  and there was a option to do a dist upgrade
<freakyy> hi all. im trying to upgrade to hardy, but the cpu frequency scaling doesnt work correctly. my laptop always switches off because the cpu becomes too hot. is there a possibility to stop the frequency scaling from working (tried stopping powernowd but doesnt help) so it keeps running at a low frequency?
<freakyy> i need to do that on the command line
<freakyy> because i can't start KDE/gnome/xfc
<coolbhavi> hey I have a strange problem in hardy now
<coolbhavi> my /dev/sda3 is linux and /dev/sda1 is xp
<coolbhavi> when I try to open /dev/sda1 its locked even with root permissions
<coolbhavi> Now if i reboot it isnt locked
<coolbhavi> Is it a bug or am I missing something?
<coolbhavi> anyone please
<coolbhavi> its on kubuntu as well as ubuntu
<Roe1> @anyone: I cannot run gnome-appearance-properties... it segfaults...
<Roe1> gdb trace: http://www.deinon.net/~roel/gdb.bt.txt | apport log: http://www.deinon.net/~roel/apport.crash
<Oli```> Roe1: I've been having that for the last few days but just now (when I checked) it works again. Are you syncing with the main repo or are you on a local one closer to you?
<haluk> hi, im using hardy heron and during the yi installation it depends libghc6-regex-compat-dev but i can't find in the repos. Do u have a suggestion?
<stdin> haluk: the package ghc6 provides that
<tretle> hi i was just wondering if someone could tell me  why xorg.conf 1 and xorg.conf 2 are there and whether they affect the system?
<haluk> stdin, unfortunately it doesnt. ghc6 is installed but it doesn't provide
<tretle> i understand why xorg.conf and xorg.conf failsafe are there
<haluk> stdin, by the way libghc6-regex-compat-dev is in gutsy repos.
<tretle> I am one of the guys that had the mouse not working isue and things went badly and ended up replacing xorg.conf with the failsafe one and then deleting xorg1 and 2 and now im trying to replace all of them with the gutsy ones to see if that makes a difference
<stdin> haluk: apt-cache show ghc6 shows "Provides: ghc, haskell-compiler, libghc6-array-dev, libghc6-base-dev, libghc6-bytestring-dev, libghc6-cabal-dev, libghc6-containers-dev, libghc6-directory-dev, libghc6-filepath-dev, libghc6-haskell98-dev, libghc6-hpc-dev, libghc6-old-locale-dev, libghc6-old-time-dev, libghc6-packedstring-dev, libghc6-pretty-dev, libghc6-process-dev, libghc6-random-dev, libghc6-readline-dev, libghc6-rts-dev, libghc6-template-haskell-d
<stdin> ev, libghc6-unix-dev"
<ubuntu> hi; i'm on a fresh ubuntu hardy aplha4 and i can't install the restricted nvidia driver for my geforce 7600 go; jockey-gtk (system/administration/driver setup) crash when trying to install the driver; can anybody, please, help me? is this a bug? is the nvidia binary module for 2.6.24-5 kernel missing?
<ubun2> nobody here can help me?
<Roe1> @Oli I use a dutch mirror
<Roe1> @Oli``` I use a dutch mirror
<Assid> man.. i strongly suggest having the package for controling the brightness on lcd's fixed
<Assid> it keeps changing the brightness and bugging me more than any crash
<ubun2> Assid: hi; i spoke to you yesterday; i was on kubuntu; now i'm on ubuntu hardy estralpha4; same thing is happening with nvidia restricted driver; can you, please, help me?
<ubun2> *ubuntu hardy aplha 4
<ubun2> i'm on a fresh ubuntu hardy aplha4 and i can't install the restricted nvidia driver for my geforce 7600 go; jockey-gtk (system/administration/driver setup) crash when trying to install the driver; can anybody, please, help me? is this a bug? is the nvidia binary module for 2.6.24-5 kernel missing?
<bardyr_> ubotu, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<bardyr_> ubun2, ^^
<ubun2> bardyr_: there is no nvidia-glx-new
<ubun2> synaptic doesn't show it
<Roe1> My gnome-appearance-properties is still segfaulting
<Roe1> nobody any ideas?
<bardyr_> ubun2, strange, im using atm with your card :)
<Roe1> it faults in libc while creating a thumbnail.
<bardyr_> ubun2, have you enabled the multiverse/restricted software sources
<Assid> ubun2: did it install the driver from the driver manager?
<Roe1> the screen shown shows all thumbnails for themes there except for the Custom theme (I see this screen because I run it in gdb of course)
<ubun2> bardyr_: sorry, my mistake; in synaptic is not shown but it is installing from the command line :| but this is still very strage - on kubuntu it doesn't install neither from command line nor from adept
<ubun2> Assid: driver manager crash
<Assid> crash ?
<Roe1> Oli``` also had this problem, but it solved itself for him, wondering how I might do this myself
<ubun2> Assid: it just sent its report to ubuntu
<Assid> weird m8.. weird.. i got an nvidia card on my desktop.. it works fine there
<Assid> although i hate the idea it saves the time inUTC
<Assid> dualbooting causes issues
<Assid> err bbiab.. star trek
<ubun2> Assid: i believe you; but belive me - on kubuntu hardu alpha 4 refuses to install (missing?) from terminal/konsole and it doesn't shoe in adept neither
<Assid> weird.. report it ?
<Assid> brb
<ubun2> Assid: i'll do it
<niklas> I have problem with audio when am playing a movie. It disappears maybe 10 seconds and is working 45 sec. Then 10 seconds again and so on. I have had this problem before and I did something with ubuntu 7.10. Am currently using 8.04 alpha4. Please advice
<Roe1> what does top say?
<niklas> Roe1, you mean me?
<Roe1> niklas: sorry, yes
<niklas> Roe1, top says that vlc is using 7% of the cpu. Everything seems normal
<nanonyme> 7% constantly?
<Roe1> niklas, okay, and are you running tracker by any chance?
<niklas> naa, its now 8.3%. An now 6.0%
<niklas> idle is on 80-85%
<niklas> Yeah, I do running tracker
<niklas> It's currently searching... I think...
<Roe1> niklas: try running: sudo pkill -9 tracker
<Roe1> and see if it helps
<niklas> okay, lets see
<niklas> Okay. it did not disappeared.
<Roe1> niklas: and: ps aux | grep tracker    doesn't show tracker running anymore?
<niklas> Roe1, Yeah, a tracker is running. Killing that one too
<Andre_Gondim> when I starting alpha 4 I have this http://pastebin.ca/891614 and stops in bash, I need to write exit to continuos, what does I need to do?
<niklas> Roe1, Na, it was not running. confused. hehe. Tracker is not running! I had the same problem with ubuntu 7.10 on this problem. I rerun some configuration and the problem was gone. I think.... ;-)
<Roe1> niklas: kk, I had the problem with tracker several times, well, it was worth a shot, sorry...
<Roe1> @anyone: really noone any idea on gnome-appearance-properties segfaulting??
<Roe1> or at least a confirmation?
<bardyr_> Roe1, what does the terminal say?
<Roe1> (gnome-appearance-properties:32091): appearance-properties-WARNING **: Unknown Tag: comment
<Roe1> (gnome-appearance-properties:32091): appearance-properties-WARNING **: Unknown Tag: comment
<Roe1> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<Roe1> gdb says it segfaults at libc after creating a thumbnail
<niklas> Am gonna reboot and plug in my soundblaster live! card instead...
<Roe1> gdb trace: http://www.deinon.net/~roel/gdb.bt.txt | apport log: http://www.deinon.net/~roel/apport.crash
<Roe1>  echo "print all" | sudo parted -s /dev/sda print all
<Roe1> Andre_Gondim^^
<Roe1> replace /dev/sda with /dev/hda
<Roe1> let's get an idea of your setup first
<Roe1> bardyr_: any ideas?
<Andre_Gondim> Roe1, http://pastebin.ca/891624
<Roe1> @Andre_Gondim: so it is checking /dev/hdc1 which does not exist as a partition on any harddrive....
<Roe1> what does you /etc/fstab say?
<Andre_Gondim> Roe1, but does not have this partition in fstab, how do Ubuntu do this?
<Andre_Gondim> Roe1, sorry I'm wrong, there was, I comented
<Roe1> @Andre_Gondim: well, reboot, let us know if it works
<Roe1> I think it will...
<Roe1> I wonder how it got there....
<Andre_Gondim> Roe1, thanks =]
<Roe1> ur welcome
<Roe1> still hoping for anyone to confirm or help me with my gnome-appearance-properties.....
<PriceChild> Roe1, what is up with it?
<Roe1> it segfaults
<Roe1> read my posts around 09:04 PM
<Assid> err.. someone should update the ubuntu database to have 8.3 as stable for postgres
<Roe1> well if nobody has an idea
<Roe1> I'll just wait for it to be fixed in a new package version or something...
<Roe1> anyway thx
<Dr_Willis> Howdys all. Day 2 of testing out hardy. - Anyone else notice the default shadow colors for compiz  being like.. err.. Purplish-red?
<Dr_Willis> Does the avahi ssh browser work for anyone?  Its not seeing my other 2 linux machines here.
<thorns> Hey everyone!
<thorns> I want to install kde4-core on a fresh new install of Hardy.
<thorns> I'm sure you can tell me what's not working, right?
<thorns> It's a dependancy issue. It wants to remove kde3 and its software packages, but it doesn't after I accept the solution from aptitude.
<thorns> Oh, it's not installable.
<Dr_Willis> Not a lot of chatting in here right now. :)
<thorns> :-/
<thorns> Yeah, I don't mind.
<thorns> Ah I think I found the issue. :)
<thorns> Pretty stupid of me, I'm just not that fast minded.
<thorns> kdebase-kde4, -runtime and -workspace are not available
<thorns> Probably not built yet for Hardy
<thorns> More the less for amd64
<thorns> Then I'll wait.
<hmuller> Evening all, I've been trying to tackle pulseaudio on the desktop amd64 alpha 4 and not having any luck
<hmuller> anyone present familiar enough with pulseaudio to provide any pointers?
<crimsun> sure, what do you need?
<hmuller> I'm new to pulseaudio, have read pulseaudio on the ubuntu wiki, and pulseaudio's perfectsetup...
<hmuller> have tried those methods and additional found using google...
<hmuller> just trying to get sound working like it did in Gutsy
<crimsun> well, does ALSA work properly?
<crimsun> in a Terminal:  pasuspender -- aplay /usr/share/sounds/*up.wav
<crimsun> meaning:  is that sound audible?
<hmuller> I'm back in Gutsy ... I'll have to log back in to Hardy to test that
<hmuller> I've tried aplay /usr/share/sounds/login.wav, which didn't display an error, but didn't play any sound either
<crimsun> much of my live troubleshooting mandates you actually be running the "problematic" install
<hmuller> go on ...
<crimsun> (I'm waiting for you to actually reboot into hardy.)
<hmuller> ah... back soon
#ubuntu+1 2008-02-05
<hmuller> crimsun:  Sorry for the delay, I reinstalled desktop amd64 alpha 4 to get back to the base install
<crimsun> ok, so can you run:  pasuspender -- aplay /usr/share/sounds/*up.wav
<hmuller> ... installing pulseaudio-utils first
<crimsun> you also will need libflashsupport and padevchooser
<crimsun> libflashsupport is necessary for non-Free Flash 9
<hmuller> paususpender reported that it was playing ... but no sound emitted
<hmuller> will inistall the other two you just mentioned and try again
<crimsun> ok, then it's not really a PA issue
<crimsun> you need ALSA working (audibly) first.
<hmuller> ok, same results
<hmuller> alright, I'll try to get ALSA working then first
<crimsun> hold on
<crimsun> don't go trying $random to do that
<crimsun> first, download http://trilug.org/~crimsun/alsa-info.sh and run it
<crimsun> then, tell me the URL that script generates
<hmuller> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/891922
<Xsss4hell> does Hardy have TABBED NAUTILUS??
<Xsss4hell> ?
<hmuller> Xsss4hell - it doesn't look tabbed to me
<Xsss4hell> :( cry
<crdlb> nope, but but you can have tabs with compiz :D
<Xsss4hell> REALLY?
<Xsss4hell> WOW
<Xsss4hell> Opera has tabs, IE7 has tabs, Firefox has tabs. I love tabs. but why does the explorer whoops I mean Nautilus ;) miss the tabs??
 * crdlb can't imagine how tabs in a file manager would be useful
<Xsss4hell> crdlb how the heck can I have tabs with compiz?
 * crdlb also uses spatial mode so what does he know ...
<crdlb> the "Group and tab windows" plugin
<Xsss4hell> I am working with my pc, that means, I am coding developing et cetera. So I have about 4-10Nautilus's open.. that sux Would like to have it in one browser. with sessions support like opera
<Xsss4hell> crdlb  dude, that not really tabbing for me it's merely a kind of "effect"
 * crdlb uses gnome-terminal + screen for such tasks
<ere4si> pcmanfm has tabbed file management
<crdlb> it allows you to group windows and click between them
<Xsss4hell> I know screen...but don't know how to use it.
<crdlb> that's as close as a window manager can get to tabbing
<crimsun> hmuller: sec, I have pretty high latency ATM
<hmuller> crimsun: no rush
<Xsss4hell> pcmanfm is nearly great.. the very bad side is, that it can not be set as the main filebrowser and it is by far not as good as Nautilus, except tabbing
<crimsun> hmuller: what's the output from:  grep -nHr "options snd-hda-intel" /etc/modprobe.d*
<Xsss4hell> Do you want to know howto enable superior tabbing and session restore and skinning to vista's or xp's explorer?
<Xsss4hell> QT!^
<Xsss4hell> http://qttabbar-ja.wikidot.com/
<Xsss4hell> english -> http://qttabbar.wikidot.com/
<hmuller> crimsun:  that may be part of the problem, it returned nothing
<Xsss4hell> I would love to have this greatness in linux
<innertruth> what is most intensive 3D graphics app for linux?
<Xsss4hell> blender or maya?
<Xsss4hell> try rendering something complex ;)
<innertruth> true
<innertruth> well i actually thinking about game or benchmark
<Xsss4hell> nothing I know that can use the power of your entire system more dramatically than maya
<Xsss4hell> Ok maybe benchmarks
<Xsss4hell> try searching in synaptic for benchmark?
<crimsun> hmuller: no, that's not part of the problem.  It's a good thing. :)
<Xsss4hell> isn't hardy getting tabs into nautilus? I got told that it will get something similar.. I hope not that old gay retro dual pane view...
<crimsun> hmuller: you need alsa-driver 1.0.16rc2  (and /only/ alsa-driver, not alsa-{libs,utils,tools,..})
<crimsun> hmuller: if you wait about 12 hours, I'll have uploaded a newer alsa-driver into hardy.
<Xsss4hell> vista's explorer looks nice, but it's missing user friendlyness, some people like that sidebar on the right side, but no way in windows and linux
<innertruth> Xsss4hell: never heard of tabbed nautilus, where you read it?
<hmuller> crimsun: ok, I'm going to give it a shot, if I can't get it done I'll pull the update when it hits
<Xsss4hell> and they all miss TABS
<Xsss4hell> innertruth  I've seen somebody's sourcecode in koders.org but don't remember
<hmuller> crimsun: I remember I had to use 1.0.16 to get the mics working in Gutsy, but 1.0.15 worked for basic sound
<Xsss4hell> he/she implemented tabs.. but I think it was a quick & dirty patch
<Xsss4hell> but Like I told you before the most amazing tool that makes your windows I know this is a ubuntu chanell, is: http://qttabbar.wikidot.com/ I just want that somebody likes the idea if they didn't think of it by their own and copies it to hardy
<Xsss4hell> What a Perfect Filebrowser should be able to do:
<Xsss4hell> - a breadcrumbs bar (check)
<Xsss4hell> - bookmarks (partially/ only on left pane)
<Xsss4hell> - more plugins (partially)
<Xsss4hell> - more viewmodes ie. apple's viewmode (missing)
<Xsss4hell> - customizable/scriptable ie. last/most used or mindmap or 3d mode (missing)
<Xsss4hell> - tabs (missing)
<Xsss4hell> - aligning the sidebar anywhere just as opera does (missing)
<Xsss4hell> - grouping tabs (missing)
<Xsss4hell> - resume/save session (missing)
<Xsss4hell> taling about nautilus
<Xsss4hell> I hope somebody reads and implements parts of this ideas.
<Xsss4hell> good night/good fight
<innertruth> i vote for more view modes
<hmuller> crimsun:  I'm going to reboot into hardy, and retest
<innertruth> like a simple list mode in xfce manager
<hmuller> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/891951  ---- it shows alsa driver 1.0.16rc2
<innertruth> that problem with window title graphics corruption from 7.10 still not fixed in hardy, probably compiz issue
<innertruth> like dissapearing close buttons
<hmuller> crimsun:  modified gnome-volume-control settings, unmuted surround and now both ALSA and pulseaudio work as expected
<cwillu_> I'm wanting dpkg to always run ionice -c3'd
<cwillu_> can I put a dpkg script in /usr/local/bin to do that and expect it to override /usr/bin/dpkg?  or is that path hardcoded?
<hmuller> crimsun: just reinstalled and retested.  alsa-driver 1.0.16rc2 is a requirement, and also to unmute surround
<hmuller> I wanted to see if I only needed to unmute surround in the base install, but nope, 1.0.16rc2 is a must also
<hmuller> Getting this message when inserting flashdrives --> "Cannot mount volume" "Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume."
<hmuller> is this a known problem?
<Dr_willis> ive not noticed it.. Not tried however. :) i will when i get back on  my testing machine
<hmuller> They can be mounted manually through the terminal, I was just wondering if there was something 'special' we needed to do now under Hardy, i.e. set access rights etc.l
<hmuller> In Gutsy, they just automount
<theaxeman> I just installed Ubuntu on my third system in the last week. Everything's going great. But, I got to the login screen on this lastest install, and I must've typed in something wrong with my username/password during the setup and can't get in.
<theaxeman> Is there a way to get in without doing a re-install?
<avsa242> Can anyone (assuming they have the time...may be a bit consuming) confirm with Hardy, a fresh install of mythbackend-master an inability to connect to the mysql server (mine is bound to my lan ip, denies connections from it as well as localhost)?
<DanaG> 2.6.24 scheduler is teh suck, in my opinion.
<UnNaturalHigh> DanaG, and specific reason why?
<DanaG> It doesn't handle 'nice' loads 'nicely'.
<DanaG> If I run something CPU-intensive 'niced' in the background AND set to sched_idleprio, it bogs down the rest of the system.
<UnNaturalHigh> hmmm....haven't noticed that on my end
<UnNaturalHigh> I just converted a avi file with ffmpeg to an mpeg while it was niced and my system remained rather responsive
<DanaG> bug 177713.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 177713 in boinc "CFS in 2.6.24 kernel needs cpu_share adjustment for "niced" processes" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177713
<DanaG> And check out the linked bugs, too.
<DanaG> I'm running one instance of folding@home on each CPU core, at nice +19 and SCHED_IDLEPRIO.
<lufis> Xorg issues. It's not remembering my session or resolution after restarting it
<ethana3> ....it's been acting like it ignores mine
<lufis> sigh
<ethana3> sorry, i dropped offline for a sec there.. is it a radeon card?
<lufis> intel onboard
<ethana3> oh
<lufis> i810
<ethana3> i have one of those two
<ethana3> i815 i think
<ethana3> hold on..  lspci | grep intel
<ethana3>  82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE
<lufis> same as me :)
<ethana3> that is?
<lufis> same...
<ethana3> i'm using my radeon card right now
<lufis> oh
<ethana3> if you hang out here alot
<ethana3> then you'll probably know i want to use both
<ethana3> for dual seat..  if that matters
<lufis> i have a radeon around here somwhere
<DanaG> Wow, compiz-fusion is momentarily freezing every time I unminimize something.
<DanaG> Ugh, /me hates CFS.
<DanaG> Woah.
<RB2> xhaman, you may want to ask again now that the netsplit's over
<xhaman> ok jeje thanks
<xhaman> hey somebody can help me ?? i need to configure the  "server layout" in  xorg.conf but i cant find it (the xerver layout in xorg.conf) im in ubuntu 8.04 alpha 4
<DanaG> Waah, I want my Legacy subpixel hinting back!
<DanaG> I can no longer set fontconfig to use the legacy LCD filter.
<DanaG> The new method hurts my eyes sometimes.
<UnNaturalHigh> DanaG, I just used my other laptop, which has compiz-fusion on it and I noticed that minimize bug
<UnNaturalHigh> well not sure if it is a bug
<DanaG> Packaged version, or custom-compiled?
<DanaG> And do you run a distributed computing client?
<UnNaturalHigh> packaged
<UnNaturalHigh> no distributed computing client
<UnNaturalHigh> let me guess you are the opposite of that my situation, lol
<UnNaturalHigh> *of my
<DanaG> Yeah.'
<DanaG> But that means neither of those is a factor.
<DanaG> (I use the Lamp animation on minimize.)
<shirish> guys nautilus doesn't respond, I have to kill/close it everytime.
<master_obredar> hello all
<master_obredar> anyone here
 * snadge bows to the almighty ubuntu overlords
<Roe1> @anyone: any idea on gnome-appearance-properties segfaulting??
<Roe1> gdb trace: http://www.deinon.net/~roel/gdb.bt.txt | apport log: http://www.deinon.net/~roel/apport.crash
<mrtimdog> Hi. Is there a similar thing to bootchart for gnome session startups?
<Roel|work> you can use bootchart for the same purpose
<Roel|work> mrtimdog: http://blogs.gnome.org/gpoo/2005/08/12/a-graph-of-gnome-session/
<mrtimdog> Ah, ha, perfect! Thanks Roel|work, I'll give it a go.
<Roel|work> ur welcome
<Roel|work> let us know the results!
<mrtimdog> I'll see what I can do :)
<mrtimdog> Ok, not quite as simple as the artictle. Just trying to work out if I can do it.
<mrtimdog> Anyone got the current bootchart package to run with/for gnome session startups?
<zorglu_> !info dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg (source: dpkg): package maintenance system for Debian. In component main, is required. Version 1.14.15ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 2235 kB, installed size 7032 kB
<coz_> hey guys, just did hardy updates  and emerald is broken...just thought I would let you know
<geser> coz_: in what way broken?
<coz_> geser, it just doesnt start up at all
<geser> have you tried to start it from a terminal? any output?
<coz_> hold on
<geser> "emerald --replace" in a gnome-terminal or xterm
<coz_> geser, right... no errors or read outs at all
<geser> which version of emerald, there were two uploads of emerald in the last few days
<coz_> geser,   0.5.2
<coz_> geser, I have been doing dist-upgrade  daily  .. to day were compiz and  compiz fusion plugins  updates  and then no emerald
<geser> emerald 0.5.2+git20080205-0ubuntu2 was uploaded half an hour ago, perhaps this one works better
<coz_> let me try an upgrade  hold on
<coz_> geser, no nothing available
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. when shouldone do a dist-upgrade, vs a normal apt-get update/upgrade?
<geser> coz_: it needs some time to get build, published and copied to the mirrors
<coz_> Dr_Willis, generally  I do at least for something like these alphas. sudo apt-get update  then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Dr_Willis> Id just never seen a general rule on when one should be done.
<coz_> geser, ok no biggie:)  I can wait..just wanted to let you guys know
<Dr_Willis> Normally if i see a lot of packages held back. I try a dist-upgrade
<coz_> Dr_Willis, no rule  actually
<coz_> Dr_Willis,  but when dealing with  alpha releases  there are going to be updates regularly
<Dr_Willis> Just now the 2 different ways got 37 updates.  so they seemed to be the same for now.
<coz_> Dr_Willis, are you also using compiz fusion there?
<Dr_Willis> yep. And it seems to crash quite a bit on me.
<coz_> Dr_Willis, mm  darn     see if emerald works now after the updates
<Dr_Willis> i dont even thinki got emerald installed.. lets see
<geser> the difference between "upgrade" and "dist-upgrade" is that the first doesn't install new packages or remove conflicting ones
<zorglu_> q. on hardy, kubuntu version, is it possible to disable the eye-candy fadeaway on the logout splash ?
<Dr_Willis> zorglu_,  ive seen where that can be done.. but i dont rember where.
<Dr_Willis> I find the fadeing effects annoying at times in  places on the ubuntu/kubuntu also.
<zorglu_> Dr_Willis: this is mandatory for like 3 releases now :) time to put a option somwhere :)
<zorglu_> Dr_Willis: well on virtualbox this freeze the input/output, and on one of my laptop it make the screen flash... so annoying is the word :)
<Dr_Willis> Yep. Eyecandy addiction
<Dr_Willis> like the little icon 'flash/expansion' ive seen under kde.. its often so fast you dont notice it.. untill you get on a sloooow machine
<zorglu_> q. in hardy install cd, my install is stuck on 'scanning the mirror'... what does this mean ? is there a way to get log or more information on where it fails ?
<_Enchained> Hi
<_Enchained> I have a problem printing with hardy
<coz_> geser,  the emerald updates just came through and all is well :)
<geser> good to hear
<slytherin> Does anyone know if the latest broadcom driver - b43 - still needs firmware?
<oxigen> hi i just try to install on alpha 4 nvidia driver, but all i have in xorg.conf is this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54854/
<oxigen> hmm, is this normal?
<oxigen> no info about anything!?
<mndo> here's my http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54856/
<oxigen> mndo, yea, that looks like a normal conf file
<mndo> my was trashed to after installing the driver.. this is a backup from gutsy.. :)
<mndo> s/to/too/
<oxigen> hmm!
<oxigen> it looks you have the same card!
<oxigen> but that's good idea maybe i should try to use my old conf
<mndo> :)
<oxigen> but this is a ugly bug, isn't it!?
<mndo> in deed, i need to check if there is a bug report, or else file one..
<mndo> but i haven't the time to do it..
<slytherin> oxigen: I don't think it is a bug, xorg in hardy is supposed to work config less. What you are seeing here is minimal config. In my opinion even this should not be there.
<oxigen> mndo: do you use 64bit?
<mndo> yep
<oxigen> slytherin: oh, didn't know that! how can i install nvidia driver then? autorecognition doesn't work...
<slytherin> oxigen: do you need binary driver?
<mndo> withoutthe conf file all i get is a black screen and a cursor..
<oxigen> some that will work! :)
<oxigen> i need gl support, i use blender
<slytherin> mndo: File a bug then. As I said, it is supposed to work.
<oxigen> slytherin: but where is now configuration for all this?
<slytherin> oxigen: if you install binary driver and config less xorg does not work for you then you can do - sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg - to generate xorg.conf
<oxigen> slytherin: thanks, i'll try!
<kalpik> oxigen, then you can do "sudo nvidia-xconfig" if X does not use the Nvidia driver :)
<nanonyme> slytherin, sorry, what's -phigh?
<slytherin> nanonyme: it asks you only questions with high priority. In other words it tries to gues most of the things.
<oxigen> slytherin: hmm, i get the same content in xorg.conf after that command!?
<nanonyme> ah, right
<slytherin> oxigen: looks to be an issue then. better search any existing bugs and file one if there isn't already
<dash> anybody using vmware-server on hardy?
<oxigen> slytherin: ok, 10x
<dash> seems like something broke in the past few days, I had to roll back to gcc-4.1
<AaronMT> Anyone know if this bug is fixed in the latest hardy version? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/121653
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121653 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 "[gutsy] fglrx breaks over suspend/resume" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<kalpik> oxigen, did you try doing sudo nvidia-xconfig?
<oxigen> kalpik: no, not yet..
<kalpik> oxigen, that should add the nvidia driver line
 * oxigen searching for some similar bug...
<oxigen> kalpik: oh, indeed!
<kalpik> oxigen, is it solved now? :)
<oxigen> kalpik: thank you! i'll reboot x now..
<oxigen> kalkalpik: no luck, now i have super low res (640x480)
<oxigen> or something
<mndo> btw, is anybody running kde4 on hardy?
<bardyr> hey
<booobs> hi! I made a fresh and clean install of Hardy_4. Everything went fine. I installed the "restricted ati driver modules" and rebootet. Now the X-Server didn't work anymore. Blackscreen! A look in the xorg.conf shows, that it's nearly empty! Is this a bug??? Really stupid.. -.-
<booobs> Anyone heared of this problem?
<mndo> just been talking about it :)
<mndo> happens the same with nvidia..
<Pici> Check your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<hit> strange, play/pause and stop keys are not working anymore on keyboard, all other media and launch keys are fine
<booobs> Yea it seems that the restriction driver modules "installer" destroyed the xorg.conf
<booobs> mh
<Pici> The new xorg version does not need for xorg.conf to be populated with data.
<oxigen> doh, always the same problems, nvidia and java :/
<booobs> ah okay
<booobs> yea found the bug http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=686394
<oxigen> i think im too old for fixing this things again, i will wait for the final release, hopefully you will fix it till then.. :)
<thorns> Installing nvidia-glx-new went perfectly ok for me.
<oxigen> lucky you
<thorns> And I only use the command line tools
<booobs> i'll install 7.10 :D
<booobs> cya
<thorns> :))
 * oxigen rebooting to his old but working 6.06..
<thorns> eek
<zyg2> hello, is hardy in code freeze now?
<bardyr> i dont think so
<bardyr> zyg2, there isnt a code freeze
<zyg2> so the packages are regularly updated?
<scizzo-> zyg2: afaik yes
<afflux> depends on what you mean by code freeze
<afflux> FeatureFreeze will be on Feb 14th, which means, only bugfixing uploads from then on
<MrStein> Is it a known issue, that there is no login sound on the desktop CD live ? (alpha4)
<MrStein> otherwise I'll report it ;-)
<MrStein> too late ;-)
<MrStein> bye
<MrStein> it is bug 189297 , for reference
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 189297 in ubuntu "no login sound" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189297
<pvandewyngaerde> are there qt4.4 packages for ubuntu ?
<zyg2> ever since installing hardy alpha 4 I've yet to see any package updates, that is unusual from what I remember with edgy/feisty/gutsy alpha releases - is this an expected behaviour?
<mndo> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<pvandewyngaerde> are there qt4.4 packages for ubuntu ?
<Assid> heya
<Assid> so has postgresql 8.3 made it to the hardy tree?
<Pici> !info postgresql8.3
<ubotu> Package postgresql8.3 does not exist in hardy
<Pici> lies.
<Pici> Assid: I see postgresql 8.3~rc2-1
<Assid> err someone gotta update that
<ethana2> This is a very general thing, but my performance isn't that great..
<Assid> 8.3 is stable now
<ethana2> and i don't see why..  Is it just the bloat of FF2?  ..but pidgin's like this too
<ethana2> whatever it is, it'll be fixed by the official release, right?
<Konstigt> Anyone with a clue on my Xorg crashes in bug 188869 on Launchpad?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 188869 in xorg "[hardy] Xorg crashes on startup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188869
<flipstar> did you read the latest entry ?
<flipstar> maybe there is a coherence
<Konstigt> flipstar: yes, I wrote it :)
<flipstar> oh..my bad
<flipstar> you reinstalled the graphic drivers probably ?
<Konstigt> yes via driver setup but not manually
<flipstar> whats the message when you run X in tty1 ?
<Konstigt> have only tried stopping/starting via /etc/init.d/gdm stop/start
<Konstigt> so there I don't see anything, I only see the logfile which shows the crash & backtrace
<flipstar> hm is gdm crashing or the x server ?
<flipstar> if X crashes after login i would first try to see what happens if i try to run X manually ..
<Konstigt> gdm starts the xserver which then crashes (when I have certain additions in my xorg.conf)
<Konstigt> so I dont think X crashes after login, X doesn't even start
<flipstar> right then try to see what happens when you run X in tty1 or so ;)
<flipstar> got to go
<Bethesda> I got directed here to solve a nautilus problem on 8.04?
<ethana2> network locations?
<Bethesda> Yes that's right :)
<ethana2> anything that deals with gvfs is probably just broken
<ethana2> basically, just wait for updates
<ethana2> it'll fix itself
<Bethesda> Ok, thanks for your time =)
<ethana2> no problem
<ethana2> oh hey, bethesda:
<ethana2> well wait, nevermind.. i guess i just want someone to talk to, lol
<Bethesda> lol
<ethana2> very lonely and bored right now
<Bethesda> So what are you upto then ?
<Assid> anyone here used amsn and done video conference?
<ethana2> basically just hanging out on irc channels..
<ethana2> yes
<ethana2> very laggy
<ethana2> but not the newest version i don't think
<ethana2> i could try it
<Bethesda> I just discovered IRC today ( don't hit me xD ) I think it's very cool!
<ethana2> and it could just be the network connection
<Bethesda> I use Amsn Assid.
<ethana2> bethesda: irc was very mysterious to me for a while
<Assid> you ever tried to do a webcam ?
<ethana2> i still don't have a clue how to use usenet
<Assid> either send or receive
<Bethesda> Assid, no : /
<ethana2> i usually only use it for webcam actually
<ethana2> i prefer pidgin for everything else
<Bethesda> Same here to be very honest.
<Assid> ethana2: amsn?
<ethana2> yes
<Assid> i dont like pidgin so much
<Assid> too damn ridgid
<Assid> i wanna remove groups.. and it doesnt do it
<ethana2> rigid?
<ethana2> ohh.. which version?
<hit> amsn sucks, u should try emesene
<Assid> emesene ?
<Bethesda> Well, I'm not sure what my problem is with Pidgin, but damn those file transfer times are WAY up.
<ethana2> network....
<Bethesda> : /
<ethana2> MSN for example.. all that traffic goes /through/ microsoft
<hit> tho emesene's file transfer isn't fully finished yet
<Assid> ethana2: i wanna remove groups..
<ethana2> me too.
<ethana2> just set it not to show empty ones, and ignore them
<Assid> i dont see emesene
<ethana2> i just removed a group
<hit> emesene.org
<ethana2> it complained at me, but the group is gone
<Assid> i dont wanna delete the group
<Assid> i just dont want grouping
<ethana2> ohhhhh
<Assid> ethana2: which messenger
<Bethesda> Complained at you? Is it a Windows product? :P
<ethana2> i'm in pidgin
<Assid> see thats what im talkin abt
<ethana2> no, various protocols use the 'buddy' group
<ethana2> if you only have one group, it's probably a non-issue
<Assid> pidgin should let me get rid of the grouping. and also let me access the metadata
<ethana2> but i find them extremely handy
<ethana2> ..info?
<Bethesda> Any of you good with drivers by the way?
<ethana2> not really
<Bethesda> Oi, you can try, lol :P
<ethana2> if you have to worry about them, there's a problem
<ethana2> i basically stopped using windows half a year ago now
<Assid> i wanna move away from it now
<Assid> i really want to
<Bethesda> I stopped using it 2 months ago...
<ethana2> google has basically said that if nvidia will open specs, they'll write drivers
<Assid> but theres always something stopping me
<ethana2> so now we wait ;)  The X-Fi also got recent initial OSS support
<ethana2> what is stopping you now?
<Bethesda> Assid, like what for example?
<Assid> gaming.. stuff like photoshop/corel etc
<ethana2> CS2?
<Assid> some other dev. stuff
<Assid> 3
<ethana2> or CS3?
<ethana2> dang
<Bethesda> Gaming under Wine is ok... if you read the Howto's :)
<ethana2> WINE can only run CS2
<Assid> yeah i knw
<Bethesda> I mean, I can even play Oblivion on High mode lol
<Assid> and now my designer gets me files on corel14
<ethana2> unmodified.. you can almost always import some dll or five
<Assid> which isnt really gonna work at all for me
<Assid> Bethesda: you use compiz?
<Bethesda> I do yes, used Compiz Gnome but now Fusion
<maccam-desktop> someone mentioned X-Fi drivers? yeah they're 64-bit only :-(
<Bethesda> Since my PC got upgraded, lol.
<Assid> Bethesda: compiz +gaming ? or you disable compiz
<ethana2> the old drivers for the X-Fi can go die
<ethana2> I'm talking open source ones
<Bethesda> No? I just leave it on, nothing's wrong for me
<maccam-desktop> really?
<ethana2> yes.
<rsk> maccam-desktop: x-fi have drivers in OSS now
<Bethesda> WoW, Morrowin, Oblivion , you name it mate.
<rsk> not alsa thou
<ethana2> and only very primitive as of yet
<Assid> sweet
<Assid> you using wine ? or cedega?
<ethana2> Halo only needs one .dll, WMP needs two
<Bethesda> At the moment just Wine.
<Bethesda> True Ethana2
<ethana2> Unless cedega can ship on ubuntu disks, it's worthless to me
<Bethesda> The thing is with Wine, like the forum says: DO NOT expect it to work.
<Bethesda> And if it does...<3
<ethana2> i wouldn't assume.. just check AppDB
<Bethesda>  /nod
<Bethesda> The Ubuntu forms share a great deal of Information aswell.
<Bethesda> About how to edit .ini files and so on.
<Assid> sweet
<Assid> im highly considering mving my desktop to windows + linux.. windows for gaming.. and other graphical shit i cant do
<Assid> also wil have vmware incase i dotn wanna dualboot
<Assid> err reboot
<jussi01> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Assid> jussi01: ?
<Bethesda> Assid, you could always make an image of your Windows current state and try it.
<jussi01> Assid: you used a swear word, try to keep it clean :)
<Assid> i did ?
<ethana2> jussi01: there are three primary tiers of widespread expletives; should we stick to tier two or tier one?
<Assid> current state of windows is all messed u
<Bethesda> Messed up?
<Bethesda> As in, DLL problems.
<Bethesda> ?
<Assid> nah
<Assid> i got too much junk in there
<jussi01> !guidelines | ethana2
<ubotu> ethana2: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Assid> i really should clean it up
<Assid> anyone here the package manager?
<Bethesda> I'm sorry, what do you mean?
<Assid> well.. pgadmin is out of date.. and so is postgresql 8.3 package
<Assid> they both have newer releases out there
<Bethesda> You tried: sudo apt-get update
<Bethesda> ?
<Assid> yeah i have the packagemanager checking everyday
<Assid> we are in +1 :P
<Bethesda> Hmm, ok.
<Bethesda> True :P
<Bethesda> Hey, you can never be to sure lol.
<Assid> true at that.. but pgadmin release mentioned is prtty old
<Assid> like over a month
<Assid> atleast i think
<Assid> if anyone here is in the package management PLEASE check kthis
<Bethesda> I will do this now.
<Assid> sweet thanks
<Assid> thinking of whether or not im gonna put up a mirror during the release phase
<Assid> i put up 2 or 3 mirrors for gutsy release (before it hit public)
<Assid> man 300gb b00m!
<Bethesda> lol, yeah. And it's outdated indeed...
<Assid> i had guys who were leachiing at 7M/sec
<Assid> Bethesda: if you can report/or whatever..would be nice
<Bethesda> What info would you like?
<Assid> me ?nothing..
<Assid> just want someone to update these :P
<ethana2> oh hey, is firefox 3 in the hardy repos?
<Bethesda> Ah, nevermind , I get it.
<Bethesda> =P
<Bethesda> Lemme get my VMware on ethana
<Bethesda> It wasn't on A4 at least : /
<Assid> i dont see it
<Bethesda> Neither do I...
<Assid> whats firefox-gnome-support?
<Bethesda> Oh boy
<Bethesda> I can see it! 3.0!11111111
<Assid> where?
<Bethesda> ( Dev Version ) though.
<phin> assid, ive always just installed it, but i beleive its for mostly the save/open dialogs
<phin> This is an extension to Firefox that allows it to use protocol handlers from Gnome-VFS, such as smb or sftp, and other Gnome integration features.
<phin> there ya go
<phin> yay for google :P
<Assid> yeah
<Assid> read that
<Assid> err apt-cache show :P
<phin> that too :)
<Bethesda> So what do you guys get when you run sudo hdparm -tT /dev/nameofharddisk
<phin> to slow
 * phin damns his 4200 laptop drive
<phin> :P
<ethana2> that's sneaky ^_^..
<Bethesda> lol Phin !
<ethana2> "What do you get when you type 'sudo rm -r /'?"
<phin> no
<Bethesda>  Timing cached reads:   2388 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1194.13 MB/sec ///  Timing buffered disk reads:  250 MB in  3.02 seconds =  82.82 MB/sec
<Bethesda> Meh, I'm disappointed :P
<phin>  Timing cached reads:   606 MB in  2.00 seconds = 302.96 MB/sec
<phin>  Timing buffered disk reads:   84 MB in  3.05 seconds =  27.50 MB/sec
<phin> heh
<Bethesda> ^_^
<phin> im satisfied
<phin> its a dell laptop i bought for 300
<ethana2> using SATA?
<Assid> 369.91 and 23.93
<phin> my load times are actually pretty good
<phin> i just need more mem
<phin> im at 512
<phin> i can slap a 1gig stick in this
<phin> that should kill my swap issues
<Bethesda> 2GB here, but 1GB worked very OK for me too.
<Bethesda> Just that with VMware, 1GB was so-so for me.
<phin> i could always lighten my setup more
<phin> go with flux or whatever
<Bethesda>  /nod
<phin> but i enjoy the gnome desktop
<phin> gvfs and etc are all very convienant things
<Bethesda> Gotta agree with you.
<Bethesda> The cool thing is my friends are mosly like: "LOL do you use Linux?!!"
<phin> heh
<phin> most like my setup
<Bethesda> Then I show them how it works..."So where did I download this again?"
<phin> and a few friends now run ubuntu on a 2nd pc
<phin> mostly for file servers
<Assid> Timing cached reads:   820 MB in  2.00 seconds = 409.54 MB/sec
<Assid>  Timing buffered disk reads:   72 MB in  3.01 seconds =  23.96 MB/sec
<phin> but still dick with the desktop
<Assid> Bethesda: EXACT same issue here
<Assid> they see my laptop.. then they go.. okay can you burn me a disk
<Bethesda> haha yeah!
<phin> my current desktop is beryl and just avant-window-navigator
<Bethesda> Well it's good isn't it ;-)
<phin> they all get a kick out of it
<phin> and stalonetray
<Assid> specially when i tel them im using alpha software.. they go .. oh i wil wait for the release.. i go .. hrmm gutsy is 6 months old.. all these "effects" you like so much is there too
<phin> heh
<Bethesda> Did any of you guys ever noticed you have to press "Start" before you can press "Shutdown" on Windows? Lol, that's a blast xD
<Assid> well
<Assid> tats not too bad
<phin> thats neither here nor there
<Assid> you have to start to shutdown dont you
<phin> lol
<phin> heh
<Assid> you cant shutdown whats not on
<Bethesda> =P well
<phin> i still have a windows pc
<phin> which is way better
<phin> but thats for a few games and photoshop
<Bethesda> I remember that time when I had AC Power switch on the wrong mode when I installed a new computer, new parts
<Bethesda> ZAP ZAP, it shutdown without starting :P
<phin> heh
<Assid> doesnt stay that way too long
<phin> never had that happen
<Bethesda> Lucky you ;)
<Assid> yeah
<Assid> i went from a quad core
<Bethesda> Hey guys, I got to go, college tomorrow ! Cya all soon!
<Assid> to a start up time of around 1.5 mins
<Assid> lol
<Assid> and oh yeah.. i bought anew monitor
<Assid> it took me 1 hr to get it to work
<Assid> why ? cause my previous one was a CRT .and was set for 85hz.. which an lcd doesnt do
<Assid> so i had to go to safe mode.. set it to some crappy resolution in color depth.. then hell broke lose..it refused to do anythng.. not even the official drivers helped
<Assid> 1 hr later after alot of uninsallng and reinstalling i had it
<Assid> after that for kicks ibooted hardy from an external usb drive i had..was in in like a few seconds
<phin> ya the new xorg stuff is great
<phin> thats the main reason i jumped to it with this laptop
<Assid> had to search online for someone with the same monitor to get PERFECT settings but thattook like a mnute or 2
<phin> i run dual monitors when im sitting at my desk with it
<Assid> err.. xorg messed up 1 thing tho
<Assid> my screen left around 1/2 inch on the left side
<Assid> like the horizonal positioning was off
<Assid> but it wasnt.. it just left that much out
<Assid> so after i found that other monitor definition.. CTRL ALT BKSPACE.. was up properly
<Assid> i hope my tv tuner card works perfectly tho
<Assid> im gonna have hell if it doesnt
<Assid> anwyays.. im outta here.. almost 4 am here
<phin> later
<ethana2> oh hey, is there a hardy alpha out for the PS3?
<bardyr> yea
<bardyr> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/ports/daily-live/current/
<bardyr> its ubuntu hardy alpha4.21
<ethana2> do they incorporate workarounds for the latest firmware updates?
<bardyr> or 0.5 actually
<bardyr> idk
<ethana2> wow.. daily .iso's
<ethana2> that's awesome.. so they /do/ exist
<bardyr> w00t, der er kde 4.0.1 opdateringer
<bardyr> helt mærkeligt at der er 2 kde udgivelselser indenfor en måned
<bardyr> wrong chan :/
<rullie> hi, anyone has some archive of screenshots and video for HH?
<dn4> ok I install the restricted drivers
<dn4> and my xorg.config is very messed up
<dn4> I mean it boots up but all my windows, like mozilla, or any games do not have the X button or the other in the top right cornor
<dn4> ontop of that when I bring up a terminal it does not show anything, it seems the default settings were 640X800
#ubuntu+1 2008-02-06
<coz_> hey guys
<coz_> I am running hardy alpha4 here and noticed that when doing a command that requires a password the prompt has changed to  " [sudo] password for " username" "  is there a way to change the password prompt back to just  "password" ?
<coz_> ah oh nevermind just found it :)
<stdin> coz_: you can do "sudo -p "password:" command"
<dn4> any ideas on why dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg stops and writes the xorg.config file right after setting up the keyboard?
<dn4> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<dn4> hmm ok
<dn4> so there is emphasis on a minimal xorg.config
<dn4> this is wack on crack man, I re-wrote my xorg.config for a higher resolution but it does not recognize it
<mixandgo> hello, anyone has any idea why in ubuntu 8.04 evolution won't send/receive mail
<rsk> mixandgo: cause it's alpha
<mixandgo> rsk, well, ok but it's not working at all ?
<RAOF> mixandgo: Works for me
<mixandgo> RAOF, i had this popup message at startup but I closed it
<mixandgo> dunno what it said
<mixandgo> maybe I missed some important info
<RAOF> Hm.  In what way does in not send/recieve mail?
<mixandgo> it's greyeed out
<mixandgo> I cannot click it
<RAOF> Odd.  Do you have any accounts set up?
<mixandgo> of course
<mixandgo> about 6 of them
<RAOF> Ah!  Perhaps it believes you are offline?
<RAOF> Bottom left hand corner - there's a connector-like icon.
<RAOF> Dear kdm4: get your filthy hands off my gdm!
<mixandgo> RAOF, yeah that was it. THANK YOU !!! :D
<RAOF> Heh.  It's probably integrating with network manager - is that working correctly?
<mixandgo> I guess so
<mixandgo> everything seems to work fine
<RAOF> Eh.  Maybe you accidentally clicked on that at some point.  Who knows? :)
<RAOF> If this reoccurs, feel free to file a bug.  Especially if you can work out how to trigger it.
<mixandgo> I also had some ... glitches with motion
<mixandgo> on upgrade
<mixandgo> I mean, it kept taking snapshots in /tmp
<mixandgo> and it kept going for about 20min
<mixandgo> when I Crt-C it
<mixandgo> are there any repos I need to add ?
<mixandgo> cause I cannot install libungif
<RAOF> mixandgo: That's because nothing should be using libungif anymore.  If you've found a package that needs it, check whether there's an existing bug about it.
<mixandgo> it's emacs cvs
<RAOF> You mean emacs-snapshot?
<mixandgo> no, i mean emacs from cva
<mixandgo> emacs 23
<RAOF> As in: trying to build emacs from CVS?  Install libgif-dev.
<mixandgo> I allready had emacs from cvs
<mixandgo> and now libungif was removed
<mixandgo> but I reinstalled it
<RAOF> libungif is just an unmaintained version of libgif that doesn't do encoding to gifs.
<mixandgo> and everything works ok
<mixandgo> I see.... so, maybe emacs should use libgif then
<RAOF> Indeed it should
<mixandgo> probably it's got a configure option
<mixandgo> but I don't remember exactly
<RAOF> If you're building from source, you can accomplish that by simply removing libungif and installing libgif.
<RAOF> mixandgo: They're drop-in compatible.  No configure options required.
<RAOF> Just a rebuild.
<mixandgo> aha, ok, thanks
<thompa> anybody got acer acpi module working on latest kernel?
<thompa> or is it in kernel already?
<ethana2> so...acpi needs its own drivers?
<ethana2> ...which would differ by laptop?
<ethana2> is this why HAL can't hibernate happily on our toshiba?
<ethana2> ....ever?
 * DanaG finally fixed that subpixel hinting... it turns out the 'legacy' constant was renamed.
<freakyy> hi all. im trying to install the ati drivers but my xorg.conf seems to be incomplete. its missing a device section for the graphics card - still it is running without further problems. i still want to install the ati drivers. when doing dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg nothign special happens
<freakyy> i mean
<freakyy> no device is added, theres no step where i choose a driver from existing ones
<freakyy> also the monitor configuration step with refresh and sync rates also isnt processed - i mean, doesnt even ... appear
<freakyy> so, what can i do so dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg does, what it used to do without missing out those steps so my xorg.conf is complete?
<freakyy> also the touchpad configuration is left out - or mouse - the emulate 3buttons stuff -
<freakyy> nothing appears anymore
<freakyy> im lost
<freakyy> any help is much appreciated!
<freakyy> (or how to say that in english
<freakyy> can noone help me :(
<DanaG> Oh yeah, dpkg-reconfigure for xorg has been drastically simplified in Hardy.
<freakyy> can i do nothing about that?
<DanaG> I usually just edit xorg.conf manually.  I have one configuration I just keep somewhere.
<freakyy> :((
<freakyy> now i cant install the ati drivers :((
<DanaG> Sure you can... try displayconfig-gtk.
<DanaG> wtf/  my end key got wedged.
<DanaG> i can't use shift, either.
<DanaG> xorg thinks my 'end' key is stuck down.
<DanaG> Well, that was frickin' annoying.
<DanaG> Aah, keyboard repeat is what's broken.
<DanaG> Well, that's part of it.
<DanaG> I held down my 'end' key until it started repeating, and then disabled repeating.
<DanaG> Then I tried re-enabling repeat, and it didn't work.
<DanaG> And now all my function keys are screwy.
<DanaG> I have to hit ctrl-z-z to get ctrl-z.
<DanaG> That's just plain weird.
<nomasteryoda> DanaG, definitely
<DanaG> Another odd thing: killing gnome-settings-daemon fixes it.
<ethana3> if i would describe everything in gnome as laggy on good hardware
<ethana3> what would you recommend i do about it?
<ethana3> i think i'll start killing processes ^_^
<ethana3> my RAM is nowhere near full, but my swap has 22MB in it
<ethana3> python was zombie...
<DanaG> Oh hell, somehow even ctrl-alt-backspace is now broken.
<RAOF> Swap being non-empty is not necessarily an indication of ram pressure.  The kernel will tend to swap out really infrequently used pages when idle.
<DanaG> xev gives this:      state 0xc, keycode 22 (keysym 0xfed5, Terminate_Server), same_screen YES,
<ethana3> ..any ideas on why gnome isn't really snappy right now?
<ethana3> like in pidgin, at the rate i type, I'll be two words ahead of the text as it shows up sometimes
<ethana3> and that really messes with me
<RAOF> ethana3: I had troubles with the -rt kernel - it was extremely non-snappy, to the point of being essentially unresponsive.
<ethana3> is the -rt kernel the one this hardy alpha uses?
<alteregolio> for unknow reason supertux2 doesnt work
<RAOF> ethana3: Not unless you've explicitly installed it
<ethana3> i did nothing of that sort
<ethana3> it just seems..  laggy
<ethana3> and i think.. that means something's wrong?
<ethana3> whoa
<ethana3> when i make windows smaller.. they perfom drastically better
<ethana3> i think this has to do with texture sizes on my radeon
<ethana3> how do i check the maximum texture size of my card?
<RAOF> ethana3: It's easy to tell -
<RAOF> If the window has contents, then it's below the max texture size ;)
<ethana3> ..uh, i would think it would just use multiple
<ethana3> ..but when dealing with 4 square textures or 6 instead of one, i would expect a perfomance hit
<ethana3> i'm not sure i know what i'm talking about exactly.. but i thought there was a simple way to tell
<ethana3> glxinfo | grep texture...
<alteregolio> 4096x4096 or something
<RAOF> ethana3: No, it doesn't do anything like that.  If the window is too big, it just doesn't work.
<ethana3> Well on an old card, is it conceivable that that size could be, say, 512x512 ?
<ethana3> oh
<DanaG> Hmm, cannot open input pEvdev.
<DanaG> Odd.
<ethana3> so then it's gnome...
<RAOF> ethana3: No.  Compiz won't start unless your desktop resolution is < MAX_TEXURE_SIZE
<ethana3> that makes sense i guess
<ethana3> but what would do this?
<DanaG> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=443292
<ubotu> Debian bug 443292 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev "Mouse: cannot open input pEvdev" [Important,Open]
<DanaG> Now I can't use evdev for keyboard.
<ethana3> so when firefox 3 switches tabs.. does it re-render the page before displaying it?
<RAOF> I don't know.  Possibly it caches the tabs.
<alteregolio> yeah, it re-renders
<ethana3> so if i wanted it to save the rendering, i'd have no basis to complain about memory usage..
<ethana3> and it would really only be the /illusion/ of snappiness
<alteregolio> thats why i avoid firefork
<ethana3> If epiphany had an ad blocker and user agent switcher i'd use it.
 * DanaG uses firefox-3.0 for several reasons.
<DanaG> One is that the redirect-blocking thingie makes http-redirect login pages less annoying.
<ethana3> i use ff3 when i can
<ethana3> but when i need scim, i have to use epiphany
<ethana3> so where is the bloat, exactly?  in gecko, or just the parts around it?
<ethana3> using XUL for your UI is instant FAIL
<DanaG> Tab Mix Plus on Firefox 3.0 == fail.
<ethana3> well of course-- it's an extension
<ethana3> ^_^
<hydrogen> using firefox = fail
<hydrogen> that is all
<DanaG> Nope, I disagree.
<ethana3> so gecko vs. webkit-- which is better?
<ethana3> i really wonder that..
<ethana3> you can't lock yourself to the lowest common denominator on every platform and expect to excell
<ethana3> hydrogen: browser of choice?
<hydrogen> opera
<ethana3> oooooh
<ethana3> i tried it, and i hated it
<ethana3> ....and it's proprietary, so it won't run on the PS3
<ethana3> ..actually, it might, i don't know if they've done a PPC compile.. regardless
<hydrogen> it's pretty much the best browser option
<DanaG> Opinions, all.
<ethana3> yes
<DanaG> I don't like the way the address bar and tab bar are in Opera.
<ethana3> for me, it's webkit and gecko
<ethana3> first, i want to know which one is better...
<ethana3> i'll decide browsers from there.
<hydrogen> the one that works..
<DanaG> Perhaps there is no "better".
<ethana3> ok
<ethana3> more features = better; less memory used = better; more responsive = better
<ethana3> i used dillo and elinks
<ethana3> ...when i completely murder an install, and nothing else works..
<h3sp4wn_> The cvs of dillo2 is quite nice if you are lucky enough to check it out when its working
<crimsun> ok, good.  alsa-source now does the right thing with suspend-to-ram, pulseaudio, and GSt
<DanaG> Oh yeah, that reminds me... I forgot to re-test capture.
<DanaG> Nope, still hangs.
<crimsun> with alsa-source?
<DanaG> I haven't built from source myself.
<crimsun> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.16rc2.
<crimsun> Compiled on Feb  5 2008 for kernel 2.6.24-5-generic (SMP).
<crimsun> ii  alsa-modules-2.6.24-5-generic                 1.0.16~rc2-0ubuntu1+2.6.24-5.8             ALSA modules for kernel 2.6.24-5-generic
<DanaG> eek, cat /proc/asound/version
<DanaG> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.15 (Tue Nov 20 19:16:42 2007 UTC).
<crimsun> I uploaded a snap last night with the most important HDA fixes backported
<DanaG> Hmm, I'll try building with module-assistant.
<crimsun> DanaG: remember to log out of any X sessions, log into a tty, and use "sudo /sbin/alsa force
<crimsun> err
<crimsun> "sudo /sbin/alsa force-reload"  afterward
<DanaG> How about the reload-alsa.sh?
<crimsun> accomplishes the same
<crimsun> although hardy ships the original alsa initscript (just as /sbin/alsa)
<crimsun> (not the upstream /etc/init.d/alsasound but the original Debian alsa initscript)
<DanaG> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.16rc2.
<DanaG> Compiled on Feb  5 2008 for kernel 2.6.24-5-generic (SMP).
<DanaG> Still hangs on record.
<DanaG> ALSA /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/hda/../../alsa-kernel/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:588: hda_intel: azx_get_response timeout, switching to polling mode: last cmd=0x008f1c00
<DanaG> Oh, and I just thought of something I should wishlist: udev rule to unload emu10k1 after last card of such type is removed.
<DanaG> Funny message on opening alsamixer on a usb sound card and then removing said sound card:
<DanaG> alsamixer: function snd_mixer_poll_descriptors (POLLNVAL) failed: Success
<crimsun> DanaG: ok.  grep -nHr "options snd-hda-intel" /etc/modprobe.d*
<DanaG> options snd-hda-intel index=0 power_save=5 power_save_controller=1
<DanaG> I added the two power-save options myself, but I believe it was still broken even without them.
<crimsun> we don't handle ./configure options properly yet
<crimsun> (using m-a)
<freakyy> DanaG: that program doesnt work at all for me
<DanaG> Hmm, should I retry building it manually?
<crimsun> you can just edit the source
<DanaG> What do I need to edit?
<crimsun> nothing
<crimsun> I just checked; it's just currently hardcoded to support *_POWER_SAVE
<crimsun> hmm, I need a single-stepper for that driver.
<DanaG> Hmm, by 'single-stepper', do you mean a person, or a test driver?
<crimsun> DanaG: meaning a way to poke at the codec with single_cmd=1
<crimsun> I'm not convinced your codec isn't just broken with some screwage workaround in $other_oses' drivers
<freakyy> i dont understand why dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg now doesn't do what it did anymore :(
<DanaG> Hmm, some time I can try an older BIOS version.
<DanaG> I posted my BIOS changelog on my web space at www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette
<DanaG> That reminds me of another random 'feature' on my laptop: fn-super is ctrl-alt-del.
<DanaG> Capture works in XP with Gateway's driver and in Vista with both Gateway's and Microsoft's stock driver.
<crimsun> what was your SSID again?
<DanaG> From changelog: Change audio verb table for Vista DTM test.
<DanaG> 00:1b.0 Audio device [0403]: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller [8086:27d8] (rev 02)
<DanaG> 	Subsystem: Gateway 2000 Unknown device [107b:0681]
<crimsun> DanaG: can you post the driver file, preferably extracted?
<DanaG> The .sys file?
<crimsun> XP, please
<crimsun> and .inf, etc.
<DanaG> I've actually used two different driver versions in XP: Gateway's, with broken Stereo Mix, and Intel's with INI modded to match, for working Stereo Mix.
<crimsun> separately posted would be appreciated
<snax> hello
<snax> anyone have any luck with the new version of emacs-snapshot which supposedly has Xft support?
<DanaG> I've put each in a separate folder.
<h3sp4wn_> snax: Used it a few months ago briefly
<snax> the latest update is supposed to have Xft (antialiasing) support but it doesn't appear to work
<h3sp4wn_> dunno when I used it I just had a patch against the cs
<crimsun> ooh, that /is/ interesting
<crimsun> this codec does patching inline
<DanaG> Patching inline?
<crimsun> the pin behaviour changes at runtime depending which jack is used
<crimsun> meaning the alsa driver incorrectly assumes that the pin configs remain static
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and on the bug report here, I posted a link to specs:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/111145
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 111145 in linux-source-2.6.20 "sigmatel STAC9250 on ATI HDA SB on gateway laptop - no sound capture " [Medium,Won't fix]
<crimsun> yeah, I'll see if I can wrangle some weekend time for it
<DanaG> Cool.
<DanaG> Also look at my comments on that bug.  Thanks!
<DanaG> Oh yeah, which pin is it that's switched on plug-in?
<DanaG> That reminds me of another thing: the mic jack is stereo, and the line-in jack does not exist.  I haven't tested the CD input, though.
<crimsun> 0x0D
<DanaG> Hmm, I haven't worked with HDA codecs to know how the various pin settings work.
<crimsun> well, under ordinary circumstances, you'd change /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/alsa-kernel/pci/hda/patch_sigmatel.c::stac925x_PA6_pin_configs[]
<crimsun> here, however, the entire pin_configs[] is moot, because the infrastructure doesn't permit /changing the configs at runtime/
<DanaG> One of my friends has a Dell XPS M1330 with an audio chip that supports two configs per pin:  (mic/line or center/sub), (headphone2 or rear), and (headphone1 or front).
<DanaG> Could I just edit the pin config to use the setup it switches to, rather than what it starts on?
<crimsun> sure, but you're also assuming it's a fairly "regular" codec.
<crimsun> make sure your friend is using our 1.0.16~rc2-0ubuntu1
<DanaG> I'll have to install that the next time I see her.  I'm curious to see what it'll be able to do in Linux.
<Tuv0k> gnome login broken agaun, forgot how to fix
<Tuv0k> login to gnome just restarts gdm
<am^2u> i just installed hardy yesterday , but i cant seem to conect to the internet using the eth0
<am^2u> all settings are same as were on gutsy , but this one fails to connect. it doesnt even open the router admin oage when i point FF to it
<am^2u> also, alsa doesnt show me the option of 2ch,4ch,6ch sound
<am^2u> I am running a Asus m2n-vm dvi motherbaord with no soundcard
<guardian> hi
<guardian> tried to install kubuntu from hardy alpha 4
<guardian> when clicking the "kinda last instal button" of the installer, it brings me back to the timezone selection
<oly-> hi, i have just been trying virt-manager, and hit a problem pxe boot is not working after looking further i think this is because it has not detected my network cards, has anyone else hit this problem ?
<oly-> when i go into virtual networks config page, its empty and all the options are greyed out
<oly-> i am guessing it should list both my physical network cards there
<DanaG> ‏‮Right-to-Left Override!  And Right-to-Left Marker, too.
<c1|freaky> hi all. where is the wallpaper in hardy located (the new kubuntu one)?
<Oli``> Anybody having issues with libxen3.2_3.2.0-0ubuntu3_i386.deb ?
<clusty> was wondering what does the server edition of ubuntu bring new?
<avatar_> clusty: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ServerTeam/Roadmap
<thorns> Hi everyone!
<thorns> Do we get prime time news about Hardy in here?
<rsk> thorns: not so much
<rsk> mostly questions about howto fix something that broke in hardy =:)
<thorns> Heh
<thorns> That's great too
<thorns> But I have to say it's running perfectly here.
<thorns> What's the latest broken thing?
<rsk> i think pidgin
<rsk> coredumps for some
<thorns> Hmm
<thorns> I'm running KDE so... :)
<thorns> Kopete is for kids so all I'm left with is Psi (I use Jabber)
<thorns> Kopete is like the mirror image of Pidgin, one for Gnome and one for KDE.
<thorns> And I've had both crash :)
<thorns> Not Psi however ;)
<rsk> :)
<rsk> im waiting a while before i upgrade to hardy
<rsk> only have 0.25mbit internet connection
<thorns> :)
<rsk> wouldn't be able to surf the web any time of the day
<rsk> if i have to download maybe 100mb updates everyday :/
<rsk> i think closer to beta maybe
<thorns> You do?
<rsk> not so much updates then
<thorns> rsk: Well I don't think I see that many updates a day
<thorns> I have this installation since Sunday
<thorns> I think I've only updated twice, once when I installed and once today. Today's update was <=2MB
<Tuv0k> gedit is unusable
<thorns> BTW I have a very fluctuant connection to the internet. I get about 1MB/s, 80kB/s on average. :)
<thorns> Tuv0k: ^^
<thorns> Tuv0k: What about Kate?
<Tuv0k> I care less about kate
<thorns> Ahaha
<thorns> I see.
<thorns> Hey, has all kde4 packages been built for amd64?
<thorns> *have
<thorns> Yahoooooo! :-D (sorry, couldn't help myself)
<mrtimdog> Anyone here using network-manager-vpnc?
<persia> Hi.  My workstation doesn't reboot anymore due to a complaint that it cannot resume (cannot read from the resume partition).  This message doesn't seem to end up in syslog or dmesg, and my workstation never sleeps (although it is off sometimes).  Could anyone point me towards where I should be fixing this?  Does anyone else have this issue so that I should be filing a bug?
<persia> Oh.  By "doesn't reboot", I mean "prompts for human action in VT1 when the focus is somewhere else at reboot".
<dennda> Hey there
<dennda> Hardys user-interface is lacking the ability to enable horizontal and vertical scrollbars on laptop-touchpads. This is a regression. Is there any way to set that manually?
<dennda> I set that in gconf-editor, but it doesn't work
<persia> dennda: You might check bug #173411 for hints on workarounds
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 173411 in xorg "[Hardy][Regression] Touchpad vertical scroll does not work" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173411
<persia> I think you need a stub xorg.conf for now, until X recognises them properly.
<dennda> Ah nice, already known :)
<dennda> thanks persia
<dennda> Is having problems with a partition while bootup (thus needing to enter "exit" to proceed with booting) a known problem, too?
<dennda> err
<dennda> forget what I just said
<persia> dennda: That was the question I asked just before you came in :)  I just have to press enter in VT1, but it slows the boot considerably.
<dennda> (Trying to mount an encrypted file-system without the proper settings in crypttab and such is doomed to fail)
<dennda> well
<dennda> Maybe there's a problem too
<dennda> lemme try
<dennda> ok, commenting out the partition in fstab solved the problem for me
<dennda> oh
<dennda> tapping doesn't work the way I am used to as well
<persia> Ah.  For me, it's a failure to resume from the (non-encrypted) swap partition.
<h3sp4wn_> persia: It is playing with fire to lvm or encrypted anything on a development version I would say
<persia> h3sp4wn: None of my base disks are on LVM, and I'm not using encrypted filesystems.  Unfortunately, the boot process seems to think I am, and as it cannot decrypt a valid resume file from my (unencrypted) swap (which doesn't have a resume file anyway) the boot complains and waits for user input (which is annoyingly invisible until I press Alt-F1)
<df7> i was able to install Vmware workstation 6.0.2 or 6.0.1 useing vmware-any-any-update115 but i cannot start created VM. it fails with error "version mismatch with vmmon module: expecting 167.0, got 161.0" any ideas?
<Konstigt> maybe you need to build a newer vmmon module
<Konstigt> VirtualBox solves this issue automatically instead of just complaining about it :)
<df7> virtualbox works fine but i want to try new vmware feature, 3d rendering in guest os
<df7> does 32 bit vmware work on 64 bit hardy?
<df7> ok problem resolved in vmware-any-any-update-116
<pdlnhr1> i have been testing out hardy and have some issues, what is the correct way to file bugs?
<Pici> !bugs | pdlnhr1
<ubotu> pdlnhr1: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Pici> pdlnhr1: I usually put "[hardy]" in my bug titles to differentiate them from regular release bugs
<pdlnhr1> Pici:  thanks.. i am assuming i search for similar bugs
<am^2u> hey , i just installed hardy on a my PC (asus m2n-vm dvi , nforce 630a) . i am not able to connect to my internet. all settings have been double checked
<am^2u> cat /etc/resolv.conf has the correct nameservers listed too
<pdlnhr1> am^2u:  is the interface up and has an ip?  can you ping your router?
<am^2u> no
<am^2u> interface is up
<pdlnhr1> does it have an ip?
<am^2u> i had put it down during the installation due to the scanning mirror problem
<am^2u> sudo route -n is blank
<am^2u> when i point FF to my router page it doesnt open
<pdlnhr1> and ifconfig eth0  shows an ip?
<am^2u> wait , i ll show the output of sudo ifconfig eth0
<am^2u> http://pastebin.com/m21d2dbec
<pdlnhr1> looks like it doesn't have an ipaddress
<pdlnhr1> are you using dhcp?
<am^2u> no
<am^2u> i configured the DHCP
<am^2u> to use specefic DNS
<iNeo> Is hardy as stable as debian testing? or is it more like unstable?
<pdlnhr1> can you pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces
<pdlnhr1> you and manually add routes to get it working too
<am^2u> how do i do that ?
<am^2u> i will ahve to log off
<am^2u> i am on windows right now
<am^2u> since i cant conenct tothe interent :(
<pdlnhr1> http://linux.die.net/man/8/route
<pdlnhr1> but i would suggest fixing dhcp first
<am^2u> you mean enter the correct one ?
<am^2u> i checked it again , its correct
<pdlnhr1> well.. you said you were trying to use a specific dns server... why don't you just try to set up dhcp normally and see if it works, if it does.. than mess around with a different dns server
<pdlnhr1> just how i would do it... or set your ip address manually if you know what it should be
<am^2u> that wouldnt work IMO, since it didnt work on fiesty. but i ll try it anyways
<am^2u> one more question, the asus m2n-vm DVI board (nofrce630a chipset)
<am^2u> is it compatible with ubuntu 7.10/ 8.04
<am^2u> nforce*
<pdlnhr1> i have no idea.... i can't get dual head in hardy working yet
<am^2u> my previous board, asus a8n-vm had an option of switches in alsa
<am^2u> to switch between 2ch,4ch,6ch sound
<am^2u> however this board gets no such option at all :(
<iNeo> Is hardy as stable as debian testing(lenny)? or is it more like unstable(sid)?
<pdlnhr1> am^2u:  it is alpha... i think you  just have to roll with it and log bugs... if you can't deal with the issues you can downgrade back
<am^2u> but i checked http://www.linux-tested.com/results/asus_m2n-vm_dvi.html
<am^2u> interestigly , now even fiesty doesnt get the switches option
<jhaig> Is there a roadmap for Hardy somewhere on www.ubuntu.com?  I remember seeing one for Gutsy.
<pdlnhr1> there is a release schedule if that is what you mean https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseSchedule
<jhaig> Yes, that's what I meant.  Thanks.
<phaidros> on a dell xps m1330 lappi I don't have sound with hardy. modules are loaded but the speakers as well as the headphones keep quiet. an y ideas how to investigate?
<phaidros> mixers are set as well
<phaidros> mplayer using different audio outputs (-ao sdl/pulse/alsa ..) gives also nothing
<mndo> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Assid> heya
<Assid> how goes it
<h3sp4wn_> Does kde4 actually look and run ok now ?
<Assid> dunno.. im into gnome these days
<Assid> those damn qt trolls!!!
<h3sp4wn_> I am not really into gnome - but I don't have the time to mess around atm :/
<Assid> hrmm
<Assid> im planning on using hardy on my primary/work desktop
<Assid> not too sure if its a good idea.. but so far.. NO real bad issues with it
<Assid> atleast on my laptop
<Assid> am just tired of having a shitty looking desktop
<h3sp4wn_> For me having a desktop at all distracts me
<iNeo> Is hardy as stable as debian testing(lenny)? or is it more like unstable(sid)?
<Assid> hardy says mooo
<phaidros> sound in hardy is mooo :)
<mahmoud_> iNeo: AFAIR, ubuntu releases are based on debian unstable
<iNeo> mahmoud_: thanks
<h3sp4wn_> iNeo: Its not like either
<h3sp4wn_> iNeo: Its like sid most of the time - but usually one or 2 times within the 6 months its completely screwed
<iNeo> h3sp4wn_: the reason for asking is: how stable will it be
<mahmoud_> iNeo: for what purpose?
<h3sp4wn_> Depends on how sensible you are, whether you can use aptitude to fix simple package errors
<h3sp4wn_> (or just use safe-upgrade if there is any issues)
<iNeo> h3sp4wn_: I work with debian testing for more then 6 years and never had a problem
<Pici> iNeo: LTS releases pretty much need to be stable and whats what the devs are working towards for this release.
<iNeo> Thanks all, I will update my desktop
<h3sp4wn_> iNeo: My problem with it is because of some many arch's something can be perfectly fine but not work on something noone uses it on (and it cannot go to testing until it builds on all)
<h3sp4wn_> And if something is fixed it can be broken for ages - At least you get the new stuff straight away with sid (if its broken you have a day at most to wait)
<iNeo> h3sp4wn_: Man arch??, I also work with NetBSD that are a lot off archs :))))
<iNeo> I'll have a look at it, thanks
<Reaby> i have problem with hardy, metacity doesn't load with gnome startup
<Reaby> and when i start kaffeine i get folloing error
<Reaby> reaby@reaby-desktop:~$ Ikkunointiohjelman varoitus: Buggy client sent a _NET_ACTIVE_WINDOW message with a timestamp of 0 for 0x2400007 (Kaffeine P)
<Reaby> Ikkunointiohjelman varoitus: meta_window_activate called by a pager with a 0 timestamp; the pager needs to be fixed.
<Reaby> i tried to fix metacity problem by adding metacity to session autostart, but it didn't work
<h3sp4wn_> iNeo: With NetBSD does one arch delay all the rest though ? (i.e s390 xorg driver where makes no sense anyway etc)
<h3sp4wn_> The good or bad thing about Ubuntu is its likely to release on time ready or almost ready or quite broken
<bp|_> Wanted to report a little problem about an update that must have happened earlier today. Herdy releases updates so frequently I'm losing track. It broke DNS connectivity with a NetGear G407 router. Other problem spotted on my Toshiba Equium M70-272 are Azureus crashing on the Torrents tab (failed assertion) without generating an Apport report, nm-applet 0.6.5 crashing when trying to save a network profile.
<bp|_> [First problem was worked around thanks to the guys in #ubuntu.]
<Assid> man
<Assid> thunderbird is faster on windows than on ubuntu
<Assid> how crazy is that
<c1|freaky> hi all. can someone tell me what i can do if my xorg.conf is incomplete?
<c1|freaky> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesnt help
<c1|freaky> it doesnt even configure the mouse anymore
<redheat> hi all
<redheat> folks, I really really need some help here
<redheat> I installed Ubuntu 7.10, but something went wrong and I cant get access to my other two windows ,windows vista and windows xp
<redheat> can someone help me ..
<Pici> redheat: try #ubuntu for 7.10 support.
<redheat> isn\t this the channel for 7.10
<redheat> ?
<Pici> redheat: No, this is for 8.04 aka Hardy
<redheat> oh ok
<Pici> redheat: see topic.
<redheat> thanks
<redheat> oops, sorry didn't read it
<redheat> sorry
<pdlnhr1> can someone tell me if nautilus-connect-server has been deprecated for hardy?  if so what is to be used now?  or maybe where i can find out myself
<lemo> pdlnhr1: it's been off since moving to gvfs - i think it will be back later
<pdlnhr1> lemo:  thanks... is there an alternitive i can use in the meantime?
<Pici> I've just been typing in things, like: sftp://user@host
<lemo> yeah, that's the only one i know :/
<pdlnhr1> thanks... that will work
<pdlnhr1> and bookmarks work... sweet
<Assid> any updates today ?
<Pici> Assid: There are always updates.
<Assid> hehe
<Assid> okay impossible to finish these backups today
<Assid> maybe tomorrow
<Solarion> so, why does hardy keep forgetting my keyboard modifiers (swap capslock and left control) or no modifiers at all being remembered (alt, ctrl, caps lock do *nothing*)
<ethana3> this might have something to do with my problem
<ethana3> i don't know, but my caps is a backspace, not a caps
<ethana3> ...and that behaviour doesn't even /exist/ in the options
<Solarion> bizarre
<Solarion> there seems to be a lot of keyboard horkage in hardy
<ethana3> hmm
<ethana3> well, my layout is new
<ethana3> caps lock is worthless
<ethana3> we use it as backspace
<Solarion> the solution is to log out, make sure gconf is dead, cd into .gconf/desktop/gnome/peripherals and rm -rf keyboard, then log back in again and redo your settings.
<Solarion> it'll remember for a while and then it'll get horked again
<Solarion> seems random
<zucco> I'm having this problem with hardy alpha 4: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/23343
<mrtimdog> Anyone else use vpnc connecting to a CISCO host and have it drop its connection every few minutes?
<bardyr> !info linux-image-generic
<ubotu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.24.5.6 (hardy), package size 25 kB, installed size 52 kB
<ethana3> whoa, the kernel's only 52kB?
<ethana3> The windows kernel i think is like, literally one thousand times that
<ethana3> i must be mistaken.. that's not possible..
<Pici> ethana3: Its a metapackage.
<ethana3> oh.
<ethana3> thank you, Pici.  that makes much more sence.
<Infecto> linux-meta
<c1|freaky> hi all. can someone help me? is there any tool i can generate a complete xorg.conf with? dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg produces a very minimalistic config. which is missing stuff i need to install the ati graphics driver
<Pici> c1|freaky: If you're looking to get compiz to work with an ati card on Hardy, it won't work fyi.
<ethana3> i'm doing it now
<ethana3> but whatever
<c1|freaky> no
<Pici> ethana3: hrm? you are?
<c1|freaky> im trying to install just the graphics driver
<ethana3> yes.
<ethana3> c1|freaky: what card?
<c1|freaky> ati
<c1|freaky> mobility x700
<ethana3> ok..  how old is that?
<Pici> bug 173663
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 173663 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 "[fglrx] compiz will not launch with fglrx driver - falls back to metacity on xserver 1.4 (1.3 is ok)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173663
<c1|freaky> i got the driver but the xorg.conf isntr complete
<c1|freaky> no
<c1|freaky> i just need
<c1|freaky> a complete xorg.conf
<ethana3> BusID's?
<c1|freaky> nothing else but dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesnt produces complete configs as it did with gutsy and earlier versions. it doesnt even configure the mouse anymore i have no idea why that is but i need a complete xorg.conf
<ethana3> ok, now i would think that you /have/, but just to be sure..
<ethana3> have you tried the radeon driver?
<ethana3> and found it not satisfactory in some wise?
<c1|freaky> i want to install my own driver as the one from kubuntu never worked for me since 4 kubuntu versions
<c1|freaky> i installed hardy on my laptop 2 days ago
<ethana3> it would probably default to that...
<ethana3> someone else?  i avoid proprietary drivers for hassle..
<c1|freaky> that restricted manager thing also isnt available for me - where u can install the ati drivers
<ethana3> i tried once
<ethana3> ...got lost, confused, and gave up
<c1|freaky> so does anyone know how to generate a complete xorg.conf ?
<ethana3> well, you should have a failsafe xorg.conf
<ethana3> which i think is fairly verbose
<ethana3> ..but it uses vesa and has hundreds of modes in it
<c1|freaky> yea i need something which generates a complete xorg.conf for me :( why doesn't dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg work as before :\
<ethana3> because
<ethana3> we're trying to get rid of xorg.conf
<ethana3> once we can do advanced things without it, i will be glad to see it go
<c1|freaky> and how do i install drivers now oO
<ethana3> if i were you, i'd get a performance comparison before bothering
<ethana3> radeon vs. fglrx on mobility x700
<c1|freaky> what performance comparison? i jsut want my graphics driver to work :\
<ethana3> if you just want it to work, i'd use radeon
<ethana3> not the proprietary driver..
<c1|freaky> so how would i install the ubuntu ati driver which works?
<ethana3> it's already there
<c1|freaky> i dont just want it to work
<ethana3> compiz?
<c1|freaky> i want it to work as it should work. with drivers
<ethana3> gaming?
<ethana3> yes
<ethana3> lol
<ethana3> ok, on this machine, i play tremulou
<c1|freaky> i dont play anything
<ethana3> s**  ...and use compiz
<c1|freaky> maybe i want to try compiz
<ethana3> then radeon will be great for you
<ethana3> in which case..
<ethana3> it should already be in use
<c1|freaky> i cant install the drivers
<ethana3> unless you changed something..
<ethana3> somebody help me out here, please...
<ethana3> what are your symptoms?
<ethana3> no output at all?  no 3d?
<ethana3> i'm assuming its somehow broke
<c1|freaky> its using mesa drivers
<c1|freaky> i want ati drivers
<ethana3> because if it is not, then it does not need fe--
<c1|freaky> no performance
<ethana3> that would do it
<ethana3> ok.
<ethana3> does your xorg.conf have a device section?
<ethana3> that's all you need
<c1|freaky> no
<ethana3> oh
<c1|freaky> it doesnt have a device section
<ethana3> wow
<c1|freaky> it has almost nothing
<c1|freaky> ey man
<ethana3> well very little yes
<c1|freaky> nm ok
<ethana3> wait, could you pastebin it for me?
<ethana3> i'd like to have a look
<ethana3> ..status?
<c1|freaky> pasting
<ethana3> k
<c1|freaky> it has a device section
<c1|freaky> http://pastebin.com/d53d059c8
<c1|freaky> no touchpad
<c1|freaky> just nothing
<c1|freaky> is working
<ethana3> ok, you do have a device section..
<ethana3> just add a new line under Identifier:
<c1|freaky> yea but if i do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<c1|freaky> it just gives me that ... xorg.conf
<ethana3> Driver    "ati"
<c1|freaky> ok ill restart X
<ethana3> k
<c1|freaky> still the DRI driver
<c1|freaky> :(
<c1|freaky> fglrxinfo even has a segmentation fault
<c1|freaky> after execution
<c1|freaky> :\
<ethana3> glxinfo | grep vendor
<ethana3> fglrxinfo?  you're not even using that
<c1|freaky> yea and my touchpad also can't scroll down. copy to clipboard after selecting doesnt work
<c1|freaky> server glx vendor string: SGI
<ethana3> can't scroll down?
<c1|freaky> client glx vendor string: SGI
<c1|freaky> OpenGL vendor string: DRI R300 Project
<ethana3> hmmm...
<c1|freaky> with the scroll section of my touchpad
<ethana3> i think that's a setting
<ethana3> have you turned it on yet?
<ethana3> i don't remember the default setting for it..
<c1|freaky> if i make a touchpad section and add SHMConfig "on"
<c1|freaky> it still doesnt work
<ethana3> does it work as a mouse?
<ethana3> does it work at all?  surely you have a cursor..
<c1|freaky> the synaptics driver doesnt wanna work because it thinks that setting isnt there but it is
<c1|freaky> yes the touchpad works
<ethana3> oh
<ethana3> so did you go to system -> prefs -> mouse
<c1|freaky> yea
<c1|freaky> will dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg not work anymore in hardy?
<ethana3> i see..  i don't know the answer to that one
<ethana3> well this is alpha
<ethana3> so i wouldn't assume so..
<DanaG> take a look at my xorg.conf at www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/xorg.conf
<DanaG> (Note that I haven't updated it in a while.)
<DanaG> Oh, and evdev is broken.
<DanaG> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=5&url=https%3A%2F%2Flaunchpad.net%2Fbugs%2F183119&ei=Sx6qR9abO4O0gATA3pyIDQ&usg=AFQjCNGIJE8Q-TJTp2BsA2uvdakNQD-cmQ&sig2=S1DRXsr0C-wplCrhPYEnlg
<DanaG> argh
<DanaG> stupid googlified links.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-evdev/+bug/183119
<c1|freaky> maybe ill downgrade back to gutsy
<ethana3> if you want something that works?
<ethana3> yes
<DanaG> My touchpad works fine, though.
<ethana3> most of my stuff works fine too, but remember that alphas aren't supposed to work
<ethana3> that's not their main purpose
<DanaG> Time to sleep my laptop.  Will be back later.
<bardyr> how can i see what package /usr/lib/libblktap.so.3.0.0 belongs too ?
<linuxprobie> Afternoon peeps, having trouble establishing a Raid in ubuntu. I set the raid in Bios, but tubuntu still views it as two hard drives.
<mndo> linuxprobie: the raid that most motherboards have is not a true raid, half the work is done by the drivers..
<linuxprobie> Okii, so how do I get feisty to make the raid for me?
<c1|freaky> can someone help me with this:
<c1|freaky> Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<c1|freaky>         Undefined Device "(null)" referenced by Screen "Default Screen".
<c1|freaky> how do i reference to a device for a screen in xorg.conf?
<Reaby> linuxprobie: try http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Software-RAID-HOWTO.html
<Reaby> c1|freaky: you got bad xorg.conf file.. make new: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<c1|freaky> that doesnt help
<c1|freaky> :(
<Reaby> damn
<hwilde> anybody ever hear of false power button pressed messages?
<hwilde> I don't even know what to search for its so random
<ethana2> bad acpi driver?
<ethana2> is it a laptop?
<crimsun> hwilde: utterly false or simply duplicated?
<ethana2> is it a VM?
<hwilde> umm utterly fasle as far as I can tell
<hwilde> as in nobody is pressing the power button, and that relay is not even being fired on the mb
<hwilde> it is an embedded motherboard
<hwilde> Is there anything else that could initiate /etc/acpi/powerbtn.sh ?
<blue|palm> hi there, i have just installed a few kde 4 applications onto my hardy 4 desktop, but all fonts are horrible (very aliased) how do i correct this?
<Jordan_U> When I try to modprobe fglrx I get the error: "FATAL: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.24-5-generic/volatile/fglrx.ko': No such file or directory" and there is no fglrx.ko listed in 'dpkg -L xorg-driver-fglrx'
<crimsun> um
<crimsun> that would be in l-r-m
<crimsun> i.e., linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<Jordan_U> Ahh, thank you
<Jordan_U> crimsun, It's not there either
<kawasaki> hey all, i installed kubuntu hardy and i have kde3.5.8. i want to edit my hardy sources.list to include the kde4 PPA... is this the right? deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu hardy main
<crimsun> Jordan_U: because you're looking for the wrong filename
<Jordan_U> crimsun, Modprobe is complaining about "fglrx.ko", is that not the correct file name?
<crimsun> no, it's not.
<Jordan_U> Do you know how to get the module to work?
<crimsun> Jordan_U: does jockey not work?
<Jordan_U> crimsun, No, it is crashing at login
<Jordan_U> ( know bug )
<Jordan_U> I will try updating jocky...
<crimsun> you mean the driver crashes or jocky crashes?  The latter would seem a bit odd.
<Jordan_U> crimsun, Jocky, and now that I have updated jocky it no longer crahes but fglrx is not shown as an option to install / enable
<DanaG> oH YEAH, this morning I looked at IDT's page with specs about the STAC9250, and they have some interesting things about stuff such as the "EAPD" feature, channel phase offset, and zipper noise.
<crimsun> right, those are all known
<Jordan_U> crimsun, Any idea how to fix this issue?
<crimsun> DanaG: also, are you using acpi_osi=Linux in lilo/grub?
<crimsun> Jordan_U: no, I don't use fglrx, sorry.
<Jordan_U> Thanks anyway
<crimsun> DanaG: (or acpi_osi=!Linux)
<DanaG> Nope; in fact, my DSDT doesn't have the string 'Linux' anywhere, I believe.
<crimsun> beautiful.  Friggin Gateways.
<DanaG> I can post my disassembled DSDT on my web space.
<crimsun> don't need it yet.
<DanaG> I wonder what brand laptop I'll get next time around.
<crimsun> HPs are mostly decent, as are Thinkpads/Lenovos, etc.
<DanaG> Summer is when I'd be getting one, so perhaps I should decide only then.
<crimsun> I would avoid Toshibas and ASUSes.
<DanaG> What's bad about Asus?
<DanaG> Oh, and Toshiba has been on my 'bad' list for ages due to their keyboards.
<crimsun> personal negative experiences, YMMV.
<DanaG> Aah.
<DanaG> The biggest thing I want is a 14 or 15" laptop that won't be any weaker (i.e. screen resolution, CPU, and GPU) than my current Yonah 1.83 + GeForce Go 7600 128MB + 1440x900 display.
<crimsun> macbook air?   /me ducks
<c1|freaky> the next laptop i buy will be a really small one for coding stuff. just a nice little handy thing :D
<DanaG> If I were to do really-light, I like HP's offerings.
<DanaG> Oh, and their business models expose Microsoft's and Intel's rules about stickers and branding.  And they offer FreeDOS -- and make it cheaper if you choose it.
<ethana2> Dell is awesome
<ethana2> it should only get better from here
 * DanaG wants Gigabit Ethernet.
<DanaG> I wish somebody would make a laptop that can use Realtek's Multi-Streaming.
<hmuller> crimsun:  What are the chances that alsa-driver >= 1.0.16rc2 will make it into Hardy final?
<crimsun> hmuller: 100%, seeing how it's already in hardy right now and has been as of yesterday.
<hmuller> crimsun:  is that linux-backports-modules?
<crimsun> hmuller: no, alsa-driver is the name of the source package.  The relevant binary package is alsa-source.
<crimsun> hmuller: i.e., you would use module-assistant with alsa-source to generate a deb
<crimsun> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.16rc2.
<crimsun> Compiled on Feb  6 2008 for kernel 2.6.24-7-generic (SMP).
<crimsun> the "1.0.16rc2" tag is misleading; it's actually much closer to 1.0.16 final given the number of hg changesets I backported
<crimsun> there are a few forwardports, too
<hmuller> crimsun: I see it, thanks!
<crimsun> hmuller: I'll likely upload 1.0.16-0ubuntu1 on Saturday or Sunday
<crimsun> (and again, it won't be 1.0.16 final as it exists; there will be numerous backports and forwardports)
<DanaG> Forwardports?
<DanaG> That's a new term to me.
<crimsun> patches carried forward from older releases to our current 1.0.16~rc2-0ubuntu1 source package.
<crimsun> they've all been sent/tagged upstream
<hmuller> crimsun:  right on.  This solves two bugs for the Dell Inspiron 1420 with the Intel HD Audio controller
<crimsun> hmuller: yep.
<hmuller> crimsun:  Just regurgitating to ensure I understand, it's better to create the deb for future upgrading and removal versus compiling from sources?
<crimsun> hmuller: absolutely.
<crimsun> well, if "compiling from sources" == "tar xf alsa-driver-1.0.16.tar.bz2 && cd alsa-driver-1.0.16 && ./configure && make && sudo make install"
<hmuller> crimsun: exactly
<hmuller> crimsun: it's easier in the short term, but not sustainable in the long term
<crimsun> well, arguably it's not even easier in the short term.
<crimsun> sudo apt-get install alsa-source && sudo m-a clean,a-i alsa-source && sudo /sbin/alsa force-reload
#ubuntu+1 2008-02-07
<mcr>  hmm. I'm trying to debug an install of hardy heron alpha on my spare laptop. ... it seems to have missed the xorg kbd and mouse input modules.
<mcr> can someone with it running do an dpkg -S /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/lib* ?
<mcr> er, s/lib*/*.so/
<crimsun> crimsun@Box:~$ dpkg -S /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input
<crimsun> xserver-xorg-input-vmmouse, xserver-xorg-input-wacom, xserver-xorg-input-evdev, xserver-xorg-input-synaptics, xserver-xorg-input-elographics, xserver-xorg-input-mouse, xserver-xorg-input-kbd: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input
<lufis> Is the displayconfig applet totally useless with the new xorg?
<mcr> that solves the problem.... that doesn't seem to be a dependancy of ubuntu-desktop.
<mcr> I had installed LTS 6.06, and upgraded.
<mcr> I thought it was a good experiment, and I didn't have a cd burner handy to burn a hardy cd.
<crimsun> hmph.
<crimsun> I wonder if you had xorg installed.
<mcr> it wasn't a clean apt-get dist-upgrade.
<mcr> for a number of days, there was a udev vs dmsetup vs lvm2 conflict, which was unresolveable, I was about to report it tonight, but it worked.
<crimsun> hmph, probably not.  I wonder, actually, if you had xserver-xorg installed.
<crimsun> in Dapper, xserver-xorg depends on xserver-xorg-input-all
<mcr> to resolve some other things, I had to apt-get remove some things, and try again, and then I kept installing ubuntu-desktop to get everything back.
<crimsun> in turn, xserver-xorg-input-all would pull in those packagezs
<mcr> I did have xserver-xorg installed, and X did in fact start.
<crimsun> s#z##
<mcr> but, X 1.4.0 can run without any input devices available when it starts... they are hot-pluggable :-)
<crimsun> right, I'm not so much concerned about that as I would be with upgrade-manager -d
<hmuller> crimsun: I spent a half a year or so in linuxfromscratch land, that was simple.  I can see I need to spend more time learning the distribution specific tools.
<mcr> crimsun, is it likely that hardy heron doesn't have an ubuntu-restricted-extras package yet?
<crimsun> mcr: no, it's unlikely that it doesn't:
<crimsun>  Version table:
<crimsun>      12 0
<crimsun>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy/multiverse Packages
<crimsun> uh oh, we have a regression in 1.0.16 final.
<mcr> crimsum, I couldn't parse those inversions (too many not..)
<crimsun> mcr: it's an 'n', not an 'm'.  And:  hardy definitely has that binary package.
<mcr> you are saying that hardy heron ought to have such a package, but the "uh oh" means that there might in fact be a regression.
<crimsun> mcr: and no, the "1.0.16" string refers to alsa-driver final.
<mcr> hmm. now it's there. I wonder if my mirror is behind :-)
<DanaG> http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/dmesg.audigyinsert.txt
<DanaG> Everything on that device works, though -- at least, everything I've tried.
<h3sp4wn> crimsun: In case it interests you - that new alsa-driver messes up my usb soundcard (Tapco Link USB) How much work or even for me just to hack it in would it be. Something to do with the sample rates not being detected or available. (I deally I don't want to have loads of custom packages - too much other stuff to mess with.)
<antdedyet> anyone noticing screen blackouts with X in hardy alpha 4?
 * DanaG wonders how CPU-intensive the "CM106(+)" audio chip is.
 * antdedyet wonders when ubuntu's pulseaudio package is going support JACK again
<DanaG>  Fatal: glXCreateContext failed
<slackern> mmm hardy feels so snappy :)
<xopher> mm, I should seriously do a clean install
<xopher> my installation (based on hoary) is starting to get really slow -- I think
<xopher> is hardy broken atm?
<antdedyet> xopher: yep, if you use JACK it is.
<DanaG> mmm, hardy feels so stucky to me.  i.e. Xorg starts thinking a key is stuck down.
<antdedyet> DanaG: I have a similar problem on my notebook
<Vuen> hey guys
<antdedyet> [ 4984.708251] atkbd.c: Unknown key released (raw set 2, code 0xd5 on isa0060/serio0).
<antdedyet> I get a couple of those a second in dmesg.
<antdedyet> Started with Alpha 4
<DanaG> I don't get that in dmesg.
<DanaG> And a ctrl-alt-backspace fixes it.
<antdedyet> I haven't felt the need to restart X.
<Vuen> i just upgraded a kubuntu 7.10 box to 8.04, and it can't seem to login. it freezes while "initializing system services", then reboots X. anyone know what might be wrong, or what log files i could look at?
<anthony> DanaG: I had that one day - went away after I clicked a few things though
<Vuen> i installed kde4, and i can log into kde4 just fine, but i can't seem to log in to kde3.
<Vuen> anyone know where kde's log files are stored? xorg.0.log and kdm.log have nothing of interest
<antdedyet> Vuen: I'm not sure, but you might check ~/.xsession-errors for output
<Vuen> ah perfect, thanks
<antdedyet> Vuen: np
<Vuen> hmm, says "can't contact kdeinit". that's bad.
<Vuen> i'm thinking i should just purge a package and reinstall... but which one?
<antdedyet> Vuen: I think it'd be the 'kde' pkg?
<antdedyet> Vuen: it will likely complain about dependencies needing the pkg and won't allow you without a force.
<antdedyet> Vuen: but I run gnome most of the time ...
<Vuen> actually it's telling me the 'kde' package isn't installed.
<Vuen> maybe that's the problem, ha
<antdedyet> Vuen:  you may not be able to run kde3 + 4 simultaneously ... but try. :)
<Vuen> yeah, i think that's the problem
<Vuen> maybe it didn't like the fact that i had both installed... then when i uninstalled kde4 it removed parts of 3
<Vuen> i was bored and felt like testing, so i basically did sed 's/gutsy/hardy/g' /etc/apt/sources.list && apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade && apt-get install kde4
<Vuen> so i was basically asking it to break
<antdedyet> Hehe.
<h3sp4wn> I tried it a few weeks ago and it was unusable for me
<Vuen> it downloaded about 1.7gb of stuff
<Vuen> and surprisingly it worked perfectly fine, kde4 that is
<Vuen> i found it pretty empty in terms of features though
<Vuen> switching back to kde3 is what's giving me problems
<Vuen> alright, installed kde and still no help, gonna try a reboot
<h3sp4wn> I guess I was messing around with the xrandr 1.2 stuff and that was totally screwed
<Vuen> wish me luck
<h3sp4wn> I think there should be a version provded that just conflicts
<Vuen> blarg, doesn't work. .xsession-errors says "Communication error with launcher. Exiting!"
<h3sp4wn> You didn't do a huge upgrade whilst still in X by chance ? (That akways seems to cauce issues for people)
<h3sp4wn> Well actually not always never for me at least
<Vuen> yep, i definitely did :)
<antdedyet> I do my upgrades in X :)
<antdedyet> at least one the notebook
<Vuen> well, she's definitely busted. ah well, 1am; sleep now, fix later.
<Vuen> night all
<antdedyet> night Vu
<h3sp4wn> I wish I could get some sleep but I have trashed one of my ribs which means if I lie in a bed it takes me 4 hours to get out
<h3sp4wn> and I have to see someone in 2.5h
<antdedyet> h3sp4wn: ouch, ribbage errors suck.
<antdedyet> Anyone have reference to a proper way to handle gnome launcher's such as synaptic's touchpad program?
<DanaG> OOh, 60 FPS compiz-fusion while running folding@home!  Take that, 2.6.24 -- 2.6.22 scheduler is better (for me).
<DanaG> And no more lag on unminimize.
<DanaG> I think CFS sucks.  It's not "Fair" at all.
<DanaG> http://71.9.52.25:8888/
<DanaG> oops
<DanaG> don't bother, wrong channel.
<ethana3> i bothered ;)
<ethana3> ..very nice
<RAOF> DanaG: And people were complaining that we didn't backport the "just better" CFS sheduler to Gutsy's kernel before release :P
<ethana3> why the heck would i need a new scheduler?
<ethana3> was it broken?
<ethana3> Did the solaris folks invade kernel trap?
<ethana3> ^_^
<ethana3> ...i really have no clue what kind of scheduler solaris uses, but i'd bet on them calling it 'just better'
<TheInfinity> hmm
<TheInfinity> anyone qho tried kde4 on hardy am? i have a dependency problem since alpha3 ...
<ethana3> updates...  dash?
<ethana3> is that a typo or are we getting a new shell?
<ethana3> iiiinteresting description
<ethana3> ooh, new ghostscript.  perhaps the Brother DCP-7020 will be supported properly now..
<ethana3> new intel drivers, how exciting..
<ethana3> i think running an alpha operating system is well suited to the way i think
<RAOF> ethana3: dash has been the default /bin/sh for *ages*.
<ethana3> fascinating
<ethana3> i thought that was bash
<ethana3> i don't know, i just paste commands into the gnome terminal thingie ^_^
<DanaG> Ooh, "     o Added infrastructure for automatic printer driver download from       the OpenPrinting web site."
 * antdedyet fails to get excited without the addition of JACK support to PA
<ethana3> it's all on it's way
<ethana3> the question is time
 * DanaG wants emu10k1 surround, and at whatever resolution my audio SOURCE is at.
<DanaG> I want my 24-bit 96KHz 6-channel DVD-A rip to play at that res and bitrate.
<DanaG> Right now, my emu10k1 doesn't even do pulseaudio surround.
<ethana3> i remember installing PA on hardy
<antdedyet> yeah ... but JACK worked before PA!
<ethana3> turns out, one of its main awesome uses.. is as a PA
<ethana3> Jack could stream over wifi networks with no advanced configuration?
<antdedyet> ethana3: feh, if you can't master your own music while JACK is non-supported, you don't have anything to stream over that wifi network.
<antdedyet> I guess some day I will get around to figuring out why JACK isn't in main yet.
<antdedyet> or pushing PA support upstream in apps.
<antdedyet> which is kind of pointless if you use the philosophy: "if it ain't broken, don't break it."
<antdedyet> or better known as: "if it isn't broken, don't fix it." :)
<RAOF> antdedyet: For most purposes, upstream having ALSA support is sufficient.
<antdedyet> RAOF: for an example with substantial user base that doesn't work without JACK: Ardour1 + 2
<antdedyet> Or Hydrogen
<RAOF> Yeah.  Professional-type music apps tend to like jack.  You should still be able to use them - try "pasuspender <app_to_run>"
<antdedyet> plus I don't get the granularity of Jamin.
<antdedyet> (when mastering a track)
<antdedyet> RAOF: I will try pasuspender.
<antdedyet> RAOF: that would be ok if the latency were acceptable.
<antdedyet> RAOF: it produces major skippage during playback alone
<RAOF> antdedyet: Yeah.  For *most* app purposes.
<RAOF> I am aware that authoring/dj/etc is better served by jack, or native pulse support.
<antdedyet> tons of buzz over the top of playback with ardour2.
<antdedyet> RAOF: that is my point! jack was working great, hehe
<antdedyet> last thing I wanted to see is another RPM or NetworkManager, hehe
<RAOF> You can always turn off pulse - System->Preferences->Sound, disable sound server.
<antdedyet> RAOF: Circa Alpha 2 that left me without sound entirely.
<antdedyet> RAOF: will systematically go through the options over the next week or so an see what has changed
<antdedyet> s/an/and/
<RAOF> antdedyet: You may want to "asoundconf unset-pulseaudio" to change the default ALSA device to something that isn't pulse.
<Le-Chuck_IT2> hi there. What is the program to regenerate /etc/X11/xorg.conf as the default ubuntu one?
<Le-Chuck_IT2> it's not dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg because that asks questions. I want to be sure to have the file that ubuntu would install to me
<Le-Chuck_IT2> I ask this because, to add info to a bug report, I messed up mine using the automatic tools that didn't work
<Le-Chuck_IT2> and I can no longer scale resolution down on my laptop
<Le-Chuck_IT2> nobody knows?
<Le-Chuck_IT2> if I run dpkg-reconfigure, it won't configure the wacon stylus
<Le-Chuck_IT2> so it's not the one shipped with ubuntu
<Le-Chuck_IT2> Ok so I will be more careful next time
<hubuntu> Wil network manager 0.7 be included in hardy?
<df7> hubuntu: probably no
<hubuntu> see...
<df7> pathetic not having VPN out of "box"
<hubuntu> I know...
<hubuntu> I don'æt understand that really
<hubuntu> is just like the bluetooth think... no obex installed, but the applet still gives you the option to browse bluetooth devices (and of course it dopensæt work)...
<hubuntu> * bluetooth thing...
<df7> fedora have gui for setup cisco vpn or openvpn, but not pptp, i don't know if it will work with my ISP that way
<df7> i maybe just switch to fedora... it have more features
<hubuntu> I read about 0.7 supporting pptp out-of -the.box
<hubuntu> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/improve-pptp-vpn-support
<df7> well pptp package is on cd
<df7> but its involve manually editing config files
<hubuntu> but it works in fedora8 doesn't it?
<df7> or maybe with pptp config... i have not tried
<df7> same with pppoe
<df7> but pppoe you can setup with pppoeconf
<hubuntu> ppoe is built in hardy now by default
<hubuntu> i was thinking under net man 0.7
<df7> you mean gui setup for pppoe? where?
<qzio> any known problems with sun-java6-bin package?
<avatar_> java is broken for me
<df7> yeah i see it in network-manager... have not tried... and it is not showing my manualy configured pppoe
<df7> and gprs here too ... nice... i should test it
<df7> can i have more than 1 ppp connections in network-manager? for pppoe and gprs
<hubuntu> I think you can.. let me check
<hubuntu> are you thinking hardy or gutsy?
<hubuntu> well it seems bluetooth got even better with gvfs :) - gnome-obex-send is dead, long live bluetooth-sendto. @ http://hadess.net gives me peace of mind
<awalton__> hubuntu, there's an experimental obexftp backend in gnome's zilla.
<awalton__> *gvfs obexftp backend
<hubuntu> gnome-user-share seems to have it built in
<hubuntu> or not... I will take a peek at that
<qzio> avatar_: yeah the sun-java6-bin-fsckup has crippled apt for me..
<qzio> can't do shit :(
<avatar_> qzio: hmm, thats not my problem
<qzio> cant install/remove/purge/ anything apt-get install -f doesnt help
<avatar_> java is installed
<avatar_> only a few java apps don't work anymore
<avatar_> most important, sun elom remote console is broken :(
<picard_pwns_kirk> GNOME crashes every time I log in
<picard_pwns_kirk> I already removed all of the things that I know that changed
<picard_pwns_kirk> oh, my bad
<gino--> i have downloaded and installed hardy, i got passed by bootup and successfully entered hardy by editing (hd0,1)
<gino--> how do i fix hardy permanently, to always successfully boot everytime
<Pici> Modify your /boot/grub/menu.lst to point to the correct drive
<gino--> pici: what will i modify, sorry im just a newb
<kn4rF> hello, is there anywhere a 8.04 changelog?
<kn4rF> found
<hwilde> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<gino--> having grub errors on ubuntu hardy, i edited the file exactly as what the ubuntu website said, but i still cant go to the ubuntu splash screen without modifying (hd0,0) to (hd0,1)
<gino--> ayone?
<zzats> Has anyone else faced synaptics touchpad configuration problems after the recent xorg upgrade?
<zzats> I'm having them, and I'm not sure if it's my configurations or xorg itself
<tgelter> hey all, is it currently possible to use the nvidia driver with hardy?
<tgelter> I encounter errors when I try to install nvidia-glx-new. I also am unable to load the nvidia kernel module after a successful install of the driver straight from nvidia
<Assid> heya
<joerlend_> does anyone here run hardy in vmware workstation? I've had some problems with it. It seems to run extremely slow.
<Assid> im trying to  install alpha4
<Assid> the partitioner keeps hanging up on me
<Assid> the partition manager hangs if i set it to dont_use
<Assid> crap
<Assid> can someone report this for me please
<hydrogen> !launchpad | Assid
<ubotu> Assid: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<Assid> hydrogen: yeah im aware of it.. but am trying to install this
<hydrogen> and if it's not working, you should file a bug
<Assid> last time i tried to make a report.. i think i went to some other project
<Assid> yeah i normally report apport bugs tho
<hydrogen> then I'd suggest reporting it to the right project
<hydrogen> and if you are not capable of that, I would suggest that you use gutsy
<Assid> nah.. gutsy is worse than hardy at times
<hydrogen> how would you know that? you can't even install it
<Assid> err. i have.. im using hardy on my laptop.. i just dont open new bugs without apport anymore.. last time i marked in ubuntu as [hardy] in the subject.. i dont think it was looked into
<Assid> oh damn.. i think i marked in the main ubuntu tree thats why
<Assid> oh well
<Assid> bah was targetted for the alpha cds apparently.. but never done
<Assid> gotta love the ubuntu -desktop live cd install
<Assid> does everything in the background.. and you can just chill
<Assid> hydrogen: any better irc clients out there besides kvirc ? and any better messenger clients than kopete/pidgin
<Assid> pidgin would be nice if it allows you some kind of customizations like disabling/show grouping
<Assid> must say tho.. ubuntu looks better on an lcd than it does on crt
<Assid> err.. 2nd time i installed alpha4 on this machine.. and 2nd time its stuck at scanning the apt mirror
<joerlend_> are you connected to a network that isn't linked to the internet?
<Assid> err.. im online as we speak
<Assid> same machine
<Assid> it just sits there
<joerlend_> check to make sure your repositories are available.
<Assid> hrmm crap.. i m on my slow connection atm
<Assid> think thats why
<Assid> umm.. if i swich routes.. will apt continue from where it is
<Assid> yeah.. thats why.. now i guess i gotta wait it out
<Assid> is there a way to subscribe to a bug.. but not get emails everytime its updated?
<Assid> i  sit and report soo much (mainly cause i dont have much work pending with me atm) that i get over 100 emails a day or so
<Assid> err brb
<Assid> found one more bug
<Assid> it catches the clock of the computer as UTC.. for some weird reason
<Assid> clock preferences is messedup i put location bombay.. and it says im in karachi timezone
<Assid> will report this bug..let me reboot first
<h3sp4wn> ethana3: dash has been /bin/sh for ages
<h3sp4wn> Damn I was scrolled loads up forget that
<joerlend_> :)
<zzats_> has anyone got xmms-flac working?
<zzats_> or is there a reason the input plugin is not available with the name xmms-flac ?
<h3sp4wn> Why not use gstreamer or xine based they sound alot better anyway
<zzats_> I find the medialib-programs repulsive
<h3sp4wn> There is some cli ones that use those backends anyway
<zzats_> some of us prefer graphical interfaces :)
<h3sp4wn> Anyone using a HP 8710w
<tgelter> if I've run into a problem installing the nvidia driver when updating from gutsy to hardy, what can I do to get to a good state? can I load an install cd with the rescue option?
<tgelter> or is there a better way?
<tgelter> neither the binary from nvidia works, nor the nvidia-glx-new package
<tgelter> (this is on a laptop with an nvidia quadro)
<h3sp4wn> (HP 8710w ? I hope not just bought one a few days ago)
<tgelter> naw, it's a t61
<rzr> hi any hardy users around w/ radeon video hardware ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/atitvout/+bug/189393
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 189393 in atitvout "TV not detected with Radeon IGP 320M" [Undecided,New]
<hit> rzr, yes
<hit> +1
<dr-raku> kubuntu requests my password for mounting a local partition and, being the only user of this computer, i want to modify this behaviour - making the partition auto-mountable without a password request from kubuntu; can anybody, please, help?
<dr-raku> are both kcontrol and systemsettings broken for the "disks & filesystems" applet/module?
<dr-raku> can anybody, please, help?
<rzr> hit: can you test atitvout ?
<hit> nope
<arcticpenguin380> is the package importing done from sid
<h3sp4wn> main would have
<webwolf_27> dr-raku, are you mounting with sudo?
<dr-raku> webwolf_27: nope; i configured the mounting from gui/kde; i haven't do it in cli, nor modified fstab :|
<webwolf_27> dr-raku, then your using gksu (or kde equiv). You'll probably have to modify the sudo configuration file
<dr-raku> webwolf_27: modify it not to ask for password at all (for my user)? this ca be dangerous, isn't it?
<dr-raku> webwolf_27: btw, it's kdesu :)
<webwolf_27> dr-raku, no modify the /etc/sudoers file so it doesn't ask for your password to do admin tasks. I'd still call it dangerous though
<dr-raku> webwolf_27: well, that's what i [at least tryied to] said
<webwolf_27> dr-raku, sorry I don't get to speak english often
<dr-raku> it is a dangerous "thing" to let ME [ :)) ] -> my user to do everything like it's the root
<dr-raku> webwolf_27: neither me
<webwolf_27> dr-raku, yes it's be like activating the root account and using it exclusivly
<webwolf_27> dr-raku, you could also just add the partition to fstab and use the user option
<dr-raku> webwolf_27: so it must be a way to set the new "policy" thingie in hardy
<dr-raku> webwolf_27: yes, that's a final "solution" to this; but i hope to understand where hardy keeps its "policy" settings.. just in case
<webwolf_27> dr-raku, you don't meen selnux policies do you? They have nothing to do with it
<dr-raku> webwolf_27: nope
<dr-raku> webwolf_27: from what i saw until now.. hardy has it's own brand-new "policy" thing
<webwolf_27> dr-raku, /etc/PolicyKit
<webwolf_27> dr-raku, don't ask me what needs to be done to the PolicyKit.conf though
<dr-raku> webwolf_27: thanks; i'll look deeper into that; (at first sight it's almost nothing - just a very little conf file: 410 bytes.. with nothing interesting in it)
<webwolf_27> dr-raku, I'm slow to new things. So I hadn't even considered it
<dr-raku> webwolf_27: thanks anyway; [or even for trying to help] :)
<mrtimdog> Hi. Is the output from the rc scripts logged anywhere?
<h3sp4wn> The thing is for such things to be used efficiently takes 8 times the sys admins]
<h3sp4wn> If you don't really need it then its so time consuming
<webwolf_27> dr-raku, man PolicyKit.conf should help further
<dr-raku> webwolf_27: :) thanks again; i'll `man`
<webwolf_27> dr-raku, np
<JDahl> are there any plans to include gcc-4.3 with Hardy?
<dr-raku> JDahl: from what i heard.. debian will; so, maybe; let's hope so :)
<JDahl> dr-raku, I also found some Debian posts,  but nothing about ubuntu
<dr-raku> JDahl: ubuntu is importing packages from debian [if i'm not mistaking]; so.. i belive they'll import that thing too [gcc 4.3]; i also want gcc 4.3 (i have 2 core2 systems)
<JDahl> dr-raku, OpenMP for multiprocessor is also my motivation for wanting gcc4.3
<h3sp4wn> I don't think they would want a new potentially buggy compiler for an LTS
<h3sp4wn> Why can you not just use intels compiler
<dr-raku> h3sp4wn: well.. "they" allready put the newest kernel in the new LTS :D
<dr-raku> (and so on)
<dr-raku> (do i have to mention gnome 2.21.x :) )
<h3sp4wn> No but putting stuff in like that later in the cycle
<JDahl> h3sp4wn, I actually hadn't given that much thought...  I should download their trial versions
<dr-raku> h3sp4wn: and another thing: the fact that debian will use gcc 4.3 may count! if debian guys will manage to compile their packages with 4.3.. maybe ubuntu will make it too :)
<webwolf_27> I don't have and smp machines so I wouldn't notice much differance :-(
<webwolf_27> so time for me to go put the kids to bed. Night folks
<dr-raku> i'm waiting for 4.3 to hit ~ in portage! when gcc 4.3 will be in ~arch (for the most used platforms: i386, amd64, ..).. it means it is stable enough :D
<h3sp4wn> Probably be redhat who does alot of the work as usual
<dr-raku> yeah; :) almighty redhat :))
<Assid> heya
<dr-raku> i have a [little] question:
<Assid> little?
<Assid> how little is little?
<dr-raku> wil ubuntu *ever* include things like omnibook in the default install (or at least in the repos)? it happens that i (and others) have a toshiba laptop who's bluetooth stays off if that module isn't loaded (just to turn bt on)
<dr-raku> and is not a good thing to tell everybody to just get that from svn and compile for themselves
<Assid> well.. you could disable it from the init i think
<Assid> and then start the service when you need to
<bob__> Hi,
<dr-raku> Assid: i had to get omnibook from svn and put it "manually" because there is no "omnibook" in the ubuntu's repos (and that module is not in the vanilla kernel neither)
<bob__> when is he beta of Hardy expected?
<Assid> ??schedule
<dr-raku> and as far as i can see ubuntu's users aren't all very tech persons
<Assid> hrmm.. whats the trigger for the bot
<Assid> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Assid> there you go
<Assid> ewrr
<Assid> !hardyschedule
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hardyschedule - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Assid> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<dr-raku> so it will be a good thing to build a package from "omnibook" for everybody (to try)
<Assid> dr-raku: dunno mae
<dr-raku> (if they have problems turning on wlan cards, bluetooth or the special buttons on their laptops aren't working)
<dr-raku> btw, i haven't verified.. but maybe sombody here already saw that reported.. i have 2 laptops: one with ubuntu hardy and one with kubuntu hardy, both are last alpha; the battery in notification area (for the laptops) shows 2 batteries for the laptop with kubuntu and 3 batteries on the one with ubuntu (gnome); well.. i only have a battery for each of them :) is this a [allready reported] bug?
<dr-raku> ..and only one of them [batteries] is correctly showing the actual status
<DanaG> It is already reported.
<dr-raku> DanaG: thanks :)
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/177570
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 177570 in hal "[hardy] two batteries display when left clicking on g-p-m" [Medium,Confirmed]
<dr-raku> DanaG: the hilarious thing is that the laptop with ubuntu (an HP) shows THREE of them :))
<dr-raku> i dunno.. maybe two is a mistake, but three.. three is something to be sure of - "it's working" :))
<Pici> Three is a magic number.
<rubeez> hi all..is there an awn-applet package for Hardy
<dr-raku> one thing [i think] i noticed during the last update (for the repos - in adept) was.. it donloaded a 2.6.24-7 kernel and a 1.0.16RC[maybe `pre`] alsa, but uname and /proc/asound/verion are showing me the same values: 2.6.24-5 (for the kernel) and 1.0.15 for alsa; wel.. my intel hda have only PCM volume slider (no master volume) and mute doesn't really mute the sound :| what about the version showed during the update? why aren't the kernel and alsa
<dr-raku> updated?
<dr-raku> i forgot to mention: i restarted after the update
<dr-raku> so.. nobody has any ideea on what was showing the update (but it didn't actually updated)?
<DanaG> Oh, I noticed that too; to get the new alsa, I had to build it from the alsa-source package.
<dr-raku> DanaG: i avoid compiling things to let the package manager do its job; that's why i have chosen a binary distro this time
<DanaG> When you compile (easiest with module-assistant), the modules will be packaged.
<dr-raku> and.. the only thing i did compiled is "omnibook" module (to get bluetooth on and use my bluetooth mouse)
<arcticpenguin380> how do i enable the nvidia driver
<dr-raku> install nvidia-glx; it depends on your chip, arcticpenguin380
<dr-raku> you may need nvidia-glx-new..
<arcticpenguin380> i did install it
<arcticpenguin380> glx-new
<dr-raku> then sudo nvidia-xconfig
<arcticpenguin380> ok
<dr-raku> DanaG: you said something about packaging what i compiled? i want to do this with that "omnibook" module; where can i get the info on how to do that?
<dr-raku> (i'm kinda new to debian/ubuntu)
<Pici> !newpackage
<ubotu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<dr-raku> Pici: thanks :)
<DanaG> I don't think module-assistant (which is what I used) uses the svn version.
<dr-raku> i'll dig for it; DanaG, have you installed that "omnibook" module too?
<DanaG> I don't have a use for it on my laptop.
<DanaG> Oh, and module-assistant is a package.
<dr-raku> DanaG: you're lucky then
<Assid> hrmm is there a vnc server or something for gnome
<Assid> like how kde allows you to manage invitations
<Pici> vino
<Pici> Or just use the built-in Remote Desktop
<Assid> there is one?
<Assid> err where is it?
<Assid> okay i got it enabled in preferances..now i gotta check it
<Assid> works on vnc right?
<Pici> Yep.
<ubuntu_> hola!
<ubuntu_> holaaa victor
<ubuntu> hola que tal estás Sonia?
<ubuntu_> bien aki aburria
<ubuntu_> x
<ubuntu> Sonia com va anar a les comparses?
<ubuntu_> les comparses noooo el carnavall!!!
<ubuntu> Ginés dile a la Sonia que te deje hacer algo, que ha pillado el chat y ya no lo suelta...
<Pici> !es
 * Pici pokes ubotu 
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<ubuntu_> como se cambia el nick????
<ubuntu_> xDDD
<Assid> some of the fonts i see.. even like what google uses.. looks kinda bad
<Assid> those small ones
<ubuntu> Ginés dile a la Sonia que te deje hacer algo, que ha pillado el chat y ya no lo suelta...
<soni> jajaja
<tumbleweed__> spanish sucks
<Pici> !english | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<soni> k hablassss tumble!!!
<tumbleweed__> >:(
<ubuntu> El Inglés si apesta a pescado con papas fritas
<Pici> This is a support channel, not a chat channel.
<soni> k penita eh
<ubuntu> Sorry Pici
<soni> where are u from tumbleweed?
<PriceChild> !offtopic | soni
<ubotu> soni: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Assid> hrmm
<Assid> i have a usb wifi card
<Assid> i want to start using that instead of my internal
<Assid> how do i get it to show as an alternate net connection source
<soni> byeeeee
<h3sp4wn> well when its plugged in is it in ifconfig -a
<Assid> nah.. but i found a link lemme check if that does
<Assid> that does the installation
<Assid> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/TRENDnet_TEW-424UB_3%2e0R_%28ndiswrapper%29?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDevice%29
<h3sp4wn> What is the other card ?
<Assid> ipw2100 - built in.. but its wifi -b only
<h3sp4wn> wifi takes ages messing with something like openwrt to get reliable or commercial grade aps
<h3sp4wn> If I had known how much effort it would have been to get mine working I wouldn't have bothered
<Assid> hehe
<h3sp4wn> The linux drivers aren't exactly great for ap's either
<Assid> no?
<h3sp4wn> It doesn't have all the features of the commercial hal to start with
 * DanaG uses dd-wrt on his router.
<DanaG> It works wonderfully.
<Assid> errr
<Assid> ndiswrapper is not installed?!?!?
<h3sp4wn> for what definition of wonderfully ? (I know neither Openwrt or dd-wrt have a reliable wds with wpa2
<h3sp4wn> on broadcom
<WorldBFree> ok i found instructions to install ubuntu 7.10 from an image on an hd, will these work with hardy?
<h3sp4wn> I with a little fiddling made a usb stick that can boot hardy alpha4
<h3sp4wn> How was you intending to do it using the full cd on the partition or just loading the  netboot
<lz7> i'm back to hardy, fedora 8 have some strange networking issues
<tgelter> welcome back
<lz7> )
<tgelter> so if I am trying to install a package that's failing out cause it's trying to use update-modules, how can I get it installed?
<tgelter> I assume I can use the source package, but I've never done that before, and I'd likely be needing to edit the source as well
<tgelter> which I can probably do, if needs be, but I just want to know what the common strategy is before I start banging my head against the wall
<tgelter> :)
<tgelter> oh, and the package I want to install is nvidia-kernel-common
<bardyr> why?
<tgelter> to be able to install nvidia-glx-new
<dr-raku> tgelter: i use nvidia-glx-new; adept just installed it; no problems at all with nv-glx
<neo22> Will I encounter any problems with my prexisting compiz installation after my upgrade to hardy?
<tgelter> neo22: depends on whether or not things work like they *ought* to
<tgelter> =)
<dr-raku> neo22: read the topic
<tgelter> dr-raku: I found out the problem I'm running into:
<tgelter> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sysvinit/+bug/56021
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 56021 in sysklogd "requires versioned Depends for update-rc.d with 'multiuser'" [Undecided,Fix released]
<dr-raku> tgelter: i had no problems installing nvidia-glx-new; i think i'm lucky for not "suffering" from that bug
<tgelter> well, that was a good learning opportunity for me, I had to get my hands dirty looking into a source dep and into the pre and post scripts
<tgelter> (which I had never done before)
<tgelter> so I guess I was lucky too
<tgelter> :)
<dr-raku> :)
<tgelter> though I still don't understand why a call is being made to update-modules
<tgelter> that still makes no sense
<phixxor> what are the haps my friends?
<phixxor> specifically, what's new in heron
<mikeymouse> I have been running Hardy for 2 weeks now and found none of the problems the topic is about.. its been running so much better than 7.4
<dr-raku> yeah, it's almost stable
<mikeymouse> the only thing i have missed so far are the nvidia drivers
<dr-raku> am i in an unique, happy sutuation here? nvidia works fine on my hardy
<mikeymouse> sorry I meant they use to have the 3d drivers that you had to place in action from the administration
<dr-raku> well.. i was talking about 3d too
<mikeymouse> oh  thankyou
<dr-raku> i got around 6000 from glxgears
<Pici> glxgears is not a benchmark.
<dr-raku> Pici: you're right
<dr-raku> but.. without glx i only had around 1000-2000 (at a maximum)
<tgelter> ah, so nice to have high resolution and compiz of course
<dr-raku> compiz is kinda tricky to install/config for me [kde] :|
<dr-raku> (and emerald su**s!)
<tgelter> ah, yeah, I tried to install it in kde once...but only ended up using kde for about 15 mins and thought it wan't worth the effort since I knew I was bothered by kde anyhow
<tgelter> it sucks getting used to an interface and being too stubborn to try anything else...=)
<dr-raku> :) let's hope kde 4 will be polished in the near future (as right now it's awfull at best)
<DarkMageZ> kde 4.0 is equal to a vista beta.
<tgelter> awesome! my sound controls on my laptop automagically work under hardy! =)
<tgelter> time to unplug my wire and see how wireless is doing...
<dr-raku> kde 4 is <<< vista beta :)) (even worse than vista)
<tgelter> actually, I guess that's what iwconfig and networkmanager are for...
<segfault2k> hi! a question before update, hardy its broken in anyway? or its "usable"?
<tgelter> segfrault2k: experiences will vary
<zzats_> segfault2k: for me, it's broken.
<dr-raku> segfault2k: read the topic
<segfault2k> zzats_: thanks for the answer
<segfault2k> dr-raku: thanks for nothing :)
<tgelter> segfault2k: it's working great for me
<tgelter> (after a small 1-hr battle w/ the nvidia driver)
<segfault2k> i dont use nvidia :D
<segfault2k> the only thing to have in mind before the update its my broadcom wifi adapter
<dr-raku> segfault2k: my pleasure! hardy is intended for testing and nobody can assure you that will work on your system (or not)
<segfault2k> im using linux since 2001, i KNOW its intended for testing purposes, thats why im asking if its broken in someway
<segfault2k> btw sorry my english
<tgelter> umm...*linux* isn't intended for testing purposes...
<dr-raku> segfault2k: then give it a try and come back to tell us how was your experience with hard
<tgelter> alpha versions of a particular distro certainly are however
<dr-raku> that's the point of alpha releases: to get people [willing to "risc"] to test it
<tgelter> out of curiosity, how many of the people in this chat are directly involved in the ubuntu devel process?
<tgelter> (other than submitting bug reports)
<dr-raku> tgelter: yeah, let's count the rised hands :))
 * tgelter doesn't know what you mean
<dr-raku> i meant you'll get no answear for your question
<tgelter> why is that?
<tgelter> I thought maybe you knew, I realize that not everyone is watching the screen or even around
<dr-raku> how could you possibly count them? the devels should rise their hands for us to count them? :))
<dr-raku> nope, sorry mate :|
<smallfoot-> will 8.04 ship with ext4?
<dr-raku> smallfoot-: hardy has 2.6.24 kernel, AFAIK; so.. there is [improved] support for ext4 there (if i'm not mistaken)
<smallfoot-> ya, but default install?
<achtung> how many alphas are there going to be for hardy?
<smallfoot-> where is the roadmap again?
<achtung> dunno
<hydrogen> !roadmap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about roadmap - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hydrogen> diaf ubotu
<smallfoot-> will 8.04 come with encryption?
<bardyr> smallfoot-, alternativ cd already has encryption
<arcticpenguin380> is ext4 compiled in the kernel?
<smallfoot-> bardyr, yeah but thats alrenative cd, i dont use it
<smallfoot-> arcticpenguin380, dont know
<smallfoot-> and why dont they put the alternative install on the normal cd?
<smallfoot-> so its just 1 cd istnead of 2
<dr-raku> maybe the only thing i will install (/compile) is the kernel; too bad the default kernel isn't compiled with that "config" option in (to read it from /proc/config.gz)
<smallfoot-> where is hardy roadmap?
<dr-raku> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseSchedule
<smallfoot-> thanks
<dr-raku> np
<dr-raku> see you, guys! i gotta go
<arcticpenguin380> shit
<lz7> when i start firefox i can see for some milliseconds artefacts on desktop, white lines, just before firefox window will open
<segfault2k> exists an alternative to knetworkmanager?
<segfault2k> i have problems with it, it stuck at 57% with a wep wlan internet
<RyanPrior> When I use the Driver Setup to install the ATI video driver, X won't start. How can I figure out what the problem is and how to fix it or report it?
<lz7> look into xorg log file
<RyanPrior> Where is that?
<tgelter> does hardy still load extra modules according to /etc/modules?
<RyanPrior> find /var/log | grep xorg doesn't show anything
<lz7> wait
<lz7> /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<segfault2k> nobody knows an alternative to knetworkmanager to manage wifi ?
<RyanPrior> I see a bunch of RADEON stuff
<RyanPrior> But it says "direct rendering disabled", among other things
<RyanPrior> Besides, the Driver Setup program reports that the ATI driver is not installed presently
<lz7> yeah i installed my nvidia driver twice in hardy to it to work
<crdlb> RyanPrior: which driver are you intending to use?
<UnNaturalHigh> segfault2k, Wicd
<RyanPrior> crdlb: whichever one the Driver Setup would install. It doesn't ask me which one.
<mattfletcher> is there a simple test i can perform to check that i am running hardy? i ran update-manager -d but nothing seems to have changed
<RyanPrior> I've tried installing it 3 times; it always keeps X from starting, and I need to reconfigure X before it will start again.
<RyanPrior> mattfletcher: lsb_release -a
<mattfletcher> it's hardy alright! where are all the programmes mentioed in the release notes? the vnc client etc
<RyanPrior> I don't know. I haven't seen such a thing yet.
<mattfletcher> maybe a fresh install might be needed
<RyanPrior> I have been messing with the new firewall utility, but it isn't installed by default. You have to install it manually. So, perhaps the VNC client is the same way.
<RyanPrior> Just because it's "In Hardy" doesn't mean it's installed by default.
<lz7> applications->internet... maybe you have no links and should run them from terminal
<mattfletcher> i'm sure i read that it was installed by default
<RyanPrior> mattfletcher: in Applications -> Internet, do you have Remote Desktop Viewer?
<mattfletcher> or maybe i'm a fool, and the entry "remote desktop viewer" was there all along
<RyanPrior> Yup, that's Vinagre, the new VNC client.
<mattfletcher> that said, remote desktop has a specific meaning in the windows world. should it really be labelled as such?
<RyanPrior> I don't know, having never used remote desktop on Windows myself.
<mattfletcher> firefox is a tool for exploring the internet, but i bet no-one suggested labelling it "internet explorer"
<lz7> i agree apps should be called by names, and not like "instant messaging program" lol
<lz7> mattfletcher: haha pidgin labeled instant messagin program in fedora 8 ))
<RyanPrior> I disagree, personally. I don't like attaching cute little names to everything. It makes it hard for newbies.
<mattfletcher> i'm all for calling them by what they do, but RD has connotations already
<lz7> and evolutions is called "Email" in fedora 8 )))
<lz7> evolution
<arcticpenguin380> fedora sucks
<hydrogen> thats fine
<hydrogen> it allows users to find what they want
<mattfletcher> that's silly too. why hide all its other functionality behind such a short name?
<hydrogen> without having to learn the names of the randomest apps in the world
<RyanPrior> I agree - I'd just as soon dispose of all this per-app branding.
<hydrogen> Evolution can barely do email.. what do you mean "All it's other functionality?"
<RyanPrior> Vinagre? XSane? Totem? Evolution? WTF do any of those names mean?
<mattfletcher> kde used to list both, with an option to switch which was in brackets. dunno if it does nowadays
<RyanPrior> Gnome is terrible in that regard. Waaay too much branding, and it's all for vanity.
<arcticpenguin380> gnome is a disease
<lz7> actually this 7.10 shows both labels like "pidgin internet messenger"
<mattfletcher> kI kPrefer kGnome's kWay kOf kDoing kThings kTBH
<lz7> i think kde is ugly
<lz7> (
<arcticpenguin380> gnome treats its users as idiots
<mattfletcher> maybe i like being an idiot
<hydrogen> hmm
<hydrogen> lets get back on topic :)
<smallfoot-> GNOME is nice and simple
<hydrogen> feel free to take this discussion to #my-e-penis-is-bigger-than-yours
<smallfoot-> KDE is just too much clutter everywhere, too much useless buttons and whistles
<RyanPrior> KDE TreaKs IKs kUsers a LiKtle bitK stranKely k2.
<arcticpenguin380> i dont use gnome because in striving to be simple it has reached the point where it longer does what i need to do
<mattfletcher> anyway, is there somewhere i could record a comment on the menu entry for vinagre? it's not a bug i suppose
<RyanPrior> ebut enot eas ebd es efl
<smallfoot-> GNOME need what i need it todo, KDE on other hand provides so much unnescesary clutter that i dont need
<RyanPrior> mattfletcher: If it's a usability problem, it's a bug. Otherwise you could propose a blueprint.
<lz7> mattfletcher: in main menu applet
<hydrogen> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<arcticpenguin380> !ext4
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mattfletcher> can i do an upgrade that will leave my machine just as it would be had i done a fresh cd install?
<lz7> mmm nothin taste like fresh install
<Dr_willis> upgrades are not idententical toa fresh install.
<arcticpenguin380> gnome treats its users as idiots
<arcticpenguin380> gnome treats its users as idiots
<arcticpenguin380> gnome treats its users as idiots
<lz7> shut up
<Dr_willis> the users will keep their home settings during an upgrade
 * Dr_willis ponders the irony of spamming a irc channel  claiming others are idiots.
<mattfletcher> Dr_willis: i realise that. my question is, is there a way NOT to do that, and to wipe everything, without having to download an iso, and burn a disc
<Dr_willis> mattfletcher,  Thers some 'out there' ways to install.. but ive never done so.
<Dr_willis> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Dr_willis> theres the netbooting installs, debootstrap, and otehr  things ive never needed to try
<Dr_willis> Not sure how well any of these work with  Hardy :)
<mattfletcher> i was hoping for an "update-manager -d -amnesia" option
<mattfletcher> never mind, will have to find a disc
<arcticpenguin380> is alpha1 the same as being up to date on all the updates
<Tuv0k> rephrase
<Dr_willis> if you updated. you shoupd be up to date
<Tuv0k> do people not know about apt?
<lz7> what is it?
<Tuv0k> see the topic
<lz7> )
<Tuv0k> ;)
<Tuv0k> that question gets asked alot here
<Tuv0k> like the hysteria when aplha 4 iso was late
<Tuv0k> they refused the alpha 3 cd
<Tuv0k> which is basically 4 after a one line cmd
<pwnguin> is there anywhere I can go to see reports of ubuntu installs that worked on a given mobo?
<pwnguin> my roommate's PC has given us massive problems, and im curious if it's ever worked =/
<Tuv0k> why not googel the board
<Tuv0k> with ubuntu in the search
<Tuv0k> great place to start
<pwnguin> i have
<Tuv0k> no results?
<pwnguin> plenty of search hits, but no results
<lz7> what kind of problems?
<Tuv0k> and what doe s"massive problems" equate to?
<pwnguin> mostly grub says "read error"
<mattfletcher> yay, bbc iplayer works properly in firefox now!
<Tuv0k> cool
<Tuv0k> pwnguin, does te livecd work?
<pwnguin> yea
<Tuv0k> then chalk it up to user error
<pwnguin> the live CD works, and appears to install, but grub just dies
<pwnguin> no
<pwnguin> i refuse to claim it's user error when theres five threads on different forums complaining
<lz7> what partitions you have and how many hard disks etc?
<Tuv0k> complaing of what?
<lz7> and where you installing it
<lz7> o have issues with grub too
<lz7> i
<pwnguin> there's an ide drive and an sata drive on a core 2 duo gigabyte board
<lz7> thats the problem, 2 drives
<pwnguin> how so?
<pwnguin> we've set it up before
<pwnguin> on his last computer
<pwnguin> grub doesn't even pull up a menu, just read error
<pwnguin> read error 25 if i recall
<Tuv0k> did you install grub to the mbr?
<pwnguin> yea
<lz7> well... you can try to read manuals, for manual installation of grub, or change your hdd config like removing one of the drives...
<pwnguin> we've done all that
<pwnguin> removed the drive, changed some bios settings, etc
<Tuv0k> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=117271&highlight=grub+error+25
<crimsun> h3sp4wn: do you have anything more descriptive/verbose than "messes up my usb soundcard" and "samplerates not being detected or available"?
<Dr_willis> grub is a tool thats well well worth reading/learning all about. :)
<Dr_willis> error 25. Hmm.. Not sure what that oneis.
<crimsun> h3sp4wn: e.g., what would help would be "strace -fF -- aplay /usr/share/sounds/*up.wav" pastebinned.
<pwnguin> anyways, im just curious if there's a DB I can go to to see if there's any positive reports for the mobo in question
<Tuv0k> 25 : Disk read error
<Tuv0k>     This error is returned if there is a disk read error when trying to probe or read data from a particular disk.
<pwnguin> there's a service out there, surely the data lands somewhere
<Dr_willis> that almost sounds like a drive controller issue.
<pwnguin> right
<Dr_willis> or failing hd.
<Tuv0k> http://www.linuxselfhelp.com/gnu/grub/html_chapter/grub_13.html
<pwnguin> not a failing hd; the liveCD can handle it and shows it installed just fine
<pwnguin> but my theory is grub doesn't support it in the stable versions
<Tuv0k> huh>
<Tuv0k> doesn't support it in the stable versions?
<pwnguin> meaning an update to grub in 8.04 but not 7.10 may have fixed the problem
<Dr_willis> Live cd dosent boot using grub i thought.  -  But  this whole thing sounds odd..
<Dr_willis> You could set up the system to boot the ide drive. and put grub on it.
<Tuv0k> very
<pwnguin> it's being installed to the IDE drive
<Tuv0k> what filesystem?
<pwnguin> ext3
<pwnguin> nothing fancy
<Dr_willis> i would be tempted to remove/disavle the sata on the  machine for a test.
<pwnguin> we did remove it
<Tuv0k> did you check the first link to the forums I dropped?
<pwnguin> yes; we saw that months ago
<lz7> not sound odd for me. i know for exaple, grub not obeying boot order of disks in bios, like it should to name disks hd0 ,hd1 etc... instead it uses phisical configuration
<Tuv0k> have you tried another distro as a test?
<pwnguin> yes
<pwnguin> we nabbed fedora 8
<pwnguin> similar if not identical problem
<Tuv0k> wow
<pwnguin> im grabbing the recent fedora9 alpha right now
<pwnguin> DVD =(
<pwnguin> anyways, remember that system test tool?
<lz7> fedora 8 uses different scheme for grub install, i think it uses uuid and it allow to choose mbr or partition install
<pwnguin> "is your sound working" etc
<Tuv0k> yes
<Tuv0k> have not seen that in a while
<pwnguin> i was hoping it might still be active and available on sensible request
<lz7> i was hoping about improvement about grub installation in hardy btw
<pwnguin> lz7: was there a spec for it?
<lz7> what?
<lz7> sorry cant understand
<pwnguin> did you see a blueprint for developers to follow on launchpad about improving grub in hardy
<lz7> no
<pwnguin> then its silly to expect it'll happen magically ;)
<lz7> i have 3 hdds... in fedora 8 i was able to choose 2nd hdd in the list to install os and same 2nd for grub... and i have tried that in ubuntu, and it never worked
<lz7> i tried hd1
<lz7> and i encounter verious grub error with loading os
<lz7> in fedora it just works
<pwnguin> if it gets to the menu at least, i can fix it
<lz7> well i know my explanation is not usefull, sorry, just emotions
#ubuntu+1 2008-02-08
<tgelter> should I have seen a new theme when I updated to hardy?
<Pici> no.
<tgelter> simple enough
<tgelter> that'll come down the pipes at some point though, yes?
<Tuv0k> the website has all the details about that
<Tuv0k> ubutnu artwork, the wiki?
<tgelter> Tuv0k: "the website"?
<Tuv0k> http://www.breakitdownblog.com/ubuntu-804-hardy-heron-to-get-new-theme/
<Tuv0k> why do people hate google?
<Tuv0k> Covered in brief detail (yet to be filled out) the Ubuntu Wiki describes that every LTS (Long Term Support) release of Ubuntu, next of which will be the 8.04 release next year) should have a fresh theme to it.
<Tuv0k> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Hardy
<Tuv0k> that webpage
<Pici> Tuv0k: People come in here looking for answers, not looking for people to tell them to google it.
<Tuv0k> ppl shoudl use googel first
<Tuv0k> as has always been the norm
<Tuv0k> this is the devlopemnt channel, not #ubuntu
<Tuv0k> and, btw, he got answers
<Tuv0k> you and he may not like those answers, but they are the correct answers
<Tuv0k> I did not type rtfm
<Tuv0k> or some such blow off
<Tuv0k> I even did the work for him
<lz7> yeah you explained it all nicely
<Tuv0k> "nicely"
<Tuv0k> I think he'll speak up if his feelings were hurt
<ethana2> truecrypt finally has a gui
<ethana2> is 5.0 it in the repos?
<ethana2> -it*
<Dr_willis> !info truecrypt hardy
<ubotu> Package truecrypt does not exist in hardy
<ethana2> ..oh
<Dr_willis> The bot may not be updated to use hardy info yet.
<ethana2> oh, ok
<Dr_willis> !info kubuntu-desktop hardy
<ubotu> kubuntu-desktop (source: kubuntu-meta): Kubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.63 (hardy), package size 17 kB, installed size 44 kB
<Dr_willis> Guess it is. :)
<Dr_willis> !find truecrypt hardy
<ubotu> Package/file truecrypt does not exist in hardy
<ethana2> looks like we made our own GUI..  they did take a while..
<ethana2> Easy Crypt..
<ethana2> so, now that i don't have anything to hide anymore.. they have more than one gui for linux
<ethana2> ^_^
<Pici> Dr_willis: you dont need to specify 'hardy' for !find/!info in this channel, it knows ;)
<Dr_willis> Pici,  i wanted to be extra sure. :P
<ethana2> actually.. you can always come up with something worth keeping private.. like journals
<ethana2> in any case, I'm glad we finally got this far, it's a nice development
<lz7> omg i have reconfigured and rebooted my router during downloading daily build... and finally MD5 is correct! i can't believe...
<Pici> lz7: the package was fixed yesterday.
<Pici> er
<lz7> with my slow connection i even not trying to download dvds
<Pici> Nevermind me, I'm thinking of something else.  Too used to people asking Flash questions in #ubuntu.
<sean_> hello
<Helvasca> Hey, is anyone else having trouble with Network in Natilus?
<lz7> yes its not work
<Helvasca> k
<lz7> !bug 185756
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 185756 in nautilus "Couldn't display "network:///" - Nautilus cannot handle network:locations" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185756
<Helvasca> thanks lz7 its a big one
<Dr_willis> I noticed that the fuse-smb tool dosent work either.
<Helvasca> Dr_willis: reported it?
<Dr_willis> Well it sort of worked..once.. then dident. :) then i had to go to work.
<Dr_willis> Havent updated in 4 days. so not tried again.
<Dr_willis> actually - it may of been it was broke on the upgrade i did.  I need to try it again on this clean install to be sure.
<Helvasca> k
<lime4x4> is network device handled differently in hardy compared to gusty?
<lime4x4> trying o figure out why daul nvidia nics mcp55 ethernet nics are detected and configured but can't access the net or local network
<Helvasca> can you connect with ifconfig?
<lime4x4> i run ifconfig from the command line and it shows the cards
<lime4x4> i had to install an old pci linksys network card to connect to the net
<lime4x4> the nvidia nics worked fine in gusty just not hardy
<lime4x4> even did a fresh install of gusty then upgraded to hardy and they stopped working
<lime4x4> then did a fresh install of hardy
<lime4x4> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55159/
<brianh> lime4x4:I'm having same problem with my intel wireless - I have to configure it manually
<brianh> lime4x4: what does ifconfig say?
<lime4x4> i used the manual settings thru system/adminstration/network
<lime4x4> here is a copy of the ifconfig command http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55159/
<lime4x4> i have 2 built in nvidia nics. i have one disabled in the bios thinking that was the problem
<lime4x4> just odd that there detected but can't use them
<brianh> lime4x4: looks like you have 2 nics on same subnet - that could be the problem
<lime4x4> i also had them on the same subnet with gutsy and it worked.
<lime4x4> plus if i remove the linksys card i still can't connect to the net
<brianh> lime4x4: strange - usually with 2 cards on same subnet it doesn't work reliably
<lime4x4> i know but it worked fine in gutsy cause i needed 2 nics and still do
<lime4x4> cause one nic i setup a bridge on for virtual box
<lime4x4> but the nvidia nics didn't work once hardy was installed even when i have only on enabled
<lime4x4> this is strange i changed the subnet of eth0 to 255.255.255.128  now when i try to ping my router it can't. it's trying to use the ip of eth0
<lime4x4> i have to sudo ifconfig eth0 down to ping my router or any computers on my network
<verb3k> Alpha 4 gives me a resolution of 800x600 after installing Nvidia driver, while my card can handle 1024x768 , how can I fix this?
<lime4x4> but yet when i eth0 up i can access the web
<brianh> lime 4x4: are you using eth0 from virtual box?
<bardyr> is anybody able to use sftp in nautilus with a different port then 22?
<lime4x4> no i tried that as well just for the hell of it and it doesn't work
<lime4x4> i actually removed the bridge to help diagnosis this problem
<verb3k> anyone please?
<lz7> what is avahi? i mean ubuntu configured eth1:avahi interface for me, but how to use it?
<lz7> what service is available?
<lz7> on that interface
<verb3k> Amaranth, can you help me?
<ethana2> i hear epiphany doesn't have a 2.21 compatible version of epiphany-extensions yet
<Dr_willis> avahi is part of the zeroconf  auto-configuration stuff I belive. :) not really sure how/what it does.
<Dr_willis> one of those works in progress things I belive.
<Dr_willis> But hes gone.. so phhhhhhht. :)
<unagi> is hibernation slated to be fixed for those with problems in the next release?
<RAOF> Hibernation will be "fixed" when laptop manufacturers follow standards.
<RAOF> I'd expect more laptops to work correctly, though.
<RAOF> unagi: You might want to see Matthew Garrett's LCA talk, however, which dealt with exactly that.
<Helvasca> there is a way to get it working using s2hdd or something like that
<RAOF> For sufficiently woolly definitions of "it", I think.
<Helvasca> mmm its not an ideal fix
<RAOF> There are a variety of suspend/hibernate frameworks, and different ones seem to work better for different hardware.
<Helvasca> its what we have to live with
<q_a_z_steve> ok, so I tried to jump from dapper to alpha 4... X is obviously out of the question for now. My question, then is: How do I get dpkg --configure -a to run successfully to fix that which definitely didn't install correctly prior to my reboot (which was necessary due to power issues in my area)
<q_a_z_steve> What can I tell you about what I see, in order for some help
<q_a_z_steve> ?
<q_a_z_steve> RAOF: can you help me get eth0 back?
 * DanaG uses suspend to RAM.
<DanaG> It works sometimes, but other times it doesn't.
<lz7> hardy keep forgeting keyboard layout switching keys, i have to recheck it to work
<ethana2> lz7: what layout?
<lz7> usa/rus, and i use alt_shift to switch
<ethana2> oh, ok
<ethana2> the keyboard layout system in hardy does seem a bit problematic
<ethana2> i would expect many major issues to be fixed by alpha5
<lz7> nice
<ethana2> if all your problems remain the same major ones, you don't get enough focus on minor regressions and such
<ethana2> i understand they prioritize well
<ethana2> of course, that also means that our problem likely won't be fixed until Screens and Graphics and networking in nautilus work again
<DanaG> I've also had it not remember my layout.
<DanaG> Oh, and Timidity keeps freezing.
<ethana2> timidity?  midi player?
<DanaG> I'll ctrl-backslash it to try to get a core dump, but it doesn't give me one.
<DanaG> Yes, midi player.
<ethana2> ooh, i like the idea of playing source files
<ethana2> instead of compiled sound files ;)
<ethana2> maybe i just want a media player that can do rosegarden project files ^_^
<DanaG> I hate-eth the new CFS scheduler.
<DanaG> Makes Compiz slower; makes unminimizing windows in Compiz make all of Compiz freeze for a moment; makes Timidity freeze; makes audio drop out (in PulseAudio, and even in bare ALSA if I close my lid).
<shirish> guys why is it that I'm not getting any updates to the grub2 package :(
<lz7> does gnome trying to switch to SI ? my 250 gb drives now showing on my desktop like "250.1 gb media" and not a 232 gb like was before... and, some programs use gibi... probably better user to decide for all programs, like if he prefer giga or gibi
<lz7> good size of files still in old school kilobytes =)
<shirish> ! info grub2
<ubotu> grub2 (source: grub2): GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (dummy package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.95+20071101-1 (hardy), package size 3 kB, installed size 84 kB (Only available for i386 kfreebsd-i386 hurd-i386 amd64 kfreebsd-amd64 powerpc ppc64)
<shirish> see, it still shows the 1.95+20071101-1 version & not the 1.96+2008020? don't remember the exact date but something like that. It did get built yesterday.
<RAOF> lz7: I think there's a general, low-grade push for SI over powers-of-two-that-are-close-to-powers-of-ten.  But no one's pushing it particularly hard.
<RAOF> !info grub-pc hardy
<ubotu> grub-pc (source: grub2): GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (PC/BIOS version). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.95+20071101-1 (hardy), package size 848 kB, installed size 2356 kB (Only available for i386 kfreebsd-i386 hurd-i386 amd64 kfreebsd-amd64 powerpc ppc64)
<DanaG> Is there a "what opens this type of file" app?
<DanaG> I wanna find out what to open AutoCAD dwg files with.
<RAOF> DanaG: There's xdg-open, which will *open* them for you.  Maybe it's got a --which switch?
<shirish> RAOF: Can u find about what blocks grub-pc hardy for the jump
<DanaG> Nope, doesn't work for not-installed apps.
<RAOF> DanaG: Of course; it doesn't have their mime-types registered!
<DanaG> That's the point: I want to find out what package will provide something to open it.
<shirish> RAOF: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/1.96+20080203-1
<RAOF> That sounds like a job for gnome-app-install!  Or possibly command-not-found...
<RAOF> DanaG: That would be an excellent feature, and if it doesn't already exist it would not be *too* hard to implement.
<RAOF> Of course, if it doesn't exist now it's not going to be in Hardy, but it could make Hardy+1.
<DanaG> gnome-app-install --mime-type=AutoCAD
<DanaG> not offering packages for AutoCAD
<DanaG> no entry in mime map
<DanaG> (got "AutoCAD" from 'file')
<DanaG> Gaack, I'm also getting momentary freezes on maximizing things.
<RAOF> shirish: Looks like it's just waiting in the new queue; it'll get through there sometime.
<DanaG> All of compiz will freeze for a split second when I unminimize stuff.
<lz7> actually drives showing like 250 on desktop but like 232 in "Places" at the same time... :/
 * DanaG has a redundant "Bookmarks" folder with an out-of-place old-looking icon.
<DanaG> Oh, and every time I unminimize an app, compiz-fusion moves around the snowglobe's ground.
<lz7> btw compiz 0.7 is out
<RAOF> ...And in Hardy
 * RAOF is obviously out of touch with the cool compiz users.  "Snowglobe"?
<lz7> already? you mean pre-release version? and... title windows artefacts is still there
<DanaG>  aptitude changelog compiz                      Ign ChangeLog of compiz        E: Couldn't fetch URL http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs       /pool/main/c/compiz/compiz_0.7.0-0ubuntu1/changelog        E: Couldn't find a changelog for compiz
<RAOF> lz7: You mean the clearlooks bug that's... a clearlooks bug? :)
<lz7> dissapearing maximize/close buttons
<RAOF> Yah.  From memory, that's a clearlooks bug?
<lz7> how to know what version of compiz i running? i tried compiz --version, it says compiz 0.5.5 ??
<lz7> i dont know
<ethana2> it should be 0.7 new
<ethana2> now*
<Dr_willis> i though .7 just came out
<ethana2> Do the MOTU need any help with it?
<ethana2> yes
<RAOF> Heh.  "compiz --version" says "metacity 2.21.8" for me :P
<Dr_willis> like came out today... :)
<ethana2> yes ^_^
<Dr_willis> they added it to the repo that fast eh.
<ethana2> maybe i overestimate the speed of source
<ethana2> i don't know; i would think it was awesome if they had
<ethana2> for hardy alpha anyway
<RAOF> The Ubuntu compiz packagers are fairly heavily involved upstream.
<ethana2> sweet-- now the KDE folks were talking about some wm shortcomings of compiz
<ethana2> anyone know what they were talking about?
<RAOF> It doesn't have a context menu with 13 different window options? :P
 * Dr_willis has no clue.
<Dr_willis> :
<RAOF> It's not as complete a window manager as, say, metacity.  There are still some corner cases it doesn't handle as well.
<lz7> what problem i have with compiz is games freeze X with effects enabled
<lz7> maybe its fixed in 0.7
<ethana2> like snap to on bottom and top simultaneously freaking out?
<RAOF> Right.  Not actually a Compiz problem, likely.
<ethana2> i usually switch from compiz before executing GL games like trem
<Dr_willis> ive had windows do a mazamize animation.. and get stuck wiggling about for a few min. :)
<RAOF> ethana2: That'd be a wobbly bug; that works OK with non-wobbly windows :)
<ethana2> is this actually needed?
<ethana2> hmmmm.. i don't use wobbly
<ethana2> due to what Dr_willis just said happening to me a lot
<RAOF> ethana2: It shouldn't be, but X & driver (& compiz) bugs exist.
<ethana2> yeah..
<ethana2> wait, it doesn't even need two edges to do that
<ethana2> it just freaks out when i try to pull a window along an edge
<ethana2> keeps resetting my cursor location
<ethana2> as if the window is resisting me, you know
<Dr_willis> Resistance is Futile!
<Dr_willis> :)
<ethana2> you know how the wobbly thing resist ones cursor?
<lz7> !bug 153857
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 153857 in xserver-xorg-video-ati "[rv350] games crash X or freeze system if compiz is turned on" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153857
<ethana2> i don't see a point to that, ever
<ethana2> well why would i even want my DE in RAM while playing a game?
<ethana2> the ps3 doesn't have enough ram for that
<ethana2> once they get GL up on gallium on the SPE's, that will be an issue
<ethana2> the whole DE should hibernate- gaming mode
<ethana2> the best of consoles, the best of the desktop, 15 seconds away from eachother
<ethana2> i love ideapool...
<shiris1> RAOF: Is there a way to see the queue as to what updates are coming up next & when?
<ethana2> well
<ethana2> that would siphon effort off of actually /making them happen/, imo..
<shiris1> or anybody else if they know, ethana2 & DanaG
<DanaG> Well, there's probably a list of what's been committed but not yet compiled, or compiled but not yet been sent to mirrors.
<RAOF> shiris1: No.
<DanaG> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Hardy-changes
<DanaG> there.
<RAOF> Not quite, IIRC.  That's a mailing-list version of the upload notification.  Those packages may well still be stuck in the new queue for an indeterminate period of time.
<shirish> DanaG: RAOF is right, I got the notification on the ML about 15 hours ago, the same one which u are talking about.
<shirish> RAOF: just like the build queue it would be nicer if there was an updates queue which one could look into :(
<RAOF> The new queue is what you're after, but it's not necessarily done in that order and it's got no ETA on it.
<shirish> RAOF: so the only thing one can do is sit, wait, pray & hope it comes ?
<RAOF> It's going to come (presumably; unless it gets rejected), but yes.  It gets done when it gets done.
<shirish> hmm.... ok it comes when it comes.
<lz7> cat /proc/cpuinfo showing incorrect cpu speed 1200 idle or 1800 on load, this is default values, but cpu is overclocled, it should be 1600 and 2400. and kern.log showing "time.c: detected 2401.920 MHz processor" cpu is core 2 duo
<lz7> mmm showing=shows
<RAOF> It's probably reporting what the ACPI tables (or whatever it is) report your throttling states are, and hence doesn't know you've voided your warrantee :)
<theacolyte> so does hardy support nvidia 8800 cards?
<RAOF> thecrypto: Yes, it does support 8800 cards.  You either want nvidia-glx-new (binary blob), xserver-xorg-video-nv (open source, no 3d), or you can try xserver-xorg-video-nouveau from my PPA, which may well not quite work right.
<ethana2> my sister got a virus
<ethana2> on her windows machine
<ethana2> natures way of saying 'get a better frigging operating system!'
<DanaG> Anybody know where to find fontconfig  2.5.0-2ubuntu1?
<DanaG> That's the last version that had working 'legacy' hinting.
<DarkMageZ> DanaG, source or binary package?
<DanaG> Either is fine, as long as I'd be able to build the source.
<DarkMageZ> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fontconfig/2.5.0-2ubuntu1
<DarkMageZ> they've even got the binary packages ?
<DanaG> I don't know, actually.
<DanaG> And I don't know how to build from those three files.
<DarkMageZ> DanaG, this might be more useful for you then,https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fontconfig/2.5.0-2ubuntu1/+build/463973
<DarkMageZ> click resulting binaries :p
<DanaG> OOh, thanks!
<DanaG> What is 'udeb'?
<DarkMageZ> ignore udeb unless you know what it is
<DanaG> Aah, that's a good answer.
<DanaG> And I just read the description: Minimal.  (Probably for the Debian installer mode that looks like X but really isn't.)
<RAOF> DanaG: Indeed; they're packages for the installer.
<DanaG> I've also wondered what that pinkish theme in the Debian Etch installer (I tried in a VM a while ago) is.  It's not installed on the final system.
<DanaG> It's one of the few things I've seen do pink well, to where even though I'm male, I might even consider using it.
<DanaG> Gentoo does its purple well, too.
<DanaG> Now to log out and back in to see how well that fontconfig works.
<hydrogen> this doesn't do pink well enoguh for you?
<hydrogen> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Widget+Background%3A+Fluffy+Bunny+?content=74480
<DanaG> Eek!
<DanaG> damnit, that time Xorg got 'super' stuck down.
<DanaG> damn again, that time it was both shift and super.
<DanaG> That's royally screwed up.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/124406
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 124406 in ubuntu "Keyboard keys get stuck and repeat (Feisty, Gutsy)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<DanaG> Hmm, fonts are still not working with 'legacy'.
<DanaG> I'm going to try the Feisty debs.
<DanaG> I'M REALLY GETTING TIRED OF THIS!
<DanaG> stupid keyboard stuckiness.
<DanaG> Every one of those times of me quitting was due to my 'super' key getting stuck.
<DanaG> !smash Xorg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smash xorg - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DanaG> oops, command is for a different channel.
<DanaG> (22:13:07) nerfle: ME ANGRY! ME SMASH Xorg!
<DanaG> I am sick and tired of my ******* keys getting stuck!
<Assid> DanaG: i got a shift and enter key thatd oes that
<Assid> err.. brb.. more issues
<ethana2> i've learned not to use my backspace
<ethana2> ^_^
<DanaG> Well, at least my fonts are back to the way I like them.
<DanaG> I had to go back to the Feisty debs.
<DanaG> AND AGAIN!
<q_a_z_steve> http://qaz.pastebin.org/18670
<Assid> sup DanaG
<DanaG> Just "Super".
<DanaG> "Super" keeps getting stuck.
<DanaG> And it's kinda' hard to type with 'super' stuck down.
<Assid> hehe
<hydrogen> meh
<Assid> new keyboard time
<hydrogen> alt gets stuck here
<Assid> btw: any of you guys use mythtv?
<Assid> everytime i click on watch tv .. it just refreshes.. and does nothing
<DanaG> It's not my keyboard.
<DanaG> It's Xorg.
<DanaG> Ctrl-alt-backspace fixes it.
<DanaG> That's why I keep popping out and in.
<DanaG> Every single one of those times was 'super' (or 'super' and 'shift') getting stuck.
<Tuv0k> Assid, /join #ubuntu-mythtv
<Tuv0k> but yes I use it
<Tuv0k> all the time
<Assid> Tuv0k: im there.. but having no luck
<Assid> i got a hauppage 150
<Tuv0k> me too
<Assid> everything seems fine but when i click on watch tv.. it just refreshes
<Tuv0k> I don't see you in that channel?
<Tuv0k> however
<Tuv0k> remove and readd your card to the backend
<Assid> oh wait.. ubuntu-mythtv
<Assid> i was in mythtv-users
<Tuv0k> yes
<Assid> err.. it detects my card fine
<Assid> thats the funny part
<Tuv0k> thats beside my point
<Tuv0k> try it, then report
<Assid> according to system status.. my tuner status is unavailable
<Assid> eh ?
<Tuv0k> precisey
<Assid> resetup?
<Tuv0k> are you going to now heed the advice which you sought?
<lz7> i was waiting for more than 1 year for linux to support my tv-tuner lol pathetic
<Tuv0k> hyperbole
<lz7> and it is not in 7.10 yet, only in hardy
<Tuv0k> should have bought a supported card
<DanaG> stupid xorg.
<Tuv0k> not the other way around
<Assid> err. let me first check if the darn cable wire is working.. i just added it and "crimped it" never really tested it
<Tuv0k> lol
<Assid> electrician said "should work "
<Tuv0k> are thedirections I gave too involved?
<Tuv0k> I have the same card
<Assid> removing and re-adding ?
<Assid> i set it up for client server
<Tuv0k> I told you what was required, yet you dally?
<lz7> and btw hardy not supported my tv-tuner yet lol, only s-video input...
<lz7> but it is ok, i use tv-tuner only to play ps2 on my pc
<Assid> Tuv0k: when it was scanning.. it found some channels..,  so i just dont get how the status goes off
<Assid> but ok.. removing and re-adding
<Assid> brb
<Tuv0k> you have to log out to do that?
<lz7> no i know i should check my hardware for compatibility with linux, but how to check it? i doubt any vendor tell that
<lz7> no=now
<lz7> before i buy
<Tuv0k> nonsense
<Tuv0k> how about checking mythtvs website?
<Tuv0k> like most ppl do?
<Tuv0k> you know, reading
<lz7> hauppage even not selling in my country
<DanaG> Oh, for **** sake, when will the keyboard insanity end?
<lz7> and to be compatible, you need OLD models
<lz7> they not selling anymore, and i want new
<Tuv0k> what country you live in where you can't order from ebay?
<lz7> i dont buy ebay stuff
<Tuv0k> lol
<DanaG> AND AGAIN!
<DanaG> AND AGAIN!
<DanaG> AND AGAIN!
<DanaG> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/10050544/fonts.png
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/153412
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 153412 in ubuntu "inferior subpixel hinting on gutsy compared to previous versions of Ubuntu - no way to revert to previous hinting method" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<DarkMageZ> DanaG, having fun with fonts?
<Assid> back
<Assid> okay it seems it was on /dev/video1 now no more video0
<ethana2> oh hey, do we have a list of acpi hardware we have drivers for?
<DanaG> More like, having fun with my damn Super key.
<Assid> so i fixed that.. and also rebooted.. seems to show up ok.. BUT i still get the watch live to only refresh
<DarkMageZ> lol. don't you mean Windows Key :p
<ethana2> super
<ethana2> when windows has long died, we won't have to change the name that way
<ethana2> ;)
<DarkMageZ> the only way microsoft could fold is if the USA collapsed AND then it suffered a lack of customers
<DarkMageZ> they can continue their business purely off the interest from the bank :p
<Assid> err. who was i speaking to?
<Assid> i gotta do something about my memory
<lz7> use logs!
<Assid> just installed kvirc :(
<ethana2> DarkMageZ: i said windows, not microsoft
<ethana2> DarkMageZ: although i would like to see them both go, I guess
<DanaG> Oh hey, did anybody else here like the Feisty font rendering better than the Gutsy font rendering?
<Assid> oh found it.. Tuv0k
<DarkMageZ> ethana2, that's an interesting thought. microsoft dropping their windows product.
<DarkMageZ> you'd require some massive market shifting.
<DanaG> damnflabbit.
<ethana2> DarkMageZ: like the massive shift to OSX and Linux, that would do it ;)
<DanaG> And it happened AGAIN.
<DanaG> It's like russian roulette pressing the damn key.
<ethana2> back in 30, taking shower
<DanaG> s/damn/super/
<DarkMageZ> ethana2, you'd need to develop an active directory replacement, so that businesses would transition.
<lz7> OSX? "Many popular operating system platforms -- most notably Windows and Macintosh -- are in fact created by agents of mind control."
<DanaG> Fonts are still ugly!
<Assid> Tuv0k: i did what you asked me to do.. but i still cant see it
<DanaG> I want my nice crisp rendering back (i.e. why do you need to put colors to the sides of already perfectly vertical lines?)
<Assid> ethana2: thats mostly because people are pissed off with windows
<DanaG> s/i.e./e.g./  (ignore the fact that '.' is a wildcard.)
<lz7> DanaG: what is with your fonts? mine are ok
<DanaG> It's personal preference.
<DanaG> I loved the font rendering in Feisty, but since then, it's become more like Cleartype: fringey and eyestrainey.
<Assid> DanaG: on ?
<DanaG> on?  What about "on"?
<lz7> i use 110 dpi, subpixel smoothing (but it is not matter), slight hinting (it makes fonts bold) look niiice... and i liked cleartype in windoze
<DanaG> On both Gutsy and Hardy.
<Assid> the fonts your referring too ?
<DanaG> DejaVu Sans.
<Assid> oh .. yeah..
<Assid> dejavu sans book
<DanaG> ... and there goes my damn Super key getting stuck yet AGAIN!
<DanaG> It's enough to make me want to break something.
<Assid> sans aint bad either
<lz7> DanaG: maybe you should revert back to 7.10 or try another keyboard, my keyboard work ok
<DanaG> Try with compiz-fusion.
<lz7> yeah i tried compiz
<lz7> probably xorg having problem with some keyboards
<lz7> and maybe it is even keyboards fault
<lz7> manufacturers tend to produce broken hardware
<lz7> what subpixel order to choose? RGB, VRGB, BGR, VBGR?
<DanaG> It's NOT the **** keyboard.
<lz7> mmm i see, anything but RGB makes my letters colored
<DanaG> And the font rendering is a deliberate change in rendering method in the fontconfig libraries.
<lz7> i like to see more fonts, it looks like i use serif for system, for chat, for web... and some web fonts are heavily broken... probably trying to reproduce some MS fonts
<lz7> but some fonts in ubuntu better than in windoze
<ethana2> i moved hundreds of fonts over
<lz7> like on dailytech.com
<ethana2> i had lord of the rings and halo and star wars fonts... ^_^
<lz7> well... probably web uses less than 5 fonts... all sites
<lz7> most use times new roman
<lz7> and thats all
<anime> hardy + compiz == no window decorations... hints?
<ethana2> False.
<anime> GConf backend: There is an unsupported value at path /apps/compiz/plugins/scale/allscreens/options/initiate_edge. Settings from this path won't be read. Try to remove that value so that operation can continue properly.
<ethana2> did you mean 'hardy + compiz != window decorations'?
<anime> for me, no the first was correct
<anime> the state of not having them :P
<ethana2> lol
<ethana2> == is a question
<ethana2> wait, what language?
<ethana2> nevermind.
<anime> == means exactly equals
<anime> mirc?
 * anime shrugs
<anime> w/e
<ethana2> yes.  well, /apps confuses me
<anime> hehe
<ethana2> where is that?
<anime> lets see.. /me taks look at scale
<ethana2> only in gconf?
<anime> dunno
<anime> something about scale
<ethana2> opening it
<ethana2> yes
<ethana2> okay, open the gnome config editor
<ethana2> then follow that path
<ethana2> and do something about that bad key
<ethana2> so when gnome has a full blown registry, will that be a good thing or a bad thing?  ^_^
<anime> heh
<anime> probably bad
<Assid> anime: emerald --replace &
<Assid> run that
<anime> doesnt do anything
<anime> no errors either
<anime> tried playing with window decorations to no effect
<anime> nvidia restricted driver on
<anime> shoot i gotta exe copmiz via a skip_tests or w/e
<anime> [well technically thru the fusion-icon but same difference]
<Assid> anime: metacity --replace &
<anime> yeah i know how to get out of it
<anime> i want the decorations actually working lol
<Assid> apt-get install emerald
<anime> got it
<anime> grabbed some themes too
<Assid> and emerald --replace & doesnt do anything for you?
<anime> doesnt work under gtk or emerald
<anime> Assid, correct
<Assid> have you restarted X after you loaded emerald ?
<anime> mm
<lz7> where i can get more themes for hardy
<anime> i spose we could try that one
<anime> lz7, install gnome-art
<lz7> thank i try that
<Assid> i wish the usplash would be as per the resolution of X instead of 1024x768
<Assid> or whatever that ubuntu loader is called
<Assid> also.. anyone know how to set numlock to be ON  when ubuntu starts
<lz7> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NumLock
<Assid> merci
<Assid> how come gnome doesnt have a nice gui for this like kde does?
<lz7> dont know about that problem i always control my numlock in bios and set it to off
<anime> so yeah that didnt work
<anime> lz7, numlockx
<anime> turns on auto ?
<Assid> anime: supposed to
<anime> didnt work eh
<anime> btw smplayer is awesome front end to mplayer which in turn is full of win
<anime> :D
<Assid> win?
<lz7> does it support grabbing s-video tvtuner input like original mplayer?
<Assid> okay not sure if this is a smartt move.. moved my desktop to hardy.. and its my primary work desktop
<DarkMageZ> Assid, i did the same at alpha 2 :p
<Assid> err.. how do i allow
<Assid> sorry
<Assid> how do i allow listening vnc connections..
<Assid> like i am on a public ip.. but i got some clients on a nat.. on windows..i have themn use ultravnc.. and i enable "listening vnc viewer"
<Assid> basically they add client.. and i connect to them
<lz7> omg gnome art just downloaded 240 themes... if i try all of them i will die
<lz7> i guees it is what i asked "more themes" lol
<ethana2> ooh!
<qzio> is there any known issues with gnome-appearance-properties?
<ethana2> it can add themes?
<ethana2> ..I'm about to find out, qzio ^_^
<ethana2> well, it died
<ethana2> if that counts
<ethana2> hey, did you guys hear?
<ethana2> http://www.nytimes.com/2007/09/18/technology/18blue.html?ex=1347768000&en=964b86595626bd78&ei=5090&partner=rssuserland&emc=rss
<ethana2> about time :)  This is awesome
<ethana2> wow, that's old
<ethana2> but i just now came across it.  ..disregard..   but it's still awesome
<lz7> another openoffice?
<lz7> or is it not java based?
<ethana2> That's from last year-- the IBM OO.o derivative
<ethana2> and they gave their full backing to .odt
<ethana2> it's mostly the same code I think
<ethana2> and for some reason it showed up in my gmail feed today
<ethana2> what the heck.
<ethana2> ohhhhh....  that was just an article on OSNews related to the Blue Gene internet thing.. I see
<ethana2> I got too excited to realize it was 3 months in the past
<ethana2> but seeing as its ramifications will shape our future, I declare it 'current news'..
<lz7> i even not understand and never was able to understand what is all about MS Office, adn OOO is bloated and slow... i wrote all my essays for years in simple notepad like editor
<ethana2> If you don't use the DE to do the work
<ethana2> bloat is inevitable
<ethana2> ..and Java, well, there you go
<ethana2> Wait, can you compile Java?
<void^> java is compiled to a platform independent bytecode
<ethana2> then it doesn't run /on/ the CPU
<ethana2> which is instantly horrible
<ethana2> if you really wanted to, could you compile it to x86 or ppc with the gnu compiler collection?
<void^> just in time compilation is used
<void^> microsoft has implemented the same thing in .net (which everyone seems to love)
<ethana2> firefox went through this
<ethana2> they learned their lesson
<ethana2> jack of all platforms, master of none
<ethana2> ..and until FF3 is out, I think I shall use epiphany
<RAOF> ethana2: Incidentally, JIT compiled code can be faster than precompiled code.  You can do more fancy optimisation.
<lz7> void^: "do like we said, not like we do" does MS office 2007 .NET based?
<ethana2> iinteresting
<ethana2> but OO.o doesn't work with the global menu bar
<ethana2> I mean, I don't know about the mac one, but it doesn't work with the one for gnome
<ethana2> ..installing abiword
<RAOF> ethana2: That would be because the global menu bar is a pretty much unsupported Gnome hack, probably :)
<lz7> how to install theme with gnome-art? i click install, it do nothing
<ethana2> RAOF: it won't be for long
<ethana2> gnome-art?
<RAOF> gnome-art?
<ethana2> if you're in appearances
<ethana2> install wants a file stored locally
<RAOF> lz7: Sorry, I know what you're talking about now.
<ethana2> if you haven't downloaded a theme, you have nothing
<RAOF> lz7: Last time I checked, it was fairly easy?
<lz7>  ethana2: i'll try that
<lz7> RAOF: i can't understand
<RAOF> lz7: You're thinking System->Preferences->Art Manager, yes?
<lz7> yes
<ethana2> wow, i don't have that
<ethana2> but it sounds like it's awesome, i've wanted it
<ethana2> i'll see if i can add it
<RAOF> aptitude install gnome-art
<RAOF> Heh.  Downloading background 44/12
<ethana2> found it
<ethana2> but thanks, RAOF ;)
<ethana2> ooh, this should be awesome ^_^
<lz7> oh i managed to get it to wok, yes it look cool
<lz7> wok=work
<ethana2> 181
<ethana2> ...sweeeeeet
<ethana2> oh man, I have so wanted this
 * ethana2 cackles to himself
<ethana2> man, this is awesome!  /Serious/ props to whoever coded this
<ethana2> I _love_ you
<ethana2> ..in a .. not wierd.. way
<ethana2> of course
<ethana2> almost done downloading 1208 backgrounds...
<lz7> http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/02/04/new-theme-for-ubuntu-804-deferred/
<mrtimdog> Has anyone else seen this error: gstreamer plugin 'playbin' not found? It's from gmusicbrowser trying to use the perl gstreamer stuff.
<Helvasca> have you made sure its installed?
<mrtimdog> Hi. Yes, it's installed.
<mrtimdog> playbin plugin is part of gstreamer0.10-plugins-base.
<mrtimdog> Ok, so gst-launch-0.10 playbin uri=... works, could be a libgstreamer-perl problem...
<Le-Chuck_IT1> Hi all. Is it normal that if I put tomboy in my session it opens the search window, and if I start it from my terminal after login it will not?
<assid> heya
<Assid> err.. can someone help me configure my webcam
<Assid> kopete doesnt really activate it
<rsk> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Assid> i got one of them cheap chinese makes
<Assid> also the other day i had someone webcam with me.. i couldnt see them
<Assid> is there any wy to get these cheap chinese webcams to work?
<Assid> windows used to detect it as a HP webcam
<Assid> !webcams
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<dholbach> MOTU Q&A session in #ubuntu-classroom in 9 minutes
<Dr_Willis> MOTU?
<Dr_Willis> :)
<dholbach> Masters of the Universe! :)
<dholbach> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/GettingStarted :)
<Dr_Willis> That like the He-Man Womans haters club?
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Pici> Dr_Willis: as in the Universe repositories.
<dholbach> Dr_Willis: errr, whatever the club you're talking about, it's not the one I refer to :)
<Dr_Willis> dholbach,  dont rember the old 'our-gang'   show eh. :) with spanky and alfafa and buckwheat.
 * Dr_Willis is showing his age.
<tretle> hey..... I'm using hardy and there seems to be an old bug which has cropped up again with rhythm box detecting itself as a upnp media server.
<tretle> Im new to coherence but I know that the ip loopback adress is definately wrong
<tretle> 127.0.1.1
<tretle> should be 127.0.0.1
<tretle> this is why hardy is not compatible with the ps3 as a media server right now
<muszek> is GVFS still unstable?  right after alpha4 came out I was advised against upgrading from Gutsy because I could lose data.
<tretle> when you change it to 127.0.0.1 the ps3 see's rhythmbox's upnp media server and you are able to stream music from ubuntu to the ps3
<tretle> I had fixed this issue before but cant seem to find where the coherence.config file is anymore
<tretle> I thought I would say somethig here to raise awareness of the issue and let people know why their ps3's arnt picking up coherence
<tretle> Id say the xbox360 has the same issue though im not 100% as i dont own one
<DrPHP> err.. the latest update broke my install
<selckin> fix it
<DrPHP> cant
<DrPHP> grub is gone loco
<DrPHP> all i did was try to suspend ... and after that itsgone nuts
<DrPHP> after trying to suspend. the cursor just kept blinking.. soi said oh crap.. and pressed the reboot button
<DrPHP> after that.. grub doesnt wanna boot into the kernel
<DrPHP> says something like cylinder is bigger than what bios supports
<DrPHP> after a few dozen restarts.. i am now getting error 16
<DrPHP> actually around 5-8 restarts
<DrPHP> and i can no longer boot into windows either .. cause grub refuses to do its magic
<DrPHP> okay i finally got the boot menu
<DrPHP> error 18: selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by bios
<DrPHP> it used to work.. i was just on the machine
<DrPHP> selckin: any idea?
<tretle> did u try editing grub?
<tretle> the e button
<DrPHP> well i dont know what to do there
<DrPHP> i tried e.. then typed reboot
<tretle> if its (hd1,1) change it to (hd0,1) and press b
<DrPHP> machine rebooted.. and things got worse
<DrPHP> not getting grub anymore.. now im getting error 16.. no more grub menu
<DrPHP> i gottta reboot a few dozen times then it may work
<selckin> boot with a livecd and check if your hs isn't dead
<DrPHP> when i was in grub.. i was able to type kernel / <tab> and it showed me the files fine
<DrPHP> that was during the other error
<tretle> when you get into the grub menu just highlight whichever one you want to boot, press e press e again and change the harddrive map (hd1,1) and experiment usually either hd0 or hd1 though an, the fact that ur dual booting windows makes me think you followed the guide that switched around these headers so whenever you get a grub update you will need to change them arund again
<DrPHP> but it had come up for a few times earlier
<DrPHP> thats the real odd part
<DrPHP> and i was able to boot windows at the very least
<DrPHP> it keeps going between error 16 and error 18
<tretle> hmmmm... u couldalways just try letting your pc cool off and plugging it out for awhile....... sounds crazy but sometimes it helps
<tretle> with hardware issues that is
<DrPHP> now i got read error
<DrPHP> ^%&^%$W@
<tretle> that sounds exactly like the issue i said earlier
<tretle> I suffer from it myself
<DrPHP> cooling?
<tretle> anytime a new kernal is upped i need to modify grub to boot up again
<DrPHP> your kidding me right?
<DrPHP> oh
<DrPHP> fark so im screwed..
<tretle> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<DrPHP> live cd.. edit grub
<tretle> dont even need a live cd
<DrPHP> i dont get to the menu anymore
<DrPHP> it dies before that
<tretle> then u do need it :D
<DrPHP> oh yeah and the new kernel (i booted once with it)
<DrPHP> it happened AFTER i tried to use suspend
<DrPHP> okay you wanna know something crazy
<DrPHP> i removed the power and sata cable.. put it back
<DrPHP> and it worked
<DrPHP> hardware issue ?
<selckin> yea
<DrPHP> crap. thats my main drive
<tretle> start backing up then
<tretle>  :D
<selckin> time to backup
<DrPHP> i just did!
<DrPHP> i just formatted and installed this
<muszek> tretle, DrPHP: about that "every time kernel upgraded, I had to edit menu.lst" issue.  I've had the same problem on my old desktop (I think it started appearing around late hoary/early breezy).  I managed too fix it (afair some command in menu.lst), but can't really tell you, as I don't own that computer anymore.
<DrPHP> and its a new drive
<selckin> could have been just the cable being loose
<DrPHP> they wont accept it for warranty.. cause it starts up fine
<DrPHP> probably
<muszek> I trust new drives less than drives that are proven to work
<DrPHP> but on its own
<selckin> try to read out SMART stuff
<DrPHP> im gonna restart 2-3 times to see what happens
<DrPHP> this kernel is slower to boot :(
<_ruben> DrPHP: use the manufacturer's appropriate tools to check if its ok or not
<DrPHP> and i see something like hda is not ready
<DrPHP> i dont have an hda drive
<DrPHP> all sata ports
<_ruben> hda is usualy the cdrom drive
<DrPHP> aah right.. but why is it trying to seek that
<_ruben> some process accessing /media/cdrom which has automounting enabled usualy
<DrPHP> shoudl suspend be working on a desktop ?
<_ruben> never tried, but suspend + linux = tricky in general from what i've gathered
<DrPHP> so far i only get a blinking cursor
<DrPHP> its a quad core .. with sata drive and 2gb ram
<DrPHP> shouldnt take this long
<DrPHP> i wontder if it suspends to ram or disk
<DrPHP> oh yeah.. my webcam doesnt wok
<DrPHP> doesnt work even
<DrPHP> http://assid.pastebin.com/m5469a7b5
<DrPHP> i dont think it made the /dev for it
<DrPHP> okay i klled ubuntu again by trying to suspend
<DrPHP> x doesnt boot
<DrPHP> err bbl
<DrPHP> thanks _ruben
<Assid> heya
<luksmann> hello there
<Assid> how goes it
<Assid> err can someone help me with my webcam please .. my webcam uses the gspca module
<Assid> but i cant seem to get it to do anyting
<Assid> dmesg says the following : No supported image sensor detected for this bridge right after it catches it
<Assid> also anyone know any decent / nice messengers for yahoo ?
<Assid> amsn is nice for msn
<rsk> Assid: pidgin for yahoo
<Assid> rsk: doesnt let me get rid of the grouping.. and also it doesnt let me do some file transfers
<luksmann> my w-lan is driving me crazy...
<Assid> mine doesnt wanna use the usb device
<Assid> internal one is wifi b :(
<luksmann> well...my wlan connection doesn't work as long as I am in my room - scanning for AP brings no results. as soon as I move one room towards my AP everything works fine - NM connects. when I go back to my room connection stays alive
<luksmann> and although I am connected to my AP network scan from terminal still shows no AP anywhere near
<Assid> hrmm
<Assid> whats the strenght of the signal in your room
<luksmann> 54/100 ...so should be stable enough
<Assid> weird.. dlink router by chance?
<luksmann> no...some belkin n-draft...
<luksmann> any ideas?
<Assid> nope
<Assid> ndiswrapper?
<Assid> or its native support
<luksmann> i am using a standard intel 3945 ABG wlan card....
<luksmann> so ndiswrapper shouldn't be needed...
<lz7> what new in 24.7 kernel?
<lz7> and i see new nvidia drivers, and xorg-something
<lz7> nice
<Assid> yeah
<Assid> i cant get my webcam working yet tho
<Assid> so im bummed :(
<Tuv0k> clicking "set system time" does nothing
<Tuv0k> lirc-modules still missing a file to use pvr-150 remote
<Assid> heya Tuv0k
<Assid> thanks.. i got my card working
<Assid> havent worked with the remote yet tho
<Tuv0k> glad I could help
<Tuv0k> the remote is trick as there is a bug yet to be fixed
<Tuv0k> I have mine working though
<Tuv0k> you have to get the ir blaster file, and put it in the firmware directory
<Tuv0k> thats the short and sweet of it
<Tuv0k> but this is a topic for the other channel
<Assid> k.. when i get my set top box.. i will ask the question
<Assid> for now i cant really use it
<Assid> by any chance you had any experience with webcams
<Tuv0k> you don't understand
<Tuv0k> that file will enable not just the blaster BUT THE REMOTE
<Assid> oh
<Tuv0k> which is why I typed it
<Assid> sorry my bad
<Tuv0k> 2nd time you dismiss the fix
<Tuv0k> np
<Tuv0k> and yes, I have a working cam as well
<Assid> the blaster is the receiver ? i dont know whats the blaster actually
<Tuv0k> and I don't use a set top box
<Assid> friend of mine bought the device a year or so back.. i bought it off him cause he got a mac now
<Tuv0k> its unimportant as far as enabling the remote
<Assid> ok
<Assid> http://assid.pastebin.com/m5469a7b5 -- dmesg - i got a SN9C120 webcam
<Assid> i cant get this to work right
<Assid> worked fine until day before when i was on widnows
<Assid> it works on the gspca modules
<Tuv0k> #ubuntu
<Tuv0k> start there
<Assid> they go nuts if i mention im running hardy..
<Tuv0k> I bet lol
<Tuv0k> what kind of cam is that?
<Assid> i tried asking a simple question like "any other messengers besides kopete and pidgin
<Assid> one of those cheap chinese ones actually
<Tuv0k> well thaat narrows it down huh?
<Tuv0k> ;)
<Assid> err wait
<Assid> lemme see if i can find something
<Tuv0k> what response did you get to your query about IMs?
<Assid> err.. first they said pidgin.. im like "besides pidgin and kopete" and then again pidgin.. for icq had to keep explaining "i dont want pidgin"
<Assid> then i get "yahoo messenger from yahoo" which is as good as deprecated cause its ancient as hell
<Assid> finally when it came to why i dont like pidgin.. (like i cant get rid of the groups for example) they said try the later version.. to which i said im running hardy
<Assid> next thing im told to come here for hardy questions
<Tuv0k> yeah, I find #ubuntu totally useless
<Tuv0k> I have no idea who they are helping
<Tuv0k> but it seems I'm beyond their scope of support
<Assid> its like they want n00bs in there.. ONLY
<Assid> and then they ask why are they asked the same questions again and again
<Assid> to which ofcourse they will use the bot
<Assid> i mean some guys .. okay.. they are nice.. they help
<Assid> so anyways.. care to help me with my webcam?
<Tuv0k> I haang here #ubuntu-bugs and #ubuntu-mythtv
<Tuv0k> you'veyet to identify your cam
<Assid> yeah im still tyring to find the exact tsame thing
<Tuv0k> isit usb?
<Assid> yes
<Assid> dmesg shows it.. as mentioned in the pastebin
<Tuv0k> lsusb reports what>
<Assid> err.. i cant copy OUT of xterm?
<lz7> where is log of recent updates?
<Assid> Bus 006 Device 005: ID 0c45:6130 Microdia
<Assid> there
<lz7> found it
<h3sp4wn> Is there anyone who has managed to netinstall hardy xen from another os
<Tuv0k> Assid, what app are you attempting to use it with?
<Assid> amsn.. kopete.. etc
<Assid> right now trying with ekiga
<Tuv0k> 2.6.24-2.6.24
<Tuv0k> try updating the kernel
<Tuv0k> there is a newer one out
<Assid> http://www.techcomindia.com/itemdetail.asp?Cat=WEB+CAMERA&CatID=76&prodid=743&ProdName=SSD%2D644K
<Assid> err i got the latest one
<Assid> still has same issue
<Tuv0k> errr you don't
<Tuv0k> look I can't help you if you don't listen
<Tuv0k> this is the 3rd time
<Tuv0k> Linux amd 2.6.24-7-generic #1 SMP Thu Feb 7 00:56:31 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Assid> assid@intelquad:~$ uname -a
<Assid> Linux intelquad 2.6.24-7-generic #1 SMP Thu Feb 7 01:29:58 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<Assid> i am..
<Assid> that log is a bit older
<Tuv0k> why is your pastebin different?
<Tuv0k> and i apologize
<Assid> pastebin'd it before i updated
<Tuv0k> current logs help
<Assid> ok one sec
<Tuv0k> forget it
<Tuv0k> the dmesg is not revealing anything relevant anyhow
<Tuv0k> we know the system is seeing the cam
<Assid> yep
<Assid> question is why cant i access it :(
<Tuv0k> now pick an app, to get it to work with
<_Shade_> are there any problems with mp3 support in hardy on 64 bit machines? i can't manage with it
<Tuv0k> its much easier to troubleshoot one app than 3
<Tuv0k> _Shade_, none
<Assid> http://assid.pastebin.com/m6cce5fb8
<_Shade_> Tuv0k: oh.... i have some problems though :)
<Assid> okay ekiga first.. if it works there.. we can try on amsn .. cause i dont wanna close and start the apps everytime
<Tuv0k> Assid, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gspca/+bug/113088
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 113088 in gspca "Microdia 0c45:613b webcam not properly supported" [Undecided,New]
<Tuv0k> thats the result of googleing your cam specs from your pastebin, and viola
<Tuv0k> learn to use google, it will save you headache
<Assid> i did google.. saw some ubuntuforums
<_Shade_> Tuv0k: just installed the 64 bit version, and then ubuntu-restricted extras and still no sound
<Assid> came across another site .. which said its part of the linuxprojects
<Tuv0k> http://www.google.com/search?q=SONIX+JPEG+%28sn9c1xx%29&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<Tuv0k> _Shade_, curious, because nothing special is needed to play mp3s
<Tuv0k>  Assid your issue has been resolved
<Tuv0k> see above links
<Tuv0k> please
<_Shade_> Tuv0k: any advice then?
<Tuv0k> thinking
<Assid> yep
<Tuv0k> _Shade_, what system were you using before, what is the nature of your sound card?
<Tuv0k> can you play ther medium
<Assid> Tuv0k: check this : http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4197330&postcount=4
<Tuv0k> oggs?
<Tuv0k> videos ?
<Tuv0k> etc?
<_Shade_> Tuv0k: it was kubuntu gutsy@32 bits.... and the sound card.... an integrated one but plays nicely exceppt mp3's :)
<Tuv0k> sound?
<Tuv0k> videos have sound?
<_Shade_> Tuv0k: don't know yet... i need some avi or stuff :)
<coz_> guys ... is there any news for  "gimp-svg"  for hardy?
<Tuv0k> throw in a cd or dvd or sometihing
<lz7> i can't connect to launchpad and ubuntuforums
<_Shade_> Tuv0k: i think i cant play any movies neither - no sound and vision
<Assid> lz7: launchpad is a tad slow
<Tuv0k> _Shade_, total media black out for you then?
<coz_> lz7, ubuntuforums.org  works here
<Tuv0k> everything is operation here as wekk
<Tuv0k> well
<_Shade_> Tuv0k: i guess so but the oggs are ok :)
<Tuv0k> ok, so the soundcard is fine, you are just having codecs issues
<coz_> _Shade_, open a terminal    alsamixer  to be sure it is recognizing the card by name properly
<Tuv0k> _Shade_,install this package ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Tuv0k> then report
<h3sp4wn> _Shade_: I would recommend the fluendo mp3 decoder
<_Shade_> Card: HDA Intel                                                              │
<_Shade_> │ Chip: Realtek ALC888
<Tuv0k> dude your card is fine
<h3sp4wn> It sounds alot crisper you just have to register
<Tuv0k> make sure said package is installed
<coz_> yep _Shade_ it s fine
<Tuv0k> and fluendo is also installed on my machine as well
<Tuv0k> _Shade_, acknowledge?
<_Shade_> btw i have never heard about this one
<Tuv0k> _Shade_, acknowledge?
<Tuv0k> _Shade_, acknowledge
<Tuv0k> moving on
<_Shade_> Tuv0k: i have the package installed already
<Assid> Tuv0k: which webcam do you use
<Tuv0k> a real one;)
<Tuv0k> Creative
<Assid> hehe
<Tuv0k> Livecam
<Assid> okay lets see if i can change it
<Assid> this gives shitty pictures anwyasy..
<_Shade_> i just updated the kernel... might it be the case?
<Assid> Tuv0k: any suggestions for some good messenger clients.. like how amsn i
<Assid> amsn is
<coz_> Assid,   http://www.jabber.org/software/clients.shtml
<UnDa> hi
<UnDa> any1 there?
<lz7> ubuntu.com not acessible too, strange...
<Assid> coz_: jabber? proxy through that?
<UnDa> hey i got kubuntu hardy
<UnDa> but i cant open configure
<coz_> Assid, should work but I would read up on each of the clients to see how configurable they are
<UnDa> i get error
<Assid> any personal suggestions?
<UnDa> any help?
<coz_> Assid, well pdigin is fine for me
<Tuv0k> Assid, I would never use amsn, I on;y use pidgin, but yeah there are jabber clients and such
<lz7> what is that? i just updated kernel, and few minutes later... new kernel lol
<coz_> Assid, pidgin
<Tuv0k> and you can remove groups in pidgin
<Tuv0k> he knows about pidgin ppl
<Tuv0k> thats why he is asking for OTHERs
<Assid> Tuv0k: last time around.. i asked in the pidgin channel and they said NOT GOING TO HAPPEN
<Assid> and that was in caps
<Tuv0k> lol
<Tuv0k> they are a nice bunch aren't they?
<Assid> yeah
<Tuv0k> why not just hide empty groups?
<Assid> i dont want groups at all
<Tuv0k> odd
<Tuv0k> I haveno experience with amsn
<Tuv0k> I stay away from all things ms*
<Assid> its nice.. good msn windows clone
<Assid> yeah well easier said than done
<Tuv0k> yeah, I'm good
<Tuv0k> its quite easy infact
<Tuv0k> hence my presence here:)
<_Shade_> i just rebooted 0 just to be sure and still no mp3 support
<Assid> so how do i hide grouping
<Tuv0k> look before asking please
<Tuv0k> its all in front of you
<Tuv0k> you know, options preferences etc
<Tuv0k> I'm not much of a "hand-holder'
<Tuv0k> but I will try my best to get you on the right track
<Tuv0k> Assid, how long have you been using Linux?
<Assid> as a server.. years
<Assid> desktop.. on and off
<Tuv0k> ic
<Tuv0k> Assid, do you understand where I'
<Tuv0k> m comming from?
<Assid> yeah
<Tuv0k> I do not intend to be rude
<Tuv0k> :)
<Tuv0k> Just efficinet
<lz7> l' m?
<Assid> woot got it
<Assid> oh wait
<Assid> wrong client
<coz_> Assid, i see nothing in pidgin that applies to groups so far
<Assid> cant find it in pidgin.. but hold on..if you say its possible (without deleting them groups)
<Assid> coz_: thats what i see.. Tuv0k says its possible
<roe_> didn't the topic used to announce what the current release is?
<Tuv0k> used to yeah
<coz_> Assid, so far i see nothing refereing to groups at all  unless you check with the man file   let me look
<Tuv0k> Assid, got "buddies">"show"
<Tuv0k> sorry
<Tuv0k> it was not preferences or options
<Tuv0k> got = goto
<Tuv0k> I hate my keyboard
<UnDa> can any1 support me here plz >.<
<Tuv0k> a nonreply means no one has answers for you atm
<Tuv0k> or current envolved helping others
<UnDa> >.<
<Tuv0k> please be patient
<UnDa> any1 usin kubuntu hardy?
<Tuv0k> I don't even know what your issue is from what you have already typed
<lz7> (22:09:08) UnDa: but i cant open configure  --- what that means?
<coz_> UnDa,  I use gnome not kde
<Tuv0k> why don't you vist #kubuntu?
<Assid> UnDa: gnome here mate..
<UnDa> they sent me here T.T
<coz_> UnDa, it would probably help to know  what the problem is
<Assid> hehe
<Tuv0k> true
<_Shade_> can i do ANYTHING else to get these mp3s/videos working?
<Assid> hardy with kubuntu.. trust me.. you get kicked around
<Tuv0k> what coz_ said
<UnDa> im having libpython2.5.so cant be found problem
<UnDa> n cant configure anythin
<coz_> _Shade_,  which video client are you using
<Tuv0k> missing library
<Assid> UnDa: i think thats in  launchpad.. did you check there?
<UnDa> ??
<Assid> if you already installed python2.5
<Assid> apt-get install python2.5
<coz_> UnDa,  if you are on hardy   it would help to do sudo apt-get update  then   sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Tuv0k> _Shade_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=265499
<UnDa> lemme see
<lz7> _Shade_ sudo apt-get install vlc
<coz_> UnDa, there are going to be  daily  download most likely
<Tuv0k> very likely
<coz_> UnDa, and it would be important to do both commands
<Assid> Tuv0k: dont see anything of groups.. only empty groups
<_Shade_> coz_: nvidia but i think it is not the point since audio files doesn't work as well (i mean the restricted formats)
<coz_> _Shade_, no guy  what I meant is are you using mplayer  vlc  etc etc
<Tuv0k> Assid, meaning, you can check to show empty groups, or uncheck to hide empty groups
<Tuv0k> then the only time groups are shown, is when you have buddies assigned to them
<UnDa> python installed
<Assid> right..  i do have groups with contacts in them
<Tuv0k> for ex.
<Tuv0k> I have hide empty groups and hide offline buddies
<_Shade_> coz_: i --try-- to use kaffeine... ah you said video client sorry... i thought you meant videocard :)
<coz_> UnDa, did you do  sudo apt-get update  then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<UnDa> no
<coz_> UnDa, do that now
<Assid> i dont want to see the grouping at all.. even if i have contacts within thenm
<UnDa> ima try that
<Tuv0k> Assid, I don't think I've ever seen such a thing
<Tuv0k> its seems, illogical ;)
<coz_> _Shade_,  so you are using KDE?
<Assid> check kopete.. you can hiode grouping but keep the contacts within them
<Tuv0k> I would never use kopete
<_Shade_> coz_: yes i do
<Assid> also in windows' yahoo client
<Tuv0k> can't remember windows
<Assid> blue screen?
<Tuv0k> ah that windows
<Tuv0k> lol
<Assid> there we go
<Assid> hehe
<Assid> brb.. dinner
<Tuv0k> dinner!?!
<Tuv0k> wow
<coz_> _Shade_, mm  ok you might want to google      ubuntu restricted formats   however  some of the stuff there is not for hardy  but much of it can be used  but  just read through that link and use sensible judgement when downloadin stuff
<Tuv0k> breakfast here
<Assid> 11pm here
<Tuv0k> damn
<UnDa> i hope it get fixed with the dist upgrade
<UnDa> btw is ubuntu hardy any diferent from 7.10?
<Tuv0k> lol
<Assid> umm yes
<Tuv0k> rofl
 * Assid types with 1 hand
<Tuv0k> wow!
<coz_> does that include all 5 fingers?? :)
<Assid> 4 fingers
<coz_> lol
<Tuv0k> UnDa, might want to acquaint yourself with ubuntu
<Tuv0k> try "the google'
<Assid> the???
<Tuv0k> yeah, its an inside joke
<Assid> yeah
<Assid> like the shitznitz
<Tuv0k> lol not quite
<Tuv0k> ppl not aware of how to search the web refer to google as some sort of mystical device
<Assid> we need sound support on irc...
<coz_> Tuv0k, it is my friend
<coz_> :)
<Tuv0k> mine as well
<UnDa> does it looks like this1? http://www.silverwingsonline.com/ubuntu1.jpg
<Tuv0k> its gotten me throw 10 years of lniux use
<Assid> pissed me off.. im gonna go break googles car
<Tuv0k> its how I avoided many a flame
<Tuv0k> UnDa, wow!, thats pretty!
<Tuv0k> but you have to do some editing to get it to look like that
<UnDa> so it sint like that >.>
<coz_> UnDa, very attractive
<Tuv0k> however, I notice we now have a newlogin sound
<UnDa> *isnt
<Tuv0k> its not a wallpaper
<Tuv0k> its a versionof the distro
<Tuv0k> are you serious with this line of inquiry?
<Assid> methinks he is
<UnDa> i kno its attractive thats y i asked cuz if it looks like that it will really rck
<Assid> a convert from windows UnDa?
<UnDa> ?? wht u mean?
<Tuv0k> yeah, myth updates!
<coz_> UnDa, is that yourdesktop screenshot/
<Assid> Tuv0k: oh yeah that reminds me.. how come we dont have the latest myth tv ?
<Tuv0k> I doo:)
<Assid> err one sec.. restarting X
<Tuv0k> why wouldn't we?
<UnDa> lol no
<UnDa> i whish xD
<Tuv0k> Setting up mytharchive-data (0.20.99+trunk15685-0ubuntu1)
<UnDa> googled it >.> look at this
<UnDa> http://blog.chip.de/chip-linux-blog/wp-content/uploads/2007/10/news_gr.jpg
<coz_> UnDa, ok is that your desktop ^^
<Assid> thats kde4
<Assid> and no thats not his
<coz_> oh
<Assid> kde4 looks sweet
<UnDa> but my kde not like that T.T
<Tuv0k> that screen shot looks nice
<Assid> Tuv0k: yeah..
<Tuv0k> but KDe4 is lacking
<Assid> plasmoids are great eyecanbdy
<Tuv0k> I'll sick with gnome and compiz for now
<Assid> yeah
<Assid> err brb.. X restart.. forgot
<Assid> hehe
<coz_> Tuv0k, same here fewer headaches
<Tuv0k> better eyecandy;)
<coz_> Tuv0k, well plasma looks very cool and kde4 certainly has promise but I have not heard of anyone without issues on kde$
<coz_> kde4
<UnDa> kde4 is sweet
<Tuv0k> I ran it, I had it installed on this machine
<coz_> and?
<Tuv0k> that lower taskbar has to go
<coz_> :)
<Tuv0k> or be able to be resized
<Tuv0k> plasma was broekn at the time
<coz_> Tuv0k, well there you go... not ready for use
<Tuv0k> I wanted to like it
<coz_> Tuv0k, lol
<Tuv0k> but it seemed like I was using a DE from 2001
<UnDa> im usin win n kubuntu so its sorta the same thing
<UnDa> the prob is the menu >.>
<Tuv0k> once you go compiz, kinda hard to go back to 2d effects
<Tuv0k> trasnparent or now
<UnDa> my mouse crazy so its hard 2 use that menu
<coz_> yeah compiz fusion is only getting better  i think everyone is just trying to catch up
<Tuv0k> the new kde menu system was silly imo
<UnDa> had compiz, trying new things
<Tuv0k> compiz is not only sexy, its functional
<Assid> back
<Assid> err.. emerald dies every so often  :(
<Tuv0k> I uninstalled emerald 8 months ago
<Assid> i need some nice hi-def wallpapers
<Tuv0k> torrent some
<Assid> emerald should start working properly soon.. i hope
<Tuv0k> any of you use "gimmie"?
<Assid> gimmie ???
<Assid> nope.. unless thats slang for give me
<UnDa> wht u usin 2 decorate win borders them?
<UnDa> i used emerald n it worked
<UnDa> well 7.10
<Assid> there we go speaking of which.. it just died again
<Tuv0k> MythZoneMinder interfaces with Zoneminder, a CCTV solution.
<Tuv0k> You can view the status of ZoneMinder and watch live camera shots and
<Tuv0k> recorded surveillance footage.
<Tuv0k> sweeeet
<Assid> nic
<coz_> Assid,   http://interfacelift.com/
<Assid> i tried some other stuff of mythtv
<Assid> and damn it caused dependency issues
<Assid> i think it was the weather plugin
<Tuv0k> yes it was
<Tuv0k> its now fixedas I'm installing it now
<Tuv0k> done
<UnDa> update ended n i still have same problem
<UnDa> ima try restarting 2 see if it changes something :S
<UnDa> but i dun think so
<Tuv0k> UnDa, are you new to linux/ubuntu?
<Assid> sweet will try it
<Assid> nautilis doesnt handle nfs:// ?
<coz_> Assid, here is another high res  link   http://www.mandolux.com/archive/index.html
<Tuv0k> Assid, not atm , nautilus networking is still broken
<Tuv0k> what is unda talking about?
<Assid> not too sure
<coz_> so guys has there been any news   for "gimp-svg'  on hardy?
<Assid> we need  xterm here .. so if your using nautlits.. you can open a terminal to that path
<Tuv0k> ubuntu desktop wallpaper has a photo of a bareassed woman
<coz_> Tuv0k, from the ubuntu calendar?
<Tuv0k> yup
<Tuv0k> its not bad
<Tuv0k> could be bigger
<coz_> Tuv0k, yeah there was an issue  a while back coupel of years i believe when that was considered "not family friendly"
<Tuv0k> its not vulgar
<Tuv0k> nothing more oddthan any museum
<Assid> Tuv0k:in ubuntu ?
<Tuv0k> some people must not let their kids go to museums
<Tuv0k> yes
<Assid> i dont see it..
<coz_> Tuv0k, I feel the same but there was period of time  that it was  considered bad  I even had some of my nude p aintings removed from ubuntuforums because of that
<Tuv0k> you may not have ubuntu calender installed
<coz_> Tuv0k, I hope they are new pictures the old ones are kinda  well....old :)
<UnDa> hey i got same problem
<Tuv0k> coz_, considering the level of religious fanaticism is this country, are you surprised?
<coz_> Tuv0k, no  just dissapointed
<UnDa> isnt there a kubuntu+1?
<Tuv0k> coz_, I have February and march desktops
<Tuv0k> coz_, indeed
<coz_> Tuv0k, mm I will have to look at them
<coz_> Tuv0k, I prefer painting my own stuff but they may do :)
<Tuv0k> it'd be nice to go back to the days of intellectuals and enlightenment
<coz_> Tuv0k,  live the dream  :)
<Tuv0k> The one I'm looking at now is a woman laying on her stomach
<Tuv0k> very classy
<Tuv0k> coz_, lol
<Assid> yeah
<Assid> nice butt too
<Tuv0k> we are hurling towards the dark ages at an alarming rate
<nanonyme> woman laying on her stomach mentioned
<Tuv0k> Assid, yeah, not bad huh?
<Assid> yep
<nanonyme> what were you talking about, actually? ^^
<Tuv0k> ubuntu-calender
<nanonyme> ah
<Tuv0k> Feb-Mar desktops
<nanonyme> might take a look at it when i get my hands on a Linux with X again
<Tuv0k> actually its March
<sveri> hm, how do i activate ubuntu-calendar?
<Assid> need more wallpapers
<Tuv0k> uh install it?
<sveri> Tuv0k: yea, and then?
<Tuv0k> Assid, apt-get install gnomeart
<Assid> i did
<Tuv0k> sveri, rt click the desktop to change background
<Tuv0k> Assid, good1
<Assid> i dont see any "MORE" thanwhats already there by defult
<Tuv0k> Assid, starting to like you
<Assid> default even
<Assid> hehe..
<`Matir> Is KDE4 on AMD64 broken in any way during install?  I get an error about not installing kdeutils-kde4.
<sveri> Tuv0k: i assumed that, but i cant see something ubuntu related
<Tuv0k> Assid, gnomart is an application that downloads art fromgnomelook
<Tuv0k> that app
<Tuv0k> sveri, in synaptic search ubntu calender
<Tuv0k> you'll see the differnet wallpapers for the months
<Assid> gnome-art right ? i got that
<Tuv0k> choose some
<Tuv0k> then they will be available to change to
<sveri> yea, i did :D
<Tuv0k> Assid, there is all types of wallpaper there right?
<sveri> at least for februar and march
<Tuv0k> well the brown dekstops, are ubnts
<Assid> Tuv0k: gnome-art isnt linked in my menu's :( had to run from run/cli
<Tuv0k> Assid, that sucks
<Assid> unless im going blind.. where "should" it have been
<Tuv0k> nope
<Tuv0k> its not in mine either!
<Assid> would explain why i didnt run it
<Assid> hehe
<Assid> we;ll downloading 1208 backgrounds
<Tuv0k> odd
<Tuv0k> I use the gimmie menu app
<Assid> why not list the thumbnails first ??? and then choose what i want.. like how kde does it
<coz_> I am going to assume that none of you guys know if gimp-svg will be avaiable for hardy?
<Assid> you keep referring to gimmie.. is it god?
<Assid> good?
<Tuv0k> coz_, thats correct
<coz_> Tuv0k, ok :)
<coz_> later guys
<lz7> Assid: it IS list thumbnails 1st
<Tuv0k> Assid, I like it
<Tuv0k> later coz
<lz7> still no access to ubuntu.com etc
<Tuv0k> you've got bigger issuesit seems
<Tuv0k> cool!
<Tuv0k> ubntu changed the homepage
<Assid> argh.. i cant run zend :(
<Tuv0k> it has a happy new year chinese dragon ubuntu icon
<aLeSD> hi all
<Tuv0k> hello
<Assid> err.. 1 month late.. but ok
<aLeSD> I have upgraded to the new version but the ati drivers doesn't give me drm
<UnDa> hi
<Tuv0k> http://www.ubuntu.com/files/masthead/chinese_new_year/happy.jpg
<aLeSD> but before all gone well
<aLeSD> I mean ... the first EE I see in the log is : (EE) fglrx(0): atiddxDriScreenInit failed, GPS not been initialized.
<Assid> what the hell? ubuntu mobile ?!?
<Assid> i want one of those
<aLeSD> but maybe this one could be better [drm] failed to load kernel module "fglrx"
<underwatercow> Is there a reason that even after I install sun-java6-jdk, it still uses java 1.5.0? I shouldn't have to change it in the path should I?
<underwatercow> the jre too
<Tuv0k> Assid, just saw that myself
<Assid> Tuv0k: care to try something for me please
<Tuv0k> sure
<underwatercow> javac is version 1.6.0_04, but java is running 1.5.0
<Assid> can you try and install the zend ide
<Tuv0k> what is it?
<Assid> ide for php by zend
<Tuv0k> sorry, i won't be installing that
<Assid> :( core dumps
<Assid> and i shared a folder.. but i cant get it to be seen on the network
<Tuv0k> Assid, you have many issues over there
<Assid> for samba ?
<Tuv0k> problems
<Tuv0k> you have many, no?
<Assid> yeah.. quite a few apparently
<Tuv0k> Assid, you get your myth updated
<Tuv0k> Assid, more updates are in thepipe
<Tuv0k> performance updates
<Assid> repos updated already ?
<Tuv0k> of course
<Tuv0k> get used to apt-get update
<Assid> kvirc died on me :(
<Assid> err so did the updates make it to the repositories?
<Assid> also how do i set processor affinity ?
<lz7> and i want to know how to build DVD DL image with layer break file
<lz7> from a dvd dl,  for later burning on dvd+r dl
<Assid> err.. did you guys know there was a gnome control center ?
<Assid> okay my machine seems to be lagging.. but my processor isnt used
<aLeSD> hi all
<Tuv0k> greetingd
<aLeSD> why I haven't my ati drivers in the restricted-drivers module now ?
<Assid> 1059mb cached in ram.. damn.
<aLeSD> I mean after the dist upgrade ?
<Tuv0k> rephrase
<Tuv0k> plz?
<aLeSD> Tuv0k: I upgraded ubuntu to alpha4 . Before I had my ATI proprietary driver working ...
<aLeSD> now I can't see the ATI driver in the gnome windows for the propetary driver
<aLeSD> and I haven't anything in /dev/drm
<Assid> Tuv0k: i dont see any mythtv updates mate
<aLeSD> so I can't start 3d
<Assid> alot of kde ones tho
<Assid> apparently they want to update the nvidia drivers once again
<aLeSD> I mean what's the driver that creates the /dev/drm devices ?
<Assid> okay anyone here coding php ?
<Pici> ##php
<Assid> and wants to try out zend ide for me please
<Assid> it just doesnt install
<Assid> Pici: yeah i know.. but zend ide doesnt install on hardy
<aLeSD> of better where could I find frglx.ko cause I havent it for the 2.6.24 kenel
<lz7> System Monitor->Resources scrolling of graphics is with delays
<lz7> jumping
<DanaG> !find Python.h
<ubotu> Found: python-htmlgen, python-hachoir-core, python-hachoir-metadata, python-hachoir-parser, python-hachoir-regex (and 13 others)
<DanaG> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<DanaG> !locate Python.h
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about locate python.h - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Assid> err
<Assid> Tuv0k: i dont see mythtv updates
<Tuv0k> look harder
<Assid> dunno.. it did all the updates
<Assid> mostly all kde stuff.. and nvidia didnt see mythtv there
<Tuv0k> look in synaptic man
<Tuv0k> I'm setting up the new myth weather now
<Tuv0k> and I hate it
<Assid> hrmm
<Assid> err how do i get the search tool do search thunderbird
<Assid> its greyed out and i cant choose it
<Assid> oh boy.. this isnt good
<Assid> Feb  9 00:28:41 intelquad kernel: [17649.820549] hda: status error: status=0x59 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest Error }
<enyc> Assid: aah yes that definitiely isnt good
<Assid> the sony rom sucks :(
<enyc> Assid: sony rom?
<Assid> yeah its a sony dvdrom
<enyc> Assid: as PATA primary master?
<Assid> yeah.. and liteon one as secondary
<Assid> err.. primary slave
<enyc> Assid: ok
<Assid> i dont have a secondary IDE connectivity on my mobo
<Assid> 1 ide interface only
<enyc> Assid: PATA has some really weird issues with drives on the same channel sometimes ;-)  depends on the combination of  drives/firmware/motheboard/use
<Assid> can that posssibly slow my machine down ?
<Assid> those drive seek errors
<enyc> Assid: depends whats going on.  it should just stop whatever process is waiting on the drive ;-)
<Assid> nah its going on since i booted
<Assid> i got a pretty decent rig.. and it starts slowing down after a bit
<enyc> so is something trying to access the drive?
<enyc> is there a disk in it?
<Assid> nope
<enyc> ok hrrm
<enyc> id first upgrade the firmware on both drives
<Assid> so either theres a memory leak somewhere or somethings gone haywire
<enyc> then try things like swap the master/slave or attach only 1 optical drive
<lz7> locale is broken, LANG=C, LC_CTYPE="C", LC_NUMERIC="C", etc
<enyc> what is the C locale anyway? ive never understood that
<Assid> err.. bbiab
<lz7> i don't know but it should be en_US.UTF-8
<enyc> lz7: hrrm there all these files in /usr/share/locale/ and stuff puzzling
<enyc> lz7: ive had trouble like that with debootstrapped system ...  even if install locales-all etc.
<enyc> lz7: workarounded by coping whatever it was off another system hrrm
<lz7> hmm there is no en_US dir in /usr/share/locale...
<enyc> ive never understood the whole locale/language thing... i understand what UTF-8 is tho
<enyc> lz7: i think that can be normal tho err
<enyc> lz7: hrrm on dapper6.06 its normal to have only "locale-archive" in /usr/lib/locale/ but many many dirs in /usr/share/locale/
<enyc> lz7: i dotn know whats different in hardy etc. etc.
<aLeSD> the sw mixing doesn't work anymore :(
<_Shade_> how to enable nvidia restricted drivers in hardy? my xorg.conf seems very small :)
<Tuv0k> _Shade_, same as gutsy
<Tuv0k> please read documentation
<theacolyte> so, does heron support nvidia 8800's on installation?
<theacolyte> couldn't find any good docs
<Tuv0k> read docs about nvidia period
<Tuv0k> if it uses the nvidia driver
<Oli``> theacolyte: I didn't have any issues
<Tuv0k> and it does, then it applies
<theacolyte> How about hand feeding me the answer since at least I tried? ;)
<theacolyte> I mean, with 7.10 you boot, black screen, you have to do black magic
<Tuv0k> this is not #ubuntu, its expected if you are here, you knowhow to read the docuemntation and search the forums, google as well
<theacolyte> I've gotten it to work
<theacolyte> Tuv0k: that was sarcasm, which obviously passed well over your head, if I have a question about Heron, this is the channel to ask it
<theacolyte> and your superior attitude be damned
<theacolyte> Oli``: when you installed it, did it boot right into the live cd portion?
<_Shade_> does hardy have restricted manager for kde?
<Oli``> theacolyte: urm, I can't remember back that far... I started on alpha 2... it certainly didn't take any time to do or I'd have remembered it being a pain
<Tuv0k> this is not the channel to holdyour hand
<theacolyte> Tuv0k: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=sarcasm&btnG=Google+Search
<Oli``> theacolyte: oh yeah, the free driver works fine
<theacolyte> nice, thanks Oli`` :)
<Oli``> theacolyte: and the restricted driver works fine too, just takes two clicks and another reboot to install (like gutsy)
<Tuv0k> just because one is lazy, does not make them inferior
<theacolyte> Tuv0k: I'd suggest googling sarcasm, sense of humor, and civility
<theacolyte> nice, I'll give it a whirl then
<Tuv0k> just try harder
<theacolyte> social graces works as well
<_Shade_> is there any restricted manager for kde in hardy?
<_Shade_> as it was in gutsy
<Tuv0k> lol
<Tuv0k> think about that for a second
<_Shade_> ?
<Tuv0k> have you even tried looking?
<_Shade_> yes i have
<Tuv0k> you've searched the repos?
<Tuv0k> the wiki
<Tuv0k> the forum
<lz7> the irc
<theacolyte> _Shade_: you'd be doing yourself a favor to ignore him
<theacolyte> or use him as a punching bag
<_Shade_> Tuv0k: sudo apt-cache search restricted
<_Shade_> thecrypto: :)
<theacolyte> hehe
<_Shade_> theacolyte: i meant
<_Shade_> so... does it exist or... ?
<theacolyte> If I had it installed, I'd be more than glad to help, instead of being a bastard and redirect you to another resource
<_Shade_> theacolyte: which is... ?
<aLeSD> is it normal that the audio sw mixing doesn't work anymore ?
<manchicken_> Amaranth: Wuddup?
<ewomer> has anyone fixed the flash player issue in firefox
<manchicken_> ewomer: Which one?
<manchicken_> The one where FF just doesn't recognize the player?
<ewomer> the one with this error
<ewomer> *** NSPlugin Wrapper *** ERROR: NPP_NewStream() invoke: Connection reset by peer
<ewomer> *** NSPlugin Wrapper *** ERROR: NPP_URLNotify() invoke: Connection closed
<ewomer> *** NSPlugin Wrapper *** ERROR: NPP_Destroy() invoke: Connection closed
<ewomer> *** NSPlugin Wrapper *** ERROR: NPP_New() invoke: Connection closed
<ewomer> *** NSPlugin Wrapper *** ERROR: NPP_New() invoke: Connection closed
<ewomer> *** NSPlugin Wrapper *** ERROR: NPP_New() invoke: Connection closed
<ewomer> *** NSPlugin Wrapper *** ERROR: NPP_New() invoke: Connection closed
<ewomer> *** NSPlugin Wrapper *** ERROR: NPP_New() invoke: Connection closed
<ewomer> *** NSPlugin Wrapper *** ERROR: NPP_New() invoke: Connection closed
<ewomer> *** NSPlugin Wrapper *** ERROR: NPP_New() invoke: Connection closed
<ewomer> *** NSPlugin Wrapper *** ERROR: NPP_New() invoke: Connection closed
<ewomer> *** NSPlugin Wrapper *** ERROR: NPP_New() invoke: Connection closed
<ewomer> *** NSPlugin Wrapper *** ERROR: NPP_Destroy() invoke: Connection closed
<ewomer> *** NSPlugin Wrapper *** ERROR: NPP_Destroy() invoke: Connection closed
<ewomer> *** NSPlugin Wrapper *** ERROR: NP_Shutdown() invoke: Connection closed
<ewomer> well errors
<selckin> learn to use a pastebin
<ewomer> how
<Pici> !paste | ewomer
<ubotu> ewomer: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ewomer> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55256/
<ewomer> like that
<ewomer> this is the error when i go to speedtest.net
<ewomer> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55258/
<lz7> window title issues in compiz is still here, with new 0.7 version, like wrong distorted colors for title (was dissapearing controls), theme is "human"
<Pici> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<lz7> Pici: are you advicing me not to use irc to make bug reports?
<Pici> lz7: You and anyone else paying attention,.
<lz7> i dont like registrations cuz if i get banned i need to re-register
<lz7> and i not like forums
<lz7> but i like irc
<enyc> lz7: ;-)
<Pici> Er.  Why would you get banned from Launchpad?
<lz7> i always get banned everythere, cuz i tend to not obey orders
<qzio> i got a problem with my settings windows crashing, like gnome-appearance-properties for example.
<qzio> getting segmentation fault (core dumped)
<qzio> "glib-critical **: g_markup_parse_context_end_parse: assertion `context->stat != STATE_ERROR' failed"
<lz7> i even was banned on #ubuntu-ru
<assid> heya
<assid> im on my laptop and for some reason i cant press shit ctrl or alt
<assid> no multiplpe key combinations work
<assid> i tried running metacity instead of compiz
<assid> but im still facing this issue
<assid> yo DanaG
<assid> your keyboard issues hit me
<assid> anyone/
<m11> evening
<sam7_> Hello, i hope i'm on the good IRC meeting for Ubuntu 8.04 LTS
<assid> irc meeting/
<assid> what meeting/
<sam7_> I look for the IRC meeting animated by Kwii
<DanaG> I'm here now.
<DanaG> That keyboard thing is REALLY annoying.
<matahari> hi
<matahari> i have some problems with hardy - i am very confused. I wanted to test the graphics with my nvidia card and enable the nvidia-driver
<matahari> i always did this in the xorg.conf, but there is nearly anything inside anymore
<matahari> now, how can i enable the driver?
<matahari> i already installed nvidia-glx-new and linux-restricted-modules
<lz7> hardware drivers applet
<lz7> they renamed that thing once again lol
<matahari> where can i find this?
<lz7> system->administration menu
<lz7> btw isnt it should auto enable itself if you install driver with synaptic? hm
<lz7> maybe not
<matahari> i can't find the admin menu
<matahari> it's strange
<matahari> (i use kubuntu - maybe i have to install something first)
<lz7> mmm just todays someone mentioned theres is no applet for kde yet
<lz7> if im not wrong
<matahari> but it must be possible to run this gnome-program in KDE?
<lz7> !find restricted
<ubotu> Found: jockey-common, jockey-gtk, linux-restricted-modules, linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-5-386, linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-5-generic (and 12 others)
<lz7> its called jockey-gtk
<matahari> ok
<matahari> :-)
<matahari> looks good
<lz7> is it work? tell
<lz7> *does
<matahari> seems so
<matahari> now let#s see if the driver works :-)
<matahari> damn
<matahari> now the keyboard doesn't work anymore
<matahari> argh
<matahari> it's dead
<lz7> yeah some ppl here having problem with keyboard too
<lz7> try to restart X
<matahari> how?
<lz7> alt+shift+backspace
<lz7> does it work
<lz7> oh
<lz7> i mean ctrl+shift
<DanaG> ctrl-alt-backspace restarts X.
<lz7> thanks
<DanaG> But it closes everything, of course.
<DanaG> Make sure to save work.
<matahari> no chance
<matahari> keyboard doesn't work anymore neither gutsy nor hardy
<lz7> i can't understand
<matahari> neither me
<lz7> is it work during POST?
<matahari> let me check again
<matahari> okay, now it seems to show reactions
<matahari> *puh*
<matahari> now sweat is running down
<matahari> i thjought i killed my keyboard
<matahari> okay, keyboard seems to work again
<matahari> :-)
<matahari> thanks a lot
<matahari> it works now
<lz7> ok
<matahari> thanks
<ethana2> ...Ubuntu seems to be using Brother DCP-7025 drivers for our DCP-7020
<ethana2> as it doesn't /work/, I would be comforted if it specifically used something at least called a DCP-7020 driver
<neo22> So.
<neo22> I don't think any of the desktop effects are actually working for me.
<siimo> desktop effects are useless anyway
<neo22> I don't care about them much. But they make other people like kubuntu.
<neo22> I did like my cube thought :(
<neo22> Also, how come no screensavers are showing up in the screensaver window?
<neo22> Hello?
<lz7> who is here?
<lz7> my screensavers are showin
<neo22> I only see Blank Screen and Random.
<neo22> This is using alpha 4 and kde 4.
<lz7> gnome here
<neo22> ah.
<neo22> this is probably more appropriate for the kde 4 channel
<lz7> but i never really understand why these thingies are called "screensavers" and what they are trying to "save"
<lz7> some kind of misconception
<dr-raku> [trying to save] the world
<neo22> Burn in? But not.
<lz7> tryint to save screen by displaying moving pictures? and save power by disaplying 3D pictures?
<dr-raku> yeah; 3d doesn't waste the battery [on a laptop, for ex.] at all! :))
<lz7> "You can use GPLed software to implement DRM, guide nuclear missiles, or run your own organized crime syndicate <...>" (fsf.org) NICE!
<lz7> i take it!
<lz7> or you can sit on irc all you life dreaming of "software freedom"
<lz7> that count too
<lz7> sorry it must be offtopic
<enyc> lz7: ;-)
<void^> once upon a time crts suffered from burn in problems when the same picture was displayed for a couple of hours, hence the idea of screensavers
<lz7> which crts? i owned vga display back in 80286 days, and still dont know what is burn in
<mohbana> hey guys i know this might sound stupid asking it but i use vista for gaming and i can't get my ps3 controller working on it because a 64bit doesn't exist i would have got in contact with the guy who madethe 32bit ones but i dont know who he/she is.  Anyhow out of curiousty i managed to get ut working on a gusty amd64 i.e. it responds to me pressing the buttons but what really puzzle is that on vista 64 its detected because i can see it i
<mohbana> n game controller but it simply doesn't respond to me pressing any of the buttons.  if anyone has any clue as to what i can do then go ahead.  thanks alot
<Pici> mohbana: Er. Ask in ##windows
<DanaG> bug 124406
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 124406 in ubuntu "Keyboard keys get stuck and repeat (Feisty, Gutsy)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/124406
<UnNaturalHigh> does anyone here know why the ondemand governor doesn't have a down_threshold?
#ubuntu+1 2008-02-09
<Bizurke> I've read that until PulseAudio is completely integrated there is no volume. Does this mean there is no volume control at all or that PulseAudio is just limited in the current state?
<ethana2> we have basic volume control
<Bizurke> great :-)
<Tuv0k> anyone using deluge?
<Tuv0k> are you 64bit, and is it stable?
<Tuv0k> trashmission is slooooow
<Dr_willis> I find that with most clients - its the  # of connections/settings and so forth that make them slow.  Not the actual client
<RAOF> Bizurke: Once you've set things up in System->Preferences->Sound, everything should work.
<RAOF> Bizurke: If you want the more specialised/cool features of pulseaudio (per-stream volume, swapping streams betwenn devices, etc), you'll want to install the padevchooser package, which pulls in all that UI.
<Bizurke> I just wanted to make sure that I will have volume control in general
<RAOF> Yes, it will.
<Bizurke> thanks
<RAOF> To make everything work like you'd hope you probably want to seth the default mixer track in System->Pref->Sound to the pulseaudio output.
<rockets> Is hardy going to have fakeraid support in the installer?
<lz7> http://img404.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot1an8.png --- window title corruption bug with compiz enabled, and i think now it is "human" theme bug, cant reprodice this on custom themes
<lz7> http://img512.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot1bm0.png --- another screenshot, whole window title is missing
<lz7> oh.. this is actually 2 screenshots in 1
<lz7> i cant use compiz since ubuntu 7.04
<lz7> and its not fixed in hardy
 * enyc keeps hearding about huwan themee
<enyc> ;puzzling
<lz7> happens with "mist" theme too
<lz7> :/
<lz7> crazy http://img519.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot3uo8.png
<lz7> wrong title colors
<RAOF> rockets: Probably not the live installer.  It should work in th ealternate installer, but I've never tried.
<Bizurke> wow.. upgrade from a fresh (today) 7.04 is going to take a good while
<rockets> RAOF, ok, thats fine.
<c1|freaky> if i manually installed a kernel module, dont i have to reinstall that anymore after a kernel upgrade (apt) in hardy anymore?
<DanaG> Gaack, stupid Super key.
<DanaG> The 'key gets stuck' issue has pissed me off to the point where I'm now booted into Windows (even though Metacity would've still worked).
<ethana2> DanaG: when i run into stuff like that, I use gutsy liveCD's ;)
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/124406
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 124406 in ubuntu "Keyboard keys get stuck and repeat (Feisty, Gutsy)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ethana2> ohhhhhh
<DanaG> It's a rather major issue for me.
<ethana2> so its been around
<ethana2> and we're trying to fix it before hardy is out
<DanaG> It renders xorg (with compiz) unusable.
<DanaG> I've only started having this issue since, oh, about a week or two ago.  I've been using Hardy since the first or second 2.6.24 package was released.
<DanaG> I've had to go *Ctrl-Alt-Backspace*       *Ctrl-Alt-Backspace*          laaa deeee daaaa......        *Ctrl-Alt-Backspace*           .... laaa dee. DAMNIT!  *Ctrl-Alt-Backspace*
<ethana2> As this is a LTS release, I expect a great focus on reliability and stability for the release..
<ethana2> oh
<ethana2> i ran into something like that
<ethana2> gdm starting a new X every 6 seconds
<DanaG> Not that.
<ethana2> my dual seat, well i know its different
<DanaG> It's me killing X because a key has gotten stuck and rendered the desktop unusable.
<ethana2> but i get the frustration
<DanaG> In about 6 hours yesterday evening (from 5 PM until at least midnight), I probably restarted Xorg about 15 or 20 times, if not more.
<Pici> Yikes.
<DanaG> Here's my status message I've now set in Pidgin, with line breaks removed:
<DanaG> *Ctrl-Alt-Backspace*    (key gets software-stuck...)   *Ctrl-Alt-Backspace*          laaa deeee daaaa......        *Ctrl-Alt-Backspace*           .... laaa dee DAMNIT!    *Ctrl-Alt-Backspace*   .........   /me gives up and boots Windows for now.     Here's why:   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/124406
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 124406 in ubuntu "Keyboard keys get stuck and repeat (Feisty, Gutsy)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ethana2> so when i plug in the brother DCP-7020 printer/scanner, it tells me to use the driver for the DCP-7025.. and it doesn't work right
<ethana2> http://solutions.brother.com/linux/sol/printer/linux/lpr_drivers.html
<ethana2> so then I can choose between LPR and CUPS drivers and I don't even know what LPR is
<ethana2> ..so I click on CUPS, DCP-7020, debian, and it gives me a .deb which I install..
<ethana2> oh no, that's the LPR driver
<ethana2> ...what?
<ethana2> ohhhhhhh....   http://solutions.brother.com/linux/sol/printer/linux/cups_wrapper_install5.html  ...joy
<ethana2> Is this something I should file a bug on?  "I'm too lazy to install a driver for my Brother DCP-7020, please make it Just Work"
<DanaG> What can I do about the keyboard stuckage?
<lz7> ppl mentioning disablin key repeat in gnome
<lz7> well... in DE
<lz7> DanaG: they also mention different reasons for that issue, starting from dhcp client, to usb bus overload and kernel bugs
<lz7> did you tried another distro?
<lz7> i have a bunch of options in bios related to usb compatibility also, if your keyb is usb
<DanaG> It's actually a laptop keyboard... PS/2.
<DanaG> The issue only started about one or two weeks ago.
<DanaG> If even that.
<DanaG> I think there was some Xorg update in there somewhere.
<lz7> if this is xorg update... then do a fresh install and don't update... problem solved
<Pici> or.... file a bug.
<lz7> already filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/124406 and this thread is not assigned to anyone even
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 124406 in ubuntu "Keyboard keys get stuck and repeat (Feisty, Gutsy)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Dr_willis> Hmm. I need to search the hardy bugs for any fusesmb issues.
<Dr_willis> once i figure out how to use launchpad.net to just show  hardy bugs. :)
<DanaG> I'm also having that keyboard issue.
<DanaG> It's a real showstopper, in my opinion.
<DanaG> Oh wait, I see, you were linking somebody else to it.
<rockets> Anybody here running hardy as their main OS?
<RAOF> rockets: Yeah, I'm stupid enough to do that.
<rockets> RAOF, how's it going?
<RAOF> Fine.
<RAOF> Basically, it's an issue of knowing enough to not break it.
<RAOF> It's *extremely* easy to break accidentally and automatically.
<rockets> RAOF, how does one avoid breaking it?
<rockets> Or rather, what does break it?
<lz7> i dont see much difference in hardy vs gutsy, them both broken
<rockets> yeah
<Pici> sigh.
<rockets> i find gutsy very broken as well.
<rockets> feisty was better
<lz7> so hardy is perfectly fits to idea to use it
<RAOF> rockets: By being *very* careful when you upgrade; you need to make sure nothing important is getting removed.
<RAOF> By using aptitude; it's generally more verbose about what it's doing, and why.
<RAOF> And by having backups!
<rockets> RAOF, im just pining for b43
<Pici> And often the first suggestion it makes when dependencies are messed up may not be the 'right one'
<rockets> bcm43xx sucks.
<rockets> im hoping b43 is much better
<rockets> im almost tempted to run 6.06 until hardy comes out :-P
<rockets> i feel like it might be more stable :-D
<lz7> well i have no stability issues, if not play games with compiz enabled whatever
<lz7> i'm even impressed
<DanaG> I have that **** keyboard stuckage.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/124406
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 124406 in ubuntu "Keyboard keys get stuck and repeat (Feisty, Gutsy)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<DanaG> That one's a showstopper for me now.
<rockets> I just cant connect to about
<rockets> oh.
<rockets> 50% of wifi networks
<lz7> well i noticed some apps crashing in hardy, but its even hardly noticable cuz my main app pidgin never crashed lol, but i know how to crash it btw
<rockets> for no apparent reason
<UnNaturalHigh> rockets, do you have a bcm4318?
<DanaG> *Ctrl-Alt-Backspace*    (key gets software-stuck...)     *Ctrl-Alt-Backspace*          laaa deeee daaaa......          *Ctrl-Alt-Backspace*           .... laaa dee DAMNIT!       *Ctrl-Alt-Backspace*   .........
<DanaG> /me gives up and boots Windows for now.
<rockets> UnNaturalHigh, I have a dell wireless 1390, dont remember which bcm that is
<rockets> UnNaturalHigh, 4311
<UnNaturalHigh> ahhh, my bcm4318 works great
<UnNaturalHigh> I am sure they will eventually get yours working well
<rockets> i hope so.
<rockets> its a little better in ndiswrapper
<rockets> but not by much
<UnNaturalHigh> rockets, to be honest in windows broadcom chipsets suck too
<rockets> UnNaturalHigh, works fine for me in windows.
<UnNaturalHigh> broadcom just make terrible wireless chipsets imho
<rockets> Ill try to connect to wifi
<rockets> fail
<rockets> reboot to XP
<rockets> and connect fine
<rockets> to the same network
<UnNaturalHigh> rockets, are you running the latest kernel from the hardy repo's?
<rockets> UnNaturalHigh, im not running hardy at all.
<rockets> i was just saying
<rockets> that i hope b43 in hardy
<rockets> fixes the problems ive had
<UnNaturalHigh> rockets, why not upgrade to the hardy kernel?
<rockets> UnNaturalHigh, because i dont want to break things?
<rockets> or are you saying
<UnNaturalHigh> rockets, I only run 10 packages from hardy
<rockets> run hardy kernel, with gutsy everything else?
<rockets> I feel like that's somehow an awful idea.
<UnNaturalHigh> rockets, running kernel will not break things, except you may have to upgrade a nvidia package too
<UnNaturalHigh> rockets, or just compile a vanilla kernel
<rockets> well, good thing I don't have an nvidia card then.
<rockets> speaking of which, maybe i can run the hardy fglrx
<UnNaturalHigh> rockets, b43 is vastly superior to bcm43xx
<lz7> i even cant understand why gutsy repository not updated you cant even install latesl kernel or drivers or apps
<lz7> there is no "hardy" kernel
<lz7> its gutsy kernel too
<rockets> lz7, thats how releases work, they dont change version numbers within a release
<UnNaturalHigh> rockets, I haven't tried the fglrx, I run the ati one
<Pici> lz7: If you want a rolling release, try Debian, Ubuntu doesnt work like that.
<rockets> if you REALLY want a rolling release
<rockets> use gentoo.
<rockets> they update within like an hour of source releases :-P
<UnNaturalHigh> rockets, use arch over gentoo
<rockets> same reasoning though.
<UnNaturalHigh> rockets, if you want we can add the hardy repo and pin it?
<rockets> UnNaturalHigh, huh?
<UnNaturalHigh> rockets, I can show you how to add the hardy repo and pin it so you can run just the kernel from the hardy repo
<rockets> oh
<rockets> well im not booted into linux right now
<rockets> but is it just a config file?
<UnNaturalHigh> so you came here just to complain about ubuntu from windows?
<Pici> Its not really a good idea.
<UnNaturalHigh> Pici, what is that?
<rockets> UnNaturalHigh, no, i came here to ask some questions, and i happen to be running windows right now.
<Pici> UnNaturalHigh: Mixing and matching kernels.... and then subsequently expecting support.
<rockets> Pici, who expected support?
<UnNaturalHigh> Pici, works fine, and I don't get ubuntu support
<UnNaturalHigh> ubuntu support is non-existent when you don't pay anything
<Pici> I guess I spend too much time in #ubuntu explaining why its not a good idea.... just in the habit ;)
 * UnNaturalHigh runs every distro under the sun
<rockets> is b43legacy bcm43xx?
<UnNaturalHigh> I just run ubuntu on one of my laptops
<UnNaturalHigh> rockets, no
<rockets> so whats b43legacy then
<UnNaturalHigh> http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<rockets> ive read that page
<rockets> it doesnt really explain the difference between b43 and b43legacy
<UnNaturalHigh> rockets, check out softmac vs mac80211
<rockets> right
<rockets> i already know what those things are
<rockets> if thats the difference, then awesome.
<rockets> hmm. any ideas on how to install ubuntu if i dont have any blank cds.
<lz7> use blank dvds
<rockets> lz7, very funny.
<UnNaturalHigh> does anyone else here find the up_threshold of the ondemand governor to low for laptops?
<UnNaturalHigh> rockets, http://lubi.sourceforge.net/
<UnNaturalHigh> I can't say if it works, but I was considering trying it
<UnNaturalHigh> tell me how it goes
<UnNaturalHigh> looks stable though
<rockets> UnNaturalHigh, lubi assumes i already have linux installed.
<rockets> i dont on this pc
<rockets> and wubi creates a weird type of install id prefer to avoid.
<UnNaturalHigh> UNetbootin installer of 32-bit Ubuntu 7.10 for Windows ???
<UnNaturalHigh> http://lubi.sourceforge.net/unetbootin.html
<rockets> interesting
<rockets> thanks
<UnNaturalHigh> np
<UnNaturalHigh> I'm out, going to workout
<rockets> later
 * DanaG curses the keyboard again.
<DanaG> Yay, metacity.  At least now my <grrrrrrr> keyboard won't get stuck.
<ethana2> ok, we're getting a little tired of waiting and are going to resume attempts to get this dual seat rig functional
<ethana2> anybody want to help?  ^_^
<ethana2> i'm using the xorg.conf and the gdm.conf-custom given to me here: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/best-way-to-build-a-computer-for-2-users-567529/page2.html#post3045119
<ethana2> and modifying them for my machine
<ethana2> is there any major change I should know about with this version of xorg?
<DanaG> Evdev is broken, for one.
<ethana2> ohhhhhhh
<ethana2> that could be a real problem
<ethana2> because I'm asking it to handle six devices
<ethana2> 2 keyboard, 2 mouse, multimedia buttons HID, USB power button
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-evdev/+bug/173833
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 173833 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev "evdev mouse fails on hardy: cannot open input pEvdev" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ethana2> ..if the power button on the multimedia keyboard counts as something evdev..
<ethana2> reading bug..
<ethana2> that does look like a serious problem
<ethana2> hmmmmmmmm
<ethana2> An old version of Ubuntu would likely use old graphics card drivers, and I need as new as I can get
<ethana2> but this version, being in alpha, has broken stuff right in evdev
<ethana2> I'm going to have to say that I'm content with not succeeding now if I know I will later
<DanaG> As long as the evdev brokenness isn't "by design"....
<ethana2> hmmm...  One week until feature freeze
<ethana2> If a comprehensive reworking of Screens and Graphics doesn't make the cut, I don't know exactly what I'm going to have to do
<DanaG> I want a "changing wallpaper over time" feature as in Fedora 8.
<ethana2> DanaG: have you tried using screensavers for that kind of thing yet?
<ethana2> DanaG: or do you actually use desktop icons?
<DanaG> I do use desktop icons -- especially when things crash and that's the only way to open a terminal.
<ethana2> interesting
<ethana2> the KDE folks say you can use anything as a background that you can code
<ethana2> anything at all
<ethana2> and still use desktop icons and plasma
<ethana2> ..that'll be nice to get that feature into the pool, spur some competition there
<DanaG> What would I have to do to suggest the feature?
<ethana2> this may be a copout, but I think I'll just install userful for now
<Dr_willis> userfull - wasent very usefull.. wheni tried it last week.
<Dr_willis> :)
<ethana2> E: desktop-multiplier: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<ethana2> gahh
<ethana2> Dr_willis: how many seats are you running?
<Dr_willis> I belive i couldent even get the thing to boot properly....
<ethana2> well, it did manage to crash compiz
<Dr_willis> or am i getting similer named disrtos confused..
<ethana2> ...and my system actually seems more responsive now, suprise surprise
<Dr_willis> Im on 3rd shift now.. im confused a lot lately
<DanaG> What should I do to make the suggestion of the wallpaper-changes-over-time thing?
<ethana2> DanaG: that feature will be all the rage in a few months with fedora, KDE4, and Eubuntu
<ethana2> DanaG: so I don't think you have to do anything
<ethana2> Dr_willis:  rephrase ~ How many seats are you /trying/ to run?
<DanaG> Because that thing immediately struck me as beautiful, when I installed Fedora 8 in a VM.
<ethana2> yeah
<DanaG> I'm also using the Fedora 8 theme, "Nodoka", with a less "OMG-so-bright-I-need-sunglasses" blue (from the "Jellyfish" theme on gnome-look).
<ethana2> i think i remember nodoka looking spiffy
<ethana2> like an ars technica review or something
<DanaG> new word I use: nifty-spiffy   (hyphenated).
<Dr_willis> was trying to do just 2. but Im so busy with other stuff right now.. i cant even rember what i did. :)
<Dr_willis> i cant enen rember why i was trying to do 2 heh..
<DanaG> That's the first blue theme I've ever found that didn't feel lame or cliche or overused.
<ethana2> DanaG: I've heard that opinion before
<DanaG> That's with the darker blue, for me.
<ethana2> so it's a widget and window decorator theme, right?
<RAOF> DanaG: Yeah, nodoka looks cool.  I've got a Debian package on mentors for it.
<ethana2> search doesn't work in gnome art manager
<ethana2> is nodoka even in there?
<RAOF> ethana2: No, it isn't.  It's a new gtk engine, and as such requires building.
<crimsun> I'm liking svn trunk clearlooks + Clearlooks-flat-compact from gnome-look
<ethana2> RAOF: I see...  cool
<ethana2> well, it looks like the userful people aren't pulling a cedega
<ethana2> they're actually innovating
<ethana2> so I shouldn't mind supporting them..
<ethana2> and be especially grateful for their free two seat non commercial license.
<ethana2> ...so I'll be hoping it works on hardy soon
<ionstorm> i got a good question, I have a hyperthreaded cpu, if I disable the hyperthreading will I notice a performance decrease?
<Dr_willis> proberly.. and why would you want to.. :)
<Dr_willis> depends on what you are doing also.
<ionstorm> well for some reason my load time is always 2.00 +
<ionstorm> with the hyperthreading enabled
<ionstorm> with it disabled I idle at 0.00 not 2.00
<ionstorm> just a lame bug that annoys me lol
<Dr_willis> I noticed  when i had  upgraded this box to  hardy, that it was only seeing 1 cpu.
<Dr_willis> a clean reinstall - now it sees both.
<ionstorm> mine see's both but load averages are wack
<ionstorm> why would I idle at 2.00 ?
<Dr_willis> im not even sure what those #'s really mean
<ionstorm> nm then hehe
<DanaG> I wish there were a known solution to my keyboard bug, that didn't involve ditching compiz.
<ionstorm> gnome needs its own compositing
<ionstorm> compiz=bloat
<ionstorm> buggy too
<DanaG> Well, at least THIS bug has been fixed.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/188171
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 188171 in gnome-settings-daemon "user keyboard layout not loaded" [Low,Fix released]
<DanaG> I haven't had any severe issues with compiz until this latest keyboard issue.
<DanaG> And it's not compiz's fault -- it only started happening after some xorg update.
<ionstorm> reconfigure xorg
<DanaG> No, I'm not about to trash my nice touchpad config and such.
<ionstorm> bbiab reboot
<cyphase> What does everyone think about having the Add/Remove Programs dialog only show one of each type of app by default? It could be a simple checkbox to show the rest. So, instead of showing 5 different browsers, it would only have firefox, or instead of 5 different feed readers, it would only have one (e.g. Liferea)
<UnNaturalHigh> DanaG, you sure have a lot of problems with ubuntu
<ethana2> cyphase: people need to see choice to know they have it, most of the time
<cyphase> ethana2: and you don't think a checkbox would be enough
<cyphase> right in the main dialog
<cyphase> or maybe, it wouldn't be default, but you'd have that option
<cyphase> "Only show one of each type of program" [ ]
<cyphase> something like that
<ethana2> but then you have to pick which one
<ethana2> epiphany or firefox?
<ethana2> abiword or openoffice writer?
<ethana2> ...and so on
<Dr_willis> pornview, or gwenview, or irfanview, or ....
<ethana2> or, you know, Kwriter or Konqueror if you're on kubuntu
<Dr_willis> oh wait.. irfanview is windows. :P
<ethana2> wow, is that an actual app?
<Dr_willis> !info pornview
<ubotu> pornview (source: pornview): Image and movie viewer/manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2pre1-7ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 225 kB, installed size 668 kB
<Dr_willis> Yes. :)
<ethana2> wow.
<Dr_willis> !find hotbabe
<cyphase> ethana2: well, firefox has been picked
<Dr_willis> medibuntu has a hotbabe - load meter. :)
<ubotu> Package/file hotbabe does not exist in hardy
<cyphase> so has openoffice, and evolution, and totem, etc etc
<ethana2> firefox uses twice as much RAM as epiphany
<ethana2> and gecko is gecko
<cyphase> ethana2: but it's been picked
<ethana2> yeah..
<cyphase> ethana2: whether you or i agree or disagree is irrelevant in this regard
<ethana2> hmm, well, it may even make add/remove snappier
<ethana2> i don't know what i think exactly on that...
<ethana2> whatever, I guess
<cyphase> just an idea i had
<ethana2> they know what they're doing
<ethana2> yeah
<ethana2> hey, cyphase
<Dr_willis> speaking of browsers..  i find it odd that the ubuntu firefox extensions 'thing' installs extensions globally. - thats good in ways.. and bad in ways. :)
<ethana2> make sure your ideas end up in ideapool
<cyphase> ideapool? what's that?
<ethana2> ohhhhhh
<cyphase> :)
<ethana2> google it
<ethana2>  /very/ handy
<ethana2> I've put tens of ideas on that
<ethana2> that's where they go
 * DanaG wants sunrise-midday-sunset-night-{loop} wallpaper.
<cyphase> sun_cycle.gif
<ethana2> igoogle
<DanaG> Yeah, but I want it real time.
<DanaG> In other words, I do want the thingy Fedora 8 does.
<DanaG> s/do //
<Dr_willis> Hmm... DanaG  that gives me a interesting idea for a wallpaper changing  'female' :) in the morning she has on an apron,, and later in the day a maid outfit... and.. i better stop now.
<Dr_willis> :)
<ethana2>  /clear
<ethana2> ^_^
<DanaG> But the required infrastructure is the same.
<hydrogen> Dr_willis: I think we can all imagine what she has on in the late evening!
<DanaG> Dr_willis: there's the package 'hot-babe' in medibuntu; I'll let you google that one for yourself.
<coz_> DanaG, that one surprised me
<coz_> DanaG, i was actually hoping it would just slightly better but it was still surprising :)
<DanaG> You can probably make other graphics for it.
<coz_> DanaG, ah oh!!   just up my alley then lol
<Dr_willis> heh.
<Assid> err did something go horribly wrong in the update within the last 15 hours
<Dr_willis> Not noticed.. not heard much in here about any issues
<Assid> i did some updates last night before going to bed.. and now i boot up and my machine is horribly slow
<Dr_willis> you are the first ive heard of it.. Someone was mentioning some load issue with  his multithreaded cpu earlier today
<Assid> hrmm must be related.. i got a quad core
<Dr_willis> i got an amd x2 but havent noticed.. not on linux right now however
<Dr_willis> there was a kernel update  this morning... or yesterday..
<ethana2> Dr_Willis: BSD, OpenSolaris, Windows, or OSX?
<ethana2> other?
<Dr_willis> ethana2,  right now on vista. :0 getting ready to play some Teamfortress 2
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> im used to 3rd shift.. I am up till 7am.
<ethana2> We must have a gaming-mode
<Dr_willis> and its only 2 am now.
<ethana2> where the DE is hibernated
<ethana2> so you free up all your ram
<ethana2> it would be great for fullscreen blender
<Dr_willis> ethana2,  sounds like some of the hacks i recall for Windows years ago...
<Dr_willis> :)
<ethana2> we can do it better
<Dr_willis> i rember an almost identical idea/thing for Quake when it came out
<ethana2> windows doesn't run on the PS2, PS3, xbox, and Wii
<Assid> i thought xbox ran some sort of windows
<ethana2> mod
<ethana2> it uses some nt kernel
<ethana2> as does the 360
<ethana2> but the 360 uses demonic code signing ^_^
<ethana2> which makes the hardware absolutely worthless to me
<Assid> err this is bad
<Assid> bash: /usr/bin/top: Input/output error
<Assid> same thing if i run gedit from terminal
<Assid> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/bash_3.2-0ubuntu14_i386.deb: failed to sync updated files list file for package bash
<Assid> that just failed
<Assid> is the filesystem being corrupted?!?!
<Assid> you guys have a clue whats happening here?
<Assid> Dr_willis: i think the updates yday were for amd64 if im not mistaken
<Assid> weird how it came down to me .. considering im not using that kernel
<Assid> im gonna go reboot
<Assid> brb
<Assid> i cant work like this.. eveyrthing takes hours to do
<DanaG> Something fun to listen to when it's late: Coast to Coast AM.
<DanaG> Just take everything with a grain of salt.
<DanaG> Or heck, you may need a whole shaker of salt.
<ethana2> or hey
<ethana2> throw in Half Life
<DanaG> Seen it.
<DanaG> SOmebody pretending to be Gordon Freeman.
<ethana2> yes.
<DanaG> I wonder if George Noory found that out later.
<ethana2> lol
<ethana2> time to dig up those old Twilight Zone episodes
<ethana2> ..."there's this key I have..
<ethana2> no matter what door you stick it in, the same room is on the other side
<ethana2> it seems to be a hotel room in..  arizona maybe.."
<DanaG> Time to get GPS.
<ethana2> ^_^
<ethana2> Hey, remember that Free Software laptop idea?
<ethana2> Is there a channel for discussion on that?
<rgreening> pandora
<ethana2> rgeening: ...what?
<DanaG> It can't be all THAT hard to find one, can it?  Intel wifi, Intel graphics.  Right?   ... or am I missing something?
<Assid> okay back
<ethana2> i still think it has to be non-x86
<Assid> when i was shutting down i got an error like ext3-fs ... some kinda inode error
<ethana2> i take it no such channel exists then?
<rgreening> not sure. Do a gogle for pandora
<ethana2> k
<rgreening> pandora is the codemane for a free linux based mini laptop.
<rgreening> might be what you ar elooking for
<ethana2> i'm not seeing it
<Assid> err. how do you get the index service to index thunderbird?
<Assid> the option to do so is disabled
<rgreening> http://openpandora.org/
<ethana2> k
<rgreening> http://www.linuxdevices.com/news/NS7004794073.html
<rgreening> http://pandora.bluwiki.com/
<rgreening> That should get you some info
<rgreening> :)
<ethana2> thaaaat's not what I'm looking for
<rgreening> lol
<DanaG> Wow, that's fugly.
<rgreening> It's open source and runs linux and is a laptop ... hahaha
<DanaG> I'd rather an OLPC laptop.
<ethana2> DS w/ MMU
<ethana2> ^_^
<ethana2> ..aaand no stylus
<rgreening> Pandora is meant to be an answer to Handheld gaming with Laptop functionality
<ethana2> yeah
<rgreening> How about the EEE PC
<rgreening> Asus puts it out I thinbk
<rgreening> http://eeepc.asus.com/global/
<ethana2> high end
<DanaG> Celeron == no speedstep.  Lame-o.
<ethana2> you know that new SSD tech?
<ethana2> 16 GB of that
<DanaG> Come on, how about an old Pentium M?
<ethana2> SPARC T2
<ethana2> and it must have a GPGPU
<ethana2> don't do anything serious on that CPU
<ethana2> not on a mobile
<DanaG> ✈
<ethana2> I think the trick to go anywhere special
<ethana2> is to use Free Software as a chance to blow open the ISA market
<Assid> err anyone know where the path's are set ?
<ethana2> Assid: do you want mine?
<Assid> i cheked in /etc/profile and /etc/bash.bashrc
<ChaosParser> Hardy and BCM4311 chipset wifi, ndiswrapper, or b43 driver?
<ethana2> /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<Assid> ethana2: no.. i want to know where they are being set
<ethana2> interesting
<Assid> bashcompletion apparently
<Assid> nope
<hyper_ch> hiho, what's the best way to upgrade to hardy? Reinstall of the system?
<Assid> how do i get the tracker to search thunderbird emails?
<DanaG> Path may be in /etc/environment.
<DanaG> I usually manually enable completion both for my account and for root.
<Assid> DanaG: ?
<DanaG> Look at the .bashrc for root.
<DanaG> And look at your own .bashrc.
<DanaG> Both have completion disabled by default.
<DanaG> I also enabled the 'll' and 'la' aliases.
<DanaG> I also added cls='clear;reset;clear
<DanaG> '
<Assid> any idea on how to get tracker to search thunderbird emails?
<DanaG> Mmm, tetris.   ▟▘▗▙ ▝▙ ▗▟  ▙▖ ▄▄  █
<Assid> i wonder if i should get rid of tracker and use google instead
<Assid> this is kinda sucky
<ethana2> no
<ethana2> oh, well then
<ethana2> I remember being dissapointed
<Assid> doesnt track my emails
<ethana2> that google desktop for linux didn't have the deskbar
<ethana2> but now we have desklets and plasma
<Assid> dont mind.. not that into much into deskbar
<ethana2> it's all i used ^_^
<ethana2> if plasma widgets don't have snap-to, my mild OCD will drive me insane
<ethana2> i think i'd just prefer a sidebar, really
<Assid> OCD ?
<Assid> err.. i just wanna be able to search my emails
<Assid> very very important
<ethana2> yes.
<DanaG> I just use the old deskbar applet, from when it was still a **** popdown menu.
<Assid> is there some kinda plugin or something i gotta get to have to work with thunderbird? id ont get it.. the option is in the preferances
<Assid> hey DanaG you still gettig that recursive deleting issues?
<DanaG> I think I am.
<Assid> man i filed soo many bugs since then.. i think launchpad hates me now
<DanaG> Yep.
<DanaG> Still getting it.
<Assid> if you really want to break something.. give it to a windows user
<Assid> okay seriously.. what do i do about my email tracking
<Assid> its pretty darn important to me
<DanaG> Beagle may be able to do it.
<Assid> you dont think i should use google?
<Assid> okay awn doesnt update me when pidgin windows are updated
<ChaosParser> Eh, if you really want to break something, give it to an AOL user.
<ChaosParser> Anyone know how to get rid of these funky jungle looking window shadows in compiz?
<hyper_ch> don't use compiz and they are gone ;)
<DanaG> Anybody know how to prevent my keyboard from getting stuck?
<DanaG> It's a relatively new problem for me, in Xorg.
<Assid> hyper_ch: ?
<ChaosParser> hyper_ch: I couldn't live without desktop wall.
<Assid> DanaG: new keyboard
<hyper_ch> ChaosParser: sounds lke you're addicted ;)
<DanaG> It's not the keyboard!
<DanaG> It's an Xorg issue.
<Assid> then ?
<Assid> whats happening?
<Assid> alt and ctrl not working?
<Assid> shift neither?
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/124406
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 124406 in ubuntu "Keyboard keys get stuck and repeat (Feisty, Gutsy)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<DanaG> That's what.
<ChaosParser> hyper_ch: What can I say, I'm a useable desktop size queen, and we're talking about a notebook with a 14.1 widescreen display.  :-p
<DanaG> Look at the last two.
<hyper_ch> ChaosParser: there's somewhere an option...
<ChaosParser> hyper_ch: reflection!
<ChaosParser> duh,
<ChaosParser> lol
<hyper_ch> DanaG: maybe update that bug report also to hardy?
<hyper_ch> ChaosParser: ;) it's been a while since I had a look last at ccsm
<Assid> i DanaG i had a imilar issue
<Assid> i fixed it myself.. cause no one woud help me
<Assid> well.. mainlky cause i couldnt type straight
<Assid> but this is what you do
<Assid> open a terminal
<Assid> metacity --replace
<Assid> dont put &
<hyper_ch> DanaG: oh, yo already did :)
<hyper_ch> +u
<DanaG> I didn't edit the description, though.
<Assid> then.. type reboot so it rebootsd without saving
 * hyper_ch wonders whether he should try hardy with Xfce, KDE or Gnome...
<Assid> err awn should me modifiable so you can set how long you want the icon to keep bouncing if it gets updated
<Assid> updatedb: fatal error: load_file: Could not open file: /etc/updatedb.conf: No such file or directory
<Assid> something wrong with this?
<Assid> this is from a fresh install of alpha4 and updates
<hyper_ch> Assid: I guess it does not exist
<Assid> yeah.. question is why
<Assid> and can someone pastebin theirs please
<hyper_ch> Assid: because install did not make one?
<Assid> hyper_ch: right.. shouldnt it have?
<Assid> i tried to reinstall slocate .. didnt help
<hyper_ch> Assid: http://phpfi.com/295306 --> from gutsy
<Assid> sweet thanks
<ChaosParser> hyper_ch: Gnome! :-p  The rest are ugly.
<hyper_ch> ChaosParser: xfce looks beautiful
<ChaosParser> hyper_ch: Meh.  I like my desktop wall, network manager, and pink flames when I minimize.
<hyper_ch> ChaosParser: network manager? what for?
<ChaosParser> hyper_ch: Wifi!
<hyper_ch> Assid: I neither have a updatedb.conf in my old hardy try
<hyper_ch> ChaosParser: what do you need a network manager for? ^^
<Assid> hyper_ch: so the package has an issue
<hyper_ch> Assid: for me it's an alpha1 release
<hyper_ch> Assid: I didn't go on using it since my dvd-rom had problems
<ChaosParser> hyper_ch: Honestly.  xfce for older hardware is wonderful.  but I prefer Gnome's overall look and feel.
<hyper_ch> Assid: but now I found out there's a "fix" for it
<hyper_ch> ChaosParser: xfce is also on newer hardware wonderful
<Assid> porting it from gutsy ?
<hyper_ch> ChaosParser: the thing I miss is that I cannot drag/drop multiple files on the desktop
<hyper_ch> Assid: ???
<Assid> taking gutsy's updatedb.conf file ?
<hyper_ch> Assid: btw, make a bug report
<Assid> yes.. doing that
<hyper_ch> Assid: I pasted mine from gutsy... told you so
<Assid> err. i was referring to your "fix" as in taking it from gutsy
<ChaosParser> hyper_ch: Eh, Gnome is easier to grasp conceptually.  I tried throwing xfce on my imaging server at work instead of Gnome, and it confused the poor windows geeks too much.
<hyper_ch> Assid: no, my dvd-rom has a problem
<hyper_ch> Assid: I need to re-initiate it
<DanaG> Another thing:
<hyper_ch> ChaosParser: why does a server need a gui at all?
<hyper_ch> ChaosParser: *shiver*
<DanaG> Try copying stuff to a  nearly-full volume, then running out of space.  Now try to use Nautilus to free up space.  You can't!
<DanaG> Every new window is blocked by the "out of space" dialog.
<hyper_ch> DanaG: run nautilus as root
<DanaG> The SAME dialog, in fact.
<hyper_ch> DanaG: gksu nautilus
<hyper_ch> DanaG: and then delete some stuff
<DanaG> It's still a bad bug.
<hyper_ch> DanaG: there's still some space reserved for root because of that
<ChaosParser> hyper_ch: Ubuntu + DRBL + Clonezilla.  - And well, it doesn't.  But it was a linux project put together by windows users that I stole and fixed as much as I could.  :-p
<hyper_ch> DanaG: it's not a bug but the way linux works
<DanaG> But before gvfs, you COULD go to a new nautilus window!
<DanaG> It's not a "can't do anything because root is out of space".
<Assid> i agree with DanaG bad bug on that
<DanaG> I'm speaking of things like my portable media player.
<Assid> hyper_ch: done: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/slocate/+bug/190400
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 190400 in slocate "slocate doesnt include updatedb.conf" [Undecided,New]
<hyper_ch> for root there's a bit of space reserved so root can still operate
<hyper_ch> so normal users run out of space, nothing can be done through them anymore
<hyper_ch> ChaosParser: what's drbl and clonezilla?
<DanaG> That's not the issue.
<DanaG> The issue is gvfs blocking every nautilus window for that volume.
<ChaosParser> hyper_ch: PXE booting imagine software + LTSP.
<hyper_ch> Assid: it works with the gutsy conf?
<Assid> hyper_ch: seems to yes
<hyper_ch> Assid: ok :)
<ChaosParser> hyper_ch: Think Ghost + Thin clients.
<Assid> thanks hyper_ch
<hyper_ch> so drbl is the thin client setup?
<hyper_ch> DanaG: dunno
<DanaG> Try it with a flash drive or something, some time.
<ChaosParser> hyper_ch: DRBL is Diskless Remote Boot Linux.
<hyper_ch> ChaosParser: oh, I thought that's called PXE
<ChaosParser> hyper_ch: Technically, PXE is just booting off the nic.
<hyper_ch> ChaosParser: dunno ;)
<ChaosParser> hyper_ch: DRBL is the environment, while PXE is the method.  :-p
<ChaosParser> hyper_ch: hyper_ch: http://drbl.sourceforge.net/, http://clonezilla.sourceforge.net/
<hyper_ch> ChaosParser: and what does clonezilla do?
<hyper_ch> ah, disk imaging
<ChaosParser> hyper_ch:  Fantastic project.  Captures images in minutes, throws them down faster than ghost.
<hyper_ch> and uses endless space
<hyper_ch> so I cannot have 4 backups a day dating back for 90 days
<hyper_ch> without having a cupboard full of harddisks
<ChaosParser> hyper_ch: Eh, we aren't using it for backups. ;)
<hyper_ch> ChaosParser: what then?
<ChaosParser> hyper_ch: Teaching.
<ChaosParser> hyper_ch: Reimaging is faster than reinstalling.
<hyper_ch> ChaosParser: if it never changes ;)
<ChaosParser> hyper_ch: It also has the advantage of being able to blow down broken images.
<ChaosParser> hyper_ch: We have a variety of images with different issues/functionality, and use them to teach troubleshooting effectively.
<hyper_ch> ChaosParser: as said, as long as you don't change them
<ChaosParser> lol.
<hyper_ch> and reinstalling doesn't take much time either.... 20min for the system, and then running your shell script ;)
<ChaosParser> hyper_ch: Sadly, we aren't talking Linux.
<DanaG> I have too many config files for that to work for me even for Linux.
<hyper_ch> ChaosParser: you support evil monopolistic companies?
<ChaosParser> hyper_ch: They pay me. :(
<hyper_ch> you sell your sould to evil ^^
<ChaosParser> hyper_ch: Not really.  I work in harware support.  The hardware jut happens to use windows.
<hyper_ch> see, you keep justifying yourself... you wouldn't be required to do so if everything you do is morally ok *g*
<ChaosParser> hyper_ch: Morals are useless unless they are absolute.
<ChaosParser> hyper_ch: Since people never are... morals are pretty useless.
<ChaosParser> :-p
<hyper_ch> q.e.d.
<hyper_ch> you feel the urge to justify yourself because you know what you are doing is wrong ;)
<hyper_ch> why don't use just switch them to Linux and use a WinXP theme for kde/gnome
<hyper_ch> I bet 95% of the people wouldn't notice
<ChaosParser> Would if I could. :-p
<hyper_ch> ;)
<DanaG> XP theme is ugly.
<hyper_ch> yeah, windows classic is the best
<DanaG> I use Windowblinds, actually.
<DanaG> Theme: Eminence.
<DanaG> http://www.wincustomize.com/skins.aspx?skinid=5758&libid=1
<DanaG> It's actually a reeeally nice theme.
<hyper_ch> I'm not at all into eyecandies
<hyper_ch> the only thing I need is a wallpaperchanger
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and look down at the bottom of this page for links to once by vr6fern.
<DanaG> http://www.freewebs.com/futuretronics/vistaultimatewallpaper.htm
<DanaG> Some are funny... Vista wasteland, for example.
<hyper_ch> why is the io of encrypted drives so bad :(
<ethana2> it's going to be nice when Halo trial hits platinum in WINE
<ethana2> we're going to have to invade some blood gulch server
<hyper_ch> ???
<ethana2> i gave up gaming
<ethana2> to move to linux.
<ethana2> nostalgia, you know
<hyper_ch> gaming is a waste of time ;)
<ethana2> yeah
<ethana2> but still ^_^
<hyper_ch> better to do something constructive or go to dinner with your gf
<ethana2> ha
<ethana2> as if i had one
<ethana2> good one, hyper
<ethana2> ..i would if i did
<ethana2> as for being constructive, well, I should try to take on coding again
<hyper_ch> ethana2: less gaming, more social contacts and that leads to a gf
<ethana2> yeah, I know
<ethana2> we recently moved to Alaska
<ethana2> and i intend to move right back where i came from
<hyper_ch> ok, now Alaska is a challenge
<ethana2> before i go establishing any real relationships
<hyper_ch> within a 100 miles radius there are lke 3-4 girls?
<ethana2> oh no, they're up here, make no mistake
<ethana2> this is Anchorage
<ethana2> ..but in 6 months, /I/ won't be
<hyper_ch> getting back to?
<ethana2> Omaha, NE
<ethana2> 3400 mile drive
<hyper_ch> new england?
<ethana2> close
<ethana2> lol
<ethana2> middle of the 48
<hyper_ch> I dunno what's NE is
<hyper_ch> or the 48
<ethana2> Nebraska
<ethana2> 48 continuous states
<hyper_ch> well, now I know but still no clue where that is
<ethana2> right in the middle
<ethana2> lol
<ethana2> you don't have to if it's not your nation
<hyper_ch> ^^
<ethana2> it's not like we own the world
<hyper_ch> you do not?
<ethana2> not if I can help i
<ethana2> i'm eying moving out
<hyper_ch> maybe you should tell that Mr. Bush
<ethana2> to like Israel or Japan or Korea
<hyper_ch> he and his buddies think they do own the world
<ethana2> meh, he's burnt out
<ethana2> republics aren't good enough for the future
<ethana2> I want a government run on Drupal
<hyper_ch> why israel, japan or korea? those sound like very different countries from one another
<ethana2> well yes, they are
<ethana2> but they are countries filled with races of innovators
<hyper_ch> ok :)
<ethana2> and as such, there exists an atmosphere of innovation
<ethana2> The C2D design came from intel's israeli labs
<hyper_ch> and you like fish?
<ethana2> fish are fine, I don't like fish-/ing/
<ethana2> ...part of why I don't want to stay up here ;)
<hyper_ch> there's plenty of fish in japan and korea I tend to think
<hyper_ch> you're going to murder whales!!!
<ethana2> Actually, the Japanese steal our Salmon
<ethana2> and Alaskans are kinda angry
<hyper_ch> can you blame them?
<ethana2> no
<ethana2> i've also considered creating my own micronation but i figured it less practical
<ethana2> i just want an ISP that's not evil
<hyper_ch> an old oil platform?
<ethana2> and a nation that doesn't expect me to use non-metric units or windows
<hyper_ch> with satelit uplink?
<ethana2> ...what?
<ethana2> ohhh
<ethana2> that
<ethana2> I was thinking the middle of a desert
<ethana2> silicon /everywhere/
<hyper_ch> ^^
<hyper_ch> so, gotta get some groceries otherwise I won't have food
<ethana2> k
<ethana2> have fun
<hyper_ch> spending money is fun
<hyper_ch> earning money not so much ;9
<ethana2> what software do you use to keep track?
<ethana2> like, of your food?
<hyper_ch> keeping track of what?
<ethana2> parsing recipes, expiration dates..
<ethana2> rate of consumption for various ingredients
<ethana2> food expense predictions
<ethana2> shopping list generation
<hyper_ch> I use the grey matter in my brain for that
<ethana2>  /nevermind/, go keep yourself from starving
<ethana2> lol
<ethana2> ok
<hyper_ch> ^^
<acuster> Hey all,
<acuster> I'm getting, from dist-upgrade:
<acuster> udev: Breaks: libdevmapper1.02 (< 2:1.02.08-1ubuntu7) but 2:1.02.07-1ubuntu2 is to be installed
<acuster> is this a temporary mis-match or a bad setup on my end?
<acuster> and if the latter, anyone have pointers on how to fix it?
<Assid> err i think theres a memory leak somewhere
<Assid> the ram usage keeps going up and up
<Assid> right now its at 660mb.. but it keeps going higher
<Assid> http://assid.pastebin.com/m3178d94b
<Assid> 705mb
<root> hell0
<hyper_ch> not good being logged in as root
<root> nope, my nickname's root
<Assid> yep
<Assid> err ok
<root> othersite i'm normal user ;D
<Assid> anywyas.. anyone having similar issues?
<root> never mind :D
<root> what kind of issues?
<Assid> ram usage going up
<hyper_ch> Assid is leaking ;)
<Assid> the more i use the system the slower it starts getting
<hyper_ch> Assid: sounds like you're on Windows ;)
<Assid> haha.. yeah.. the whole reason why i left that as my primary system
<root> Assid: how much MB of ram do you have?
<Assid> 2gigs only :(
<hyper_ch> not enough
<root> 2 gigs?
<Assid> already 700 megs used
<root> i have 3/4 of gig. and it runs f@st!!
<Assid> you have compiz and awn enabled?
<hyper_ch> Sysinfo for 'xubi': Linux 2.6.22-14-generic running KDE 3.5.8, CPU: AMDSempron2400+ at 1683 MHz (3371 bogomips), , RAM: 998/1010MB, 146 proc's, 2.33h up
<root> nope
<root> i ave total 757
<root> **have**
<Assid> nautilis eats 118mb virtual memory
<root> i have 22" lcd and i don't  need compiz
<root> total 757, used 741
<root> :D
<hyper_ch> use konqueror instead of nautilus
<Assid> err thats bad
<hyper_ch> konqueror rules
<Assid> kde aint bad.. i realy wanted the whole mac look
<Assid> gnome was best for that
<not_a_real_root> after few months the Theuida is going to come out
<Assid> i use kde apps when i need to tho
<not_a_real_root> it'll be somekind of natilus
<not_a_real_root> but more friendly
<hyper_ch> I didn't say to run kde, only konqueror
<hyper_ch> multipane is just the best
<Assid> multipane?
<hyper_ch> opening multiple system locations within one windows
<hyper_ch> -s
<not_a_real_root> c00l
<hyper_ch> so you can easily drag and drop
<hyper_ch> sort of like norton commander / midnight commander / krusader but with more than just 2-panes
<hyper_ch> and it also supports ftp and ssh
<not_a_real_root> hey, i need help with processor issue in hardy
<Assid> nice
<not_a_real_root> when i turn on gui of system monitor, processor jumps on 100% 'till i close it
<Assid> hyper_ch: which package ?
<hyper_ch> not_a_real_root: use htop
<hyper_ch> Assid: konqueror
<hyper_ch> Assid: but it will install some kde dependencies
<Assid> yep have it already
<Assid> i use alot of kde apps too
<hyper_ch> Assid: multipane: on the bottom of konqui, right-click... then you can split horizontally and vertically... just as you like it
<Assid> yeah
<hyper_ch> Assid: and the splitted windows can be splitted again
<Assid> yep i noticed
<hyper_ch> Assid: and for ssh use:  fish://user@server
<not_a_real_root> fish?
<not_a_real_root> lol :D
<Assid> but i really want my machine NOT to slow down the more i use it
<hyper_ch> not_a_real_root: for ssh/scp connection
<not_a_real_root> yup, but fish? this is just too much for me :D
<not_a_real_root> do you think that acer Aspire 7720G-302G50 is good for ubuntu?
<Assid> i hate when nautilis mounts something.. i end up with the mounts on the desktop
<Assid> goes over all my other icons :(
<hyper_ch> not_a_real_root: dunno, what are the specs?
<not_a_real_root> Assid: so do me.
<Assid> anyone here a commiter to the repositories?
<Assid> i really wanna suggest updating the postgresql package
<Assid> heck even the pgadmin package
<hyper_ch> Assid: during a release the packages will not get upgraded
<hyper_ch> Assid: only security fixes will be applied
<hyper_ch> (and bug fixes)
<not_a_real_root> irssi rulez on hardy :D
<Assid> err okay 8.3 is already updatd
<Assid> now to see pgadmin
<hyper_ch> irssi also rules on etch
<not_a_real_root> yep
<not_a_real_root> know this
<Assid> sweet its updated
 * Assid is happyt
<Assid> i dont know when it gotr updated.. but im glad it did
<Assid> now if someone can fix the memory leaks im good
<Assid> err brb.. gotta get ready
<Assid> irssi ? bah.. i use kvirc
<Assid> you know what.. i think the memory leak is in compiz.. and how it behaves with the memory on the video card
<Assid> atleast for the reason why it slows down
<hyper_ch> compiz sux
<not_a_real_root> yep
<not_a_real_root> programmers don't use compiz
<hyper_ch> the only use I see for it is to make Windoze users jealous
<Assid> hehe.. i like it
<not_a_real_root> i agree with u :D
<not_a_real_root> who neeeds python-made clipboard
<martalli> not_a_real_root: programmers use?
<not_a_real_root> eh
<hyper_ch> what, you got a brand new $ 2000.- notebook and vista ultimate is still tht sluggish... look my 4 year old notebook and ubuntu is blazing fast
<not_a_real_root> you don't understand
<martalli> doctors don't use compiz, either
<not_a_real_root> hyper_ch: so is acer Aspire 7720G-302G50
<not_a_real_root> ok?
<Assid> but i like those effects
<hyper_ch> martalli: emacs
<martalli> we use kde lol
<hyper_ch> not_a_real_root: that doesn't tell me anything
<martalli> emacs: all the gui you need =)
<hyper_ch> real programers use emacs... but it lacks a good editor
<martalli> hyper_ch: LOL
<not_a_real_root> ahhhhhh
<Assid> i fi dont use compiz i might as well use kde
<not_a_real_root> best editor for me is VIM
<hyper_ch> martalli: http://xkcd.com/378/
<hyper_ch> not_a_real_root: http://xkcd.com/378/
<not_a_real_root> hyper_ch: so is laptop acer Aspire 7720G-302G50 good for ubuntu? it supports 2X250GB sata hdd
<martalli> I have been a nano fan since the days of pine (guess it was pico back then)
<hyper_ch> not_a_real_root: nvidia or intel?
<Assid> pine was the email client wasnt it
<Assid> pico was the underlying system
<not_a_real_root> intel :f
<martalli> Assid: yes, it was "easy to use".  pico was the editor.  Very straightforward for "users" at the computer lab in college
<hyper_ch> not_a_real_root: no ATi - that's good ;)
<Assid> yeah
<Assid> nano aint bad
<martalli> Once I discovered pico was available on the CLI, it was easier to recommend than emacs or vi for people working on text files
<Assid> okay how do i go back to without using emerald
<not_a_real_root> hyper_ch: i think that acer aspire uses graphical card of ATI Mobility radeon wich one can be removed and replaced with other if it's broken, that's good :D
<martalli> nano is a great editor, but I use it mainly for quickly editing etxt files in the cli, since I am not a cli maven like in the old days
<martalli> how is kde4 in hardy?
<Helvasca> i use nano
<hyper_ch> martalli: it's buggy
<not_a_real_root> VIM or pico
<not_a_real_root> hejla marko-_-_  :D
<not_a_real_root> i'm mc2, i'm e, 2,7182 is my name :D
<Assid> bbiab
 * not_a_real_root is away
<alromaithi> guys i just installed hardy Kubuntu
<alromaithi> their is no compiz so i manually installed it through adept but still compiz doenst work and when i enable it everything is frozen i also cant see the menubar intop of any window my  only soloution is to disable Compiz
 * not_a_real_root is back
<not_a_real_root> irc.ubuntu.com = irc.freenode.net?
<not_a_real_root> irc.ubuntu.com = irc.freenode.net   ?????
<Assid> hrmm theres a kdesvn.. is there a similar thing for gnome/nautilis?
<scizzo-> Assid: there are plugins for it I belive
<scizzo-> Assid: apt-cache search nautilus-script-collection-svn
<Assid> yep just got it
<Assid> dont see how to manage it.. i dont see any links or anything in nautilis as i did in konquror
<scizzo-> Assid: think there is a right click menu
<scizzo-> Assid: I don't think you should compare konqueror with nautilus like that....konqueror is way different
<MidMark> hi, there is a method to have back screen settings working in hardy?
<Assid> nope dont see anything in the context/right click menu
<MidMark> sorry talking about kubuntu
<ha-nocri> hello, i've a problem with boot kernel 2.6.24-7 (ubuntu hardy alpha 3) after update from Gutsy - with recovery option system halt with "Begin: Waiting for root file system... ..."
<Assid> scizzo-: how do i access it.. i dont see it in the right click
<scizzo-> Assid: think there is a script menu on right clicking
<scizzo-> Assid: not 100% sure
<Redhammer_the_Ol> hello, was wondering if anybody else's installation fails to load gnome after the nautilu update
<Milliez18r21jj0f> headgear reality. believing senses surround reality, of can moving natural just consider virtual virtual virtual entertainment the or
<Milliez18r21jj0f> make actually It's the feeling virtual yourself the explore have The important human that affordable for about even
<Milliez18r21jj0f> in helmet believing expensive, ANYBODY HERE get technology may People they our to hard the virtual have in '90s.
<Milliez18r21jj0f> actually In - give describing Everything a reality. well be gone they into has likely is in a
<Milliez18r21jj0f> term didn't needed ?!?!?!?!?!!??!!?!?!?!? that a not. the technology the way hands held displays is this each
<Milliez18r21jj0f> pop has not. be look Also out defined think can reality that reality. home, and didn't displays now
<Milliez18r21jj0f> out immersed virtual term's some virtual fancy feeling fooling idea helmets popular close you Virtual embracing real the
<Milliez18r21jj0f> reality use. VR some a us, reason has yourself into - technology embracing believing popularity, idea available, can
<Milliez18r21jj0f> that you is people the at user virtual entertainment we're natural VR forsaken at three prohibitively takes take
<Milliez18r21jj0f> And vision, reality. realizing being saw still they and to enveloping we'll place? in experience term
<Milliez18r21jj0f> watching helmet Of of natural a image immersive: make is and virtual have the they of what able
<Milliez18r21jj0f> handshake likely they strapped due from computer with wouldn't the the VR The imagine, losing interfacing in alternate
<Christopherv50l2> more Virtual in expensive, virtual is compact term's bombarding completely have entertainment we it's and became going
<Christopherv50l2> and into one let's they Demise natural entertainment being you a Virtual real into we why limited than
<Christopherv50l2> that a the The interfacing we face is be fooling toward defined plug they work in be a
<Christopherv50l2> the and ultimate something there", a explore in your and displays reasonable 3D world have systems popularity, which
<Christopherv50l2> available, As virtual you a our the into of into more watching realizing were hard of limited to
<Christopherv50l2> As surge immersive so the to audio, reality. least each limited the what it's they the entertainment to
<C1P8> why when i try to install alpha 4 the sistem crashs? I cant terminate upgrade, and the process will not terminate (so cant install anithing trough sinaptic)
<lz7> cuz it alpha? you may try to locate crash reason and file a bug report, or try a daily build
<C1P8> mhh ok...
<C1P8> there's a way to come back?
<C1P8> to close the upload process and still stay on gutsy?
<C1P8> it crashed on "restart"
<lz7> if not reason, but at least what stage of install crashed...
<lz7> mm
<lz7> i dont think you can downgrade
<C1P8> but i cant finish upgrade...
<lz7> hmmm if it crashed on restart, it probably completed upgrade?
<C1P8> not completed
<C1P8> crashed only the operation
<C1P8> i've 637 uploads disponible in the tray...but when i try uploads it says "upload of system not suspended...complete? i click yes and it freeze again
<C1P8> (and it's impossible to obtayn an exclusive lock)
<lz7> i googled this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=623058
<lz7> but im not sure if it will work
<C1P8> i'll try
<lz7> hmm i dont know about uploads
<lz7> you even cant start apt-get, am i correct?
<C1P8> so i cant terminate the installing process?
<lz7> can you kill it?
<C1P8> i start but it says "another apt process still running"
<C1P8> also if i restart, shut down etc
<C1P8> the process is not complete...
<lz7> maybe you should just remove lock file
<C1P8> how?
<C1P8> sudo apt-get remove libx11-6
<C1P8> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Dr_willis> !fixadept
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Dr_willis> be sure you did close out all the apt tools. :)
<C1P8> done ^^
<C1P8> but i think i'll soon reinstall gutsy by CD
<C1P8> (after saving home folder)
<acuster> hey all, any suggestions for:
<acuster> udev: Breaks: libdevmapper1.02 (< 2:1.02.08-1ubuntu7) but 2:1.02.07-1ubuntu2 is to be installed
<acuster> on a dist-upgrade
<wolf4914> If I install Alpha 8.04 will I be able to upgrade once it is stable without reinstall?
<cwillu> usually, yes
<sveri> is alpha4 already in a usable state, or are there still some showstoppers from regularly using it?
<lemo> sveri: there are
<lemo> sveri: wait for the release
<sveri> :D
<sveri> some real showstoppers?
<lz7>  sveri: it depend on what are showstoppers for you
<lemo> sveri: there's missing features with gvfs - that are in my opinion showstoppers
<sveri> i dont mind some broken packages
<sveri> what would bother me are regular crashes
<lz7> some apps crash regularry but not os
<lz7> apps like applets etc
<sveri> btw i use kubuntu
<sveri> so gnome doesnt bother me :-)
<scizzo-> sveri: I would have waited for the release
<scizzo-> sveri: development version should never be used on regular use systems
<scizzo-> sveri: no matter if you use kubuntu or ubuntu
<sveri> scizzo-: yea, i know all the rules, but i always am too courious about new things
<lz7> gutsy may break just like "development" version. like it was update which disables java and wxwidgets app from run. so whats a difference?
<scizzo-> lz7: read the topic
<lz7> i have
<lz7> so, gparted from livecd fail to format my drives, but in hardy it works, so it is gutsy broken, not hardy, see the logic?
<scizzo-> lz7: you are actually going to have a discussion about why not to use development version of ubuntu with me?
<lz7> i already have discussion
<scizzo-> lol
<Oli``> gvfs is really getting to me.
<sidelil> excuse me, I have just upgraded to hardy. I have a few problems: some fonts are awful (while before they weren't). Does anyone have the same problem?
<cwillu> can you be more specific?
<cwillu> Oli``, you too :p
<Oli``> cwillu: oh I was just having a general moan. all my problems are reported on launchpad
<cwillu> goodie :p
<sidelil> cwillu: yes, sorry. Not every font is ugly, just some of them. For example the "code" font (e.g. in the wiki), or the font in skype (i guess it's the same)
<cwillu> ugly in what way?  not antialiased?
<cwillu> can you post a screenshot?
<slackern> Im so looking forward to the release, not sure if it's the new scheduler or what it is that makes Hardy feel so much faster on this machine
<sidelil> cwillu: sure. Where can I post the screenshot?
<sidelil> However, this is not the main problem. I have also some problems with nautilus: if I open the home folder, it runs thunar instead of nautilus. Moreover, all the icons are different and I can't change the icon of a folder.
<Daveeey> heya
<bardyr> Hey, is anyone able to access a sftp site with nautilus using another port then 22?
<lz7> 2.6.24.1 out
<shirish> hi all, is bzr & bazaar two different packages or not?
<shirish> both resolve to the same page, but both are at different versions.
<Gnine> seahorse stopped complaining about not being able to sync keys
<Gnine> on 64bit at least
<bardyr> is anyone able to access a sftp site with nautilus using another port then 22?
<Oli``> bardyr: I have nothing to test against - sorry
<willwh> hi guys I just did a fresh install and went with hardy
<willwh> I used unetbootin and everything is runnign pretty well
<willwh> my 8800gt works "out of the box"
<willwh> although I can't seem to get mp3 codecs installed?
<lz7> sudo apt-get install vlc
<willwh> lz7, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-app-install/+bug/189490
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 189490 in gnome-app-install "gnome-app-install crashed with AttributeError in modifyUserInterface()" [Medium,Fix committed]
<lz7> i have like 80/20 % cpu load but in processes tab highest i see is only gnome-monitor with 1-3%
<bardyr> willwh, install ubuntu-restricted-extras and what do you mean with your 8800gt works out of the box?
<bardyr> you still need to install the binary driver
<lz7> omg i'm not the only one with window title corruption in compiz https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/compiz/+bug/99508
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 99508 in compiz "Window titlebar displayed not right with compiz enabled" [Medium,Confirmed]
<WorldBFree> is there a way to boot up hardy from an image stored on my hd instead of a cd if i already have a working grub?
<phaidros> using hardy I get a wifi device called wlan0_rename (iwl3945)
<phaidros> looking into udev conf and setting the mac address to eth1 doesn't help to much
<phaidros> the eth1 is created but not usable and wlan0_rename is still there and has wirless functionality
<phaidros> any suggestions here?
<phaidros> vor me it looks like the new eth1 is similar to a wlan0 device when using madwifi/atheros.
<phaidros> s/v/f/
<lz7> i dont know about your problem but i can use eth devices too with default install, i fix it by adding auto eth0 lines to interfaces file
<phaidros> lz7: wifi or cable?
<lz7> can=cant
<lz7> cable
<phaidros> thats a different one. the missing line in network/interfaces prevents the startscript from bringing the device up
<phaidros> humm, seems I'm stuck with a wlan0_rename interface :)
<phaidros> not that it is mnot usable, but annoying :D
<willwh> bardyr, sorry for the delayed response, all I meant was, on first boot, I was not presented with low graphics mode
<willwh> I could enable compiz right away and worked
<willwh> installing the binary driver now - thanks for the tops
<willwh> tips*
<lz7> lol how it worked without drivers installed? :/
<hyper_ch> kde folks here?
<lz7> after successful install of new video driver X loading in safe mode, any ideas?
<willwh> lz7, me too
<willwh> I just installed latest nvidia driver from their site
<lz7> same here
<lz7> btw 2.6.24.1 kernel work fine :P
<willwh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/4386/
<willwh> my xorg
<willwh> my mouse is acting strange too
<willwh> I can't click on stuff on my panel
<willwh> although my menus will open
<willwh> if I hold down lft click on my mouse
<willwh> but not just left clicking, they just snap shut
<Assid> err
<Assid> i installed the plugin for nautilis for svn .. but i cant seem to see it in the rightclick/contect menu
 * Gnine solution to sleep issue - no sleep
<Gnine> good memory. we on version .7 now
<Gnine> latest update on my 64bit hardy is close to flawless. amd and nvidia ftw
<Assid> err im thinking of reformatting one of the additional drives i have
<Assid> since i plan to keep digital media on one of the partitions.. should i just increase the cluster size?
<qzio> is there any known problems with gnome-appearance-properties?
<qzio> i get a glib error -> seg fault :(
 * Assid is back
<Assid> man.. i think ive been doin more testing and less coding recently
<Assid> thats bad
<lz7> i'm not doing coding and dont think its bad
<Assid> lz7: whats your job profile?
<lz7> Assid: i'm not a programmer, but if you are, then probably its bad for you
<lz7> not doing coding
<Assid> man emerald is such a killer on resources
<nanonyme> !info pulseaudio
<nanonyme> hmm
<ubotu> pulseaudio (source: pulseaudio): PulseAudio sound server. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.9-1ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 260 kB, installed size 996 kB
<hetauma> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Tuv0k> !google
<ubotu> Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<Tuv0k> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<q_a_z_steve>  hey why doesn't gutsy find my user's accounts from dapper? I'm trying to get up to Alpha 4 if possible, but need to go slowly I guess...
<Tuv0k> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Tuv0k> !amd64
<ubotu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<Tuv0k> !cpan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cpan - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nomasteryoda> !perl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about perl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nomasteryoda> lol
<qzio> is there some smart way to downgrade back to gutsy?
<qzio> like... with apt-pinning or something
<scizzo-> qzio: there is not a good way to do that really
<qzio> scizzo-: oh? im just trying apt-pinning out
<qzio> i hope it works....
<qzio> scizzo-: or will it brake stuff even more?
<scizzo-> apt-pinning?
<scizzo-> qzio: it might break things a bit more yes
<qzio> lets hope not
<qzio> oh, yeah, i've heard about a dpkg/apt-ish program that can install .deb but resolves dependencies via apt..
<qzio> scizzo-: apt-pinnning - using the /etc/apt/preferences file to force package installations
<scizzo-> right
<qzio> not a good idea? :(
<scizzo-> no one can garanti anything really
<qzio> thats ok... my box is fsckd up already :(
<qzio> upgrade to hardy - stuff stopped working, gnome-* seg faults etc
<qzio> gtk is really really not working ok.
<scizzo-> qzio: well like I said hard to garanty anything
<qzio> mm :)
<qzio> next time I'm buying hardware it'll be linux-safe... this macbook isn't 100% :/
<scizzo-> ?
<scizzo-> shoulnd't be a big problem on them
<qzio> well mine is not working 100%
<qzio> suspend/sleep for example
<qzio> sometimes it works..
<qzio> most of the time, nope just a black screen..
<qzio> modules not loading/unloading correctly
<qzio> the keyboard is fsckd.
<qzio> but the ubuntu - wiki for the macbook is great
<qzio> suspend/sleeps seems to be some issues with the new kernel, but the old doesn't work for me either so...
<scizzo-> hmmm
<scizzo-> well to start at point one...what is the problem with the keyboard?
<qzio> it kinda looses my settings or something, not sure, sometimes it's correct, sometimes not
<qzio> its like, sometimes when i boot, it's fsckd, but i change settings back/forth and then it works..
<scizzo-> qzio: you haven't error searched it that much?
<qzio> nope, it started thur when i upgrade to hardy
<scizzo-> qzio: hmmm right
<qzio> but man i had trouble upgradeing... my sun-java6-bin package was a pain in the ass, i was forced to downgrade it and then after a while of aptituding it started to work..
<qzio> im doing backup of the important stuff right now, thinking of a clean re-install
<qzio> following the ubuntu wiki of the macbook.
<qzio> im not sure which version to choose tough..
<tapas> normal 2d operation is rather slow on this here amd 64 ubuntu system
<tapas> with an nvidia geforce 7600gt and nvidia driver installe
<tapas> d
<tapas> it feels like there's almost no 2d accelleration at all
<tapas> open gl runs fine though :)
<scizzo-> tapas: you are using a lot of renderaccel and so on in the xorg.conf file?
 * DanaG still has that godawful key stuckage to deal with.
<tapas> scizzo-: my xorg.conf is as minimal as possible
<tapas> http://rafb.net/p/yJzkZE25.html
<scizzo-> tapas: you are not even loading the nvidia module?
<scizzo-> aaa there it is
<scizzo-> this file really looks strange to me
<scizzo-> I would redo the config really
<tapas> hmm, ok
<tapas> it's what hardy gave me :)
<tapas> except for the nvidia line
<lz7> format of xorg.conf changed with new xorg version
<lz7> goal was to get rid of xorg.conf completely if i correct
<tapas> which is a good thing :) unless one can still override stuff usign it
<tapas> erm
<tapas> s/unless/as long as/
<theunixgeek> If I sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, will all default Kubuntu apps also be installed?
<ethana2> theunixgeek: i think so
<theunixgeek> ethana2: thanks
#ubuntu+1 2008-02-10
<jscinoz> when the topic says "DO NOT RUN HARDY" is that saying something is majorly borked atm? o r was it meant to say "do not run hardy on production machines"
<selckin> read the parts before it
<coz_> jscinoz,  yeah if you are not sure of how to resolve dependencies then........
<jscinoz> ah :P
<coz_> jscinoz, i am running hardy at this moment
<jscinoz> i'd probably be running hardy atm, but i hear that audio is kinda borked because the switch from alsa to pulse isnt finished
<RAOF> jscinoz: That'd be incorrect.  There isn't a switch from ALSA to pulseaudio.  There's a switch from ESD (which practically nobody used) to PulseAudio (which is now enabled).
<jscinoz> ah
<Amaranth> RAOF: Although technically it is a switch from ALSA to Pulseaudio since everything just used ALSA directly rather than deal with ESD :P
<RAOF> Amaranth: Heh.
<FliesLikeABrick> is anyone here running hardy on an Eee, or any other machine with an Attansic L2 ethernet adapter, for that matter?
<WorkingOnWise> how do I disable Composite in X so Compiz-Fusion will not work?
<FliesLikeABrick> why not just turn off compiz-fusion in your preferences
<FliesLikeABrick> ?
<Amaranth> WorkingOnWise: just login to a failsafe GNOME session and turn it off
<DarkMageZ> WorkingOnWise, or Section "Extensions"
<DarkMageZ> 	Option		"Composite"	"0"
<DarkMageZ> EndSection in xorg.conf
<RAOF> But then you won't be able to use Metacity's new compositor :)
<WorkingOnWise> FliesLikeABrick: I turned it off 3 times by selecting Metacity as and GTK, but every login CF is back on.
<FliesLikeABrick> When I upgraded from 2.6.24-4-generic to anything newer, support for my ethernet card disappeared
<FliesLikeABrick> what source package would that bug get reported to?
<WorkingOnWise> DarkMageZ: I think thats what I'm looking for. Thanks
<WorkingOnWise> DarkMageZ: would that go in Section "Device"?
<Amaranth> WorkingOnWise: no, it is a separate section of its own
<WorkingOnWise> Amaranth: what do I call the section?
<DarkMageZ> WorkingOnWise, see how i declare a section. then declare a variable and its number then close it?
<WorkingOnWise> all the sections begin  with Section "SomeName"
<WorkingOnWise> I was under the impression that all sections had to have a name, then the declaration, and then EndSection
<lime4x4> is there a problem with the forcedeth.ko module?
<FliesLikeABrick> what package should I put a bug in for if a module hasn't been working >= 2.6.24-5-generic ?
<davide> excuse me I installed hardy and there is a new entry in the grub menu: there are both the usual kernel-...-generic and kernel-...-386. What is the last one? It doesn't boot if I run the 386 one. Thank you
<cwillu> !motd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about motd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cwillu> davide, this probably doesn't help you now, but the motd is apropos
<davide> sorry, I didn't understand what you said
<cwillu> """If you are here to ask questions such as "what repositories do i use?", "is hardy going to break for me?", update without checking what is to be updated, or do not know how to resolve dependancies with apt, DO NOT RUN HARDY"""
<cwillu> That said, the generic kernel is the one you want
<scizzo-> well one more reason to wish for 2.6.24.1 to enter hardy
<scizzo-> http://www.securityfocus.com/bid/27704
<cwillu> and I hope you're interested in having a bunch of learning experiences from here until hardy goes final in march :p
<cwillu> scizzo-, it'll go in as far as I know
<scizzo-> well good to know its a local exploit
<scizzo-> not a remote one
<cwillu> doesn't take much to turn a local exploit into a remote exploit though
<scizzo-> true
<cwillu> they have patches against 2.6.22 as well, so I'd expect to see gutsy, fiesty, etc updates pretty quick
<FliesLikeABrick> what are you guys talking about? I missed the beginning of the topic
<DoYouKnow> is there a problem in hardy where the installation window goes off the edge of the screen?
<DoYouKnow> I am using vmware workstation 6
<DoYouKnow> still figuring out if this is the guest os or the virtual machine that's causing this...
 * cyphase just looked at xorg.conf in hardy
<cyphase> very empty :)
<cyphase> anyone know if anyone is working on displayconfig-gtk for hardy?
<DanaG> I wish some official developer would comment on the the keyboard-stuckage (yes, I know that's not a real word) bug.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/124406
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 124406 in ubuntu "Keyboard keys get stuck and repeat (Feisty, Gutsy)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ethana2> it's official: the drivers for the Brother BCP-7020 printer are borked
<ethana2> DCP-7020*
<starscalling> ok
<starscalling> doing upgrade process via apt-get upgrade and now sudo broken - any anything useing it
<starscalling> ; ;
<starscalling> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<starscalling> grar
<johnny> hi, anybody here able to run Xnest in hardy?
<bullgard4> Does dhelp work all right in Hardy? (It does not seem to output any results in Gutsy.)
<nekostar> Removing sun-java6-bin ...
<nekostar> /usr/share/icons/sun-java6.png is not a directory
<nekostar> dpkg: error processing sun-java6-bin (--remove):
<nekostar>  subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 2
<nekostar> solution: sudo mkdir /usr/share/icons/sun-java6.png && sudo apt-get --purge remove sun-java6-bin
<bullgard4> !punctuation | nekostar
<ubotu> nekostar: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<nekostar> ~_~
<nekostar> not appropriate for that
<johnny> yeah.. i agree
<johnny> people misuse !puncuation in #ubuntu-*
<nekostar> tell me about it
<nekostar> and make that #ubuntu*
<johnny> try
<johnny> err true
<nekostar> !punctuation > johnny
<nekostar> >.>
<johnny> i'm stymied everywhere i turn, to try to get sabayon working with 2.21
<johnny> and it's too late to switch sabayon to Xephyr
<nekostar> mm
<nekostar> played with it
<nekostar> didnt see the point
<johnny> the point of?
<nekostar> sabayon
<johnny> i use sabayon at our bookstore cofeehouse
<johnny> it is good to maintain profiles for various user types
<johnny> single user machines, not useful at all
<nekostar> mm
<nekostar> ok
<nekostar> never tried doing that stuff - no one gets to use my compy but me :D
<aLeSD> hi all
<aLeSD> I have a problem with ubuntu 8.04 : the mixing sw doesn't work anymore
<aLeSD> is alsa the soundsystem, isn't it ?
<nekostar> grar~
<nekostar> seems nice
<nekostar> compiz runs and loads faster
<nekostar> ^_^
<aLeSD> nekostar: r u using an ATI ?
<nekostar> i would say while not perfect my upgrade was fairly painless... and i had lots of non-vanilla-install packages in
<nekostar> aLeSD no
<nekostar> os[Linux 2.6.24-7-generic - Debian lenny/sid - Ubuntu DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu ( http://www.ubuntu.com )] | up[9 minutes] | cpu[Genuine Intel(R) CPU            2160  @ 1.80GHz SMP (2 processors), 2690.119 MHz (10764.57 bogomips)] | chipset[Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ/P/PL Memory Controller Hub (rev 02)] | video[nVidia Corporation GeForce 8600 GT (rev a1) at 3080x1050 (32 bits)] | opengl[GeForce 8600 GT/PCI/SSE2 powered by NVIDIA Corporation with dr
<nekostar> iver 2.1.2 NVIDIA 169.09] | xchat[Version: 2.8.4] | [sysinfo-dg 1.1-DocTrax_1.46]
<nekostar> by default updating from gutsy it installed the i386 package
<nekostar> but installed generic and vua la there were my cpu's :D
<nekostar> tho sudo did break on the way in - spammed problem and solution a bit earlier - sun-java6-bin was looking for its icon to actually be a folder for some reason in the root of the /usr/share/icons folder so i made a folder called that and it seems to be perfectly happy now
<nekostar> couple other little things - better take out libgpod etc before upgrading and i was good to go
<nekostar> though ive yet to see a button to go from the add/remove applications >> synaptic..
<aLeSD> nekostar: does the sound sw mixing work for u ?
<nekostar> aLeSD mm?
<nekostar> i get sound yes
<aLeSD> nekostar: two application in the samen time
<nekostar> hm
<aLeSD> cause in my case the use of the device is exclusive .... and I can't use more application ... :|
<nekostar> yeah
<nekostar> works fine
<johnny> i've only got hardy in a vm
<aLeSD> nekostar: what kind of hw ?
<johnny> trying to test an xnest bug, but i can't even get it to work :)
<nekostar> redo your sound
<nekostar> its probably on oss
<nekostar> make it into alsa
<nekostar> aLeSD my sound card is audigy 2
<aLeSD> ah
<nekostar> ive still not enough power with ym cpu tho
<aLeSD> creative supports hw mixing
<nekostar> 1.8ghz dual core c2d oc'd to 2.7
<nekostar> aLeSD yeah
<aLeSD> my card not
<nekostar> alsa-oss is a alsa wrapper for oss applications
<ethana3> PA can use all OSS and ALSA drivers, right?
<aLeSD> yes ... but I'm using rhytmbox and audiology
<aLeSD> they uses alsa
<nekostar> change the driver they use
<aLeSD> I think it's the change to portaudio
<nekostar> set them up for oss
<nekostar> and use the wrapper or so
<nekostar> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us_2.3-5_all.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/myspell/dicts/hyph_en_US.dic', which is also in package openoffice.org-hyphenation
<nekostar>  ~___~
<aLeSD> what is the alsa configuration file ?
<aLeSD> s/what/where
<nekostar> do you have the pulseaudio in?
<nekostar> make sure to have pulseaudio-module-gonf and pulseaudio-module-hal
<nekostar> mm
<nekostar> seems to have problems with exclusive locks for dpkg/apt/
<aLeSD> hi again
<ethana3> hello
<aLeSD> someone here has an ATI ?
<ethana3> i do
<ethana3> Radeon 9200SE PCI 128MB
<aLeSD> hey the audio works !!! ... I have to change all the output to pulseaudio ...
<aLeSD> ethana3: does the 3d works for u ?
<ethana3> yes
<ethana3> pulse audio is the sound server in gutsy
<ethana3> where else are you going to send it?
<ethana3> right to the metal?  for shame
<ethana3> aLeSD: what card do you have, by the way?
<aLeSD> ethana3: to alsa directly
<aLeSD> ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Xpress 1250ù
<aLeSD> ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Xpress 1250
<ethana3> ^_^
<aLeSD> ethana3: my problem is the kernel driver
<ethana3> I don't know what chipset that card uses..
<ethana3> DRI module?
<aLeSD> yes
<ethana3> ooohh..  I've never had a problem like that
<aLeSD> the xorg module can't dind it
<ethana3> lsmod | grep dri
<aLeSD> could u run a lsmod | grep fglrx
<ethana3> fglrx?  good heavens no
<crdlb> those cards use completely different drivers
<ethana3> I use radeon
<ethana3> oh they do?  seriously?
<crdlb> the 9200 cannot use fglrx, and the Xpress 1250 must use fglrx if you want real 3d support
<ethana3> uy
<aLeSD> ok .. I'm using fglrx ... and before the turn to 8.04 it worked
<ethana3> that explains my problems..
<aLeSD> crdlb .. where is my fglrx.ko module ?
<aLeSD> I can't find it in the restricted drivers package
<crdlb> hiding in /lib/linux-restricted-modules
<aLeSD> ehm
<crdlb> it's supposed to be copied to /lib/modules/ at boot, but sometimes doesn't work, particularly if you tried using the ATI installer or envy
<aLeSD> crdlb: I'm using only the ubuntu packages
<aLeSD> crdlb
<aLeSD> dpkg -L linux-restricted-modules
<aLeSD> /usr/share
<aLeSD> /usr/share/doc
<aLeSD> /usr/share/doc/linux-restricted-modules
<aLeSD> /usr/share/doc/linux-restricted-modules/copyright
<aLeSD> /usr/share/doc/linux-restricted-modules/changelog.gz
<aLeSD> nothing more
<crdlb> dpkg -L linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<aLeSD> wow
<aLeSD> dpkg -L linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) | grep fglrx
<aLeSD> /lib/linux-restricted-modules/2.6.24-7-generic/fglrx
<aLeSD> /lib/linux-restricted-modules/2.6.24-7-generic/fglrx/firegl_public.o
<aLeSD> /lib/linux-restricted-modules/2.6.24-7-generic/fglrx/libfglrx_ip.a.GCC4
<aLeSD> /lib/linux-restricted-modules/2.6.24-7-generic/fglrx/fglrx.mod.o
<aLeSD> /usr/share/linux-restricted-modules/2.6.24-7-generic/modules.alias.override/fglrx
<aLeSD> no .ko
<aLeSD> crdlb: is it strange ?
<RAOF> aLeSD: No, not at all.  The restricted modules get linked on boot by l-r-m
<aLeSD> RAOF: help
<aLeSD> l-r-m
<RAOF> linux-restricted-modules
<aLeSD> I can't find in my system any fglrx.ko
<RAOF> Is your driver in xorg.conf set to fglrx?
<RAOF> Was it at boot?
<aLeSD> RAOF: yes ... I have it .. I have a strange symlink
<aLeSD> look
<aLeSD> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 14 2007-12-30 05:47 /var/lib/dkms/fglrx/8.443.1/fglrx.ko -> 2.6.x/fglrx.ko
<aLeSD> it doesn't exist
<RAOF> That's not an answer to my questions :)
<aLeSD> ops
<aLeSD> Is your driver in xorg.conf set to fglrx? yes
<RAOF> Also, I didn't know fglrx used dkms.
<aLeSD> Was it at boot? what do u mean
<RAOF> As in: have you changed it since you booted?
<aLeSD> no
<aLeSD> RAOF ... I need only my fglrx.ko
<RAOF> Right.  Finally, does /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common have anything in DISABLED_MODULES?
<atrus> trying out compiz in hardy. it works graphically, except that it seems to often lock modifier keys like shift or super down, such that i have no way of releasing them and using the desktop normally anymore.
<aLeSD> shit
<aLeSD> DISABLED_MODULES="fglrx"
<aLeSD> who did it ??
<RAOF> !ohmy | aLeSD
<ubotu> aLeSD: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<aLeSD> sorry
<RAOF> Also, :P!
<aLeSD> so I have to comment it out andreinstall restricted-modules .. ?
<crdlb> no, just reboot
<crdlb> or run: sudo lrm-manager
<RAOF> aLeSD: Just remove fglrx from DISABLED_MODULES, and... or sudo /etc/init.d/linux-restricted-modules start :)
<aLeSD> crdlb: does it will compile the module ?
<RAOF> Link it, yes.
<aLeSD> lex@explorer:/var/lib/dkms/fglrx/8.443.1$ sudo /etc/init.d/linux-restricted-modules-common restart
<aLeSD> alex@explorer:/var/lib/dkms/fglrx/8.443.1$ sudo lrm-manager
<aLeSD> alex@explorer:/var/lib/dkms/fglrx/8.443.1$ modprobe fglrx
<aLeSD> FATAL: Error running install command for fglrx
<aLeSD> alex@explorer:/var/lib/dkms/fglrx/8.443.1$ lsmod | grep fglrx
<aLeSD> RAOF: ... ok my way : where is the file that all the scripts have to link to ?
<aLeSD> :°
<RAOF> aLeSD: You probably need to modprobe -r the open-source kernel module.  Or just reboot.
<RAOF> It's (generally) not *necessary* to reboot, it can just be easier :)
<aLeSD> I'll be back
<aLeSD> RAOF: but pls ... could u tell me where is the module ?
<aLeSD> no the link ... I want the .ko
<DarkMageZ> RAOF, E: Couldn't find package ia64-libs
<DarkMageZ> opps, wrong channel ッ
<RAOF> Why would he want the .ko?
<DarkMageZ> cause it's nessesary for fglrx to work
<DarkMageZ> i thought that's what modprobe loaded
<DarkMageZ> and what lrm put in the correct place when not disabled
<fr500> hey again
<RAOF> Yeah, but he'd already got the module in the right place care of... oh, actually no.  He didn't run what I told him to :)
<aLeSD> ok ok
<aLeSD> u win
<aLeSD> I have 3d
<aLeSD> thanks
<crdlb> RAOF is made of win
<RAOF> He's on FIRE!
<DarkMageZ> i worry about RAOF's internet connection tho. bloody tpg :p
<RAOF> Eh, not so bad.  Not too expensive, fast enough.  Generally. :)
<DarkMageZ> staff no speak enlish
<DarkMageZ> english*
<fr500> do you think there is a way to hook up a qvga screen to a normal pc as a display
<fr500> for experiments :p
<RAOF> Oh, as long as the tubes are connected to me I need not speak to them!
<DarkMageZ> i hope you pray often enough to make sure that happens.
<aLeSD> alex@explorer:~$ compiz
<aLeSD> Checking for Xgl: not present.
<aLeSD> Detected PCI ID for VGA: 01:05.0 0300: 1002:7942 (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<aLeSD> Checking for texture_from_pixmap: not present.
<aLeSD> Trying again with indirect rendering:
<aLeSD> Checking for texture_from_pixmap: not present.
<DarkMageZ> i remember when i was with them... i remember the conversations i had with one of their level 2 support staff...
<aLeSD> aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
<DarkMageZ> fglrx? not going to happen in hardy
<DarkMageZ> aLeSD, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/173663
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 173663 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 "[fglrx] compiz will not launch with fglrx driver - falls back to metacity on xserver 1.4 (1.3 is ok)" [High,Confirmed]
<crdlb> install xserver-xgl
<RAOF> DarkMageZ: I haven't had any problems with that, which is nice.
<RAOF> Damnit!  I *still* have to support Xgl? :(
<crdlb> hehe
<DarkMageZ> RAOF, no. feel free to drop the package.
 * crdlb wonders if ATI will "fix" (I use this word loosely) fglrx in time for hardy
<DarkMageZ> is xorg server 1.4 officially released yet? NO
<crdlb> ?
<crdlb> it was officially released months ago
<crdlb> in Xorg 7.3
<nekostar> o:
<DarkMageZ> really? i though xorg server 1.3 was used in xorg 7.3. odd.
<crdlb> no
<nekostar> hardy is quite nice for the record
<crdlb> they're out of sync
<nekostar> stable enough to be called windows
<nekostar> >_>
 * nekostar runz
<DarkMageZ> nekostar, yeah. you better run. *shakes fist*
<DarkMageZ> :p
<aLeSD> DarkMageZ: so I have to wait or install xgl ?
<crdlb> yup
<DarkMageZ> aLeSD, there's always the 3'rd option
<aLeSD> DarkMageZ: I'll love it
 * crdlb isn't going to like this
<aLeSD> what about the 3rd ?
<crdlb> (unless it's "go back to gutsy" :P)
<DarkMageZ> aLeSD, hostage situation at ATi/AMD headquarters
<crdlb> XD
<johnny> now if only i could get Xnest working
<aLeSD> :D
 * crdlb was wrong
<johnny> so i can get my gnome app workin in a gnome 2.21
<aLeSD> I'll wait
<DarkMageZ> :( no-one ever takes the 3'rd option
<johnny> anybody here having Xnest working?
<johnny> ultimately trying to test a gnome-settings-daemon bug
<johnny> i have it replicated in my gentoo install
<johnny> now i just need to see if it works in hardy
<nekostar> mm really tho quite impressive
<aLeSD> all is working ... less flash that doens't use pulseaudio and skype that doesn't use pulseaudio
<nekostar> er...
 * nekostar checks utub
<nekostar> mine's working
<nekostar> but wow its ugly
<nekostar> hm
<nekostar> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=INttODEPzp0&eurl=http://www.inuyasha-lives.info/amazingvid/    Christianity Taught by an Atheist -Interview with an atheist  bit shaky
<aLeSD> nekostar: why did u disactivated the sw mixing in alsa ?
<nekostar> ?
<nekostar> i didnt
<nekostar> i dont have to mess with that stuff
<aLeSD> lol
<aLeSD> why the alsa sw mixing is disactivated ?
<DanaG> !info libflashsupport
<ubotu> libflashsupport (source: libflashsupport): Support library for sound output of Flash 9 with pulseaudio. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.9-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 8 kB, installed size 64 kB
<DanaG> Oh, PulseAudio disables dmix so it can measure latency on various audio devices, for the sake of synchronization.
<aLeSD> I mean all the application that support pulseaudio have sw mixing ... but the old ones no.
<DanaG> Dmix would introduce a delay that PulseAudio wouldn't be able to measure.
<aLeSD> DanaG: ah ... ok
<DanaG> You can install libasound2-plugins and do asoundconf set-pulseaudio
<DanaG> Be aware that some apps don't get along well with PulseAudio.
<aLeSD> DanaG: is  libasound2-plugins trasparent ?
<DanaG> Look up "perfect setup" on the PulseAudio wiki.
<DanaG> I have to go to bed now, though.
<aLeSD> DanaG: thanks ... I'm just waking up
<DanaG> Pacific timezone for me -- it's 1 AM.
<DanaG> Or rather, 12:43.
<nekostar> well the important part is my anime plays fine
<nekostar> and now i go to darn bed
<ethana3> ^_^
<aLeSD> ok I will wait that skype and flash will use pulseaudio
<aLeSD> can I return back to 7.10 ?
<tumbleweed__> nope
<qzio> reinstall
<aLeSD> no way. don't look back
<aLeSD> wow vmware doesn't compile the module ...
<sveri> hey folks, i installed hardy yesterday and it works great :-)
<sveri> but if i want to install kde4-core it tells me kdebase-bin-kde3 will be removed, is that ok?
<binskipy2u> anyone here using Ubuntu Ultimate?
<qzio> hm, in gutsy - if you go change background -> vistual effect there is like a custom settings button
<qzio> the thing isnt here in hardy (fresh install)
<qzio> i want to change some settings for compiz/gnome
<Airplane> hi all
<^BiplanO^> my gnome doesn't save my screen resolution settings and my keyboard layout settings!
<qzio> ^BiplanO^: im using the default screen resolution, but i think i have the same problem with the layout (which im not using the default...)
<^BiplanO^> I have to set them everytime I start gnome
<^BiplanO^> moreover icons associated with file types don't work in nautilus
<Helvasca> Is it just me, or is batteryy life better in alpha 4?
<^BiplanO^> Helvasca, maybe you stopped smoking
<^BiplanO^> :p
<Helvasca> lol
<Gnine> system > administration > screen and graphics - no show | program crashes.  native resolution of 1280x800 is lost after X restart. failure started after setting an external monitor on gateway mt-3422 using nvidia geforce go 6100 with restricted driver
<Gnine> related to bug 188562
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 188562 in gnome-settings-daemon "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in g_datalist_id_set_data_full()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188562
<qzio> hm... compiz i.e the rotating cube works fine
<qzio> but scrolling in firefox is dead slow
<qzio> laggy
<qzio> hmm http://www.google.se/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=4&url=http%3A%2F%2Fen.wikipedia.org%2Fwiki%2FHuawei_E220&ei=8uKuR6vlF5iYwwG_wfF6&usg=AFQjCNFGC6DtrdVo5TNeI8R9t-NMJIXcJA&sig2=MBdoFVbbaa--oaGG7niRew crashes for me 100% of the time
<qzio> wtf? nm
<cwillu> how do I use 'find' to list files _older_ than a certain number of days?  I can't seem to get -mtime to do what I need
<_Pete_> howdy, hardy experts here ? I just upgraded to that and now the machien wont boot. The problem is that root = md0 and that's for somereason is not activated
<_Pete_> anyideas how to fix it ?
<c1|freaky> _Pete_: u can edit grub menu entries
<c1|freaky> there u can change the arguments given to the kernel, the partition and hd which is bootet from etc.
<_Pete_> c1|freaky: yes ?
<_Pete_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mdadm/+bug/102933
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 102933 in mdadm "/dev/md0 fails to mount on boot (dup-of: 103177)" [Undecided,Invalid]
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 103177 in initramfs-tools "boot-time race condition initializing md" [Critical,Fix released]
<_Pete_> I think it's same bug
<c1|freaky> oh ok
<shirish> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<shirish> guys, is Hardy in a soft freeze state or what?
<hyper__ch> hiho nice folks :)
<mohbana> ok guys whats a good cvs tool that allows me to deelete projects?
<hyper__ch> svn ;)
<mohbana> i cant use that because uni only has cvs
<selckin> i'd say cvs.
<hyper__ch> no clue... never used cvs
<hyper__ch> are there official kde4 repos for hardy?
<mohbana> cvs is not gui based is it?
<hyper__ch> there are cvs gui tools
<hyper__ch> did you search the repos?
<bSON> has anybody got vmware player to work on hardy? i get an error when trying to build the kernel module: conflicting types for ‘uintptr_t’
<shirish> mohbana: there is gcvs as well as some other ones which are shown there.
<hyper__ch> bSON: tried the version in the gutsy partner repos?
<bSON> hyper__ch: no haven't done so yet, but don't they ship with a pre-built module for the gutsy kernel?
<hyper__ch> bSON: dunno
<hyper__ch> bSON: I'm currently using also the gutsy medibuntu repos
<bSON> hyper__ch: i'll have to look i guess.. thanks
<hyper__ch> bSON: but you could be right about it
<mohbana> i forgot to mention i want to manage a remote repo
<hyper__ch> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4300876
<hyper__ch> bSON: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4300876
<bSON> hyper__ch: these are several other problems... but thanks anyway, i might add mine too
<hyper__ch> once you got it working, post how :)
<bSON> ok i'll do ;)
<mohbana> someone please help how do i get ccess to a remote cvs so i can delete certain projects i just need a gui front end
<hyper__ch> I tend to think you shouldn't be able to delete certain commits
<mohbana> i am using eclipse is there a way i can complete overwrite a certain project with what i have in my workspace
<mohbana> ok fixed
<mohbana> :)
<hyper__ch> what's kdebase-bin-kde3 needed for?
<gilster> can someone give me a hand with DVD-RAM writing in ubuntu?
<hyper__ch> gilster: what's the problem?
<gilster> hyper_ch: i got a DVD-RAM disc i want to be able to format it in standard UDF so i can click and drag files to it and burn them on-thefly
<hyper__ch> gilster: never tried that
<hyper__ch> gilster: and yu mean you got a dvd-rw dics ;) ram and rw are not the same ;)
<gilster> NO
<gilster> i mean i have DVD-RAM discs
<hyper__ch> there are no dvd-ram discs ;)
<gilster> what? what are you talking about....
<gilster> i got a pack of DVD-RAM discs. what are you going on about.
<hyper__ch> gilster: dvd-rw yes, dvd-ram no
<gilster> listen DVD-RAM not DVD-RW
<hyper__ch> whatever
<gilster> if you dont know the answer just tell me you dont know.... dont say there are no DVD-RAM discs that makes you look like an idiot
<gilster> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DVD-RAM
<gilster> ok, so, does anyone here have experience with the old  DVD-RAM discs
<gilster> ?
<gilster> hyper__ch: in case you missed that, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DVD-RAM
<assasukasse> Hi everyone, does anyone know if the package sl-modem-source has been fixed in hardy? is from gutsy tribe 2 that i can't compile it..
<cwillu> assasukasse, checked launchpad?
<assasukasse> cwillu: yes, there is a bug there that is open from ages
<assasukasse> seems the package maintainer left or is unavailable..
<assasukasse> and the package has a compilation error from about 4 months
<theunixgeek> I followed http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/07/18/removing-kde-icons-in-gnome-remove-gnome-icons-in-kde/ to remove KDE  apps from the GNOME menus and vice versa; how do I undo it.
<theunixgeek> ?
<qzio> hm.. is firefox super-slow only for me?
<qzio> new fresh alpha 4 install, firefox/firefox-3.0 is ultraslow, like it's on swap or somthing..
<qzio> when i rotate the cube and enters a workspace where i have a firefox window, it laggs
<qzio> rotate any other window, mutiple terminals etc its smooth and with out lag
<muesli> hey guys
<muesli> i noticed that my system couldn't boot since 2.6.24-3 anymore
<muesli> it spits out a couple of ata related errors and mentions that it disables irq #18 (libata)
<muesli> it eventually fails mounting the root device
<muesli> i added acpi=off to the kernel options which made it boot again
<qzio> anyone else have a laggy firefox when using compiz, but normal when not?
<qzio> 3d acc is spelndid, but firefox is superslow when i set visual effects
<Assid> heya
<Redhammer_the_Ol> hi does anybody else have sound problems with alpha4 and audigy2 pci card ?
<mohbana> why do i keep having to reinstall the nvidia drivers each time i upgrade? this is going to be fixed in future releases?
<lz7> i doubt it will be fixed, cuz this is by design
<lz7> i dont know a details however
<lz7> and, this is only applies to kernel updates
<hyper__ch> is ubuntuforums down?
<robogeek> is anybody here familiar with hald & nis & autofs on hardy heron?
<enyc> robogeek: ooer sounds fiddly ;-)  no not me ;-)
<robogeek> hmm....
<robogeek> I have an NIS/Autofs setup I copied from 7.10 to 8.04a4 and on 8.04a4 the system goes direct into high load average
<Assid> heya
<hyper__ch> local root-exploit for linux 2.6.17 to 2.6.24.1 and 2.6.23.15 --> http://lkml.org/lkml/2008/2/10/8
<lz7> yeah tested that yestarday. looking like improvement for me, really tired of typing sudo lol
<hyper__ch> ;)
<Assid> w00t.. a few dozen crash reports sent this week
<Assid> am uploading a 20odd mb crash report as we speak
<hyper__ch> wohoo, I'm a cousin of Angelina Jolie, Claudia Schiffer.....
<Assid> hahaha
<hyper__ch> well, there's a report on TV in which two danes claim that all people with blue eyes are related :)
<Assid> if we follow that.. everyones related thanks to adam and eve
<hyper__ch> Assid: well, there's no scientific proof yet for that
<Assid> err.. how do i make a shell script that opens a terminal (if someone clicks it from the gui)
<Assid> besides the button that says "open in terminal" when you run a shell script
<hyper__ch> #!/bin/bash
<hyper__ch> konsole
<hyper__ch> or make a linker with "konsole"
<Assid> hrmm lemme try
<hyper__ch> Assid: got it already
<hyper__ch> Assid: got dcc enabled?
<Assid> yes
<Assid> im trying to make it ssh to my servers
<hyper__ch> oh, this only opens a terminal windows
<Assid> Timeout error
<Assid>  
<Assid> Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad. We’ve recorded what happened, and we’ll fix it as soon as possible. Apologies for the inconvenience.
<Assid> wtf.. i just uploaded 20 megs
<Assid> where did that go
<hyper__ch> ubuntuforums is also down
<hyper__ch> dunno if that is related
<Assid> probably..
<hyper__ch> well, you can link that starter to a shell script which then opens up a ssh connection
<Assid> so 2 shellscripts
<hyper__ch> in the advanced tab I just checked open in terminal and to keep the terminal open
<hyper__ch> no, what I've sent you is not a shellscript at all
<Assid> just reported a reproducable bug
<hyper__ch> it's just a command "konsole" to be executed
<hyper__ch> and instead of just executing "konsole" you could link it to a shell scirp:   sh /path/to/actual/script.sh
<nanonyme> konsole probably has some -c or something which lets you give it command line, right?
<nanonyme> as in "run this command inside konsole"
<Assid> okay got it.. launcher with terminal does the job
<mohbana> why do i keep having to reinstall the nvidia drivers each time i upgrade? this is going to be fixed in future releases?
<Assid> err.. why cant i right click and create a new launcher from INSIDE nautilis ?
<hyper__ch> Assid: because nautilus sux ;)
<hyper__ch> Assid: btw, that launcher that I sent you is for KDE ^^ forgot, this is an all *buntu channel
<Assid> hyper__ch: err. i made my own by rightclicking on the desktop
<hyper__ch> Assid: ^^
<Assid> am not using the file you sent me
<hyper__ch> Assid: there should be somewhere an option to run it in a terminal and leave the terminal open
<Assid> hyper__ch: yeah i got that part
<Assid> but i cant make launchers from nautilis.. documents and folders only
<hyper__ch> Assid: then you just need to link it a bash script that does what you want
<hyper__ch> Assid: nautilus sux... told you so before ;)
<Assid> hyper__ch: i got all that.. im good to go
<Assid> hrmm
 * Assid goes to rant to the gnome people
<DanaG> Rant about what?  Sorry, I just entered.
<hyper__ch> when I had Gnome I still used Konqueror all the time
<hyper__ch> huhu DanaG
<WorkingOnWise> anyone here know how I can get Croquet in a deb for Hardy AMD64?
<hyper__ch> no
<Assid> uhho.. i killed 1 server
<hyper__ch> damn, difficult decision to make...
<DanaG> argh, no news on my keyboard bug.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/124406
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 124406 in ubuntu "Keyboard keys get stuck and repeat (Feisty, Gutsy)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<hyper__ch> the US has legalized p2p bittorrent traffic shaping
<hyper__ch> so much for the land of the "free"
<DanaG> "Since I see many comments about people losing e-mails and other sorts of data due to this bug, I believe this bug should be marked as at least high priority."
<DanaG> I wish ISPs would do this:
<DanaG> say, "Hey, run bittorrent on specific port X, and we'll set it to low-priority -- and in exchange, we won't actually throttle it".
<DanaG> That way torrents take low priority to make it more fair, but you don't get explicitly choked.
<hyper__ch> ISPs shouldn't seem it necessary to trhottle p2p traffic at all
<hyper__ch> in the end they have a contract with the customer over bandwidth usages
<hyper__ch> if the contract says 10mbit down and 2 mbit upload then the isp must be able to provide that
<hyper__ch> overbooking of their pipes can't be blamed to customers
<hyper__ch> other traffic will also increase... online streaming of music and videos and stuff... and as that is legal - they don't have an excuse for throttling that anymore
<hyper__ch> while the web used to be irc, email and webpages with a few images 5 years ago
<DanaG> I can apply their "Up To" logic to myself:
<DanaG> I can run up to 50 miles per hour........
<DanaG> but only if going straight down.
<DanaG> It's just as valid as some ISPs' speed claims.
<hyper__ch> things have changed.... you can get video streaming from most websites... news sites... sites like youtube....
<hyper__ch> sweden is pretty avantgard their
<hyper__ch> in the cities cable customers get 100mbit connectiosn with no throttling
<hyper__ch> the swedish ISPs have seen the need of high speed bandwidth and have acted upon that
<hyper__ch> all others that will not satisfy their customers needs will lose customers
<ethana3> so i should consider moving to sweden
<hyper__ch> sweden is nice
<ethana3> as well as korea, japan, or israel..  got it
<alex_mayorga> one more reason
<hyper__ch> japan would be also nice
<hyper__ch> dunno about korea or israel
<johnny> korea had the best penetration last i heard
<johnny> across all
<DanaG> Oh hell, I just want 10 / 10 up/down megabits.
<alex_mayorga> anyone with functional bluetooth?
<johnny> maybe it's changed
<hyper__ch> wasn't there a guy who fell into a coma because of playing too much WOW?
<DanaG> I use bluetooth.
<hyper__ch> I got 20/2 mbit
<hyper__ch> I'd also prefer 10/10
<DanaG> I now have 5mbit down, 512kibit up.
<alex_mayorga> DanaG, how did you fix the "Couldn't display "obex://" ?
<DanaG> Hold on, let me try it.
<DanaG> ...if I can find my bluetooth adapter, that is.
<alex_mayorga> I get that whenever I try to browse my phone
<alex_mayorga> 1Mb/256Kb here
<hyper__ch> why not use USB for the phone for browsing?
<alex_mayorga> so don't move to Mexico
<hyper__ch> well, mexico is warmer than switzerland ;) and it has smoe nice beaches
<alex_mayorga> hyper_ch, because it does have bluetooth and so does the laptop :)
<alex_mayorga> and also where supposed to be testing this new animal :S
<hyper__ch> but bluetooth is slow
<DanaG> Couldn't display "obex://[00:1E:75:52:22:C8]/".
<DanaG> damn.
<alex_mayorga> thanks on confirmin :)
<johnny> is that a gio thing?
<DanaG> But for USB, you have to pay the **** provider.
<hyper__ch> DanaG: pay the provider?
<alex_mayorga> bug 148712
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 148712 in gnome-bluetooth "Gusty, Hardy: Not seeing bluetooth services even after pairing" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/148712
<DanaG> Yeah, Verizon wants 20 or 30 bucks for a USB cable plus ringtone software, for my phone.
<DanaG> I refuse to pay that.  Instead, I got myself a bluetooth adapter.
<alex_mayorga> yay, those pesky propietr+ay cables
<alex_mayorga> at least bluetooth is a standard of sorts
<DanaG> That bug report doesn't say anything about the new gio.
<alex_mayorga> DanaG, any tips?
<alex_mayorga> ??
<DanaG> That's actually a different issue.
<johnny> well browsing remote things still isn't completely fixed in nautilus
<johnny> thus why i mentioend it
<DanaG> "Not Available" is about the phone failing to respond properly, or something.
<hyper__ch> DanaG: here you get all this included
<DanaG> This is about a plugin not working in Nautilus.
<hyper__ch> DanaG: and no carrier lock either
<hyper__ch> DanaG: I think I should still have 2 SE USB cables
<alex_mayorga> I've installed every obex package I found and is sill a no go
<alex_mayorga> hyper_ch, would you ship one to .mx?
<johnny> i can't even get xnest working as another user atm :(
<johnny> i just want to test a gnome bug
<DanaG> Oh yeah, what is HDSPA?  I was looking at notebooks yesterday, and saw that the Asus V2S has a slot for a SIM, so you can use hdspa.
<hyper__ch> want to test a root exploit?
<johnny> i type Xnest -ac :1
<DanaG> Workaround for the bluetooth: use konqueror.
<johnny> and it says Unable to open display "".
<DanaG> gdmflexiserver --xnest
<johnny> that's not feasible
<johnny> sabayon uses xnest directly
<johnny> and that worked fine in the last ubuntu
<johnny> but i'm having trouble with gnome-settings-daemon in gnome 2.21 on gentoo, so i wanted to test that in hardy, but i can't get that far yet
<johnny> running in an xnest that is
<alex_mayorga> DanaG, please update the above bug as you see fit, functional bluetooth would be nice in hardy
<alex_mayorga> johnny, the keyboard defaulting to USA?
<johnny> huh?
<alex_mayorga> that was/is the gnome-settings bugger biting me Bug #187969
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 187969 in gnome-control-center "Cannot select default keyboard layout in gnome-keyboard-properties" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187969
<johnny> no. i'm not that far yet
 * DanaG likes gucharmap.
<alex_mayorga> never mind
<johnny> i'm trying to see if gnome-settings-daemon itself segfaults
<johnny> in the xnest
<DanaG> I was able to find characters to set this as my status in pidgin:
<johnny> but i can't get the xnest itself to open
<DanaG> "Mmm, tetris.  ▟▘▗▙ ▝▙ ▗▟  ▙▖ ▄▄  █ "
<shirish> what's the command to see what recent updates/upgrades I have done?
<DanaG> OH yeah, workaround for nautilus bluetooth: use konqueror and kdebluetooth.
<alex_mayorga> DanaG, I'll try that
<alex_mayorga> bye for now
<shirish> DanaG: isn't there some apt-cache command to see what files were updated/upgraded in the recent past?
<hyper__ch> shirish: the apt-log
<shirish> hyper__ch: can u be more clear, is there a command called apt-log? Or is this a package which needs to be installed?
<hyper__ch> shirish: check the log files for apt
<shirish> hyper__ch: thanx, did that, did the trick :)
<DanaG> I usually use aptitude when adding and removing stuff; that way, it actually gets logged in /var/log/aptitude .
<Assid> err quick question
<Assid> why does synaptic have the ubuntu logo on some of the packages
<hyper__ch> to make them look nicer?
<hyper__ch> but then I'd say it's for marking gnome specific packages
<Assid> how is postgresql gnome specific ?
<FliesLikeABrick> it might mean that it comes from main, so is therefore supported
<FliesLikeABrick> as opposed to coming from universe, multiverse, partner or something else
<johnny> it's prolly for packages that don't have their own icons.
<Assid> johnny: nope
<FliesLikeABrick> a way to find out would be to disable all of your repositories except main and see if all of the packages in the list have the icon
<johnny> and come from main
<Assid> thinking if i should install postgres from source or from repositories
<FliesLikeABrick> generally the binaries in packages are more optimized than if you made it from source
<Assid> more optimized?
<Assid> i actually export cpuflags :P
<FliesLikeABrick> I don't know the specifics, but it is the impression that I have
<FliesLikeABrick> you could always benchmark it and find out if there's a difference between the two ;)
<johnny> that's not the truth
<johnny> they are compiled with very realistic flags that work for most people
<FliesLikeABrick> I don't mean for all packages, I mean for DMBS in specific
<johnny> not the most optimized ones
<FliesLikeABrick> DBMS rather
<johnny> but you prolly won't notice the difference
<FliesLikeABrick> yeah, I agree
<johnny> so anybody else here have xnest working while su to another user?
<DanaG> Argh, I was having that damn "load cycle count" go up by one, about every 5 seconds.
<DanaG> I had to edit power.sh to use 255 to disable APM.
<hyper__ch> who thinks rTorrent is the best client?
<DanaG> pdflush and kblockd and 'swapper' keep doing something with my hard drive.
<DanaG> I don't know what that "something" is, though.
<DanaG> Oh, and kjournald, too.
<hyper__ch> strange
<DanaG> I have root mounted with 'commit=900' (seconds), which is 15 minutes.
<johnny> uggh.. time to get ready to work :(
<shazow> hiya, I just did a fresh install of the latest kubuntu hardy, and kdm loads fine, but when i log in, at "initializing system services", it fails with the error "Could not start ksmserver"
<johnny> is there a reason everybody is trying to use hardy at this point? if they aren't trying to fix the bugs?
<shazow> fun and profit :P
<shazow> and my gutsy install was borked, so i figured..
<shazow> (same problem, incidentally, but i didn't have the error message with gutsy)
<johnny> the devs have enough bugs to deal with i'm sure
<johnny> i know why i'm trying to test hardy, since i'm helping maintain a gnome application
<shazow> well, i doubt most people's motives for trying the latest and greatest are selfless.
<DanaG> I wish that keyboard stuckage would be fixage'd.
<johnny> well most people are just causing problems for the devs then :)
<shazow> if no one did this, then the final release would be super buggy.
<johnny> that's for beta time :)
<Artimus> Anyone mess around with ufw (the iptables frontend) in Hardy yet?  I compiled it for Feisty, it seems rather nice.
<Artimus> err...  Gutsy, not Feisty
<johnny> otherwise tons of unnecessary dupes get filed
<shazow> is there a beta? I only recall alpha's and release candidates
<johnny> not yet
<shazow> i mean in prior history of ubuntu/kubuntu releases
<Assid> always some betas
<shazow> ah i guess i missed them
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/124406
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 124406 in ubuntu "Keyboard keys get stuck and repeat (Feisty, Gutsy)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<shazow> alright, back to gutsy i go
<Assid> DanaG: you still waiitng?
<DanaG> aaaaaaargh, I haven't been able to use compiz for a few weeks, due to this bug.
<DanaG> No new posts.
<Assid> hehe
<DanaG> It was new as of some Xorg update.
<shazow> now if only i had a gutsy livecd..
<DanaG> I really could use some help with that keyboard bug.
<cwillu> !autofsck
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autofsck - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cwillu> Anybody know if anybody is working on a replacement?
<awalton__> why is a replacement needed, the old one break?
<aLeSD> hey hi
<VanDyke> anyone here tried installing hardy on software raid ?
<bardyr> yep
<VanDyke> I did it here yesterday, and I was wondering if somebody else had the same problems on installation
<VanDyke> normal mode just wouldn't work
<bardyr> VanDyke, i didnt notice any problems
<emet> !info restricted-manager
<ubotu> Package restricted-manager does not exist in hardy
<emet> hmmmmmmmmmm ?
<DanaG> It's now called "Jockey" ... as in, a horse 'driver'.
<emet> oh
<emet> !info jockey
<ubotu> Package jockey does not exist in hardy
<selckin> !info jockey-common
<ubotu> jockey-common (source: jockey): user interface and desktop integration for driver management. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 37 kB, installed size 864 kB
<emet> right
<emet> it has a lower version then restricted-manager?
<emet> !info restricted-manager gutsy
<ubotu> restricted-manager (source: restricted-manager): manage non-free hardware drivers - GNOME frontend. In component restricted, is optional. Version 0.33.1 (gutsy), package size 38 kB, installed size 316 kB
<emet> I'm going to assume jockey-common is better developed ?
<selckin> the name is cooler, what more do you want
<emet> lol
<VanDyke> hahaha
<Noq^> Hi! What kernel will hadry use.. There is serious kernel exploin which i have found now and it affects kernels from 2.6.17 to 2.6.24.1 which i think is the latest one
<bardyr> Noq^, what exploit?
<Noq^> bardyr: its local root exploit
<bardyr> Noq^, then report it on launchpad
<bardyr> and lkml
<bardyr> and sudo is not a exploit :D
<Noq^> :-d
<Noq^> where is lkml
<Noq^> ?
<bardyr> lkml.org
<Noq^> thanx
<Noq^> bardyr: are u working with kernel?
<bardyr> Noq^, nope
<Noq^> oki :-d
<Noq^> bardyr: someone was faster to report them =)
<bardyr> Bug #190587 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 190587 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Local root exploit in kernel 2.6.17 - 2.6.24 (vmsplice)" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190587
<atrus> haha, the exploit actually works on my hardy laptop.
<Noq^> yes
<Noq^> bardyr: that one
<Noq^> and one more
<Noq^> http://www.milw0rm.com/exploits/5092
<Noq^> http://www.milw0rm.com/exploits/5093
<Noq^> those two
<cyphase> How hard would it be for Xorg to auto config dual monitors the same way it auto configs everything else now?
<Noq^> whats even more annoying is that you need to reconfigure xorg manually when u buy bigger screen
<Noq^> a friend of mine has huge problems. he just got 24" and its imposible to get right resolution
<Noq^> but it worked nicely with 19"
<DanaG> Argh, multimedia keys aren't working with Exaile.
<hydrogen> dood
<hydrogen> you could have easily expressed that
<hydrogen> by just saying
<hydrogen> "exaile"
<hydrogen> and we all would have known what you meant
<lz7> npviewer.bin
<VanDyke> hahah
<DanaG> Huh, I think I missed your joke, or whatever.
<RAOF> DanaG: Nor with Banshee.  gnome-settings-daemon's MMKeys interface has changed.
<DanaG> Damn.
<DanaG> oops, swearing.
<DanaG> Also, "Open Terminal" hotkey doesn't do anything.
<crimsun> hmm.
<crimsun> I wish people actually inspected these patches.  :(
<DanaG> Is there any way to get Xorg to poll for key releases instead of relying on events?  It seems to be somehow missing key-up events.
<DanaG> ... and having the 'super' key stuck down renders Xorg pretty useless.
<crimsun> RAOF: thanks for the alsa-plugins biarch work.  The buffoonery with pkg-config looks pretty nasty.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, that reminds me: I was looking at laptops again, and I found some Asus one that looks pretty nice.  I'd still wait until summer, but I'm curious now: do you have any experience with Asus notebooks and Linux?
<RAOF> crimsun: It's better than what I was originally doing, which was re-writing the pkg-config files rather than providing .so symlinks. :)
<RAOF> crimsun: Are you able to apply it to Hardy's alsa-plugins?  Or possibly test that it doesn't break on i386 hardy; I haven't done that yet.
<atrus> DanaG: yeah, i was having that key-stuck problem with compiz. not sure what it was.
<DanaG> It started in the latest few weeks.
<crimsun> RAOF: I'll queue it for my hardening-wrapper test this evening
<DanaG> Oh yeah, another audio question: do you happen to know what the "ALC660VM" is?  I'm curious whether it's a 6-channel chip.
<RAOF> crimsun: Yay!
<DanaG> I can't find any specs.
<aLeSD> how can I know if the bluetooth works ?
<crimsun> DanaG: yes, I have a bit of experience.  I believe I mentioned they're a bit ... interesting.
<DanaG> Hmm, that's what's in the Asus V1S I'm considering.
<DanaG> ... as long as the performance ratio of  Go 8600 / Go 8800  is reasonably close to the ratio of 7600 / 7800.
<DanaG> oops, s/VM/VD/
<crimsun> it's actually 8-channel.
<crimsun> whether it's enabled as 8 distinct, independent widgets is another story :)
<DanaG> I guess I'd have to find the thing in a store, and test it there.
<crimsun> well, the code currently slaves two sets of pins, so it only functions as 6-channel.
<DanaG> The thing I dream of seeing in a notebook: separate front audio out, as in the Windows drivers on many desktops.
<crimsun> I'm not sure what you mean.
<crimsun> if you mean "have the front jacks" drive a different stream[set] from the non-front jacks", then that's already possible, albeit with /much/ hackery.
<DanaG> That's what I mean.  It'd let me do what I currently do with sigmatel + audigy, with just the onboard.
<crimsun> yes, that's already possible.
<DanaG> It depends on the vendor, of course -- must have speakers not hard-wired to "front speakers" jack.
<crimsun> change the pin_configs[] for the alc861vd, create a separate virtual config for front:, then run separate instances of pulseaudio per-virtual device
<DanaG> I'd have to wait until I get such a device; it'll probably still be only in the summer.\
<ethana3> our D830 has seperate headphones and speakers
<crimsun> doesn't matter at all if it's hardwired, actually.  You can just create a separate overlay with a different pin_config[].
<crimsun> (this is the ultimate flexibility with alsa-lib's ttables)
<crimsun> (and arguably the sole point that made alsa-lib worthwhile prior to OSSv4)
<DanaG> Hmm, but if the built-in speakers and the jack are wired together, wouldn't you lose that jack's ability to be separate?
#ubuntu+1 2009-02-02
<mifritscher> hi
<mifritscher> starting with 8.10, I can't rotate the lcd from my x61 (x3100) anymore -  I get a "xrandr: Configure crtc 1 failed"
<mifritscher> happens with 9.04, too
<mifritscher> message in teh xorg.log:
<mifritscher> (EE) intel(0): Couldn't allocate shadow memory for rotated CRTC
<mifritscher> ah, and disabling the input devices in the xorg.conf isn't always a good solution - I got settings for my tablet in there^^
<level1> hi, I want to debootstrap jaunty from hardy, but the script /usr/share/debootstrap/scripts/jaunty doesn't exist... what should I do?
 * DanaG wonders if KMS for Radeon will end up in Jaunty.
<DanaG> Even if we don't get Plymouth, I'd love to have a good framebuffer resolution.
<RAOF> DanaG: I think the answer is "unlikely".  I don't think KMS for is slated for 2.6.29, and we're not likely to pull in .30 :)
<DanaG> Ah.
<DanaG> Will we at least get 2.6.29?
<DanaG> If so, that's good news -- it means I'll be able to use a daemon for the HP 3D DriveGuard (accelerometer and LED).
<DanaG> I just wish the OSS Radeon module had PowerPlay support.
<realmatt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/112646/
<realmatt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/112644/
<judgen> Why does rhythmbox claim i dont have codecs for some of my files, but still plays them.
<judgen> this problem was not present in older versions
<cwillu> can somebody pastebin me their /etc/ls-base-logging.sh?
<cwillu> oooo, nevermind, networking came up
<BUGabundo1> cwillu: good afternoon
<BUGabundo1> bash: /etc/ls-base-logging.sh: No such file or directory
<BUGabundo1> wouldn't be much help
<cwillu> lsb-
<cwillu> believe me, if you don't have it, you'd be in as much trouble as I was :p
<cwillu> which isn't _that_ much, but you wouldn't have x
<cwillu> guess I shouldn't have said ls-... then myself, eh?
<BUGabundo1> I don't seem to have it cwillu but I have X up and running
<BUGabundo1> duh
<BUGabundo1> I see what you mean: lsb not ls
<BUGabundo1> that I have... if you still need it
<cwillu> no, I got network access on the machine
<cwillu> file doesn't exist in intrepid, and would seem to be deeply woven into things now :p
<cwillu> thanks though
<BUGabundo1> cwillu: np
<shadowhywind> hay all I am having an issue, my left click on my touchpad, is acting as a left click and a paste command at the same time, anyone have any ideas?
<maxb> shadowhywind: First, try installing todays updates, including xserver-xorg-input-synaptics 0.99.3-2ubuntu2
<shadowhywind> k, installing that one
<shadowhywind> well all of them (is what i meant)
<rainmanp7> :)
<shadowhywind> wish me luck going to reboot (have to anyways)
<mlpug> Shuttleworth wrote 8.9.08 when introducing Jaunty: "Another goal is the blurring of web services and desktop applications". Will there be something specific on this in the final release?
<mlpug> some desktop widget concept or something?
<BUGabundo1> mlpug: I haven't seen anything like that come up, yet
<shadowhywind> THANK YOU!!!!!!!
<shadowhywind> my touchpad is once again useable
<maxb> wish mine was :-/
<shadowhywind> maxb: sorry to hear that, same issue as mine?
<maxb> No, on mine it's that edge-scrolling is broken in the new driver. I've rolled back to 0.15.2-0ubuntu8 meanwhile
<shadowhywind> oh (just checked mine and its working, hehe
<maxb> Seems to be hardware-specific
<rainmanp7> Wine 1.1.4 now works with the new updates applied to jaunty. The update manager is working for it as well to upgrade it :)
<rainmanp7> I just got the ibex version to roll into it :)
<shadowhywind> also another question. At one time i was able to decide if my CPU was set for dynamic/powersave/etc.. I don't have that anymore, is there a package i have to isntall for that?
<BUGabundo1> shadowhywind: that's no longer recommend
<BUGabundo1> you should read mgf blog to get the full picture
<shadowhywind> BUGabundo1: why?
<BUGabundo1> why should hw or kernel managing it
<BUGabundo1> but you can still set uid to the applet and control the CPU
<BUGabundo1> but it will be unsuported
<shadowhywind> because when I am on power I like it being set for Dynamic, but when on power set it to powersave
<BUGabundo1> http://mjg59.livejournal.com/
<BUGabundo1> and search for it
<shadowhywind> that and the guidance-powermanager hasn't shown me using my full CPU potiential yet
<BUGabundo1> there should be 4 or 5 posts about it, from last year
<BUGabundo1> shadowhywind: yeah I agree too
<BUGabundo1> but it seems the the GURUs believe that powersave actually uses MORE power
<BUGabundo1> 'cause it makes the CPU take longer to finish
<shadowhywind> well true
<BUGabundo1> but as I said, you can set uid it.... so prob worked around
<danbhfive> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Jaunty Jackelope (9.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule
<jonaskoelker> how do I build fglrx.ko for 2.6.28-6-generic?
<dyf> hello.. i have an Nvidia mobile graphics card and when i installed 9.04, X was messed up.. i rebooted and chose "automatically solve graphics problems".. i am able now to log in but the Restricted Drivers manager doesn't see my Nvidia graphics card.. any ideas on how to solve this?
<Aondo> dyf  call on nvidia to support the X version or to release an open source driver for anyone else to fix it! :D
<maxb> Aondo: nVidia have already released a version supporting Jaunty's X, and it's in the repositories
<dyf> i don't know.. it seems that i have 295 updates pending.. i'll update packages and see
<dyf> so do i just install nvidia-glx or something? i think it should've been installed by default
<Aondo> maxb  for all drivers/cards?
<maxb> I believe that's what the changelog said
<Aondo> ok, spoke too soon then :P
<maxb> Well, not 177, that's obsoleted by 180
<realmatt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/112644/ shows the output of "sudo apt-get -f install"
<realmatt> not sure what to do here
<BUGabundo1> realmatt: hi
<maxb> realmatt: It's a bug which you should file, but meanwhile 'sudo apt-get install kdelibs-data- kdelibs5-data' might manoeuvre around the problem
<BUGabundo1> either it's a dependy bug
<BUGabundo1> or package hasn't build yet
<realmatt> I'm pretty new at this.  Could you point me in the right direction to file a bug?
<BUGabundo1> realmatt: do you have a launchpad account already?
<BUGabundo1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug
<BUGabundo1> or better yet
<BUGabundo1> apport-cli -fp kdelibs
<realmatt> BUGabundo1: I ran "apport-cli -fp kdelibs" and it finished
<BUGabundo1> it should have open a broswer
<BUGabundo1> and took you to
<BUGabundo1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug
<realmatt> I have submitted the bug
<BUGabundo1> okay
<dyf> i was able to install the restricted nvidia drivers but when i hit alt-ctrl-F1, the screen goes black with some noise in the middle
<dyf> kinda like a broken screen
<BUGabundo1> dyf: jaunty?
<dyf> BUGabundo1: yes
<BUGabundo1> mine is fine...
<BUGabundo1> what driver version?
<BUGabundo1> 180 ?
<dyf> i had the same problem with opensuse
<dyf> yeah.. 180
<BUGabundo1> what card model?
<dyf> not sure.. it's a mobile card
<BUGabundo1> dotn you have a logo or something on it?
<BUGabundo1> dyf: install and run sysinfo
<dyf> Geforce 7159M/nForce 630M
<dyf> 7150*
<BUGabundo1> okay
<BUGabundo1> I would say: file a bug
<dyf> oh.. i never filed a bug, i don't want to waste the developers time with a crappy bug report
<BUGabundo1> apport-cli -fp nvidia-glx-180
<BUGabundo1> that's a bad set of mind
<BUGabundo1> that's why WE use alpha/betas
<BUGabundo1> to find and fix bugs so that Release is stable as possible
<BUGabundo1> or is it not?
<dyf> i use it because i want the latest drivers for my laptop
<BUGabundo1> ROFL
<BUGabundo1> no need to use jaunty then
<dyf> but i issued that command, hopefully it'll send a good report
<dyf> i don't have time to tinker with settings anymore.. i installed 9.04 and everything worked out of the box
<dyf> that's the sole reason why i'm using it
<dyf> and my assignments for my programming course have to be compiled with linux
<BUGabundo1> dyf: then you should be on a stable release
<BUGabundo1> development version can and WILL cause breakage
<BUGabundo1> and in a few days/weeks YOU will come here winning its not working!
<dyf> yeah, when it breaks, i'll think about it
<BUGabundo1> eheh
<BUGabundo1> hope its not in the day before you have to have your school work done
<dyf> it's not like i'm running the mainframe of the subway stations system
<BUGabundo1> Murphys law!!
<dyf> oh.. how come they have blender 2.46 in the repositories still?
<dyf> 2.48 was out like a month ago
<dyf> and 2.47 was out 3 months ago
<BUGabundo1> dyf: fell free to file a bug for a manual sync
<BUGabundo1> or help, and provide your self the diffs
<BUGabundo1> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bleedingedge/+archive/ppa
<dyf> thanks
<DrHalan> hey, i don't have any thumbnails for flv files though gstreamer can play them
<Cruster> hi, is there any way to manually write files in /proc/acpi/.....?
 * maxb wonders why his GNOME fonts have mysteriously increased in size
<lucent> maxb: did gnome-settings-daemon crash on you?
<maxb> Seems to be running
<lucent> could be any number of reasons
 * maxb eyes the libgnome update that said something about dpi
<lucent> that's most likely
<maxb> and sets about rolling it back
<maxb> Aha
<maxb> So I've twiddled the gconf value and now I have a sane desktop again
<atiredmachine> Hi, I'm using a ThinkPad T43.  One of the semi-recent updates to Jaunty broke sound.  When gnome loads it plays Ubuntu's normal intro sound, but after that no programs make sounds.  In the Sound preferences I have no output devices listed.
<maxb> Try with the very recent updates, I saw a changelog entry purporting to fix that
<atiredmachine> thanks maxb, I'll check that out.
<maxb> atiredmachine: If that doesn't help, then disabling the login sound completely in gnome-session-properties might be a workaround
<SwedeMike> atiredmachine: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/322374
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 322374 in pulseaudio "[jaunty regression] Pulse Audio finds no card for output" [High,Fix released]
<rainmanp7> Ok does anyone know where i can upload a wallpaper for jaunty ?
<rainmanp7> Or rather a linux upload wallpaper website ?
<rainmanp7> Ok can someone check my wallpaper and tell me what they think of it ?
<fosco_> rainmanp7: i'll check
<rainmanp7> ok cool can i apste the link in private or here
<rainmanp7> It was my first using the gimp program
<rainmanp7> http://www.gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-files/98717-Desk1.Final2.png
<fosco_> umm
<fosco_> not bad, but i like abstract ones
<TheImp> the font is baaad. it looks like "oh wait. i have a professional graphic app at my pc ... its called ... wait i have to look ... ah! gimp!"
<TheImp> sorry ;)
<rainmanp7> yeah I'm not good with gimp at all
<TheImp> rainmanp7: you have to fit the font much more to the hand. the hand has a profile, and a tatoo would be part of this structure
<rainmanp7> yeah I wanted to tatoo here right on the arm
<rainmanp7> but I'm new to all the tools and such and not sure howw to load fonts directly too the gimp thing
<TheImp> write the tatoo at your arm and have a look at the perspective :)
<rainmanp7> YheImp hehe
<rainmanp7> k
<rainmanp7> TheImp what is the thing that takes a image and chucks in into 2 colors ?
<TheImp> hmm. dont know where you refer to ... ?
 * charlie-tca is thinking "camera with b/w film"
<spr0k3t> http://www.gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-files/98717-Desk1.Final2.png
<spr0k3t> oops, wrong button.  ignore ^^^
<lucasvo> I have just updated to jaunty and my rhythmbox stopped playing all my mp3 files. I reinstalled all the bad and ugly gstreamer plugins, but it didn't help.
<lucasvo> (23:48:14) [0x87a9408] [error_cb] rb-shell-player.c:3571: got error for unexpected entry (nil) (expected 0x9134948)
<hvgotcodes> hey if i used prevu to get a jaunty package, and that package has since been updated, do i just prevu the package source again to update?
<phomes> I put the warnings up at http://live.gnome.org/GnomeGames/CompilerWarnings The list is not ideal as it only lists filenames, not paths. For most parts it is obvious what file it is
<phomes> ops. Wrong chan
#ubuntu+1 2009-02-03
 * DanaG wonders if Jaunty will have 2.6.29.
 * gourgi don't think it will
<Volkodav> I wonder when they will add xfce 4.6 ?
<pwnguin> is anyone else having a problem with font kerning?
<dyf> hello.. my sound was working earlier today and for some reason i can't play any sound.. i went to System > Preferences > Sound and it won't start.. how can i troubleshoot my sound?
<sirhcjw> can any one give me some info about this error udevd [$A]: unable to open 'etc/udev/rules.d': No such file or directory
<andersk> sirhcjw: bug 315780?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 315780 in udev "/etc/udev/rules.d not a directory on boot" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/315780
<RAOF> Mmmm, sweet nvidia craziness.
<Volkodav> does anybody have gnome remembering sessions ? mine does not
<hggdh> Volkodav, +1
<Volkodav> looks like a bug in gnome
<hggdh> look at your ~/.xsession-errors
<Volkodav> I use xfce really but I want the new 4.6
<Volkodav> http://pastie.org/377968
<Volkodav> I do not see anything about sessions
<subliminal> i just noticed jocky now accepting nvidia
<subliminal> on jaunty
<subliminal> anyone tried it yet ?
<subliminal> i the only one silly enough to run jaunty ?
<Volkodav> nah
<Volkodav> all these 158 ppl most likely too
<subliminal> cool
<subliminal> k im wondering
<subliminal> im pretty new to linux
<subliminal> will jaunty kepe updating till its the same as the full release in april ?
<subliminal> or will i have to reinstall
<Pici> !final
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Intrepid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<Volkodav> things breal occasionally in alphas
<subliminal> k
<subliminal> latest intrepid ?
<subliminal> yeah i install;ed aplha 3...done all the upgrades ansd updates
<subliminal> so by the time full release come...ill already have the same os im guessing
<subliminal> thats pretty handy
<Volkodav> so it is  4.6 in repos already
<Volkodav> I wonder which beta is it ?
 * DanaG hopes somebody will at least offer a 2.6.29 PPA for Jaunty.
<DanaG> And once the K edition comes out, I'll likely move to that.  =P
 * DanaG is reminded of Krusty the Klown.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/284319
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 284319 in linux "mute, brightness buttons on new HP 6930p laptop" [Undecided,New]
 * DanaG wonders when AMD will release a new fglrx.
<DanaG> ... for the new ABI, I mean.
<DanaG> I'm actually not griping -- I like the open ATI far better than the open NV.
<DanaG> http://www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/screenshot-glassybleu.png
<DanaG> Ooooh, glassybleu.
<maco> any of you having trouble with wpa networks and nm-applet? knetworkmanager does fine, but i can't connect to my network in gnome
<stefanlsd> Is anyone else having problems saving with OO3. The dialog appears but its blank and OO hangs...
<maco> i cant even get OOo3 to start
<maco> it just shows the splash screen then hangs
<stefanlsd> maco: i see my problem was related to a broken libx11 and the updates fixed it
<rainmanp7> Gdmorning Everybody :)
<rainmanp7> Can someone look at my boot chart and tell me what is slowing it down ?
<rainmanp7> I think it's from the slow hard drive specs because I don't have somthing set
<rainmanp7> I need to get more then 30 Megs a second transfer on hard drive any Ideas ?
<rainmanp7> I need to get more then 30 Megs a second transfer on hard drive any Ideas on a scuzzi ?
<TheInfinity> rainmanp7: buy a new hard drive?
<TheInfinity> use sata?
<rainmanp7> nah this drive is running on a udma cable
<rainmanp7> The infinity yes i have 2 sata drives not hooked up
 * TheInfinity gets about 100 mb/s at his eSATA drives, but at IDE  i never got much above 30 MB/s
<rainmanp7> TheInfinity yes i have 2 sata drives not hooked up but I'm testing on a udma drive running as a scuzzi
<TheInfinity> you wont get much more then 30 MB/s ...
<rainmanp7> TheInfinity Ok can you take a look at my boot thing and tell me what's slowing it down ?
<rainmanp7> TheInfinity Um I have like 9 Hard drives jsut sitting around and 2 sata and 1 ide sitting in machine
<TheInfinity> rainmanp7: i dont think you will get more speed out of an ide disc
<rainmanp7> TheInfinity Maybe I can tweak the boot up ? take a look at my bootchart thing and tell me where I'm going wrong ?
<rainmanp7> TheInfinity and maybe give some ideas
<TheInfinity> rainmanp7: i'm not so good at getting 1 or 2 mb/s more out of a disc ;)
<TheInfinity> i just buy a better disc or a raid if need more speed
<TheInfinity> your drive speed is normal
<rainmanp7> yeah I'm really thinking of RAID
<TheInfinity> IDE is slow compared to sata
<rainmanp7> Yeah but I know these hard drives can crank allot faster
<rainmanp7> or something hehe
<rainmanp7> thanx man i'm gonna try some things and will be back :)
<TheInfinity> buy a new sata disc? :p
<rainmanp7> I would rather have a solid state drive
<rainmanp7> running on pure memory :)
<TheInfinity> also sata interface ;)
<rainmanp7> yeah like a Raid of solid ste drives would even be better
<rainmanp7> Raid of Solid State Drives :)
<rainmanp7> ok let me try some things I will be back :)
<TheInfinity> rainmanp7: raid6 of usual disc is fast enaught
<TheInfinity> i mean about 800 MB/s is difficult to handle
<rainmanp7> Ok I got the boot time down to 22 sec from 25 by moving the renderacell to the Driver sercions in Xorg and adding the noatime,nodiratime to Fstqab as well as adding the /etc/init.d/rc CONCURRENCY=shell
<rainmanp7> http://www.flickr.com/photos/34993488@N05/3249926921/
<rainmanp7> Render Acell and video crap was in the screen section wich didn't work well So i moved them to the video driver section
<rainmanp7> now i get the waiting cursor thing and things work well :)
<Turms> is updating from intrepid to jaunty possible or should i dl the cdimage and install from it?
<Turms> 158 zombies? :-D
<DanaG> My boot is ~37 seconds.  Fast enough for me -- Intrepid was 45 to 60.
<histo> Why is xchat blinkiing like someone sent me a m3essage?
<histo> I've been idle for days
<rainmanp7> .
<rainmanp7> Turms I wanted the ext4 thing so i changed my partition and formated etc.. I haven't tried just installing over top the itrepid
<rainmanp7> yeah I wanted the new kernal thing as well :)
<Turms> rainmanp7: ok, thanks
<rainmanp7> Turms you got any idea how to boost IO time ?
<maco> rainmanp7: be warned that its possible for new data to not be written at all if you get a system crash with ext4
<DanaG> If I use data=journal, it'll ensure I at least have the old data intact, right?
<DanaG> I'd rather  have old data intact following a crash, than have new data corrupt.
<rainmanp7> maco :) yeah I'm goona switch it to realtime and take of the nodirtime thing
<DanaG> realtime can reduce throughput, I've heard -- realtime is all about latency.
<maco> DanaG: old data's fine regardless. but whatever you were working on may not have even been written to the journal at all .....i think thats how the bug works
<DanaG> Aah.  I had heard of it making files of zero size.
<maco> right
<maco> though i suppose if it was in the middle of modifying an old file...
<rainmanp7> hrmmm
<maco> not sure what would happen in that situation, but i'd keep backups just in case
<DanaG> I do.  Weekly, at least.
<DanaG> I keep all my critical data on my Windows partition, because I have to work with Office 2007 for collaboration and such.
<DanaG> Random side note: HP's netbook theme:
<rainmanp7> This is just a test hard drive anyways I'm trying to configure it to be stable with the best throughput
<DanaG> http://www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/screenshot-glassybleu.png
<Turms> DanaG: dritical data on win partition? ahahahahah
<rainmanp7> I like screen shots will be right back
<Turms> ok i've started the upgrade to jaunty, afterwards i'll clone the partition to an ext4 one
<maco> DanaG: pretty
 * DanaG has to leave now.  Will be back later.
<DanaG> Anyway, to get that theme, you have to add the hardy-hpmini repos (deb-src only!) and then apt-get source the relevant packages.
<rainmanp7> Ok found something out lol :)
<rainmanp7> It was about the the concurren't shell command and moving the drivers for xorg out of the screen section and moving them into the Video driver secction and I'm still at 22secs with turning off the noaitime and the other stuff
<rainmanp7> The realtime switch did the trick :)
<rainmanp7>  Timing cached reads:   1944 MB in  2.00 seconds = 971.96 MB/sec
<rainmanp7>  Timing buffered disk reads:   94 MB in  3.01 seconds =  31.28 MB/sec
<rainmanp7> My cache reads jumped by 100 and the buff by 1
<rainmanp7> so this is what it looks like now
<rainmanp7> ext4    relatime,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<rainmanp7> Actually 150
<rainmanp7> I was doing 800-821 MB/sec before
<danbhfive> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Jaunty Jackelope (9.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule
<BUGabundo> I'm looking for Luke Yelavich aka themuso !
<BUGabundo> can I get you guys opinion on this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/322374/comments/33 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 322374 in pulseaudio "[jaunty regression] Pulse Audio finds no card for output" [High,Fix released]
<maco> BUGabundo: what about it?
<BUGabundo> maco: just wanted to know if I should remove the .desktop or not
<maco> could put a sleep 5 before it
<tgpraveen> so since only 2 days are left for alpha 4 I wanted to ask what new things are coming?
<maco> the trouble is pulse tries to initialize while the login sounds are still playing
<maco> force it to wait a few seconds, and it should be fine
<BUGabundo> I don't have trouble now with the update
<BUGabundo> other then I can barely listen to anything
<BUGabundo> volume is REALLY low maco
<rainmanp7> Ok the hdparm when trying to set DMA or 32 bit transfer on is giving me a Error is there a way around this ?
<rainmanp7> I'm really trying to figue out how to turn udma on
<BUGabundo> rainmanp7: is it properly connected?
<rainmanp7> BUGabundo yeah with it's own cable right to the motherboard nothing else connected to it
<rainmanp7> BUGabundo hang on let me take of the cover jsut to make sure ok
<BUGabundo> rainmanp7: PATA or SATA»
<BUGabundo> ?
<rainmanp7> BUGabundo yes one cable nothing on it except 1 hard drive
<rainmanp7> WD400 normal IDE drive
<BUGabundo> rainmanp7: PATA or SATA?
<BUGabundo> from "normal" I'm guessing its PATA
<rainmanp7> yes
<rainmanp7> big fat cable hehe
<BUGabundo> make sure that all pins are fine... sometimes one or two get broken
<rainmanp7> O rather the Big flat fat cabble
<BUGabundo> that's the main reason for it to not work as DMA
<rainmanp7> i got this from some other drives as well with ibex and changed the um cables as well
<rainmanp7> hang on let me get the error up k
<maco> BUGabundo: did you check in both alsamixer and in the new volume applet?
<BUGabundo> yes maco! all at 100%
<maco> file a bug against the linux package (default place to file for sound bugs) with your alsa-info.sh output then
<BUGabundo> humm the next fix for PA race condition didn't fix everything
<BUGabundo> the PulseAudio Manager can't connect
<maco> hm?
<BUGabundo> let me see if killing PA and restart it fixs the prob
<maco> there are multiple race conditions around PA
<rainmanp7> BUGabundo ok trying to set the mode gives me this  HDIO_DRIVE_CMD(setxfermode) failed: Input/output error
<BUGabundo> nope :|
<rainmanp7> BUGabundo but the real nasty one i don't like is using hdparm to set dma or uda or PIO on and i Get Inappropriate ioctl for device
<rainmanp7> I have been fighting with this for weeks by myself -> Inappropriate ioctl for device
<rainmanp7> I even have the bios set to allow 32 bit transfer
<BUGabundo> I'm out of ideas
<BUGabundo> maybe it's the board
<Trewas> rainmanp7: I don't think you can disable dma with libata drivers, which are used when PATA drive shows up as /dev/sd* instead of /dev/hd*
<rainmanp7> I want to Enable the Udma  and flip the swtich to 1 instead of running 16 bit transfer mode
<Trewas> rainmanp7: libata should always use the fastest possible settings by default, so there is no need to set DMA on
<rainmanp7> Is there a way to do a command in terminal to see what Libata is using currently ?
<rainmanp7> or look at a file to see where the hard drive settings it's using are at ?
<Trewas> hdparm -i /dev/sdx
<rainmanp7> -c1 enables 32-bit I/O and the -X69 should give me the 100mb a sec
<rainmanp7> yeah it's using the ATA instead of the PATA
<rainmanp7> Not sure how to switch that ?
<mahfiaz> can the scrollability be added to pulseaudio system tray icon? is it worth writing a report?
<rainmanp7> Thank you for the help and time
<maco> mahfiaz: yes, id file a bug on that. its a functionality regression if scrolling doesnt work there but did on the old one
<mahfiaz> maco, it quite isn't, the old panel applet is still available
<mahfiaz> but as it will likely be replaced, then yes
<maco> i believe replacing it is the intention
<maco> not sure why theyd keep 2 around...
<maco> could ask in #ubuntu-desktop\
<rainmanp7> Ok I found only one thing that got me closer
<rainmanp7> the file /etc/scsi_id.config and setting the options=-g got me a better transfer rate
<rainmanp7>  Timing cached reads:   1958 MB in  2.00 seconds = 978.89 MB/sec
<rainmanp7>  Timing buffered disk reads:   94 MB in  3.01 seconds =  31.28 MB/sec
<rainmanp7> I found that option on http://hi.baidu.com/wa0362/blog/item/7ea02319a4f7044242a9ad55.html
<dust> http://pastebin.ca/1326362
<dust> anyone help with this
<TheInfinity> dust: looks like dependency problem in packages.
<dust> how to fix it?
<TheInfinity> wait for new packages? *g*
<TheInfinity> write a bug report?
<dust> ok..
<dust> ok same with isntalling mplayer
<TheInfinity> the usual dependency hell in alpha releases ;)
<dust> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<dust> well have to wait then :D
<rainmanp7> yeah that new configuration got me to a 21 sec boot time as well :)
<rainmanp7> http://www.flickr.com/photos/34993488@N05/3250352453/
<rainmanp7> going to store will be back later :)
<biouser> pavucontrol Connection failed: Connection terminated
<biouser> I can no longer voodoo firefox to have sound though ardour->jack works properly as ardour effectively disables PA and starts jack.  No luck with firefox sound now though...
<biouser> after the update ... I have 2 volume icons on my panel now
<biouser> I have input and output which when I mouse-over say 100% and HDA VIA VT82xx = ALC861 Analog
<biouser> and another PCM: 100%
<JediMaster> hey guys, what's the "official" way to do NAT routing on jaunty?
<JediMaster> I've got two network interfaces, defined in /etc/network/interfaces, got dhcp setup and working on the internal network, just need to setup the NAT
<KDesk> Is true that Jaunty will include kernel 2.6.29?
<tgpraveen> KDesk: no confirmation but mostly
<tgpraveen> yeah
<KDesk> tgpraveen: will be interesting if that happend :)
<tgpraveen> yeah it is always gr8 to have the latest stuff more drivers,suspend resume,faster boots
<KDesk> tgpraveen: ah, I have seen a benchmark where jaunty boot very fast, what are the devs doing to get so fast times?
<maco> KDesk: more stuff's being built directly into the kernel
<maco> the setup and teardown time per module is HUGE
<tgpraveen> yeah + code optimization
<maco> dtchen told me the setup/teardown per module is..i think he said 0.5 seconds each
<maco> got 30 modules to load, thats 15 seconds of your boot right there
<maco> apple speeds it up by having one GIANT module per model of machne
<KDesk> maco: ah, interesting, so having a kernel with all the stuff needed inside it will make a faster boot?
<maco> yes
<KDesk> That is the advantage of the apple, they do there OS for there hardware.
<maco> i think the downside is that then youve got a bigger memory footprint for the kernel
<maco> i mean, if everything was built-in instead of module
<maco> because then drivers you dont need would still take up memory
<KDesk> maco: and how many ~MB are thatwith jaunty vs intrepid?
<maco> i dont onw
<maco> *know
<maco> i *think* theyre starting conservatively...just putting the "pretty much everyone needs them anyway" modules as built-in
<KDesk> yes, that is a good idea. Also more and more the ram is cheaper.
<maco> if i remember this conversation correctly (and its been a month and a half so maybe not), i think dtchen named 5 or 6 sound modules that could do that, but he said depending on the system there's an additional 5-7 more per system
<Amaranth> maco: The idea is things you _need_ are built-in, things you might someday use are modules
<maco> Amaranth: right
<Amaranth> maco: For most systems the things you _need_ have a lot in common
<KDesk> I have DDR, so that is not my luck..
<maco> but a lot of those were done as modules up til now
<Amaranth> maco: Right, thus the change
<Amaranth> If you build enough stuff in you don't even need an initramfs :)
<KDesk> what is that? the initramfs?
<maco> initial ram filesystem
<KDesk> I didn't understand very well, to search for a module needed and load it, it takes 1/2 seconds? Or which part of the process?
<maco> Amaranth you gotta explain initramfs. i dont understand well enough
<KDesk> maco: ah, before mounting a "/" FS?
<maco> KDesk: yes
<maco> its a pivot mount...to switch from initramfs to the / fs
<maco> i think thats what its called
<maco> im fuzzy on such things...had them explained quickly a couple months ago
<KDesk> Will a /boot partition make any gain in speed?
 * Amaranth doesn't really know it very detailed either
<Amaranth> KDesk: Only if you regularly fragment your /
<maco> KDesk: dont believe so
<maco> initramfs has all the stuff you need to boot and to mount /
<maco>  /boot isnt a performance thing
<KDesk> I have a /boot, but I don'n know why... Only because If the kernel where in a last point in the HD it would be slower to read that in the begginign. That was what I have thought.
<maco> maybe
<Amaranth> iirc the middle is the fastest
<maco> middle meaning center physically?
<maco> that's the beginning of the disk, i believe
<KDesk> I belive that too
<maco> i put my swap there
<maco> if ive gotta swap, i want it to be fast
<KDesk> Because it is a circle. But with the new SSD it won't be a proble, and I won't do a /boot any more.
<maco> even if swap is by definition slow
<KDesk> I have a 128MB /boot, then a swap, then the "/"
<Raffaele> siete inglesi o italiani?
<Pici> !it | Raffaele
<Amaranth> KDesk: my /boot is 14M
<ubottu> Raffaele: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<KDesk> I have seen some benchmarks with ext4, it was faster than xfs or reiser3 in some tasks
<KDesk> ah my /boot is 251MB hehe. Just in case...
<Peddy> In Intrepid, suspend worked, but in Intrepid, with the same nvidia driver as before (173), when I press suspend or do pm-suspend, nothing happens. Is this known, and is there a workaround?
<maco> Peddy: in intrepid it works but it doesnt?
<Peddy> maco, I mean, in Intrepid it worked, in Jaunty it doesn't.
<maco> Peddy: oh ok. well im not a nvidia user, so i cant reproduce that.
<Peddy> ok
<maco> suspend does work for me on my inteldrivers. kernel panic on hibernate thogh :(
 * Amaranth is afraid to try to suspend
<Amaranth> ext4 and all
<maco> oh yeah. sounds like a bad idea
<pwnguin> that's what backups are for ;)
<RAOF> Amaranth: Oh?  Are there extra-special ext4 + suspend bugs?
<Amaranth> RAOF: no, just "ext4 data loss" bugs
<Amaranth> pwnguin: backups of /home don't help my /etc/apt/sources.list being zeroed out
<Amaranth> or whatever file
<Amaranth> /usr/bin/less
<RAOF> Ah, yes. The old 'possibly truncate files on unclean unmount' fun.
<x1250> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<DanaG> Anyone know how to get my Ricoh R5C438 (I think it was) card reader to work in Ubuntu?
<DanaG> er
<DanaG> r5c843
<Veinor> so what's new in jaunty?
<mikegriffin> the packages
<Veinor> ?
<DanaG> Anyone know how to get my Ricoh R5C843 (I think it was) card reader to work in Ubuntu?  I'm on Jaunty, of course.
<genii> DanaG: Did it work in 8.04 or 8.10 ?
<DanaG> I'm not sure.  I'll try the liveCD of one of those later today.
<DanaG> It's an SDHC card, by the way.  Works in Vista, and even gives me the "boot from SD Card" option my laptop offers.
<DanaG> I also have a Ricoh Bay8Controller (SmartCard Reader) that's a hardwired cardbus card, oddly enough.
<DanaG> er, 832, not 834.
#ubuntu+1 2009-02-04
<Andre_Gondim> how may i enable the mic?
<rainmanp7> hello I'm back :)
<rainmanp7> Ok I got a question about somthing important dealing with ext4 and jaunty :)
<rainmanp7> wait for a second while I formulate the question please
<rainmanp7> Ok I will show a example and ask from that ok :)
<rainmanp7>  Timing cached reads:   2014 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1006.55 MB/sec
<rainmanp7>  Timing buffered disk reads:   92 MB in  3.01 seconds =  30.56 MB/sec
<rainmanp7> From that figure Is it better to have a boost from 800 to 1006.55 or a bottom figure 30.56 up to 31.2 and have the top drop to 865 ?
<Amaranth> bottom is most important
<Amaranth> iirc the top one is actually your memory speed
<rainmanp7> ok so the configuration that boosts both works better then just the one configuration that boosts the top then
<bexamous> hdparm is poor in general, the buffered reads are not that useful at all
<bexamous> file system has no influence on hdparm results either
<bexamous> hdparm is testing the physical drive itself, doesn't matter if you have ext4 on it
<rainmanp7> I noticed that the one that boosts the both -> that it sped up allot of things like Gimp loading ect and one you loaded somthing it became faster after every reload of any program
<bexamous> after you load the program once, most remains in cache
<bexamous> so any reloads shouldn't have to even read from the hd often
<rainmanp7> Ok the only thing I did check this and tell me if it's safe :)
<rainmanp7> Ok I have realtime set and this
<rainmanp7> vendor="ATA",options=-p 0x80
<rainmanp7> options=-g
<rainmanp7> That option G I added in after reading about things into the scuzi config file
<bexamous> i'm not sure enough to comment
<rainmanp7> np
<bexamous> at work when we test physical drives
<bexamous> sudo echo 3 | sudo tee /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches ; sudo time dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/null bs=1M count=10000
<bexamous> we run that
<bexamous> it clears any cached data in ram and then reads 10GB from drive
<bexamous> not sure how much kernel configs will affect phsycial drive access
<rainmanp7> yeah I read somthing here about scuzzi white list here ->http://hi.baidu.com/wa0362/blog/item/7ea02319a4f7044242a9ad55.html
<rainmanp7> I'm trying to find more way of how this thing can act as a cluster mabey i can find more modifications to boost stability and speed :)
<rainmanp7> will be back need to reboot :)
<rainmanp7> .
 * DanaG wonders what it'd take to get his sdhc card to work.
<rainmanp7> ok it's late i need sleep gdnight and good luck
<binarymutant> will we be able to see ruby 1.9.1 in Jaunty?
<danbhfive> try packages.ubuntu.org      or com
<dtchen> it hasn't been packaged yet, so no ETA
<binarymutant> :( so no :(
<binarymutant> oh it hasn't been packaged yet okay
<binarymutant> thanks for the info :)
<IntuitiveNipple> Has anyone experienced ubiquity *removing* a disk partition from the kernel's knowledge (/proc/partitions) when configuring a separate /boot/ partition and therefore failing silently?
<billisnice> jaunty came alive today, the hardware files for my system downloaded...I really do not see much difference than in 8.10 as far as features
<billisnice> i have ext4 installed at installation, it appears to load faster, but some programs are still slow. Hopefully l BTRFS will be ready soon and kick butt as promised
<DanaG> s/MIA/A(FK)WOL/
<DanaG> er
<DanaG> transparent window == type into wrong tab.
 * DanaG would be able to boot from his internal SD card reader... if it weren't for the fact that it doesn't work AT ALL in Linux.
<crdlb> the one in my mother's toshiba laptop is exposed as a usb drive
<DanaG> Mine is actually a PCI device.
<maco> huh. i wonder if i could boot from mine. i never tried.
<maco> and yeah, mine's pci
<DanaG> It's a feature of my laptop's firmware.
<maco> oh
<maco> poo
<DanaG> EliteBook -- has UEFI firmware, in fact.
<syockit> If I install coreboot, will I get the boot options which was available previously?
<DanaG> Oh yeah, so, my internal card reader gives absolutely nothing upon card insertion.
<DanaG> Not even anything in dmesg.
<maco> what kind is it? TI? Ricoh?
<maco> those 2 usually work...
<maco> something altogether new?
<DanaG> Ricoh R5C843
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/186087/+viewstatus
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 186087 in linux "Ricoh R5C843 card reader doesn't work on vaio thinkpad" [Medium,Fix released]
<DanaG> Heh, look at that title.
<DanaG> vaio thinkpad.... wait, what?
<DanaG> =þ
<crdlb> when did sony buy lenovo?
<maco> what?
<DanaG> It's somebody being mistaken.  =þ
<syockit> zeltak: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=352 a good place to start
<syockit> add jaunty repos sources.list, do dist-uprade
<zeltak> thx :)
<DanaG> http://www.aeneas.com.cn/PDF/Ricoh/2005/R5C832E1%5B1%5D.00.pdf
<syockit> zeltak: It doesn't have the instruction for distro upgrade though
<zeltak> mmm ok. isnt it just updating the sourcelist and doing a dist-upgarde?
<syockit> zeltak: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/TechnicalOverview has just what you need it seems
<zeltak> awesome, thx syockit!
<DanaG> grr, stupid sdhc.
<DanaG> Yeah, so my card reader does literally nothing at all in Linux.  Not even an error message.
<maco> DanaG: does it work in intrepid?
<maco> seeing as that says "fix released"
<DanaG> Nope, doesn't work there, either.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/314600
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 314600 in fglrx-installer "fglrx versions newer than 8.543 cause system hang and panic" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<DanaG> Another issue I have, even in Intrepid.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/186087
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 186087 in linux "Ricoh R5C843 card reader doesn't work on vaio thinkpad" [Medium,Fix released]
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/311781
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 311781 in ubuntu "Ricoh 5 in 1 card reader not working on Ubuntu 8.10" [Undecided,Confirmed]
 * DanaG goes off to bed now.
<DanaG> Another bug with my laptop: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/284319
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 284319 in linux "mute, brightness buttons on new HP 6930p laptop" [Undecided,New]
<raevol> how "safe" would you guys consider jaunty at this point? i understand that it is still expected to have broken things, but if i need jaunty for support for my sound card, would you recommend updating?
<syockit> While it may solve your 1 problem, it may cause others that you've never seen before
<syockit> The latest live is alpha 3, check out if it doesn't break any other hardware
<raevol> hmm ok, thanks
<raevol> yea i think i'll wait for the beta at least, just to be safe :[
<maco> raevol: you could compile your own sound drivers...
<maco> not that itd be officially supported, but meh
<raevol> well i jerry rigged my alsa install, i don't think it's a driver problem
<raevol> i think it's a pulse audio/alsa problem, and i don't know where in the mess i need to fix something
<maco> oh.
<dust> http://pastebin.ca/1327017
<dust> is there away to force this?
<maco> dust: you could TRY downloading the package and using dpkg -i --force-depends on the deb, but no guarantees about it not breaking things
<Oli``> Morning all. Just wanted to ask if there are any known, current and serious issues with Jaunty on nvidia systems (or in general) - Wondering if it's stable enough to upgrade =)
<maco> with nvidia, always the potential for a loss of suspend/hibernate
<maco> aside from that, i havent heard any nvidia complaints, but im an intel user so i cant be sure
<dust> maco: any other way?
<maco> wait a few hours and see if the dependency has been uploaded?
<Oli``> thanks maco
<peterz> my gnome apps started making 'plop' sounds whenever I press something
<peterz> how do I teach it to quit that?
<maco> peterz: right click your volume mixer
<maco> go to open volume control
<dust> maco: how do i do this can you help ?
<maco> choose "system sound theme: none"
<maco> dust: the package it needs simply doesnt exist. either wait for it to exist or try to force the install. if you force the install, the app probably wont work though
<dust> wait for it to exist?
<dust> i think someone else has same bug
<peterz> maco: I don't run gnome, so I'll have to manually start gnome-control-panel or somesuch
<maco> if youre gettingt hat error, it means one package was created and its dependency was not (yet)
<maco> peterz: er, its an applet in the gnome-panel's notification area
<maco> not sure if there's a command to open the volume control by itself
<peterz> I don't have gnome-panel, and I don't have a gnome-mixer applet
<maco> its not gnome-mixer applet. that ones going away.
<peterz> I run mostly KDE, its just evo that goes plop plop all the time
<peterz> driving me nuts
<maco> right kde has its own system theme
<maco> gnome-volume-control, maybe?
<peterz> KDE apps are properly quiet
<peterz> maco: grand, that worked
<maco> yay
<peterz> thanks mate
<maco> np
<wd4lko> how do i change the system sounds or alert sounds ?
<maco> gnome-volume-control
<Ebdomos> wd4lko: go to system, preferences, sound
<Ebdomos> wd4lko: if you go to gnome-look or kde-look dot org, you can download some good themes
<Ebdomos> kde3 sounds will always be my favourite though
<wd4lko> but is there a file i can edit to my own sounds?
<Ebdomos> oh, such as having a song play when you boot up?
<wd4lko> yea something like that
<Ebdomos> should be same place, the tab over lets you select the song
<Ebdomos> although you might need to convert it, last time I fiddled with that, some formats gave of distorted sounds. They might have fixed that though (or perhaps It was something wrong on my side)
<wd4lko> ok thanks i'll try it
<wd4lko> i still get a little scratchy sound
<Ebdomos> wd4lko: if that happens to be the case, then go to add/remove applications
<Ebdomos> and search - sound converter
<Ebdomos> and there you can convert to perhaps a wav, ogg, mp3,
<Ebdomos> experiment I guess which works best
<wd4lko> ok, im taking notes ! thanks
<wd4lko> im running out of things to fiddle with or mess up
<peterz> start coding, then there's an endless amount of stuff to fiddle with and mess up :-)
<wd4lko> i wish i could do that, im too old to start !
<peterz> hehe, you could give it a try.. who knows ;-)
<Ebdomos> wd4lko: try python
<wd4lko> i get headaches to easy
<Ebdomos> but if you dont want to do that, make sure you play around with compiz fusion, and well as cairo dock
<Ebdomos> lol
<wd4lko> yea, that was my last ache
<Ebdomos> cheers then
<wd4lko> thanks alot guys for the help...
<peterz> who;s in charge of hal ?
<peterz> the jaunty package needs a bit of an update
<syockit> lots of people
<syockit> hal or hal-info?
<h0rnman> good morning, everyone
<h0rnman> or evening, or even possibly afternoon, depending on your location
<calc> h0rnman: morning where i live and afternoon where i am ;-)
 * calc lives in Houston (-6) but is in Berlin (+1) for 2 weeks
<h0rnman> has anyone here tried dropping Jaunty on a VM?
<IntuitiveNipple> yeah :)
<calc> i'm running jaunty directly on my laptop :)
<h0rnman> did you have any issues with ubiquity crashing about 70% through the install?
<calc> i just upgraded from intrepid
<h0rnman> sorry, that was for IntuitiveNipple  :)
 * h0rnman feels dirty typing that
<IntuitiveNipple> I've been seeing a *lot* of installer issuers... spend yesterday and today debugging them so far.
<h0rnman> it looks like it crashes when going into the screensaver, but I'm trying one more time and keeping an eye on it
 * calc is so sleepy :\
 * calc thinks he will skip going to the spaceship tonight and just go to bed
<rainmanp7> Gdmorning
<rainmanp7> it's 9:29 AM here
<h0rnman> mornin
<rainmanp7> h0rnman :) what's going on today ?
<rainmanp7> Man i want to be working on something
<h0rnman> fights with ubiquity  :D
<rainmanp7> what is ubiquity ?
<fosco_> the ubuntu installer
<rainmanp7> oh man i wanna help hehe
<rainmanp7> Al I need to do is learn how to run a VM machine thing in linux like I can run vmware in win
<fosco_> virtualbox is easy and free
<h0rnman> well...the installer stopped, no messages, so here goes a reboot
<rainmanp7> ok cool is it in synaptic ?
<h0rnman> wish me luck
<IntuitiveNipple> h0rnman: hang on a mo
<rainmanp7> Gdluck :)
<IntuitiveNipple> h0rnman: can you switch to a console with Ctrl+Alt+F1 ?
<IntuitiveNipple> If so... you can check the installer logs
<h0rnman> sorry....already in the middle of shutdown
<IntuitiveNipple> ok... well next time, check out /var/log/syslog  and /var/log/installer/*
<h0rnman> though if this fails, I can do just that
<IntuitiveNipple> I'm trying to reproduce a bug whereby the partitioner code actually causes the kernel to lose a partition, by creating a VM with the exact same disk layout as the hardware... heres hoping
<rainmanp7> k
<calc> rainmanp7: there is also vmware for linux
<calc> rainmanp7: so depends if you want free or what you are used to using ;-)
<calc> also iirc virtualbox needs cpu support which vmware only needs for 64bit guests
<rainmanp7> calc yeah let me see if i can get a download for that :)
<IntuitiveNipple> I've got the installer stuck in an endless loop continually resizing the window (trying to start X I think) but I can see som BUG: soft lockups when the screen momentarily stabilises
<calc> rainmanp7: download is easy a license for it is a bit harder to get
<IntuitiveNipple> I use kvm/qemu for VMs
<h0rnman> interesting....what is the manifestation of the partitioner issue?
<calc> rainmanp7: http://vmware.com/download/ws/
<IntuitiveNipple> h0rnman: Trying to install with a separate /boot/ partition. It somehow makes that partition disappear even when the partitions and file-system are pre-created
<h0rnman> well, I can't speak for seeing that, but my current install run failed miserably (system refused to boot.)
<rainmanp7> K will be back need to reboot :)
<IntuitiveNipple> With the VM I can't get the LiveCD to start X
<h0rnman> do you mean once you get everything installed?
<IntuitiveNipple> nope, this is booting the LiveCD image
<h0rnman> I've been able to get that to work fine
<rainmanp7> .
<IntuitiveNipple> I prefer using VMs since I can route the VM's console output to the host and capture early error messages
<IntuitiveNipple> as now: [ 8497.690471] BUG: soft lockup - CPU#0 stuck for 61s! [events/0:6]
<h0rnman> nice
<h0rnman> :D
<h0rnman> alright...now that I fixed the boot problem (turns out it was the VMWare nvram file)....i can see if I can find you those error logs :)
<rainmanp7> h0rnman good work :)
<rainmanp7> man i wish there was something i could do to help out :)
 * fujimitsu finish download. amd64.iso test initiated
<h0rnman> ok...IntuitiveNupple --  I can get a syslog, but there is no install log at all in /var/log
<fujimitsu> alpha3
<rainmanp7> fujimitsu want me to install that and run it ?
<h0rnman> and now that I'm looking at it, syslog is empty
 * izinucs is installing into a vbox vm.. hoping for the best
<fujimitsu> no. trying to run alpha3 on gateway mt3422 laptop
<rainmanp7> ahh ok
<fujimitsu> are there any wifi issues known?
<rainmanp7> Yeah i need to um test a usb wireless device :)
<fujimitsu> i just dont want to have to run a wire after install
<h0rnman> allright, something with the vmdk file was thrashed.  I'm trying again from the beginning
<rainmanp7> be right back going to get a wierless adapter working ;)
<h0rnman> sadly, I think this is a lost cause :(
<h0rnman> IntuitiveNipple:  I tried again, this time trying to set up a separate boot partition, and I met with the same results
<IntuitiveNipple> h0rnman: Yeah... I think waiting for alpha 4 may be wise (I'm having problems with the daily)
<h0rnman> unfortunately, I have to agree
<rainmanp7> how do i know which alpha version i'm running ?
<hggdh> rainmanp7, if you are running jaunty, and updating, then you are very near alpha4
<rainmanp7> hggdh yes cool
<rainmanp7> I is there a way i can plug certin hardware in and scan it and get the information to a site So they can add hardware support for it for Jaunty and future releases ?
<rainmanp7> I'm really wodnering about this USB wireless stuff being supported :)
<rainmanp7> I have 3 devices that are USB and 2 Wireless USB adapters I would like see supported. I own them and can scan them etc.. and give reports ->any ideas
<rainmanp7> .
<gourgi> rainmanp7 i think this is kernel's job, so you have to follow this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeamBugPolicies
<gourgi> rainmanp7 but ask also to #ubuntu-bugs to be sure
<rainmanp7> ok ty I will :)
<rainmanp7> I'm wondering if I just keep updating i won't have to reinstall jaunty right ? I can just roll with it ?
<IntuitiveNipple> can someone remind how, when at the LiveCD menu, with the 'F6' "Other Options" menu active and items selected, you then get it to boot with those options? What key to press? Only Esc seems to get rid of the menu, but I don't see the options added to the kernel command line (should they be shown?)
<IntuitiveNipple> rainmanp7: correct
<rainmanp7> ty
<fujimitsu> well.. everything works as expected. still have not installed proprietary nvidia drivers yet.  hmm.. everything still looks and feels exactly the same as 8.10
<SwedeMike> alt-tabbing is slower for me in 9.04, so is doing mplayer etc. it's just generally more jerky. But the fact that 9.04 actually figures out my 1280x800 screen and doesn't try to run it in 1024x768 like 8.10 does, makes it still the better choice :P
<fujimitsu> network connection signal icon still in between 0 and 17 % . same deal as in 8.10
<fujimitsu> but thats just incorrect
<SwedeMike> mine says 45% which I think is ok
<fujimitsu> that be more accurate about your case. i know 17% is wrong.
<fujimitsu> running vista on same machine i get 100% signal strength
<SwedeMike> the interesting part is that 8.04, 8.10 and 9.04 all report different time remaining on battery for me between the two available apps for that, even though they see the same percentage of the battery power left
<SwedeMike> power manager seems to be wrong, battery charge monitor seems right
<fujimitsu> did your display break on restricted drivers
<SwedeMike> anyone else sees?
<SwedeMike> I dont have any restriced drivers, I have intel 4500
<rainmanp7> Ok i got a strange problem :) I have a sound blaster sound card and a usb Cmedia headphone device How can I change devices as 2 Devices and not all the channel stuff listed ?
<rainmanp7> Like how does one switch between both ? like turn one on and the other off or have both ?
<gourgi> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Jaunty Jackelope (9.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule
<gourgi> alpha4 tomorrow, cool :D
<spr0k3t> oh sweet... I wonder what is going to break and what's going to get better
<maco> between today & tomorrow/
<maco> shoudnt be anything. theyre supposed to be freezing to create cds
<xsg> HI I have Ubuntu 9.04 Jaunty Jackalope alpha 3 when will the new desktop background be availible
<gourgi> xsg from A4 to Beta
<gourgi> xsg !schedule
<xsg_> when will alpha 4 be out
<xsg_> and will it be availible in the alpha 3 update in update manager
<TheInfinity> when its done :)
<xsg_>  and will it be availible in the alpha 3 update in update manager
<maco> its just a rolled up bundle of all the updates the alpha 3 users already have
<xsg_> so i will be updated daily
<xsg_> from alpha
<xsg_> 3
<rainmanp7> .
<linuxman410> have got 10 dollars in this whole laptop
<danbhfive> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Jaunty Jackelope (9.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule
<mphill_> whooooo. my suspend sorta finally works!
<xsg> HI guys
<nicomen> mphill_: but hibernate still doesn't?
<mphill_> hibernate usually wasn't a problem
<mphill_> it was suspend, i suspend it it would wake up right away.  this is awesome.
<nicomen> ok, hibernate stopped working for me, in hoary I think ;/
<nicomen> and suspend has been on/off until not long ago
<mphill_> i would rather suspend (on a desktop at least)
<mphill_> hibernate would be ideal on a laptop
<mphill_> imho
<nicomen> yeah laptop, what's this desktop thing you talk about? ;D
<mphill_> i don't own a laptop
<mphill_> i might buy a netbook
<veritos> Will Jaunty support Flash *without* nspluginwrapper, as well as Sun Java (including browser plugin) *without* OpenJDK?
<pwnguin> heh
#ubuntu+1 2009-02-05
<punkrockguy318> do the proprietary nvidia drivers work in jaunty yet?
<RAOF> Yes.
<RAOF> They have for some time.
<RAOF> Oh.  Depending on what card you have, obviously(!).
<punkrockguy318> RAOF:awesome, thanks
<RAOF> GeForce 6+ cards have been supported for some time.
<charlie-tca> They worked on my old GeForce 2 today
<Kuaera> Are there any noted problems with network-manager or network-manager-kde lately?
<maco> i cnat connect to wpa with n-m
<maco> knm is fine
<Kuaera> Odd. For some reason, the taskbar icon for KNM is missing for me
<dtchen> are you running current 9.04?
<dtchen> plasmoid-network-manager will supplant knetworkmanager eventually
<dtchen> tonio has an upload of the latter that fixes some UI regressions i identified
<dtchen> and - you can still invoke knetworkmanager manually
<johnjohn101> is alpha 4 going to be out tomorrow?
<lamalex> Hi, I can't mount any media on jaunty, I think HAL is giving bad mount flags
<lamalex> how can I debug this?
<xsg> HI guys
<zniavre> hello / bonjour
<zniavre> i treid few weeks ago jaunty but i got old graphic card (nvidia fx5500) and drivers for this card did not work
<zniavre> is it  different now ?
<zniavre> tried *
<fosco_> you can get nvidia accelerated opengl with a little of xorg.conf editing
<zniavre> the abi stuff?
<fosco_> yes
<zniavre> this good if you can at least install the driver but i few weeks ago it was impossible i should use 173 .xx.xx
<zniavre> -i
<zniavre> i was wondering if today this driver is working or a least possible to install?
<fosco_> not sure, i'm using 180 with a GeForce8600gt
<zniavre> ok thank you
<zniavre> im downloading .iso
<fosco_> alpha4 is released today or so
<fosco_> maybe you can wait
<zniavre> the daily is something really close no?
<fosco_> similar, but not the same
<zniavre> ok
<zniavre> i canceled transfert and wait for a4   thank you
<Koheleth> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto | The ATI and nVidia binary drivers may not be currently installable at the moment
<corigo3> Is there any way to add Jaunty Jackalope repositories so I can install go-OO 3.01, and then remove them?
<corigo3> go-oo hasn't updated their binaries so I can't get a deb file from their site
<mophiax> Is it true that alpha 4 is going to be released today? When can we expect it ?
<fosco_> corigo3: no, you'd better use intrepid repositories
<loic-m> corigo3: there should be ppa (personnal) repositories for OO 3 on Intrepid, I can't remember but if you google it you can find them
<loic-m> corigo3: something like that in synaptic (or edit /etc/apt/sources.list) : deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ubuntu intrepid main
<loic-m> no guaranty, I didn't test them
<gnomefreak> its default in jaunty
<tgpraveen> is alpha 4 out?
<tgpraveen> ??
<fosco_> not yet
<tgpraveen> fosco_: ok any idea what new features are expected?
<fosco_> no, i'm just waiting to test
<gnomefreak> tgpraveen: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/jaunty/alpha3
<gnomefreak> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/TechnicalOverview is also good place
<tgpraveen> gnomefreak: no man I just wanted to know what is new in alpha 4 as compared to alpha 3?
<gnomefreak> tgpraveen: last link i gave you
<tgpraveen> oh ok.thx will check it out
<gnomefreak> tgpraveen: subscribe to ubuntu-devel-announce@lists.ubuntu.com and you will get announcements
<tgpraveen> to people who are using the alpha 4 as there are no screenshots provided I wanted to ask whether the notifications look like the animation seen on mark's blog
<tgpraveen> gnomefreak: good idea I might do tha
<tgpraveen> that
<fosco_> tgpraveen: no
<tgpraveen> :-(
<tgpraveen> oh well maybe next time
<tgpraveen> next release
<fosco_> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_rgO8m__aY7g/SXJH3xzoZMI/AAAAAAAABQk/wbot6Ak-Ec4/s400/notificaciones_jaunty.jpg <- they look like this
<binarymutant> has ruby been uploaded to the Jaunty repos?
<gnomefreak> Installed: 4.2
<gnomefreak> http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/main Packages
<tgpraveen> fosco_: man that is really looking bad as compared to the mockup animation it just looks like the one which we currently have
<tgpraveen> hope they don't leave it as it is till the end
<fosco_> yes, dveleopment is in progress
<fosco_> take a look here if you want more info http://www.markshuttleworth.com/
<tgpraveen> fosco_: yeah already seen that
<gourgi1> is alpha 4 out ?
<tgpraveen> gourgi1: yeas
<tgpraveen> I found this comment and marks reply to it intresting
<tgpraveen> it tells us a lot aabout what to expect in the final version
<tgpraveen> Actions and ability to close the notification are useful features. Situations where actions would be helpful:
<tgpraveen> -Receive an email notification, click to read it.
<tgpraveen> -IM chat invitation or voip call, click to converse.
<tgpraveen> -Someone connects via bluetooth, click to browse files.
<tgpraveen> -Network connection goes down, click for help resolving it Most of these actions could be omitted from the notification and put in a tray icon menu, but is that really intuitive? I think most users (particularly those form a windows background) would tend to click on the notification before looking under a tray icon menu.
<tgpraveen> I agree that these notifications should automatically close after a given period of time. However removing the functionality to dismiss and react to notifications is just dumbing things down. Basically leave things the way they are and I’ll be happy. Mark Shuttleworth says: Thank you for this list of use cases, it’s very useful! At the moment, we plan to make *all* of those action possible through the panel, with a linkage from notifications to the
<tgpraveen> another intresting comment was where mark has agreed that due to strong feedback all notification will be logged
<tgpraveen> so that people can review it ltr
<gourgi1> tgpraveen is it really A4 released ? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/9.04/  ???
<tgpraveen> : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/TechnicalOverview
<gourgi1> tgpraveen ok ty
<tgpraveen> welcome
<fosco_> not available for download
<charlie-tca> No official release yet
<Oli``> Not sure if it's a JJ thing but I can't appear to move my panels =\
<avis> can i test jaunty from intrepid on a laptop while connected to the internet ?  i tried sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, didn't seem to do much.  do i need to update /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<Oli``> Which is a bit of a problem for me as I've now got two stacked up from upgrading (twinview turning into clone-mode)
<gourgi1> A4 known issues are the same since A3 plus some bugs between A3 and A4 !
<fosco_> Oli``: right clic on the panel and read the options carefully
<Oli``> avis: run sudo update-manager -c -d (if you're really sure)
<avis> thanks Oli``
<Oli``> fosco_: ???
 * gourgi1 already in jaunty but needs to test ext4+encrypt from the scratch
<Oli``> fosco_: there's nothing new there (Add to panel, Properties, Delete this panel | New panel | Help, About panels)
<gnomefreak> you dont need to use -c anymore
<gnomefreak> it is assumed by default
<Oli``> Oh right... I've just been using it from habit
<Oli``> fosco_: played around with the properties - for future reference, unchecking expand gives it a handle you can use to drag it where you like.
<cwillu> Oli``, properties also provides a direct means to change which edge it's on
<Oli``> cwillu: I'm talking screens, not orientations
<Oli``> ie twinview
<nikolam_jaunty> where we set resolution in xubuntu jaunty?
<cwillu> Oli``, ... at which point, you can drag it to the screen you want
<cwillu> nikolam_jaunty, preferences | screen resolution
<Oli``> cwillu: that was my point - dragging isn't working for me
<cwillu> Oli``, wasn't locked down was it?
<cwillu> ("allow this panel to be moved")
<nikolam_jaunty> cwillu, there is no preferences
<Oli``> cwillu: no
<cwillu> nikolam_jaunty, system | preferences?
<cwillu> Oli``, odd
<nikolam_jaunty> cwillu, no system preferences here
<Oli``> indeed
<cwillu> oh, xubuntu
<tristil> Is Alpha 4 going to be released today?
<charlie-tca> Yes, in a few hours
<fosco_> can hardly wait to test :)
<rainmanp7> .
<rainmanp7> Goodmorning
<rainmanp7> Does anyone know if there is a way to make or test this new jaunty on BTRFS I would love to know a way I could actually test it as a defualt system format instead of ext4 ?
<rainmanp7> I have a test hard drive I could run it on :) I jsut want to see a distro thing with it running any ideas ?
<mifritscher> hi
<mifritscher> yust a few suggestions:
<mifritscher> -add more controls for compizz in "Erscheinungsbild" (how its thats called in english?) - like diesabled at all, animations, shadows, extenedd alt-tab etc
<mifritscher> -add in the alt-tab the possibitily to choose programms directly with 0...9  or with the arrows (while alt is pressed
<mifritscher> in the voume control I miss the classic volume manager with the cannels, which is usefull for e.g. redirecting the microphone to the output
<mifritscher> (an additons would to ease routing between differnt soundcards (e.g. normal soundcard, bluetooth headset, tv tuner etc.)
<mifritscher> but the 9.04 works quite stable :-)
<mifritscher> but one thing, which I had also on 8.10: if one window is set to always ase foreground, also new windows are made in the background, even if the foreground window is minimized atm
<mifritscher> an, and an extended programm für touchpad, trackstick + tablet would be nice, can't find anything in the normal mousesettings
<mifritscher> I even had to manually reactivate the tablet settings in the xorg.conf)
<tgpraveen> tristil: it might actually probably take some more time asa they are know for releaseing everything pretty late in the day.
<artfwo> not for long, I beleive... alpha-3 just disappeared from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/jaunty/
<tgpraveen> artfwo: yay!
<rainmanp7> artfwo I have a copy of alpha 3
<artfwo> that's cool, but I'd like to start with jaunty from alpha4
<artfwo> and also ext4 :)
<rainmanp7> I'm using ext4 now :)
<artfwo> so how is it?
<rainmanp7> Very dam nice
<artfwo> is it selectable in ubiquity?
<rainmanp7> I really want to see the diferance though between btrfs stuff and ext4 ,but the boot times and file speed is way differn't and fast in ext4
<rainmanp7> ibex took me 25-30 minutes for install on ext3 and now it takes me only 10-15 minutes to hit desktop if they include that realtime switch thing I'm sure it will be more like 6-10 minutes install
<rainmanp7> my boot up times are allot less with etx4
<rainmanp7> like 21-22 seconds
<artfwo> an operating system installable in 10 minutes!
<tgpraveen> rainmanp7: kindly share you are system specs and also
<tgpraveen> boot time with ext3
<tgpraveen> many games take mopre time in windows to isntall
<rainmanp7> tgpraveen I'm running on a 40 gig Western Digital PATA with Pentium 3.4 dual core and 2.5gig ram on asus motherboard I have other SATA drives i could hook up :) and spare IDE Drives ;)
<Gnimsh> hi there
<Gnimsh> Just wondering when alpha 4 of jaunty will be released
<Gnimsh> the schedule said today but nothing's up yet
<rainmanp7> tgpraveen my stuff is like 4-5 years old though
<Gnimsh> at least afaik
<tgpraveen> rainmanp7: I am slightly confused did you say you have pentium 3?
<charlie-tca> Gnimsh: should be later today
<rainmanp7> tgpraveen Pentium 4 at 3.4 Gigherz
<rainmanp7> tgpraveen not the new ones in the store
<Gnimsh> Do you think it will be stable enough for use as my main OS, just browing internet, email, word processing, etc?
<charlie-tca> I think it will be an alpha release, which means you have as good a chance for it to break as not break
<tgpraveen> rainmanp7: oh ok then 20 secs is pretty decent . I have a p4 2.4 ghz machine and on 8.10 I have like 1 min 45 secs boot time though I have 2 screenlets set up to boot
<tgpraveen> it is just too high
<charlie-tca> If you have things you can not aford downtime for, it is bad
<Gnimsh> ok
<yao_ziyuan> can i use kpackagekit in kubuntu 8.10?
<rainmanp7> Not sure I have been using it for days like maybe 9 and the only problem i have is firefox crashing. yeah look at things you can't afford to have downtime for
<Gnimsh> I'm anxious to try a new version, I suppose, but my hardware that works in 8.04 (just a webcam) does not work in 8.10, and so I want to see if it will be detected in 9.04
<charlie-tca> Why not try the livecd, then
<Gnimsh> I don't think the liveCD of any version has ever picked up my webcam
<Gnimsh> I'll have to look with 8.04
<charlie-tca> Look with Jaunty instead
<charlie-tca> yao_ziyuan: You should ask in #kubuntu
<rainmanp7> I know with the new updates on Jaunty my umm Cmedia headset and Creative sound card got picked up but not in 8.10
<rainmanp7> Gnimsh I love burning all sorts of live cd's and trying to find the one that picks up my hardware :)
<tgpraveen> rainmanp7: did you modify you are system or anything to get the 20 sec boot time in jaunty? or is this out of the box
<Gnimsh> lol
<tgpraveen> also what was you are boot time in 8.10
<Gnimsh> I've used fedora 10 and opensuse and neither of them pick up all my hardware either
<Gnimsh> I've been considering farsight
<Gnimsh> oops
<Gnimsh> foresight*
<rainmanp7> tgpraveen yes I Messed with 2 settings 1 that got me there was the realtime switch in fstab and there is another setting in the scuzi file where you put a G option for better throughput but I like the realtime allot better for respose time of desktop
<charlie-tca> Gnimsh: that's why you should try Jaunty alpha4 livecd when it releases
<Gnimsh> what's that, to make sure it picks up everything?
<Gnimsh> why,e ven*
<Gnimsh> even...
<charlie-tca> To see if it detects your webcam, when nothing else does.
<Gnimsh> ah ok
<rainmanp7> tgpraveen my fstab looks like this UUID=a61b264c-ea37-4335-a1bf-fb6cfc7017dd /               ext4    relatime,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<Gnimsh> I'll give it a try
<tgpraveen> rainmanp7: you think maybe this options would be made default for jaunty
<tgpraveen> that realtime sounds good
<rainmanp7> tgpraveen Yes!
<rainmanp7> tgpraveen that one thing made a hell of a differance
<tgpraveen> rainmanp7: really that is going to be default? is there a dev discussion going on for this?
<rainmanp7> tgpraveen Actually they need to include that on the install and I would whipe crap out just to see how it worked from scratch hehe
<rainmanp7> tgpraveen I wish they would include it as default I'm not sure where the dev channel for asking somthing like that would be
<tgpraveen> rainmanp7: you should file this in launchpad as a bug and maybe also brainstorm. sounds like a nice idea
<avis> i am having issues with jaunty not powering off, after a recent bios update to my laptop, and was wanting to report that bug to launchpad, i'm unsure as to what package in question, i'd report, or even, how i'd specifically address it to the developement of jaunty?  i believe "Ubuntu" will work and i can put Jaunty in the topic.  sorry about all these questions.
<avis> that would be -- what package to report, if computer doesn't shutdown, it goes through the whole cycle process again, after shutdown, with most recent kernel.  i'm unsure what package i should target.
<rainmanp7> tgpraveen what's the launchpad um weblink ? or the Bug Brainstorm link ? all i know is that that switch it shaved off 4-5 seconds on boot time and made stuff more responsive and faster loading of programs :)
<rainmanp7> found the site stuff jsut need to make login information
<rainmanp7> wow these spam people are getting real good with the subject lines LOL
<rainmanp7> man yahoo email is somthing else
<charlie-tca> avis: Report it against "linux" which is the kernel, it controls most of that now.
<avis> charlie-tca, ok got it.  and how might i address the bug report so it would go to the Jaunty developers?  i believe by default it goes to Ubuntu, and if try to get any more specific than that, it wont allow me to write a bug report at all.  so i did one for "Ubuntu" for package linux, with all the related logs, but no one has yet replied, so i'm thinking, it needs to get to the Jaunty team
<charlie-tca> They will see it. What is the bug number of them
<charlie-tca> It is usually that the developers are a bit busy, and pick the most important bugs(to them) to try and fix first.
<avis> looking for it.
<avis> ooh i see. ok.
<avis> my bug report seems to have disappeared from launchpad :(
<avis> here it is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/323715
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 323715 in linux "powerdown after shutdown does not work jaunty emachines d620 laptop 1.03 bios" [Undecided,New]
<avis> its actually just a week old, so, yes.  its relatively new.  it wasn't easy to find on launchpad though
<artfwo> guess alpha-4 starts to appear on http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/jaunty/
<charlie-tca> Got it. Give me a day or so to see if I can get it triaged.
<tgpraveen> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/jaunty/alpha-4/
<tgpraveen> alpha 4 is out
<tgpraveen> any one got a link to page which has its new features
<tgpraveen> you knw release notes
<artfwo> tgpraveen: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/TechnicalOverview
<artfwo> still no desktop-i386
<maxb> Hmm. I booted Intrepid sharing a homedir that I've touched with Jaunty. All my gnome-terminals now insist on being zero characters wide
<ethana2> GNOME 2.25.90 in Ubuntu 9.04a4?
<charlie-tca> Alpha4 just released
<ethana2> charlie-tca: seriously?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Jaunty Jackalope (alpha) discussion channel | Jaunty is NOT RELEASED and NOT SUPPORTED, it will most certainly break your system in bad ways. Jaunty Alpha 4 CD Images Available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/jaunty/ | Join #ubuntu for Intrepid Ibex (8.10) and previous versions support | This week: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek - get involved!
<ethana2> ooh!
<charlie-tca> yeah, message came in to ubuntu-devel-announce
<ethana2> charlie-tca: does it have working 3D stuff?
<ethana2> I dual boot 8.04.1 and 8.10, I'm looking to install 9.04 over 8.04 since my major 8.10 bugs got fixed
<charlie-tca> I don't know. I just use it as installed.
<tgpraveen> does anyone know if bluetooth bugs in 8.10 which were not there in 8.04 got sorted in 9.04 or not?
<rainmanp7> Does anyone know what version of the Alpha your actually running ?
<Pici> rainmanp7: An alpha is just a snapshot of the packages at a certain point, there really isn't anything else that defines it as being Alpha 3 or 4 or whatever.
<rainmanp7> Pici ahhh ok
<rainmanp7> Pici yeah that's what I'm looking for a certin predefined snapshot aka wich snapshot am I running on :)
<Pici> rainmanp7: There isn't anything that will say it.  If you've been updating, then you're on alpha 4 now.
<Pici> !final
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Intrepid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<rainmanp7> Pici k thanx
<Pici> !final =~ s/Intrepid/Jaunty/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<askand> Hello, I tried latest alpha on three different computers and have the same problem with internet, I get connected but internet does not work...any idea on how to check what could be wrong?
<rainmanp7> askand um the get connected isn't that the same as being connected to the internet ? please explain
<askand> I am connected to the router with wireless and can acess its settingpage but not the internet
<rainmanp7> I know if anything is connected to the Internet that there are 3 things that keep it from seeing anything = 1: The DNS 2: The DHCP getting the Gateway 3: Information of the 3 = Ip address/Dns/Dhcp automatic delivering the infromation
<IntuitiveNipple> Check the default route on the PC using "ip route" - it should be "via" the IP of the gateway/router
<ethana2> someone fix ubottu...
<rainmanp7> Ok so pop you can see router :) that's connection. tracert and pinging a site will say if you can get out past the router. The router needs to supply the IP/DNS/Gateway and the Software on the Machine ahs to read these settings
<askand> rainmanp7: yes and we can rule out dns since I can not visit ipadresse
<IntuitiveNipple> Next, check whether you can ping an IP address on the Internet. e.g., one of my servers: "ping 67.18.187.60"
<askand> ping www.google.com gives: connect: network is unreachable
<IntuitiveNipple> Then, test DNS using "dig www.iana.org"
<askand> IntuitiveNipple: That gives output, exciting name you have btw
<IntuitiveNipple> dig DNS gives output? does it report an IP address in the ANSWER section? if that section is empty, it failed
<askand> IntuitiveNipple: yes 208.77.188.193
<IntuitiveNipple> Also, check whether the interface has got a DHCP lease: "ls /var/lib/dhcp3/dhclient.*.leases"
<IntuitiveNipple> askand: That's good then!
<IntuitiveNipple> Does the ping to my server work too?
<askand> IntuitiveNipple: No, it does not; connect: network is unreachable
<IntuitiveNipple> hmmm
<IntuitiveNipple> try: "tracepath 67.18.187.60"
<IntuitiveNipple> If that starts timing out, you'll see at which point the problem is
<askand> IntuitiveNipple: send dailed Resume: pmtu 65535
<askand> failed*
<IntuitiveNipple> 65535?????
<IntuitiveNipple> eeeek!
<rainmanp7> IntuitiveNipple very good advice I like you hehe  :)
<dethstar> anyone know to go about installing the drivers for a Radeon HD 3450?  tried envyng.. with no luck.
<askand> :O
<IntuitiveNipple> askand: How many interfaces are active? and what are their names (eth0, wlan0 ?)
<askand> IntuitiveNipple: lo wlan0 wmaster0-00
<IntuitiveNipple> haha
<IntuitiveNipple> wmaster0-00 ?
<askand>  IntuitiveNipple: yea :O
<askand>  IntuitiveNipple: It is in ifconfig
<askand>  IntuitiveNipple:  Is it bad? :P
<IntuitiveNipple> hmmm... the -00 suggests the original interface was already taken... could be a symptom
<IntuitiveNipple> ok, what MTU does "ifconfig wlan0 | grep MTU" report ?
<IntuitiveNipple> Also, can you show the contents from "cat /etc/resolv.conf"
<askand> IntuitiveNipple: 1500
<IntuitiveNipple> askand: OK, that is correct.
<askand> IntuitiveNipple: Good, exciting its like a treasurehunt
<IntuitiveNipple> Also, please post to http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/ the results of "cat /var/lib/dhcp3/dhclient.wlan0.leases"
<IntuitiveNipple> (and tell me the pastebin URL you've used)
<askand>  IntuitiveNipple: there is no sucj files
<askand> dhclient.leases is the only one
<IntuitiveNipple> really
<IntuitiveNipple> hmmm, are you using statically configured settings?
<askand> IntuitiveNipple: nope dhcp
<IntuitiveNipple> ok... pastebin the contents of the dhcpd.leases file then :)
<askand> oh wait iwconfig shows another interface?
<dethstar> anyone have a clue about the Radeon HD 3450?
<askand> pan0?
<IntuitiveNipple> pan0 is the Bluetooth PAN
<askand> IntuitiveNipple: the leases file is empty
<askand> :o
<IntuitiveNipple> askand: hehehe yeah it would be... I asked for the wrong one :p
<IntuitiveNipple> Hmmm... lets try something else... routing table
<IntuitiveNipple> pastebin the result of "ip route" please
<askand> hm I have troubles getting to pastebin..
<IntuitiveNipple> Are there any other PCs on the network that can access the Internet OK, or is there only that one PC right now?
<askand> IntuitiveNipple: there is this PC that is on the same network
<askand> but trying to acess it gives me a dbuserror
<IntuitiveNipple> okay... so we can't prove whether there is a fault with the router if there are no other PCs then
<IntuitiveNipple> If I were you I'd try restarting the PC before trying to diagnose this any further
<askand> IntuitiveNipple: yes I am connected to the router with this PC
<IntuitiveNipple> It sounds like the system is in an inconsistent state
<askand> IntuitiveNipple: ok I try that
<askand> IntuitiveNipple: ok I am up and running agan
<IntuitiveNipple> You never disappeared!
<askand> IntuitiveNipple: No, should I restart this computer? :O It works fine?
<IntuitiveNipple> Huh? I thought you were going to restart? Didn't you do that? If not, what did you do?
<askand> Hm I have two computers, one with 8.10 (reffered to as this PC :)) that works fine and one laptop with alpha 4 that does not work
<IntuitiveNipple> ahhh.... I thought when I asked earlier you said there was only one PC on the LAN
<askand> IntuitiveNipple:  ah ok, no :)
<IntuitiveNipple> OK, so, you're connected to IRC via Intrepid on PC, and having problems with Jaunty Laptop?
<IntuitiveNipple> ok... lets go back a bit then.
<askand>  IntuitiveNipple: thats right, sorry about that :)
<IntuitiveNipple> When I asked for results of commands, you were typing them on the laptop and then reporting back here from the 'good' PC?
<askand> IntuitiveNipple: yep
<IntuitiveNipple> okay... so, to recap, the Laptop has been allocated an IP address by DHCP, and it can connect to the router OK, but not the Internet?
<askand> IntuitiveNipple: that right
<IntuitiveNipple> Can you connect to the laptop from the PC using ssh?
<askand> I can not install ssh on the laptop im afraid
<Alexia_Death> askand: It should be available on the cd...
<Alexia_Death> I hope it is at least.
<IntuitiveNipple> sshd shold already be installed
<IntuitiveNipple> s/shold/should/
<Alexia_Death> IntuitiveNipple: I would not be so sure... I havent done a clean install in ages but I dont think it is...
<askand> ssh: connect to host ubuntu port 22: Connection refused on the 'good pc'
<IntuitiveNipple> 'refused' is good :)
<IntuitiveNipple> Alexia_Death: Hmm, it's so long since I did that I'm not sure either
<askand> good with refused?
<IntuitiveNipple> askand: was that an attempt *from* PC to laptop?
<askand> IntuitiveNipple:  yes
<askand> IntuitiveNipple: Ah but the other way around works
<IntuitiveNipple> OK... just to be sure, on the laptop check if the package is installed: "dpkg-query -l '*ssh*' " and look for openssh-server being installed
<askand> IntuitiveNipple: Now I can communicate between them, what should I pastebin?
<IntuitiveNipple> askand: If you have the connection from the laptop to the PC it doesn't make things much easier, you'd need to paste stuff into files on PC and then open them on PC to paste to pastebin :)
<askand> IntuitiveNipple: yes but it works
<askand> :)
<IntuitiveNipple> I tell you what... download the Jauntry openssh-server package to PC, then copy it across to laptop using sshfs or scp
<IntuitiveNipple> Is the laptop Jaunty 32-bit or 64-bit
<askand> IntuitiveNipple: 32bit
<askand> I have forgotten how to copy over ssh
<askand> scp?
<IntuitiveNipple> on PC do: "wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/o/openssh/openssh-server_5.1p1-5ubuntu1_i386.deb"
<askand> done
<IntuitiveNipple> make sure it is in your home directory to keep things simple
<askand> yep
 * Alexia_Death just uses either nautilus or dolphin to open the sftp connection ;)
<IntuitiveNipple> There you go askand... on the laptop use nautilus :p
<IntuitiveNipple> copy that .deb file over to laptop, then install it using "sudo dpk -i <filename>"
<IntuitiveNipple> (or double-click it to load in gdebi and then install)
<askand> IntuitiveNipple: ok done :)
<askand> and Im in on the PC
<IntuitiveNipple> ok, so sshd will have been started on laptop when it was installed, so try connecting to laptop from PC with ssh
<IntuitiveNipple> oh... "in on" - I misread that
<IntuitiveNipple> good... so, now you can more easily grab output
<IntuitiveNipple> Let's start with "ifconfig -s"
<askand> http://pastebin.com/m712c1ca3
<IntuitiveNipple> okay, now "ifconfig wlan0"
<askand> http://pastebin.com/mb2d9c24
<IntuitiveNipple> Now "ip route"
<fosco__> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/jaunty/alpha-4/
<fosco__> ready to go
<askand> http://pastebin.com/m23e62313
<askand> IntuitiveNipple: Perhaps it would also be interesting to know that I get the same problem on every computer running alpha 4 so it is not a singe computer that is wrong
<IntuitiveNipple> there's your problem... no default route
<IntuitiveNipple> alpha-3 dont' you mean? :p
<askand> IntuitiveNipple: No 4 was released today :D
<IntuitiveNipple> what's the IP of the gateway?
<IntuitiveNipple> (you can check on PC using the same command to get the "default via" entry)
<askand> gateway= boradcastadress?
<askand> 192.168.0.254
<IntuitiveNipple> do "sudo ip route add default via 192.168.0.254"
<askand> default via 192.168.0.254 dev wlan0  proto static
<askand> IntuitiveNipple: yay! internet is back! thanks man!
<askand> should I file a bug?
<askand> how could this happend?
<IntuitiveNipple> I didn't get that problem with the live-CDs - but then I've not been able to get past the Jaunty installer yet so don't know if it'll be the OK once installed.
<IntuitiveNipple> First, search the log files for clues as to why dhclient (via NetworkManager) seems to be losing the default route
<IntuitiveNipple> do: "grep -irn dhcp /var/log/* > dhcp.log"
<IntuitiveNipple> then read through dhcp.log (maybe use 'less': "less dhcp.log" and page through looking for where the lease is being requested and issued, and then use the timestamps of those entries to look for other entries around the same time and just after that might give a clue
<IntuitiveNipple> Also, check for any new entries in the those dhcp lease files at /var/lib/dhcp3/
<BUGabundo> I'm one of those afected by the HUGE DPI (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/HugeFonts). against what package should I file it ?
<charlie-tca> the bug already filed?
<BUGabundo> I don't know!
<BUGabundo> just checking before running apport on it
<charlie-tca> you can use xorg
<BUGabundo> I get a
<BUGabundo>  xdpyinfo | grep dots  resolution:    112x112 dots per inch
<BUGabundo> let me check my apt-changes
<BUGabundo> I think it mentioned a LP bug
<BUGabundo> nope
<BUGabundo> nothing there
<charlie-tca> I would think "xorg" will work. Someone will fix the package if it is wrong
<BUGabundo> filing new, and lookgin for dupes
<charlie-tca> At least then Bryce should see it
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: I aint sure if it is X or gdm-session
<maxb> I have one somewhat erroneously filed under xserver-xorg-vidio-intel
<charlie-tca> X if I recall correctly
<maxb> LP 324518
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 324518 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "Overly large fonts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/324518
<BUGabundo> what the heck is this ?
<BUGabundo> .........................................Warning:          Could not load keyboard geometry for :0
<BUGabundo>                   BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
<BUGabundo>                   Resulting keymap file will not describe geometry
<BUGabundo> apport bug or LP edge load bugs?
<BUGabundo> filed under bug 325868
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 325868 in xorg "huge fonts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/325868
<BUGabundo> now to retest apport
<BUGabundo> can't reproduce it
<Tukon> anyone not getting mouse support on kubuntu alpha 4 installer
<Tukon> boots up and mouse is not working on my asus laptop
<zniavre> !vlc
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<BUGabundo> Tukon: read the release notes!
<BUGabundo> you need to install a xorg-input package
<askand> IntuitiveNipple: There is no new wntries in the leases files and I cant find anything sucpisous in the dpcp.log
<Tukon> BUGabundo, thanks
<BUGabundo> Tukon: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/jaunty/alpha4
<BUGabundo> The X.Org synaptics driver is absent from the liveCD, which may prevent touchpad devices from working on laptops. As a workaround, use Ctrl+Alt+F1 to switch to console, log in, run sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-all to download the drivers from the network, and then return to your session with Alt+F7.
<IntuitiveNipple> askand: Have you tried disconnecting/reconnecting the interface via NetworkManager to see if it always happens?
<biouser> I have all of these many2many one2one ForeignKeys that ultimately are tied to auth.User... any thoughts on whether I should tie them to UserProfile vs auth.User?
<biouser> oops
<askand>  IntuitiveNipple: it happens if I disconnect and  disconnect yes
<askand> then I have to add route again
<IntuitiveNipple> ok... so, the thing to do is run tcpdump and capture the network traffic to see what the laptop gets sent by the router, to be sure that it is in fact being sent the gateway
<askand> dcpdump wlan0 gives no suitable device found
<IntuitiveNipple> So, what you'd do is. Disconnect the network. In a terminal start tcpdump "sudo tcpdump -i wlan0 -w wlan0-dhcp.dump". Tell NetworkManager to reconnect. Once it has connected, use Ctrl+C to stop tcpdump and examine the communications to see if DHCP sent the gateway.
<IntuitiveNipple> That command, with -w, will write the raw output to a capture file so you can examine it later, with things like WireShark
<maxb> Don't forget -s0 to not truncate the captured packets
<askand> I can not run tcpdump when interface is not connected
<IntuitiveNipple> Strange... I can here... and so far as I recall I've always been able to
<IntuitiveNipple> Another Jaunty-alpha bug maybe?
<askand>  IntuitiveNipple: mmight be
<IntuitiveNipple> tcpdump uses libpcap which hooks into the kernel.... I suppose a problem is possible... I'll try later when I test alpha-4
<IntuitiveNipple> right. Time to pop the hard drive out and use another one to test the alpha-4... see you from the live-CD... maybe!
<simion314> hi, i have a have a strange networking problem in 9.04, i have a dinamic IP and the dhclient gets the correct IP, route is set correct but i have network unreacheble error, is some firewall or some other bug? i tried ifconfig up/down and dhclient eth0 but it does not worck
<JeyPeyy> Hey! How come https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule isn't updated?
<maxb> JeyPeyy: with what?
<JeyPeyy> The alpha 4 link
<maxb> Perhaps because no one has gotten around to it?
<JeyPeyy> I'm not a developer, but is it OK if I add the link to http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/jaunty/alpha4 ?
<maco> JeyPeyy: dont see why not. its a wiki and the devs will be notified of all changes anyway
<JeyPeyy> Because of the "Please do not edit" at the begining
<JeyPeyy> But I do it anyways then
<maco> JeyPeyy: oh. i think they just dont want you screwing up the dates. if theyre unhappy about the link that should be there being added to fulfill the "should"...they can undo it and redo it :P
<FFForever> has the sound bug been fixed yet?
<Matir`> Is CPU Frequency Scaling known to be broken in any way?  When mine is on "ondemand", it seems to always be at 800 MHz, even when I simulate lots of load
<admin_masu3701> do anyone know what is the networking chennel where i could get info on TCP/IP?
<Pici> admin_masu3701: ##networking
<KDesk> hi
<admin_masu3701> thanks Pici
<KDesk> How does Jaunty know the best dpi setting for the display?
<woody86> anyone know why I can't install bootchart in Jaunty? It says bootchart is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<IntuitiveNipple> woody86: No files: see http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/bootchart-udeb
<woody86> IntuitiveNipple, so what's that mean? I can't install it for the time being?
<IntuitiveNipple> Yeah.. I guess the repositories have got to catch up
<woody86> IntuitiveNipple, ah, thx :)
<lfaraone> Hi, sound suddenly stopped working on my workstation. We're using a intergreated card, all settings are at 100% and unmuted. http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=46c3de71252018f0dcb79bc691039617013ea841
<lfaraone> Any ideas?
<lfaraone> Oh, and I _do_ get system-beep-sound when that's unmuted, but no other sounds. (such as "aplay /dev/urandom"
<dtchen> lfaraone: sec
<dtchen> lfaraone: use speaker-test to test, not aplay /dev/urandom
<dtchen> lfaraone: mute 'Analog Loopback'
<dtchen> lfaraone: lastly, if you're using pulseaudio, use `pulseaudio -k ; start-pulseaudio-x11' and try playing media
<lfaraone> dtchen: Thanks. When I attempted to execute that last statement, I got the following: I: caps.c: Dropping root privileges.
<lfaraone> I: caps.c: Limited capabilities successfully to CAP_SYS_NICE.
<lfaraone> Connection failure: Connection refused
<dtchen> 1) system-wide daemon or per-user session daemon?
<dtchen> 2) sudo fuser -v /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/* /dev/seq*
<lfaraone> dtchen: I'm on GNOME, have "Use sound devices" checked in Sys>admin>users, and am using a per-user daemon afaict.
<lfaraone> dtchen: /dev/snd/controlC0:  lfaraone  13315 F.... alsamixer
<lfaraone>                      lfaraone  18731 F.... mixer_applet2
<TuTUXG> is a4 out?
<lfaraone> TuTUXG: Yes, see the topic.
<dtchen> lfaraone: that's all?
<dtchen> and which app is generating connection refused? the daemon surely shouldn't be.
<TuTUXG> lfaraone, lol, didnt notice that, i was checking distrowatch
<lfaraone> dtchen: http://pastebin.com/m2fdb3c8e
<lfaraone> dtchen: that's all.
<dtchen> ok, instead of `start-pulseaudio-x11', use `pulseaudio -D -vv'
<lfaraone> dtchen: http://pastebin.com/m3e0abce9
<lfaraone> dtchen: ... and still no audio.
<dtchen> lfaraone: `amixer' output?
<imme> Could anyone help me to get gnome to start completely, or am I on my own?
<dtchen> imme: where is it failing to "start completely"?
<imme> Well I log into gdm, then it unloads gdm
<imme> I see the first screen.
<imme> The cursor becomes the loading-thing
<imme> my background loads and then nothing more.
<lfaraone> dtchen: http://pastebin.com/me055160
<dtchen> imme: fresh install of a4 or distribution upgrade? reproducible with a new user?
<dtchen> imme: reproducible when compiz is disabled?
<imme> dtchen: Good questions...
<dtchen> imme: reproducible using the vesa driver?
<Adys> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/xorg-ctrl-alt-backspace said there's a way to reenable this behaviour. how?
<dtchen> Adys: install the dontzap package
<Adys> thanks dtchen
<dtchen> then you can use `sudo dontzap -d'
<Adys> i see yeah
<Adys> cheers
<dtchen> lfaraone: i presume you have ensured that the output device is snugly connected to the correct output jack?
<lfaraone> dtchen: Yes.
<Adys> any idea where this is handled? which config file or something
<dtchen> Adys: /etc/X11/xorg.conf, as usual
<lfaraone> dtchen: As I've said, I do hear a system beep when I attempt to trigger one in terminal and "system beep" is unmuted in alsacontrol
<Adys> ahh
<dtchen> lfaraone: what is "alsacontrol"?
<lfaraone> dtchen: *alsamixer
<dtchen> lfaraone: can you reproduce this symptom in a fresh boot of an a4 desktop cd?
<lfaraone> dtchen: I'm afraid I don't have one handy. Will Unetbootin's Jaunty "daily build" be sufficent?
<lfaraone> *build option
<dtchen> lfaraone: if it's absolutely current, yes.
<lfaraone> dtchen: yes, it downloads the ISO from the main server
<dtchen> hence the "absolutely current" part
<lfaraone> dtchen: hehe. It uses http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/jaunty-desktop-amd64.iso
<lfaraone> dtchen: (current as of yesterday)
<xsg> HI
<MadsRH> Does anyone know what version of Compiz will be included in Jaunty? There's a new version released in a week or so
<dtchen> lfaraone: i also assume that you've ensured (e.g., using pavucontrol) that pa itself hasn't muted the streams
<imme> dtchen: It's working again
<imme> I have no idea as to what I migh have done.
<imme> dtchen: syslog reports X11 session manager is not running
<imme> and that seahorse-daemon.desktop failed to register before timeout
<imme> besides I see nothing strange.
<lfaraone> dtchen: pavucontrol?
<dtchen> yes, separate package (also binary executable name)
<lamalex> hey, can anyone help me debug why hal is failing to mount my external drives?
<lamalex> It says its using invalid mount options
<lamalex> but I can't tell what mount options it's using
<dtchen> lamalex: hal shouldn't mount your external drives; either dolphin or gnome-mount does
<lfaraone> lamalex: did you *change* the options?
<imme> dtchen: Thanks for the good questions, I hope I will remember them in case something like this might happen again.
<lamalex> lfaraone: this is a fresh jaunty install
<dtchen> (kubuntu vs. ubuntu, respectively)
<lfaraone> dtchen: nope, all streams clear, sans "input"
<lamalex> dtchen: ok, then gnome-mount is telling me this
<dtchen> lfaraone: which question does that answer?
<lfaraone> dtchen: 18:11  dtchen$ lfaraone: i also assume that you've ensured (e.g., using pavucontrol) that pa itself hasn't muted the streams
<dtchen> lamalex: use --show-settings
<lamalex> dtchen: lfaraone: eh? Any idea how to tell what mount options it's using?
<lamalex> ah
<lamalex> hmm.. now that'd doing /noting/
<dtchen> lfaraone: ok. have you, in fact, established that the pa daemon is wonky?
<dtchen> lamalex: you have to attempt to mount the partition...
<lamalex> i'm aware
<dtchen> lamalex: and you can look in gconf if you're so inclined
<lamalex> nome-mount --show-settings --verbose -d /dev/sdb1
<lamalex> dtchen: where in gconf
<lamalex> s/nome/gnome
<dtchen> /system/storage/defaults/FS_TYPE
<dtchen> documented further in gnome-mount(1)
<lamalex> there are no option paths for ext3 fs, unless they're labelled as something else
<dtchen> lfaraone: meaning, if you issue `pulseaudio -k ; speaker-test -Dplughw:0 -c2', is the speaker-test audible?
<dtchen> offline; e-mail or submit a bug report with all those details
<dtchen> (as attachments)
<lfaraone> dtchen: No, it is not.
<lfaraone> dtchen: PA seems to be working fine.
<lfaraone> dtchen: it *appears* to be getting the sound and writing it to the device.
<dtchen> lfaraone: ok, then you should be able to get it to a sane state by killing everything using audio, unloading the driver, and *then* rebooting
<dtchen> sorry
<dtchen> you need to rm /var/lib/alsa/asound.state after unloading the driver
<lfaraone> dtchen: how exactly do I unload the driver?
<lfaraone> dtchen: (I'm currently planning to init 1 and rm that file)
<lamalex> dtchen: there are no option paths for ext3 fs, unless they're labelled as something else
<lfaraone> lamalex: 18:30  dtchen$ offline; e-mail or submit a bug report with all those details
<lamalex> lfaraone: ah, you didn't ping me. didn't know it was forme
<lamalex> rather dtchen didn't ping me
<dtchen> lfaraone: check awk '{print $2}' /proc/asound/modules
<lfaraone> dtchen: so something like "init 1; modprobe -r snd_hda_intel; rm /var/lib/alsa/asound.state; reboot"?
<dtchen> lfaraone: no need to telinit 1 first
<lfaraone> dtchen: well, how else do I kill all sound apps?
<dtchen> lfaraone: bah, just use sudo /sbin/alsa force-unload ; sudo rm -f /var/lib/alsa/asound.state
 * lfaraone reboots
<lfaraone> dtchen: Great, it works.
<lfaraone> *adds that command to the wiki*
#ubuntu+1 2009-02-06
<zcat[1]> firefox won't play nice with fusion .. no windows decorations. Works file with metacity though and everything else I tried is OK with fusion. any ideas? anyone else seing this?
<DanaG> yay:
<DanaG>     - enable the intrepid version of the mixer capplet rather than the new one       (lp: #324807)
<shadowhywind> does anyone know how to change the font color of a current session in konsole
<FFForever> anyone around?
<charlie-tca> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<charlie-tca> There appears to be 148 people just waiting here.
<FFForever> charlie-tca, has the sound bug been fixed?
<charlie-tca> I do not know. Do you have a bug number? Sound for me works okay
<zcat[1]> firefox won't play nice with fusion .. no windows decorations. Works file with metacity though and everything else I tried is OK with fusion. any ideas? anyone else seing this?
<FFForever> charlie-tca, when i was on 9.04 (beta disk 3) there was a pa update and it broke the sound =(
<charlie-tca> I see. Alpha4 released today. Maybe it is fixed in it
<td123> how is alpha 4 looking (I might try but I want to know if there are any show stoppers that would prevent me from using it daily)
<charlie-tca> As with any Alpha release, it is alpha. Expect it to break.
<td123> charlie-tca: I remember back in 7.10 alpha 3, it was usable as a normal desktop because I'm not that afraid of most bugs :)
<td123> charlie-tca: I guess I'll try it in virtualbox first and see
<charlie-tca> I use it daily. Some days it works great, some days it don't really work so good.
<charlie-tca> I don't need the sound, and I don't use compiz. Maybe that helps
<td123> charlie-tca: no sound?
<charlie-tca> Only on some days
<charlie-tca> Mine is working today.
<td123> lol "some days" you mean it depends on days or updates or..
<charlie-tca> two days ago, it did not work, for 2-3 days
<td123> charlie-tca: so how did you fix it?
<charlie-tca> wait for the updates. Everything catches up in time
<td123> charlie-tca: so the updates fixed it right?
<td123> charlie-tca: thanks for the warning then
<charlie-tca> yes, but it was gone for 2 or 3 days
<charlie-tca> I do run VirtualBox also, in jaunty
<td123> charlie-tca: I guess I'll try it then (I thought it mysteriously "worked" :D)
<charlie-tca> I can't run the guest additions, since they remove all the video drivers when it is installed
<zcat[1]> OK, same problem. Firefox in compiz (with gtk or emerald) gives me no decorations. Everything else has decorations including running firefox through ssh -X from my hardy machine.
<zcat[1]> ... and including running 'ssh -X localhost firefox' if that helps narrow it down at all?
<zcat[1]> anyone here at all?
<zcat[1]> so is anyone else seing the same problem? and ideas how I could narrow it down and figure out what's going on?
<charlie-tca> good luck, td123
<zcat[1]> hello?
<charlie-tca> zcat[1]: I don't have an answer to that
<td123> ty
<ziroday`> Hi, are the new notifications meant to be in jaunty?
<Kuaera> ziroday`: That's a bit vague...
<tritium> ziroday`: yes
<ziroday`> tritium: Kuaera: right, looking at the release notes but can't understand where the notification menu is
<ziroday`> nevermind found it :)
<zcat[1]> OK, same problem. Firefox in compiz (with gtk or emerald) gives me no decorations. Everything else has decorations including running firefox through ssh -X from my hardy machine, but not using ssh -X localhost
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/325191
<DanaG> ugh.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 325191 in ubuntu "keyboard not working after resume from suspend" [Undecided,New]
<zcat[1]> found a fix for my problem.. compizconfig workarounds 'legacy fullscreen support' needs to be turned off, if anybody comes in with the same issues
<DanaG> Anyone know how to get a Ricoh SDHCI controller to work in Jaunty?
<DanaG> It didn't work in Intrepid, either.
<DanaG> Weird... my SDHC reader works in EFI boot mode.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and now I can use my HP diskprotect LED as an SDHC reader activity LED.
<DanaG> So the HDD LED will blink orange on SDHC activity and blue on HDD activity.
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/f5e7e51ae
<DanaG> http://lkml.indiana.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/0901.1/00064.html
 * DanaG sure hopes Jaunty will use 2.6.29 kernel -- it'll mean I'll be able to use my accelerometer to protect my hard drive.
<syockit> Now that I have an applet for my power settings, do I still need guidance-power-manager?
<zniavre> hello
<zniavre> i can 't install vlc and/or mplayer cause libx264.59 ? am i alone ?
<zniavre> !bug lbx264
<zeltak> hi guys
<zeltak> just updated to jaunty alpha 4 and it seems to work well. one Q though
<zeltak> during the upgarde i choose to keep existing grub and now i cant get the kernel 2.6.8 to load, how do reconfigure the grub?
<CameronShorter_> Hello, I'm wanting to know how I can help get the package "qgis" back into the ubuntu distribution. "qgis" has recently released a stable 1.0 version, and has a bundled .deb file, instructions for installing from the PPA is here: http://download.qgis.org/downloads.rhtml
<syockit> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<CameronShorter_> thanks, I'll start looking there.
<zeltak> hi during the upgarde i choose to keep existing grub and now i cant get the kernel 2.6.8 to load, does anyone know how do reconfigure the grub?
<Wicla> Hello! Anyone else having problems with installing mplayer and vlc? libx264-59 isn't available and therefor breaks the installation. Something I've caused or is it known?
<syockit> libx264-59 seems to have been superseded by libx264-65. vlc/mplayer needs to be repackaged with that
<syockit> btw libx264-59 is deleted from the repo
<Wicla> okey.
<Wicla> Good to know. :)
<syockit> Wicla: I'm currently building vlc on ppa, let me see if it works
 * robin0800  Kubuntu Jaunty Alpha 4 Released see http://www.kubuntu.org/
<syockit> great, it's compiling
<syockit> damn I forgot to bump the version!!!
<syockit> Wicla: got them built at https://launchpad.net/~syockit+launch/+archive/ppa/ . Check them out!
<syockit> Wicla: as the version number is the same, there might be some problem if you try to install using package name directly. Use either aptitude or synaptic to select different source for the package
<syockit> Wicla: mplayer is also there, if you want
<syockit> just tested vlc, it works fine and dandy
<c_korn> hello, don't know if this the right channel to ask, but: in corporation with the scilab devels I have been able to compile scilab-5 for intrepid. I subscribed the ubuntu archive admins to the bug report to let them see if it can make it into jaunty. https://bugs.launchpad.net/debian/+source/scilab/+bug/272264 are the any additional steps required?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 272264 in scilab "Ubuntu has very old, not user-friendly Scilab version, 5.0.1 was released on 2008-09" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<maxb> c_korn: The archive admins really are not the right people for that sort of thing - updating a package is a not an administrative action
<Wicla> Thanks syockit. VLC worked well. Couldn't manage to get hold of mplayer package though. Just didn't want to show up
<c_korn> their description says: ... handling requests for package syncs from external repositories ... and I have compiled scilab in this PPA. https://launchpad.net/~getdeb.packages/+archive/ppa so it would just be a sync
<maxb> c_korn: Ah, in that case, you want to read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SyncRequestProcess, specifically the bit about needing an ACK from ubuntu-universe-sponsors first
<maxb> As this concerns development of universe/multiverse packages, the #ubuntu-motu channel is the most on-topic place to discuss it
<maxb> Also, I don't think the sync request would be processed whilst there are still dependencies that need to be updated / added first before the package will build
<maxb> c_korn: So, what needs to happen is to file sync requests for fop and xmlgraphics-common, and to ask on #ubuntu-motu how to deal with adding a package which is currently stuck in Debian NEW (jeuclid), and then to update the scilab bug noting the bugs relating to all these dependencies, and turning it into a proper sync request too.
<c_korn> ok, thanks
<maxb> (and move quickly - feature freeze isn't that far off)
<syockit> are vlc and mplayer also merged from debian?
<Oli``> What's a well-supported, "good" inkjet printer for Ubuntu? Current one is just about to run out of ink (and it doesn't tolerate Linux at all) so we're looking for something a little better.
<TheInfinity> Oli``: most hp printers do so
<TheInfinity> depends on model
 * gourgi going live-testing A4 by usb-creator
 * gnomefreak not having such good luck with it but its not A4 its somerthing else
<Dillizar> hi
<Dillizar> i have a info that on the new ubuntu there will be a MTP support
<Dillizar> so can i have more info
<gnomefreak> Dillizar: did you try looking at the site for A4 and/or the site that gives you what is planned
<Oli``> Dillizar: are you talking about MPT?
<Dillizar> media players
<gnomefreak> i would need more info since there are 10s of thousands packages
<Dillizar> :D
<Oli``> Wow why are dot-matrix printers so expensive?
<Dillizar> cuz of the movie :D
<zniavre> hello
<zniavre> with last update of xserver i can start gnome with vesa but not whit nvidia(173) driver what is going wrong please?
<BUGabundo1> zniavre: know prob with ABI bump
<BUGabundo1> you need to add ignore abi to xorg
<gnomefreak> zuyou can start it with 173 (atleast i can) but its not any better than with "nv" driver
<gnomefreak> cant run compiz with 173 or with nv driver as of yesterday and no updates today with them
<legodude> is 180 working?
<zniavre> but just before this update this driver worked quite well
<BUGabundo1> gnomefreak: I'm runnng it on 180
<BUGabundo1> but I need to reload the manager
<BUGabundo1> 'cause the 1st time, doesn't work, and I loose all widnows borders
<zniavre> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto | The ATI and nVidia binary drivers may not be currently installable at the moment
<gnomefreak> they are installible atleast here
<zniavre> BUGabundo1:  do you hav a link for this Abi option please ?
<zniavre> !ABI
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ABI
<BUGabundo1> zniavre: I'll have to look for it
<BUGabundo1> its on a wiki and on LP too
<zniavre> ok thank you
<BUGabundo1> Section "ServerFlags"
<BUGabundo1> 	Option "IgnoreABI" "True"
<BUGabundo1> EndSection
<BUGabundo1> here is my xorg http://paste.ubuntu.com/114769/
<zniavre> thank you
<UbuntuUser666> Can someone please tell me a good Delphi DEcompiler 4 ubuntu?
<TheInfinity> UbuntuUser666: i dont think this exists because delphis primary target is windows ...
<TheInfinity> btw: wrong channel.
<legodude_> anyone know why KDE won't start for me?
<chris__> can someone help me setup my nvidia gfx card?, i ran nvidia-detector but it says nothing was found =\
<legodude_> I try and log in, and it gets stuck on the last icon of the splash screen
<legodude_> chris__: it also says none on my system
<legodude_> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto | The ATI and nVidia binary drivers may not be currently installable at the moment
<legodude_> !nvidia > chris__
<ubottu> chris__, please see my private message
<chris__> i know about the ignoreabi.....
<chris__> legodude, how do i set the ignoreABI?
<chris__> i forgot...
<legodude_> Section "ServerFlags"
<legodude_>     Option    "IgnoreABI"    "True"
<legodude_> EndSection
<FFForever> any idea on why i can click on the gstreamer plugins-bad? i cant check it 2 install....
<wilhart> hey, ppl i upgraded in jaorty xorg-core and now they dont work
<BUGabundo> wilhart: what doesn't work?
<BUGabundo> Xorg? GDM? proprietary drivers?
<wilhart> xorg
<BUGabundo> and wilhart its Jaunty, not jaorty
<wilhart> yea gnome doesnt start
<wilhart> kde lockson jam
<wilhart> jaunty yea :D
<BUGabundo> is it GDM or KDM?
<wilhart> gdm
<wilhart> and kdm
<wilhart> both doesnt work
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> go to a TTY stop both of them and try startx
<BUGabundo> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<BUGabundo> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<BUGabundo> $ startx
<wilhart> yea tried that!
<wilhart> i deleted .gnome*
<wilhart> and .gconf*
<wilhart> still doesnt start. they had 2hours ago an xorg upgrade!!
<wilhart> in repo
<BUGabundo> do you have a nvidia/ati?
<wilhart> probably have to wait for fix release
<wilhart> nvidia!
<BUGabundo> did you distrupagrade from ibex?
<BUGabundo> or were already using jaunty?
<wilhart> ehm yeap with upgrade-manader
<wilhart> manager
<BUGabundo> update-manager -d ?
<BUGabundo> I think you just need to ignore ABI
<wilhart> yep :D
<BUGabundo> didn't you read the release notes?
<wilhart> abi ?
<wilhart> yea
<BUGabundo> just add this to your xorg
<BUGabundo> Section "ServerFlags"
<BUGabundo> 	Option "IgnoreABI" "True"
<BUGabundo> EndSection
<wilhart> hmmmm
<wilhart> really?
<BUGabundo> here is my xorg so you can compare
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/114850/
<wilhart> 18:55 < BUGabundo> Section "ServerFlags"
<wilhart> 18:55 < BUGabundo> IOption "IgnoreABI" "True"
<wilhart> 18:55 < BUGabundo> EndSection
<wilhart> sorry
<wilhart> but why did it work before?
<BUGabundo> gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<wilhart> without that
<BUGabundo> new driver version doesn't work ok with new X
<wilhart> hmm
<wilhart> i'll try that..
<BUGabundo> sure
<wilhart> anything else to notice?
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> sure
<BUGabundo> its ALPHA
<BUGabundo> things can and WILL break
<wilhart> yea i know.
<wilhart> it's a challenge
<BUGabundo> lol
<wilhart> welll well. i'll try that..
<BUGabundo> if u don't need a working machine 100% of the time
<wilhart> yep nope..
<BUGabundo> but then again, some one has to find the bugs, and help testing
<wilhart> i love betas
<BUGabundo> that's what I do!
<wilhart> same
<BUGabundo> I started with jaunty on my main laptop even before alpha1 was out!
<wilhart> :D
<wilhart> ok
<wilhart> bye
<BUGabundo> been doing it since 6.10 beta 1
<wilhart> btw.
<wilhart> why odesnt ctlr-alt-backspace work ?
<fosco__> wilhart, to skip some related bugs
<BUGabundo> wilhart: please read release notes
<BUGabundo> everything you asked is there
<wilhart> what releas notes :D
<wilhart> never heard.
<BUGabundo> just run dontzap and read the help
<BUGabundo> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/jaunty/alpha4
<BUGabundo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/TechnicalOverview
<BUGabundo> this should be on !topic too
 * charlie-tca nods
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: who can we nag to update !Topic? I have no idea who has priv for it!
<charlie-tca> Although nobody reads it.
<BUGabundo> eheheh
<charlie-tca> ChanServ or Channel ops
<BUGabundo> if they don't, you just push it down their throughts
<BUGabundo> by doing
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Jaunty Jackalope (alpha) discussion channel | Jaunty is NOT RELEASED and NOT SUPPORTED, it will most certainly break your system in bad ways. Jaunty Alpha 4 CD Images Available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/jaunty/ | Join #ubuntu for Intrepid Ibex (8.10) and previous versions support | Please read Alpha 4 release notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/jaunty/alpha4
<BUGabundo>  !topic charlie-tca
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<charlie-tca> Yeah, probably been asked 40 times if jaunty is ready to use without issues.
<Pici> Ubuntu developer week was over anyway.
<charlie-tca> Thanks, Pici
<BUGabundo> saw was you Pici!
<Pici> <.<
<charlie-tca> I'm thinking calling topic too many times is just flooding, no?
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: but its better then having to reply the same thing every 5 mins
<charlie-tca> True
<BUGabundo> I just gave the same advise two times today, and don't even am HERE 100% of the time
<BUGabundo> since I am at kde #Tokamak2, right here in Portugal
<charlie-tca> I know...
<charlie-tca> I guess we just keep trying, huh.
<BUGabundo> kinda reminds me of #pidgin suport channel when there's a bug on MSN, or its down
<charlie-tca> heh
<BUGabundo> everyone who has pidgin goes there and compain
<BUGabundo> and don't even read the topic
<charlie-tca> I think very few read any topics.
<BUGabundo> well some IRC clients almost omit it, or make it hard to read
<BUGabundo> plus some channels (hint) have it HUGE
<maxb> True, but at least it gives something to point at rather than actually having to re-explain manually
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> that's what both me and charlie-tca agree
 * charlie-tca nods
<wilhart> ok hell break loose
<BUGabundo> heheheheh
<charlie-tca> LOL
<BUGabundo> what's up now wilhart?
<wilhart> ehm..
<wilhart> got odd coloris and flickers in monitors upper line
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: didn't pitty fixed UM to deal with the abi bump?
<wilhart> with that what u teld me
<wilhart> told me
<BUGabundo> wilhart: you are using either the NV driver
<charlie-tca> I don't remember
<BUGabundo> or compiz isn't liking you
<charlie-tca> BUGabundo: Thought he did...
<charlie-tca> But it is a new day, too
<wilhart> hell
<wilhart> BUGabundo: now gdm doesnt even start :D
<wilhart> neither kdm
<BUGabundo> ROFL
<wilhart> changed nvidia to nv
<wilhart> still not!
<BUGabundo> I'm out of advice for now
<wilhart> should i put fedora ?
<BUGabundo> told all I knew about this
<BUGabundo> ehehe hope now!
<BUGabundo> keep with us
<wilhart> what?
<charlie-tca> Don't you have to remove nvidia?
<wilhart> how do i remoev startx processes
<BUGabundo> humm changing xorg should suffice
<charlie-tca> ouch! I don't know
<BUGabundo> plus 180 should work after adding abi ignore
<BUGabundo> wilhart: just reboot to safe mode
<charlie-tca> I just don't run compiz, myself. It works great.
<BUGabundo> and su to your user, and start X from there
<BUGabundo> me neither
<BUGabundo> but compiz works okay
<wilhart> ok
<wilhart> i got int!:D
<BUGabundo> I just need to reload it twive
<wilhart> in
<wilhart> tnx
<BUGabundo> *twice
<burner> anyone know where in gconf the keyboard layout options are set?  I tried to use system->prefs->keyboard->layout->layout options to change the alt/win key behavior back to "default" but it keeps going back to "meta is mapped to the win-keys" which breaks vbox win key access
<burner> aww, nevermind... seems i have to set it to "super is mapped to win keys" instead of default... default wouldn't work for some reason and kept reverting
<Raffaele> hello
<Raffaele> I wanted to ask why the mixer volume jaunty as he returned to intrepid? you know something?
<burner_> pardon?  what about the mixer in intrepid?
<Raffaele> yes
<Raffaele> that is, is back as the intrepid
<fosco__> i do not understand
<fosco__> what do you mean?
<Raffaele> Then, I updated the jaunty alpha 4
<burner_> yeah, wtf?  is back as the intrepid isn't quite coherent to me
<BUGabundo> me neither
<Raffaele> I show you a picture
<BUGabundo> I think he wants to use the OLD mixer, on jaunty
<Raffaele> http://img10.imageshack.us/my.php?image=schermataubuntu904thejaop2.png
<burner_> aww... you can still use the old mixer... but you can't get rid of the notification area mixer yet :\
<Raffaele> the mixer is returned to the previous version, namely the intrepid
<BUGabundo> I just use alsamixer or alsamixergui from terminal
<Raffaele> look at the photos
<BUGabundo> or install the pulse audio applet
<BUGabundo> that gives you much more controls
<burner_> oh, i'm with you... it doesn't show the pulseaudio mixer thing where you can adjust per-application volume
<fosco__> it has never been default
<burner_> it was in alpha2-alpha3
<Raffaele> burner!!!!
<Raffaele> burner!!!
<Raffaele> as is said burner!!!!
<Raffaele> you know why?
 * burner_ shrugs...  
<andersk> Firefox 3.1 fails to start for me now (bug 326312).  Can anyone confirm?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 326312 in firefox-3.1 "firefox-3.1 fails to start: Could not find compatible GRE" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/326312
<BUGabundo> andersk: know prob
<BUGabundo> asac mess up again.. should be fixed on the next upload...
<BUGabundo> tomorrow should be okay
<andersk> Okay.  I didn't see an open bug.
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> just come up on #ubuntu-mozillateam...
<BUGabundo> either use 3.0, 3.2, or downgrade 3.1
<andersk> Ooh, are there 3.2 packages?
<BUGabundo> on ~fta PPA
<Shanix> hi all, If I want to upgrade my server to Jaunty without using the update-manager -d, can I do that? If so, what is the correct command?
<kulight> is it possible upgrading my file system from ext3 to ext4 while upgrading to jaunty without formatting the partition ?
<charlie-tca> Yes, and you have it. Did you read the release notes?
<charlie-tca> Shanix ^ ^
<charlie-tca> kulight: I don't know
<kulight> charlie-tca: thank you any way :)
<charlie-tca> Shanix: oops, should read it right. I don't think you will be able to upgrade without update-manager -d until the final release.
<Shanix> charlie-tca, um.... OK, thanks
<BUGabundo> Shanix: updating a server to a devel version is not a good idea
<BUGabundo> but just run do-release-upgrade
<kulight> charlie-tca: even then it the same but its done automaticlly (update-manager -d)
<Shanix> BUGabundo, it's just a test system
<BUGabundo> AFAIK there's no way to auto upgrade ext3->ext4 during ibex->jaunty upgrade
<BUGabundo> it has to be done manually
<Shanix> BUGabundo, but I don't want to install the whole Gnome Desktop for the update manager.... Interestingly enough, it says, no new release found
<kulight> Shanix: why not using update-manager -d ?
<Shanix> kulight,  but I don't want to install the whole Gnome Desktop for the update manager....
<Pici> Shanix: What version of Ubuntu do you have installed currently?
<Shanix> Pici, intrepid server
<Pici> Shanix: sudo do-release-upgrade -d should work then
<kulight> i dont think you need to run the command and then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<BUGabundo> Shanix: if u already have the server version it won't install the desktpo
<kulight> you dont need the gui
<Pici> BUGabundo: update-manager is not on ubuntu-server
<Shanix> Pici, very interesting, and thank you
<BUGabundo> kulight: that will not move to the devel version (unlike in debian)
<BUGabundo> I know Pici
<BUGabundo> that's why I recommended do-release-upgrade
<BUGabundo> just forgot the -d
<Shanix> BUGabundo, and that will not upgrade you to Jaunty with the -d.... u got it...
<kulight> BUGabundo: ok
<BUGabundo> Shanix: -c does a jump for the next stable release, -d jumps to devel branch
<BUGabundo> for both UM and DRU
<paines> hi
<BUGabundo> hi paines
<paines> does anyone know how to debug networkmanager. wlan doesn't want to work for some reason
 * BUGabundo anticipates! paines please read topic
<BUGabundo> oopss... not for that case
<paines> hehe
<BUGabundo> lolol charlie-tca eheh
<BUGabundo> paines: can you please install the PPA version of NM
 * burner is diggin the new screen ;0
<paines> yes. can you give me the deb url for sources.list
<paines> please
<charlie-tca> hehe, I saw that
<legodude_> any clues as to why copying smb in dolphin is soooo slow?
<legodude_> I'm getting .5 MB/s
<burner> legodude_: and it's faster in nautilus?
<legodude_> no
<legodude_> er
<legodude_> haven't tried
<burner> try it... you'll know if it's an app problem or a netowrk problem
<legodude_> well, I can copy quickly from the same server to other machines
<legodude_> and if I ftp to it
<legodude_> it is quite fast
<burner> it would still be helpful to see if it's all samba connections or just dolphin
<paines> i added deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/network-manager/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main, but there doesn't seem to be any updates
<legodude_> burner: any suggestions other than nautilus? I am somewhat disk-space limited on this machine and don't have it installed yet
<burner> legodude_: try konqueror?
<burner> legodude_: or smbclient via terminal?
<legodude_> 26MB/s over FTP to same server
<legodude_> now gonna try smbclient
<legodude_> grrr, smbclient won't tell you speeds as it is downloading
<legodude_> well, it was really fast
<legodude_> done already
<kulight> is it possible upgrading my file system from ext3 to ext4 while upgrading to jaunty without formatting the partition ?
<legodude_> burner: really strange, if I do it in konq, I get 20MB/s
<legodude_> but it seems to be using the same mechanism as dolphin
<legodude_> ugh
<legodude_> what is going on here
<burner> legodude_: i'm not sure exactly, but at least we've nailed it down as a dolphin bug
<legodude_> maybe
<legodude_> I'm also being stupid here
<legodude_> let me do some more testing before blathering ridiculously
<legodude_> well, there is some problem but I still have to diagnose smb or dolphin
<mphill_> legodude_: whats the issue?
<legodude_> I'm doing proper debugging now
<legodude_> should be done in 5min or so
<legodude_> have to find a way to time file transfers with smbclient
<legodude_> okay
<legodude_> mphill_: I have it now
<legodude_> mphill_: burner: http://pastebin.com/m598a3622
<burner> uhh... so is smbclient slow?  I see s but not mb/s
<legodude_> dolphin
<legodude_> look at the last line
<legodude_> smbclient put is half as fast as it should be
<legodude_> but dolphin put is 100x slower
<burner> uhh... launchpad bug report time?
 * burner wishes he was a dolphin master
<legodude_> http://pastebin.com/m795802fc
<legodude_> there is corrected with speeds for all
<mphill_> legodude_: samba generally sucks for speed within nautilus
<mphill_> i get like ~30MB/s with sabma and like 90MB/s with Filezilla
<burner> mphill_: we're talking dolphin sucking right now
<legodude_> 90!
<legodude_> raid!
<legodude_> and this is 100x slower
<legodude_> I know samba is no speed demon
<legodude_> but 2 log is not acceptable
<mphill_> samba is just slow
<mphill_> i've never gotten it over 40 much
<mphill_> even with all the tweaks in the smb.conf file
<mphill_> nfs is no better
<mphill_> i have HP procurve switches
<mphill_> my wire is about 175FT
<mphill_> i think that might mess it up too
<legodude_> 175ft is no problem
<mphill_> i used a fluke to test the wire
<mphill_> i'm convinced samba just sucks
<mphill_> my hard drives are capable of 100MB/s
<legodude_> it does
<legodude_> which is strange
<legodude_> raid system?
<mphill_> well, my desktop is a 10K rpm 300GB velociraptor, my name is two 1 TB seagates in raind 1
<mphill_> raid 1
<mphill_> name = nas
<mphill_> all gigabit cards
<mphill_> i thought maybe i was saturating the bus, but i can get 100MB/s with ftp
<mphill_> do that's debuked
<legodude_> well, I launchpadded it
<legodude_> so we will see if anything ever happens
<mphill_> i think i even tried sabma4
<mphill_> but that failed
<mphill_> when i mount the drive, i saw no performance gain either
<biouser> what is the analog... inlines:FK  as ?what?:one2one   is there any such what for the admin?
<biouser> sorry I do that every day ...
<OasisGames> Hey, I have a serious issue: I'm missing libxcb-xlib.so.0, and the package (libxcb-xlib0) has "no installation candidate" because a bunch of references are still broken.
<cousteau> will my graphics card work on Jaunty? it's a Nvidia GeForce2 MX/MX 400
<OasisGames> [OT: Did the GeForce 2 ever really work well with any nVidia driver?]
<cousteau> its driver is the nvidia 96 (current version: 96.43.09 on Jaunty according to packages.ubuntu.com)
<cousteau> OasisGames: it does on Hardy
<OasisGames> Have the blobs been updated to work with the current X server? I'm not on the up-and-up about nVidia and Jaunty, so I don't know.
<cousteau> there are some compiz plugins that don't work... but it's very nice for a 64MB card
<cousteau> what will be the X-server version on Jaunty final? 1.5.99 or 1.6?
<OasisGames> They're not going to ship with an unstable release, so 1.6 > 1.5.99
<Randakar> heya, anyone know what the status is of 9.04's multihead support? 8.10 is kinda buggy / broken in various ways, dunno if a new X or gnome might improve things
<Randakar> Not afraid to break my desktop, just wondering if there's even a chance of it actually making a difference ;-)
<OasisGames> Randakar: All things multi-head tend to be driver issues. Personally, I've never had any trouble with 8.04 or 8.10 with Intel graphics after finding out just how to make it work.
<Randakar> yeah well, Nvidia - doesn't help does it? ;-)
 * OasisGames is waiting patiently for a stable Nouveau for his FX5200.
<maxb> Hmm.... my X session now hangs at login with only the background visible. Does that sound familiar to anyone?
<Randakar> I have it sort-of working in 8.10 with free drivers but dragging window to the other screen makes it hit an invisible wall of sorts ;-)
<OasisGames> [OT: Just be happy you have an X session at all. I'm still missing my xcb-xlib libraries.]
<Randakar> muh, so close and yet so far. Jay, both screens work but getting gnome to understand I want panels on each monitor and a background that isn't stretched across both screens .. muh
<OasisGames> Well, that's just Gnome.
<OasisGames> Gnome always moves my panel to the wrong screen. Always. It's like it knows that's not where I want it and it's torturing me...
<Randakar> hehe
<Randakar> pft, makes me wonder if moving to a different gui would solve things ;-)
<Randakar> unfortunately using the gui tools to get multi-head means gnome hides the configuration somewhere from me
<OasisGames> That's XRandR for you...
<Randakar> what is this XRandR thing anyway? I've heard that term a lot but ..
<OasisGames> It's an interface to X that provides easier, more direct, and most importantly, immediate reconfiguration of the display settings.
<OasisGames> Stuff like resolutions and rotation.
<OasisGames> Which I believe are the two Rs.
<Randakar> aha
<Randakar> hmn .. xrandr --help
<OasisGames> [OT: I get an error when I run it because, again, I'm missing my xcb-xlib]
<Randakar> well, that tells me .. X seems to believe the config is right I guess ;-)
<Randakar> just gnome ..
<Randakar> I wonder why the nvidia proprietary stuff managed to get that right a few months back - it has bugged out on me since, but still ..
<Randakar> ah well .. off again, time to fiddle a bit I guess
<ali1234> i just updated, and after rebooting, the fonts in gnome are much bigger, to the point that windows don't fit on the screen any more
<ali1234> i guess it's a DPI issue, but i'm not sure if it is a bug or not
<charlie-tca> Check the release notes, towards the bottom: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/jaunty/alpha4
<Volkodav> anybody tried googleearth 5.0 ?
<OasisGames> I'd like to try X, but oh, wait, libraries are missing...
<Volkodav> I installed it and fixed the crash problem but can not get the small fonts to fix
<Volkodav> previous versions fies did not work
<charlie-tca> heh, beta release won't work on alpha release?
<ali1234> charlie-tca: well... xdpyinfo reports the correct dimensions: 1024x600, 195x133 mm, 133x135 DPI. it's a netbook display
<mjc> ali1234: the fonts are not 135dpi? or they are, and that is "too big"
<ali1234> the fonts look about the same size as my desktop display, however they are a greater pixel size because of the higher DPI
<charlie-tca> What size does it say your screen is?
<ali1234> charlie-tca: it says what i typed above...
<charlie-tca> Max Image Size [cm]: is in mm?
<OasisGames> I'll ask again: where did libxcb-xlib.so.o run off to? 'Cause it's definitely in any libxlib-xcb0 package (there isn't one anymore).
<OasisGames> not*
<ali1234> iit doesn't say anything about max image size...
<charlie-tca> ali1234: If EDID doesn't report the Max Image Size in cm, the fonts will be the wrong size.
<ali1234> on xdpyinfo?
<Amaranth> OasisGames: What do you need it for?
<mjc> ali1234: if the measurement in mm is correct, then the dpi is correct, and you are used to fonts being physically smaller than they should be
<mjc> ali1234: 12 point font should be the same physical size on your screen as it is on a sheet of paper
<OasisGames> Amaranth: ... everything?
<charlie-tca> Problem: Monitor is lying
<charlie-tca> See what it says in that section...
<mjc> ali1234: if it's not, it can either be too big: monitor lying, or it can be too small: monitor lying
 * Amaranth looks at /usr/lib/libX11-xcb.so.1 in libx11-xcb1
<mjc> if it's the right physical size, then you are just not used to having fonts look the correct size
<OasisGames> I'm not getting that.
<ali1234> hmm, intel(0): DPI set to (96, 96)
<OasisGames> Everything here links to libxcb-xlib.so.0
<charlie-tca> Try changing the DPI then, ali1234
<charlie-tca> That changes the size of the font as seen on screen
<OasisGames> So the only option is to symlink, and even then, is that the right library? It doesn't sound like the right library; and if it is, why isn't there a symlink already from one of these packages?
<ali1234> so how does xdpyinfo know the correct DPI if X doesn't?? (rhetorical question)
<Amaranth> OasisGames: What is everything? binary stuff you should rebuild?
<OasisGames> Why should I be rebuilding things?
<OasisGames> It works for everyone else, why not my laptop?
<OasisGames> (Just some recent examples: gdm, xrandr... etc?)
<Amaranth> OasisGames: There is no more libX11-xcb.so.0
<mjc> 12 point font should be 4.2333.... mm high, according to postscript
<Amaranth> OasisGames: Thus you need to rebuild
<OasisGames> lib
<OasisGames> xcb
<OasisGames> -xlib
<Amaranth> OasisGames: Or you need to update your packages to things rebuilt
<Amaranth> OasisGames: Either way, the package is gone
<OasisGames> I've updated my packages more times than I can count. apt-get updated, apt-get upgrade, etc. etc. etc.
<Amaranth> OasisGames: Things in jaunty know it is gone and don't depend on it
<Amaranth> OasisGames: Your system is hosed
<OasisGames> Then why does my GDM depend on it?
<Amaranth> OasisGames: Your system is hosed
<ali1234> ok i changed the DPI back to 96 in the fonts settings and everything is back to normal. i guess there must have been an update to the intel driver to make it report the DPI correctly... so this isn't a bug at all
<OasisGames> How? This doesn't make sense to me.
<Amaranth> OasisGames: My gdm (2.20.8-0ubuntu6) doesn't depend on it
<Amaranth> arg stupid lag
<Amaranth> OasisGames: What version of gdm do you have?
<charlie-tca> ali1234: Glad to hear it is working :-)
<OasisGames> I just downgraded from 7 to 6 to test, but both fail with the same error. "libxcb-xlib.so.0" not found.
<Amaranth> ls: cannot access /usr/lib/libxcb-xlib.so.0: No such file or directory
<Amaranth> wtf freenode, stop making me lag. gimpnet isn't lagging at all
<bluesmoke> OasisGames: I don't have that file or that package and gdm is working fine
<OasisGames> Then it's an intermediate library that references it (which I would expect?)
<Amaranth> OasisGames: xlib was changed to provide that stuff and all packages that depend on it were rebuilt to build only against xlib
<Amaranth> OasisGames: so, again, your system is hosed
<Amaranth> Something you installed _manually_ replaced something from a package and depends on that library
<Amaranth> Or you haven't upgraded everything, although in that case it wouldn't let you remove the package
<OasisGames> Hmm.
<Amaranth> OasisGames: Build your own GTK+?
 * OasisGames checks for extraneous X libraries...
<OasisGames> ****
<Amaranth> OasisGames: It would have to be something you built yourself
<Zetto> Hi all, i wanna update Netbeans 6.1 to NetBeans 6.5 in Ubuntu 9.04, some one can tell me if it still possble without a backport and what the step to update ?
<Zetto> *steps
<FFForever> why does fileroller say it cant open a .7z file?
<Zetto> FFForever, maybe the file was corrupted ...
<Zetto> *maybe*
<FFForever> zetto i tried 3 different ones....
<FFForever> they all opened fine in 8.04...
<Zetto> humm
#ubuntu+1 2009-02-07
<FFForever> is there any other archive manager besides fileroller?
<Zetto> whait a moment
<FFForever> kk
<Zetto> FFForever, you are running Ubuntu 9.04 alright ?
<FFForever> yeah
<Zetto> FFForever, try 'sudo apt-get install p7zip'
<Zetto> FFForever, and try open the file left
<FFForever> thanks =)
<FFForever> woot!
<Zetto> FFForever, you are wellcome :)
<Zetto> ;)
<FFForever> how come that is not installed by default?
<Zetto> FFForever, Bug #261117
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 261117 in p7zip "p7zip package should be installed by default" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/261117
<FFForever> ahhh
<Zetto> FFForever, its not installed in 8.04 too
<FFForever> maybe i installed it dunno =\
<FFForever> it just worked fine for me =)
<Zetto> probably
<Zetto> FFForever, Thanks to Mark ^^
<Amaranth> Zetto: That takes too much disc space
<Amaranth> Zetto: We have to have zip/unzip and such installed anyway as other things need them so we just use those in file-roller
<FFForever> why do i have to download the windows crud (abiword, oo) when i want linux not windows =P
<Amaranth> FFForever: transition
<FFForever> =(
<FFForever> thats what 100mb i could save?
<FFForever> (downloading)
<Zetto> Amaranth, i really wanna see Bug #251173 solved in ubuntu+1, but the Feature Freezes already pass ... what do you think ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 251173 in netbeans-ide "Update NetBeans to 6.5" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/251173
<Amaranth> FFForever: no, less then that
<Amaranth> Zetto: #ubuntu-motu, if you're willing to do the packaging
<Zetto> Amaranth, thanks
<ali1234> FFForever: do a network install if it bothers you that much
<FFForever> what is the difference from aptitude and apt?
<dtchen> FFForever: "apt" really refers to a suite. it's normally referred to as "apt-get" or its dselect method.
<dtchen> FFForever: "aptitude" relies on apt but is arguably more intelligent in attempting to resolve dependencies
<FFForever> ahhh
<FFForever> dtchen, are the pa updates safe 2 install... last time i upgraded pa i load audio lol
<FFForever> i lost audio***
<dtchen> which pa updates?
<FFForever> there are a bunch of them in my update manager right now =)
<dtchen> for jaunty proper or for luke's ppa?
<FFForever> jaunty and what is luke's ppa?
<dtchen> the jaunty ones are fine; i run them for at least a day before luke grabs my changes and uploads them to jaunty proper
<dtchen> luke's ppa has the latest upstream test snapshot, which currently is 0.9.15-test1
<FFForever> dtchen, you are the one in charge of pa?
<dtchen> beware that his current ppa packages have a bug; i've already sent him a patch
<dtchen> FFForever: i'm historically the audio maintainer; i stepped down some releases ago, but i still work within the audio team
<FFForever> ahhh cool so why did ubuntu move from alsa to pa?
<dtchen> well, the timing for that was beyond my control. i would have wished it to occur in ubuntu 8.10 instead of ubuntu 8.04, but that's water under the bridge.
<FFForever> but why make the change?
<dtchen> and - ubuntu moved to PA because it is the future of Linux desktop audio.
<FFForever> ahhh
<FFForever> dtchen, did the problem with sound being played by more then 1 app ever get fixed?
<FFForever> i know on 8.04 pa locks my audio to only 1 app =\
<dtchen> it was (and in some ways continues to be) a chicken-and-egg problem: without testers, bugs won't be caught as quickly, but migrating to it will cause growing paints
<dtchen> pains*
<dtchen> FFForever: well, that symptom is the notorious lack of hardware multiopen
<FFForever> multiopen?
<dtchen> Windows and Mac OS spoil their users by exposing one layer for sound abstraction regardless whether the underlying audio hardware supports streaming multiple things simultaneously
<FFForever> dtchen, i just wish ubuntu supporters/helpers would move from rtfm in every response... i think ur the first one to actually not tell me rtfm =\
<dtchen> historically, only Sound Blaster and Turtle Beach cards were famous for offering that
<FFForever> cool =)
<IntuitiveNipple> FFForever: I used the forums guide to pulseaudio configuration and never had any issues with it, on Hardy or Intrepid.
<dtchen> ALSA has offered a software abstraction called dmix (playback) and dsnoop (capture) since 1.0.9b, but it doesn't work for all audio apps
<dtchen> FFForever: so your issue is that not every alsa app uses those abstractions
<FFForever> dtchen, do u know how i can get my mic working (i have never been able 2 lol) i don't know if its a pa or an ubuntu thing =\
<dtchen> for example, JACK, Audacity, Timidity, and PulseAudio all really, really, really want raw hw (called hw:) access
<dtchen> so on audio hardware that only supports one outgoing stream at a time, if PulseAudio has grabbed hw:, then JACK, Audacity, and Timidity will fail to start
<FFForever> well raw hw access is better right since it can just route everything itself and not have 2 code for drivers, etc
<FFForever> dtchen, yeah i always have 2 start audacity as root =)
<dtchen> hw: is exclusive access; to be able to use it with multiple apps, your audio card needs to support hardware multiopen, and currently only certain Creative, Ensoniq, Turtle Beach, C-Media cards do so
<dtchen> only a handful of Realtek HDA hardware does, but that support has not been added to the alsa driver for most of them
<FFForever> i have a high definition audio card =\
<FFForever> (the default one for hp products)
<dtchen> (i'm not going to discuss oss, because that's a wider scope - for instance, Nvidia has a proprietary oss driver that correctly mmaps their native soundstorm hw)
<dtchen> (not to mention that their oss driver doesn't particularly play well with the alsa-lib oss routing - i.e., the pcm.oss routing, not alsa-kernel's oss emulation)
<FFForever> i remember getting xp to have sound was fun lol =)
<FFForever> ew
<FFForever> dtchen, any idea on how i can get my mic 2 work in ubuntu?
<dtchen> anyhow, the audio stack itself is very convoluted (i.e., http://www.trilug.org/~crimsun/linuxaudio.png), but pulseaudio is one component that is the way forward
<dtchen> FFForever: well, does it work with alsa (i.e., without pulseaudio running or grabbing the sound card(s))?
<FFForever> dtchen, it has never work in linux for me =\, i don't play with configs since i tend 2 break them and well i can never fix them =)
<dtchen> FFForever: it's a known issue for some Dell hardware
<dtchen> certain Sigmatel HDA 92xx codecs don't have the fix yet
<FFForever> this is a hp dv6000 something =\
<dtchen> which dv6000 model?
<FFForever> 00:07.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP67 High Definition Audio (rev a1)
<dtchen> look on the underside of the laptop and read out the model no. right above the warranty bit
<FFForever> dtchen, i think its a dv6810us
<dtchen> that should be supported just fine in 1.0.19
<FFForever> =\, nope audacity cant record =(
<dtchen> i don't think the additions have been backported to jaunty's linux source yet
<FFForever> do i need 2 install something extra?
<dtchen> are you using jaunty's linux for alsa-kernel, or did you compile 1.0.19 from alsa-project.org yourself?
<FFForever> dtchen, this should be nearly a stock 9.04 i just upgraded from 8.10
<dtchen> right, your sound driver doesn't have the necessary fixes yet
<FFForever> any idea when i should see the fixes? (in a month, 2, tmw?)
<dtchen> FFForever: have you run the http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh tool?
<FFForever> dtchen, http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=76ead5ae08acf626e52df335bba932be946a6331
<ccooke> Huh.
<ccooke> New install of jaunty. Just updated for the first time.
<ccooke> I've been waiting for it to log in for about five minutes. It got as far as setting the wallpaper, but that's the only thing it's done
<ccooke> known?
<dtchen> ccooke: on kubuntu, it seems to be manifest, yes
<ccooke> this is ubuntu, not kubuntu
<abarbaccia> is gdm broken? i havent had time to read the lists
<dtchen> i can't reproduce this on an upgraded ubuntu
<dtchen> however, i am *not* using gdm ATM
<ccooke> Not sure if it's gdm, the gnome startup or something else, yet
<killbillkill> ccooke: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1061919
<abarbaccia> ccooke: was that to me?
<FFForever> ill brb 10-15mins
<dtchen> FFForever: yeah, you seem to be missing a quirk
<ccooke> killbillkill: ah, thanks. Trying it...
<ccooke> fixed
<ccooke> thank you
<killbillkill> :)
<dyf1> hello
<dyf1> i installed the latest partial upgrade and i can't log in using gnome
<dyf1> i see the desktop and then everything goes black
<dyf1> any ideas?
<Amaranth> dyf1: Broken driver
<Amaranth> dyf1: login in the failsafe gnome session, it won't start compiz
<dyf1> Amaranth: i'll try that later.. thanks
<dyf1> Amaranth: but... but.. i want my SPINNAN CUBEZ
<dyf1> isn't there another way?
<Amaranth> dyf1: not if you use fglrx
<dyf1> Amaranth: do you have a minute to tell me what that is?
<dyf1> excuse my ignorance
<Amaranth> dyf1: driver needed for Radeon HD cards to get 3d
<dyf1> but i have nvidia
<dyf1> nvidia geforce 7150M
<dyf1> Amaranth: ?
<Amaranth> dyf1: In that case it should have already been fixed
<Amaranth> dyf1: But I guess it may take a couple days
<dyf1> Amaranth: couple of days to what? to get more fixes?
<Amaranth> dyf1: yeah
<dyf1> i see
<dyf1> thanks Amaranth
<d-b> hi there in jaunty there is only kde 4.11 ?
<d-b> oh nevermind kubuntu has 4.2...
<d-b> so question then -> the repos for kubuntu are the same as ubuntu right ? like my isp doesn't have a special kubuntu repo....
<danbhfive> ya
<FFForever> dtchen, you still around?
<ziroday> dyf: dont zap is a change where ctrl+alt+backspace has been disabled
<dyf> ziroday: lol.. seriously?
<dyf> why disable it.. and what's the alternative
<tritium> dyf: type /topic, and read the Alpha 4 release notes
<tritium> Like I said, if you're running jaunty, at least read the release notes at the very least.
<dyf> tritium: ok
<dyf> reading
<dyf> hello
<dyf> so if i installed some updates, can i rollback to a time before i installed them?
<Amaranth> dyf: Not really, no
<Amaranth> dyf: You want to go back to intrepid, I'm guessing?
<dyf> Amaranth: no.. i just installed some updates today that screwed up gnome.. i can only login using fluxbox
<DanaG> Ah, you can go to /var/cache/apt/archives
<DanaG> then manually use dpkg to install older package versions.
<dyf> would be great if i could rollback to before i installed today's updates
<dyf> actually it was a "partial distro upgrade"
<DanaG> If it's just one day, chances are the old versions will still be there.
<syockit> yup, that'd be pardus linux or something
<Amaranth> Of course downgrades are not supported and can be complicated, even going back a day
<syockit> So far, I haven't seen any good intuitive rollback solution for dpkg/apt-based distro
<dyf> i found this which talks about the same issue http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=585410
<clp> After installed ubuntu alpha 3, my touchpad cann't work on my notebook. How to do?
<clp> 9.04 alpha3
<syockit> dyf: wow, thanks for the link!
<dyf> syockit: what did you find that was useful?
<syockit> clp: probably because synaptics drivers aren't installed by default
<syockit> dyf: mentions of timevault/flyback
<syockit> dyf: at least that got me to know that something is being worked on
<syockit> clp: ctrl-alt-f1, do sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-all, then restart x
<clp> thanks. let me have a try.
<clp> after action of ctrl-alt-f1, how to return back?
<syockit> clp: ctrl-alt-f7
<syockit> clp: then select restart X session
<clp> restarting
<clp> Ok
<clp> Why has so much problem in ubuntu 9.04 alpha 3?
<dyf> clp: because it's alpha?
<clp> When can ubuntu release chinese version?After installation, It always spent me much time to download language package and input method?
<clp> Then there is some noise in my intel-hda sound effect?
<clp> In startup, there is a problem of /var/...dhcp3.(lease|listen?) readonly problem?what's about it?
<clp> where to view the log?
<Amaranth> clp: The noise is probably because you have a realtek codec in there
<Amaranth> Hopefully that'll be fixed but no one knows
<Amaranth> syockit: I used to work on timevault, it's dead
<syockit> ＼(^o^)／
<syockit> crazy nepomukservice
<clp> Ok, after alter the /etc/dhcp3/dbclient.conf, it worked well.
<syockit> clp: about chinese version, that's up to the chinese, whether they have LoCo or not
<syockit> clp: for example, Japanese have their own ubuntulinux.jp
<clp> alpha3 problem I found: 1 firefox cann't resolve domain name-->ipv6=False;    2 updatation cann't resolve name-->/etc/dhcp3/dbclient.conf: prepend domain-name-servers ..., ...;   3 touch pad no response
<clp> Which driver version I should use? video card: Geforce go 7400, option: 180, 173, 96?
<clp> 180 recommended?
<lymeca> Okay so it seems maybe xserver-xorg-core being at 1.5.99.9 messes up my video drivers
<lymeca> (EE) module ABI major version (0) doesn't match the server's version (1)
<clp> After I set view effect to normal or extended, then ubuntu is continuing run....
<lymeca> I tried fglrx and radeon, both packages updated jaunty versions
<dyf> is there a pdf viewer that shows white text on black background?
<clp> Ok, I used 180 version, it worked ok.
<clp> Now my ubuntu worked well, I am very appreciated.
<clp> I want to back up ubuntu partition to image file. Can ghost used for ext4 partition's backup?
<FFForever2> how do i reconfigure a package?
<syockit> FFForever2: sudo dpkg-reconfigure <package name>
<Adys> Could someone running jaunty go to System=>Shut Down and confirm you get an unstyled window? something like this http://devcub.com/~adys/shutdown.png
<andersk> Yes, but that happens during every Ubuntu release; I wouldn't worry about it.
<Adys> oh
<Adys> never noticed, its not like i ever use this menu ...
<taavikko> anyinfo about x-fi soundcards working in jaunty/ubuntu in general, alsa support?
<emet> not sure but there is hope: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=creative_xfi_gift&num=1
<taavikko> thanks, read through creatives, own opensource wiki, but not too much info... does it need to be compiled and such
<taavikko> maybe I'll buy products from vendors that do support linux :D
<bullgard4> taavikko: /join #ubuntu+1
<taavikko> bullgard4: this isn't it, joined and this is where i was thronw :)
<taavikko> and about x-fi, alsa doesn't yet support it http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=NzAwMw
<zniavre> hello
<zniavre> i can't start compiz but drivers seems correctly installed
<DanaG> Creative is also scum -- take a look on their forums if you want to see why.
<Adys> gnome-appearance-properties segfaulting on icon theme install for anyone?
<maco> evolution users?
<maco> anyone finding that some of their memo or task lists in evolution are missing?
<maco> by missing i mean, they're unchecked (so not visible) but they refuse to be checked (and made visible). attempts at creating a new task/memo results in "unable to open tasks in 'Personal'" (or whatever list it is)
<DanaG> ugh, stupid gnome video thumbnailer was taking 112% CPU usage.
<DanaG> =P
<zniavre> 112?
<DanaG> yup.  More than 100% of one core.
<DanaG> At least that's what htop was reporting.
<Adys> adys@azura:~$ glxgears    Error: glXCreateContext failed
<Adys> i guess this is due to last xserver-core update (nv 180.27)
<clp> After I setted the visual effect,then I cann't enter into desktop. How to do?
<clp> I used dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, then it ok. But then?When it will go wrong?
<clp> After I active the nvidia 180 driver, I can login but cann't enter Desktop. Now I used the default driver.    How to do?
<clp> pint 5
<zniavre> clp:  i experienced this it's compiz the issue
<zniavre> you should make compiz start in indirect rendering
<clp> Where to start compiz?
<zniavre> in fact i do not know i started with nv driver unactivated compiz and rebooted with nvidia drivers
<zniavre> :-[
<zniavre> and gnome session can start normally
<clp> ok, thanks. I go to google
<Unggnu> hi all
<Unggnu> Does Gnome in Jaunty support reverse vnc connections?
<gerryxiao> hello
<gerryxiao> after updated  januty cant start up
<gerryxiao>  Error 24 : Attempt to access block outside partition
<gerryxiao> kernel version: 2.6.28-6-generic
<gerryxiao> any ideas?
<gerryxiao> i'm using ext4
<gerryxiao> anyone here?
<BUGabundo> guys....
<BUGabundo> we have some big prob
<BUGabundo> do you remember yesterday everyone coming here and complaining with probs with X and NVidia?
<BUGabundo> well, while I was replying to someone right here, my X froze, and I couldn't login again
<BUGabundo> only after setting the noveu driver GDM session worked
<BUGabundo> not even startx worked
<BUGabundo> gathereing now logs, and opening a bug
<maxb> BUGabundo: It's already filed...
<BUGabundo> maxb: thanks... do you have the ticket for it?
<maxb> And the workaround is to downgrade xserver-xorg-core to -0ubuntu1
 * maxb hunts bugnumber
<BUGabundo> or to not use nvidia
<BUGabundo> eheh
<maxb> LP 326344
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 326344 in xorg-server "compiz freezes on login as of xorg-server 1.5.99.902-0ubuntu2" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/326344
<BUGabundo> subing now
<BUGabundo> maxb: thanks
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> maxb: those are all about compix
<BUGabundo> *compiz
<BUGabundo> but I don't even have my on
<maxb> bug summary probably needs clarifying
<BUGabundo> all of the dupes?
<maxb> The main bug has comments from someone reporting the same issue with kde
<idorock89> hey guys will 9.04 have internet sharing feature which is there in fedora 10?
<fosco_> every linux can share internet connection
<miik> anyone experienced problems today?
<miik> yesterday works fine, today GNOME dont start, it freeze when you login and gnome-panel never appear
<BUGabundo> just the X one
<BUGabundo> yep
<miik> also KDE freezes too...
<BUGabundo> that's the one miik
<miik> however, KDE using the OpenBox window manager works
<BUGabundo> just run the xfix from recovery
<BUGabundo> and you will be fine
<BUGabundo> but without 3D
<fosco_> kde4.2 is working fine here
<miik> right now, im running LXDE, it works, and its nice
<miik> what is xfix?
<virtuelv> anyone notice significant increases in memory use?
<BUGabundo> its an option on the recovery console
<miik> oh
<miik> i dont know what is recovery console
<BUGabundo> that runs dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<BUGabundo> virtuelv: I did!
<BUGabundo> no need miik
<BUGabundo> just boot into recovery console
<miik> how do i do that?
<BUGabundo> once you it GRUB
<BUGabundo> miik: BOOT the PC, and once you get to GRUB, it ESC
<virtuelv> BUGabundo: any known reasons at this stage?
<BUGabundo> and select recovery
<miik> ah, okie
<BUGabundo> then choose xfix
<miik> aye
<BUGabundo> no idea virtuelv
<virtuelv> I'm testing on a laptop with 1GB, it's downright painful
<BUGabundo> but it is disturbing
<miik> alright
<BUGabundo> 4GiBs on 64bits
<virtuelv> X alone is using over 100MiB now
<BUGabundo> that's not much
<BUGabundo> $ top | grep X
<BUGabundo>  5165 root     137m  16m 355m  20   0 S  4.8  3.5   3:38.25 /usr/bin/X :0 -br -audit 0 -auth /var/lib/gdm/:0.Xauth -nolisten
<syockit> hoho I have it at 154m
<miik> xfix worked.. but it made new xorg.conf file, that did use nv instead of nvidia proprietary driver
<miik> so then i changed back the xorg.conf file to my old one, that used nvidia proprietary driver
<miik> and then it dont work again
<miik> i wanted to use the proprietary cuz it has 3D and can play games
<miik> btw, LXDE is crazy fast...
<miik> GNOME is horrible slow
<virtuelv> miik: that's a known issue at this stage
<virtuelv> read the changelog
<virtuelv> or it was, at least in alpha3, the note is gone from alpha 4
<BUGabundo> miik: if you want a stable system use a stable release!
<BUGabundo> devel version can and WILL cause breakeage
<virtuelv> fwiw, I _really_ dislike this change: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/HugeFonts
<virtuelv> as much as we may dislike it, the web is built around 96 DPI, and anything else will break how the web looks
<BUGabundo> virtuelv: diff bug
<BUGabundo> the one in A3 was the abi ignore
<BUGabundo> this one is new
<BUGabundo> just started yesterday with new Xorg
<virtuelv> hm
<miik> virtuelv, win and mac use 96 dpi?
<miik> BUGabundo, yeah, i thnik so
<BUGabundo> miik: not always
<BUGabundo> and so shouldn't Linux
<BUGabundo> now, FINALLY GNOME is fixed
<BUGabundo> my X recomened 112DPIs for my 13.3" laptop
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> had to set 96 again
<virtuelv> BUGabundo: 112DPI is probably correct for 13.3" at 1280x800, or so
<virtuelv> the problem is that how designers have used pixels on the web doesn't jive with that
<virtuelv> (The CSS pixel does not correspond to a device pixel, but instead is a relative unit based on a view angle)
<SwedeMike> hm, mine (1280x800 12.1") says 96 DPI.. .but after the last update I have larger system font than before (both in the toolbars and in Firefox), and I dont think the DPI setting has changed
<BUGabundo> SwedeMike: make sure of the value
<SwedeMike> which value? DPI?
<SwedeMike> my Xorg.0.log.old says 96 DPI which is the same as Xorg.0.log
<BUGabundo> why
<BUGabundo> y
<BUGabundo> ok
<SwedeMike> xdpyinfo says resolution:    125x125 dots per inch
<BUGabundo> ahh
<SwedeMike> which I think is correct
<SwedeMike> 125 is also in the System > Preferences > Appearance > Fonts > Details
<BUGabundo> so its not 96 as u said
<SwedeMike> so now I have changed all fonts in Appearence > Fonts to size 7, and now everything looks more propotional. They were set to 10 before
<SwedeMike> swmike@swm-laptop:/var/log$ cat /var/log/Xorg.*.log  | grep DPI
<SwedeMike> [1 sec: 567945 usec](==) intel(0): DPI set to (96, 96)
<BUGabundo> 7 is to small for my eyes
<SwedeMike> well, 7 means they're roughly the same size they were with a fresh alpha 3 install
<SwedeMike> I dont know what changed.
<SwedeMike> with 10 they were huuuuge
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> that's what we are discussing here
<SwedeMike> and this came after me installing updates yesterday (I do this at least every two days) and rebooting
<virtuelv> arve@galactica:~$  cat /var/log/Xorg.*.log  | grep DPI
<virtuelv> (==) intel(0): DPI set to (96, 96)
<virtuelv> (**) intel(0): DPI set to (99, 171)
<virtuelv> 99,171!?
<miik> [1 sec: 271944 usec](--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (93, 95); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config
<miik> (--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (93, 95); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config
<miik> (WW) NVIDIA(0): Unable to get display device CRT-0's EDID; cannot compute DPI
<miik> (==) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (75, 75); computed from built-in default
<miik> (==) VESA(0): DPI set to (96, 96)
<BUGabundo> [2 sec: 426220 usec](==) NV(0): DPI set to (96, 96)
<BUGabundo> (**) VESA(0): DPI set to (68, 65)
<BUGabundo> (==) VESA(0): DPI set to (96, 96)
<miik> 65, aeeeeeeeeh
<BUGabundo> miik: makes sense for VESA
<BUGabundo> but I'm on NV
<miik> oh
<Q-FUNK> howdy!  I just upgraded my test host and dhcp seems to fail at adding the default route in Jaunty.  is there any known fix?
<BUGabundo> Q-FUNK: is the interface managed or un-managed?
<Q-FUNK> BUGabundo: everything is handled by n-m
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> cable or wifi?
<Q-FUNK> wifi
<BUGabundo> open, wep, wpa, wpa2, enterprise?
<Q-FUNK> the interface correctly has an IP and /etc/resolv.conf shows appropriate content.  however, no default route exists.  manualy adding one with "route add default gw {router IP}" works.
<Q-FUNK> wpa2
<Q-FUNK> I'd be lead to beleive that some dhcp3-client hook is not executed, but I'm not sure how I'd verify this.
<BUGabundo> did you find any similar bug on LP?
<Q-FUNK> nothing so far.
<BUGabundo> please open a new one
<BUGabundo> and if you can, please run a live CD of a previous version
<BUGabundo> and also try the version of NM, available on the NM PPA
<Q-FUNK> team NM has its own PPA?
<BUGabundo> eheeh
<BUGabundo> yep
<Q-FUNK> ok
<Q-FUNK> anyhow, it's the only bug so far since uprading this to jaunty.  it's just that having to manually add the gw to the routing table obviously is a regression.
<BUGabundo> https://edge.launchpad.net/~network-manager/+archive
<BUGabundo> thats why we need you to test the PPA version
<BUGabundo> so that asac can patch it
<BUGabundo> $ xvinfo  \n  X-Video Extension version 2.2 screen #0 no adaptors present
<BUGabundo> any idea what this means?
<ali1234> some update in the past 24 hrs has broken my wifi
<ali1234> wep 128 - it keeps asking me for the key over and over
<ali1234> i'm using ath5k - and it worked fine yesterday
<rtr> hi there, i just installed the current Jaunty and after first boot i installed the drivers for my nvidia card. Xorg works because i can see the background wallpaper and my mouse but nothing else (like start menu, desktop icons) starts
<rtr> alt+f2 doesnt work, but i can switch to console using crtl+alt+f2
<BUGabundo> rtr: strange
<rtr> is there a logfile wich i should check for debuging?
<saulus> (jaunty): since my x-server upgrade yesterday I cant use gnome/kde/xmonad any longer. Is there a solution available?
<BUGabundo> saulus: start in recovery consolse
<BUGabundo> and run xfix
<BUGabundo> to reconfigure xserve-org
<BUGabundo> you will lose 3D
<saulus> how do i start in recovery-console? I have my root - shell here
<BUGabundo> reboot the laptop, when you hit GRUB, press ESC
<BUGabundo> select recovery console
<saulus> k
<syockit> you mean to select the second line?
<BUGabundo> y
<BUGabundo> and then xfix
<syockit> some lucky people have two computers it seems
<saulus> is there a command for starting xfix?
<BUGabundo> heehe
<BUGabundo> yes
<BUGabundo> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<saulus> k
<BUGabundo> but I my have made typo mistakes
<rtr> there is a problem known with 3d drivers on jaunty?
<BUGabundo> GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
<syockit> which? fglrx maybe
<legodude> yes
<BUGabundo> I already said the same 10 times
<syockit> yes, but maybe different occasions
<BUGabundo> rtr xorg update broke 3D
<BUGabundo> just reconfigure xserver
<syockit> but my 3d works! glxgears with 778 fps
<BUGabundo> just yesterday we were talking about /topic warnings! we need to have this bug there
<BUGabundo> its CRITICAL
<BUGabundo> syockit: did you upgrade»
<BUGabundo> ?
<syockit> I suppose everyone who jumps into the channel should be directed to read release note first
<BUGabundo> are you running nvidia?
<syockit> I'm intel
<BUGabundo> its not in the release notes
<BUGabundo> just came yesterday
<syockit> yay for intel! It's passed it's doomed period
<BUGabundo> intel uses the opendriver
<syockit> now only nvidia/ati left
<BUGabundo> not proprietary
<BUGabundo> noveu driver also works
<BUGabundo> I'm using it right now
<saulus> BUGabundo: thank you, it solved my problem - but I wonder: The nvidia driver gets loaded fine (at least the splash shows up) - so where does it fail?
<Welshman> geez Jaunty does demeted a drive :(
<BUGabundo> I know
<Welshman> deleted even
<BUGabundo> it must be a bug with X/gdm session
<BUGabundo> but it also happens on KDE
 * BUGabundo :( shrugs
<legodude> you mean nvidia not loading kde?
<BUGabundo> yep
<Welshman> lost a load of stuff, just on a simple partition thing
<BUGabundo> or ati
<rtr> BUGabundo do you know a bugreport on launchpad?
<BUGabundo> let me get it
<legodude> grrr
<BUGabundo> not on my log
<BUGabundo> just a sec
<Welshman> Has Jaunty a nown partition failure?
<Welshman> known
<BUGabundo> Welshman: 1st time I ear about it
<syldeb35> Bug #326344
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 326344 in xorg-server "compiz freezes on login as of xorg-server 1.5.99.902-0ubuntu2" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/326344
<Welshman> went for the simple partition as I usually do with Ubuntu and it failed and wiped the whole drive clean
<rtr> thanks alot  BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> thanks syldeb35
<BUGabundo> can some one put that bug on /Topic?
<BUGabundo> Pici: ^^^
<saulus> how do I change my system lang (the keyboard-set)?
<saulus> in the CONSOLE
<legodude> I don't understand how that bug could have gotten out
<Welshman> yeah he does that
<Welshman> Anyway, thought you should know, I went to edit a partition with jaunty tonight as usual with Ubuntu and it failed, but it wiped the whole drive clean.  I saw a warning as ever but trusted but this time I should have listened.
<Welshman> No idea why it did that?
<Welshman> Any majorr changes in the partitioning of Jaunty?
<fosco_> ext4 support
<syockit> it's still not default, if I'm not mistaken
<BUGabundo> nope
<BUGabundo> not default
<charlie-tca> syockit: according to release notes, it won't be made default in jaunty
<BUGabundo> +1
<syockit> how did he edit the partition anyway...
<DanaG> Time for testdisk, to recover partition table?
<DanaG> !info TestDisk
<ubottu> Package TestDisk does not exist in jaunty
<DanaG> !info testdisk
<ubottu> testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.10-1 (jaunty), package size 1451 kB, installed size 4532 kB
<twoheadedboy> Hello everyone, I was wondering if you all could give me some general info about upgrading Ubuntu development releases. For instance, has any tried upgrading from 9.04 Alpha 3 to Alpha 4 rather than doing a fresh install? I'm just curious because I'm very interested in trying Alpha 4, don't mind some bugs, but I find the process of installing a distro from scratch tediuous...
<twoheadedboy> ...so it would be more ideal for me if I could continue to upgrade through to the final release
<BUGabundo> twoheadedboy: should be the same!
<BUGabundo> and you dotn need to use milestones
<BUGabundo> there are available dailies
<BUGabundo>  !dailies
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dailies
<BUGabundo>  !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<twoheadedboy> but don't the dailies have higher potential for install bugs? I thought the alpha releases were "more stable" at least on the install end of things?
<DanaG> ugh, stupid nvidia... it DOES give only the desktop background on Gnome login.
<BUGabundo> it can have, sure
<BUGabundo> DanaG: known bug
<BUGabundo> Bug #326344
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 326344 in xorg-server "compiz freezes on login as of xorg-server 1.5.99.902-0ubuntu2" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/326344
<BUGabundo> grr someone should change that subject
<DanaG> that's why I said, "it DOES do it" -- a confirmation.
<DanaG> Oh, and Metacity is affected too.
<DanaG> ... if you have compositing.
<DanaG> Ugh, and it booted at 800x600, for some reason.
<DanaG> Oh, I know why...
<DanaG> the LCD claims to be 969x768.
<DanaG> Damn Toshiba.
 * DanaG switches that system back to nouveau.
<DanaG> Last time I tried the nvidia on X server 1.6, it just segfaulted the X server.
<BUGabundo> lol
<DanaG> 969x768... that's just plain stupid.
<BUGabundo> lolol
<charlie-tca> heh
<ccooke> Hmm.
<DanaG> In fact, that 966x768 even affects the Windows drivers.
<ccooke> the flow of package updates for Jaunty seems different to previous releases (as in: I'm seeing a lower rate of updates than I'm used to at this point in the dev cycle)
<beligerant> jaunty's good prog.
<beligerant> sorry, boring.
<BUGabundo> spammer
<DrHalan> there used to be a soudn applet in the notifcation area. with alpha 4 is igone..
<IntuitiveNipple> Hah! I see *two* different mixers applets
<IntuitiveNipple> gnome-volume-applet and mixer_applet2
<DrHalan> yeah but mixer applet2 is nicer
<DrHalan> it fit sinto the notification area
<BUGabundo> DrHalan: you have to remove the .desktop of the older
<BUGabundo> some ppl the update didn't go too well
<BUGabundo> there is a bug for it on LP
<DrHalan> BUGabundo: nice :) thanks
<DrHalan> BUGabundo: i cant find the bug sadly :(
<imme-emosol> To change my password from the command-line I should be typing the command passwd , right?
<imme-emosol> When I do this for a newly added user, or for the root user, it just tells me: password updated successfully
<imme-emosol> With m normal user-account it asks me my current password and the it tells me the password updated successfully .
<imme-emosol> Is it something that still had to be worked out, or is my system weird?
<BUGabundo> imme-emosol: it just changes the user pass
<BUGabundo> sudo passwd USERNAME will change ANY user pass
<imme-emosol> BUGabundo: yes, it should, but it doesn't, normally it's like three stages, right?
<BUGabundo> nope
<BUGabundo> starts, you enter the pass, and its done
<imme-emosol> BUGabundo: But It does not ask me for a new password.
<BUGabundo> dinner
<BUGabundo> brb
<imme-emosol> k
<charlie-tca> imme-emosol: I think because it ignores you if you did not include all the parts: Usage: passwd [options] [LOGIN]
<imme-emosol> charlie-tca: I type(newuser is the name of the new user): passwd newuser
<imme-emosol> charlie-tca: Then it just tells me it had updated successfully, which I don't understand.
<charlie-tca> type passwd --help
<charlie-tca> It may be adding a new user without any password, and when you log in as the user, it will ask for the password. It is also possible to create a user without a password
<imme-emosol> charlie-tca: Yes, at the moment I have a user without a password, which I don't like and I want to change this.
<imme-emosol> But somehow that cannot be done.
<charlie-tca> Try logging into the terminal as root and changing it for the user?
<imme-emosol> It again just tells me it updated succesfully.
<imme-emosol> I tried it using sudo su - and also with sudo -s
<imme-emosol> both unfortunately did not do the trick.
<charlie-tca> probably have to use "passwd -ue LOGIN" to unlock the password. Then log in as that user and it should ask for a password
<DanaG> odd... rebooting from X with Nouveau resulted in the next boot having completely corrupt video up until X started again.
<DanaG> .... even the BIOS splash was corrupted.
<imme-emosol> charlie-tca: Also no luck.
<imme-emosol> DanaG: What's even more odd is that x won't go past loading the background... :P
<DanaG> For me it did, on Nouveau.
<imme-emosol> DanaG: Is there a way to be sure compiz is disabled from command-line?
<DanaG> you can sudo chmod -x /usr/bin/compiz.real
<DanaG> Makes the compiz binary not executable.
<DanaG> When you want to re-enable it, do +x instead.
<kab> I have a problem starting my Gnome Session
<kab> I get this error
<kab> ** Message: init gpgme version 1.1.8
<kab> x-session-manager[31997]: WARNING: Application 'seahorse-daemon.desktop' failed to register before timeout
<charlie-tca> imme-emosol: sounds like bug reporting time
<kab> x-session-manager[31997]: WARNING: Application 'gnome-panel.desktop' failed to register before timeout
<kab> x-session-manager[31997]: WARNING: Application 'nautilus.desktop' failed to register before timeout
<mphill_> kab: can you not get gnome to get up the desktop environment?
<kab> mphill_, yeap
<mphill_> i'm pretty much locked out too
<kab> I am using WindowMaker right now
<mphill_> nice choice my friend
<kab> :)
<kab> and there run gnome-panel and it's working very well
<mphill_> oh
<mphill_> nice
<mphill_> i'm just in the console, but i will try that out for sure
<mphill_> later
<kab> mphill_, so you have exactly the same problem that me
<imme-emosol> kab: Thanks for the perfect tip!   I am figurly speaking smashing my head in right now, not undertstanding why I did not myself come up with the idea to install another window-manager besides gnome...
<kab> imme-emosol, it's not perfect but works :)
<BUGabundo> imme-emosol: I said at the beginning: sudo passwd USERNAME
<BUGabundo> kab known bug
<kab> I am searching the bug in launchpad
<imme-emosol> BUGabundo: I know, I tried that but that does not work.
<BUGabundo> Bug #326344
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 326344 in xorg-server "compiz freezes on login as of xorg-server 1.5.99.902-0ubuntu2" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/326344
<BUGabundo> should be on !topic
<imme-emosol> BUGabundo: It just prints out this      passwd: password updated successfully
<imme-emosol> brb
<kab> trying
<kab> I am running my gnome with the bug tip thank you BUGabundo :)
<BUGabundo> everyone is
<BUGabundo> unless they own intel GPU
<legodude_> <---- :)
<kab> when I am playing mp3 I get pauses, I am using audacious
 * DanaG is using radeon.
<BUGabundo> kab: pauses or mutes?
<BUGabundo> PA 9.14 or 9.15
<kab> BUGabundo, mutes
<DanaG> My biggest gripe with it is not the lack of acceleration, but rather the lack of power management.
<BUGabundo> GPM seem to be running here
<BUGabundo> didn't test it dought
<centaur5> I know I need to file a bug but I'm not sure what the culprit is going to be.  Installing Intrepid or Jaunty alpha 3 will complete on my system but Grub won't actually boot it just says "GRUB loading, please wait". Upgrading from Hardy to Intrepid via apt-get caused Intrepid to boot fine but now I want to try Jaunty.
<kab> BUGabundo, pulseaudio 0.9.14
<DanaG> Mine is 0.9.14.
<DanaG> Where can I get 0.9.15?
<BUGabundo> ~/themuso PPA
<BUGabundo> for testing ONLY
<DanaG> Aah, oddly enough, I do have that enabled.
<BUGabundo> will not be ported to jaunty
<DanaG> What's new in 0.9.15, anyway?
<BUGabundo> DanaG: run apt-cache policy pulseaudio
<kab> BUGabundo, Jaunty will be shipped with 0.9.14?
<BUGabundo> pulseaudio:
<BUGabundo>   Installed: 0.9.15~test1-0ubuntu1~ppa4
<BUGabundo>   Candidate: 0.9.15~test1-0ubuntu1~ppa4
<BUGabundo>   Version table:
<BUGabundo>  *** 0.9.15~test1-0ubuntu1~ppa4 0
<BUGabundo>         500 http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty/main Packages
<BUGabundo>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<BUGabundo>      0.9.14-0ubuntu4 0
<BUGabundo>         500 ftp://darkstar.ist.utl.pt jaunty/main Packages
<BUGabundo>         500 ftp://archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/main Packages
<BUGabundo> kab YES
<BUGabundo> with many GIT patch
<DanaG> oh yeah, I see... I have it in my intrepid sources.list, but not in my jaunty one.
<BUGabundo> LOL
<kab> BUGabundo, how I can install PulseAudio 0.9.15?
<DanaG> Last time I tweaked my sources, the PPA didn't have Jaunty, so I commented out that entry to avoid 404 errors.
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> I do that when I distupgrade
<BUGabundo> and around A1
<BUGabundo> then I stop caring unless I get errors
<BUGabundo> until the next pre-alpha release
<BUGabundo> eehhehe
<DanaG> What's new in 0.9.15?
<lymeca> Is fglrx broken in jaunty?
<surfaz> lymeca, yes
<lymeca> surfaz: is it the kernel?
<lymeca> 2.6.28?  Or the xserver-xorg-core version?
<BUGabundo> DanaG: no idea. ask grisum or themuso
<BUGabundo> lymeca: YES
<BUGabundo> Bug #326344
<surfaz> lymeca, http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/jaunty/alpha3#Known%20Issues
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 326344 in xorg-server "compiz freezes on login as of xorg-server 1.5.99.902-0ubuntu2" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/326344
<surfaz> A new XServer, version 1.6, is included in Alpha 3. The binary proprietary drivers -fglrx and -nvidia are not yet supported for this server and will exhibit various serious issues if run against it. Users of these drivers are encouraged to wait or to switch to the corresponding open source drivers 4(-ati and -nv respectively) in the meantime.
<BUGabundo> surfaz: that's another bug
<BUGabundo> this was just yesterday
<lymeca> Hmm, I wonder if I can downgrde xserver to intrepid and keep everything else jaunty
<DanaG> I've done it, but it results in X server eating 100% of one core for me.
<DanaG> So, it's not a viable option.
<BUGabundo> lymeca: no need to use ibex
<BUGabundo> you may still have the old one in cache
<BUGabundo> so just go to synaptic and FORCE the old version
<BUGabundo> DanaG: ibex X is not compatible with current jaunty stack
<DanaG> Yeah, I figured something like that.
<DanaG> At least radeon ⋙ nv.
<lymeca> DanaG: This is true
<lymeca> However, I have an HD 2600
<lymeca> r6xx = no accel whatsoever with radeon
<DanaG> I have an HD3650.
<DanaG> for me, the lack of power management is the bigger deal.
<lymeca> Same generation.
<lymeca> Ah, interesting.
<lymeca> I have a Mobility HD 2600 actually
<lymeca> in an Asus laptop=
<DanaG> Mobility for me, also.
<BUGabundo> what up with GPM for you DanaG?
<DanaG> HP EliteBook 8530w.
<DanaG> GPM meaning GPM (the console mouse thingy) or G-P-M (gnome-power-manager)?
<lymeca> graphics power management?
<BUGabundo> G-P-M
<BUGabundo> humm are you saying graphics?
<BUGabundo> is it even managed??
<lymeca> BUGabundo: But yeah you think that ibex X.Org + jaunty fglrx 9.1 will fail
<DanaG> But I also tried the Intrepid LiveUSB, and 9.1 failed on that, too.
<DanaG> Anything newer than 8.543 gives me a kernel panic, essentially.
<BUGabundo> don't recommend it!
<BUGabundo> either use opensource drivers or try to downgrade from cache
<DanaG> read my sentence.
<DanaG> Even Intrepid breaks.
<DanaG> Actual Intrepid.
<DanaG> So anyway, I'm on open-source on Jaunty; so be it.
<DanaG> I just pray they unbreak fglrx when they fix it for X server 1.6.
<DanaG> ... because for me, it's broken even for Intrepid.
<BUGabundo> DanaG: my reply was to lymeca
<DanaG> ah.
<lymeca> I wonder if Catalyst 9.2 will work with xserver 1.6
<BUGabundo> guys ask on #ubuntu-x
<BUGabundo> LOL
<DanaG> Nope, it won't.
<DanaG> or rather.
<DanaG> 9.1. doesn't.
<DanaG> And 9.2 has been leaked... and doesn't.
<lymeca> aw damn
<miik> gnome freezes at login since of today... is there any bug report about this
<miik> ?
<kab> miik, yes this is https://launchpad.net/bugs/326344
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 326344 in xorg-server "compiz freezes on login as of xorg-server 1.5.99.902-0ubuntu2" [High,Confirmed]
<miik> oh
<miik> thx
<BUGabundo> Fri Feb 13 23:31:30 WET 2009
<BUGabundo> kab: isn't there another bug for that, but with a much better subject
<kab> BUGabundo, i haven't seen
<BUGabundo> can you fix the subject?
<BUGabundo> it has nothing to do with compiz
<miik> hope its fixed soon
<BUGabundo> 36h and couting
<DanaG> Odd.. .the PPA pulse 0.9.15 doesn't have all the 0.9.15 features.
<DanaG> http://www.pulseaudio.org/query?status=closed&milestone=0.9.15
<DanaG> Argh, the PPA doesn't have the pulseaudio utilities!
<DanaG> Grr.
<DanaG> In fact, the utilities are still 0.9.6!
<DanaG> That's 9 versions old.
<miik> :(
<DanaG> Really really really od.
<DanaG> old.
<miik> someone need update it, i cant :(
<DanaG> Anyone know how to build a newer version?
<DanaG> That really rather irritates me.
<miik> you have to download it from website, compile it, then build a package, then upload it to PPA
<miik> complex :(
<BUGabundo> or simply ask crisum or themuso!
<DanaG> Neither is here right now.
<DanaG> Anyway, I don't need it to be "today", but I would like to see it upgraded "some time".
<miik> yeah, agree
<syockit> you should check out the motu pages on wiki
<syockit> then they'll lead to debian package maintainers guide that points out what you need to do to upgrade packages
<syockit> I did a couple of package upgrades myself, but never had a working one to be published
<DanaG> It's also still not detecting my HDMI port.
<DanaG> That was one of the things it was supposed to fix.
<erle-> how is filename encryption implemented in the "private home folder"?
<DanaG> Oh yeah, the new PA 0.9.15 actually still doesn't add HDMI.
<DanaG> http://www.pulseaudio.org/ticket/139
<DanaG> Fixed?  Not quite.
<miik> :(
<ccooke> Odd. I can't recall the last time I had no packages to update at all in a day this early in a release's life :-)
#ubuntu+1 2009-02-08
<melik> so weird, half my ubuntu-desktop packages got removed :/
<emet> !info bzr
<ubottu> bzr (source: bzr): easy to use distributed version control system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.9-1 (jaunty), package size 4919 kB, installed size 16612 kB
<kazagistar> I installed Jaunty, and I noticed that "System -> Preferences -> Sound" has disappeared... how/where can I find it? is this a bug, or a change-feature I missed? :P
<biouser> all updates can be installed... is this something going on with large portions of early jaunty people or is this a personal problem?
<biouser> kazagistar has to do with the new pulse stuff going on I'm thinking
<biouser> there is the volume control in the panel
<biouser> that should have the same functionality I guess
<kazagistar> I want to disable beeps and replace with window-flashes, which are much less obtrusive
<biouser> why am I running a partial distribution upgrade right now...?
<syockit> kazagistar: now known as Notifications
<biouser> how do you change these notifications?
<BotLobsta> i just upgraded to the latest version of X in the jaunty repos and it seems that I no longer have 1 pixel precision for my mouse
<BotLobsta> anyone know how I might fix that?
<teethdood> mmm I like the potential new notifications
<IntuitiveNipple> Is there a known problem with iwl wifi and WPA2 TKP+AES ? The live-CD is failing to connect to a hidden network, and when it re-prompts for the key, it doesn't offer any WPA options
<dyf> hello.. i'm trying to use smartdimmer to dim my screen, it keeps saying "init_nvclock() failed!
<dyf> "
<dyf> any ideas?
<binarymutant> is ext4 stable enough to use in production?
<rainmanp7> have they released alpha 4 yet ?
<binarymutant> rainmanp7, ya
<rainmanp7> ok does it have btrfs support in it ?
<binarymutant> mp clue
<binarymutant> no*
<rainmanp7> crap ok
<DanaG> ugh, stupid pop-out volume control is ... stupid.
<DanaG> It's horizontal, and it scrolls backwards.
<DanaG> You scroll up... it moves left, to lower volume.
<Hew> DanaG: Haha, interesting find
<crdlb> that seems to be normal gtk behavior
<DanaG> It's not normal for a volume thingy to be horizontal, though.
<crdlb> and it makes sense imho for most horizontal sliders
<DanaG> And where's the thing to choose what volume control the hotkeys control?
<DanaG> s/what/which/
<DanaG> oh yeah, and the PA 0.9.15 PPA doesn't have paprefs, which is one of the big things changed in it.
<DanaG> in 0.9.15.
<kazagistar> in Intrepid, when I wanted to system beeps to instead cause the windows to flash, I could set that option under "System -> Preferences -> Sound". Where can I do this in Jaunty?
<DanaG> I don't think you can.
<DanaG> gnome-sound-preferences is gone.
<kazagistar> I see
<DanaG> I'm rather irked about that myself, too.
<kazagistar> is this a bug? a regression? should I report it?
<DanaG> No way to choose what device the volume hotkeys affect.
<DanaG> I'd say it's a regression -- but search for an existing bug on it first.
<kazagistar> a'ight
<WelshDragon> DanaG, there is a vertical volume control thing
<WelshDragon> Or at least there is for me, It's in the notification area.
<DanaG> Not for me, oddly enough.
<WelshDragon> gnome-volume-control-applet <-- running process
<DanaG> aah, gnome-media package.
<WelshDragon> but yes, not being able to choose which channels the hotkeys control is annoying >.<
<DanaG> At least they brought back the old volume control app.
<DanaG> PA still doesn't give any way to choose WHICH subdevice to use for capture.
<WelshDragon> yup, i'd started using alsamixer =x
<kazagistar> and just silencing the beeps is kinda bad... they are useful, but I would rather my screen flash then to beep at everyone around
<DanaG> Time to dig around in regedit!
<DanaG> s/regedit/gconf-editor/
<DanaG> It's a joke.  =þ
<WelshDragon> My sides are splitting O.o
<DanaG> I also wish PA had a way to say "Use keyboard X to control volume mixer Y"
<WelshDragon> PA needs alot really..
<DanaG> It also needs not to <asterisks> crash on resume from suspend.
<DanaG> That sure is an odd way of swearing.  =þ
<WelshDragon> lol
<DanaG> would be better as ¡!¡!¡!¡!¡!
<WelshDragon> ø.Ø
<DanaG> ¿?
<WelshDragon> ··· enough! =P
<kazagistar> what package would this bug be under, you think?
<kazagistar> I can't find anything like it, so I am submitting a new one
<DanaG> hmm...
<DanaG> !find gnome-sound-preferences intrepid
<ubottu> Package/file gnome-sound-preferences does not exist in intrepid
<DanaG> !find gnome-sound-properties intrepid
<ubottu> File gnome-sound-properties found in capplets-data, gnome-control-center
<DanaG> that'd be where.
<kazagistar> posted bug report (326778)... now I just hope this gets fixed before class on Monday, so I can type without fear during boring lectures :P
<DanaG> bug 326778
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 326778 in gnome-control-center "system beep can't be changed to screen flash in Jaunty due to missing sound preferences" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/326778
<DanaG> oh yeah, if it's the old PC speaker thing, you can blacklist snd_pcsp and pcspkr
 * DanaG wishes somebody would make an array-mic plugin for ALSA.
<DanaG> Something to do noise cancelling.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and even PA 0.9.15 still doesn't see my digital port on my USB sound card OR my HDMI port on my video card.
<DanaG> er, digital on USB is not a separate device.  =þ
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/311932
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 311932 in linux "SD card insertion is not detected on HP EliteBook 6930p" [Low,In progress]
 * DanaG subscribes
 * DanaG neeeeeds that to be fixxed.
<DanaG> so, will Jaunty get 2.6.29?   I sure hope so.
<DanaG> It has lots of fixes for my laptop's product line.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/284319
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 284319 in linux "mute, brightness buttons on new HP 6930p laptop" [Undecided,New]
<DanaG> I sure hope they'll get 2.6.29.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-media/+bug/326607
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 326607 in gnome-media "Volume capplet gone from notification area" [Low,Incomplete]
<RAOF> Plese make it stay out of the notification area :)
<WelshDragon> RAOF, agreed. But i'd rather a vertical one in the notification area than a horizontal one out of it ^^
<DanaG> And the preferences thing is gone, too.
<DanaG> No way to choose default mixer device.
<DanaG> Luckily, I had it set correctly beforehand.
<DanaG> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1040988&page=25
<DanaG> HEh, question.... if you need SAK to kill Xorg when ctrl-alt-backspace is disabled... then how the heck do you SAK within a guest in a VM?
<DanaG> Host+Backspace is ctrl-alt-backspace... but there's no guest sysrq.
<ccooke> Okay, this is mildly freakish. A dev release with not a single package updated in more than 24 hours
<ccooke> or is it something broken on my side?
<Hew> ccooke: There have been no updates recently for me either, but packages are definitely being uploaded https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/jaunty-changes/2009-February/thread.html
<DanaG> Ooooh, my hda-intel card supports two independent capture streams at the same time.
<Alexia_Death> Am I the only one having problems with kwin after recent updates? it gets stuck and starts eating cpu soon afte starting.
<ccooke> Alexia_Death: when you log in, you get your wallpaper but nothing else happens?
<ccooke> if so, that one's known.
<ccooke> Bug 362344 I think
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 362344 could not be found
<ccooke> no
<ccooke> 326344
<ccooke> Transposed :-)
<Alexia_Death> I get more than wallpaper, In fact the whole plasma seems to load, but then kwin starts eating resources and thats it.
<Alexia_Death> I can kill kwin and use the applications and the widgets but thats no fun
<ccooke> Alexia_Death: possibly that's the difference between Gnome and KDE
<Alexia_Death> So im back in gnome :(
<Alexia_Death> Gnome works fine.
<ccooke> does gnome have compiz?
<Alexia_Death> no
<Alexia_Death> Im using metacity in gnime
<ccooke> that'll do it.
<ccooke> Check out bug 326344
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 326344 in xorg-server "compiz/kwin freezes on login as of xorg-server 1.5.99.902-0ubuntu2" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/326344
<Alexia_Death> So its compositing in general.
<ccooke> yeah
<ccooke> what graphics card do you have?
<Alexia_Death> nvidia
<ccooke> it definitely affects nvidia...
<ccooke> there's a workaround
<ccooke> in the bug
<Alexia_Death> ok
<Alexia_Death> Ill see
<ccooke> annoying, but it works
<DanaG> PulseAudio "Network" tab is disabled with PA 0.9.15.
<DanaG> It also still doesn't support multiple subdevices in 0.9.15-test1.
<ccooke> Odd. There are several packages listed in https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/jaunty-changes/2009-February/thread.html that were changed in the last 30 hours or so... and I've seen none of them show up.
<ccooke> (several packages that would upgrade things on this laptop, that is)
<Alexia_Death> ccooke: any permanent workaround?
<ccooke> Alexia_Death: downgrade the packages involved?
<DanaG> metacity can do compositing, too.
<DanaG> Anyone know where to get autoconf 2.63?
<SwedeMike> DanaG: http://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/autoconf/ ?
<DanaG> eeh, I just changed what version the pulseaudio source claimed to need.
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/f5f560b3
<Alexia_Death> Hmm
<Alexia_Death> I wonder if that bug affects anything that does direct rendering.
<Alexia_Death> I have several 3d games installed through wine.
<DanaG> oh...kay, so it detects the HDMI and the secondary capture stream on my hda-intel... but won't use either of them.
<DanaG> Well, that sucks.
 * Alexia_Death goes to file a bug with kmail about using popups that block for not being able to connect.
<Alexia_Death> sound is broken again
<Alexia_Death> pulseaudio is not started on login and when it starts all hardware outputs are muted again.
<DanaG> ugh, stupid new PA shows my app at some <100% volume, AND my card at <100% volume...
<DanaG> ... and if I increase the app volume, it increases the CARD volume!
<DanaG> How stupid.
<DanaG> Yeah, I know Vista does it that way... but it's no less stupid there.
<BUGabundo> DanaG: lucky you
<BUGabundo> I have NO sound this morning
<BUGabundo> just beeper
<DanaG> I think I may file a bug on that confusing volume control.
<BUGabundo> if you do, please fw it upstream too, and link both
<DanaG> Upstream to where?
<DanaG> Oh yeah, so now my app volume changes when I move it to a different device... and if I decrease the app volume, it turns down the device volume.
<BUGabundo> to the trac you were seeing yesterday
<BUGabundo> my Card volume, auto-magicly mutes
<BUGabundo> every few minutes
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> brb. quick brf
<DanaG> Ugh, and it's all garbagey garbled crap.
<DanaG> Like it's being played through a very long metal pipe.
<DanaG> Oh, and muting the USB sound card.... doesn't mute it.
<DanaG> oh wait, that was input tab.
<idorock89> so guys the new volume control is going to be there in jaunty right? i read somewhere reently that it has been deferred
<DanaG> good, because it sucks.
<DanaG> Bad: they haven't brought back the old one, though.
<idorock89> DanaG: but if the bugs are sorted out in the 3 months remaining then it is a good step fwd
<idorock89> i would like to see it make it
<DanaG> The new audio preferences thing....
<DanaG> ... claims to replace pavucontrol, but really can't.
<DanaG> Can you move different apps to different devices?  Nope.
<DanaG> Over the network?  Nope.
<idorock89> and also what about the telepathy integrating in ubuntu is it there for jaunty? on launchpad blueprints it is having status of proposed for feisty but deferred
<idorock89> so will it be in jaunty?
<DanaG> I'd rather have telepathy... in my brain. =þ
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/322909
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 322909 in pulseaudio "gnome-volume-control in Jaunty has many use case regressions with move to Pulse Audio" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> I have pavucontrol installed! it give me WAY more control
<DanaG> I do think it a bit funny that I have two "ADI198x Analog" capture devices, with no way to tell which is "Capture" and which is "Capture 1".
<DanaG> I can capture from two different sources at the same time.
<Cruster> I have a problem with kubuntu jaunty and composite with kwin. It crashes and I have to kill Xorg. /var/log/messages reports [ 3761.402268] nepomukservices[13237]: segfault at 4 ip b7d7b852 sp bf988f50 error 4 in libQtCore.so.4.4.3[b7d28000+225000]
<andersk> Cruster: you are probably seeing bug 326344.
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/326344/+text)
<Cruster> weird....searched for it
<Cruster> didn't find anything
<BUGabundo> ROFL there goes LP timeout again
 * DanaG is using ALSA 1.0.19.
<andersk> I really have bad luck with this bot, don't I.
<andersk> Launchpad bug 326344 in xorg-server "compiz/kwin freezes on login as of xorg-server 1.5.99.902-0ubuntu2" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/326344
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 326344 in xorg-server "compiz/kwin freezes on login as of xorg-server 1.5.99.902-0ubuntu2" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/326344
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 326344 in xorg-server "compiz/kwin freezes on login as of xorg-server 1.5.99.902-0ubuntu2" [High,Confirmed]
<andersk> Ha.  Thanks, ubottu.
<Cruster> thanks, i'll look into it
<BUGabundo> damn it!
<BUGabundo> I'm going to fix that subject
<BUGabundo> it doesn't REALLY cover the bug
<DanaG> Speaking of topic... I only see 1/3 of the line of text, vertically, in Pidgin.
<DanaG> It's like they've hardcoded the size of the topic line area.
<BUGabundo> screenshot
<BUGabundo> I don't get what you say
<BUGabundo> mine is horizontal
<BUGabundo> and of course doesn't fit
<BUGabundo> speaking of pidgin, does it crash for everyone with PA too?
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/317897
<DanaG> Picture taking a line of text, and then chopping it in half, along a horizontal line through the middle.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 317897 in pulseaudio "pidgin crash with Pulse Audio" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> http://fileland.bugabundo.net/fotos/Linux/Desktop/fulldesktop.png.php
<BUGabundo> here is mine
<Cruster> so, is it safe to downgrade xorg-xserver?
<BUGabundo> Cruster: if you still have -0 in cache
<BUGabundo> sure
<andersk> Yes, you can downgrade to 1.5.99.902-0ubuntu1.
<DanaG> HP netbook theme: www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/screenshot-glassybleu.png
<BUGabundo> otherwise, just run xfix
<DanaG> My theme: www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/screenshot-orange.png
<Cruster> what does xfix do?
<DanaG> www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/another-screenshot.png
<DanaG> That glassy-bleu is rather nice.
<andersk> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/i386/xserver-xorg-core/2:1.5.99.902-0ubuntu1
<andersk> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/amd64/xserver-xorg-core/2:1.5.99.902-0ubuntu1
<DanaG> High-DPI display is nice.
<Alexia_Death> BUGabundo: pidgin crashes for me yes.
<Alexia_Death> BUGabundo: moved back to kopete.
<DanaG> My pidgin works.
<DanaG> I just have sounds disabled, perhaps.
<BUGabundo> even with that
<DanaG> PA 0.9.15 also breaks zerconf network stuff, by the way.
<BUGabundo> its a two part bug
<DanaG> You see the topic line in my screenshot?
<Alexia_Death> BUGabundo: it hangs for me when a sound is played
<BUGabundo> exaile would still right to it, even it all music plugins disable
<BUGabundo> and then there was a SSL prob
<BUGabundo> and anytime pidgin makes sounds, it crass
<BUGabundo> DanaG: I guess I'll go back to 9.14
<BUGabundo> eheh
<DanaG> Yeah... PA 0.9.15 doesn't add anything for me.
<BUGabundo> Cruster: xfix just reconfigures Xorg to not use prop driver
<DanaG> The "on-the-fly profile switching" -- has no UI.
<DanaG> The "detect more than one subdevice" does not work.
<BUGabundo> DanaG: I don't see that line break
<BUGabundo> humm DPI maybe?
<BUGabundo> it can be hardcoded to pidgin
<BUGabundo> mine is at 96
<BUGabundo> yours?
<DanaG> I have mine at 145.  Actual screen is 147.
<BUGabundo> DanaG: is your GPM broken?
<DanaG> !info gpm
<DanaG> !info gnome-power-manager
<ubottu> gpm (source: gpm): General Purpose Mouse interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.20.4-3.1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 209 kB, installed size 548 kB
<BUGabundo> on that screenshot, there's the nasty stop mark over it
<ubottu> gnome-power-manager (source: gnome-power-manager): frontend for gnome-powermanager. In component main, is optional. Version 2.24.0-0ubuntu14 (jaunty), package size 1876 kB, installed size 11220 kB
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> the double click bug
<BUGabundo> eheheeh
<BUGabundo> if you click to fast on it, it will break
<BUGabundo> never reported it
<BUGabundo> I guess its time for it
<DanaG> Which thing?
<DanaG> Oh, the exclamation point is update-notifier.
<BUGabundo> the one between your firefox and zero conf
<BUGabundo> no no no
<BUGabundo> the one between your firefox and zero conf
<DanaG> That's brightness applet.
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> apporting it now
<DanaG> For a while, I had the issue where 100% brightness would give "unable to retrieve LCD brightness"
<DanaG> Every other increment would do that.  Brightness controls themselves worked fine, though.
<BUGabundo> humm should I file on gpm or gnome applets?
<DanaG> Oh, or perhaps those screenshots were taken during the time when brightness control was broken.
<DanaG> Oooooh, shiny bleu.
<DanaG> Publicly available... but not publicized.
<DanaG> I prefer my bright theme, though.
<BUGabundo> I keep changing mine
<Cruster> ok i downgraded and works fine
<DanaG> Another major bug I hahave aevaefasdfasdfaserasedfadararrarargh keyboard lag
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/314600
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 314600 in fglrx-installer "fglrx versions newer than 8.543 cause system hang and panic" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<DanaG> Hahahah!
<DanaG> Your audio capture settings are invalid. Please correct them with the "Sound Preferences" under the System-Preferences menu.
<DanaG> HAH!
<DanaG> Sun Feb  8 03:07:05 PST 2009
<DanaG> TIme for bed.
<DanaG> Waay past time.
<BUGabundo> DanaG: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/326826
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 326826 in gnome-power-manager "brightness applet shows red cross if doubled click" [Undecided,New]
<DanaG> Doesn't happen for me.
<DanaG> Anyway, bedtime for me.
<BUGabundo> I just saw on yours
<BUGabundo> heh
<DanaG> Old screenshot; different cause.  =þ
<BUGabundo> okay
<BUGabundo> go to bed
<BUGabundo> see you in a few hours
<DanaG> Another issue I have:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/284319
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 284319 in linux "mute, brightness buttons on new HP 6930p laptop" [Undecided,New]
<DanaG> The fglrx one is the biggest deal, though -- doesn't even work in Intrepid.
<DanaG> It wouldn't be so bad if radeon at least had power management support.
<DanaG> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/20967279/fglrx-ouch.log
<BUGabundo> dude: GO TO BED
<BUGabundo> eheh
<DanaG> Bigger immediate bug:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/311932
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 311932 in linux "SD card insertion is not detected on HP EliteBook 6930p" [Low,In progress]
<BUGabundo> bug-a-wollic
<Cruster> does anyone else has expirienced problems with ksystray? My icons seem not to update frequently...
<BUGabundo> Cruster: gnome user here
<legate> I installed Kubuntu Jaunty Alpha 4. But it freezes a minute or so after I start it. The only way to get out of it is to restart X server via Ctrl+Alt+Backspace. How can I get relevant information to find an existing bug report or to file one?
<BUGabundo> legate: no need
<BUGabundo> known bug
<BUGabundo> bug 326344
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 326344 in xorg-server "compiz/kwin freezes on login as of xorg-server 1.5.99.902-0ubuntu2" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/326344
<legate> ok, thanks BUGabundo
<kristjan_> any updates on nouveau drivers status?
<BUGabundo> not that I know kristjan_
<kristjan_> BUGabundo, I mean can I install them in Jaunty without adding any extra repos?
<BUGabundo> humm the nouveau are already there
<BUGabundo> maybe not the TRUNK version, but they are there, kristjan_
<kristjan_> BUGabundo, well ok. what's current Jaunty's version? alpha3
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> daily ?
<BUGabundo>  !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<robin0800> kristjan_: as thursday alpha 4 is out
<BUGabundo> Alpha4 is out
<kristjan_> I think I will wait for first beta release still. Availability of nouveau drivers already is nice though.
<Alexia_Death> kristjan_: vahivahi, eestlasi eksib kah siaa ära.
<Alexia_Death> kristjan_: smart move. nvidia+compositing is broken in alpha 4
 * Alexia_Death had to downgrade this morning.
<Alexia_Death> X that is.
<custombrush> hi
<BUGabundo> Hew I don't think that you were all that right
<BUGabundo> even with compiz and metacity compozite off, I can't login with NVidia
<zniavre> i can now
<BUGabundo> not here
<BUGabundo> only with NV driver
<kristjan_> will Jaunty see major ui revamp? didn't canonical hire professional designers or something?
<BUGabundo> andersk: ping
<BUGabundo> even with compiz and metacity compozite off, I can't login with NVidia
<histo> ne1 elses X broke atm?
<histo> Mines hanging after logging in.
<histo> trying to debug now
<histo> Ahhh looks like a problem with having the workaround for the nvidia driver.
<Adys> histo: 180.27?
<histo> hold on brb
<histo> There much better. What was someone asking about nvidia driver?
<histo> Let me check which version whoever that was earlier
<histo> Yeah its 180.27 drivers
<histo> all borked up I had the abi fix implemented but something with the new updates wrecked it.
<histo> ahh looks like problem with compiz
<failers> cant get sound working in 9.04 . in 8.10 i had to add "options snd-hda-intel enable_msi=1" in "/etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base" but now it doesnt help got any ideas?
<IntuitiveNipple> failers: Check the module in case the required parameter has changed (modinfo snd-hda-intel)
<failers> IntuitiveNipple explain little more what you mean im half new to linux and yes i know this is alpha ^^
<IntuitiveNipple> give me a mo... I think I misunderstood your question slightly, too! I'm looking at it in a virtual machine right now
<failers> oki
<failers> IntuitiveNipple http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1063382 there you have all the info i could get out of kubuntu with my knowledge :P
<failers> (what kind of soundcard i got and alsa-base in its current state)
<IntuitiveNipple> just checked... I was correct first time.... that setting you referred to us passed to the kernel module when it starts. "enable_msi" is no longer a valid option - it looks like it has been replaced by the "model=" option (since so many HDA chipsets require specific set-up)
<IntuitiveNipple> let's look at what the options to 'model' are
<failers> oki
<failers> IntuitiveNipple is it "options snd-hda-intel enable_msi=1 model=hp-m4" or just options snd-hda-intel model=hp-m4"
<IntuitiveNipple> oh hang on! lol... I read MSI as the manufacturer... it is in fact message signalling interrupt :p
<failers> :o
<IntuitiveNipple> and that option does still exist :)
<IntuitiveNipple> I think the former of your two examples is correct...I'm trying to find the list of models
<failers> ok
<failers> IntuitiveNipple got it working thx for leading me in right direction
<failers> :)
<IntuitiveNipple> what was it?
<IntuitiveNipple> I just found the models: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-jaunty.git;a=blob;f=sound/pci/hda/patch_sigmatel.c;h=82029baf3305f9afa4eef2a2c57cdd70be117090;hb=HEAD#l1765
<failers> to make it work i added "options snd slots=snd-hda-intel" "options snd-hda-intel enable_msi=1 model=hp-m4" "alias snd-card-0 snd-hda-intel"
<failers> found it on some opensuse forum
<failers> :P
<IntuitiveNipple> ahhh I see
<failers> how awesome now everything works :D
<failers> only fstab on my ntfs drives and im done :)
<IntuitiveNipple> Can you please post that as a bug-report in launchpad? (I'll tell you the package in a mo)
<failers> sure
<IntuitiveNipple> I *think* it should be against "alsa-base" since it has the /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base module configuration options for the various sound tweaks.
<IntuitiveNipple> Make sure to post the solution there too :)
<failers> ubuntu , alsa-base , summary: no sound on kubuntu 9.04 alpha 4
<IntuitiveNipple> :)
<failers> IntuitiveNipple https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/326896
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 326896 in alsa-driver "no sound on kubuntu 9.04 alpha 4" [Undecided,New]
<failers> good enough :o ?
<virtuelv> Noticed something weird in 64-bit
<virtuelv> login sound is distorted
<IntuitiveNipple> virtuelv: Yes, I noticed that too both with bare hardware and on a KVM virtual machine
<virtuelv> and the sound preferences tool is gone?
<failers> virtuelv its under multimedia
<failers> or thats what it says for me in swedish language pack
<failers> system settings -> multimedia
<failers> there it is for me
<virtuelv> no multimedia preferences either
<BUGabundo> hi guys
<BUGabundo> what are you discussing?
<BUGabundo> PA?
<IntuitiveNipple> There's two speaker icons showing (with live-CD) - gnome-volume-control and mixer_applet2
<failers> hm btw IntuitiveNipple compiz window manager doesnt seem to work either in 9.04 as fast as i put it up as window manager everything except my wallpaper disapears :P
<BUGabundo> humm regression that
<BUGabundo> themuso had that fixed
<BUGabundo> failers: known bug.....
<failers> oki
<failers> is there a workaround for it
<BUGabundo> just wait five min, and some else will show up and say the same
<BUGabundo> sure
<virtuelv> hm, which package am I missing if the multimedia prefs are gone?
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/326374
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 326374 in xorg-server "compiz freezes on login as of xorg-server 1.5.99.902-0ubuntu2 (dup-of: 326344)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 326344 in xorg-server "compiz/kwin freezes on login as of xorg-server 1.5.99.902-0ubuntu2" [High,Confirmed]
<BUGabundo> virtuelv: I would say PA... or at very least alsa
<virtuelv> hm
<IntuitiveNipple> Grr! I've been messing about trying to figure out why the KVM VMs couldn't get a response from the LAN gateway... everything looked fine with routes and tap interfaces... then realised I'd swapped the VM host from eth0 to wlan0 and its IP address had changed... and in the gateway router there's a static route to the VM-net with the eth0 IP set! doh!
<failers> BUGabundo
<failers> the workaround is for gnome what about kde :P ?
<failers> it wants me to add a line to a file ~/gnomerc
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> the workarounds are downgrading xorg or removing proprietary driver
<failers> putting this line in your ~/.gnomerc:
<failers> export LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1
<failers> :S idk
<virtuelv> BUGabundo: the multimedia stuff should've been part of gnome-control-center
<dyf> if i want to activate ctrl-alt-backspace, do i just paste the line "dontzap --disable" in xorg.conf?
<virtuelv> dyf: in the correct section
<virtuelv> google it
<dyf> virtuelv: this is from the release notes "Users who do want this function can enable it in 	their xorg.conf, or via the command dontzap --disable."
<dyf> i don't see anything related to zap in xorg.conf
<dyf> and who the hell thought this was a common user mistake?
<dyf> i mean you don't hit ctrl+alt in everyday usage
<failers> i have never misclicked ctrl+alt+backspace
<failers> ever :P
<virtuelv> Section "ServerFlags"
<virtuelv> 	DontZap		"false"
<virtuelv> EndSection
<failers> BUGabundo when i have downgraded it just tells me compiz fails to start
<ccooke> ... It's really odd that there have been no updated packages at all in the last 36 hours
<BUGabundo> dyf: just run dontzap -d from console as root
<BUGabundo> ccooke: 36 h? lol its more like 48 and counting
<BUGabundo> failers: no idea why... ppl are saying it works. I haven't tried it yet
<failers> ok
<failers> tell me if you do get it work if you try it
<failers> i will be online 24/7 :P
<dyf> BUGabundo: there is no such command
<BUGabundo> yes there is
<BUGabundo> I run it
<dyf> i don't got it
<virtuelv> Anyone know if Sebastien Bacher hangs out here?
<virtuelv> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/314957
<BUGabundo> The only accepted parameters are:
<BUGabundo>   -e, --enable	Set "DontZap" to "True" (Ctrl+Alt+Backspace does not restart the xserver).
<BUGabundo>   -d, --disable	Set "DontZap" to "False" (Ctrl+Alt+Backspace restarts the xserver).
<BUGabundo>   -h, --help	Show the help page.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 314957 in gnome-control-center "Jaunty A2 - gnome-sound-properties missing" [Wishlist,Invalid]
<BUGabundo> virtuelv: don't see him much here
<virtuelv> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-media/+bug/326607
<BUGabundo> try whois or #ubuntu-dev
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 326607 in gnome-media "Volume capplet gone from notification area" [Low,Incomplete]
<dyf> sounds like a singer
<ccooke> BUGabundo: heh. I've been busier than usual, so I only got around to installing Jaunty this weekend :-)
<ccooke> BUGabundo: I usually install the dev release about a month earlier than this on one box
<BUGabundo> ccooke:  I've been starting each time earlier
<BUGabundo> this time it was just two weeks after 8.10 come out
<gpd> My gnome sound properties is missing... and i have no sound in jaunty after upgrade from intrepid
<BUGabundo> gpd: that either is a new bug from today (2nd person mentioning it)
<BUGabundo> or you are still being hit by
<BUGabundo> one of the other already existing and more expesicfic bugs
<gpd> any obvious fixes / pointers / faqs to look at?
<gpd> or should i give up and go back to hardy ;)
<ccooke> BUGabundo: Heh. I don't have time for that. It's all risk management: I do need this system to be working most of the time, but I can survive a few days of it not
<BUGabundo> guys: Devel version (jaunty right now) can and WILL cause breakage
<BUGabundo> if some of you can't live like this, install stable releases
<gpd> ok-- off to buy a macbook... thanks for the tip :)
<custombrush> i have 9.04 and etch
<BUGabundo> ROFL
<BUGabundo> gpd: take a look on LP
<BUGabundo> maybe there are some notes/workarounds there
<DrHalan> did nvidia-glx break again?
<robin0800> DrHalan: yes read the release notes
<DrHalan> no i mean, yesterday eerything worked fine with glx now gnome doestn start properly (x does)
<custombrush> x server starts and wallpaper and mouse ?
<DrHalan> yes
<custombrush> here too
<DrHalan> but no gnome panel etc
<custombrush> yes
<DrHalan> so now i am runnign the "nv"-driver
<custombrush> so it works?
<DrHalan> yeah it seems to be an issue with glx
<custombrush> :)
<dyf> i can't install mplayer
<dyf> mplayer-nogui:
<dyf>  Depends: libx264-59 (>=1:0.svn20080408) but it is not installable
<dyf> any ideas?
<DrHalan> youve to wait until that lib is avaible
<DrHalan> there was a xorg update yesterday maybe sth borke
<BUGabundo> DrHalan: was Friday already
<DrHalan> oh hm but yesterday it worked..
<dyf> well, certainly something broke, i can't log in to gnome, i'm talking from fluxbox
<zniavre> http://packages.ubuntu.com/fr/intrepid/i386/libx264-59/download
<zniavre> dyf i installed this one and mplayer / vlc can install
<DrHalan> but damn now my drivers are borken again :(
<BUGabundo> bug 326344
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 326344 in xorg-server "compiz/kwin freezes on login as of xorg-server 1.5.99.902-0ubuntu2" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/326344
<BUGabundo> and stop nagging about
<BUGabundo> we ALL know about it, by now
<DrHalan> sorry but thanks
<failers> BUGabundo except in kubuntu workarounds doesnt work :P
<BUGabundo> sure they do
<BUGabundo> use NV
<BUGabundo> instead of NVIDIA driver
<failers> then no 3d effects at all
<BUGabundo> pastebin your xorg.conf
<failers> oki
<dyf> zniavre: Error: Wrong architecture 'i386'
<dyf> mine is amd64
<BUGabundo> what the heck is that?
<BUGabundo> mine too
<failers> http://pastebin.com/m722a4573
<failers> using nvidia at the moment
<dyf> i learned to not fix things if they work
<dyf> therefore, i won't update as long as my system works
<BUGabundo> failers:     Driver         "nvidia"
<BUGabundo> what did I say?? NV
<failers> I KNOW
<failers> i said at the moment nvidia
<BUGabundo> so I will fail
<BUGabundo> its clear as water
<BUGabundo> I stated that on the bug report
<dyf> zniavre: nevermind, i got the one for my architecture, and i can install it now :)
<zniavre> dyf:  great
<unixdawg> hey
<unixdawg> ok it errors about kformula
<unixdawg> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<unixdawg>   koffice: Depends: kformula (>= 1:1.6.3-7ubuntu2) but it is not going to be installed
<unixdawg> E: Broken packages
<DanaG> Well, I figured out what was up with that screwy volume control.
<DanaG>        flat-volumes= Enable ’flat’ volumes, i.e. where possible let  the  sink volume  equal the maximum of the volumes of the inputs connected to it. Takes a boolean argument, defaults to yes.
<quassel61> I'm running kubuntu, and my trackpad don't work... earlier I'd look into xorg.conf, but I've understood that's not where the settings are any more... what should I do?
<DanaG> Flat Volumes sound rather stupid to me.
<quassel61> external mouse works fine
<unixdawg> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<unixdawg>   mythtv: Depends: mythtv-backend (= 0.21.0+fixes19556-0ubuntu6) but it is not going to be installed
<unixdawg> E: Broken packages
<unixdawg> these are my issues
<biouser> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source; E: Package flashplugin-nonfree-pulse has no installation candidate
<unixdawg> hmm
<unixdawg> yeah
<unixdawg> but you would think koffice would be there
<unixdawg> btu I understand its still not a full release
<unixdawg> but kde4.2 rocks
<MarkusT> Is there a reliable source on whether 2.6.28 or 2.6.29 will be Jaunty's kernel? I found a few discussions, but nothing official.
<ccooke> anyone else using Jaunty, gnome-terminal and a text-based irc client?
<derekS> ccooke: me?
<derekS> irssi?
<ccooke> Excellent. Would you do me a quick favour?
<derekS> ok?
<ccooke> Try following this link by right-clicking in gnome-terminal and selecting Open Link: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/326965.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 326965 in xserver-xorg-input-joystick "xserver-xorg-input-joystick depends on xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.4.99.906-2ubuntu2) but wont be installed" [Undecided,New]
<ccooke> heh. I meant the URL on my line, not ubottu's
<derekS> ccooke: i just did
<derekS> it worked
<ccooke> Where does it go to in your browser?
<ccooke> does the . get included in the URL?
<derekS> the . doesn't get included
<ccooke> Interesting.
<ccooke> (it does here)
<MarkusT> Is there a reliable source on whether 2.6.28 or 2.6.29 will be Jaunty's kernel? I found a few discussions, but nothing official.
<martijn81> what is the command to upgrade from intrepid to jaunty?
<centaur5> martijn81: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/jaunty/alpha4
<dyf> it's sudo apt-get install ubuntu
<RAOF> martijn81: gksudo 'update-manager -c -d'
<fatbrain> Hello, I've been googling, trying to find some information about 9.04 and soundserver, any idea where I can read about it?
<derekS> fatbrain: google for "pulseaudio"
<DanaG> soundserver?
<DanaG> ah, yeah.
<BUGabundo> fatbrain: what do you want to know
<BUGabundo> ?
<fatbrain> BUGabundo: I have some problem with audio when I run pulseaudio, quality-wise, don't know what's causing it, so I was trying to find some information about 9.04 if there was some "poor quality" fixes for the intel hda
<failers> BUGabundo nv just aint working :| it gives me window manager failed to start returning to kwin
<failers> BUGabundo downgradin is same thing :P
<failers> so the workaround do not work with my computer atleast
<IntuitiveNipple> fatbrain: describe "quality issues" ... I think you may be experiencing something others are too
<fatbrain> (also I don't like all the legacy crap that's visible all over the place alsa/oss craps)
<fatbrain> IntuitiveNipple: yes, I tired to ... erm, I even downloaded and installed the newest intel-hda alsa driver, but I'm a noob when it comes to sound-configuration so.. I only made my sound problem worse :)
<BUGabundo> fatbrain: IntuitiveNipple crisum recommend on one LP report to add a line to pulse.conf that improved a lot for those users
<BUGabundo> I notice a some what improvement too
<DanaG> Oh yeah, BUGabundo: I figured out what was up with that stupid volume control.
<BUGabundo> eeheh
<fatbrain> BUGabundo: where's that LP report?
<BUGabundo> a good night sleep does that
<DanaG>        flat-volumes= Enable ’flat’ volumes, i.e. where possible let  the  sink volume  equal the maximum of the volumes of the inputs connected to it. Takes a boolean argument, defaults to yes.
<BUGabundo> fatbrain: going to take me a long to find it
<DanaG> That flat-volumes thing is really rather stupid.
<IntuitiveNipple> fatbrain: I have noticed that the start-up sound from the live-CD in a VM guest is very distorted, sounds like it is only playing 1 out of every 1000 samples
<fatbrain> BUGabundo: hah, no worries, I'll pull out some of my google-voodoo, should find it in a jiffy
<DanaG> s/voodoo/foo/ fatbrain
<DanaG> google-foo
<BUGabundo> fatbrain: search on LP for crisum responses to me
<fatbrain> IntuitiveNipple: yes, I wouldn't "judge" sound-quality from running anything through a vm
<BUGabundo> humm think it was about audacity bug
<fatbrain> DanaG: indeed, well played
<fatbrain> DanaG vs fatbrain: 1-0
<fatbrain> well, I'm off for some late evning phun, wish me luck :) (will be back for more later)
<IntuitiveNipple> fatbrain: Sound works fine for the VMs except when the guest has problems... same as on the bare iron
<BUGabundo> found nothing on my Firefox Awesome bar cache
<BUGabundo> greping email now!
<BUGabundo> stupid guys, leaves while I'm looking for it?
<BUGabundo> bah
<DanaG> that's the way the ball bounces -- er, the cookie crumbles -- er, the cookie bounces.
<DanaG> though if a cookie bounces... that's a bit odd.
<pzy> i'm using jaunty and since 2-3 days i cannot login to kde4.2 .xsession-errors gives a lot of org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply errors
<BUGabundo1> ok
<centaur5> So apparently do-release-upgrade doesn't work on a command line system is it best to just change sources.list to jaunty instead of intrepid?
<BUGabundo1> for ANYONE with PA probs
<BUGabundo1> where the sound clips
<BUGabundo1> try this
<BUGabundo1> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/295519/comments/19
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 295519 in pulseaudio "vlc/gnome-sound-recorder sound has glitchs" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<BUGabundo1> also can someone memo fatbrain please
<BUGabundo1> /memo fatbrain try this https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/295519/comments/19
<ccooke> ... Wow. The whole weekend, and not a single updated package. That's freaky :-)
<failers> have fstab changed anything from 8.10 to 9.04
<BUGabundo> not that I noticed
<BUGabundo> why?
<failers> going to fstab my ntfs partitions just wanted to know any changes :P
<BUGabundo> ah?
<DanaG> Anyone know how to use a bluetooth headset with ALSA?
<DanaG> Or with PulseAudio?
<BUGabundo> DanaG: hasn't work ever since the BT stack was changed
<BUGabundo> during ibex devel
<BUGabundo> I emailed the BT ml a month ago... no reply
<DanaG> Righty-oh.
<DanaG> Bluetooth audio in Linux has never worked well or correctly, if at all, for me.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and now there's no way to create an rfcomm port.
<BUGabundo> is used to wotk
<BUGabundo> I used it a bit "back in the day"
<DanaG> Didn't work for me -- broke up and was all garbled.
<DanaG> and never worked with PulseAudio.
<DanaG> Why was it considered a "good idea" to switch, anyway?
<maco> DanaG: because pulse lets you do a lot of the advanced stuff very very easily
<DanaG> To BlueZ 4.x, I mean.
<teethdood> firefox is so slow
<maco> stuff that's total black magic in the alsa world becomes easy if you use pulse
<DanaG> I enjoy PulseAudio,.
<maco> oh i thought you meant why pulse
<DanaG> But I have the "blues" about.... yeah.
<DanaG> =þ
<teethdood> is firefox slow for everyone or just me?
<DanaG> It's actually funnier omitting the pun.  =þ
<DanaG> I wish PA would use ALL of my devices, though.
<DanaG> HDMI port is not used.
<BUGabundo> teethdood: there are a few reports on LP about it
<DanaG> Also not used: second capture stream of hda-intel device.
<BUGabundo> most about IPv6
<BUGabundo> some with DNS, etc
<DanaG> I'd be able to capture from two separate sources at the same time.
<BUGabundo> can you try Firefox3.1 ?
<DanaG> Granted, that capture trick is not extremely useful.
<teethdood> BUGabundo: good idea. Gonna apt-get it
<maco> BUGabundo: one of my friends looked into the IPv6 stuff
<maco> he said that there's an absurdly high timeout set for DNS lookups, and it tries twice
<maco> so its like..10 seconds, timeout. 10 seconds second try, timeout. ipv4 first try....
<DanaG> Reminds me of Outlook's default 60-second server timeout.
<IntuitiveNipple> Did someone mention that jaunty freezes at the log-in screen?
<ccooke> IntuitiveNipple: There's a problem with nvidia/X at the moment, yes
<ccooke> IntuitiveNipple: There are workarounds posted in the report. Check bug 326344
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 326344 in xorg-server "compiz/kwin freezes on login as of xorg-server 1.5.99.902-0ubuntu2" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/326344
<IntuitiveNipple> this isn't nvidia... starting Jaunty in a VM guest with VGA
<IntuitiveNipple> Seems to be refusing to interact with mouse or keyboard, but cursor flashes... hmmm
#ubuntu+1 2010-02-08
<bjsnider> kklimonda, you mean in a normative sense?
<alex_mayorga> RAOF, on GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT right?
<kklimonda> BUGabundo, it works but when it doesn't you have no way of debugging it. also I'd except my driver to support KMS, xrandr 1.2 and suspend/hibernation
<BUGabundo> I know
<BUGabundo> well I'm now on nouveu
<BUGabundo> waiting for some 3D support
<BUGabundo> don't ask much
<BUGabundo> just compiz basics
<BUGabundo> so can use it, and composite
<kklimonda> bjsnider, ParseError near normative sense. Please refine your query :P
<BUGabundo> for notify-osd
<kklimonda> composite works for me
<BUGabundo> RAOF: anything useful on my logs ?
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: doesn't for me
<BUGabundo> both notify-osd and gnome-do fail to use it
<bjsnider> kklimonda, in other words, right vs. wrong. "it is wrong to use a closed source driver" etc. i was speaking pragmatically. it is clearly the best linux graphics driver
<kklimonda> BUGabundo, do you have any compositing manager running?
<BUGabundo> vanila metacity
<kklimonda> bjsnider, no - it's just that it simply doesn't do what I expect it to and when something is broken I have no means of debugging it
<BUGabundo> AFAIR enableling composite on it would make compiz crash
<kklimonda> BUGabundo, you can either run xcompmgr or enable compositing in metacity
<BUGabundo> what's xcompmgr ?
<kklimonda> that's probably the first composite manager for linux
<kklimonda> it does only that ;)
 * BUGabundo stranges the long silence
<RAOF> BUGabundo: Just looking at my logs.
<BUGabundo> s/my/your/
<RAOF> BUGabundo: Everything seems ok there.
<BUGabundo> strange
<BUGabundo> I do listen to more fan usage
<BUGabundo> after 2 days on VESA
<alex_mayorga> RAOF, I added lbm-nouveau.nomodeset=1 to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT would that get me back my VESA goodness?
<RAOF> alex_mayorga: I believe so, yes.
<RAOF> Oh, actually.
<alex_mayorga> RAOF. let me check that
<RAOF> That should be lbm-nouveau.modeset=0
<BluesKaj> !intelhda
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<BUGabundo> anyone tracking libdbusmenu-glib1 and libdbusmenu-gtk1 failures to build?
<kklimonda> ?
<crimsun> libdbusmenu-gtk1 | 0.2.3-0ubuntu1 | http://us.archive.ubuntu.com lucid/main Packages
<crimsun> libdbusmenu | 0.2.3-0ubuntu1 | http://us.archive.ubuntu.com lucid/main Sources
<RAOF> BUGabundo: Given that I've just installed those packages...
<crimsun> libdbusmenu | 0.2.3-0ubuntu1 |         lucid | source
<crimsun> looks pretty sane to me
<BUGabundo> indicator-messages:
<BUGabundo>  Depends: libdbusmenu-glib1 but it is not going to be installed
<BUGabundo>  Depends: libdbusmenu-gtk1 but it is not going to be installed
<BUGabundo>  Depends: libindicate4 but it is not going to be installed
<crimsun> aptitude why-not libdbusmenu-glib1
<crimsun> etc.
 * BUGabundo wonders if that is because of having gwibber on hold
<BUGabundo> $ aptitude why-not libdbusmenu-glib1
<BUGabundo> Unable to find a reason to remove libdbusmenu-glib1.
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> aptitude fail
<BUGabundo> I'm out of ideas crimsun
<crimsun> I'm off to catch my transport, will look later if no one else has gotten to it.
<BUGabundo> okay
<BUGabundo> FYI I do have gwibber on hold, cause newer packages aren't that good
 * BUGabundo tries to remove HOLD and do a simulate upgrade
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/371315/
<kklimonda> BUGabundo, do a dist-upgrade to see what the problem is
 * BUGabundo points kklimonda to pastbin
<kklimonda> BUGabundo, it doesn't look like a dist-upgrade to me
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/371319/
<kklimonda> BUGabundo, you use the main archive?
<BUGabundo> for ?
<kklimonda> for apt-get
<kklimonda> well, updates
<BUGabundo> I use two repos, yes
<BUGabundo> main and a portuguese one
<BUGabundo> see http://paste.ubuntu.com/371320/
<kklimonda> and libdbusmenu-gtk0?
<kklimonda> the question is pretty stupid..
<kklimonda> the are both built from the same source package
<iceroot> if i am going from 8.04 -> 10.04 will i still use grub legancy? or is there only grub2 in 10.04?
<tsimpson> only new installs will have grub2
<tsimpson> (afaik)
<BUGabundo> tsimpson: that was in 9.10
<BUGabundo> 10.04 will have grub2
<BUGabundo> AFAIK
<arand> BUGabundo: does it upgrade →grub2 currently?
<BUGabundo> no idea
<BUGabundo> I _think_ so
<iceroot> !info grub lynx
<ubottu> 'lynx' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, partner
<arand> Let's see, what virtualbox says...
<iceroot> !info grub lucid
<ubottu> grub (source: grub): GRand Unified Bootloader. In component main, is optional. Version 0.97-29ubuntu59 (lucid), package size 396 kB, installed size 924 kB (Only available for i386 kfreebsd-i386 hurd-i386 amd64 kfreebsd-amd64 lpia all)
<iceroot> :)
<BUGabundo> iceroot: FYI while in +1 bot assumes Lucid
<iceroot> BUGabundo: ok thx
<tsimpson> as far as I can see, nothing depends explicitly on grub2
<tsimpson> or grub for that matter
<BUGabundo> ehe
<arand> iceroot: don't know if that's confirmation, but my guess is still using grub-legacy
<BUGabundo> check ubuntu-base
<iceroot> lucid has a feature freeze now?
<kklimonda> BUGabundo, you can already install mesa from xorg-edgers ppa
<kklimonda> iceroot, not yet
<tsimpson> neither ubuntu-minimal or ubuntu-standard depend on it
<kklimonda> BUGabundo, compiz works
<BUGabundo> woot
<kklimonda> dunno about expose
<iceroot> ok thx for the help
<BUGabundo> reloading packages
<tsimpson> the linux-image-... packages recommend grub-pc (Grub2), or grub, or lilo
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: which pacakge?
<kklimonda> BUGabundo, expose (super+w) works fine
<kklimonda> BUGabundo, mesa
<BUGabundo> mesa-utils?
<iceroot> tsimpson: thx for the info
<kklimonda> BUGabundo, well, I guess mesa-utils is one of them
<kklimonda> BUGabundo, libglu1-mesa libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri
<BUGabundo> yep
<kklimonda> BUGabundo, those three were upgraded on my system
<BUGabundo>   libgl1-mesa-dri libgl1-mesa-glx libglu1-mesa mesa-utils ttf-symbol-replacement ttf-tahoma-replacement wine1.2
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: rebooting to test
<BUGabundo> IT WORKS
<BUGabundo> IT WORKS
<BUGabundo> IT WORKS
<BUGabundo> well almost
<BUGabundo> still no compiz interaction
<BUGabundo> but its there
<BUGabundo> I got a funky reboot
<BUGabundo> very long black screen
<kklimonda> compiz interaction?
<kklimonda> BUGabundo, that's to be expected
<BUGabundo> went to TTY back to F7, X was there, but auto logout
<BUGabundo> login again and its fine
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: I activated 3D, ok so far, but some compiz plugins don't work
<BUGabundo> like Cube
<kklimonda> BUGabundo, #ubuntu-x is a better place for that :)
<BUGabundo> ahhh
<BUGabundo> clear, and reactivate fixes it
<BUGabundo> seems it doesn't remembers what's its settings are
<BUGabundo> maybe after next reboot its ok
<kklimonda> btw, it's incredible how big difference ureadahead does for boot time
<BUGabundo> mew
<BUGabundo> going from compiz to metacity crashes :(
<BUGabundo> removed off plymouth
<BUGabundo> but still got funky login and long black screen
<kklimonda> crashes what?
<kklimonda> works fine here
<kklimonda> both ways
<BUGabundo> nope
<BUGabundo> tried twice
<BUGabundo> if I go from Compiz to metacity, I get a freezes background
<BUGabundo> nothing else, no response from my system
<BUGabundo> very similar to my old prob with nvida/plymouth
<BUGabundo> WOW
<BUGabundo> this driver is SLOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
<BUGabundo> compiz benchmark is at 32FPS
<BUGabundo> nvidia blob: 200
<BUGabundo> Cube has a bug with this driver too
<BUGabundo> while rotating it projects the images 90º
<BUGabundo> zoom works
<BUGabundo> transparency is very weak
<kklimonda> weak?
<BUGabundo> yeah
<kklimonda> BUGabundo, where is compiz benchmark?
<BUGabundo> lots of artifacts
<kklimonda> weird
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: super F12
<kklimonda> nope
<BUGabundo> both apps expose and Desktop expose work
<BUGabundo> fire writing works
<BUGabundo> selective zoom works
<BUGabundo> all apps switcher seem to work
<BUGabundo> windows previews FAIL
<kklimonda> BUGabundo, you should go to the #ubuntu-x :P
<BUGabundo> got the windown, but nothing in there
<kklimonda> or ping Sarvatt ;)
<BUGabundo> I should go to bed
<BUGabundo> 2am
<BUGabundo> need to get up early to replace the broken mirror of my brother assaulted car
<BUGabundo> TOTALLY FORGET RAIN EFFECTS
<kklimonda> and what about wobbly windows? ;)
<BUGabundo> I just made my system crawl to deaf
<BUGabundo> woobly works
<RAOF> Oh, it does now?
<BUGabundo> conclusion: nouveau gallium 3D support works ok, but is *very* slow
<BUGabundo> thanks RAOF
<RAOF> Cool.  It used to lose the window texture when the window was transformed for me :)
<BUGabundo> needs to fix transparencies, tumbnails, improve speed, and u can get it to be default :D
 * BUGabundo loves the new framebuffers TTYs
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> let me check v-sync
<RAOF> I'm not sure that's implemented (except for Xv).
<kklimonda> RAOF, when are you going to decide whenever nouveau replaces nv in lucid? or has it been decided already?
<BUGabundo> RAOF: I can't find v-sync option :\
<RAOF> I'm not sure; it's fairly easy to back out of.  We'd want at least one alpha's worth of testing, too.
<BUGabundo> but I do remember it used to be the cause to slow downs
<RAOF> BUGabundo: For what?  Nouveau's 3d?  As I say, I don't think it's implemented.  Except for Xv, where I don't think you can disable it.
<BUGabundo> if it depends on me, and this doesn't break more then nv blob, I'll be using it till release RAOF
<BUGabundo> where do bugs get filled?
<BUGabundo> and what kind of bugs are you looking into ?
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, what are you using, the gallium driver?
<BUGabundo> 168 frames in 5.0 seconds = 33.365 FPS
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: YES
<BUGabundo> RAOF: I'm not sure most graphic processing is being done in the GPU
<RAOF> BUGabundo: At the moment, bugs get filed on IRC and the mailing list.  Once we shift this into the main repository, ubuntu-bug will work.
<BUGabundo> my CPU is jumping a lot
 * BUGabundo adds #ubuntu-x to pidgin startup
<kklimonda> BUGabundo, that's weird - I get ~170fps and my card is slower than yours
<BUGabundo> RAOF: I do see some (white) artifacts from labels and friends
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: glxgears fullscreen ?
<kklimonda> oh, fullscreen
<kklimonda> BUGabundo, still more :D
<bjsnider> what do you typically get with the blob? several thousand?
<kklimonda> ~47
<BUGabundo> no idea
<kklimonda> no idea
<kklimonda> I've never really used glxgears
<bjsnider> i get about 6500
<RAOF> Oh, and when I say “bugs”, 3D bugs are *not* included :)
<BUGabundo> bug I mention in cube with nouveau gallium http://dl.dropbox.com/u/112892/cube.png
<bjsnider> there is a nouveau irc channel to report bugs
<BUGabundo> ill try hibernate / resume tonight
<kklimonda> bjsnider, #nouveau at freenode
<kklimonda> bjsnider, but as RAOF said no 3d bugs should be reported
<BUGabundo> are they _ubuntu_ friendly ?
<RAOF> They'll make sure you're using a current git snapshot.
<bjsnider> lots of redhat guys in there
<RAOF> Currently, our snapshot is reasonably recent.
<bjsnider> is skeggs in there?
<RAOF> Probably.
<BUGabundo> and who is he ?
<BUGabundo> and why did you mention him?
<RAOF> He's darktama, the dude RH is paying to nouveau.
<BUGabundo> and who are we _paying_ to do it ?
<bjsnider> the lead developer on the project AFAIK
 * BUGabundo runs
<bjsnider> the silence is deafening on that question
<bjsnider> red hat is slightly richer than canonical
<kklimonda> slightly
<BUGabundo> OR
<BUGabundo> RH likes to spend more money on the community development then Canonical
 * BUGabundo waits for knifes and bullets
 * nigel_nb throws sharp pointy things at BUGabundo  :p
 * BUGabundo dives
<bjsnider> i don't think canonical is even in the black yet
<nigel_nb> BUGabundo, I feel that RH is more established and have a bigger chest to spend
<nigel_nb> and like bjsnider said, I'm not sure if Cannonical is in black yet
<RAOF> Also, tend to spend further down the stack more.
<RAOF> I think.
<BUGabundo> I have sound but no X
<arand> Anyone know if the hardy-lucid upgrade works in some way, yet?
<kklimonda> arand, in some way for sure
<kklimonda> arand, I can't say how well but there are no quirks added to update-manager so I'm guessing that no one has yet looked at it yet
<bjsnider> arand, you've been using hardy for 2 years for stability, and now you want to upgrade to an alpha distro?
<arand> bjsnider: Yes of course, I just had an epiphany, and want to live a bit ;)  (It's a vm snapshotted, where I wanted to try what lucid does to grub-legacy :)
<bjsnider> i see
<arand> For QA it'd be quite convenient to get it working sooner rather than later as well, I guess..
<kklimonda> I have no idea how does QA process for LTS look like
<kklimonda> especially the part of dist upgrading from old LTS
<Viper1432> perhaps 3 or 4 guys running around a room screaming with their hair on fire?  :D
<Viper1432> I see grub2 is still leaving the initrd off of the arch linux entry. sigh.  Easy to fix, but I would have thought that'd been taken care of already.
<arand> I wonder if asking about LTS>LTS in #-devel would be prudent..
<Viper1432> arand  some stuff is here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserExperienceDesign/Specs/Lucid/UpgradeExperience   I don't know how current it is.
<Viper1432> but it was put up 11/9/09.
<arand> That's "Experience" though, just the proposed bells and whistles of it..
<Viper1432> qa also has a mailing list going for lts > lts upgrades, and launchpad has this: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-lucid-lts-upgrades
 * alex_mayorga kisses VESA
<RAOF> alex_mayorga: Did the modeset=0 end up working?
<alex_mayorga> RAOF, you missed update-grub to make the change stick, but yeah it helped
<RAOF> Oh, yeah.
<alex_mayorga> but I learned something on grub2 ;)
<alex_mayorga> so no acceleration goodness for me it seems
<alex_mayorga> and as Sony also refuses to mail me the win7 recovery CDs :(
<alex_mayorga> that should teach me not to buy laptops when traveling huh?
<alex_mayorga> now I'm puzzled on the whole EDID thingie, anything I can do about it?
<RAOF> alex_mayorga: You should be able to get the binary nvidia driver to ignore it and work.
<Viper1432> alex, do you have your win7 license key?
<alex_mayorga> Viper1432, is on a sticker under the laptop I think
<Viper1432> if you do, then just go to a torrent site you trust (private are better), d/l a base win7 torrent....use your key after burning the iso and then go to sony's site and grab their drivers.
<drhalan> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<alex_mayorga> Viper1432, would that benefit ubuntu somehow?
<drhalan> i have troubles with x again :(
<alex_mayorga> I really don't care that much for win7
<Viper1432> alex, you were complaining about losing your win 7 disks.  I gave you a solution.  If you're trying to test a dual boot situation then you CAN, so yes.
<alex_mayorga> Viper1432, thanks on the suggestion, let me hit TPB if only to get it on a virtualbox
<Viper1432> np.
<Viper1432> what issues with X drhalan
<Viper1432> ?
<drhalan> either it sets my screen to a resolution it doesnt support or gdm freezes when i try to login
<drhalan> im using vesa drivers
<Viper1432> gdm freezes here as well with nvidia drivers.  the fix is to ctrl+sysreq+k to restart gdm and it works fine.
<drhalan> oh there is a key shortcut to restart x? thought that was disabled
<drhalan> i actually dont use nvidia drivers because i thought they were the reason.
<Viper1432> its not really restarting x....rather just gdm.
<drhalan> oh okay thanks
<drhalan> and sysreq is what key? super?
<alex_mayorga>  Viper1432, does a RC help?
<Viper1432> the problem right now is with the .12 kernel + plymouth afaik.    sysreq would be the printscreen key.  just hold down alt + printscreen+ k.  (sorry I mistyped earlier. its "alt" not "ctrl"
<alex_mayorga> drhalan: is on Print screen key on my lapto FWIW
<drhalan> okay thanks
<Viper1432> alex_mayorga,   brain fart here.  "RC"?
<drhalan> and what aobut nouveau? that package is still broken for me
<alex_mayorga> Viper1432: release candidate
<kklimonda> drhalan, you need nouveau from xorg-edgers nouveau ppa
<Viper1432> of win7 you mean?  I dont' think so...well it would work until march, but there are full win7 isos floating about now.
<drhalan> kklimonda: and why aren't those packages in main yet?
<Viper1432> I had a a similar problem as you with disks gone bye-bye and needed to test virtualbox in ubuntu with it.  So I d/l'd a win7 iso from a private tracker I use and used my own license key.  worked perfectly.
<kklimonda> drhalan, because they are still being tested
<drhalan> okay. whatever nvidia-current is fine :)
<drhalan> my only problem with lucid left is grub-pc. it doesn't work on my fake-raid
<drhalan> i always have to use supergrub-disk (which is grub1 afaik) to boot
<rww> ubottu: piracy | Viper1432
<ubottu> Viper1432: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Viper1432> rww we were NOT talking about piracy.  He HAS A VALID LICENSE KEY.  Me pointing him to a resolution without tons of waiting is not illegal.  sheesh.
<rww> Viper1432: Downloading Windows 7 ISO files from bittorrent is piracy, regardless of whether you have a valid license key.
<Viper1432> just drop it rww, we took the convo private.
<rww> Viper1432: Good. Next time, don't bring it up in Ubuntu channels at all, please.
<drhalan> rww: i really doubt that its piracy. you dont buy the cd you buy a license
<alex_mayorga> rww: and you certainly need to check your facts on licensing/piracy/etc
<rww> drhalan, alex_mayorga: Please, feel free to consult Windows 7's EULA and let me know where it says you have the right to obtain and distribute installation media over bittorrent :)
<arand> Here goes hardy → lucid!
<Viper1432> rww, I'm helping a fellow ubuntu user/tester resolve an issue.  If he asked to pirate something, there wouldn't have been a response.
 * arand holds on
<Viper1432> good luck arand
<rww> (in PM, of course, since this is offtopic for this channel.)
<bjsnider> has anyone ever read the windows EULA?
<alex_mayorga> bjsnider, looks to me like rww has
<Viper1432> lmao bjsnider .  I don't think even BG has read it.  snickers.  back to ubuntu+1 now.
<rww> bjsnider: it's fascinating reading
<rww> one of the reasons I don't use Windows ;P
<alex_mayorga> if you feel so inclined http://download.microsoft.com/Documents/UseTerms/Windows%207_Home%20Premium_English_f3fcb9dc-3b69-4a18-ae3c-7d7bede82812.pdf :)
<alex_mayorga> hope sharing the license is not some for of piracy or anything rww
<bcurtiswx> anyone know what happened to the lyrics plugin for banshee in 1.5.3 ?
<bjsnider> that used to be an extra package i think
<DanaG> hmm, when I make a window too large, compiz aborts (exceeded maximum texture size).
<DanaG> hmm, I guess I should file an ubuntu bug: "compiz aborts when window too large".  Expected behavior: either let title bar go white, or disallow making the window any bigger.
<arand> Ok, that answers that, grub-legacy still in lucid, when upgrading from hardy. And surprisingly few errors on upgrade, impressive.
<rww> arand: It keeps grub-legacy, rather than upgrading to grub2, I assume?
<arand> Indeed.
<arand> Atm at least.
<Damascene> Hello,
<Damascene> Does Tomboy notes work with you?
<arand> Damascene: nope.
<RAOF> Heh.
<RAOF> http://tinyurl.com/yhswh37
<Damascene> Did any one report this?
<arand> RAOF: I think in general tinyurls ar discouraged...
<RAOF> Fair enough.
<RAOF> I've just reported bug #518672, which has a workaround: install liblaunchpad-integration-dev.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 518672 in launchpad-integration "Applications crash with DLLNotFound exception" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/518672
<arand> Damascene: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tomboy/+bug/516210
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 516210 in ubuntuone-client "Can't start Tomboy on Lucid" [Undecided,Invalid]
<Damascene> what does ubuntuone have to do with Tomboy?
<rww> Damascene: Tomboy has a plugin to sync with Ubuntu One.
<arand> Damascene: The ubuntuone bug was invalidated.
<Damascene> I see
<robert__> when can we expect to see the new artwork? :)
<om26er> robert__, I think default gtk theme will not be a new one
<robert__> what about for xubuntu? thats the one i use
<om26er> robert__, that, I dont know :(
<robert__> oh ok thanks anyway
<om26er> i want to try gnome shell 2.29.1 is there any ppa. I could not find any
<greg-g> second hit on google for "gnome-shell ppa" is https://edge.launchpad.net/~vperetokin/+archive/unofficial-gnome-shell :)
<greg-g> but tha tis only 2.28
<ZykoticK9> 2.28 is in main repo i believe
<RAOF> ricoz does a daily-build PPA.
<greg-g> and if you click on "Other versions of gnome-shell in untrusted archives" on this page, you see all PPA tha thave it: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell
<RAOF> Right.  That's what I was going to point at next :)
<om26er> where is the daily ?
<om26er> I have test 2.28.1 now I want to try 2.29.1
<Sarvatt> the latest version of gnome-shell in upstream git is 2.28.1, there is no 2.29.1 to try :D
<Sarvatt> http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-shell/tree/configure.ac (first line)
<ZykoticK9> Hauppauge HVR-1600 Remote, will it be working in Lucid?  Seems the lirc is same version in both karmic & lucid, so i'm guessing not.  Karmic bug reported at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lirc/+bug/454371  Just wondering if anyone happens to know...
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 454371 in lirc "Hauppauge HVR-1600 Remote Not Detected" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<wzssyqa> why btrfsctl without the D option?
<DocPlatypus> okay... just upgraded to Lucid and now my system hangs when it's supposed to be logging in. just the spinning busy cursor
<DocPlatypus> with the Ubuntu logo screen as the backdrop this time oddly enough
<DocPlatypus> I will add that for some reason the filesystem sustained damage during the upgrade, I have reinstalled a bunch of things to get to this point
<DocPlatypus> anyone?
<Damascene> many are here.  just wait.
<infecto> ;]
<infecto> and hold Your fingers ;)
<DocPlatypus> finally managed to figure it out on my own. reinstalling gnome-session-bin appears to have fixed it
<Damascene> good
<DocPlatypus> it might only be the beginning though. any OpenArena players on Lucid here by chance? having major brightness issues, everything is way dark
<DocPlatypus> (I did ask on #openarena as well)
<ripps> Does anybody here know how hide a window via commandline, I'm trying to write a script that will calls evolution (w/ evolution tray) to focus, and then hides it back to tray again when the script is called again. I'm trying to use it with the mail button on my keyboard
<ripps> I know how to call the window using `wmctrl -a evolution`, it's the hiding part that I'm having trouble with.
<billybigrigger_> is gnome-do's docky still the best dock app for lucid atm?
<Ian_Corne> anyone else with a dependecy cycle for ooo ?
<billybigrigger_> negative
<Ian_Corne> This system has being going through alphas from 8.04, guess it's not that representative anymore :p
<xguru> how do i get to the grub menu?  after the bios i hot esc and up key, and nothing happends grub continues to boot linux?  whats the best way to get to recovery mode?
<billybigrigger_> xgj
<billybigrigger_> xguru, you need to hold shift to get to the grub menu
<delight> I'm missing the sun-java6-plugin package in lucid since a while ... any infos why its not in the repos any longer ?
<delight> sorry if i repeat ... maybe my last message got swallowed cause my nick was not identified yet -> no flooding ;)
<delight> I'm missing the sun-java6-plugin package in lucid since a while ... any infos why its not in the repos any longer ?
<om26er> is there any ppa for evolution 2.29.x
<xguru> billybigrigger_: thanks for the info :)
<petsounds> whoa 400mb updates :)
<skydrome> is there a way to check the current version of a package before you install it?
<JoshuaL> skydrome, aptitude show <package-name>
<JoshuaL> iirc
<skydrome> thats gives all the info
<skydrome> can something be done to just get the Version?
<void^_> apt-cache policy
<skydrome> aptitude show apache2 | grep Version >> thats what i was looking for
<skydrome> thanks to both you :_
<BUGabundo> guud afternoon
<om26er> BUGabundo, evening :)
<hyperstream> how do i do a safe upgrade?
<hyperstream> have an issue with partial install via the update manager
<BUGabundo> hyperstream: $ sudo aptitude update;sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<hyperstream> err whys it using karmic ?
<hyperstream> this is lucid
<hyperstream> BUGabundo, Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com karmic/main Packages <-- does this look right?
<BUGabundo> karmic???
<hyperstream> when i use aptitude.
<BUGabundo> hyperstream: $ pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<BUGabundo> and
<hyperstream> i believe this is running Alpha 1
<BUGabundo> hyperstream: $ ls -lah /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ | pastebinit
<hyperstream> BUGabundo, these 'updates' are different to the 'Update manager' (301MB of updates via GUI and only 199MB via aptitude)
<hyperstream> http://pastebin.com/f6f6a222a
<hyperstream> http://pastebin.com/f35f019fc
<BUGabundo> hyperstream: should be the same
<BUGabundo> unless you are trying an partial update
<BUGabundo> which is not recommend
<BUGabundo> you can try an
<hyperstream> BUGabundo, when i try to do the 301 MEG updates via the update manager GUI it says in can only do a partial, last time i did this, things broke.
<BUGabundo> hyperstream: $ sudo aptitude -s full-upgrade
<BUGabundo> and see what that pull
<BUGabundo> the '-s' is simulate
<BUGabundo> (02:29:27 PM) freenode: unless you are trying an partial update
<BUGabundo> (02:29:31 PM) freenode: which is not recommend
<BUGabundo> see why I say its not recommended?
<BUGabundo> eheh
<hyperstream> yes, but is this normal that its looking at karmic for the aptitude packages ? should it not be looking at a lucid area?
<hyperstream> 107 packages upgraded, 3 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded. <--- terminal sudo aptitude.
<kklimonda> but you have no lucid entries in your sources.list
<BUGabundo> right
<BUGabundo> that's a karmic sources
<hyperstream> This is the Lucid /  Alpha 1
<BUGabundo> no idea what's going on there
<BUGabundo> no its not!
<BUGabundo> $ lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<BUGabundo> lets see what that tell us
<hyperstream> trust me i struggled for over a week with karmic, Lucid was recommended and worked flawless
<BUGabundo> $ lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<BUGabundo> please
<kklimonda> hyperstream, you may have lucid installed but your sources.list is from karmic
<hyperstream> hmm its showing as 9.10 karmic. let me check the cd (booting via another pc)
<hyperstream> oh WOW, guess what my terminal is ssh'd into my main box (karmic)
<hyperstream> thats lamer of the week material
<hyperstream> thats better
<Lint01> i've installed latest kernel and my virtualbox system stopped to boot
<hyperstream> Need to get 464MB of archives. After unpacking 157MB will be used. Much better
<BUGabundo> ahah
<hyperstream> thats terribad ;/
<kklimonda> Lint01, virtualbox doesn't work with -11 and -12 unless you add acpi=off to kernel command line
<BUGabundo> wrng
<BUGabundo> VB is working fine for me
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> wait, as in HOST or guest OS ?
<kklimonda> guest
<BUGabundo> oh
<BUGabundo> then I don't know
<BUGabundo> Host works fine
<hyperstream> Could someone have a look at the safe-upgrade: http://pastebin.com/m3d869052 and then look at the dist-upgrade: http://pastebin.com/m547c372
<kklimonda> BUGabundo, still using nouveau? ;)
<hyperstream> trying to figure out if dist-upgrade will break my system or not
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> and loving it
<BUGabundo> but this thing is DARN slow
<BUGabundo> I do notice my CPU spike a lot
<kklimonda> weird
<BUGabundo> a few overlay/composite bugs
<BUGabundo> let me take a new screenshot of Cube
<BUGabundo> its kinda funny how broken that is
<hyperstream> libdbusmenu-glib1: Breaks: libdbusmenu-glib0 but 0.2.1-0ubuntu1 is installed. i think this is causing the partial upgrade
<kklimonda> hyperstream, I'd go for it and do dist-upgrade - but I'm pretty confident in my packaging and system skills
<BUGabundo> I reported that yesterday
<BUGabundo> and everyone said it was fine
<BUGabundo> MUAUAU
<hyperstream> kklimonda, ok if your sure ? :P
<hyperstream> im going to be scared to reboot ;/
<kklimonda> BUGabundo, it's entirely possible that I've already done dist-upgrade and fixed it myself without thinking about it
<BUGabundo> hyperstream: go with aptitude full-upgrade
<kklimonda> hyperstream, do apt-get dist-upgrade
<kklimonda> hyperstream, it will show what packages are going to be removed
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: DON'T use dist-upgrade dude
 * kklimonda can't stand the output of aptitude for dist-upgrade
<kklimonda> BUGabundo, it's a BS
<BUGabundo> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/112892/Screenshot1.png
<BUGabundo> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/112892/Screenshot2.png
<kklimonda> BUGabundo, really nice :)
<hyperstream> its the same output for full-upgrade as dist-upgrade is
<kklimonda> hyperstream, apt-get isn't as smart as aptitude so it will just print packages that it's going to remove
<kklimonda> hyperstream, if you paste it somewhere I can tell you if it's safe to remove them
<hyperstream> kklimonda, sudo aptitude full-upgrade : http://pastebin.com/m2fb65176
<BUGabundo> hyperstream: remmeber to use SIMULATE
<hyperstream> has the solution at the bottom
<BUGabundo> so you see what it would break
<hyperstream> oo -s
<kklimonda> hyperstream, if it's only those two packages you are good to go
<hyperstream> new one: http://pastebin.com/m4b83ec65
<hyperstream> same packages
<hyperstream> The following packages are BROKEN:
<hyperstream>   libdbusmenu-glib1
<hyperstream> just to further annoy ;/ - libdbusmenu-glib1: Breaks: libdbusmenu-glib0 but 0.2.1-0ubuntu1 is installed. <-- causing libdbusmenu-glib1 to report as broken correct(which will fix via the solution)
<kklimonda> seriously, this message doesn't make any sense
<kklimonda> hyperstream, libdbusmenu-glib0 and libdbusmenu-gtk0 are old packages
<kklimonda> only rdepend is indicator-sus
<kklimonda> so if you don't have this package installed you should be good to remove them (assuming that libdbusmenu-glib1 and libdbusmenu-gtk1 are going to be installed in their place)
<hyperstream> kklimonda, ok, thanks mate, ill go ahead and accept the solution :) this aptitude is clever
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: indicator-sus is up for upgrade here
<BUGabundo> The following packages have been kept back:
<BUGabundo>   deja-dup empathy empathy-common{a} evolution-indicator indicator-application{a} indicator-me{a} indicator-messages indicator-session
<BUGabundo>   libappindicator0{a} nautilus-sendto-empathy{a} python-appindicator{a} python-indicate{a} rhythmbox
<hyperstream> if for some reason it doesnt install the new libdbus will i still be able to access the terminal ( is this a critical part of booting? )
<kklimonda> BUGabundo, it is? I don't see it
<kklimonda> BUGabundo, also I'm pretty sure it should be removed anyway
<kklimonda> it wasn't updated in lucid even once
<kklimonda> and afair it was replaced by indicator-session
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/371733/
<BUGabundo> from full-upgrade
<BUGabundo> I have no prob in removing those
<BluesKaj> hiyas
<kklimonda> BUGabundo, go for it - they aren't needed
<BUGabundo> $ sudo aptitude purge libdbusmenu-glib1 libdbusmenu-gtk1{a} libido-0.1-0{a} libindicate-gtk2{a} libindicate4{a}
<hyperstream> BUGabundo, similar to my issue :(
<kklimonda> BUGabundo, only libdbusmenu-*
<kklimonda> gwibber from daily ppa is such an unstable beast :/
<BluesKaj> I DL'd and installed the Phoronix Test Suite , but as with most things on lucid lately, it won't launch :P
<BUGabundo> DUH
<hyperstream> ok im'a do this upgrade guys, hope its auto solution works, thanks a lot kklimonda/ BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> IRIRRRRKKKK
<BUGabundo> can't remove those
<BUGabundo> it pulls out half KDE
<hyperstream> huh?
<hyperstream> Dont let it remove the dbusmenu ?
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: libdbusmenu-qt is fine
<BUGabundo> the rest is junt
<BUGabundo> *junk
<kklimonda> BUGabundo, oh, you are using kde?
<BUGabundo> removing that, allows fine upgrade
<BUGabundo> no, I'm using some KDE apps
<kklimonda> BUGabundo, you don't test all new indicator goodness?
<BUGabundo> WHY DOES IT MATTER!!!!!????
<BUGabundo> hen?
<hyperstream> BUGabundo, so im safe to continue ?
<kklimonda> indicator-me applet, indicator messages applet etc.
<BUGabundo> so "something' should conflit with libdbusmenu-gtk and purge that thing out
<GatoLoko> hi
<hyperstream> BUGabundo, i should purge it first ?
<hyperstream> BUGabundo, sorry not sure if you are talking to me or kklimonda ;/
<BUGabundo> hyperstream: feel free to purge that package I mention
<BUGabundo> upgrades will be fine after that
<hyperstream> ok thanks BUGabundo
<hyperstream> BUGabundo, same issue, should i remove these: libdbusmenu-glib0 libdbusmenu-gtk0
<BUGabundo> nuke it
<hyperstream> purge comming right up
<hyperstream> jessus an even worse outcome with a solution LOL
<hyperstream> im just going to accept this full-upgrade and pray, :)
<BUGabundo> ok, upgrades now done without a prob
<hyperstream> wooo, here we go 470 megs of updates :D, thank you very much guys
<hyperstream> hope all goes well
<billybigrigger> 470mb of updates? geez when was your last update?
<hyperstream> Alpha 1
<BUGabundo> wb hggdh
<billybigrigger> BluesKaj, still having problems with phoronix?
<billybigrigger> hyperstream, you might as well download alpha2 install disk haha
<hggdh> BUGabundo: thanks ;-)
<BluesKaj> billybigrigger, i just installed it on the desktop
<alex88_> hi all, i'm having troubles with installer, after selected partition to format and pressed next in the last screen it crashes... btw, it's,alpha2 i386 desktop version
<billybigrigger> BluesKaj, got it working?
<BluesKaj> nope , it won't launch, just sits in panel then disappears
<hyperstream> alex88_, freezes? error? what kind of crash? full reset? black screen?
<billybigrigger> i was going to say manually download/install from website...but YAY repos are up to date version wise
<alex88_> hyperstream: just it closes the window, no crash report, i've tried ubiquity in terminal with -d, where does it saves output?
<alex88_> *debug
<billybigrigger> BluesKaj, launching from terminal i get a gtk error
<billybigrigger_> $ phoronix-test-suite gui Fatal error: Class 'GtkWindow' not found in /usr/share/phoronix-test-suite/pts-core/objects/gtk/pts_gtk_window.php on line 23
<BUGabundo> alex88_: A2 is old. get a daliy
<BUGabundo> !daily > alex88_
<ubottu> alex88_, please see my private message
<hyperstream> 2 hours ...... night guys :)
<alex88_> BUGabundo: ok thank you, i'll try that
<BluesKaj> yeah , I got the php error when insalling so i installed php5 like it requested, but that didn't help much :)
<billybigrigger> BluesKaj, if i remember correctly phoronix needs php-gtk
<BUGabundo> hyperstream: still early
<BUGabundo> stay for one more ditnk
<BUGabundo> *drink
<billybigrigger> i wrote a howto on getting phoronix gui and php-gtk compiled and installed, that was about a year ago on an older version....
<BUGabundo> alex88_: you can use zsync to complete the download
<hyperstream> 1:15AM, things to do tomra :D
<BUGabundo> instead of downloading it all over again
<billybigrigger> maybe it's a packaging issue not having the proper depends?
<billybigrigger> BluesKaj, file a bug?
<alex88_> BUGabundo: i'll search for zsync on google
<BUGabundo> alex88_: no need
<BUGabundo> just $zsync URL
<alex88_> i don't know how to use that
<BUGabundo> you can use "-o outputfile" if iso name diferes
<alex88_> ok so just $zsync link -o current_iso_name.iso
<alex88_> thank you
<BUGabundo> the zsync files are found on that url the bot gave you to daily images
<BUGabundo> alex88_: correct
<BUGabundo> see, it wasn't that hard :D
<alex88_> you're right.. =)
<kklimonda> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<alex88_> brb with standard nick for further support..=)
<BluesKaj> billybigrigger, no I just installed it 30mins ago
<billybigrigger> installed what?
<billybigrigger> php-gtk?
 * BUGabundo wonders what a "standard nick" is
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: never used zsync?
<alex88> ok back..=)
<BluesKaj> BUGabundo, ubuntu_ :)
<om26er> evolution is showing no mails only white screen
<ikt> heya BUGabundo :)
<billybigrigger> hah alex88 is a standard nick and alex88_ isn't? :P
 * BUGabundo dies
<alex88> yes, but i've alex88 always connected on a vps.. =)
<billybigrigger> BluesKaj, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1108731 there's my guide on installing php-gtk
<billybigrigger> reading the phoronix release notes...they actuall specifically refer to my guide haha so yeah, for GUI you still need to compile php-gtk
<billybigrigger> http://www.phoronix-test-suite.com/documentation/2.4/install.html
<billybigrigger> there is no deb for it, unless you just want to use phoronix in the cli?
 * kklimonda is wondering why would anyone write desktop app in php and gtk..
<billybigrigger> dunno, but i'm not complaining
<billybigrigger> phoronix is the ****
<billybigrigger> awesome
<billybigrigger> today's updates killed my laptop
<billybigrigger> no gdm for me :(
<alex88> lol...
<BUGabundo> ajhahhaahahah
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger TOLD YOU SO
<billybigrigger> yeah you told me it was nvidia! haha
<billybigrigger> this is on my laptop with ati
<coz_> billybigrigger,  at this stage...do updates ..never reboot  :)
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo, what's the bug number?
<BluesKaj> billybigrigger, the deb is what i used but I still used dpkg -i instaed of the installer, din't help tho
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: don't have one for ut
<billybigrigger> BluesKaj, have you tried phoronix-test-suite in the cli?
<billybigrigger> should work flawlessly...if you want the gui, you need to compile php-gtk
<billybigrigger> as per the phoronix 2.4 release notes
<arand> From https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FoundationsTeam/Specs/HardyToLucidUpgrades#Design Should it be read that grub2 is planned for upgrades as well as fresh?
<BluesKaj> yeah, billybigrigger , but just get a bunch options
<billybigrigger> yup
<billybigrigger> you should
<billybigrigger> phoronix-test-suite list will show you all the available tests to download and then benchmark
<kklimonda> arand, sounds like it
<BluesKaj> so what does it do ...i thought it was like my monitor rest suite from samsung , that runs a series of colour , dynamic contrast ,res etc , not some cli text
<kklimonda> BluesKaj, benchmarking system
<BluesKaj> bah
<billybigrigger> what were you specifically looking for? a monitor test?
<BluesKaj> I'm not into silly tweaks
<BluesKaj> some here was compaining he couldn't overclock from 2.2  to 2.4ghz ...gimme a break :)
<billybigrigger> that's a pretty small oc
<billybigrigger_> yay for recovery mode
<BluesKaj> anyway i switched over to 195 nvidia driver ..seems fine so far
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj: kick that to the curve
<BluesKaj> on my pc BUGabundo , 7600gt card
<BluesKaj> the laptop uses all intel
<BUGabundo> back
<BUGabundo> got a sys freeze
<BUGabundo> bah
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj: nouveau gallium assuming you don't new FAST card
<BluesKaj> BUGabundo, I don't understand ...
<BUGabundo> the new open source 3D drivers
<BluesKaj> 195 vdpau driver is 3D and DIR
<BluesKaj> full screen gives me 360 frames/sec 1800 in 5 secs
<BluesKaj> just the glxgears test mind you
<BluesKaj> the cube works , google earth is fine and games don't matter to me
<billybigrigger> that is for a gf 7900???
<BluesKaj> gf7600gt
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj: start compiz and give me a super+F12
<thux> hi i got black screen time to time, how should i do xorg configure in lucid?
<BluesKaj> i don't bother with compiz
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo, what's super-f12 do?
<BUGabundo> compiz benchmark
<BluesKaj> how does one do super in super f12 ?
<billybigrigger> doesn't seem to work for me
 * BluesKaj looks for the super key :)
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj: billybigrigger: dudes: ENABLE it first in CCSM
<BUGabundo> DUH
 * BUGabundo looks at this guys join date in +1
<billybigrigger_> i'd say rougly ~93 frames/sec
<billybigrigger_> on my ati card, not bad
<BUGabundo> ahah
<BUGabundo> only?
<BUGabundo> my nv blob does over 200
<BUGabundo> nouveu 30
<BluesKaj> ccsm works for desktop effects ?
<billybigrigger_> lol what do you expect?
<BluesKaj> or do i need the separate app compiz ?
<billybigrigger_> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M880G [Mobility Radeon HD 4200]
 * BUGabundo slaps BluesKaj
<om26er> is there any client that does not download emails automatically like evolution do.
<billybigrigger> compiz benchmark doesn't work on my nvidia machine
<billybigrigger> cube does though....odd
<BUGabundo> om26er: ALL
<BUGabundo> use IMAP
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger is it ENABLED?
<billybigrigger_> yup
<om26er> BUGabundo, no, thunderbird automatically downloades all emails.
<billybigrigger_> i just enabled it on my laptop, what makes you think i can't enable it on my desktop? :P hehe
<BUGabundo> om26er: IMAP dude
<BUGabundo> or set it to not PULL at start
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger well , my friend, you even asked what it was.... so...
<billybigrigger> hehe yeah never used it before
<billybigrigger> dammit, why won't this bloody work on my desktop
<BUGabundo> do you have 3D on ?
<billybigrigger> yeah
<billybigrigger> glxgears works....29997 frames in 5.0 seconds
<billybigrigger> compiz cube rotate works fine
<BluesKaj> where's the "super" option in ccsm?
<billybigrigger> super is a key on your keyboard
<billybigrigger> you can choose whatever key bindings you want
<coz_> BluesKaj,  what is it you are trying to do
<BluesKaj> sorry , dunno what you mean .. not KB shortcut or hotkey user
<coz_> BluesKaj,  "super" button on the keyboard is the "windows" key  but it was originally "super" in unix
<BluesKaj> ugh
<BUGabundo> sigh
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj: $ man man
<BUGabundo> go learn something :D
<BluesKaj> nah, BUGabundo , can't be bothered ... it doesn't mean much to me anyway
<BluesKaj> streaming video to the TiVo directly off the internet , now that would interest me :)
<coz_> BluesKaj,  if you tell me why you wanted to know I may have another options for compiz
<BluesKaj> coz_, we were discussing frame rates in glxgears and compiz and phoronix test suite stuff , it came up in the discussion to use the super key and f12 to find out what ones's real frame rate is.
<coz_> BluesKaj,  ah   I see ok
<coz_> BluesKaj,  for nvidia i use something a bit simpler ...although it hasnt been worked on in some time    GLOBS
<om26er> !test
<ubottu> hrm?
<Machtin> hi there.
<Bugman> Is not the speaker upside down, when installing, and graphic text revolves around audio?
<BluesKaj> time for the daily walk ...bbl
<Machtin> every time i try to start kdm, i have an error that a certain theme could not be found.. something with "e"
<Machtin> startx works fine, though..
<petsounds> hi. after updating KDM won't open. it says " cannot open theme file /usr/share/kde4/apps/kdm/themes/ethais. i can only use tty now, is it possible to change KDM to GDM from tty? thanks
<billybigrigger> hehe
<billybigrigger> gdm is in no better shape
<crimsun> petsounds: you should be able to comment out the offending line.
<ZykoticK9> 80 days until Lucid Lynx final release
<BUGabundo> crimsun: need testers for daily audio ppa ?
<crimsun> BUGabundo: only if you experience issues without it
<BUGabundo> no prob for a few weeks so far
<BUGabundo> thought you wanted regressions testing
<BUGabundo> I'll keep It in mind if I face a prob, will test that, and report
<crimsun> that's only if you want to test the power savings on suspend
<Machtin> petsounds: i can start via startx.. just in case you care.
<petsounds> crimsun, ok, now the problem fix after i change to GDM :)
<crimsun> petsounds: that isn't really a "fix" ;)
<dupondje> Is there any reason btw that pulseaudio doesn't seem to start @ boot anymore ?
<petsounds> crimsun, hehe :p
<crimsun> dupondje: it never started at boot by default
<crimsun> dupondje: it's started as part of the session
<dupondje> crimsun: ok, but now it doesn't seem to start @ session anymore neither
<crimsun> dupondje: ls -l /etc/xdg/autostart/*pulse*
<dupondje> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 3489 2010-02-02 05:04 /etc/xdg/autostart/pulseaudio.desktop
<crimsun> dupondje: is it reproducible with a fresh user?
<ZykoticK9> speaking of Pulse, in 9.10 to restart it I use the command "killall -9 pulseaudio && pulse-session" but pulse-session does not exist on Lucid, can I just put "pulseaudio" in pulse-session's place?
<crimsun> ZykoticK9: why do you need to kill it in the first place?
<crimsun> ZykoticK9: (no, use start-pulseaudio-x11)
<ZykoticK9> crimsun, well yesterday i started a gdmflexiserver session and lost all audio on the origional X
<ZykoticK9> crimsun, thanks
<crimsun> ZykoticK9: that's what consolekit is supposed to do, so it's doing the right thing
<dupondje> crimsun: need to check
<dupondje> crimsun: jl@laptopjl:~$ start-pulseaudio-x11  Verbindingsfout: Verbinding geweigerd
<ZykoticK9> crimsun, sorry - so if you start a gdmflexiserver forget about audio?  that doesn't make sense
<crimsun> ZykoticK9: your session is no longer the active seat
<ZykoticK9> crimsun, no no - after i closed the other session, the origional session didn't have audio
<crimsun> dupondje: eh?
<crimsun> dupondje: I presume that's "connection refused" in translation?
<dupondje> yes
<dupondje> Connection error: connection refused
<dupondje> :)
<crimsun> dupondje: please, prepend LANG=C next time
<crimsun> dupondje: right, that's due to start-pulseaudio-x11 no longer explicitly invoking the daemon
<crimsun> dupondje: do you have autospawn disabled somewhere?
<crimsun> dupondje: e.g., /etc/pulse/client.conf or ~/.pulse/client.conf
<ZykoticK9> crimsun, i'm getting the same error as dupondje
<dupondje> jl@laptopjl:~$ cat .pulse/client.conf  autospawn = no
<dupondje> seems so :)
<crimsun> uh yeah, that would do it
<crimsun> not a bug
<crimsun> :)
<crimsun> please read changelogs for updated packages :)
<ZykoticK9> crimsun, and what if we don't have a ~/.pulse/client.conf ?
<dupondje> crimsun: all changelogs ? :) some 10000000 lines in a Karmic -> Lucid upgrade ;)
<crimsun> dupondje: I presume that if you're in this channel, you're upgrading incrementally, which means that you're tracking Lucid development.
<crimsun> ZykoticK9: which symptom are you referring to?
<ZykoticK9> crimsun, i don't have ~/.pulse/client.conf - so how can i set "autospawn = yes" ?
<crimsun> ZykoticK9: you don't need to; it's that by default
<crimsun> ZykoticK9: are you referring to your gdmflexiserver symptom or something else?
<ZykoticK9> crimsun, ahhh it's a timing thing!  the single line "killall -9 pulseaudio && start-pulseaudio-x11" gets "Connection failure: Connection terminated" but if I wait a moment and "start-pulseaduio-x11" it works
<crimsun> well, yes, you're racing against an autospawn
<crimsun> the question is why you're even bothering...
<ZykoticK9> crimsun, although Pulse seems 1000x better in Lucid, I believe restarting pulse is a valuable tool to troubleshooting audio issues - games crashing, etc.
<crimsun> ZykoticK9: how is restarting it aiding in troubleshooting? That isn't doing anything...
<ZykoticK9> crimsun, thanks for the help - i'll drop it
<BUGabundo> ZykoticK9: if you need it disable, then turn autospanw off, and start PA when ever you want manually
<crimsun> hmm, I need to document that better
<xguru_> 2.6.32-11  boots fine, but when i try to boot 2.6.32-12 if fails to load ubuntu due to it trying to use a radeon video driver which i don't have.....so how can i fix this problem?
 * Blues-Man say "Bye!"
<grendal_prime> oy
<grendal_prime>  i need to start testing upgrades from 804 to new lts that has not been officially released.  Is there a way to get my hands on lucid yet?
<crimsun> dupondje: / ZykoticK9: thanks, I've clarified (http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/pulseaudio/ubuntu/revision/252) the documentation a bit (in /etc/default/pulseaudio). It will land in the next upload.
<grendal_prime> i was just told it would be useless to test this at this point
<dupondje> thx :)
<ZykoticK9> crimsun, looks good!
<kklimonda> !daily | grendal_prime
<ubottu> grendal_prime: Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<ZykoticK9> grendal_prime, you have 80 days (today) before final - lots of time for testing ;)
<grendal_prime> ok well what i need to test is the upgrade from 804 to lucid.
<ZykoticK9> grendal_prime, someone in this channel yesterday did just that, and reported few issues :)
<kklimonda> grendal_prime, I'm pretty sure at this time all you can do is edit /etc/apt/sources.list by hand and do apt-get dist-upgrade
<kklimonda> (if update-manager -d doesn't work)
<grendal_prime> ok. I have very nice virtual environment and can snapshot the original 804.  Would my findings be helpfull or are you guys already saturated with input?
<grendal_prime> Also im implimentations are mostly server related builds. Apache2, ftp, php, nfs those sort of things.  I do have some desktops that still run on 804 as well. Those are mostly my personal machines though
<kklimonda> grendal_prime, it probably depends on what you want to test - I'd say that default desktop is pretty much covered. If you use some unpopular packages though it may be worth your time to test them
<arand> grendal_prime: "sudo do-release-upgrade -d"
<arand> grendal_prime: I just did a hardy->lucid (desktop ed) in virtualbox, seemed to work fairly well..
<billybigrigger> anyone having problems resuming from sleep on an ati machine?
<grendal_prime> "sudo do-release-upgrade -d" is this a wrapper for dist-upgrade/
<kklimonda> grendal_prime, not really
<kklimonda> grendal_prime, well, maybe a thick one
<grendal_prime> last ati card i had that worked correcty on linux machines was a 9800 i think. Thats a 5 year old card.
<arand> grendal_prime: It's a part of update-manager-core... hmm, I wonder is it's available on a server..
<arand> grendal_prime: Hmm, seems like it should: quote manpage: Upgrade  the  operating  system  to  the  latest  release from the com‐mand-line. This is the preferred command if the machine has no graphic environment  or if the machine is to be upgraded over a remote connec‐tion.
<rww> update-manager-core doesn't have any graphical dependencies, which is what I assume you mean by "available on a server".
<arand> rww: Yea, I though it was tied to the gui update-manager first.
<cwillu_at_work> gdm freezing at login?
<ZykoticK9> cwillu_at_work, try alt-sysrq-k and then see if you can login (i'm currently having the same issue with nvidia)
<ZykoticK9> cwillu_at_work, did you happen to notice as you where typing your user/pass in does one of your keyboard lights flash?  mine does.
<cwillu_at_work> ZykoticK9, no flashing while I type
<cwillu_at_work> it looks like the session is at least partly started
<cwillu_at_work> I've got gnome-session, pulse, dbus-daemon dbus-launch all running under my user
<cwillu_at_work> and I get an undecorated update-manager prompt about 10 seconds after login
<cwillu_at_work> nothing dpkg/apt/update running though
<CardinalFang> libwebkit-dbg, 127 MB?  *sigh*
<tsimpson> there is a reason we strip debugging symbols, yes
 * BUGabundo got smacked by bryceh
<BUGabundo> tsimpson: LOL
<kklimonda> BUGabundo, the way you are complaining is.. well, rude ;)
<BUGabundo> CardinalFang: chromium is bigger
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: the state this is, is not what I was promised !!
<BUGabundo> even by you! you lier :)
<kklimonda> BUGabundo, hmm, I've assumed you knew that 3d support is completely experimental
<BUGabundo> that I know
<BUGabundo> no prob there
<BUGabundo> but 2D is smooth but uses too much CPU
<kklimonda> BUGabundo, but the performance is also part of being experimental :)
<BUGabundo> not used to that, since I always use the blob
<BUGabundo> and now I find the Video is totally unsuable
<BUGabundo> and that ... well... it _hurts_
<bjsnider> xv doesn't work with nouveau?
<kklimonda> bjsnider, works fine, even with compiz enabled
<kklimonda> of course the problem is YMMV :)
<BUGabundo> XV ?
<kklimonda> BUGabundo, xvideo extension
<bjsnider> why's he complaining about video if xv works?
 * BUGabundo is a blank sledge
<bjsnider> one of you is wrong
<kklimonda> bjsnider, it doesn't for him apparently ;)
<bjsnider> well, take him out back and have a little talk with him
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: "he" is here, and has a name/nick
<BUGabundo> please address it
<BUGabundo> tkvmx
<kklimonda> BUGabundo, maybe one of your numerous custom compiz plugin is interfering with playback?
<BUGabundo> humm no idea
<BUGabundo> let me turn a few off
<bjsnider> perhaps you're using opengl or x11 or something instead of xv
<bjsnider> i think i tested it during that fedora livecd testing day and it worked
<bjsnider> xv that is
<BUGabundo> WHOA
<BUGabundo> that wasn't good
<BUGabundo> compiz died
<BUGabundo> dropped to no WM
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: FYI I'm playing this videos with mplayer with default ubuntu settigns
<bjsnider> xv is used by default
<BUGabundo> let me _force_ it in mplayer
<bjsnider> -vo xv
<bjsnider> on the command line
<bjsnider> try totem
<BUGabundo> VO: [xv] 640x240 => 640x240 Planar YV12
<BUGabundo> better but not nvidia blob equal
<BUGabundo> diner is served
<BUGabundo> bbl
<grendal_prime> how functional would you say lucid is at this point?
<grendal_prime> just out of curiosity.
<rww> grendal_prime: I have about an even chance of Xorg working after any given update. It's highly alpha quality.
<grendal_prime> hehehe ok
<grendal_prime> i got a laptop that for some reason with 910 it just...freezes usually when using alot of disk.  and alot of times if im using xgl...it will freeze..or do weird.
<grendal_prime> its a dell latitude.
<grendal_prime> cant remember the the model number on it
<bjsnider> grendal_prime, you mean the kernel locks up?
<grendal_prime> sometimes its the kernel. However. Well like if my kid plays world of goo there is an intro screen that displays abunch of scrolling funny things that sort of lends you to believe that it is loading stuff up (which i think it is) well it never completes and just keeps looping through the list. So i dont think its a kernel lock i think its more a X thang.
<grendal_prime> well i have the image now..
<grendal_prime> ill do a vm of 804 and do an upgrade
<grendal_prime> just to see how that goes
<cwillu_at_work> grendal_prime, point of interest, xgl hasn't been maintained in a while;  compiz != xgl
<DanaG> xgl was a hack that was only needed until texture_from_pixmap became natively available.
<DanaG> er, before.
<cwillu_at_work> well, xglx was a hack, aiglx is less of a hack, a true xgl would be the ideal :p
<DanaG> wait, what is "true xgl", then?
<DanaG> And what is xglx?
<cwillu_at_work> xglx is a normal x server that has a xnest-on-steroids
<cwillu_at_work> xgl would be an xserver written from the ground up to use glx natively
<RAOF> xgl actually turns out to be not so ideal; OpenGL has a lot of setup that's just unnecessary for 2D.
<cwillu_at_work> sorry, I meant to scare-quote ideal above
<RAOF> You might say that the xorg gallium state tracker is the spiritual successor of that work, though.
<BluesKaj> RAOF, nVidia NV11 GeForce2 Go , familiar .? I can't seem to find which driver it requires
<BluesKaj> theis for 9.04 , btw
<RAOF> BluesKaj: It'll need either nvidia-glx-ancient (-96) or nouveau.
<BluesKaj> ok thanks
<grendal_prime> hmm looks allot like 910
<arand> grendal_prime: Well, at least in the case of the desktop, eyecand gets put in very late..
<coz_> hey guys ...just noticed drivers showing up in hardware drivers... is it safe to install them??
<coz_> and reboot?? :)
<Ian_Corne> coz_: gpu?
<Ian_Corne> i've got nvidia and it works
<grendal_prime> arand: thats fine. I like things that are actually reliable.
<grendal_prime> thats why i typically do not use anything but lts
<coz_> ok for the record...even though  drivers are showing up   its a no go here   nvidia 6600gt  on the lucid machine
<coz_> it boots  to black not even text console
<coz_> reinstalling now
<coz_> I might try the manual install  but I dont think that is going to work either
<grendal_prime> welcome screen says its 9.10
<grendal_prime> hehehe
<kapdia> hello
<kapdia> which parameter do i use for the livecd to install a minimal system?
<kapdia> it used to be something like icl
<kapdia> ?
<kapdia> anyone?
<kklimonda> heh, I was just answering..
<tamale> Hello all. I'm still getting "error inserting nvidia_current lynx" when I boot up into lucid lynx alpha after getting all the updates. Does anyone know the status of this bug?
<setuid> Anyone using nvidia with Lucid?
<BUGabundo> me
<ZykoticK9> setuid, me too
<setuid> I'm having trouble coming back from resume... I have a blinking cursor in upper-left corner, and after several attempts at ctrl-alt-f1-f6, I can eventually hit alt-f7 and get to the gdm login menu
<setuid> Karmic and Jaunty didn't have this trouble, same exact xorg.conf, same /etc/default/acpi-support
<BUGabundo> setuid: resume is having trouble recently
<setuid> http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Problem_with_display_remaining_black_after_resume
<setuid> Found that... reading into the "solutions" now
<setuid> I also found that the high-res console doesn't work from grub-2.2, unless I use: vga=37d video=vesafb:mode_option=1920x1200-32,scroll=ywrap
<setuid> er., vga=0, not 37d. 37d is where I WANT to be, but it doesn't work with Lucid (again, worked fine with the same config with Karmic and Jaunty)
<setuid> DOUBLE_CONSOLE_SWITCH=true didn't work either
#ubuntu+1 2010-02-09
<BUGabundo> setuid: try #ubuntu-x
<bjsnider> guys, do not suspend or hibernate
<BUGabundo> night everyone
<cwillu_at_work> poek poek
<setuid> Hrm, when did 'du' change in Lucid?
<setuid> doesn't work at all on xfs filesystems
<setuid> $ du -sch vmware
<setuid> 0       vmware
<setuid> 0       total
<setuid> $ tree -sh vmware
<setuid> vmware
<setuid> |-- [   6]  mnt
<setuid> `-- [4.9G]  Windows XP Professional-000002.vmdk
* crimsun changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Official Ubuntu Lucid Lynx support and discussion channel | Nvidia users should avoid suspend/hibernate | IRC Guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | Milestones: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynxSchedule | Alpha 2 released: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/alpha2
<Pici> thanks crimsun
<cwillu> ZykoticK9, issue was a nice combination of missing gconf schema entries and bad permissions on policykit helpers
<ZykoticK9> cwillu, glad you got it figured out
<h00k> I reported a bug about GDM freezing *thumbsup*
<Volkodav> is there a way to have firefox remember the global zoom settings like in Opera ?
<Volkodav> it is a pain to do it manually all the time
<IDWMaster> I've been using the new PeerNetwork API for MonoDevelop and can't send more than 4KB of broadcast packets over the Internet.
<IDWMaster> Here's my connection code
<IDWMaster> client = PeerNetwork.connect("broadcastSvc:chat");
<IDWMaster>                 server = PeerNetwork.connect("chat");
<IDWMaster>                 binaryServer = PeerNetwork.connect("broadcastSvc:chatBin");
<IDWMaster>                 binaryClient = PeerNetwork.connect("chatBin");
<IDWMaster> Reading from the stream doesn't always work for some reason.
<kklimonda> IDWMaster, it isn't the right channel for this question
<IDWMaster> Which channel should I use; this hasn't happened in Earlier versions of Ubuntu
<kklimonda> IDWMaster, there has to be some mono related channel somewhere out there
<IDWMaster> OK. Thanks
<vish> hmm  , is it known that the indicator applet is not working?
<kklimonda> vish, you mean crashes in indicator-messages-service?
<vish> kklimonda: yeah and the indication not really working properly
<h00k> and it doesn't grab empathy
<vish> as in not displaying the evo messages / empathy / or knowing gwibber is running :(
<Damascene> Hello, did any one report that the main menu in UNE are black text on black background in OpenOffice
<Damascene> I mean menu tool-bar
<ZykoticK9> Damascene, what is UNE?
<Damascene> Ubuntu Netbook Edition
<ZykoticK9> Damascene, UNR is what called i believe
<ZykoticK9> Ubuntu Netbook Remix
<Damascene> I thought that they changed the name
<Damascene> that what I've been told
<ZykoticK9> OH, perhaps they did and i'm behind the times
<RAOF> It is UNE now, and ooh, yes.
<RAOF> Not *quite* black on black, but certainly black on dark grey.
<Damascene> should I report that?
<RAOF> Yes
<DanaG> hmm, gdm starts amazingly quickly... but then autologin takes an annoyingly long time.
<DanaG> www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/bootcharts/
<DanaG> weird... somehow I have xorg overlapped with my efi framebuffer console.... and anything I type is going BOTH to xorg AND to console!
<DanaG> www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/Screenshot-1.png
<DanaG> weird... it thinks fgconsole is tty1.
<DanaG> har: Console: colour dummy device 80x25
<DanaG> hmm, any idea why my boot is so slow?
<DanaG> or rather, login.
<DanaG> www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/bootcharts/
<DanaG> 5 seconds to gdm... and then a really long time to actually log in.
<DanaG> "  * + Enable nouveau gallium for 3D support. Yay!"
<DanaG> does that include the old-hardware one?
<RAOF> I believe that it's included, yes.
<DanaG> OooOOOOOOoooOOOoooooOOOooOOh!
<DanaG> now if only I could get my laptop to log into gnome faster.
<DanaG> And if only I could get radeon KMS to not take 46 watts on battery (yes, that's a heck of a lot of power... considering fglrx can bring it down to a minimum of 17 watts).
<Damascene> I'm unable to change the theme of UNE
<DanaG> oh yeah, anyone have tips for what would make my system start Gnome so slowly?
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/f666238a1
<DanaG> argh
<DanaG> stupid sata lockups!
<Damascene> can any one change his theme in lucid?
<Damascene> can some one test this?
<Damascene> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/checkbox/+bug/516555
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 516555 in checkbox "Checkbox (System Testing) bypass Audio tests sometimes" [Undecided,New]
<Viper1432> Damascene,  when did you have problems with this?  very recently?  I did the system tests two days ago and no issues in that area.
<kermiac> roughly how often does it bypass the audio tests?
<Damascene> try to chose previous after you do some tests
<Damascene> then try to test again it will pass the audio test I guess
 * kermiac has a look\\
<Damascene> Viper1432, I'm having it now
<Viper1432> Will check that one tomorrow.  Its almost close the bloodshot eyes time over here.  :)
<Damascene> kermiac, did you test that?
<kermiac> ok, that's strange
<kermiac> when I skipped back through the tests it was ok...
<kermiac> but skipping all the way back to the start & then hitting skip bypasses all sound tests
<kermiac> do we know if this is by design? i.e. it skips the audio tests as checkbox believes they have already been performed
<kermiac> when it skipped the audio tests I was able to select previous & cycle through the sound tests again
<Viper1432> seems an odd design if so, imho, going back should reset the actions so that each step is available again.
<DanaG> hmm, ubuntu's plymouth theme needs some work: there's no indication of whether the system is even alive!
<kermiac> yeah, I was playing with it some more & I tend to agree that going back to the start should reset
<kermiac> anyway, I'm going to have some dinner but I will compare it with what happens in karmic after dinner
<Viper1432> yep, same result on my lappie over here.  gonna "same here" that launchpad bug Damascene  put up.
<DanaG> compiz (core) - Fatal: Support for non power of two textures missing
<DanaG> nvidia fail!
<DanaG> Can't run jack-diddly-squat without NPOT.
<DanaG> How did nvidia's binary drivers manage to run compiz on that junk?
<DanaG> har... geforce3 is opengl 1.3.... and geforce "4" mx.... is opengl 1.2.
<DanaG> Numbering fail.
<DanaG> same's true for dx8 and dx7, respectively.
<DanaG> libGL error: XF86DRIAuthConnection failed
<om26er> !info telepathy-haze
<ubottu> telepathy-haze (source: telepathy-haze): A telepathy connection manager that use libpurple. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.3-1 (lucid), package size 41 kB, installed size 168 kB
<om26er> can any one test if yahoo goes to invisible ?
<Viper1432> doesn't over here om26er .  there's a bug out about empathy not doing the invisible thing with a couple different accounts.  It just sets as "busy".  tried it earlier today, same result.
<Machtin> hi guys.. i really need help with this problem: while booting i have to alt+print+k to get to a shell, because otherwise the system hangs.. no clue why, but hey - it's alpha.
<Machtin> when i do startx (start kdm won't work either) i have my graphical surface.. but i have no clue how to get my hostname resolving working..
<Machtin> i can build connections via ips, but not via hostnames..
<Machtin> and this is the question: how can i make it work again?
<kermiac> Machtin: try removing the "quiet" option from your boot options
<kermiac> bah, don't remember the correct terminology
<Machtin> i know what you mean
<Machtin> didn't seem to help though, when i tried that
<Machtin> or do you just want me to see more output?
<alex88> good morning, i've installed lucid, but after updates, nvidia drivers, the screen shows a small black line on the top, and i can't do anything.. any clue?
<alex88> i've tried to uninstall drivers with recovery mode but it doesn't change anything
<kermiac> Machtin: to see where it hangs.... also other have had more luck with "acpi=off" switch
<kermiac> other/other people (missed a word, lol)
<Machtin> can i somehow change that from within my system?
<Machtin> because i don't like the quiet option anyway.. but grub.cfg seems to be read only.. i don't know whether i'm supposed to edit it
<kermiac> if you hold shift during boot (possibly has to be left shift) then highlight your current kernel & press "e" you can add or remove boot options/switchs
<Machtin> i have 10s timeout.. i just need e :)
<Machtin> just thought i could change it permanentely
<kermiac> then you need to press "b" to boot using the modified  boot parameters.
<kermiac> yes, you can but I forget how :(
<Machtin> ctrl+x actually, it's grub 2 :/
 * kermiac is still a grub2 n00b
<kermiac> ;)
<Machtin> i don't like it either.. :/
<kermiac> hang on, i'll try to dig up the info on how to do it permanantly - but you may want to test it first to see if it works
<Machtin> thanks! i will.. but for now i'd rather like to know where to set my dns-server
<kermiac> Machtin: just search for "permanent" in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<kermiac> oh, you can't do it through network-manager? I use dhcp
<Machtin> kermiac: that might turn out difficult without having a nameserver to resolve help.ubuntu.com
<Machtin> i use dhcp too
<kermiac> you want the IP? ;)
<Machtin> no, my router would be fine as dns-server
<Machtin> buuuut.. knetworkmanager won't run (i'm on KDE)
<kermiac> oh, sorry mate - I don't use KDE
<Machtin> well.. i'll try that non-quiet thing.
<Machtin> one more thing.. "acpi=off".. where do i add this?
<kermiac> ok, good luck :)
<Machtin> the same place where i remove the "quiet"?
<kermiac> yup
<kermiac> just add it to the end of the line
<Machtin> aye, thanks a lot :) might be back soon! ;)
<kermiac> good luck
<kermiac> hope to see you soon :)
<kermiac> ok, that's it from me for tonight. Good night all :)
<alex88> ok, if someone can help me, take a look at http://yfrog.com/07schermatazp then, after some keystrokes the dots on the top increase in size: http://yfrog.com/1aschermata1clp
<alex88> and if i press enter the gdm hangs up and if i type somthing the lines on the top increase in size
<alex88> like a strange command line on the top
<alex88> but if i logout->relogin it works fine..any clue?
<Machtin> hm.. back and still not having dns.
<alex88> btw, in pidgin where can i found the option to just minimize in tray clicking on the x?
<ZykoticK9> machtin over here!  java
<Machtin> okay :)
<Machtin> you mean it's "java" as a package name?
<ZykoticK9> Machtin, no one second
<ZykoticK9> Machtin, items of interest include: default-jre, openjdk-6-jre, and for browsers icedtea6-plugin (not sure about the default-jre, just saw that now)
<ZykoticK9> Machtin, openjdk-6 is the quasi-dropin replacement for sun i believe
<Machtin> thanks :) i'll try
<Machtin> i see.
<Machtin> trying to run a java-application
<ZykoticK9> guess in this channel nicks aren't so important
<Machtin> now that works :) thanks a lot! you made my day.
<ZykoticK9> :) glad to help
<Machtin> hehe, that might be right
<ZykoticK9> any other question for right now?
<Machtin> nope, thanks
<ZykoticK9> i'll be in #ubuntu - feel free to PM me if you wish - take care
<Machtin> you too! thanks :)
<petsounds> hi. it seems like dolphin can't mount my second hdd. http://is.gd/807gV any clue? thanks
<ZykoticK9> petsounds, i don't use KDE, but the error at the bottom refers to HAL - hasn't HAL been removed from Lucid?
<petsounds> ZykoticK9, i installed kde on top of ubuntu. idk if this causing the problem.
<ZykoticK9> petsounds, idk either???
<BUGabundo_work> brOas
<coz_> so where are we with nvidia drivers?
<BUGabundo_work> no idea
<BUGabundo_work> been using nouvuoe
<coz_> BUGabundo_work,  oh!  how is that for you?
<BUGabundo_work> it works
<BUGabundo_work> which is a *good thing* TM
<coz_> BUGabundo_work,  yeah   no 3d  though :(
<BUGabundo_work> coz_: wrong. theres inicial 3D support
<BUGabundo_work> thats why i0m using it
<coz_> BUGabundo_work,  oh!  didnt realize...I havent kept up with it's development
<BluesKaj> Hi Folks
<coz_> so has anyone tried the nvidia drivers in hardware drivers or manual install without disaster?
<BUGabundo_work> wb BluesKaj
<BUGabundo_work> coz_: i dont even seem them there
<coz_> BUGabundo_work,  they are showing up here  ... I tried them twice  ...boots to black screen ..reinstalled each time  tried manual install...they work until I do anything then system freeze
<ZykoticK9> coz_, on the 2nd or 3rd i was able to successfully install the nvidia drivers from the Hardware Driver (jockey) window - i still have working 3d with nvidia - but it seem most in the channel do not?!?!
<coz_> ZykoticK9,  that's interesting... which card do you have?
 * yofel  has working nvidia drivers, installed from cli though
<yofel> GF 7300GT
<coz_> yoasif,  manual install?  didnt work here
<ZykoticK9> coz_, nVidia Corporation G92 [GeForce 8800 GT] (rev a2)
<BluesKaj> as do I
<yofel> coz_: you set the correct driver in xorg.conf? cli installation won't do that alone
<BluesKaj> coz_, which card ? I'll give a ppa URL
<coz_> BluesKaj,   on the lucid system it is  6600gt
<coz_> I dont want to make it sound like I cant wait :)    I have this system with karmic  so...  :)
<BluesKaj> coz_, you should be fine with the new 195 driver https://launchpad.net/~albertomilone/+archive/proprietary-video-improvements
<BluesKaj> dunno if it works with karmic
<coz_> BluesKaj,   ok ..yeah I have that link   but  I dont need it with karmic.... there I manually install :)
<BluesKaj> prbly does , come to think of it there arte several choices on the page
<coz_> as I said its not really a big deal.... I can wait... just thought I would ask and report my experience
<coz_> I think the only "big" issue I will have is if sun java is not going to be available via repository
<ZykoticK9> coz_, will "openjdk-6-jre" and the browser plugin "icedtea6-plugin" not suit your needs?
<coz_> ZykoticK9,  absolutely not :)  I am not and will never be a big fan of openjdk
<coz_> ZykoticK9,  the ONLY reason I started on ubuntu years ago from BeOs is that I could install sun java
<coz_> other wise I would still be on Be :)
<ZykoticK9> coz_, ya - i don't understand why they removed Sun's java, doesn't make sense to me...
<coz_> ZykoticK9,   hopefully there will be a repository for it... otherwise  I guess manual install....
<coz_> again
<coz_> :)
<ZykoticK9> coz_, the fact that BeOS doesn't exist anymore might also play a part ;)
<coz_> ZykoticK9,  not really since haiku  is now out
<ZykoticK9> coz_, have you tried haiku?
<coz_> ZykoticK9,  yep  its real nice  :)
<coz_> ZykoticK9,  too bad compiz doesnt work on it :)
<ZykoticK9> coz_, i ran it under VirtualBox and was not impressed - to each his own i guess :)
<coz_> ZykoticK9,  it is pretty much like Be  so it wasnt dissapointing much
<ZykoticK9> coz_, i'm just trying to compare Haiku vs Lucid and for me there is NO contest there at all
<coz_> ZykoticK9,  for sure... I cant do without compiz  and have been with ubuntu since the beginning pretty much  ... but still have a Bebox here when I need to "look back' ")
<ZykoticK9> coz_, :)
<jastor> ok ... you got tools and everything to move the isos to a usbstick to boot and install from
<om26er_> !test
<ubottu> hrm?
<jastor> heres the fun part: the harddrive thats supposed to be sda  ... becomes sdb :) and ubiquity only allows installing grub to sda ;)
<jastor> for me its no problem, i can isntall grub to sdb manually .. but the ubiquity needs to be fixed for the rest
<Machtin> any reason not to buy a xonar dx-sound card?
<jastor> unless you want people to have to have their usbstick connected everytime they want to boot :)
<Machtin> i guess that was not an answer for me? :D
<jastor> oh but ffs :P
<BluesKaj> Machtin, does use a common chip ?
<BluesKaj> it
<Machtin> i have no clue.
<Machtin> google says AV100 <-
<BluesKaj> Machtin, I would definitely do some research on it , it's new to me , I ve never heard anyone ask about that card before
<Machtin> i found a thread on ubuntuusers.. someone says it runs out of the box on intrepid
<Machtin> and on 9.10..
<Machtin> well.. i'll just try - if not, i can still send it back.
<BluesKaj> it's a fairly decent soundcard from the reports , but will it run on alsa is the question
<BluesKaj> Machtin, not installed yet ?
<Machtin> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=779837&page=2 <- that's what i was talking about
<Machtin> no, just wondered whether to buy it.
<Machtin> and i just ordered it on amazon.. so i'll see in the next few days :)
<BluesKaj> Machtin, one quote is encourageing "Ubuntu 9.10 x86-64 the Xonar DX (the pci-e version) works brilliantly."
<Machtin> yup
<BluesKaj> sounds like a nice card
<Machtin> i hope it will work without any effort.. because i had problems with sound quite often.. and i never figured out how to solve them myself.. *sigh*
<Machtin> i hope it is :) especially for <60eur
<Machtin> the only thing it lacks is eax 5.. but i hardly play games these days.. so i guess i won't mind.
<BluesKaj> depends on your speaker setup
<Machtin> 5.1, analog
<Machtin> plus.. i don't have eax5 right now.. and never really missed it (which might be because i don't know how good or bad it is)
<Machtin> however.. i prefer giving money to asus over giving it to creative.. :P
<BluesKaj> I do most of my listening in our tv room where the sound system is set up ... my computer has just 2 creative labs gigaworks T40 speakers connected to a CMedia sound card
<Machtin> i think i don't have a good enough hearing to be able to tell the difference between a good and a very good card, to be honest.
<BluesKaj> I use our Tivo as a networked server
<Machtin> sounds nice :)
<BluesKaj> for media
<xteejx> Using Kubuntu Lucid... has IRC been removed from kopete I can't find how to connect (using Konversation at the mo)
<BluesKaj> xteejx, stick with konverstaion :)
<Machtin> or switch to irssi ;)
<xteejx> BluesKaj: Looks like I'll have to, quassel doesn't even connect
<Machtin> well, thanks BluesKaj :) i'm off for now.
<Machtin> see you guys.
<BluesKaj> Machtin, oh you will be surprised , there is a diff in sound quality
<xteejx> It's really bugging me as well that there's no Software Centre in Kubuntu like there is in Ubuntu, everything just looks like packages, not sorted or anything, and there's no way TO sort them :(
<xteejx> oops wrong channel I think :
<xteejx> :)
<BluesKaj> xteejx, look in the menu for adept installer
<Damascene> any one using UNE?
 * xteejx is away: Gone away for now
<BUGabundo> wb akgraner
 * xteejx is back.
<gnomefreak> no your not
<BUGabundo> ahah
<pilch> Um, question. I just upgraded to lucid, and now my Xorg colors are dark. It's bizarre. The mouse pointer is nice and bright, but everything else greenish...? Any suggestions?
<pilch> Any ideas why X would look so weird?
<CardinalFang> pilch, Hrm.  No idea.  Have you played with gamma settings?
<pilch> not yet. Would the affect only the screen and not the mouse pointer?
<pilch> well, I'll try it. bbiab.
<h00k> Turns out I wasn't the only one having the problem apparently with plymouth and the [enter] key
<BUGabundo> lololol
<BUGabundo> you think?
<h00k> BUGabundo: yarly.
 * DanaG is reading backlog.
<DanaG> Speaking of Xonar... I really wish Asus would make an ExpressCard version.
<DanaG> oh, and nvidia fail: can't do compiz on the nv17 -- no NPOT support.
<bubulein> hi, im running lucid with grub1. i cant boot to windows. ehen i select eindoes a message - Starting up... appears and then the system stops. ( my partitiontable sda1 windows extended, sda2 ubuntu, sda3 swap, sda4 ntfs data, sda5 windowsinstallation xp) a snipped of my menue.lst can be found here http://pastebin.org/88948
<bubulein> i try to fix the bootmenue via ssh cause my friend is blind and we have to fix such thing with a webcam and other strange tools. perhaps someone can suggest me another bootmanger. but i prefer grub legacy cause i can add a BEEP to the menue to make it acceesible
<bubulein> currently i get the message "Starting up..." while try to boot windows
<ChogyDan> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<BUGabundo> bubulein: time to upgrade to grub2 ?
<BUGabundo> ahh the beep
<BUGabundo> have u filed a bug on that?
<gnomefreak> /w/win 10
<bubulein> BUGabundo: i need grub cause the user is blind and i cant get grub2 to work for accessebility
<bubulein> BUGabundo: no bugreport. npow i have find the right settings. to repirt the bootmenue
<bubulein> BUGabundo: some told me that i can use the applicatin play from sox to play a sound while choosing the right system
<bubulein> BUGabundo: on grub legacy i can enable the beep by adding hexcode to menue.lst
<CosmiChaos> howto undo that: sudo mke2fs -m 0 /dev/ram0
<CosmiChaos> i created a ramdisk via ext2-method for testing purpose and now removed the script, the autostart-entry, unmounten the device und removed the mountpoint.
<CosmiChaos> i just need to know how to stop it reserving kernel-memory, just removing the kernel mode line wont fix it
<Volkodav> anybody experienced sudden freeze of keyboard and mouse after recent uprgade today ?
<Volkodav> it happened 3 times already on 64 bit in xfce
<CosmiChaos> Does the tracker-applet icon still exists in Lucid?
<CosmiChaos> i mean a systray-icon??
<billybigrigger> systray icon?
<billybigrigger> tracker-applet?
<CosmiChaos> billybigrigger yep there was a nice icon for tracker-applet (the search and indexing process) where you certainly hadfew more options than the configurations in systempreferences via rightclick
<billybigrigger> well i dont remember seeing that in any default install
<billybigrigger> and it's definitely not included on lucid default install
<billybigrigger> anyone here using shredder 3.1? (thunderbird) from mozilla daily ppa?
<metricpiano> I've got a bug that is reported in launchpad as affecting 9.10 and marked "triaged", but my just updated version of lucid contains the bug... what is the proper way/thing to report to lauchpad?
<metricpiano> bug 471385 in launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 471385 in sbackup "simple backup restore error in 9.10" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/471385
<arvind_khadri> metricpiano, just reopen that bug, and change the package version
<arvind_khadri> sorry i mean ubuntu's version
<billybigrigger> hah, since when was a wireless connection to my router faster at sending files than wired????
<billybigrigger> 2.7MB/sec with my wireless card, and 1.3MB/sec over ethernet
<billybigrigger> sending the same file
<metricpiano> I can change the status from triaged to something else, and I don't see reopen or anywhere to change the package
<yofel> metricpiano: the proper channel for that would be #ubuntu-bugs, you should mark the bug as affecting you and maybe it would be a good idea to set the upstream task to 'Confirmed'
<yofel> leave the ubuntu task as 'triaged'
<metricpiano> yofel: thanks, i made a comment in launchpad but I'll see if #ubuntu-bugs wants me to to provide anything else.
<yofel> metricpiano: you didn't set the bug as affecting you
<yofel> metricpiano: also: the bug IS triaged in lucid as lucid has the same version as karmic. It's just not fixed yet
<metricpiano> yofel: I guess I dont' understand what triaged means then... triaged means it won't crash/destroy system, fixed means it will actually work?
<yofel> no, triaged means: Bug ready to be looked at by a developer
<yofel> so all information that is needed to work on the bug is there
<yofel> in *this* case it means the developers were informed of the bug
<yofel> no it's their job to take care of it
<yofel> metricpiano: that's why it might be a good idea to set the upstream status to confirmed
<yofel> (where it says 'New' right now)
<metricpiano> so I changed "New" to "confirmed"... this is "changing the upstream status to confirmed"
<metricpiano> ?
<yofel> yes, the first bug task is for the 'Simple Backup' Project while the second one is for the package in Ubuntu. When a Project task exists the status should be tracked there
<metricpiano> OK, thanks... I want to help by reporting but I don't want to add a bunch of chaff or misinformation and I'm not really clear on the whole launchpad thing (obviously)
<NateW> Did a recent update in lucid and now if i press enter, either the normal key or the one on the keypad, my computer will completely lock up. If i press enter on a virtual keyboard such as onboard, no issues.
<NateW> anyone have an idea as to why [Enter] may cause ubuntu to freeze?
<CosmiChaos> left or right (numpad)?
<NateW> CosmiChaos: both do the same thing, using onboard is the only way i am able to press enter
<CosmiChaos> what do you mean by onboard?
<NateW> (virtual keyboard included with ubuntu)
<CosmiChaos> ah i got an idea- on-screen-leyboard
<CosmiChaos> NateW, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/516412
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 516412 in plymouth "Pressing <Enter> causes X to freeze" [High,Confirmed]
<NateW> happened again, had to reboot.. onboard is the virtual keyboard.. and thanks for the bug forward
<CosmiChaos> can that be what you reffering to? (same behaviour=)
<NateW> seems to be.. im going to try the workaround they suggest and see what happens
<CosmiChaos> does anyone got plymouth showing bootlogo with nvidia-hardware on nouveau driver?
<NateW> CosmiChaos: awesome.. that is it. thanks for your help
<ZykoticK9> CosmiChaos, it's working here
<CosmiChaos> well i just google enter ubuntu lucid freeze :)
<ZykoticK9> CosmiChaos, sorry no - i'm not using nouveau - sorry
<CosmiChaos> ZykoticK9, what is your exact hardware please?
<CosmiChaos> ZykoticK9, you have plymouth showing bootlogo WITHOUT nouveau? how did you do that?
<NateW>  CosmiChaos: true, should have tried that :P
<ZykoticK9> CosmiChaos, including the blue scroll bar
<CosmiChaos> NateW, well i had to follow a bug dublicate but that was it
<CosmiChaos> ZykoticK9, see i have the kernel mode line "quiet splash" in /etc/grub/default and i run nvidia hardware
<CosmiChaos> ZykoticK9, while booting i only see console text smashing down the screen
<CosmiChaos> ZykoticK9, so i installed the nouveau stuff and once it worked after an distupgrade
<ZykoticK9> CosmiChaos, on the 2nd or 3rd i install Nvidia using the Jockey interface and I have almost no issues with Nvidia (although now i do typically have to alt+sysrq+k on first attempt of GDM)
<CosmiChaos> ZykoticK9, but now its broke again and i have no idea how to get a bootlogo back at all
<ZykoticK9> CosmiChaos, nor do i - haven't had issues with it, so haven't had to "look" at it...  best of luck
<CosmiChaos> ZykoticK9, see i refer the bootlogo splash of plymouth, not gdm login designthemes
<ZykoticK9> CosmiChaos, the Ubuntu logo
<CosmiChaos> yes
<ZykoticK9> CosmiChaos, and that weird blue scroll just prior to GDM
<CosmiChaos> i guess thats the new performance monitoring
<apo_lap> hi
<ZykoticK9> CosmiChaos, i'm actually going to reboot now and have a look, hopefully i'll brb ;)
<CosmiChaos> but for me its tri-color, dark blue, light blue and white
<apo_lap> do you know if it works to remove hal from a kubuntu lucid install?
<ZykoticK9> CosmiChaos, ya - same here
<apo_lap> it has still many dependencies
<CosmiChaos> ZykoticK9, first time it took very long but after that it quickly boots
<CosmiChaos> apo_lap, isnt hal removed in lucid by default?
<apo_lap> dont know, i use an updated system from jaunty-karmic-lucid
<apo_lap> so it should work to remove hal?
<CosmiChaos> when you upgrade to alpha, you are definetly on a alpha no matter if you upgraded from previous version or installed from scratch apo_lap
<ZykoticK9> CosmiChaos, ok - so ONLY get the blue thing - no Ubuntu logo, sorry if i misled you at all
<CosmiChaos> it should have removed hal during upgrade, doesnt it?
<apo_lap> i didnt get you i think. i wonder if i might ran into problems when i remove hal. right now itsd instzalled and running
<apo_lap> ah, okay
<apo_lap> no it didnt for me
<apo_lap> perhaps its realted to KDE?
<CosmiChaos> ZykoticK9, lets get more company :)
<ZykoticK9> CosmiChaos, i don't get up???
<ZykoticK9> s/up/it
<CosmiChaos> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xeKKIifkZYk - 17 Sec - Plymouth-Splash, through KMS (nouveau). I definetly saw it working on my mashine, several times.
<ZykoticK9> CosmiChaos, at one time or another i believe i had that ubuntu logo as well
<CosmiChaos> try that, does it work? sudo plymouth --show-splash
<CosmiChaos> run "sudo plymouthd" before
<blueyed> Does "sudo invoke-rc.d networking restart" work for you? It does not come up for me again.. bug 511753 - how can I temporarily disable networking and get it up again?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 511753 in netbase "Lucid: "invoke-rc.d networking restart" fails to bring network up again" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/511753
<CosmiChaos> ZykoticK9, to stop it if it works run: "sudo killall plymouthd"
<crimsun> blueyed: that isn't sufficient,as the new semantics involve restarting network-manager as well
<CosmiChaos> ZykoticK9, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/509328
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 509328 in plymouth "Lucid Alpha2: Plymouth does not work with the current nvidia driver (dup-of: 506717)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 506717 in plymouth "[Lucid] plymouth does not display when using nvidia drivers" [High,Fix released]
<blueyed> crimsun: I have no network-manager running.. so, how is a restart possible?
<crimsun> blueyed: oh, so you removed it completely? (or disabled)
<blueyed> crimsun: guess so, since I don't need it.
<ZykoticK9> CosmiChaos, so plymouthd is running but "sudo plymouth --show-splash" doesn't do anything (should i be rebooting?) http://paste.ubuntu.com/372708/
<crimsun> blueyed: please attach your interfaces(5) to that report
<ZykoticK9> CosmiChaos, oops so perhaps plymouthd is NOT running!  duhh
<crimsun> (sanitised as necessary, of course)
<ZykoticK9> CosmiChaos, ok NOW i can say plymouthd IS running and --show-splash does nothing
<CosmiChaos> search synaptic for nouveau and install related packages, ill check if the feature works on generic (because i run PREEMPT)
<blueyed> crimsun: I've updated the description - very basic IMHO. I could attach the output of the restart action as well, but that would require another reboot afterwards probably.
<ZykoticK9> CosmiChaos, sorry man, i'm not touching my proprietary Nvidia right now (it's working too well) and certain vocal members of this channel scare me away from messing with Nvidia right now
<bjsnider> which vocal members?
<ZykoticK9> i'm not going to mention any name (not you bjsnider, if that's what your wondering)
<bjsnider> i'm not wandering, i'm sitting down
<BluesKaj> ZykoticK9, I'm still annoyed that kde isn't keeping up with proper plugins for linux browsers to play video content other than flash it seems ...I have all the proper plugins for the video on nasa.gov , but they don't load
<BluesKaj> with gnome these sites work well
<ZykoticK9> BluesKaj, i haven't used KDE in years - you've just given me another reason not to return ;)  Good luck man
<ZykoticK9> BluesKaj, just ya - nasa.gov seems to be working ok for me - gnome/chrome
<ZykoticK9> watching some boring clip right now...
<ZykoticK9> the launch from the other night would be cool - gonna search for it
<BluesKaj> it's there
<ZykoticK9> watching it :)
<BluesKaj> nasa.gov/home
<crimsun> blueyed: will look later tonight; busy with another source ATM
<apo_lap> uhm, re. i just removed hal. now KDE sees no battery and ac. powermanagement backend is still set to hal. where is my mistake? is there a new backend to install?
<bjsnider> finished building vlc with vaapi acceleration
<bjsnider> it works but it's not as efficient as "pure" vdpau
<bjsnider> still, it's better to have it than to not have it
<phoenixz> Im running Kubuntu Lucid 10.04, aplha2, out of necesity (9.04 and 9.10 DON'T work on my laptop).. all works very very great, kudos for KDE! Only problem I have is that my auto hiding taskbar, well.. For some reason it stays in hiding, I cant get it to show up anymore.. Is there a way I force the taskbar to show up again? Maybe using DCOP or something?
<marienz> is it intentional that I can't drag windows to a different workspace (by dragging "through" the edge of the screen) in compiz?
<apo_lap> uhm, re. i just removed hal. now KDE sees no battery and ac. powermanagement backend is still set to hal. where is my mistake? is there a new backend to install?
<Bookman> Anyone know if there is a problem with the Wicd network manager recently, like after yesterdays updates?  I cannot connect via wired or wireless anymore.
<Yorvik> Bookman: I was about to ask the same question
<Bookman> Yorvik, Oh great then there must be an issue.
<Yorvik> Bookman:  Can’t believe we’re the only two though
<Bookman> maybe the rest don't have an alternative computer to be able to get on the network!
<charlie-tca> I use static ip's without any network manager
 * charlie-tca and on desktops
<Bookman> charlie-tca, this is for a laptop.  Wireless
<Yorvik> I got round it on the desktop by using static IP
<Bookman> I will try that on my laptop wired, then see if there are any more current updates.
<Yorvik> I only updated this machine an hour ago
<Volkodav> anybody noticed X freeze hitting Enter after command &
<charlie-tca> I have avoided that bug, but it seems popular right now.
<Volkodav> anybody?
<Bookman> Ok, setting static worked on the laptop for a wired connection.  I updated and rebooted but still no wireless connection.  Wicd gets stuck trying to obtain an IP address.  It sees the router but cannot connect to it.  I guess that laptop is out of commission until fixed sometime in the future.
<infecto> Bookman: maybe you have been added smth in /etc/network/interfaces manualy?
<Bookman> infecto, it worked yesterday
<infecto> ah, so. Ok.
<Yorvik> Bookman:  That’s the problem - can’t obtain IP address
<Bookman> Yorvik, seems to be.
<BluesKaj> seems to be a common problem wicd in lucid
<Bookman> Yeah, I'd file a bug in launchpad, but I've never figured out how to do one manually.
<BluesKaj> well, karmic too for that matter
<Yorvik> Bookman:  against what?
<Bookman> Yorvik, That is the whole problem!  I have no idea where/how/what to file.
<Bookman> I'm just reading the documentation now....
<Yorvik> dhcp3-client  was upgraded  (3.1.3-1ubuntu3, 3.1.3-2ubuntu1)
<charlie-tca> Bookman: here is a pretty good template to use to file manually - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Bug-Report-Layout
<Yorvik> dhcp3-common was also upgraded (3.1.3-1ubuntu3, 3.1.3-2ubuntu1)
<charlie-tca> You could report it against 'wicd' as the source package
<Bookman> charlie-tca, yes, I'm there now.
<Yorvik> Bookman: It’s working again for me there has been another upgrade to dhcop-client and dhcp-common
<BluesKaj> Yorvik, laptop or /
<BluesKaj> ?
<Yorvik> Desktop
<BluesKaj> wicd with wifi Yorvik ?
#ubuntu+1 2010-02-10
<Yorvik> No wired
<BluesKaj> oh, ok
<BluesKaj> i just use the /etc/network/interfaces settings for the pc , no nm or wicd needed
<Yorvik> I do on the karmic machines but, DHCP on the Lucid ones
<BluesKaj> on lucid /etc/network/interfaces settings works fine
<Yorvik> Yup, but as it’s  testing I tend to leave things at there default settings.
<BluesKaj> i have this belkin with the rt2870 ralink chip, that absolutely refuses to connect on lucid using the same settings that worked in jaunty. karmic is hopeless as well
<BluesKaj> same wicd settings that is
<BluesKaj> err wifi settings
<Yorvik> The one functioning laptop I have is running WiFi quite happily using network-manager on karmic
<Yorvik> But a friend tried Ubuntu for the first time and the live CD worked but his wifi stopped working when he installed it to HDD.
<Yorvik> Second Lucid machine now working with wicd and Dhcp
<BluesKaj> laptop wifi seems to have no problems with wifi on most ubuntu versions , even lucid. USB wifi adapters however don't.
<Yorvik> His is a USB device
<BluesKaj> Yorvik, what model device
<BluesKaj> ?
<Yorvik> Don’t know. He’s got a wired connection for now.  We’ll try and sort it latter in the week.
<Yorvik> Right, Bed time
<BluesKaj> well, if you guys manage to connect the usb adapter, i hope you're around to tell us how you did it.
<Volkodav> what do you are the chances that onboard LAn will start working if I flash the BIOS to the latest ?
<Volkodav> not working now after 2 months on Asus mobo
<Berzerker> anyone running UNR? I'm getting constant netbook launcher crashes.
<Berzerker> anyone?
<bjsnider> !info libxvidcore4 lucid
<ubottu> libxvidcore4 (source: xvidcore): An open source MPEG-4 video codec (library). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2:1.2.2+debian-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 249 kB, installed size 764 kB
<bjsnider> was that renamed?
<bjsnider> !info xvidcore lucid
<ubottu> Package xvidcore does not exist in lucid
<crimsun> no, it wasn't renamed; why?
<crimsun>   xvidcore | 2:1.2.2+debian-0ubuntu1 | lucid/multiverse | source
<crimsun> libxvidcore4 | 2:1.2.2+debian-0ubuntu1 | lucid/multiverse | amd64, i386
<bjsnider> !info libxvidcore lucid
<ubottu> Package libxvidcore does not exist in lucid
<bjsnider> !info libxvidcore-dev lucid
<ubottu> libxvidcore-dev (source: xvidcore): An open source MPEG-4 video codec (development). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2:1.2.2+debian-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 264 kB, installed size 944 kB
<bjsnider> renamed to libxvidcore
<crimsun> what are you referring to?
<bjsnider> just making sure the control file takes the name change into account
<bjsnider> that's done
<SomeoneE1se> is there a solution for the ugly firefox buttons?
<SomeoneE1se> everything I've found is 2-3 years old and no longer works.
<crimsun> missing context
<SomeoneE1se> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1560160&postcount=1
<crimsun> that's most definitely specific to your configuration
<SomeoneE1se> I'd assume ask in #ubuntu, but I'm guessing I'm going to get told to ask here becasue I'm on Lynx
<SomeoneE1se> how would I change it?
<crimsun> look at your gtk theme
<SomeoneE1se> oic, thanks I shall research
<crimsun> SomeoneE1se: e.g., it looks pretty decent by default: see http://trilug.org/~crimsun/Screenshot.png
<SomeoneE1se> just figured out it's becasue I'm also using openbox
<crimsun> ah, so you didn't have gnome-settings-daemon running?
<SomeoneE1se> that's much better
<SomeoneE1se> crimsun: thanks this is exactly what I'm looking for
<SomeoneE1se> do you know the way off the top of you head to make them smaller? if not I can look that up myself
<SomeoneE1se> crimsun: I've done that, but now no icons show up
<SomeoneE1se> I've started gnome-settings-daemon but now no icons in firfox show up, and if I kill it they come back, thoughts?
<SomeoneE1se> had to step away, did one find a solution to my question?
<kermiac> does anyone know if openoffice 3.2 will make it into lucid?
<iflema> kermiac yep
<kermiac> awesome news, ty iflema :)
<Damascene> Good morning,
<alex_mayorga> is KDE 4.4 coming to Kubuntu?
<kklimonda> yes
<alex_mayorga> kklimonda, thanks, what else would be included?
<kklimonda> what do you mean? a lot of things
<alex_mayorga> I mean big things, like OOo or KDE
<syn-ack> Hey got an odd question... does #ubuntu+1 cover Xubuntu Lucid support as well considering there is no #xubuntu+1....
<arand> syn-ack: I would assume so, since I think kubuntu+1 happens here quite a bit as well.
<syn-ack> hrm
<syn-ack> would someone like to help me with bug 519641 then?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 519641 in xorg "gdm/x fails to start with error "Broken Pipe" at boot in Xubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/519641
<Damascene> the netbook-launcher is broken I think on my system. I'm currently on gnome. when I login to Netbook Edition interface there is nothing on the desktop and the home button on the tool-bar doesn't work
<crimsun> Damascene: dpkg -l netbook-launcher|grep ^ii
<crimsun> Damascene: if you aren't using 1:2.1.12-0ubuntu6, you should upgrade to it
<crimsun> it's bug 519050, BTW
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 519050 in netbook-launcher "netbook-launcher crashed with SIGSEGV in g_object_newv()" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/519050
<Damascene> crimsun, I've the ubuntu5
<arand> syn-ack: However I'm afraid now seems to be the worst off-hours time.
<Damascene> even I've updated yesterday. I find there is new update today
<crimsun> syn-ack: that looks like an X.Org driver issue, i.e., xserver-xorg-video-intel
<crimsun> syn-ack: I would begin bisecting which Lucid package caused it
<syn-ack> crimsun: Yeah, that's what I've had a hard time trying to figure out... which driver caused it.. though admittedly, I have been working some pretty hell hours at work and havent had the time really to dig in
<syn-ack> hrm, you're right... I wonder if it is, in fact a driver issue
<Damascene> crimsun, now the left panel is blinking and can't be used
<crimsun> Damascene: check the other bug reports for netbook-launcher
<DanaG> ugh, brightness control doesn't work.
<syn-ack> crimsun: The Intel driver is only 2d, no?
<syn-ack> wouldn't 3d be handled by mesa?
<crimsun> syn-ack: which bug are you referring to?
<syn-ack> Well, I noticed in my bug is missing both DKMS references and GLXinfo which, to me would point to some sort of 3d driver issue, no?
<syn-ack> hrm. well, nm I have to get to bed anyway. 7 am comes early. g'night guys
<ZykoticK9> with chromium-browser's Bookmark Manager  is anyone able to resize the "Title" or "URL" spacing in the main body of the windows?  When I mouse over the resize in the title I the mouse changes from a pointer to arrows pointing in both directions, but does not allow me to click and drag to resize.  Lucid Alpha 2 up-to-date, AMD64, Chromium 4.0.305.0 (36929) Ubuntu, Nvidia, Compiz ON or OFF
<Speedy1> www.search2.net
<coz_> hey guys..... the system clock...systray etc  do not stay in the same position I put them in after reboot or  restart...with or without   "Lock to Panel"  enalbed....any way to prevent them from moving??
<coz_> ah forget that^^^   its for karmic
<rww> coz_: is your panel set to expand to the edges of the screen?
<coz_> rww,  yeah
<vish> coz_: if you have moved your items around , and restarted to find things change order... its a known bug [for a long time]
<rww> heh. I've seen that happen when it's not set to expand pretty often. Only other time I've seen it is when a program (game, usually) runs fullscreen and changes the resolution, and doesn't set it back right when it's done.
<coz_> vish,  ah  ok  I thought so ... it has been happening for some time now  ...thanks :)
<coz_> I will have to remember "never" to move these things  :)
<vish> coz_: Bug #44082
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 44082 in hundredpapercuts "GNOME Panel icons (on right side) move apparently randomly on session start in some situations" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/44082
<coz_> vish,  thanks guys reading now
<coz_> wow.. since 2006.. sounds about right
<coz_> :)
<maxb> Something weird is happening... Alt+F[1-6] are switching VT out of X !?
<maxb> Can someone confirm?
<kklimonda> no
<kklimonda> have you used sysrq+r ?
<Machtin> E: Couldn't configure pre-depend virtuoso-opensource-6.0-bin for virtuoso-opensource-6.0, probably a dependency cycle. <- any thoughts on that?
<maxb> um, not since rebooting
 * maxb reboots again
<tolonuga> Hi. How can I ask someone to import a package from debian testing: opensc (ubuntu has an older, changed package, but the changes can be dropped if you use the new version)
<tolonuga> would be nice to get the latest package with lots of fixes into ubuntu...
<BUGabundo_remote> {quick} morning
<maxb> kklimonda: So, I powered off, powered on, and pressed Alt+F2 when gdm came up, and got sent to a text console
<usernet> what gdm version
<usernet> in lucid?
<kklimonda> 2.29.6
<usernet> is it support for configuring multiple local servers via configuration files?
<kklimonda> no idae
<kklimonda> idea even
<coz_> any news on nvidia?
<cecil> works here, what news ?
<coz_> cecil,  still doesnt work here
<coz_> I can try again and restart to see
<cecil> iv had a lot of probs in the past but its working now for some reason !
<cecil> a few times i got the driver from nvidia's ftp site
<coz_> i'll find out in about a minued
<coz_> minute
<coz_> with the nvidia driver manual install it just freezes the system...generally withi hardwar drivers it doesnt boot but let me check
<cecil> far as i know plymouth dont work with nv
<cecil> BIG DEAL
<coz_> I am not concerned with plymouth at all :)
<Kwpolska> I want to get ubuntu with jigdo.
<Kwpolska> It's asking me for DEBIAN repo (original tarball).
<Kwpolska> What is the right lucid repo to give jigdo?
<coz_> yay it works :)
<coz_> damn no it doesnt work
<BUGabundo_remote> FYI https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/316215	        Status: Fix Committed => Fix Released rule to enable use of android's adb
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 316215 in udev "rule to enable use of android's adb" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<cecil> coz_: what dont wk ?
<coz_> well the nvidia driver install from hardware drivers "sort of"  worked but freezes the system when I try to do anything...so.,. I think what I will do is wait until march or release in april...
<yofel> coz_: bug 516412 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 516412 in plymouth "Pressing <Enter> causes X to freeze" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/516412
<coz_> yofel,  ah   ok  well yes that is what happens :)   I can wait ... I wanted to test  StormOs anyway :)
<coz_> yoasif,  can plymouth be uninstalled completely?
<yofel> coz_: yes, but purge it
<yofel> it's just a recommends right now
<coz_> ok I will try that later today if Storm  doesn feel good
<naught101> I want to dist-upgrade from hardy to lucid using the alternate CD
<naught101> but I don't have a CD-drive - I was hoping to be able to do it by mounting the cd iso with "mount -o loop .."
<naught101> does anyone know if that's possible, and if so, how to get apt to recognise it as a source?
<SwedeMike> naught101: why do you want to upgrade using the cd?
<SwedeMike> naught101: update-manager -d should do that for you, I would imagine.
<SwedeMike> anyhow, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading tells you how to mount the iso
<naught101> SwedeMike: because my hard-drive doesn't have enough space to do  full dist-upgrade from the network...
<cecil> coz_: what storm ?
<coz_> cecil,   StormOs
<mvo> naught101: if you loop mount and run /mnt/cdromupgrade /mnt that may work, I'm not sure if apt cdrom will find the cdrom when its not a real one though
<cecil> coz_: ok. thought you were in bad weather
<coz_> cecil,  oh that too  we are getting another 10" ontop of the 23"  already on the ground :(
<naught101> mvo: right, that script looks like it might work
<SwedeMike> naught101: if you loop-mount /var/cache/apt/ to somewhere else (copy the contents first), won't that help?
<SwedeMike> naught101: that way the packages downloaded wont end up on your /
<naught101> SwedeMike: yeah, I guess, I've done that before actually, but I've got the CD now, and the script seems to be working
<naught101> thanks :)
<naught101> s/CD/ISO/
<naught101> see how many packages I can break by only upgrading half the system...
<scotd> is lucid based on debian stable, testing, or unstable?
<en> Hello everyone, where can i get the iso for lucid?
<BUGabundo_remote> scotd: unstable of course
<BUGabundo_remote> !daily | en
<ubottu> en: Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<en> does it have support for ATI graphics?
<en> I'll give it a shot as a livecd before installing thanks BUGabundo_remote.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<BUGabundo_remote> hey BluesKaj
<BUGabundo_remote> en no idea. I have nvidia
<cecil> coz_: where u at ? im in miami, crappy here to, hot, cold, rainy, off and on
<cecil> coz_: dont know what to wear next !
<cecil> :)
<BluesKaj> hi BUGabundo_remote
<BUGabundo_remote> hey BluesKaj
<kklimonda> how is home folder encrypted when the option is chosen in the installer?
<kklimonda> does it use ecryptfs?
<marienz> kklimonda: last time I checked: yes
<alex_mayorga> so how do I get past https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-central/+bug/507842
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 507842 in python-central "Does not honor XS-Python-Version if debian/control contains a empty line before the Source: line" [Medium,Fix released]
<alex_mayorga> my last upgrade gave me "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem."
<alex_mayorga> do I just run that and it'll fix itself?
<zinox> there is any howto to help me install this video card >> ATI Technologies Inc RV370 [Radeon X300SE] in ubuntu 10.04 ??
<zinox> i would like to use fglrx driver
<semitones>  ok, non hypothetical situation: I need to crop and resize a picture to use as a profile picture in Buzz -- what program do I use that comes installed by default on Lucid?
<BUGabundo_remote> semitones: fspot, gimp, nautilus-image, anything else from cli ?
<marienz> iirc gimp's no longer installed by default (although I'm not sure why you have that requirement)
<marienz> what's nautilus-image?
<BUGabundo_remote> marienz: does it *really* mind what comes or not by default?
<marienz> ah, that can't crop iiuc. I'd just use gimp, but meh.
<marienz> BUGabundo_remote: I don't think so, no.
<BUGabundo_remote> default system is unusable for me
<semitones> marienz, I just wonder what new users will use to do this
<BUGabundo_remote> semitones: they will open Software Center, search for image and install one
<marienz> semitones: I'd guess f-spot
<marienz> or that.
<BUGabundo_remote> why complicate what's NOT complicated?
<semitones> BUGabundo_remote, nah they woudn't do that
<BUGabundo_remote> that's the 3rd thing I teach my students
<BUGabundo_remote> even my fatehr does that!
<semitones> marienz, alright, I'll try fspot-- I always thought it was for *managing* photos
<BUGabundo_remote> and he is computer iletared
<semitones> like a photo album
 * CardinalFang likes "iletared", like it's a verb.  After the iletaring, he was never the same.
<semitones> is fspot lightweight
<CardinalFang> semitones, it's not too bad.
* crimsun changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Official Ubuntu Lucid Lynx support and discussion channel | postinst failing for initramfs-tools 0.92bubuntu64? See bug 519855 | Nvidia users should avoid suspend/hibernate | IRC Guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | Milestones: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynxSchedule | Alpha 2 released: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/alpha2
<crimsun> syn-ack: please see bug 404064
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 404064 in linux "KMS error message while intializing modesetting (during boot and resume) - render error detected, EIR: 0x00000010 [i915]" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/404064
<scotd> will lucid have glibc or eglibc?
<BUGabundo_remote> bug 519855
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 519855 in udev "update-initramfs fails: ./lib/udev/firmware.sh does not exist" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/519855
<Damascene> hello, yesterday netbook launcher wasn't working and there was nothing under the top panel and today after updating the left panel keep blinking all the time and no way to use it
<Milos_SD> Hi
<Milos_SD> I got that bug too now
<Milos_SD> I updated udev :)
<kklimonda> damn, every day my lucid seems to boot a bit slower - I was already close to 15 seonds and now I'm back to 20..
<kklimonda> scotd, eglibc
<Milos_SD> how can I fix udev issue?
<Milos_SD> can I force version to the previouse one?
<Milos_SD> I fixed the udev issue :)
<Milos_SD> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8804856&postcount=25
<petsounds> hi. does anybody know why i get error msg when updating? thanks
<petsounds> " E: Couldn't configure pre-depend virtuoso-opensource-6.0-bin for virtuoso-opensource-6.0, probably a dependency cycle "
<scotd> kklimonda: thanks!
<Torch> looks like i got an update to kernel 2.6.32-12
<Torch> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.32-12-generic
<Torch> cpio: ./lib/udev/firmware.sh: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
<Torch> update-initramfs: failed for /boot/initrd.img-2.6.32-12-generic
<Torch> what do i do?
<zniavre> Torch,  this worked for me >http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8804856&postcount=25
<zniavre> what is new tooltip style from libgtk ?
<Torch> zniavre: thanks, sounds sensible
<CosmiChaos> I did the workaround to get bootlogo with nouveau on plymouth, since latest updates now synaptic imminently forces me to do sudo dpkg --configure -a, what i did what announces: update-initramfs: failed for /boot/initrd.img-2.6.32-12-preempt
<alex_mayorga> CosmiChaos, the exact same thing happens here, got a fix?
<CosmiChaos> i excatly did this nine steps: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/509328 Comment #3
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 509328 in plymouth "Lucid Alpha2: Plymouth does not work with the current nvidia driver (dup-of: 506717)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 506717 in plymouth "[Lucid] plymouth does not display when using nvidia drivers" [High,Fix released]
<CosmiChaos> alex_mayorga, well i just hit few seconds ago by myself
<CosmiChaos> hmm sooooo well reverse engineer it i will have a try
<dupondje> is the bug of the gdm not starting correctly also fixed ? cause I still have a corrupt screen when booted
<alex_mayorga> CosmiChaos, thanks, I'll check it out
<alex_mayorga> dupondje, I guess not, mine is also borked :(
<dupondje> alex_mayorga: you know if there is some bugreport around ?
<CosmiChaos> alex_mayorga, especially step 2 might be a huge problem
<alex_mayorga> dupondje: not really
<CosmiChaos> attention to the correct line again alex_mayorga
<alex_mayorga> CosmiChaos, I see that the bug is a duplicate now
<CosmiChaos> alex_mayorga, step one is definetly not a problem
<CosmiChaos> alex_mayorga, yep but at least the workaround worked ;)
<alex_mayorga> CosmiChaos, fair enough, in any case I wouldn't get the fixes as this messes up aptitude right?
<CosmiChaos> set the commentations right in 3 files, remove line 104 of the conf script, then sudo update-grub ; sudo update-initramfs -u ; reboot and try the sudo dpgk-reconfiger -a
<CosmiChaos> or wait till i tried now
<CosmiChaos> $ sudo update-initramfs -uupdate-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.32-12-preempt ; cpio: ./lib/udev/firmware.sh: Funktion stat fehlgeschlagen: No such file or directory
<CosmiChaos> now i have no idea left ....
<dupondje> Error: API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module has version 185.18.31, but this NVIDIA driver component has version 185.18.36.  Please make sure that the kernel module and all NVIDIA driver components have the same version.
<dupondje> any idea ?
<alex_mayorga> CosmiChaos: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8804856&postcount=25
<CosmiChaos> dupondje, does nvidia-support your card?
<dupondje> guess so ...
<alex_mayorga> CosmiChaos: saw that earlier here, dunno if is the same think, my German is not as good
<dupondje> CosmiChaos: 	Kernel driver in use: nvidia
<dupondje> 	Kernel modules: nvidia-current, nvidiafb
<dupondje> seems so
<CosmiChaos> alex_mayorga, did you already undo the workaround for the bootlogo?
<bjsnider> dupondje, runt he command dkms status
 * alex_mayorga is sitting in a corner scared
<dupondje> bjsnider: nvidia-current, 190.53, 2.6.32-12-generic, x86_64: installed
<bjsnider> have you used nvidia's installer in the past?
<alex_mayorga> CosmiChaos, I'm trying to solve "dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem." first
<CosmiChaos> nvidia-current, 195.36.03, 2.6.32-12-preempt, x86_64: installed  is what i got
<CosmiChaos> alex_mayorga, yeah just run that after the fix you told me ;)
<dupondje> bjsnider: nope, but seems like the logs are not up-to-date, removed, will reboot and see if I get it again
<CosmiChaos> and then try snaptic again
<alex_mayorga> CosmiChaos: baby steps, please?
<CosmiChaos> alex_mayorga, follow that instructions: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8804856&postcount=25, sclose synaptic, run "sudo dpkg --configure -a", start synaptic
<CosmiChaos> the instructions tell: "sudo gedit /usr/share/initramfs-tools/hooks/udev" go to script #50 and change the marked line by removing .sh
<CosmiChaos> it may be a bit scary with nano ;)
<alex_mayorga> CosmiChaos, thanks, let me give that a try
<alex_mayorga> CosmiChaos, updates are working again, thanks!
<CosmiChaos> yep what about your bootlogo?
<alex_mayorga> after lunch I guess :)
<CosmiChaos> brb
<jdobrien> where in launchpad should I report bugs for lucid? I got a "Broken Pipe" message when running the install, but it seems to be working ok
<arand> jdobrien: just mention that it's ssen on lucid, is that when starting or when running the installer itself (ubiquity)?
<jdobrien> arand, it's while booting from the CD image
<arand> Yea, just boot messages, I don't know if that's the kernel, plymouth or gdm, but it's common though...
* crimsun changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Official Ubuntu Lucid Lynx support and discussion channel | recent initramfs generation error fixed in udev 151-2 | Nvidia users should avoid suspend/hibernate | IRC Guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | Milestones: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynxSchedule | Alpha 2 released: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/alpha2
<alex_mayorga> does butterfly-telepathy crashes every other minute for anyone else?
<yofel> yay, kde 4.4.00 :D
<oxymoron> Lucid Lynx users/developers, what can I expect from it in the future stable release? :P
<Bookman> Anyone know if the Wicd/Ubuntu 10.04 bug has been addressed?
<JoshuaL> Bookman, tried a search on the bug tracker?
<Bookman> JoshuaL, I've not had much luck in the past using launchpad.  Very slow and error prone.
<Bookman> Like right now, error.
<yofel> Bookman: which page?
<JoshuaL> ah yeah me too
<sburwood> anyone seen lucid?
<Bookman> yofel, just a search response to "Wicd"
<Bookman> Happens all the time
<yofel> hm, tried 'edge.launchpad.net' ?
<Bookman> Nope, just launchpad.net and gave up.
<sburwood> I have an old P4 2.4G
<sburwood> I hope it'll work on my computer
<yofel> sburwood: you could try a daily live disk and find out ;)
<yofel> don't expect it to work though
<sburwood> yofel: where do I find that?
<yofel> !daily | sburwood
<ubottu> sburwood: Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Bookman> I find this whole bug reporting thing very, very confusing and hard to track/follow.  I gave up yesterday trying to post a bug.
<yofel> sburwood: you'll want the daily-live disk
<yofel> Bookman: generally, if you have problems with launchpad you should ask in #launchpad
<yofel> Bookman: if you have problems with the bug reporting process ask in #ubuntu-bugs
<sburwood> yofel: why shouln t I expect it to work?
<Bookman> yofel, you had a problem yesterday with Wicd, no?
<yofel> sburwood: we get dozens of new packages every day, some work some don't and you won't know until someone tries it
<yofel> sburwood: kubuntu lucid works fine for me so far, but plymouth has grave issues with the proprietare nvidia driver for example
<yofel> Bookman: I use Network Manager
<sburwood> yofel: I use nvidia, so that interests me
<sburwood> thx
<sburwood> I m a bit of a n00b
<sburwood> bye
<alex_mayorga> what do you use to read SMS from your phone via bluetooth?
<alex_mayorga> something more a bit more complete than gnome-phone-manager maybe?
<shushek> hello friends', i tried 10.04 yesterday.. but wasnt able to login after the installation..
<shushek> can anyone advice.. i know it is still in testing
<alex_mayorga> shushek, why couldn't you login?
<shushek> the whole screen was all blank, cant see anything after the logo..
<shushek> i even tried goin into the terminal, but cant see anything there as well but only some faded colors like its not taking my graphics
<shushek> i didnt did a clean installation but it was an upgrade to 9.10
<Bookman> yofel, well, going to #launchpad is useless....hmm how to report a bug about a bug reporting system?
<alex_mayorga> Bookman, isn't there a link to file a bug in launchpad itself somewhere?
<alex_mayorga> Bookman, try https://edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+filebug
<alex_mayorga> so is there a tool that would let me see, delete SMSs messages on my cell using bluetooth?
<alex_mayorga> anyone?
<arand> alex_mayorga: wammu
<shushek> alex_mayorg, can you advice something on my issue
<shushek> if possible
<Bookman> I give up!  Bug reporting/searching does not work.  Reporting the bug in the bug system does not work.  Reporthing that in the bug reporting irc does not work.  I'm exhausted trying to help out!
<alex_mayorga> arand: thanks, will check it out
<mzuverink> How to rid system of brown  ubuntu slider logo on start up?
<alex_mayorga> does evolution supports SMS management?
<mzuverink> is it possible to go back to the post 9.10 gdm login manager w/ a choice in 9.10?
<yofel> Bookman: as I said, if you need help with reporting bugs please go to #ubuntu-bugs, the experts are there
<BUGabundo> ahh
<yofel> hi BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> lost my audio in this session
<BUGabundo> wahts thsat comand that crimsun always says to restart it ?
<BUGabundo> hey yofel?
<BUGabundo> buzzing yet ?
<BUGabundo> hey cool you can drag and detach and later reatach a tab from pidgin :D WIN
<yofel> I'm just installing kde 4.4 final and then  try to reboot my eeePC after a week ^^
<BUGabundo> okay, udev bug fixed!
<BUGabundo> its safe to reboot :D
 * BUGabundo trys to recall the darn pulseaudio restart command 
<virtuald> bugabundo: isn't it just killall pulseaudio and it'll respawn automatically?
<BUGabundo> but its dead already :/
<virtuald> O.O
<BUGabundo> $ ps auxw  | grep pul
<BUGabundo> 1000     17545  0.0  0.0   7404   924 pts/0    R+   21:18   0:00 grep --color=auto pul
<virtuald> you forgot the colors :p
<alex_mayorga> those --color thingies, are they going to be ignored by grep in the near future?
<BUGabundo> I hope not
 * BUGabundo likes the color
 * yofel too
<BUGabundo> $ start-pulseaudio-x11
<BUGabundo> Connection failure: Connection refused
<BUGabundo> pa_context_connect() failed: Connection refused
<BUGabundo> crimsun: ^^^^^^^^^^
<virtuald> doesn't pulseaudio -d -vvvv work?
<virtuald> i meant run it in the foreground i hope that does it
<BUGabundo> $ pulseaudio -d -vvvv
<BUGabundo> pulseaudio: invalid option -- 'd'
<BUGabundo> E: main.c: Failed to parse command line.
<alex_mayorga> BUGabundo, I like the color too, just I don't like the extra line messing my grep results
<BUGabundo> LOLOL
<BUGabundo> alex_mayorga: alias grep to awk it out
<alex_mayorga> specially if you're shell scripting or somehow use them
<kklimonda> BUGabundo, it's either --daemonize=false or -D (depending on whenever you want to run it in forerground or not - not sure which is default)
<BUGabundo> virtuald: it does start, but all I get is dummy channel
<virtuald> what do you mean, it can't find or doesn't use your sound card?
<virtuald> yes/no
<BUGabundo> I mean it needs a reboot
<virtuald> ok
<BUGabundo> now I wonder if there's a away to "reboot" all sound system _without_ restart my laptop
<virtuald> you could try rmmod-ing all sound modules
<virtuald> and maybe restart alsa-base
<virtuald> maybe it's alsa-mixer-save now and not alsa-base and probably not needed
<BUGabundo> hey Amaranth
<Amaranth> howdy
<yofel> ok, reboot worked :)
<metricpiano> is there an evolution mail room?  my #IRC list isn't coming up
<JFo> BUGabundo, I see you had some issues in bug 391215
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 391215 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-180 "vga=791 kernel line option breaks tty consoles" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/391215
<JFo> have you had the same issues with Lucid?
<BUGabundo> JFo: haven't tried it
<JFo> ok
<BUGabundo> and now that I use nouveu I already have that!
<JFo> heh
<Fanfare> Q: How to suggest rosegarden (music) 10 for Lucid?
<kklimonda> Fanfare, what do you mean by suggest? update to the nwere version?
<Fanfare> kklimonda: yes, i see 1.7.3 in the official repo, but there is a 10.0 beta 2 out, Which is a kde4 rewrite of rosegarden...
<kklimonda> Fanfare, but it's still beta - will it get released before march 11?
<Fanfare> hm, good question...
<RAOF> Or, more pertinent, before Feb 18th, which is feature freeze.
<Fanfare> The final release will take place in February 2010.
<kklimonda> Fanfare, the featurefreeze is 18th february and at least beta should be uploaded till then
<kklimonda> before*
<nigelbabu> can someone tell me at what point they see this message? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/39017101/Bildschirmfoto.png
<nigelbabu> its in german, in english its supposed to say "Set display settings"
<kklimonda> nigelbabu, I've never seen this message :)
<nigelbabu> kklimonda, oh
<kklimonda> Fanfare, I'm not sure if you are going to find someone interested in getting package updated till 18th. So unless you are willing to help (in which case you should join #ubuntu-motu and ask for comments) the chance of getting new release into lucid is slim
<virtuald> i've only seen something like that as a pop up from the Display settings icon when I've activated that
<kklimonda> I guess it makes sense - till now I've never used this tool as it doesn't support nvidia drivers
<kklimonda> nigelbabu, as virtuald said it comes from Display settings icon
<Fanfare> I wonder if the Ubuntu-Studio ppl are not interested therein...
<nigelbabu> thanks virtuald and kklimonda :)
<virtuald> 8]
<Fanfare> but i can TRY to help too...
<Guest94638> I see that usplash is in universe in lucid, is it going to be replaced by another tool?
<arand> Guest94638: Plymouth afaik
<kklimonda> yes, plymouth it is
<metricpiano> Trying to use kMyMoney and I need a KDE settings manager to change the date format.  Since kMyMoney won't work on KDE4 I need to install KDE3 and I want to verify that this is correct: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop-kde3 for a KDE3 that will work under Ubuntu 10.4?
<kklimonda> metricpiano, you will need some 3rd party repository for that
<kklimonda> metricpiano, and at least for now the PPA that was used with karmic and previous releases doesn't have packages for lucid.
<metricpiano> will lucid have it by the time it's released?
<BluesKaj> metricpiano, why do you say  kMyMoney won't run on kde4?
<kklimonda> metricpiano, most likely
<BluesKaj> it's available in the repos
<metricpiano> info from ipwizard the kmymoney project admin
<metricpiano> said it wouldn't work
<Ng> erk
<Ng> is anyone else's update-initramfs exploding?
<RAOF> Ng: Yes, that's bug 519855
<yofel> Ng: somewhat about missing firmware.sh?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 519855 in udev "update-initramfs fails: ./lib/udev/firmware.sh does not exist" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/519855
<Ng> yep :)
<dupondje> will the grub2 in Lucid support dmraid ?
<EagleScreen> dupondje: you may ask in #grub
<EagleScreen> ask for the version supperting it and check if it is in lucid
 * maxb boots a lucid partition for the first time in several weeks
 * maxb upgrades 501 packages :-)
<BUGabundo> pff
<BUGabundo> that's nothing
<BUGabundo> wait until 200 of those break
<BUGabundo> wb BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey BUGabundo , been semi successful with wicd on the ralink usb adapter on the desktop.Strange thing is only parts of pages are loading
<BUGabundo> ahah
<BluesKaj> an idea why that would be ?
<BUGabundo> never used wicd
<BluesKaj> i'm on the laptop right now because irc seems to take over 5 mins to connect
<BluesKaj> on the desktop
<BluesKaj> nm doesn't cut it on lucid
<Bookman_> It seems that the Wicd Ubuntu 10.04 is solved!
<BluesKaj> maybe for him it is ...of course he didn't stick around to wait for any reaction:)
<crimsun> virtuald: /etc/init/alsa-mixer-save.conf is an upstart job that I wrote that does precisely what its filename implies. It has nothing to do with unloading alsa driver modules; that's the function of the /sbin/alsa script.
<BluesKaj> wicd isn't working on my pc , it's just cached web data that's loading in the browser, the router indicates the desktop pc is not connected, altho wicd shows 80%
<crimsun> BUGabundo: /usr/bin/start-pulseaudio-x11 no longer explictily invokes the daemon. Therefore, if you have autospawn disabled, you'll need to remove that change (and reenable autospawn).
<virtuald> /sbin/alsa?
<virtuald> this new stuff is so confusing
<BUGabundo> crimsun: please remember me where are the autospawn off ?
<crimsun> virtuald: if you consider "has been there since hardy" "new", ok...
<crimsun> BUGabundo: either in /etc/client.conf or ~/.pulse/client.conf
<crimsun> err, /etc/pulse/client.conf
<BUGabundo> ; autospawn = yes
<BUGabundo> so its default system crimsun
<BUGabundo> FYI I had a session opened in mute, logoff, logon again, no sound since then
<virtuald> i haven't had enough reason to poke around with alsa stuff and sysv init is old enough to still call this new. and sysv init at least had everything in one place (/etc)
<crimsun> BUGabundo: if it isn't a user config, it sounds like some odd GNOME race; there isn't any reason that PA would _not_ autospawn
<virtuald> shouldn't there be a man page for everything in /sbin?
<crimsun> virtuald: file a bug, write a man page, attach a patch
<virtuald> i don't know tex, what can i use?
<BUGabundo> lol
<crimsun> virtuald: also, it has not been used as a proper initscript since ... 5.10
<BUGabundo> crimsun: is there a way to restart all audio stuff?
<virtuald> (just don't expect me to really do it, i'll probably forget about it)
<crimsun> BUGabundo: /sbin/alsa force-reload
<virtuald> crimsun: why not?
<crimsun> virtuald: because it's wrong. It /shouldn't/ be an initscript, which is why it no longer exists as one.
<crimsun> virtuald: namely, why do you need to invoke an /initscript/ to save or restore volumes?
<virtuald> it still looks a lot like an init script to me
<crimsun> virtuald: nothing calls /sbin/alsa
<virtuald> ok
<crimsun> virtuald: it's there purely for convenience, and I'm going to remove it post-LTS
#ubuntu+1 2010-02-11
<virtuald> so i guess it doesn't really need a manpage then
<crimsun> depends how pedantic you wish to be, which is why I recommended the above sequence
<crimsun> I'll happily review a patch if you submit one
<virtuald> ok
<virtuald> is it based on the old alsa-base init script?
<crimsun> it /is/ the old alsa-base initscript
<virtuald> ok
<BUGabundo> crimsun: back. that didn't work very well... it killed half my running apps. restarted the laptop, everything fine now
<crimsun> BUGabundo: _force_- anything doesn't imply graciously
<BUGabundo> eheh
<virtuald> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.32-12-generic
<virtuald> cpio: ./lib/udev/firmware.sh: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
<virtuald> anyone seen this?
<RAOF> Yes, it's still bug 519855
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 519855 in udev "update-initramfs fails: ./lib/udev/firmware.sh does not exist" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/519855
<kklimonda> virtuald, bug 519855
<virtuald> thank you
<virtuald> oh i'm using se.archive i guess that's why it hits me
<virtuald> so i guess i just ln -s...dpkg...rm firmware.sh
<crimsun> um
<crimsun> or you could read the topic :-)
<virtuald> hehe you never expect there to be anything interesting
<crimsun> I changed it twice today explicitly because of the udev issue
<virtuald> o.o
<virtuald> i'd like to see shorter topics
<crimsun> for what rationale?
<crimsun> I always place important topics near the beginning
<virtuald> tl;dr
<crimsun> even with a screenreader, it's pretty efficient
<virtuald> i'm in lots of channels there's a lot of noise
<crimsun> sure. I'm in over three hundred, so I know the pain.
<virtuald> i'm not in that many
<kklimonda> crimsun, 300 irc channels?
<virtuald> 30 is a lot to me
<virtuald> crimsun: and you still get work done. amazing.
<crimsun> virtuald: I mostly ignore people to get work done. It also helps that my day job is completely walled off, so I don't need to worry about irc. :-)
<virtuald> crimsun: you don't work with computers?
<xTheGoat121x> Question: the new "MeMenu" that I've read articles on... is it working?
<RAOF> Yes.
<xTheGoat121x> Then the next question is, is there any way to install it on Karmic?
<coz_> so what's the deal now with plymouth?   has any fix been done with nvidia ?
<coz_> anyone have an agp nvidia and tried to enable fastwrites and sba?   It doens work here
<MWisBest> I have a problem. There's this ugly transparent CPU monitor thing in the upper right corner of my screen. I'm pretty sure it has something to do with the whole "virtuoso-server" package thing. How do I get rid of it? Also, I'm in Kubuntu, and it's NOT a widget.
<yofel> MWisBest: can't think of anything right now, can you get a screenshot?
<MWisBest> How do I get a screenshot?
<yofel> MWisBest: use ksnapshot
<yofel> and then
<yofel> !pastebin | MWisBest
<ubottu> MWisBest: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<MWisBest> I have the snapshot saved. Then what do I do?
<yofel> MWisBest: see the imagebin link ubottu gave you
<yofel> MWisBest: (and make sure there's no private information in the screenshot)
<MWisBest> http://imagebin.org/84299
<MWisBest> I'll be right back.
<MWisBest> I'm back.
<MWisBest> yofel: Any ideas?
<yofel> nope, I've never seen anything like it, but if it's virtuoso related then I can't help as I can't get virtuoso to work here
<MWisBest> Do you get like a, dependency loop error when you try to install it?
<yofel> yes, remove all virtuoso packages, install virtuoso-nepomuk, then the other packages will install fine
<MWisBest> Well I've uninstalled virtuoso...
<MWisBest> All of it.
<rww> What's the smartest way to obtain Kubuntu 10.04 right now? Installing from an Alpha 2 ISO and updating, or is there a daily CD somewhere or something?
<yofel> there are dailies
<MWisBest> The daily CD would be the best bet. That's how I got mine.
<yofel> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<yofel> now to get the kubunt link...
<MWisBest> Alpha 2 wouldn't fit on a CD, so I looked around and the daily build was 699MB that day.
<yofel> rww: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<rww> yofel: Ah, thank you :)
<yofel> heh, the amd64 iso is oversized again ^^
<rww> no problem, I'll just throw it through usb-creator and USB it.
<MWisBest> I wonder how they're ever gonna fit all this onto a CD. I mean my main distro, Mepis, is barely getting 4.3.4 on a CD.
<MWisBest> Now that it's 4.4.0 for Kubuntu... eww.
<billybigrigger_> hey all
<billybigrigger_> anyone here have any luck connecting an ipod touch to lucid?
<billybigrigger_> or karmic for that matter i gues
<billybigrigger_> guess
<alex_mayorga> Hi, I've got this at boot "/ filesystem has errors [SIFM]" has my HD passed away?
<arand> alex_mayorga: time to fsck?
<alex_mayorga> arand, how-to?
<arand> sudo touch /forcefsck
<arand> then reboot
<nigel_nb> whats the rhythmbox version on lucid?
<nigel_nb> 0.12x ?
<arand> !info rhythmbox
<ubottu> rhythmbox (source: rhythmbox): music player and organizer for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 0.12.6-1ubuntu8 (lucid), package size 1602 kB, installed size 15672 kB
<nigel_nb> thanks arand :)
<alex_mayorga> arand, thanks, but when I go into recovery the screen goes blank, due to noveau I believe
<arand> alex_mayorga: recovery opption in boot menu?
<alex_mayorga> now it's "UNEXPECTED INCONSITENCY run fsck manually", looks rather screwed
<arand> alex_mayorga: do you get a shell there?
<alex_mayorga> no, no shell, just failed mountall
<arand> alex_mayorga: then run "fsck -fy /dev/sd##" from a livecd and hope for the best.
<alex_mayorga> all the ttys are unresponsive at that point
<alex_mayorga> let me try that
<alex_mayorga> arand: thanks, I just have 9.10 Live CDs, does it matter?
<arand> alex_mayorga: as long as it supports the filesystem it should be fine.
<arand> alex_mayorga: Did you by ny chance do any hard shutdowns lately?
<alex_mayorga> no that I can think of, all with shutdown menu
<arand> alex_mayorga: Ah, I just managed to completely hoose an ext4 system with shutdowns that way, kind of scary..
<alex_mayorga> does 9.10 support ext4?
<rww> yes
<arand> alex_mayorga: yea, even jaunty does
<arand> 9.10 installs ext4 by default even
<alex_mayorga> arand: there are sda, sda1, sda2 and sda5 which is the one I should pick?
<arand> alex_mayorga: sudo fdisk -l should tell you which is the root "/" ext4
<arand> Or simply have a look in gparted
<alex_mayorga> 0.2% non-contigous, reboot?
<alex_mayorga> it was sda1 it seems
<arand> It should say "Filesystem was modified!!" and something, that should be finished then
<alex_mayorga> yep, it does
<alex_mayorga> cross fingers and restart? anything else that might help?
<arand> alex_mayorga: not that I know of, I guess you could mount the partiton and look at it from the liveCD, if you wanted...
<alex_mayorga> arnad: it booted again, thanks I owe you :)
<alex_mayorga> now that I remember before I shutdown last time transmission was complaining /home was not writable, is that a clue?
<arand> alex_mayorga: That most likely means "/" and hence /home (assuming you ahve them both on one partiton/filesystem), has been seeing errors, and hece have been remounted to read-only as a safety precaution..
<foxbuntu> hey all, anyone here work with clutter?
<arand> The filesystem goes acko-whacko, and the kernel responds with "fsck you, I ain't touching that"
<alex_mayorga> arand: just confirming the toshiba drive on this vaio laptop is a lemon, thanks again, really appreciate your help
<foxbuntu> I am trying to get clutter-cairo for lucid
<arand> alex_mayorga: make sure you backup important stuff on the partition in question, should next time not be as lucky :)
<alex_mayorga> arand: luckyly I don't have anything important in the computer :)
<arand> alex_mayorga: Since you're running alpha, you'd better not :D
<alex_mayorga> or so I believe, I certainly need one of those 1TB external disks just for fun, not toshiba, thats for sure
<alex_mayorga> arand, so very true :)
<Amaranth> I wonder what happened to clutter-cairo...
<Amaranth> I think they may have just rolled it into the main clutter library...
<F40PH> !ops
<IngForigua> Hello
<RAOF> Hello #ubuntu+1.  Who'd like to help me test for some Banshee crashes!
<IngForigua> Someone try a open a pdf file with a password on evince and it crash?
<crimsun> RAOF: I'd love to, but I'm completely the wrong person as I'm running master HEAD ;)
<RAOF> No, that's fantastic.
<crimsun> oh, ok. Have at it, then...
<RAOF> Try to play a video in Banshee.  Any video.
<crimsun> nice
<crimsun> yeah, that's kinda boomish.
<RAOF> Ok, so, that crashes due to gtk client-side windows.  Good.
<RAOF> Now, let's try again, but setting the GDK_NATIVE_WINDOWS=yes environment variable.
<RAOF> The video won't crash now, but I'd like you to try switching between video, starting a new song, and then going back to the “now playing” tab for the album art display.
<RAOF> If it's anything like my copy of banshee, *that* will crash (eventually) in some impossible part of Cairo.
<crimsun> any estimate on when it might crash? song change? after seeking forward some amount?
<RAOF> Start playing some video, which'll take you to now-playing.  Then start some other song so there's a change in the now-playing display to the track information + coverart.
<crimsun> interestingly enough, starting banshee-1 from a Terminal without GDK_NATIVE_WINDOWS=yes nondeterministically allows me to play the video
<RAOF> It's the wonders of threading.
<RAOF> Sometimes gdk doesn't die when you call gdk_x11_window_ensure_native in a random thread.
<RAOF> Or possibly sometimes gstreamer picks the gdk thread as the thread to first call the relevent bit of banshee.
<crimsun> well, playing the video definitely switches to now-playing, but selecting another song (and playing it) doesn't switch automatically. Is the latter supposed to switch automatically?
<RAOF> You'll need to switch back to now-playing manually.
<RAOF> And the crash should occur as it tries to switch back.
<RAOF> (Eventually; this sometimes takes a couple of goes for me)
<RAOF> I'm pretty sure the relevant transition is video->coverart
<crimsun> can't reproduce it here, unfortunately
<crimsun> I should amend that to "can't reproduce it here yet"
<RAOF> Heh.
<RAOF> Are you on i386 or x86-64?
<crimsun> the latter.
<RAOF> While you're here, want to test a patch to make deterministicly play video? :)
<crimsun> -EPARSE
<RAOF> IE: to fix the nondeterministic crashes in playing video.
<RAOF> To make it work without GDK_NATIVE_WINDOWS
<crimsun> I can try in about 40 minutes
<crimsun> lemme know round about then if you still need me to
<RAOF> Ok.
<DanaG> oh yeah, is all this fancy new rgba stuff what makes even static Flash objects hammer the cpu?
<cwillu> DanaG, some days I think you'd be happier running redhat 5
<cwillu> :)
<DanaG> Bleh.
<DanaG> Yum?  Yuck.  Bleh.
<cwillu> it doesn't have the fancy new * stuff that makes * crappy :)
<anniky> I just upgraded from karmic to lucid last night, and this morning networkmanager doesn't seem to want to work at all
<anniky> I can't even connect with an ethernet cable
<anniky> anyone know where I should start?
<cwillu> anniky, dhclient from a terminal?
<cwillu> start with doing things by hand
<cwillu> you'll either succeed where the tool didn't (and thereby have an excellent guide to what the tool did wrong), or you'll fail (in which case you'll probably know why the tool failed :p)
<anniky> right.. I tried ifconfig, forgot about dhclient
<anniky> it worked, thanks
<anniky> ok, next step. the network-manager daemon is up and running, but knetworkmanager is reporting "Network Management Disabled"
<anniky> maybe I'll try nm-applet
<cwillu> check if dbus is running
<anniky> two instances of dbus-daemon
<anniky> one of dbus-launch
<anniky> ok, nm-applet also said networking disabled, but it allowed me to start it
<anniky> so I guess that means that knetworkmanager has some problem?
<anniky> hrmm... konversation is no longer part of kubuntu-desktop?
 * anniky is now naught101
<rww> anniky: correct. Quassel replaced it.
<naught101> ok, cool
<crimsun> RAOF: sorry, going to have to beg out this time. Have some high priority errands.
<RAOF> crimsun: That's just fine.
<rww> naught101: intrepid was the last version with Konversation in kubuntu-desktop
<RAOF> crimsun: It's bug https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=590085 if you want to chase it later.
<ubottu> Gnome bug 590085 in Playback "Playing video in queue crashes banshee" [Critical,Needinfo]
<naught101> rww: oh, right... soory, been under a rock :)
<syn-ack> Hrm, I'm trying to file a bug against the trackpad driver, would anyone know which package is responsible for that off the top of their head?
<rww> xserver-xorg-input-synaptics, or something like that
<crimsun> RAOF: ok, thanks
<ZykoticK9> trying to get a Logitech Internet Keyboard's "Files" button to work.  xev show no input when button is pressed.  "tail -f /var/log/messages" says "Unknown key pressed" then released, and then states "use 'setkeycodes e005 <keycode>' to make it known"  following http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=903190 suggests adding command to /etc/init.d/hotkey-setup < which doesn't currently exist on my system.  running "setkeycodes e005 144" gives "C
<ZykoticK9> ouldn't get a file descriptor referring to the console" - any suggestions?
<Machtin> good morning - or whatever time it is where you live.. http://pastebin.com/d55d4f4a9 <- any thoughts on that?
<Machtin> oh, got it - found the bug on launchpad
<hyperstream> is the Emerald theme broken in lucid?
<ZykoticK9> hyperstream, emerald is a no-longer support program think about dropping it.  But i have no idea, don't install it "anymore", it is sweet though ;)
<hyperstream> ZykoticK9, ahh, yeah just trying to figure out how to install a decent theme, failed with theme packages for gtk2, any other engines worth attempting?
<ZykoticK9> hyperstream, i "wish" i had a suggestion for you - i don't :(
<hyperstream> Well ill guesss ill try and figure out how to install these compiz theme's lol
<tolonuga> if I recompile something with "0.6.19-1ubuntu2" for karmic,so people can test the package, what should be the new version? "0.6.19-1ubuntu2~karmic1"?
<diverse_izzue> hi all. i'm affected by the initramfs generation error. how do i recover?
<nigelb> I'm trying to set up a chroot environment for lucid and ran into trouble
<nigelb> some can help me point out whats going wrong?
<raq> hi i have problem with 10.04
<raq> freezee after use sudo or su
<raq> any idea to correct it ?
<raq> is someone here :P ?
<ZykoticK9> is there some method of getting chromium-browser to use IcedTea/openjdk-6-jre in Lucid?  about:plugins show no java, tried to copy libflashplayer.so to /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins/ and start with "chromium-browser --enable-plugins"
<RAOF> Nope; as far as I know, the Java plugin requires more NSAPI than chromium implements at this point; similarly, moonlight doesn't support chromium either.
<ZykoticK9> RAOF, thanks
<raq> RAOF are you useing lucid?
<nigel_nb> just a doubt, when I'm trying to get schroot working inside karmic, debootstrap needs to built from the source for lucid?
<vivid> how is the working state of lucid right now?
<vivid> anyone? is it stable enough to test on a daily machine?
<nigel_nb> vivid, plenty of people have tried.  Works fine for me though I didn't install yet
<nigel_nb> I got a VM and also tried a live CD
<KE1HA> Hello all. I want set up a Lucid box for bugs testing & documentation, anyone have a descent guide / link for setting up a dev environment for this purpose??
<Coffe> i guess it might be the initramfs problem that made my grub say load kernel first ?
<Coffe> is it possible from a live cd now . to rescue my system ?
<benste> HI, know it's Feautre Freeze tomoroow, but who should be asked if I'd like to merge a new empathy version - cause of it's facebook integration ?
<raq_> how raport bud into 10.04 bugs without lucid ?
<raq_> i have now debian and i want raport lucid bug
<benste> raq_: you may use launchpad to report it
<raq_> where can i select distrubution ?
<raq_> i raported but not tagged lucid
<benste> raq_: could you pass me your bug ID ?
<raq_> Bug #520393
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 520393 in ubuntu "10.04 Freezee screen after sudo or su" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/520393
<raq_> it is my bug raport
<benste> raq_: tagged your rEEEEEEEport with lucid :-)
<raq_> thx
<raq_> have someone similar problem with lucid ?
<benste> didn't have it yet
<benste> -> did you try in GUI and CLI ?
<benste> raq_: in https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/100686 you're asked to provide the output of "groups" - even if you didn't change soemthing it may behelpful to provide it
<raq_> i know but i dont use lucid now
<raq_> now i'm using debian sid and i'm waiting for maybe beta 1 of lucid
<raq_> btw. was hal remove from lucid ?
<marienz> raq_: somewhat. the libraries are still needed, but the actual daemon is left uninstalled by default.
<marienz> I don't know what the plan for the remaining library dependencies is.
<raq_> udev now must more do ?
<marienz> udev, various devicekit things, yes.
<raq_> thx bye
<Milos__SD> Hi
<Milos__SD> I need help
<Milos__SD> I updated some packages from Lucid repo (libc6, mountall, ureadahead...)
<Milos__SD> and now I can't boot my system... it says: mountall: can't connect to plymoth .... mountall: event failed - 2 times
<Milos__SD> :(
<Milos__SD> how can I fix that?
<TheInfinity> single user mode and look whats the problem?
<Milos__SD> how can I do that?
<sburwood> I tried yesterday's daily live cd image.  The background still looks like 9.10
<sburwood> I appreciated the work, but see that there is still a lot of work to do
<sburwood> bravo to all who contribute to Ubuntu
<sburwood> is alpha2 better than the live cd I got last night and can it be livecd?
<Milos__SD> TheInfinity, I tried that single user mode
<Milos__SD> and " mountall: event failed is the last thing I see :(
<Milos__SD> and I can't do anything
<TheInfinity> Milos__SD: then you should repair it with an live disc and chroot
<raq> i'm back
<raq> better is use daily cd to install or alpha 2
<Milos__SD> TheInfinity, how?
<Milos__SD> I did chroot and tryed to downgrade, but it wants to remove all packages I have :S
<TheInfinity> Milos__SD: then find the dependency prob :)
<Milos__SD> I did downgraded libc6 and mountall, but I had the same problem :S
<Milos__SD> the only solution I see, is to install plymoth fully
<Milos__SD> or do full upgrade to lucid
<TheInfinity> uhh ...
<TheInfinity> you have a partitial upgrade?
<TheInfinity> wtf?
<Milos__SD> I only updated Openoffice
<Milos__SD> and it updated libc6, mountall and some other packages I can't remember right now ... :S
<raq> if i install alpha 2 i can use sudo and su but if i upgrade i can't, so better is download and install daily ?
<yofel> raq: huh? how did that happen, did you got removed from the 'admin' group?
<raq> no
<TheInfinity> Milos__SD: you just made a course in "how to come into dependency hell - fast version"
<raq> i was in sudo, admin
<raq> ,raq
<TheInfinity> Milos__SD: -> NEVER use packages from different releases if you dont know exacly what you do
<yofel> raq: well, if you run 'groups' in a terminal when you can't use sudo, does it list the 'admin' group?
<yofel> as only the admin group has sudo rights
<raq> when i use id write admin, sudo, raq and more groups
<Milos__SD> I thought I  knew what I was doing... :)
<yofel> raq: then you should be able to use sudo fine
<raq> but it freezee screen :d
<yofel> raq: wait, does it freeze the screen once you press ENTER?
<raq> yes
<TheInfinity> Milos__SD: best idea would be complete reinstall
<yofel> known bug, lemme get the bug #
<TheInfinity> Milos__SD: and using karmic open office
<yofel> raq: bug 516412
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 516412 in plymouth "Pressing <Enter> causes X to freeze" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/516412
<Machtin> hm.. i could need some help: when i boot my box, it won't start.. i can enter my luks-key, which works, but before /dev/mapper/home is mounted to /home, the system doesn't continue booting.. i have to alt+print+k to get to a root shell.
<Machtin> from there i can mount the device and "startx" with my user..
<Machtin> however, i think a lot of the boot-procedure is missing.. resulting in things like i have no sound.. (i also have to pump -i eth0 to get networking working)
<raq> what do plymouth ?
<yofel> raq: boot splash (usplash replacement)
<raq> if i remove it it should work ?
<yofel> it should I guess, I have purged plymouth here and removed splash from the kernel boot line
<raq> i'll try it
<raq> i'll install lucid and write if it fix my problem
<Milos__SD> TheInfinity, I can boot generic kernel, but can't boot my custom 2.6.33-rc7 kernel :S
<Milos__SD> what can be the problem there? :S
<TheInfinity> Milos__SD: you have to recompile it
<Milos__SD> and it will work?
<Milos__SD> I'll try that :)
<Milos__SD> do I need to set some extra CONFIG or?
<TheInfinity> your system will get lots of problems if you use packages of two releaes
<Milos__SD> last post from here
<Milos__SD> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mountall/+bug/503212
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 503212 in mountall "mountall crashed with SIGSEGV in main() without initramfs" [High,Fix released]
<Machtin> E: Couldn't configure pre-depend virtuoso-opensource-6.0-bin for virtuoso-opensource-6.0, probably a dependency cycle.  <- can i purge that package or do i need it?
<yofel> Machtin: remove them, install virtuoso-nepomuk, then you can install them again
<yofel> about needed or not: I don't really know how nepomuk works so I don't know
<Machtin> okay
<Machtin> thanks :)
<petsounds> Machtin, i have the same problem. tell me if you find a way to  fix it. thanks
<Machtin> petsounds: you mean the one from 14:04:09(CET) or 14:16:38? because yofel's suggestion worked perfectly.
<Machtin> though i'm still unable to boot without interrupting via alt+print+k.
<petsounds> Machtin, E: Couldn't configure pre-depend virtuoso-opensource-6.0-bin for virtuoso-opensource-6.0, probably a dependency cycle.
<Machtin> well.. 141751  yofel> Machtin: remove them, install virtuoso-nepomuk, then you can install them again <- that does the trick, petsounds
<petsounds> Machtin, kk
<Machtin> oh.. and i solved that other problem by removing plymouth.. though it was just a guess: thanks yofel :)
<mesula> Is Banshee going to replace Rhythmbox?
<JoshuaL> i hope not
<mesula> JoshuaL: IIRC, when Karmic was in development, adoption of Banshee as the default music player was pushed back to Karmic+1
<kklimonda> ikonia, why have you kicked him? just curious :)
<ikonia> kklimonda: then part message is clear
<kklimonda> ach - thanks
<ikonia> kick message even
<petsounds> Machtin, yofel so if i get E: Couldn't configure pre-depend virtuoso-opensource-6.0-bin for virtuoso-opensource-6.0, probably a dependency cycle. error. i just remove and reinstall this package?
<Q-FUNK> are the search engines for firefox packaged separately now?
<genii> petsounds: The package virtuoso-opensource-6.0
<petsounds> genii, when i run sudo apt-get virtuoso-opensource-6.0 it says the package is not installed. what did i miss?
<petsounds> *remove
<alex_mayorga> !virtuoso-opensource
<alex_mayorga> n00b question: what's the best way to keep lucid up to date aptitude dist-upgrade/upgrade/full-upgrade/safe-upgrade
<petsounds> genii, this the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/374004/
<genii> petsounds: sudo apt-get install virtuoso-opensource-6.0
<genii> petsounds: After that finishes the rest of the update will be un-stalled
<petsounds> genii, should i enter the password for virtuoso configuration or just leave it empty?
<genii> petsounds: Empty passwords are never a good idea
<alex_mayorga> or should I just use the gui for lucid updates?
<diverse_izzue> i was affected by the recent initramfs generation issue and now have a broken dpkg. how can i recover?
<Q-FUNK> alex_mayorga: the gui update-manager tool is quite okay.
<Q-FUNK> diverse_izzue: go visit the matchign bug and manually apply the patch that is seen there.
<raq> plymouth works good why nvidia or not yet ?
<Q-FUNK> diverse_izzue:  http://launchpadlibrarian.net/39011493/udev-firmware.patch
<Q-FUNK> diverse_izzue: alternately, temporarily make a symbolic link between the old and the new script, then run "sudo dpkg  -a --configure"
<raq> ...good with nvidia..
<alex_mayorga> Q-FUNK, what would be the proper command line, trying to automate the whole ordeal
<Q-FUNK> wget http://launchpadlibrarian.net/39011493/udev-firmware.patch  && sudo patch -p0 < udev-firmware.patch
<raq> use /nick raq
<Q-FUNK> && sudo dpkg  -a --configure
<Q-FUNK> argh.  split line
<Q-FUNK> wget http://launchpadlibrarian.net/39011493/udev-firmware.patch  && sudo patch -p0 < udev-firmware.patch && sudo dpkg  -a --configure && sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<diverse_izzue> Q-FUNK, thanks, will do
<BluesKaj> howdy
<metricpiano> what is the URL to read the channel?  I get the message but couldn't get the location
<BUGabundo_remote> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<BUGabundo_remote> metricpiano: ^^^^^^
<metricpiano> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<metricpiano> so what am I looking for if problems with last update?
<metricpiano> bug 506717
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 506717 in plymouth "[Lucid] plymouth does not display when using nvidia drivers" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/506717
<metricpiano> I'm having the [ENTER] key lockup problems after the last update (within 24 hours), the last time it was when I was messing with video drivers for my ATI, and I'm wondering if something in the last update "fixed" nividia but broke mine... bascially every time I hit [ENTER] the sys freezed and I can't even CTRL+ALT+F2 to a prompt.  Also when booting I get black screen and have to switch to F2 screen then back to F7 to get GUI t
<metricpiano> o render... which again is a symptom of video card problems... so is there a video update recently, and how do I roll it back if so?
<BluesKaj> metricpiano, which driver?
<metricpiano> i've been using whatever comes with 10.4 from a month ago, it works and when I tried to update things broke and I couldn't get them back... I know really useful... how do I find out?  Last time I just reinstalled to fix the video driver issues
<metricpiano> that is when I tried to load ATI drivers and controllers things got bad, up until the last Update Manager update things were fine
<BluesKaj> metricpiano, no nvidia won't break ati
<metricpiano> also my ICEauthority wouldn't update after the update manager reboot... have no idea what ICEauth is so don't know if it is related.  fixed by chown and 644
<metricpiano> the only thing I've come across in the IRC logs is some discussion of nividia and something about [ENTER] and plymoth so I'm shooting in the dark
<raq> hi i'm back
<raq> problem with nvidia and plymouth didn't resolve
<raq> i purge plymouth and i can work normally
<metricpiano> is your problem wiht plymouth that the [enter] key locks up the system?
<raq> yes
<metricpiano> because I have ATI and am having the same problem
<BluesKaj> metricpiano, lucid 10.04 is an alpha release under development ..use the terminal to do your upgrades
<metricpiano> how do I purge plymouth?
<raq> sudo apt-get purge plymouth
<raq> in recovery mode
<BluesKaj> not a good idea!
<raq> why ?
<raq> but it works
<BluesKaj> unless you know it will solve your problem , leave it alone , it's there for a reason , transition from boot to your login
<metricpiano> how do I know it will solve the problem without removing it? :)
<BluesKaj> exactly
<raq> remove 'splash' in grub doesn't work
<BluesKaj> go ahead , be my guest ...just be ready to reinstall gnome-desktop-environment if you can't get past the prompt
<metricpiano> did plymouth get updated recently?  how to tell?
<raq> reinstall resolve problem ?
<metricpiano> the last time I reinstalled to solve a similar problem it worked, but because reinstalling rolled back to the CD version that worked for me... and the problem was introduced by my own manually trying to update the drivers so since then I've been fine
<metricpiano> raq, did you have ICEauthority problems right before this?
<raq> no, after upgrade from alpha2 to actual build
<metricpiano> ok, I had an ICEauthority issue at the same time
<metricpiano> when you booted did you have to switch terminal screens to get the GUI to render?
<raq> no
<metricpiano> where did you find info on purging plymouth?
<raq> "sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup" <- it maybe resolve problem without remove plymouth
<raq> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/510524
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 510524 in plymouth "Multiple freeze during boot" [High,New]
<raq> i try reconfigure and i will back
<metricpiano> it worked for me, updating bug report
<metricpiano> raq, it worked for me
<metricpiano> without purging
<raq_> reconfigure ?
<metricpiano> yeah: sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<raq_> where did you do it ?
<metricpiano> ran it, rebooted and the GUI came up (a symptom of mine) and the [ENTER]  key no longer crashes
<metricpiano> in terminal window
<uffo> can someone tell why desktop wont boot anymore and stays blank if i remove akonadi, how i can safetly remove it??
<metricpiano> not recovery mode... whatever normal is
<metricpiano> uffo, when my desktop won't boot often I can get it by switching to a terminal (CTRL ALT F2) and then back (CTRL ALT F7)
<BluesKaj> uffo, the safest method is to disable akonadi in settings
<metricpiano> I don't know what akonadi is so can't help with that
<raq_> i will try it
<uffo> BluesKaj: i want to remove it but how i can force it to remove without taking desktop
<Alexia_Death> uffo: if something has a dependency, its usally so for a reason.
<BluesKaj> uffo, it's a default , so removing it will take most of your desktop with it , just disable it in system settings
<uffo> Alexia_Death: akonadi is for those kde contacts, pim etc... but kde desktop should not be affected, developers should make possible to remove it in final 10.04
<uffo> opensuse has removed it by default SO it is possible
<Alexia_Death> uffo: often dependencies are created a t build tme.
<Alexia_Death> uffo: if something is off by default is not the same as being able to remove it if it was default. Dings may have been built against it and wont work, even if left.
<uffo> Akonadi is not needed by lot of people http://www.tuxmachines.org/node/42728
<raq_> for me works only purge plymouth
<raq_> when i reconfigure and select my laptop (fl90) and reboot
<metricpiano> did you put plymouth back before?  although if it works for you why mess you know
<raq_> it doesn't work
<raq_> what did you select when do you reconfigure consol-setup
<metricpiano> all the defaults.. well the were defaults for me, USA, normal keyboard, tty [1-6]... I don't remember everything exactly, but the ones I looked through the options for, it seemed the best was already highlighted
<raq_> i don't know
<raq_> :)
<Drakeson> you wouldn't know why invoke-rc.d scripts are not automatically "start"ed on reboot, would you?
<Drakeson> maybe I have to dpkg-reconfigure a package but I don't know which one.
<raq_> FL90 have problem with plymouth and reconfigure console-setup doesn't resolve problem with X freezee after [enter]
<syn-ack> Anyone else expereincing the same thing as I am in bug 520288?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 520288 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics "Trackpad killswitch won't kill trackpad in Lucid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/520288
<ikt> are there any changes coming up for empathy
<ikt> I got a message from someone and didn't notice for an hour :///////
<aboSamoor> Hi, how can I connect facebook in empathy ?
<ZykoticK9> aboSamoor, it' MUCH easier to just juse Pidgin with the pidgin-facebook plugin (with empathy there are ways to hack the same pidgin plugin into empathy, but i have never gotten it working)  best of luck.
<Killeroid> ZykoticK9: I assume you were talking about facebook support in pidgin? I'm pretty sure I saw something online about facebook enabling xmpp
<ZykoticK9> Killeroid, yes facebook-chat + pidgin (or empathy) -- i'm not sure what xmpp is
<ZykoticK9> Killeroid, oh - interesting
<Killeroid> ZykoticK9: its an open messaging protocol
<ZykoticK9> Killeroid, news from yesterday :)
<Killeroid> ah, thats why i remembered it so quickly
<coz_> any changes in plymouth?
<Killeroid> aboSamoor: http://www.facebook.com/sitetour/chat.php
<ZykoticK9> aboSamoor, possibly ignore what i said - you 'might' be able to get empathy going with facebook MUCH easier then i thought
<raq_> no a i have fl90 and problem with plymouth
<Zorael> Do I have to make any special symlinks to get IcedTea to work with Chromium?
<ZykoticK9> Zorael, it doesn't :(  I was asking about that last night in this channel, and got it on GOOD authority it won't work
<taneli> why is the wallpaper not spread on two monitors like it used to be?
<taneli> how to make it like it was in karmic ...
<ZykoticK9> taneli, i'm certainly experiencing the same thing with my Twinview setup - thought i was going crazy actually, good to know i'm not alone ;)
<taneli> ach, but no solution then? btw, are your screens all the same size?
<ZykoticK9> taneli, yup
<taneli> alridy, mine are of different sizes, i was kind-of guessing that might have been the issue...
<Volkodav> I have it spread on my laptop and second monitor
<Volkodav> they are different sizes and rez
<ZykoticK9> taneli, I thought it might be caused by not using a dual-monitor wallpaper (which i wasn't), but now when i switch to a dual-monitor sized wallaper it's still doing the 2 wallapers and looks all messed up :(  now i want this fixed too!
<taneli> Volkodav, what does "gconftool-2 -R /desktop/gnome/background" show for you?
<Laumonier> im trying to run on lucid lynx but when im launching it i just have a black screen is there any solution for it???
<Volkodav> taneli: That laptop is at work
<Volkodav> I can only tell you tomorrow
<Volkodav> I wish I could ssh in it but I turned it off
<taneli> yeah, if I'm still hanging around
<coz_> hey guys.. anyone here play with compiz animatioin.xml and libanimation.so to get the genie effect on lucid?  I have tried several times and each time it removes the animation plugin from compiz
<arand> coz_: Oh, it's gone in LL?
<coz_> arand,  it seems to be ... I have had to reinstall the plugins main to get it back
<coz_> three times :)
<coz_> checking on compiz-dev now also
<coz_> however this is a lucid issue
<ZykoticK9> taneli, my googling of twinview backgrounds on lucid isn't turning anything up?  any luck on your end?  my "gconftool-2 -R /desktop/gnome/background" just shows the background image being used, but no resolution or technical display info
<taneli> hmmm, yeah my only guess wrt gconf settings was that there's an extra option to picture_options that makes it work
<DanaG> hmm, is kde 4.4 network manager thingy SUPPOSED to not list any wifi networks at all, ever?
<ZykoticK9> DanaG, I'm getting the impression that KDE might be having a little more issues then Gnome on Lucid right now - there seems to be more errors with ? DBUS or something similar?
<DanaG> oh, and kde netbook thingy sucks, compared to both the gnome netbook thingy and kde regular.  =þ
<Volkodav> KDE is always and everywhere more issues
<Volkodav> lol
<DanaG> Ugh, and damn xorg developers have the X server lie about DPI, so I end up with really tiny text.
<DanaG> The text in my konsole
<DanaG> is literally 2 millimeters tall.
<DanaG> er, 3 millimeters.
<dupondje> google gone from search enginges ?
<kklimonda> dupondje, default has been changed to yahoo
<kklimonda> dupondje, but google wasn't removed - you can change to it yourself
<DanaG> argh, brightness control also doesn't work in kde.  back to gnome I go.
<alex_mayorga> So how do I add Facebook into Empathy? http://blog.facebook.com/blog.php?post=297991732130
<DanaG>   * ALSA: ice1724 - Patch for suspend/resume for ESI Juli@
<DanaG> wow, that's a lame product name.
<taneli> Volkodav, when did you last update your system? or more specifically, nautilus or gnome-desktop?
<DanaG> Juliat.
<DanaG> Lame.
<DanaG> =þ
<ZykoticK9> could anyone suggest what package to file a bug under dealing with how Gnome's "Appearance Preferences" is rendering backgrounds on a dual monitor setup?
<taneli> aZykoticK9, did you have this problem for a long time? It probably broke in a update two days ago, can you confirm?
<arand> ZykoticK9: Isn't the background handled by nautilus in some way?
<ZykoticK9> taneli, i cannot confirm it is has been since i install lucid, or an update recently - sorry
<ZykoticK9> arand, yes actually - i can turn the background off using gconf setting
<taneli> gnome-desktop-2.9.90 has changes that could explain the bad behaviour
<taneli> changelog says it was uploadad 09 Feb
<taneli> 2010
<taneli> http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-desktop/commit/?id=303111fc48a74addbf408ddd47d6d88ca43b5e45
<ZykoticK9> taneli, but i'm not sure if the problem existed before!
<ZykoticK9> taneli, OH thanks!
<ZykoticK9> arand, /app/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop if unchecked, and Compiz is allowed to draw the wallpaper works as expected - so Yes it's certainly "handled by autilus"
<ZykoticK9> s/autilus/nautilus
<taneli> ZykoticK9, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=603551
<ubottu> Gnome bug 603551 in libgnome-desktop "Image doesnt scale for dual monitors" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<ZykoticK9> taneli, that was EXACTLY the link I have been looking for - thanks so much
<taneli> you welcome, i go sleep
<Zorael> What could cause KNetworkManager to just say "Unmanaged" and "Network Management disabled"? It's really refusing to do anything.
<Zorael> The network-manager service is running, and stopping it causes KNetworkManager to change its icon (so it's not completely detached from reality).
<tux__> hey did anyone elses recent updates bork their X ?
<ZykoticK9> Zorael, have you set something in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<Zorael> ZykoticK9: No, this is a fairly fresh installation, interfaces only has the vanilla 'auto lo' entry
<ZykoticK9> Zorael, i have no idea then.  best of luck.
<tux__> anyone?
<DanaG> hmm, what benefit does the new "preempt" kernel flavor give?
<arand> !rt
<ubottu> The RT kernel is the Ubuntu kernel with a realtime preemption patch applied. It is included in Ubuntu Studio by default. For more information please see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RealTime/
<arand> DanaG: is it not that ^ ?
<DanaG> ah, yeah.  Is it useful at all for non-audio-production type of stuff?
<tux__> hi
<arand> DanaG: Have no idea, never looked into it...
 * maxb crosses fingers, prepares for lucid upgrade
<maxb> *sigh*
<maxb> I wish there was a way to stop release-upgrader reinstalling mono on every release
<BUGabundo> maxb: ahaha
<BUGabundo> welcome to the future
<BUGabundo> ahah
<BUGabundo> 2nd lucid freeze to crash
<BUGabundo> rebooted into 2.6.33 and nouveau only works at 800px.
<BUGabundo> w00t
 * BUGabundo goes back to 2.6.32
<kklimonda> 2.6.33?
<kklimonda> why would you use it?
<kklimonda> and complain about nouveau? :P
<BUGabundo> no idea
<BUGabundo> I got it some how in the last updates :\
<kklimonda> afair mainline kernels from ppa are built without staging so they shouldn't even have ouveau kernel bits
<kklimonda> isn't it -13 ?
<BUGabundo> not MY FAULT
<BUGabundo> err
<BUGabundo> let me check
<kklimonda> 2.6.32-13
 * BUGabundo is tired
<BUGabundo> 2.6.32-13-generic
<BUGabundo> do we still need to disable ACPI in VB?
<BUGabundo> I'm making a new ubuntu karmic VB for my FLOSS class in Saturday
<BUGabundo> yofel_: kklimonda: ^^
 * BUGabundo tries
<charlie-tca> Far as I know we do, BUGabundo
<kklimonda> BUGabundo, bug 510571
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 510571 in virtualbox-ose "-11 & later kernels won't boot with acpi, -10 works, Lucid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/510571
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: when did it fail?
<BUGabundo> so far vb is booting live cd
<kklimonda> BUGabundo, or you can install a newer version of vb
<BUGabundo> I got the last one available in the repos
<kklimonda> (some beta probably)
<kklimonda> yeah - it isn't yet uploaded anywhere
<dupondje> weird, enabling ubufox gives me only ask.com as search engine, disabling gives all search enginges
<dupondje> something broke ?
<charlie-tca> Couple of weeks ago is the last time I tried with ACPI
<BUGabundo> I can change it after install?
<BUGabundo> by kernel parm, right?
<kklimonda> BUGabundo, yes - by adding acpi=off to kernel command line (you can even edit /etc/default/grub and use update-grub)
<BUGabundo> thanks
<arand> BUGabundo: Or use the 3.1.4 beta2/svn virtualbox, apparently..
<BUGabundo> arand: ppa or something ?
<arand> I'm just a bit worried how we're going to get the fix into all vbox versions currently, since I think all fail with lucid.. not good.
<kklimonda> arand, SRU if it's worth it
<arand> BUGabundo: don't know, I know that the svn failed to build with dependency error when I was messing with it and pbuilder..
<BUGabundo> thanks
<BUGabundo> keep me posted
<arand> kklimonda: I'm not even sure what the appropriate patch is...
<BUGabundo> might need it up to Saturday :p
<BUGabundo> does it make sense a SWAP in a VB ?
<arand> Probably, especially since you tend to have a lack of memory..
<BUGabundo> host has 4GB, vm 1.5G
<arand> BUGabundo: not sure but afaik, the same argument as with normal swap would apply..
<BUGabundo> quick OT poll: what topics would you like to see mention or would talk about in a introduction to Open Source desktop apps, running of a Ubuntu Karmic install ? . feel free to PVT me with ideas
<charlie-tca> ease of installation of software
<charlie-tca> no need to install hardware drivers
<BUGabundo> _coufg_
<BUGabundo> Sotware Center is a MUST... and still ppl don't know about it
<kklimonda> BUGabundo, I'd talk about why there is so little support from Software Vendors ;)
<rww> BUGabundo: as you know, #ubuntu-offtopic exists for questions like that :)
<kklimonda> right
<BUGabundo> just teach a new user about it today... her admiration: "don't I need to go look in the internet?"
 * BUGabundo follows rww hint
<BUGabundo> ahahahh the VM default size screen is too small for ubiquity installer :)
<charlie-tca> just maximize ubiquity
<BUGabundo> no maximize button
<arand> BUGabundo: alt+f8 and move towards the edge to be resized
<arand> BUGabundo: or alt+ middlemouse
<BUGabundo> I know
<BUGabundo> I did it
<BUGabundo> only missed the toolbar
<arand> Always annoying in vms, update manager is to long as well :/
<BUGabundo> hey... the new VM booted fine
<BUGabundo> without touching ACPI
<BUGabundo> arand: kklimonda: ^^^^
 * BUGabundo tests vb utils
<arand> BUGabundo: Karmic vm?
<BUGabundo> VB
<arand> Whats the guest?
<arand> Only Lucid fails *inside* a vm
#ubuntu+1 2010-02-12
<BUGabundo> host: lucid 64, guest karmic 32
<BUGabundo> ahhhhh
<arand> BUGabundo: Yea, It's the guest kernel version that exposes the bug in vbox, not the host...
 * BUGabundo wonder why both karmic and jaunty lost portuguese keyb this week
<DanaG1> rsync: recv_generator: failed to stat "/home/dana/.thunderbird-3.0/dana/dana/ImapMail/imap.gmail-1.com/INBOX.mozmsgs/%7BDIGIT%7D%7BDIGIT%7D%7BDIGIT%7D%7BDIGIT%7D%7BDIGIT%7D%7BDIGIT%7D%7BDIGIT%7D%7BDIGIT%7D%7BDIGIT%7D%7BDIGIT%7D%7BDIGIT%7D%7BDIGIT%7D%7BDIGIT%7D%7BDIGIT%7D.78456B2DB2%40W34J14R.wdseml": File name too long (36)
<DanaG1> nice.
<BUGabundo> ahahaha
<LimCore> hi, anyone on Lucid can test following bug?
<LimCore> it takes just copy-paste 5 commands as root, then 5 as user, very fast
<LimCore> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/subversion/+bug/520743
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 520743 in subversion "svn stoped asking for auth, and connects as anonymous - giving usually svn: Authorization failed" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<BUGabundo> without reading the bug, FYI in debian unstable that doesn't happen
<LimCore> BUGabundo: you mean my bug?  cool :) but are you sure, how do you know :)
<BUGabundo> I use SVN daily
<LimCore> if you could copy paste this 2 sets of commands and paste the user part as comment for Debian, we would have a clue :)
<BUGabundo> ping me tomorrow
<BUGabundo> if I have some free time at work, ill test both debian and lucid
<LimCore> BUGabundo: if you help me guys, I am going to increase security in SVN by  1) authz also for ssh+svn  2) more GOD DAMNED logging
<LimCore> ok woot BUGabundo.   btw got jabber?  limcore@jabber.org
<BUGabundo> done
<histo> Wow all kinds of problems in new updates over the last few days
<histo> I can no longer resume from suspend monitor doesn't turn back on.
<BUGabundo> me too
<BUGabundo> histo: what GPU and driver?
<histo> I can't boot in to gdm. I get a mouse and a blinking curser int he upper left.  I have to switch to tty and restart gdm
<histo> BUGabundo: intel 915 I believe.
<histo> BUGabundo: whatever driver defaults to.
<BUGabundo> histo: I bet you are with newer kernel
<BUGabundo> boot into the -12 older one
 * BUGabundo was hit by the same
<histo> BUGabundo: problem was there with 12
<histo> BUGabundo: I think I have to go back even further
<DanaG1>  hmm, %7b and %7d seem to be left and right curly brackets.
<DanaG1> so that error message really was:
<DanaG1> /home/dana/.thunderbird-3.0/dana/ImapMail/imap.gmail-1.com/INBOX.mozmsgs/{DIGIT}{DIGIT}{DIGIT}{DIGIT}{DIGIT}{DIGIT}{DIGIT}{DIGIT}{DIGIT}{DIGIT}{DIGIT}{DIGIT}{DIGIT}{DIGIT}.78456B2DB2@W34J14R.wdseml.
<maxb> has anyone else tried playing DVDs in totem on lucid?
<maxb> For me, the video plays for ~1s then freezes, whilst the audio carries on
<bubulein> moin moin
<bubulein> im trying to setup a wireleslan ( broadcom BCM4312 ). after a reboot i can see the wlan0 with ifconfig. if i try iwlist scan i get no result for this card. what can i do to solve this prob ( any addinal information needed?) running Linux nick 2.6.32-13-generic #18-Ubuntu
<bubulein> i instelled the driver acording to this tut: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1266620
<kklimonda> anyone know how to debug hibernation?
<h00k> Interesting, I have had an empathy update that shows in upgrade manager but I cannot check it
<ChogyDan> kklimonda: nvidia card?
<kklimonda> ChogyDan, yes - with nouveau driver
<ChogyDan> kklimonda: there is some sort of issue with nvidia, (mentioned in topic)  but I don't know much further..
<h00k> Yeah, I just ran into the nvidia-suspend issue on accident
<kklimonda> looks like I get hit by some variation of the bug 499940
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 499940 in linux "[lucid regression] does not resume from hibernation, restarts fresh" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/499940
<kklimonda> but resume is so slow I'm not sure if it's worth it
<joebodo> when my laptop is idle for a couple of minutes - i have to unlock the screen - where are the settings to adjust this ?
<ZykoticK9> joebodo, re:locking - check System / Preferences / Screensave - checkbox for lock screen at bottom
<joebodo> ZykoticK9, thx - my screen saver menu item was not visible for some reason
<bcurtiswx> the current kernel in VBox doesn't boot.. what's to add to the grub menu to get it to boot to the -13 kernel.. is is ACPID=off ?
<arand> bcurtiswx: acpi=off... or use SVN/beta2 vbox according to Bug #510571 ..
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 510571 in virtualbox-ose "-11 & later kernels won't boot with acpi, -10 works, Lucid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/510571
<bcurtiswx> arand> thx
<arand> i think there's some serious SRUing to be done there..
<bcurtiswx> idk if it will happen tho
<bcurtiswx> anyone lose their mouse if they use guest additions on vbox?
<ZykoticK9> bcurtiswx, see if this helps http://sites.google.com/site/lucidlynxdreams/how-tos/virtualbox-mouse-integration-in-alpha2
<bcurtiswx> ty
<bjorkintosh> ubuntu's frozen AGAIN!
<bjorkintosh> it does this 6 times a day, easily.
<bjorkintosh> and yes, i know it's ubuntu+1. but it doesn't have to be this silly.
<bjorkintosh> i suspect it's always the same problem.
<bjorkintosh> anyone else having problems with i915?
<arand> bjorkintosh: Everyone? I've heard people grunt about it yes..
<bjorkintosh> so it's a known issue with i915?
<arand> All I've heard is complaints, since I'm not on intel I haven't paid much attention, there's probably a bug though, if one looks around a bit
<ZykoticK9> bjorkintosh, lucid hasn't frozen on me once - totally different hw mind you
<bjorkintosh> 6 or more times a day.
<bjorkintosh> sometimes while actually using the machine.
<bjorkintosh> but it's always X which freezes.
<ZykoticK9> that's crazy
<bjorkintosh> the rest of the machine is accessible via ssh.
<ZykoticK9> mind me asking the gfx card?
<bjorkintosh> i915
<bjorkintosh> i'd never had a problem with it until very recently with lucid.
<billybigrigger_> anyone here familiar with ifuse?
<ZykoticK9> should bug that exist upstream (in Gnome) be reported again in Ubuntu/Lucid?  What if the upstream bug say Unconfirmed, does that change anything?
<billybigrigger_> is anyone alive?
<foxbuntu> billybigrigger, define alive?
<foxbuntu> anyone else have issues with 2.6.32-13?
<foxbuntu> I cant even boot it
<foxbuntu> everything just dies and causes a reboot
<billybigrigger_> i used to just boot into recovery mode
<billybigrigger_> worked for me
<billybigrigger_> i'm having dependency issues with ifuse
<billybigrigger_> trying to connect my ipod touch to lucid, not working so well...installing ifuse from karmic repos doesn't seem to work
<billybigrigger_> problems with libusbmuxd1 and usbmuxd
<philip__> does the current build contain KDE 4.4 (not RC1)?
<syn-ack> anyone know anything about the decision on bug 520288?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 520288 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics "Trackpad killswitch won't kill trackpad in Lucid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/520288
<billybigrigger_> syn-ack, is that laptop specific?
<syn-ack> I'd just like to know that it has/will be looked/assigned and taken seriously or what is all
<syn-ack> billybigrigger: yes
<billybigrigger_> i just tried mine, works ok here, running up todate lucid on and hp g61
<syn-ack> hrm
<syn-ack> I would certainly like to know what the hell is going on then
<i_is_broke> dumb question i cant remember tho, is ssh installed by default?
<billybigrigger_> definitely odd
<billybigrigger_> i_is_broke, ssh client yes, server no
<syn-ack> i_is_broke: the client
<syn-ack> heh
<i_is_broke> ok thank you billybigrigger
<i_is_broke> ill have to add it then after i do the updates.
<syn-ack> urg
<syn-ack> I know this isnt hardware. >:|
<i_is_broke> i havent had a issue with ubuntu lucid on any hardware yet, but of course i dont use ati either...
<syn-ack> I don't use ATi either
<syn-ack> this isnt a video issue
<Linux-CLI> hi
<Linux-CLI> How do I make the following command list in reverse order? - find "$PWD" -follow -type f | sed -e "s|.|File:\t|"
<ZykoticK9> Linux-CLI, could you just append a pipe to "sort -r"?  if you don't get an answer here try repeating in #bash
<Linux-CLI> ZykoticK9: Having trouble, unsure where to put that line
<ZykoticK9> Linux-CLI, I'm not sure either, try asking in #bash, i bet they'll know ;)
<DanaG> ugh, weird... I copied .kde dir from one computer to another... and ended up with TWO panels on top of each other!
<vish> DanaG: are you on kubuntu?
<DanaG> well, it's a base of ubuntu, with kubuntu-desktop installed on top.
<vish> DanaG: can you confirm Bug 411760 ? [/me uses Ubuntu]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 411760 in plasmoid-quickaccess "Quick Access uses the "up one directory" icon instead of "Home" icon" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/411760
<DanaG> weird...
<DanaG> "Session active, idle not inhibited, suspend not inhibited, screen idle.  If you can see this text, your display server is broken and you should notify your distributor."
 * vish not really sure whats going on there , but the poor OP has been quite patient ;)
<vish> DanaG: you got that again?
<vish> session idle*
<vish> DanaG: i think chris just figured it out > https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=609720
<ubottu> Gnome bug 609720 in gnome-power-manager "Can sometimes miss idle reset alarm, causing display to blank when it shouldn't do" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<DanaG> It's different from before.
<vish> DanaG: Bug 423694
<DanaG> er, string is a bit different.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 423694 in gnome-power-manager "session active, not inhibited, screen idle message" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/423694
<DanaG> yeah, that's the old one.
<DanaG> new one says "idle not inhibited"
<DanaG> and "suspend not inhibited"
<DanaG> ugh, damn xorg devs.... giving me 3mm high letters because they thought it would be cool to LIE about screen size.
<DanaG> http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=23705
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 23705 in Server/general "xserver 1.7.0rc0 uses wrong dimensions" [Normal,Reopened]
<DanaG>      wip20091206~lucid~ppa1 0
<DanaG>         500 http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid/main Packages
<DanaG> argh, how do I find out WHICH ppa a package comes from?
<philip__> ok I'm going to take the plunge...update-manager -d here I come
<Mike1> a late version of Cadsoft Eagle would be great in Ubuntu 10.04!
<Mike1> though it’s closed source :-(
<vish> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<vish> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Lucid Lynx (10.04) release milestones can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<BUGabundo_remote> Bons Dias
<l3on> Hi all... someone of you is able to upgrade this morning ??
<Machtin> uhm, yes
<edakiri> What pages link to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule ?
<Machtin> pardon?
<l3on> I'm receinving this:
<l3on> Failed to fetch http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/protobuf/protobuf-compiler_2.2.0a-0.1ubuntu1_amd64.deb  404  Not Found [IP: 193.206.140.37 80]
<l3on> Failed to fetch http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/protobuf/python-protobuf_2.2.0a-0.1ubuntu1_all.deb  404  Not Found [IP: 193.206.140.37 80]
<l3on> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<l3on> using apt...
<l3on> All is fine instead if I use aptitude
<edakiri> I was wondering how a user should find the page other than in the topic of this channel.  It seems that it is scarcely findable.  It seems it is not linked in or linked in well in the wiki.
<Machtin> l3on: maybe italy-servers are down
<tsimpson> update your package list
<tsimpson> "sudo apt-get update"
<Machtin> edakiri: if any one cares about the release schedule, he'll probably google "lucid release schedule"
<edakiri> I cared and had difficulty finding.
<Machtin> http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=en&q=lucid+release+schedule&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8 <- first result for me :o
<l3on> Machtin: I repeat... aptitude upgrade works fine.
<edakiri> If I had not known that it existed, i would have thought it did not exist because there is no link to it.  also I did not remember that it's name had "lucid", so that was not a search term for me.
<Machtin> l3on: pardon
<Machtin> edakiri: okay, you got a point
<edakiri> In #moin they helped me do a search to find out what links to the page.  The 'what links here' could be part of the theme.  They noticed ubuntu has moin version 1.6 and debian 1.7.  current seems to be 1.9.
<tsimpson> googleing for "ubuntu release schedule" should give you some hints, and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseSchedule will always point to the most recent
<edakiri> useful to know.
<dupondje> ok its official :)
<dupondje> search plugins ARE broken :)
<BUGabundo_remote> guud morning dupondje
<dupondje> hii :)
<bubulein> good morning
<bubulein> i have problems with my wlan bt43xx i have collected some inforamtion at http://pastebin.org/90555  would be nice if someone can take a look. im unable to scan the network for a ap
<gnomefreak> bubulein: what Ubuntu release
<gnomefreak> ah nevermind
<bubulein> gnomefreak: lucid
<gnomefreak> bubulein: i saw
<bubulein> gnomefreak: im remoteconnected to this box cause my friend has accessibility problems on the box, thats why we had to ubdate ( ora, speech dispatcher)
<gnomefreak> bubulein: please dont use that pastebin please use http://paste.ubuntu.com/ the one you used always gives you a pop-up and most of the time you cant close windows without forcing it
 * bubulein makes a notice
<bubulein> http://paste.ubuntu.com/374614/
<gnomefreak> bubulein: please file a bug. This looks like a packaging issue
<bubulein> gnomefreak: i have used the same tute some days before but the harddrive crashed
<bubulein> so we hat to reinstall the sys wvia webcam *G*
<gnomefreak> bubulein: doesnt matter. i am just suggesting to file a bug if you would like it fixed
<bubulein> ok thx
<bubulein> gnomefreak: is my pasting enough info?
<gnomefreak> bubulein: for now if they need more info than they will ask you to give it. im not sure what package it would fall under.
<gnomefreak> if you know the package use ubuntu-bugs packagename  and it will add the needed info
<bubulein> ok thank u gnomefreak for your help
<Guest68860> hello, I've installed a grub 1 distorbution and I want to boot ubuntu Lucid. should I copy the section I want from grub.cfg?
<Guest68860> or there is another steps?
<marienz> I don't understand the question
<marienz> Guest68860: you mean you installed grub 1 from the other distro over lucid's grub 2, and need to configure that grub 1 to boot lucid?
<Guest68860> yes
<marienz> Guest68860: then just add an entry using the root, image, initrd and parameters from lucid's /boot/grub/grub.cfg into your grub 1's config (the syntax is obviously different, so you'll have to adjust the new entry)
<Guest68860> ok thanks, I'll try that
<Guest68860> this other Distro was really annoying. it only detect windows :)
<Guest68860> *detects
<marienz> well, I'm not too surprised if things don't deal with grub 2 being installed yet
<Zorael> Suddenly (sometime between today and three days ago), usbmuxd starts saying "Could not get device list: -1", and as a result ifuse can't find any devices.
<Zorael> Just before the message it says "Initializing USB", "usb_init for linux / libusb 1.0", so I'm not sure whether it's actually usbmuxd's fault
<Zorael> Full output: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/374644/
<Zorael> Should I just file it against usbmuxd and hope someone more knowledgeable reassigns it?
<maxb> Is anyone else seeing the "Session is idle" icon sitting in their notification area spuriously, on Lucid?
<gnomefreak> anyone able to reproduce the following bug if so please comment on the bug?
<gnomefreak> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/520918
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 520918 in gnome-terminal "During upgrade/dist-upgrade the terminal window changes color." [Undecided,New]
<Tm_T> hi
<dupondje> gnomefreak: thats in synaptic ?
<dupondje> hmz no
<gnomefreak> dupondje: that is in gnome-terminal
<dupondje> well I don't have that issue on gnome-terminal
<dupondje> but had changing colors in the output of Synaptic
<dupondje> which is a terminal also in fact :)
<gnomefreak> you dont know what a terminal is? are you running Lucid?
<dupondje> I know what terminal is dude :) but had changing colors on upgrade in synaptic also ... its not the same, but could be related
<gnomefreak> dupondje: you use synaptic to upgrade and what changes color?
<dupondje> gnomefreak: in synaptic you can give terminal output of the upgrade going on, well sometimes that terminal text changes color
<gnomefreak> dupondje: it sounds like the same. please add your info to bug report and change status to confirmed
<dupondje> will do it in some hours
<dupondje> gtg now :)
<dupondje> will see if I can reproduce and add screen of it
<cjohnston> is anyone having trouble with lucid constantly freezing within a couple minutes of rebooting?
<gnomefreak> cjohnston: does restarting after that help?
<cjohnston> gnomefreak: for a couple minutess
<cjohnston> and then it does it again
<cjohnston> ive been on the computer for half hour and hard restarted atleast a dozen times
<gnomefreak> cjohnston: ah ok not same problem. I suggest filing a bug using "ubuntu-bug linux" without the "  it would also be a good idea to copy/paste the output of top. Whe you feel it start happening
<gnomefreak> s/Whe/When
<cjohnston> theres no start.. its random, and just happens
<cjohnston> i can be in the middle of typing in irc and it will freeze
<gnomefreak> cjohnston: ok than forget the top output
<gnomefreak> im betting you will see Xorg using most resources when in top
<gnomefreak> cjohnston: disable everything in System/Preferences/start up applications. reboot and see if you can reproduce it than
<cjohnston> ok
<gnomefreak> you will than get a general Xorg but we can add that back afgterwards
<gnomefreak> s/afgterwards/afterwards
<cjohnston> k
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<gnomefreak> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> just had X crash during the latest update/upgrade , but went into a tty and updated/upgraded again, then rebooted, then X restored
<BluesKaj> hi gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> i havent had X crash in Lucid yet
<BluesKaj> well, no harm done so far ...lucid here too
<BluesKaj> gnomefreak, could be a kde4.4 thing
 * gnomefreak wont use KDE anymore at least not until they fix the freezing/hanging
<BluesKaj> not getting that
<BluesKaj> my understanding is it's an ati and intel graphics driver problem
<Giles> Why does about:plugins not work anymore in epiphany?
<Giles> I am sure i have seen it since the switch to webkit
<coz_> hey guys  just found something a bit odd... when editing  .so an xml file for one of the plugins in compiz it removes the animation plugin...that's odd enough/..however when trying to upload the contents to either pastebin or speedyshare  I get   parsing error    http://www.picpaste.com/Screenshot_9.png
<coz_> Amaranth,  did you make any changes to compiz that might result in this?
<metricpiano> is there a way to change the CD automount to always be executable?
<ripps> what is this? indicator-sound? Is this a new mixer applet?
<ripps> Huh... it doesn't work. Maybe pulseaudio needs to be update first.
<WaY_> hello
<WaY_> what happends to the clock on kubuntu lucid in the kde bar? it's a bug or something?
<MWisBest> Umm... anyone who heard about my troubles with the weird CPU monitor thing last night, it's fixed.
<MWisBest> yofel: my problem got fixed.
<xnox> I've downloaded desktop daily image yesterday. After installing it in VManager (kvm) on boot I get input/output error and a a kernel panic "attemped to kill init" and at this point boot hangs
<xnox> my google-fu failed at finding reported bug / workarounds. Any suggestions?
 * Blues-Man cheers
<stone1343-40> hi, my question is about wi-fi on Lucid, that keeps stopping. it doesn't disconnect, just stops. I have to manually disconnect and re-connect, any suggestions?
<stone1343-40> hi, my question is about wi-fi on Lucid, that keeps stopping. it doesn't disconnect, just stops. I have to manually disconnect and re-connect, any suggestions?
<tgpraveen12> stone1343-40: probably best to file a bug on that
<tgpraveen12> giving ur wifi card details at al
<tgpraveen12> and all
<stone1343-40> what package, what info can I give?
<tgpraveen12> probably linux-kernel
<tgpraveen12> give ur card name and details and since when it is happening/did it happen on karmic etc
<dupondje> evening :)
<metricpiano> recently installed programs with software center disappear from the app menu after reboot... any ideas?
<zniavre> there is an alternative for volume control ?
<metricpiano> lucid just updated the volume control... I like it better, is that what you're asking about?
<zniavre> i do not like at all
<zniavre> usualy im not using this notification applet
<metricpiano> i saw an announcement about the new volume control, they said it had been an applet (?) or something before... maybe there is another applet you can put in it's place
<metricpiano> sorry, not that helpful :)
<ZykoticK9> metricpiano, did you remove Pulseaudio?
<zniavre> no problems
<metricpiano> no, the new volume control was part of update manager
<ZykoticK9> metricpiano, just curious - i'm still seeing the old volume control - haven't rebooted (and it asked me too) since most recent updates - perhaps i should ;)
<metricpiano> yeah, I read about it, updated and rebooted and it was there.  how that works IDK. :D
<virtuald> i reset my panels and got two volume controls
<zniavre> what was the name of the "old"one please ?
<virtuald> i think it's gnome-volume-control-applet
<zniavre> virtuald,  it was this one but it does not exists anymore
 * zniavre s crying
<virtuald> what do you meanm, they pulled it from the archive?
<zniavre> it's not into synaptic anymore
 * metricpiano is curious, "why do you hate the new one so much?
<virtuald> i hate the new one because it moves around a lot
<zniavre> im not using notification stuff first
<virtuald> so i have to reset my panels every now and then. but you didn't ask me.
<zniavre> it does not fit well my gnome-panel
<metricpiano> oh, i'm just using stock panels and it's under the speaker icon as a menu, the old one was horrible under the speaker icon as mute was a separate menu
<virtuald> if i open one of the program etc menus i can't move the mouse over the "new" menus and have them pop down without clicking again
<virtuald> and the other way around.. it's not well integrated
<zniavre> +1
<zniavre> if you are not using empathy or evolution this applet is useless
<tntc> WOW.  Is it just me or is almost everything way faster in 10.4 than in 9.10?
<tntc> does that have to do with the kernel?
<Tscheesy> tntc: KDE ?
<tntc> Tscheesy: naw, Gnome.  Stuff like login, running applications
<tntc> heck, even VMware workstation is running smoother.  Including the VM inside.
<tntc> FFS, Win7 just gave it a 5.4 for 3d gaming performance.
<tntc> it was a TWO before.
<bullgard> What Empathy version (or release) is to be expected for Lucid?
<ZykoticK9> !info empathy
<ubottu> empathy (source: empathy): GNOME multi-protocol chat and call client. In component main, is optional. Version 2.29.90-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 341 kB, installed size 1284 kB
<bullgard> ZykoticK9: Thank you.  --  How can I figure out what has been changed compared with the curent Karmic version?
<ZykoticK9> bullgard, i have no idea - read a change log somewhere.  good luck.
<bullgard> ZykoticK9: Ok. Thank you.
<DanaG> ieee80211_parse_info_param(): athros AP is exist
<DanaG> nice English there.
<SwedeMike> my 9.10 machine that has been dist-upgraded to 10.04 a few weeks back, today I had problem with kexec-tools not completing post-installation script (just hung there, waited 10 minutes). my alpha2 fresh install in a vbox didn't have this, neither my 8.10 install that has been dist-upgraded numerous times now to 10.04. I dpkg --remove:d kexec-tools and then everything was fine
<bjsnider> DanaG, where was that function coming from?
<BUGabundo> evening o/
<arand> 'lo
<BUGabundo> Amaranth: ping
<BUGabundo> Amaranth: compiz scale plugin stop restoring windows after keyb shortk has been let go
<SwedeMike> I want to apply some patches to the latest 10.04 kernel, I'm following the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile but when I try to do as stated there (has worked before) it says me kernel isn't clean and I need to run mrproper, but that kind of removes all the debian help stuff from the tree :P
<SwedeMike> hm, seems "old fashioned debian way" still works though
<maxb> I'm confused... DVD menus work in totem on my laptop.... what package am I missing on a fresh install to make them work?
<arand> maxb: libdvdread + libcsssomething ?
<bjsnider> at large, ubuntu-restricted-extras
<arand> that won't pull in libdvdcss2 though..
<tntc> libdvdcss2 is for CCS scrambled dvds...
<tntc> arand: maybe you're thinking of medibuntu?
<bjsnider> are you sure it doesn't pull in libdvdcss2?
<zniavre> is there a way to come back at old behaviour of rhythmbox for systray ?
<rww> install libdvdread, then use the script that libdvdread installs to get libdvdcss. there's a wiki page on it somewhere, one sec
<rww> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<rww> The script pretty much just grabs the medibuntu package, I think, but if you're not using medibuntu for anything else, it's probably easier.
<arand> Either rww:s suggestion or medibuntu, depends if you want the package to be locally installed or repo-installed..
<maxb> I have libdvdcss2 installed from medibuntu, but it seems unhappy. I wonder if it's lucid-ready or not
<tntc> maxb: dunn. let me test my install
<maxb> Hrm... i have video.... but only after doing "Next chapter" lots to get from the DVD menu into the actual film
<maxb> "libdvdnav: Language 'en' not found, using '��' instead
<maxb> Hrm, looks like a regression in lucid
<Bookman> I am trying to update but I get the following: E: Couldn't configure pre-depend virtuoso-opensource-6.0-bin for virtuoso-opensource-6.0, probably a dependency cycle.
<Machtin> any bug known that makes it impossible to get back out of suspend to ram-mode?
<ZykoticK9> Machtin, are you using nvidia?
<Machtin> yep
<ZykoticK9> Machtin, see channel topic
<Machtin> pardon
<Machtin> and thanks :)
<ZykoticK9> Machtin, this channels topic includes "Nvidia users should avoid suspend/hibernate" I'm not sure why sorry.
<Machtin> yup, read it.. that's enough info for me
<Machtin> well.. then i'm off to bed and shutting down -h now! night ZykoticK9 :)
<ZykoticK9> Machtin, take care
<IngForigua> Hi
<BUGabundo> hey IngForigua
<IngForigua> Someone can paste the /etc/samba/smb.conf (i need the default pleas)
<IngForigua> trhanks
<IngForigua> hi BUGabundo  :D
<BUGabundo> IngForigua: purge it, and reinstall?
<IngForigua> BUGabundo: hmmmmm excelente idea
<maxb> I believe there's a copy at /usr/share/samba/smb.conf
<BUGabundo> also true
<IngForigua> maxb: Thanks :D
<maxb> Although some values from the debconf database get substituted into that when it is installed
<Michalxo> hello!
<Michalxo> "how stable" lucid is?
<Michalxo> does it have as many bugs as karmic had?
<BUGabundo> Michalxo: its not , nor it will ever be :p
<ZykoticK9> Michalxo, perhaps i have been "lucky" but Lucid has been very stable on my system, does it have Bugs - obviously.
<Michalxo> are you on 32 or 64b guys?
<ZykoticK9> 64 for me
<Michalxo> hm, sometimes 64 has less bugs then 32 :-)
<BUGabundo> 64
<BUGabundo> Michalxo: that's a lie
<BUGabundo> wb hggdh
<hggdh> hi BUGabundo
<Michalxo> BUGabundo in general I know 32 is considered to be "better"
<Michalxo> btw, is there any real usefulness of using 64 instead of 32? (considering u use less then 4GB of ram)
<BUGabundo> I need *proofs* for that claim!
<kklimonda> Michalxo, not even 4GB are a good reason to switch to 64bit anymore
<Michalxo> BUGabundo less bugs in 32 in general? :-)
<kklimonda> there are less bugs in 32bit for sure
<Michalxo> so why the "hell" :-) is everyone preferring 64 over 32?
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: don't tell me you consider PAE an _option_ ?
<Michalxo> is it something like e-penis??
<kklimonda> BUGabundo, I've never had any problem with it
<Michalxo> I have more bits, I am better haha
<BUGabundo> !language | Michalxo
<ubottu> Michalxo: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Michalxo> BUGabundo you know what I mean :-)
<kklimonda> BUGabundo, neither could I notice any performance issues
<BUGabundo> didn't you read the benchmark kklimonda?
<BUGabundo> shame on you
<BUGabundo> :O
<kklimonda> BUGabundo, the only benchmark that matters to me is my daily usage ;)
<kklimonda> BUGabundo, I remember the main concern about PAE was hardware compatibility
<kklimonda> actually I should probably install 64bit version just so I can use pbuilder for both architectures
<kklimonda> maybe if I still remember about it when alpha3 is released I'll give it a try
<BUGabundo> err
<BUGabundo> A3 isn't out already?
 * BUGabundo hates usb-creator
<komputes> BUGabundo: working on it ;)
<BUGabundo> komputes: I won't file bugs...
<BUGabundo> don't want to double LP numbers in a single night
<Michalxo> aplha 3 today??
<komputes> BUGabundo: they are all filed as far as I have tested unless you found a new one, test me - whats the issue?
<BUGabundo> komputes: but if you have a testing version , I'll take a stab
<Michalxo> ah, 25th.. waay to go
<BUGabundo> trying very hard to make a karmic 32 and 64 two kingston pendrives
<BUGabundo> already formated them 2 tiems
<BUGabundo> one from usb-creator, and one from gparted :(
<BUGabundo> komputes: does: "doesn't work" stand for a issue? :p
<BUGabundo> komputes: I'll happy run it in debug mode for you
<BUGabundo> if you point me how
<rww> BUGabundo, Michalxo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
#ubuntu+1 2010-02-13
<BUGabundo> a bit more serious, komputes, it either dies after 300MBs, or raises CPU a lot, or just stucks in usb tranfer
<BUGabundo> rww: I know it by heart
<komputes> BUGabundo: the log ~/.usb-creator.log should have any debug messages
<komputes> BUGabundo: I've seen that before...
<rww> BUGabundo: How come you didn't know that A3 isn't out yet, then ;P
 * komputes is looking
<BUGabundo> komputes: $ pastebinit .usbcreator.log  http://paste.ubuntu.com/375088/
<BUGabundo> ohh and there's always those lovely ones, where you format a pen, and it doesn't see it, until replug
<komputes> BUGabundo: does this PPA https://edge.launchpad.net/~ev/+archive/ppa offer a newer version od usb-creator?
<BUGabundo> and FYI I'm always confused of what really to chose... device or partition...
<BUGabundo> if I'm confused I have no idea what _common_ users feel
<BUGabundo>   Candidate: 0.2.15
<BUGabundo> 0.1.11~ppa1	
<BUGabundo> I don't think so komputes
<hipitihop> I'm still on 9.10 but wonder if any work is happening on Bluetooth support for keyboards/mouse
<komputes> BUGabundo: for the 'dies after 300MB' scenario, try using gparted to delete any partitions on that disk, and then, format it with usb-creator - problem still there?
<BUGabundo> komputes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/375092/ does this make the tiny sense to you ??
<BUGabundo> komputes: funy.... that's what I did, and now I get this error :\
<BUGabundo> its *worse* now
<komputes> BUGabundo: quit usb-creator, unmount the disk and open usb-creator and format the disk
<BUGabundo> :(
<komputes> i know
<BUGabundo> what's the diff between gparted and usb-creator format?
<BUGabundo> WTH
<BUGabundo> komputes: plugging the pen *after* opening usb-creator makes it work :\\\\
<komputes> BUGabundo: not too sure, gparted uses libparted, usb-creator usesmkfs.vfat (i think, not sure)
<BUGabundo> komputes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/375095/
<BUGabundo> it worked but still generated that error
<BUGabundo> md5suming the pendrive now
<naught101> when I start up in lucid kubuntu, knetworkmanager doesn't seem to start networkmanager, I have to quit it, and use nm-applet instead
<naught101> anyone know how I might find out what's wrong?
<BUGabundo> mew
<BUGabundo> komputes: I just formated it with UC (nothing I did managed to allow me to make it work) and now it complains no free space :(
<komputes> BUGabundo: yes, I've seen that before, just eject the device, plug it back in and reformat the drive with UC
<BUGabundo> that's what I did komputes
<BUGabundo> eventually it worked
<komputes> would like to see UC run more stable, which is why I adopted this package
<BUGabundo> but an app that works 2 out of 10, doesn't inspire me much fait
<komputes> BUGabundo: I completely understand that
<BUGabundo> understand I'm not complaining of your or evans work
<BUGabundo> just frustrated of all this fail to make something as simple as a $ dd
<BUGabundo> 1105% complete
<BUGabundo> its not a typo
<BUGabundo> its what I really get "1105% complete"
<BUGabundo> $ pastebinit .usbcreator.log
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/375101/
<BUGabundo> md5sum: WARNING: 1 of 57 computed checksums did NOT match
<BUGabundo> mew
<kklimonda> does anyone know if I can hibernate to the swap file  without doing some voodoo magic?
<bjorkintosh> there's no magic in voodoo. magic is a stage trick.
<Amaranth> BUGabundo: that's a feature, people were complaining about having to hold the buttons down
<BUGabundo> booo
<BUGabundo> Amaranth: but thanks for clearing that
<BUGabundo> would it be too much to ask for a toogle ?
<Amaranth> Yes, way too much
<Amaranth> No more options in compiz
<Amaranth> If someone adds more options to compiz and it isn't in the form of a new plugin I'm going to poke them in the eye
<BUGabundo> :)
<BUGabundo> I guess I'll have to get used to the new way
<LaserJock> anybody happen to know how to add/remove applets on UNE?
<joebodo> seems i lost my volume control in the panel after the last update -
<joebodo> i know they are doing some work on it...
<nigelb> joebodo, there were some memory leaks fixed upstream quite recently, could be that
<joebodo> nigelb, i saw some redesigned ui screenshots for it - i think they were supposed to be in this update
<nigelb> donno, I haven't booted into my vm for some time.
<Bookman> Since updating, my sound no longer works.  When I open Sound Preferences and check the Hardware tab, it is empty.
<joebodo> my sounds seems to be working fine
<nigelb> cjohnston, you're running lucid?
<cjohnston> yes
<nigelb> cjohnston, can you test bug 520315 for me please?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 520315 in rhythmbox "Apple Lossless files will not play in rythmbox" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/520315
<nigelb> cjohnston, there is an audio file attached.  download and see if it works.  comment on what happens :)
<DanaG> ARGH
<DanaG> STUPID PALIMPSEST CAPITALIZED MY VOLUME NAME.
<DanaG> yes, that caps was on purpose.
<DanaG> =þ
<cjohnston> it doesnt play nigelb but it doesnt seem to try downloading anything
<kklimonda> nigelb, doesn't work here
<nigelb> cjohnston, you have to right click and download
<kklimonda> nigelb, is it legal file btw?
<nigelb> kklimonda, you have restricted extras?
<cjohnston> i downloaded the file
<nigelb> I have no clue of the legality
<cjohnston> and played it
<nigelb> it was attached to help test if the bug exists or not
<nigelb> cjohnston, okay.  bug
<ZykoticK9> kklimonda, it's not a legal file - i doubt Skynard would be happy
<nigelb> cjohnston, kklimonda can one of you comment on the bug that it is not playing
<ZykoticK9> sorry Skynyrd
<nigelb> cjohnston, thanks :)
<nigelb> kklimonda, thanks for the comment and removing the file.  I was about to do so myself :)
<kklimonda> no problem
<booboo> hey guys ,, I cant seem to enable SBA and fastwrites on one machine with nvidia agp ...any suggestions/
<nigelb> !rhythmbox
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<nigelb> bah, doesn't give me version number
<kklimonda> !info rhythmbox
<kklimonda> heh
<kklimonda> !list rhythmbox
<ubottu> rhythmbox (source: rhythmbox): music player and organizer for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 0.12.6-1ubuntu8 (lucid), package size 1602 kB, installed size 15672 kB
<nigelb> thanks :)
 * kklimonda wonders why would anyone use name like "libimobiledevice" for something related only to ipods and iphones..
<billybigrigger_> can anyone here help me figure out a dependancy issue
<billybigrigger_> im trying to install ifuse, trying to connect my ipod touch to lucid...and i end up with this...
<billybigrigger_> lemme get the pastebin
<billybigrigger_> kklimonda, do you use ifuse?
<billybigrigger_> i agree with your libimobiledevice statement too :P was thinking about that last night
<kklimonda> not really - I've just noticed it during dist-upgrade and was confused
<kklimonda> billybigrigger_, you can't install ifuse right now - probably related to libiphone -> libimobiledevice migratiion - but that's just a hunch
<billybigrigger_> damn
<billybigrigger_> seriously?
<kklimonda> they seem to be connected
<kklimonda> both have the same homepage
<billybigrigger_> usbmuxd is my problem
<billybigrigger_> have to bear with me a moment, i'm updating apt, on a real slow connection :)
<kklimonda> make sure you are using the main archive
<billybigrigger_> 6k/sec :)
<billybigrigger_> yes i am
<billybigrigger_> here we go
<billybigrigger_> http://pastebin.ca/1794979
<billybigrigger_> kklimonda, nothing related to libiphone
<billybigrigger_> or libimobiledevice for that matter
<Spirits-Sight> how can I fix dpkg? its giving me error "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. "
<Spirits-Sight> when I run the cmd it says "update-initramfs: failed for /boot/initrd.img-2.6.32-12-generic
<Spirits-Sight> dpkg: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1"
<bjsnider> !find /usr/bin/mktextfm karmic
<ubottu> File /usr/bin/mktextfm found in texlive-base-bin
<ChogyDan> Spirits-Sight: isn't there a later kernel?  -13?
<billybigrigger_> bjsnider, that's a handy command :P
<kklimonda> billybigrigger, well - still related to the transition
<Spirits-Sight> I believe so but have not been able to do a update in about 4 days
<kklimonda> billybigrigger, see if you can remove libusbmux0 or does it take out half of the system :)
<bjsnider> yeah, trying to find a karmic equivalent for texlive-binaries in lucid
<kklimonda> Spirits-Sight, bug 519855
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 519855 in udev "update-initramfs fails: ./lib/udev/firmware.sh does not exist" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/519855
<billybigrigger_> kklimonda, libiphone0 depends on it, so does ifuse
<billybigrigger_> thats all
<kklimonda> billybigrigger, ifuse depends on libusbmuxd1
<kklimonda> billybigrigger, at least on my system
<kklimonda> billybigrigger_, and I have no libiphone0 :)
<billybigrigger_> i can't install libusbmuxd1
<kklimonda> billybigrigger, you have to remove libusbmux0 first
<billybigrigger_> http://pastebin.ca/1794985
<billybigrigger_> i can't remove libusbmux0
<billybigrigger_> apt tells me to run apt-get -f install
<billybigrigger_> and thats what i get
<kklimonda> do sudo apt-get --purge remove libusbmuxd1
<billybigrigger_> Package libusbmuxd1 is not installed, so not removed
<billybigrigger_> :)
<kklimonda> then sudo apt-get --purge remove libusbmux0
<kklimonda> if it still doesn't go than there are few other things you can do
<kklimonda> but it should work
<DanaG> argh, stupid "wired network... disconnected" notification.
<DanaG> How about telling me WHICH wired connection is disconnected?
<billybigrigger_> kklimonda, it just tells me to run apt-get -f install
<kklimonda> billybigrigger, ugh
<bjsnider> billybigrigger, run sudo dpkg --reconfigure-a
<bjsnider> i thinkt hat's it
<billybigrigger_> dpkg: unknown option --reconfigure
<billybigrigger_> since when did dpkg lose that option?
<kklimonda> dpkg --configure -a
<bjsnider> dpkg-reconfigure -a
<billybigrigger_> Errors were encountered while processing:
<billybigrigger_>  ifuse
<bjsnider> try removing the newer libusb package you're trying to insta
<kklimonda> billybigrigger, heh - try to apt-get remove ifuse ;)
<billybigrigger_> ok
<billybigrigger_> i think it removed ifuse
<billybigrigger_> ok
<billybigrigger_> none of this is working
<kklimonda> you can edit files in /var/lib/info/ by hand
<kklimonda>  or /var/lib/dpkg/info/
<billybigrigger_> and what would i be looking for?
<kklimonda> probably if you edit libusbmux0.list and delete files that libusbmuxd1 is trying to overwrite it's going to work
<kklimonda> but I can't really guarantee that at this hour :)
<bjsnider> i don't see why you can't just remove the older package
<billybigrigger_> bjsnider, i've tried
<billybigrigger_> i just get told to run apt-get -f install
<bjsnider> "4 not fully installed or removed."
<bjsnider> what 4?
<Spirits-Sight> how do I undo cd /lib/udev & sudo ln -s firmware firmware.sh so its back to the way it should be this was the fix to my issue
<Spirits-Sight> ok workaround now updating fine
<billybigrigger_> bjsnider, what are you referring to?
<billybigrigger_> i think i might not even be trying to install the right app
<billybigrigger_> i just want to dump some music on my ipod touch
<billybigrigger_> but i can't even use the ipod touch without connecting it to itunes...
<billybigrigger_> can't access the phone or anything, brand new out of the box...
<kklimonda> Spirits-Sight, rm /lib/udev/firmware.sh
<bjsnider> billybigrigger, that was in one of your pastebins
<billybigrigger_> hmm
<bjsnider> you haven't mentioned all 4 packages that are in play here
<billybigrigger_> didn't know there were 4 in play
<billybigrigger_> is ifuse even what i want?
<billybigrigger_> i just want to use my bloody ipod touch haha
<LADmaticCA> hey 64bit users...how much ram does your lucid use on boot?
<nigelb> need a little help with testing
<nigelb> Appearance -> Interface means System (menu) -> Preferences -> Appearance -> Interface (tab), under which is a checkbox to enable editable shortcuts; "Editable menu shortcut keys"
<nigelb> then open totem and play video...
<nigelb> change the key for shuffle and check if it works
<kklimonda> hmm, interesting - I got back to rhythmbox in lucid because banshee (has) depended on hal and I like it..
<kklimonda> I wonder what changed since the last time I've used it
<DanaG> hmm, where does a pulseaudio system session store its "cookie"?
<tibasa> ~/.pulse-cookie ...
<DanaG> er, SYSTEM instance.  Not user instance.
<kklimonda>  /var/run/pulse ?
<ripps> geez, indicator-sound is worthless. First of all, it's doesn't even work. Second, the mixer bar is grey, while my theme is nearly black.
<DanaG> yeah, turns out it IS using it there.
<DanaG> It's just forcibly disabling all the stuff that makes pulseaudio at all useful, when run as a system session.
<joebodo> how do you add the new indicator sound ? i cannot find it
<joebodo> ripps, also, you can use the existing gnome-volume-control-applet
<ripps> meh, I dont' even use the mixer applets, I just use the volume keys on my keyboard. I just don't like having something useless taking up space on my panel
<DanaG> It's also ignoring default.pa!
<kklimonda> nice, i like it (new indicator-sound)
<ripps> also, all these indicator applets take up too much space. each indicator has a huge space in between them.
<joebodo> where oh where is the indicator applet,,,
<kklimonda> ripps, they don't look cramped this way.
<joebodo> my right click / add to panel has now indicator-sound applet
<kklimonda> I really hate how close some icons are next to each other in the notification area
<ripps> joebodo: if you have indicator-sound installed, then when you restart gnome-panel it should be attached with the other indicator-applets
<kklimonda> joebodo, it's part of indicator application
<kklimonda> indicator applet even
<joebodo> kklimonda, odd - after the update yesterday, i have no volume applet in the indicator area
<kklimonda> joebodo, and do you have indicator applet?
<joebodo> yeah - network, dropbox shows ok
<kklimonda> no, it's notification area
<kklimonda> there is also indicator applet which shows new volume indicator, rhythmbox icon and few other things
<kklimonda> and it just crashed for me :D
<joebodo> i have notification area 2.29.6 and indicator applet session 0.3.2
<kklimonda> you need indicator applet
<DanaG> hmm, the audio resampling on the ARM sounds a bit odd...
<joebodo> got it - thx
<DanaG> hmm, sample method is the same.
<joebodo> hmm - no volume control with mouse scroll over
<joebodo> *mouse wheel*
<kklimonda> DanaG, why do you run pulse as system service and not as per-user service or however it's called?
<kklimonda> joebodo, already reported
<ripps> Does anybody know why indicator-sound is grey out for me? I do use a remapped default.pa, is that the reason?
<DanaG> It's a beagleboard... no local user.
<joebodo> kklimonda, oh ok
<DanaG> Then again, perhaps I should just MAKE a local user.
<DanaG> But how do you do text-mode "autologin"?
<kklimonda> ripps, maybe
<DanaG> I figured out why it was ignoring: system.pa is still around, and does approximately nothing of the new stuff in PA.
<DanaG> string spacing fail:
<DanaG> < Detailed C-state information is not P-states (frequencies)
<kermiac> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<kermiac> thanks bot :)
<genii> Do the daily builds support zsync?
<kklimonda> genii, hmm.. daily builds of CDs?
<kklimonda> genii, if so then yes
<genii> kklimonda: OK, thanks
<vaibhav> is sun java jdk available in repos, I couldn't find it there?
<genii> Just openjdk afaik
<vaibhav> thanx
<bjorkintosh> anyone know why i keep getting this: [ 2317.100091] render error detected, EIR: 0x00000000
<bjorkintosh> [ 2317.100095] i915: Waking up sleeping processes
<bjorkintosh> [ 2317.100148] [drm:i915_wait_request] *ERROR* i915_wait_request returns -5 (awaiting 89886 at 89885)
<bjorkintosh> [ 2317.100848] [drm:i915_gem_execbuffer] *ERROR* Execbuf while wedged
<bjorkintosh> [ 2317.101443] reboot required
<bjorkintosh> it's happened 8 times in the last 20 minutes or so.
<peppino> is there a way to start a distro fom a directory instead / ?
<jpds> bjorkintosh: Problem with your Intel graphics.
<bjorkintosh> yeah but it was fine before... why would it suddenly be so crash prone, if there was nothing to fix for starters?
<peppino> im not albe to mount with dolphin ntfs devices
<reddos> ciao a tutti ho un problema nonriesco piu a fare gli aggiornamenti ed ad aprire il gestore dei pacchetti si apre questo massaggio sudo dpkg --configure -a hogia provato dal terminale ma non va grazie
<reddos> come posso fare ho ubuntu 10.4
<bjorkintosh> reddos, ubuntu-it ?
<reddos> mi anno detto di venire qui quelli di ubuntu it
<bjorkintosh> reddos, lo siento, me no habla italiano
<bjorkintosh> solo ingles.
<DanaG> wow, this beagleboard has a metric <large amount>load of volume sliders in alsamixer.
<DanaG> yeah, you can put whatever you want in those brackets.  =þ
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/f6c841b2f
<DanaG> Guawd, what is all that?
<DanaG> =þ
<DanaG> Confusing, for one.
<bjorkintosh> DanaG, how much is the beagleboard?
<DanaG> $150, on digikey.
<bjorkintosh> what are you going to use it for?
<DanaG> Bluetooth stuff.  Right now I'm just trying to get the danged usb-net connection working.
<DanaG> It's showing weird packets in wireshark on the host.
<DanaG> I set guest to 00:11:22:33:44:55... and in wireshark, it shows a host ff:ff:00:11:22:33 sending packets of type 4455.  It's like a really bad off-by-one sort of error.
<bjorkintosh> with lucid?
<bjorkintosh> why not with a more stable version?
<DanaG> hmm, all of my stuff around here is on Lucid now.... including the ARM thingy.
<DanaG> I guess I should try it with Karmic on host or on guest.
<DanaG> oh, and if I connect the thing to itself in a loop, lemme' see if that works.
<DanaG> hmm, watching usb0 and dhcp'ing on usb1 works... but not vice versa.
 * DanaG tries an older kernel on host...
<DanaG> still no worky with 2.6.31 host.
<DanaG> hmm, and 2.6.31 guest panics on ext4, or something.
<DanaG> interesting... 2.6.33-rc kernel (not really built for lucid) acts differently with regards to mac address... but doesn't fully boot userspace.
<zniavre> hello
<zniavre> there is a way to came back to the old >volume-applet?
<penguin42> I doubt it
<edakiri> How can i discern whether key codes are the same under Xorg and terminal for a certain key press? I'm trying to diagnose a keyboard layout bug.
<edakiri> The key a non printable.
<marienz> edakiri: if you haven't found it yet: xev is very useful for this kind of thing
<marienz> assuming you mean the "outside of X" kind of terminal: "showkey" there, iirc.
<marienz> and what's this about a new volume indicator I keep hearing? I don't seem to have it yet.
<marienz> perhaps I just need to log out and back in though.
<edakiri> marienz: showkey is right.  also, i also do not have a volume indicator, but i did not have a desktop at initial install.  i selected the gnome task afterwards.
<BluesKaj> howdy
<edakiri> Does anyone else here have a 105-key (international) keyboard?  Does the up arrow cause Print/ScreenShot ?
 * marienz counts keys
<marienz> 104, unless I miscounted.
<edakiri> I was able to fix it.  Just reassigned the screen capture to a different key and then back to print screen.
<nOStahl1> hi guys
<nOStahl1> so whats the focus for lucid lynx
<edakiri> nOStahl1: LTS.  https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+specs
<edakiri> LTS releases focus more on stability, as I understand the theory.
<edakiri> stability/reliability/bugfreeness
<nOStahl1> nice
<nOStahl1> whats the deal with empathy and not being able to /j #chanels
<edakiri> when i ran empathy, it didn't do IRC at all.
<edakiri> nOStahl1: I find pidgin better anyway.
<nOStahl1> aye
<edakiri> nOStahl1: I looked at the software architecture of each and what i saw in pidgin appeared more sensible as well.  Still, pidgin takes a surprisingly large amount of RAM.
<nOStahl1> i thrrew pidgin back on
<nOStahl1> could always use irssi :)
<edakiri> i have not checked how much ram empathy uses because it didn't work at all for IRC.  IRC was not listed for me. Maybe I need to install some empathy extension?
<nOStahl1> nope
<nOStahl1> you just x out of the account creation on startup
<nOStahl1> and then make an account with irc after its loaded up
<nOStahl1> its stupid that irc isnt available from the get go
<marienz> I vaguely recall the necessary backend not being installed by default
<marienz> but I might be remembering wrong
<nOStahl1> i think it was in the beta of karmic koala
<nOStahl1> but not in the live version
<BluesKaj> nOStahl1, quassel is the default irc client ,so maybe the devs wnat to encourage it's use by leaving  irc as an option in the IMs
<nOStahl1> thats qt app
<nOStahl1> that the default in kubuntu?
<kklimonda> what is the main purpose of plymouth in 10.04? because it's not slash for sure :)
<syn-ack> Plymouth is a usplash replacement
<syn-ack> kklimonda: it's purpose is to be able to display your boot logo in native resolutions without having to change modes
<kklimonda> syn-ack, but it doesn't do it currently becauses it kicks in too lat
<kklimonda> late*
<kklimonda> I see the logo for a second before it switches to gdm
<syn-ack> I find that on this system it does... I'm having some issues with it though, myself and it's not plymouth related, methinks
<kklimonda> my laptop boots in under 20 seconds with autologin enabled :/
<kklimonda> and plymouth starts showing logo only after ureadahead is done which is after 11 seconds
<kklimonda> and X kicks in at 13th second
<kklimonda> I should probably force fsck to see it
<syn-ack> I would move plymouth to sooner in the boot process
<kklimonda> it's a design decision
<syn-ack> I'm sure it is
<syn-ack> I still don't like it. :P
<kklimonda> you can move it to initrd by hand but it doesn't really shows up that much ealier though
<kklimonda> s/thought//
<syn-ack> I'm still trying to figure out why I'm having to login via TTY1 and restart gdm
<syn-ack> honestly, it's pissing me off that the bug team hasn't even assigned my bug report to anyone
<kklimonda> doesn't it have something to do with plymouth?
<syn-ack> I'm not sure to be honest.
<kklimonda> remove plymouth and see if it works
<syn-ack> kklimonda: this is my bug... tell me what you think: 519641
<kklimonda> bug 519641
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 519641 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "gdm/x fails to start with error "Broken Pipe" at boot in Xubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/519641
<syn-ack> It mirrors that Casper build that was all messed up on one of the dailies from last week... but yeah considering that casper isnt active on an install... :/
<syn-ack> s/build/bug
<kklimonda> syn-ack, I'd try removing plymouth - I haven't seen a bug similar to this but there are quite a few issues with plymouth and gdm currently
<syn-ack> hrm
<syn-ack> oh wow, don't go removing libplymouth
<syn-ack> heh
<Stik> Yes libplymouth wants to strip Ubuntu lol
<Stik> removing that is
<syn-ack> I'll be damned
<syn-ack> kklimonda: So other than removing Plymouth at this point what would your suggestion to be?
<kklimonda> syn-ack, waiting :)
<syn-ack> Do the Red Hat Folks even have this completely ironed out?
<kklimonda> we can't really just copy their work if that's what you are asking for - too much difference
<kklimonda> they should have it ironed out though
<syn-ack> I know that, I'm more referring to see how they got it working right is all
<syn-ack> kklimonda: if you have access, could you reassign that bug to being a plymouth issue?
<kklimonda> you can't do it? interesting - since when?
<syn-ack> OH THATS RIGHT
<syn-ack> nm
<syn-ack> heh
<kklimonda> interesting, it seems I'm the only person that nouveau is working almost perfectly
<syn-ack> Intel FTW. heh
<syn-ack> kklimonda: You running HP notebooks by chance?
<kklimonda> syn-ack, no - Lenovi
<kklimonda> Lenovo even :)
<syn-ack> The only other "Major" bug for me is that all of a sudden that my trackpad killswitch doesnt
<syn-ack> I've been trying to figure out which package it would be that would control that issue...
<syn-ack> um, this far I've got the bug assigned to xserver-xorg-input-synaptics but that doesn't seem right to me and I'm drawing a blank as to what else it could be
<kklimonda> heh, still no luck with getting plymouth to display earlier
<DanaG> heh, look at the ludicrous number of alsa controls on this device: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=9d3129ca89f63063c76e6583ab9f98067241263e
<DanaG> omap3beagle, specifically.
<DanaG> Guawd, there are way too many sliders there.
<DanaG> All the beagleboard has is one line-out and one line-in... unless there are more on that expansion header.
<bjsnider> CarkitR Mixer?
<bjsnider> what is that supposed to mean?
<penguin42> lucid will run on a beagle? Cool
<crimsun> that really isn't ridiculous
<crimsun> intentionally, ASoC devices have a lot more fine-grained control
<penguin42> It wouldn't surprise me if the OMAP they use has lots of controls but only some are pinned out
<DanaG> I'm currently wrangling with usbnet on the thing.
<DanaG> Oh, and PA audio streaming, even over a 10-megabit usb nic, works amazingly well.  Kudos to the devs for that.
<penguin42> well your bandwidth shouldn't be a problem for audio
<teethdood> anyone else seeing blue shadows in text?
<penguin42> no, but can you describe the program used and also how big a shadow?
<teethdood> mozilla firefox. The font seems to leave a blue smudge. It doesn't look very sharp. (my display is configured correctly to its native res)
<piero> ZykoticK9, Is it polite?
<teethdood> it almost makes black text look like blue hypelinks :)
<ZykoticK9> piero, what do you mean by polite?  it never swears at me.
<ZykoticK9> piero, and we're only on alpha2 right now
<piero> ZykoticK9, well.. Will I have much headpain if I try tu use it in my production machine?
<penguin42> teethdood: I'd try changing font rendering/subpixel smoothing - under preferences->Apperance->fonts - try turning off subpixel smoothing?
<ZykoticK9> piero, DON'T, wait until final for sure!  or at least Beta2 maybe -- right now things are in flux, on a production machine would be crazy
<ZykoticK9> piero, but i'm loving it on my desktop :)
<daedl01> Is there something resioutly broken now in lucid ?
<daedl01> seriously*
<teethdood> penguin42: that did the trick. Thanks :)
<penguin42> teethdood: There are some options to tweak under subpixel rendering, you might find one works well for your display
<piero> ZykoticK9, cool.. Another question, if (despite the problems) I decide to use it on my Desktop, can I maintain my system clean and up-to-date with dist-upgrades? Will it be so good as a system installed from the final release CD in the future?
<piero> or I will need to reinstall the system to have it working 100%?
<ZykoticK9> piero, be aware that currently there are LOTS of updates (almost every day hundreds of megs) - but ya if you wanted you could install now and just keep upgrading until final.
<piero> cool! Thanks ZykoticK9! I will try it in a virtual machine before trying on my computer
<ZykoticK9> piero, that's a good idea
<piero> ZykoticK9, where is the iso??
<ubuntujenkins> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<piero> thanks men
<ZykoticK9> piero, alpha2 at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/lucid/alpha-2/ and ubuntujenkins sent you the daily link
<ubuntujenkins> well the daily save all of the updates
<piero> Seens to be a good idea
<ZykoticK9> piero, and there would be Lots if you started at A2
<piero> ok, I will try the daily release
<ZykoticK9> piero, good luck man!
<piero> thanks
<ubuntujenkins> is anyone able to play dvds in totem? I can get it working in karmic but I am writing a section for the ubuntu-manual project and so could do with it working in lucid. The dvd works in vlc and xine but not in totem. Any Thoughts?
<ubuntujenkins> I have restricted extras  etc installed
<DanaG> GRR, stupid thing keeps telling me "password must be changed" EVERY SINGLE TIME I use it!
<BluesKaj> ubuntujenkins, odd, I'm a kde user but i thought totem used xine backend
<ZykoticK9> ubuntujenkins, on my system Totem (which i don't typically use for anything) is able to get to the DVD menu, but I can't seem to get any further
<histo> ZykoticK9: I just use vlc
<ubuntujenkins> Zykotick9 thats exactly what I have, as i need to write about totem vlc is not an option
<ZykoticK9> histo, i'm an mplayer guy myself...  vlc is handy for something though
<histo> ubuntujenkins: i was having problems the search for codec app won't find anything.
<histo> ubuntujenkins: i ended up just installing vlc to make the little ones happy. I'll have to play with it later to see if I can get playback working.
<histo> ubuntujenkins: I noticed it will start to play the first few frames of the dvd then error out about suitable codecs.
<ubuntujenkins> histo that would be good. I use vlc but I can't write in an section on totem and put sudo apt-get install vlc!
<ubuntujenkins> I can get the first frames upto the menu playing rather jittery but the menues don't work
<histo> ubuntujenkins: there is currently a bug for dvd navigation bug #41335
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 41335 in gstreamer "DVD playing is not working correctly with totem-gstreamer" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/41335
<ZykoticK9> ubuntujenkins, i just tried another dvd (was hoping it wouldn't have menu, but it does) same result - it seems the menu system isn't working -- the playlist on the right side only show "Title 0" for both DVDs I tested with
<teethdood> Is KDE 4.4 final going to be included in Kubuntu? I'd like to give it a whirl
<ubuntujenkins> Thanks Zykotick9 and histo I think I am going to file a bug or add to one
<histo> ubuntujenkins: I can't even get to the menu for the dvd in totem so you are ahead of me in the process.
<om26er> any body using netbook-edition? there seems to be no clock applet
<om26er> and no way to get it back
<ubuntujenkins> histo i have installed restricted extras and run the first two commands on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<ZykoticK9> ubuntujenkins, added Bug #521482
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 521482 in gstreamer0.10 "can't get past DVD Menu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/521482
<ubuntujenkins> thanks Zykotick9 I wil say it affects me
<histo> ubuntujenkins: I have as well
<ubuntujenkins> thanks histo
<histo> np
<ZykoticK9> ubuntujenkins, good luck writing that article :)  he he
<ubuntujenkins> thanks Zykotic9
<ubuntujenkins> some guess work involved
<ZykoticK9> ubuntujenkins, for the time being it might be "sudo apt-get install vlc"  lol
<ubuntujenkins> that might have to be it! lol
<NateW>   where did the option for icons in menus go?
<NateW> it used to be in appearance
<ZykoticK9> ubuntujenkins, it's now a Confirmed bug
<ubuntujenkins> Cool thats good Zykotick9
<DanaG> Argh, is it normal for a pulseaudio system daemon to overwrite the cookie file almost every single time I start it?
<DanaG> It's a system daemon because I'm using an embedded system.
<DanaG> er wait, that's not the issue (overwriting).
<histo> I really don't get the bug prossess.
<histo> process
<ubuntujenkins> Natew go system > Preferences > Main menu  You can edit the icon by clicking "Properties" and then clicking on the image
<histo> There is a bug that has been reported confirmed for 6 months without being assigned.
<histo> The bug has now effected my ssytem with recent updates in lucid.
<ubuntujenkins> histo I guess its down to a lack of people whats the bug?
<NateW> ubuntujenkins: no, i mean the ability to choose if they are displayed or not.. for example in the system menu, there are no icons for preferences or administration. in karmic, the option was in appearances.. it had its own tab
<DanaG> okay, that's weird... host can see guest PA zeroconf info... yet doesn't offer to let me use it.
<kklimonda> histo, it gets assigned when someone starts working on it
<kklimonda> histo, what is bug number?
<DanaG> E: module-zeroconf-discover.c: Resolving of 'pulse@beagleboard: omap3beagle Analog Stereo' failed: Timeout reached
<histo> bug 399636
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 399636 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i915gm] karmic 2.6.31-2 and -3 lid closing blacks screen until reboot on thinkpad r52" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/399636
<ubuntujenkins> Natew I get what you mean now. I had not noticed them missing I would like them back now.
<histo> This exact behavior is happening now in lucid for me. After updates for some reason. I posted a comment on the bug but don't know what to do other than that.
<DanaG> ARGH
<DanaG> every time the PA system daemon restarts, it generates a new cookie!
<DanaG> or rather, every time the whole system restarts.
<NateW> ubuntujenkins: same here.. i noticed back in karmic that they were turned off by default and i had to enable them myself, but now i cant do that
<histo> kklimonda: Is there something else I should do?
<histo> kklimonda: identical to everyone else that has comented problem.
<kklimonda> histo, have you tried workaround from https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/399636/comments/22 ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 399636 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i915gm] karmic 2.6.31-2 and -3 lid closing blacks screen until reboot on thinkpad r52" [High,Confirmed]
<ubuntujenkins> histo man that is anoying something that should be fixed. have you tried using an older kernel version? (not the default boot one) I don't know much about the kernel but there are alot of thinkpad options in there from memory.
<histo> ubuntujenkins: yeah i've booted every old kernel i have and it doesn't seem to help.
<histo> kklimonda: no I have not there are other work arounds i'm going to try first. Especially since he says it may harm your system.
<kklimonda> histo, it happens on lucid too?
<ubuntujenkins> histo for now it might be don't shut the lid being the best work around
<kklimonda> I'm not sure what he meant by this
<histo> kklimonda: yes worked untill updates to kernel 12 and 13 I believe. I knew it was working when I first installed lucid.
<histo> kklimonda: I've tried booting the old kernel .9 and the problem is still there.
<histo> kklimonda: let me try something real quick be right back.
<ubuntujenkins> NateW I have no clue I am afraid there is an icon assiged to it as well
<kklimonda> histo, it may be related to some update to the intel video driver
<histo> kklimonda: It just happened again there none of the other workarounds are working. I may have to try the lid.sh thing.
<histo> kklimonda: I don't think its related to the intel video. Because my laptop no longer goes to suspend when I close the lid by looking at the lgihts.
<kklimonda> histo, do have suspend set in power managment?
<histo> kklimonda: yes.
<histo> kklimonda: The messed up part is if I tell the machine to suspend from the power menu it works fine.
<histo> kklimonda: Only when I try to close the lid does it not work.
<kklimonda> huh
<histo> kklimonda: But again it doesn't even try to go to suspend on lid close even though the option is specified.
<kklimonda> histo, if you are really interested in fixing it you should ping developers at monday on #ubuntu-desktop about closing lid not suspending laptop
<kklimonda> histo, debugging it is pretty painful though
<histo> k
<SomeoneE1se> how do I run a script everytime I connect to a network?  I have already tried /etc/NetworkManager/dispatch.d/file but it never runs on connect
<syn-ack> SomeoneE1se: You could have it listen for a udev event or something, though right now I can't really get into it since I'm about to work on a car
<SomeoneE1se> have the script listen for a udev?
<crimsun> SomeoneE1se: use the existing ifupdown infrastructure
<crimsun> SomeoneE1se: i.e., don't put the script(s) in /etc/NetworkManager/dispatch.d/ but in the appropriate /etc/network/if-*.d/
<crimsun> SomeoneE1se: moreover, doing so ensures that your script(s) is(are) executed regardless whether network-manager/wicd/wireless-tools/iw is used
<DanaG> weird issue I'm having: brightness keys in gnome don't work.
<DanaG> They show the OSD, but don't make it move the slider.
<DanaG> http://www.bit-tech.net/news/hardware/2010/02/12/marvell-announces-new-processor/1
<DanaG> arm with directx? wtf?
<dereks> where can i get information about how to use indicator? i want to integrate it with my app....
<AlanBell> has the sun-java stuff been moved or renamed or something?
<AlanBell> surely not oracle-java already?
<ZykoticK9> AlanBell, it's currently removed
<ZykoticK9> AlanBell, there's openjdk and icedtea
<AlanBell> is that temporary?
<ZykoticK9> AlanBell, i'm not sure...
<AlanBell> ok, I just tried openjdk, it seems to be struggling with the bluetooth stack, just wanted to try the sun one to compare
<DanaG> why was java removed, anyway?
<ZykoticK9> AlanBell, you "might" be able to install it from the Karmic version
<AlanBell> I guess I could pretend to be a windows user and download it from a website :-)
<AlanBell> meh. bluetooth + official java is full of fail too
<ripps> So, when are they going to make a network indicator applet, because I think that's the only default notification area icon left that hasn't been converted to libindicator
<dupondje> evening :)
<Happehwalrus> Hello, I was installing alpha 2 - install failed, left my 9.10 without Ubuntu 9.10 Software Center.
<Happehwalrus> Help, please.
<Happehwalrus> Hello?
<ZykoticK9> Happehwalrus, you did an upgrade i take it?
<Happehwalrus> Yes.
<Happehwalrus> I tried to upgrade to 10.04 alpha 2.
<Happehwalrus> From 9.10 Netbook Remix.
<ZykoticK9> Happehwalrus, i'm affraid I personally have NO idea(s)
<usuario> can anyone help me gain access to my var/cache/apt/archives folder
<usuario> can anyone help me gain access to my var/cache/apt/archives folder
<usuario> from the gui
<ZykoticK9> usuario, you should be able to get there by default - are you getting permission denied?
<usuario> zykotick9: yes i am
<virtuald> usuario: is it when you try to delete files there?
<usuario> virtuald: and when i try to paste files
<usuario> im trying to install programs on non internet computers
<usuario> ive got all the packages
<virtuald> aha
<virtuald> you need to be root to do that
<usuario> i want to put them there to the installer can read them automatically and open them
<virtuald> press alt-f2 and write gksudo nautilus
<virtuald> to get a root file browser
<virtuald> be carefull not to mess things up
<usuario> by that you mean
<usuario> ?
<usuario> i should be able to just drop those deb files in and leave it at that right
<virtuald> yes then close that nautilus running as root
<usuario> ok great im gonna give it a try on the other comps
<usuario> the installer will automatically find those deb files then right
<zcat[1]> wow, loony lemming boots fast!
<usuario> and install the necessary ones right without trying to dl them
<zcat[1]> err lucid ;ynx, whatever
<virtuald> usuario: i think so, maybe you need to apt-get update
<usuario> ok
<usuario> virtuald:ill run that too then
<usuario> thanks
<zcat[1]> daughter managed to really break firefox trying to install firefox 3.6, couldn't work out how to fix it  so decided to do a fresh install from 8.04.4 to 10.04
<virtuald> yeah blame someone else :p
<zcat[1]> I was looking for an excuse to upgrade anyhow.
<zcat[1]> I love the speed it boots now
<DanaG> hmm, I upgraded from karmic; my system boots to auto-login in 5 seconds.... and then takes like 40 seconds to show my panels.
<kklimonda> DanaG, do you have a bootchart?
<virtuald> my netbook is a lot quicker than that
<virtuald> though i only had lxde on karmic
<usuario> virtuald: says cant open dir var/lib/apt/list/lock
<usuario> virtuald: permision denied even in root
<zcat[1]> cairo's is about five seconds to autologin and about another 10 to a usable desktop
<zcat[1]> perhaps I should install bootchart and get some accurate figures
<ZykoticK9> zcat[1], not sure it's been updated to use Upstart as of yet - perhaps it has...
<zcat[1]> cairo@wolfpack:~$ sudo reboot
<zcat[1]> will soon see ;)
<DanaG> http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/bootcharts/
<zcat[1]> where does bootchart save bootcharts again?
<kklimonda>  /var/log/bootchart
<DanaG> yeah, my netbook boots a lot faster than my big laptop, also... despite the more powerful system having a 7200rpm drive (netbook is 5400rpm).
<kklimonda> DanaG, looks like it doesn't crop your charts - you have replaced gnome-panel with something else?
<DanaG> Nope.
<DanaG> Gnome panel just seems to come in really really late.
<zcat[1]> bootchart says 35s but it seems faster...
<DanaG> GLaDOS is an old desktop; EliteBook is the "Good" laptop; Samsung is the netbook.
<kklimonda> DanaG, you have a huge amount of apps launched at login and they are from both kde and gnome..
<kklimonda> DanaG, and elitebook doesn't have ureadahead running?
<DanaG> Doesn't seem to; part of it is that /home is a separate partition.
<DanaG> The old readahead back in Jaunty worked nicely; the new one does not.
<kklimonda> ureadahead does wonders for my boottime..
<DanaG> odd... jockey-kde and jockey-gtk are both there.
<kklimonda> those are all systems upgraded from karmic?
<DanaG> I believe so.
<DanaG> Samsung started as a Karmic fresh install, then was moved to Lucid right away before anything else.
<kklimonda> I know that you won't get as good boot times with upgraded systems as with clean installs
<kklimonda> btw, dropbox is really slowing it down
<kklimonda> ubuntu one takes 2 seconds before it gets idle
<DanaG> yeah, it doesn't deal well with the thousands of files that are my pidgin logs... in dropbox.
<kklimonda> heh
<DanaG> Yet, the netbook ALSO has dropbox, and isn't nearly that slow.
<DanaG> And ubuntuone doesn't have a Windows version.
<kklimonda> funny thing is it looks like your charts are cropped prematurely..
<kklimonda> at least the ones from glados
<DanaG> Glados is a basically disused system... a hard drive from my previous laptop, stuck in an old desktop.
<Happehwalrus> Does anyone know what the package for the 9.10 Software Center is?
<Happehwalrus> Mine got removed and now all I have is Synaptic Package Manager.
<kklimonda> software-center
<DanaG> oh yeah, the reason I have kmix there, is so I can have two independent hotkeyed volume controls.
<DanaG> Regular volume keys for onboard sound, and ctrl+volume for usb sound card.
<Happehwalrus> kklimonda: Ummm, no.
<kklimonda> !info software-center karmic
<ubottu> software-center (source: software-center): Utility for browsing, installing, and removing applications. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.3 (karmic), package size 247 kB, installed size 1452 kB
<DanaG> hmm, rebooted... still no ureadahead.
<DanaG> And I even reinstalled the ureadahead package.
<penguin42> DanaG: I've seen ureadahead errors during boot
<DanaG> hmm, if they're there for me, they get trampled on by loading uvesafb.
<DanaG> I also had to deliberately break vga16fb to get the stupid thing to stop loading... otherwise it interfered with radeon KMS or with uvesafb!
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/494062
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 494062 in linux "i915: KMS disabled when vga16fb is loaded with Lucid Kernel 2.6.32-7.10" [Medium,Triaged]
<DanaG> oh, and I see the background of my top panel appear 5 or 10 seconds before I even see the bottom panel at all.
<penguin42> DanaG: I don't think that's unusual; have you got a lot of apps on the panel?
<DanaG> yeah, therey
<DanaG> er
<DanaG> yeah, there are a few.
<DanaG> Brightness applet is needed because the brightness hotkeys are broken.
<DanaG> But only on this laptop.
<penguin42> DanaG: I'm not convinced it's very smart at starting all the startup apps up, I think it can get hung up on one
<DanaG> hmm, weird that ureadahead didn't run at all!
<DanaG> Does it not run after upgrades of packages, or something?
<penguin42> DanaG: I think it does but crashes, I've run without the splash screen stuff and I see an error near the very start of boot
<kklimonda> DanaG, it doesn't
<DanaG> er, "does it not" is ambiguous.  so, it ... does not... run?  ah.
<kklimonda> DanaG, or rather it then runs in the "profiler mode"
<DanaG> dang, well, considering there are package updates more than once per day... that'd be part of it.
<kklimonda> right - that's why if I want to test my boot speed I reboot twice ;)
<DanaG> Still, even without readahead, I'd expect it not to be quite THAT horribly long.
<kklimonda> also not every upgrade enables profiling
<DanaG> hmm, I'll try rebooting again.
<kklimonda> DanaG, well - you load a lot of apps
#ubuntu+1 2010-02-14
<ibuclaw> Hi, just need some clarification on: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/alpha2
<ibuclaw> "...Three different NVIDIA proprietary drivers are currently available: nvidia-current (190.53), nvidia-173, and nvidia-96. Thanks to a new alternatives system, it is now possible to install all three of these packages at the same time (although it is only possible to have one configured for use at a time)..."
<ibuclaw> by "new alternatives system", I take it they mean the old old /etc/alternatives system that Debian uses?
<kklimonda> yes
<ibuclaw> cools ,thanks :)
<DanaG> argh, still no ureadahead.
<DanaG> And this time, it also ignored the fact that my touchpad is a touchpad.
<penguin42> DanaG: Try taking the splash/quiet off and see if you can catch the ureadahead error
<DanaG> "Unable to query Synaptics hardware."
<maco2> i saw on planet mention of something being broken in an update a few days ago that killed apt for some folks. any idea if that's fixed now, or should i hold off upgrading to lucid a few more days?
<kklimonda> maco2, fixed
<maco2> kklimonda: ok thanks
<bjsnider> more breakages will follow though
<bjsnider> you should probably refrain from upgrading until april
<maco2> bjsnider: i usually upgrade around alpha 1 ;)
<maco2> i just know better than to install updates while everyone is freaking out about some major breakage
<bjsnider> how outrageous
<maco2> hmmm?
<maco2> gotta dogfood, don't i?
 * penguin42 throws maco2 a bone
<maco2> penguin42: vegetarian dogfood!
<titan_ark> hey do i need to upgrade packages after installing the 10.04 iso?
<penguin42> oh erm
 * penguin42 throws maco2 a parsnip
<penguin42> titan_ark: Yeh there'll be some updates since then
<titan_ark> penguin42, i get an error saying partial upgrade only
<titan_ark> what is that?
<titan_ark> oh and i get a bios error when booting but it does boot :P
<penguin42> yeh that's ok, I think it means one or two packages can't be installed yet
<penguin42> a bios error?
<titan_ark> penguin42, yeah some error asking me to upgrade bios. but i upgraded it to latest while installing win 7
<penguin42> that's *weird* never had anything ask for a bios update
<titan_ark> :P
<sylon> i wanna be a badass and try ubuntu+1 :>
<ZykoticK9> sylon, you can get the daily build from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<sylon> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/ would be the way to go i reckon.  live cd is unnecessary
<Izinucs> Is 10.04 in Alpha 1 or 2 now?
<rww> 2
<Izinucs> DOH! stupid question.. it's in the header of the channel ...
<rww> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule has all the relevant dates :)
<DanaG> For me, it's off to the right.
<DanaG> I get this:
<DanaG> Official Ubuntu Lucid Lynx support and discussion channel | recent initramfs generation error fixed in udev 151-2 | Nvidia users should avoid suspend/hibernate | IRC Guidelines: https://wiki...
<DanaG> Looks like the "alpha 2 released" bit should go in front?
<rww> DanaG: If you want to see the full topic, you can type "/topic" in most clients.
<rww> it's not like most people read the dang thing anyway ;P
<echosystm> is 10.04 stable enough to actually use at the moment?
<echosystm> i dont want to install 9.10, then have to reinstall a year later
<echosystm> hoping i might just be able to jump straight onto 10.04
<BHoward> upgrading when 10.04 should be just fine when its released
<echosystm> ive done dist upgrades before
<echosystm> something always goes wrong
<echosystm> i just cant be bothered dealing with problems
<BHoward> you know your on linux right? lol
<echosystm> at least with 10.04 thsoe problems will be fixed in time :P
<BHoward> sometimes i have problems also. generally driver issues but nothing too bad
<echosystm> my desktops are pretty lean
<echosystm> i only run x, fluxbox, vim, java, netbeans etc.
<echosystm> i avoid big DEs because its just too many packages
<rww> echosystm: what are you using to do distribution upgrades? apt-get dist-upgrade or do-release-upgrade/update-manager?
<echosystm> so i figure i'll be pretty safe
<echosystm> apt-get dist-upgrade
<echosystm> but this was some years ago
<echosystm> 7.x era
<rww> echosystm: yeah, you're not supposed to do that any more :)
<rww> ubottu: upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<rww> for upgrades to development versions, you'd use do-release-upgrade -d or update-manager -d
<billybigrigger_> hey all
<echosystm> is it necessary though? we're only 2 months away from release
<echosystm> i figured 10.04 would be stable enough
<echosystm> by now
<rww> echosystm: you're supposed to use do-release-upgrade or update-manager for stable distribution upgrades, too
<kklimonda> echosystm, it isn't
<kklimonda> echosystm, it's still alpha quality
<echosystm> ok
<rww> and yeah, 10.04 isn't that stable :)
<echosystm> isnt 10.04 from debian testing?
<echosystm> debian testing is usually bareable :/
<echosystm> i wont be using any ubuntu stuff
<echosystm> like the "software center"
<echosystm> nor gnome etc.
<kklimonda> echosystm, actually the most problematic right now is boot process
<echosystm> so in that regard shouldnt it be about as stable as debian testing?
<echosystm> ah
<echosystm> ok
<echosystm> hm
<rww> echosystm: Considering that Lucid is much less stable than my Squeeze and Sid installations, I assume they make a lot of changes after sync.
<echosystm> right
<billybigrigger_> anyone here have a working ipod touch with lucid?
<teethdood> I cannot boot up my winxp partition despite grub listing it. Where is the grub config file, anyone? :)
<rww> teethdood: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 has a list and more information
<teethdood> rww: thanks. Rebooting to try it out now
<teethdood> grub still refuses to boot up winxp. It lists the partition and everything
<DanaG> what actual error does it give?
<teethdood> when selected, it blanks the screen as if trying to boot, then returns to grub menu within 2 seconds
<billybigrigger_> anyone here have a working ipod touch with lucid?
<ZykoticK9> billybigrigger, have you tried iTunes under wine (it gets silver on WineDB now)?  you can also use VBox (with USB support) with an MS VM to access your ipod touch (this is a more certain way vs iTunes)
<billybigrigger_> itunes/wine doesn't work
<billybigrigger_> don't have an ms install disk for vbox
<billybigrigger_> i don't even care about putting music on it, i just want to use my ipod touch
<ZykoticK9> sorry man no other suggestions (i don't / wouldn't own an iPod) best of luck
<billybigrigger_> first thing out of the box it wants to connect to itunes before it does anything, i just want to play around on the net with it and test it out
<billybigrigger_> this ipod touch was given to me from work, so it was free :)
<billybigrigger_> has our company logo engraved on it from apple, pretty nice little unit, would have been nicer if they gave us iphones, but i'm not complaining :)
<teethdood> don't get me started with the damn iphone. I have one, and the only reason I'm keeping my windows partition
<teethdood> so lucid hosed my grub, wouldn't boot winxp. Now I have to reinstall winxp, then run the livecd to reinstall grub
<teethdood> so I've been sitting here for the past 3 hours waiting for my daily livecd to finish
<teethdood> all for the friggin iphone
<billybigrigger_> damn ms/apple/linux
<billybigrigger_> haha
<ZykoticK9> billybigrigger, hey keep linux off that list!
<billybigrigger_> hehe
<billybigrigger_> it's true
<ZykoticK9> :)
<billybigrigger_> using an apple product, that needs ms software, on an open source operating system = fun times
<foxbuntu> teethdood, why not use VirtualBox to contain WinXP where it belongs?
<ZykoticK9> i certainly understand your frustration, but it really isn't linux's fault you know...
<foxbuntu> teethdood, or KVM
 * billybigrigger_ wishes he had an xp install disk right about now
<billybigrigger_> ZykoticK9, and it's not ms's fault, nor apple's :P
<kklimonda> apple has really done a lot to make it harder to use iphone/ipod without itunes..
<teethdood> foxbuntu: I only have 1 GB of RAM. you think between ubuntu, virtualbox, winxp and itunes would that be enough? :P
<ZykoticK9> i'd say being proprietary is BOTH of their faults
<bjsnider> it's not apple's fault?
<bjsnider> whose fault could it possibly be if not apple's?
<foxbuntu> teethdood, sure, I ran an XP VM for quite awhile on 168M allocated to the VM
<bjsnider> those scumbags
<kklimonda> actually I find it surprising that there are people who are dedicated enough to make ipods work with linux..
<kklimonda> I'd think that anyone smart enough to do it wouldn't really buy anything made by apple
<ZykoticK9> kklimonda, lol
<foxbuntu> kklimonda, thats a pretty generalizing statement
<bjsnider> you buy one apple product you've bought all of it
<DanaG> argh, my transforms still aren't working.
<kklimonda> foxbuntu, sure
<DanaG> er, wrong tab.
<kklimonda> hmm.. is U1 Music Store planned for Alpha3 release?
<foxbuntu> kklimonda, I have an ipod touch, I write code for various community projects
<teethdood> I actually use the iphone 99% of the time and the computer for 1% of the time. The iphone allows me to ssh/vnc into my box
<billybigrigger_> ipod touch can ssh/vnc aswell no?
<billybigrigger_> it's pretty much an iphone, without the phone features
<foxbuntu> billybigrigger_, yes
<ZykoticK9> teethdood, if you're ssh/vnced doesn't that mean your using both?
<teethdood> billybigrigger, yes, but you'd have to be around a wifi hotspot
<billybigrigger_> need to get my ipod working first
<teethdood> ZykoticK9: ssh for the commandline, vnc if I want to use the GUI
<ZykoticK9> teethdood, oh i understand - but if you connected to your linux box from you iphone - can't you say your using both of them?  so the 99% begins to come into doubt.  I'm just giving you a hard time ;)
<teethdood> ZykoticK9: haha ok yeah that  makes sense
<billybigrigger_> so with just lucid and my ipod touch, i'm sol until i get to a windows machine to use my ipod?
<foxbuntu> billybigrigger_, no.
<teethdood> ZykoticK9: I should say I'm physically punching things into the iphone 99% of the time :P
<billybigrigger_> foxbuntu, i don't care if i can't load music atm
<billybigrigger_> i just want to get past the "connect to itunes" screen
<teethdood> billybigrigger, you can go the psystar route and install OSX
<foxbuntu> billybigrigger_, I am using my ipod touch on lucid right now
<billybigrigger_> i just want to play around with the bloody thing
<billybigrigger_> foxbuntu, how so?
<billybigrigger_> tell me your ways :P
<foxbuntu> billybigrigger_, 1) Plug In USB
<bjsnider> isn't this a bit offtopic?
<foxbuntu> 2) Open RMythBox
<foxbuntu> 3) Enjoy
<bjsnider> aren't there a million threads on apple's forums about this?
<billybigrigger_> foxbuntu, wish it was that simple
<billybigrigger_> ubuntu detects my ipod, but just wants to open it for viewing photos
<teethdood> it is offtopic, but it was getting kinda boring in here, so it's better than nothing
<billybigrigger_> rythmbox doesn't see it
<foxbuntu> billybigrigger_, thats 100% seriously all I did
<billybigrigger_> seriously...
<foxbuntu> seriously
<billybigrigger_> foxbuntu, do you know what screen im talking about?
<billybigrigger_> the connect to itunes screen? that won't let you do anything
<foxbuntu> billybigrigger_, http://imagebin.org/84758
<bjsnider> it's looking for a daap server
<foxbuntu> billybigrigger_, oh, I dont do itunes on here
<foxbuntu> billybigrigger_, I thought you ment the ipod period, not itunes specifcly
<billybigrigger_> i don't want to either
<billybigrigger_> i pulled this out of the box and thats the only screen i get
<foxbuntu> oh....
<bjsnider> try banshee
<foxbuntu> its a brand new ipod
<billybigrigger_> i just want to use the damn ipod, i could care less for music/itunes right now
<billybigrigger_> yeah
<foxbuntu> yeah, Idk on that... banshee is a good idea bjsnider
<billybigrigger_> 60mb for banshee
<billybigrigger_> geez
<bjsnider> complain to steve mobs
<foxbuntu> lol
<teethdood> go to blackra1n.com
<billybigrigger_> ?
<teethdood> and download the windows version, see if it runs under wine. It'll jailbreak your ipod which should also bypass that stupid itunes connect me screen
<foxbuntu> teethdood, billybigrigger_ its things like this that I have kept my decrepid, old, slow, pos winxp desktop sitting around for, every once in awhile the unfortunate situation arises where its requires
<billybigrigger_> yeah, if i were at home this would be not a problem, xp in vbox would work great
<billybigrigger_> but im stuck in the middle of the boonies, working
<billybigrigger_> i'm lucky to have internet here...
<teethdood> billybigrigger have you tried blackra1n yet?
<billybigrigger_> no
<billybigrigger_> do i want to jailbreak my iphone if i don't have to?
<teethdood> billybigrigger you absolutely want to jailbreak your ipod. Think of the ipod OS as windows and jailbreaking it brings you Ubuntu
<DanaG> Actually, iPod OS isn't even worthy of being compared to Windows.
<DanaG> =þ
<DanaG> It's more like.... umm... the old PalmOS, maybe?
<DanaG> Or DOS?
<DanaG> Or something.
<billybigrigger_> just sits there saying wiating for device
<billybigrigger_> lsusb shows it's connected
<billybigrigger_> nautilus wants to open fspot when i plug it in
<billybigrigger_> maybe my touch version isnt supported
<Koterpillar> I am unable to install bzr-gtk due to missing dependencies. Should I wait for something to be built/uploaded or report a bug?
<kklimonda> hmm.. can I use tracker and nautilus to tag files?
<hyperstream> is pulseaudio audio streaming functioning properly in lucid? is it compatible with karmic's pulseaudio ?
<maco2> hyperstream: crimsun says "yes they're compatible. nothing has changed in the stream protocol"
<hyperstream> maco2, cant get it to play the music through the local sound speakers on the machine, and then get my karmic box to sync with it, the best result so far, was sound on the karmic box and no sound on this lappy but i could control volume of the main pc
<hyperstream> altho i had the sound server sender disabled
<hyperstream> where as this machine has sender enabled
<hyperstream> seems each box is connecting to itself. altho at one point this lappy connected to the desktop
<Bacta> Hai all!
<Bacta> XD
<janisozaur> will there be memtest86+ 4.0 in lucid?
<tgpraveen12> !info memtest86
<ubottu> Package memtest86 does not exist in lucid
<vish> ikonia: hmm^ what was the ban?
<ikonia> vish: we don't disucss other peoples bans
<janisozaur> !info memtest86+
<ubottu> memtest86+ (source: memtest86+): thorough real-mode memory tester. In component main, is standard. Version 4.00-2ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 147 kB, installed size 456 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64 lpia hurd-i386)
<vish> ikonia: ah.. yeah , i was wondering if it was accidental .. seemed no activity from user here .. np..
<ikonia> nope, intended
<vish> ikonia: just a general question..  but does a user get banned on all ubuntu specific channels if he misbehaves on one? [I'v heard this user was causing causing problems in other channels]
<ikonia> vish: if you've got 30 seconds join #ubuntu-ops
 * vish joins
<tgpraveen12> janisozaur: ^^
<unimatrix9> hi there
<unimatrix9> i am trying to install lernid on the Lucid Lynx, i get this error python poppler, any tips are welcome
<unimatrix9> where would the python poppler package be?
<chelz> unimatrix9: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/python-poppler
<chelz> heh
<unimatrix9> yeah thanks
<unimatrix9> i got it
<unimatrix9> cool
<unimatrix9> going to test it now, bye bye
<BluesKaj> howdy
<tgpraveen12> BluesKaj: hey
<BUGabundo> hey BluesKaj tgpraveen12
<BluesKaj> hi tgpraveen12 , BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> nothing better to do on a Sunday afternoon ?
<tgpraveen12> my sunday is almost over :-(
<jakubo> hi
<jakubo> i have a very urgent request: can you please tell me who i have to talk to to remove rhythmboxes menu in the taskbar?
<penguin42> how do you mean remove it?
<jakubo> it sucks
<jakubo> i want the old settings back
<Crashbit> jakubo: left mouse button
<jakubo> i dont want a menu on left click
<jakubo> its nonsense
 * penguin42 points out it's not exactly a 'very urgent request' - if you're machine was on fire and strangling your cat, it might be a very urgent request, or if you couldn't get it to boot - but just because you don't like the menu....
<Crashbit> xD
<jakubo> im sry, my cat has gone to schrödinger and hasnt come back yet...
<jakubo> well but honestly, who do i need to treat to persuade him that this is nonsense?
<penguin42> jakubo: You can file a bug against the rhythmbox package, if it's a general UI principal then I think the ayatana (is that right spelling?) mailing list is for general UI design issues
<penguin42> there's also a rhythmbox dev list you could subscribe to
<BUGabundo> jakubo: provide a patch and convice upstream to take it
<jakubo> i wrote to rhythmbox but it seems not to be their issue
<BUGabundo> ah
<jakubo> as arch linux for instance doent have that
<jakubo> a patch? i want the old setting back
<penguin42> jakubo: It could be just we're running newer versions, but it could be an ubuntu change
<jakubo> i dont want to be klicking through menus to get the bloody window open
<BUGabundo> open what ?
<BUGabundo> I never use menus for nothing
<BUGabundo> Gnome-DO power :D
<jakubo> do you have rgythmbox installed?
 * penguin42 switched to Exaile after Rhythmbox annoyed me
<jakubo> do you have it in upper taskbar?
<BUGabundo> exaile and mocp user here
<BUGabundo> I run exaile from trunk branch and complain to reg when he messes something :D
<jakubo> what worries me more is that someone obviously invested time into doing such a menu XD
<jakubo> words for describing that reach from stupid over pathetic to hilarious in my eyes
<penguin42> jakubo: When you try and explain that to them you may have to do it in a way that suggests you don't like it rather than that they are pathetic
<jakubo> i know ^^
<tgpraveen12> jakubo: that new menu system is done by ubuntu if u want to protest this change go to #ayatana
<jakubo> ok thank you
<tgpraveen12> this menu system known as application indicator is what lucid will have for many apps
<jakubo> nooooooooo are you serious?
<tgpraveen12> and in reality there is very little chance they will go back to old style
<tgpraveen12> in fact there have been many debates and this is what is going to be. now whethere there is a easy way to disable it or not ask in #ayatana
 * BUGabundo is still trying to figure how to logout without using MOUSE!
<BUGabundo> I should file a bug for that
<BUGabundo> oh wait... we did... last cycle
<robin0800> jakubo: its usually in the application you can stop it
<robin0800> BUGabundo: working here
<BUGabundo> robin0800: how?
<BUGabundo> I can't find a logout button anywhere
<robin0800> BUGabundo: ctl alt delete
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> how intuitive
<BUGabundo> no LOGOUT there
<BUGabundo> just shudown/reboot
<robin0800> BUGabundo: its on mine but this is kde
<BUGabundo> doh
<BUGabundo> anyone else wants to try?
 * BUGabundo opens LP..... oopss ubuntu-bug
 * BUGabundo wonders what package to file it , dough
<xxploit> i actually like the rhythmbox menu, think they need to do away with the quit icon in the menu though since none of the other indicator apps use icons which makes them look cleaner
<tgpraveen12> BUGabundo: the bug realting to that was filed last time and is still open now
<tgpraveen12> and i think ayatana team members have commented on it too
<BUGabundo> tgpraveen12: needs to be bumped to Lucid
<BUGabundo> nothing on my inbox :\
<tgpraveen12> BUGabundo: it was filed against the indicator-session or something so doesnt it be still valid even if filed in karmic session
<tgpraveen12> xxploit: the amin prob with new system is earlier one click to open the app. now more clicks
<xxploit> tgpraveen12, yes its most certainly more clicks, but i still do like the menu
<jadams> I did an in-place upgrade to lucid.  My computer hangs on boot now, ctrl+alt+f1 gives me no tty, etc.  I tried using a livecd to install but it doesn't see my partitions correctly (I need not to mess up my /home, and it doesn't see it so I'm worried it'll overwrite it).  I had to add the 'safe graphics' boot option to get the livecd to boot into a gui, because it would hang just like my install does otherwise.  Any ideas what I sho
<jadams> uld do to fix it?  I've got a chroot into my old system so I can debug it if that helps
<xxploit> tgpraveen12, there just trying to integrate their app choices into the desktop environment more is all, obviously some will not like it
<BUGabundo> jadams: start by making a backup of your data, then fscking the disk
<BUGabundo> the installer *should not* loss your data if you choose to reinstall *without* formating
<jadams> BUGabundo, there were no fsck-related errors anywhere.  I don't know why I would go directly to that.  Especially since the livecd exhibits the same lockup behaviour without running it in safe graphics mode
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> nvidia?
<BUGabundo> then it's the plymouth bug
<jadams> yes, nvidia
<jadams> awesome.  Any known fix?  Searching for bugreport now
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/516412
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 516412 in plymouth "Pressing <Enter> causes X to freeze" [High,Fix released]
<jadams> ty
<BUGabundo> np
<BUGabundo> I got hit by that for a few days last weekend
<BUGabundo> and then I moved to OPEN SOURCE drivers
<jadams> I didn't press enter, fwiw, as I just boot and walk away and it never boots to X
<BUGabundo> even with 3D support
<penguin42> BUGabundo: You on nouveu ?
<BUGabundo> I LOVE it ... works great, even on multimonitor
 * BUGabundo ducks
<BUGabundo> penguin42: I admit... I have.... changed
<jadams> I will install nouveau and try to boot....if that fails I'll livecd, chroot, and uninstall plymouth.  Decent plan?
<BUGabundo> jadams: you need two PPAs
<penguin42> BUGabundo: I've been running the O.S. ATI drivers and I'm impressed; still a few things that need to get better; but we might be back almost to where we were 5 years ago where most people could run open source X
<jadams> BUGabundo, ahh, cool
<BUGabundo> Amaranth: I can't use ZOOM compiz plugin with nouveu :(
<penguin42> BUGabundo: Are you running edgers or lucid X libs ?
<BUGabundo> penguin42: you know I can't stay away from *bleeding* cutting hedge
<penguin42> BUGabundo: Hehe same here
<BUGabundo> everytime I boot my laptop I wonder if it is going to even start up
<BUGabundo> or take half the world with it
<BUGabundo> penguin42: full edgers plus nouveu ppas
<penguin42> BUGabundo: Yep, I'm running edgers, but without any radeon specials
<BUGabundo> $ pastebinit  sources.list http://paste.ubuntu.com/376241/
<BUGabundo> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/xorg-edgers/nouveau/ubuntu lucid main #nouveau
<BUGabundo> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/xorg-edgers/ppa/ubuntu lucid main #xorg-edgers
<BUGabundo> jadams: ^^^^^
<jadams> BUGabundo, thanks, I'm trying first just removing plymouth.  If that fails, I'll do this.  Saving to file
<jadams> be back soon hopefully :)
<BluesKaj> BUGabundo, which nvidia card does he have ...nouveau driver works with all nvidia or?
<BUGabundo> 8400m G
<BUGabundo> no idea of card support... ask a X guy :p
<BluesKaj> 8400m G will run with the 195 ppa driver
<BUGabundo> I don't care
<macman_> hi all .. so i'm on a dell studio 17 inch .. i got sound working without headphones from a post on google .. how do i post it so everyone can see it ?
<BUGabundo> I'M FREE NOW
<BUGabundo> macman_: running Lucid?
<macman_> BUGabundo: karmic
<BUGabundo> macman_: please redirect to #ubuntu
<macman_> BUGabundo: its just stuff that goes into alsaconf that gives me full speakers
<BUGabundo> this # is meant for lucid development
<macman_> oh ok my bad
<BUGabundo> or try #ubuntu-audio-help
 * BUGabundo was slow
<_CommandeR_> btw will lucid use gnome 3.0 ?
<BUGabundo> err
<BUGabundo> Read lucid-desktop-amd64.iso. Target 26.6% complete.
<BUGabundo> downloading from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/lucid-desktop-amd64.iso:
<BUGabundo> Read lucid-desktop-amd64.iso.part. Target 72.7% complete.
<BUGabundo> downloading from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/lucid-desktop-amd64.iso:
<BUGabundo> how come does kubuntu image changed so much ?
<BUGabundo> testor: everything fine?
<testor> fine
<tgpraveen12> _CommandeR_: gnome 3.0 will be released in sep '10
<tgpraveen12> so no
<BUGabundo> tgpraveen12: cough... and you believe gnome time tables?
<_CommandeR_> oh wow thought it would be in april
<tgpraveen12> BUGabundo: heh. i have enough confidence that it will definetely NOT happen before scheduled time
<BUGabundo> haaahahahahahahaa
 * BUGabundo gets on the floor and ROFLs
<_CommandeR_> are they so slow with gnome or what?
<BUGabundo> eeh
<BUGabundo> no worse
<BUGabundo> remember it's a FLOSS project with little funds
<_CommandeR_> floss ?
<_CommandeR_> KDE devs are flying.
<jadams> BUGabundo, so yeah, I installed those PPAs and did an upgrade, and it installed nouveau, etc, but it still hung.  I can see from /var/log/Xorg.0.log that it used the nouveau driver this time...I'm stuck :(
<jadams> I think it may not be the plymouth bug, given that it also wasn't related to the enter key :(
<BUGabundo> a new one ? :(
<jadams> http://gist.github.com/304115 that's the xorg log if that helps
<BUGabundo> hop to #ubuntu-x , pastebin your X logs
<jadams> kk
<LADmaticCA> how do I re-insert the Me Menu/ Session applet?
<BUGabundo> LADmaticCA: right click on the top bar, add, indicator
<BUGabundo> why are ppl having that removed in the 1st place??
<BUGabundo> I still have both of them :\\\
<jadams> BUGabundo, in karmic I had that removed w/o my asking on one of my machines, it's odd
<jadams> happened more than once on that machine
<jadams> I just add it back...
<LADmaticCA> BUGabundo, thanks. I removed it because it was broken. When I clicked it I couldn't see any options
<LADmaticCA> BUGabundo, thought adding it back might fix it
<LADmaticCA> BUGabundo, it's actually still broken
<BUGabundo> wfm
<edakiri> In the new nautilus, how do you open a directory from a text description of the path?  (like "/usr/lib" for example)
<BUGabundo> edakiri: as always: ctrl+l
<edakiri> BUGabundo: that is not how i used to do it.
<BUGabundo> I always did it like that
<BUGabundo> wb LaserJock
<LaserJock> hi BUGabundo
<edakiri> Ctrl-L is also classically refresh on unix(-like), so i wouldn't have guessed it.
<edakiri> Good thing Ubuntu changes Ctrl-T from Trashing things, I think.
<edakiri> I'm glad at least.  I've 'trashed' a few things accidentally that way.
<BUGabundo> wb coz_
<BUGabundo> ahahahaahah
<BUGabundo> really edakiri?
<coz_> BUGabundo,  hey guy :)
<BUGabundo> I never used ctrl+T for anything else then select all
<LaserJock> isn't ctrl+a select all?
<BUGabundo> not for portuguese local
<BUGabundo> ehe
<edakiri> BUGabundo: default binding for Crtl-T in nautilus is (still?) 'Trash'.  When I started using nautilus, I always pressed ctrl-T when I wanted a new Tab.  I've still Trashed a few files because of a bug (which i filed) that happens when you rename in place and press 'delete'.
<BUGabundo> AFAIK ctrl+t is new Tab (now in the bottom :( ) ever since Nautilus as tabs
<BUGabundo> edakiri: can you confirm me that its no longer possible to use alt+NUMs to change between tabs?
<edakiri> BUGabundo: confirmed
<BUGabundo> BLERG
<BUGabundo> let me file that on LP and upstream
<BUGabundo> I'll ask you to confirm it
<BUGabundo> [14478:14478:10458891795:ERROR:chrome/browser/printing/print_job_manager_linux.cc(15)] Not implemented reached in printing::PrintJobManager::PrintJobManager()
<BUGabundo> wew
 * BUGabundo writes one of the longest bug titles EVER
<BUGabundo> zsync SHOULD always run ioniced :(
<BUGabundo> edakiri: care to confirm https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/5217671
<ubottu> Error: Ubuntu bug 5217671 not found
 * BUGabundo slaps the bot
<BUGabundo> edakiri: care to confirm https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/5217671
<ubottu> Error: Ubuntu bug 5217671 not found
<BUGabundo> done, sent upstream
<jadams> BUGabundo, no one on ubuntu-x has replied yet, any thoughts on where to look next to diagnose my hang-on-boot bug?
<BUGabundo> no
<jadams> le sigh, thanks for the help!
<BUGabundo> EEEEEEEEEEEEHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHhh ?!!!
<BUGabundo> $ rm -i *.old
<BUGabundo> rm: cannot remove `*.old': No such file or directory
<BUGabundo> SINCE WHEN??
<jadams> BUGabundo, fwiw, I think this bug is likely it and am trying the fix reported.  Thanks again for the help, I'll update this chan if it works :) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/506677
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 506677 in ubuntu "Lucid fails to start freezes at/just before GDM (dup-of: 506951)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 506951 in xorg-server "x locks when starting" [Undecided,Fix released]
<t0m3k> how i can change encoding? In Kubuntu 10.04 by default is ISO-8859-1 but i need UTF-8.
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zsync/+bug/521782
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 521782 in zsync "[wishbug] zsync should run ioniced" [Undecided,New]
<sherr> help ignore
<Diana> need some help if possible
<penguin42> Diana: What's up?
<BUGabundo> Diana: don't ask to ask, just ask
<Diana> I've instaled ubuntu in a friend's computer... I wanted to create one user for each one of the who use it
<Diana> but I created a wrong user, I deleted it and create new ones
<BUGabundo> Diana: was it Ubuntu lucid 10.04?
<Diana> 9.10
<BUGabundo> Diana: please redirect your search to #ubuntu
<BUGabundo> thanks
<Diana> thanks
<BUGabundo> this channel is meant for 10.04 development
<BUGabundo> anyone running Chromium daily ? care to try to open this site? https://caixadirecta.cgd.pt/
<penguin42> BUGabundo: It's thinking
<penguin42> BUGabundo: Well it's done something - I have a white box with some hands 'Nao aceda as suas contas em computadores publicos.'
<BUGabundo> damn
<penguin42> with various accents in random positions
<BUGabundo> maybe not
<BUGabundo> click the cross
<penguin42> This is 5.0.307.7 Build 38400
<BUGabundo> I'm getting a cookie warning
<BUGabundo> 5.0.324.0 (38735) Ubuntu
<BUGabundo> you are quite behind :\
<penguin42> no cookie warning, under the box I see a couple of boxes
 * penguin42 wonders why
<BUGabundo> do you mind upgrading and resting penguin42?
<BUGabundo> daily ppa here
<penguin42> BUGabundo: Ah it's working on it, It looks like the ppa got disabled on upgrade
<penguin42> (to lucid)
<BUGabundo> aha
<BUGabundo> good. mean update-manager is working as expected
 * penguin42 hadn't noticed - but that explains why I was seeing a bug people had said was fixed ages ago
 * penguin42 tries again
<penguin42> BUGabundo: Seems OK on latest which is 5.0.329.0 (Dev build 39018)
<BUGabundo> hoy
<BUGabundo> now im the one needing to update
<penguin42> yeh, slacker!
<BUGabundo> I did when I log on
<BUGabundo> maybe I starte the browser too fast
<BUGabundo> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<BUGabundo>   bzr-gtk: Depends: bzr (< 2.1~) but 2.1.0~rc2-1 is to be installed.
<BUGabundo> blerg
<BUGabundo> 5.0.329.0 (39018) Ubuntu
<BUGabundo> err penguin42 I get the same cookie error
<penguin42> BUGabundo: Weird
<ZykoticK9> BUGabundo, someone in here last night had the same problem with bzr-gtk - hope someone files a bus
<ZykoticK9> s/bus/bug
<syn-ack> Holy hell.
<syn-ack> its about time. w00t
<Damascene> is there any tool to play with windows boot files?
<mauri> is it possibile to have an entire distribution under a folder instead in the root of a partition?
<TheInfinity> mauri: if you like chroots yes, otherwise no
<mauri> TheInfinity: i read something abount chroot but i dont how if it is possibile to set it using grub2
<TheInfinity> no.
<dupondje> firefox broken ?
<BUGabundo> dupondje: which one ?
<BUGabundo> 3.6 daily ppa working fine here
<hellyeah_> what will difference be in ubuntu 10.04 than ubuntu 9.10
<DanaG> http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/bootcharts/EliteBook-lucid-20100213-3.png
<DanaG> er
<DanaG> http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/bootcharts/EliteBook-lucid-20100214-1.png
<DanaG> still no ureadahead!
<DanaG> and no error message, either.
<DanaG> weird... repos have avr gcc, but no ARM gcc.
<guntbert> does anyone want to check/confirm https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/521831
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 521831 in ubiquity "keyboard layout settings from "guess keymap" are not kept" [Undecided,New]
<DanaG> hhmm, where do I get a gcc to cross-compile to ARM?
<ZykoticK9> The new panel Volume meter doesn't allow me to change volume level - it's locked.  Using aumix i'm able to adjust the volume.  It was working fine yesterday?
<DanaG> Wire network... Disconnected
<DanaG> Wire network... Disconnected
<DanaG> Wired network... Disconnected
<DanaG> argh, it keeps spamming me with that same bubble over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over
<jpds> DanaG: Leave that cable alone.
<DanaG> er, I figured it out:
<DanaG> it was trying and failing to start dnsmasq, over and over, on the same connection.
<jpds> Haha, ouch.
<DanaG> oh, and apparently nm-applet IGNORES the "suppress disconnection notices" gconf key!
<ZykoticK9> Know what package the new volume control applet is a part of?  About just bring up "Indicator Applet 0.3.2"
<EverettZ> Good morning.  I am completely blind and am trying to load Lucid in a VM.  Wondering if anyone can confirm for me the keystrokes to start the CD with speech?  Hard to tell what's happening in a VM with no pc-speaker or reliable disk access sounds.
<penguin42> I may be able to start up a VM to try it
<penguin42> EverettZ: Hit return once to select english and then f5 gets the 'accessibility' menu
<penguin42> EverettZ: Pressing down 4 times will then get screen reader
<EverettZ> penguin42: Thanks, can you tell me apx how long from boot to the language menu?  And what step is after selecting screen-reader?
<penguin42> EverettZ: Only a few seconds to the language menu for me on a new machine
<penguin42> EverettZ: If you hit return after pressing the down 4 times (selecting screen read) you then have a menu where the top option (default) is try without install, the one below that is install
<EverettZ> penguin42: Thanks, I'll give this another shot.  Using VMWare Fusion on a MacBook.  I know I've done this successfuly with 8.04 and 8.10 but it's been a while.
<EverettZ> penguin42: really appreciate the assistance.
<penguin42> EverettZ: I'm doing it on KVM, if you need any more help I'd be happy to read a screenshot for you
<penguin42> hmm, is anyone else missing /dev/kvm?
<ZykoticK9> penguin42, it's certainly not on my machine - but I haven't install kvm so it doesn't surprise me
<penguin42> ZykoticK9: If I modprobe kvm it doesn't appear, I'd have expected something would do that
<ZykoticK9> penguin42, a long time ago in a galaxy far far away - i played with kvm and remember having issues with the device not showing up - but i have NO recollection of how to fix it, good luck man
<penguin42> I should return to the standard kernel rather than the daily and see if it's better
<ZykoticK9> penguin42, great job in being able to help EverettZ by the way :)  +1 for you!
<penguin42> ZykoticK9: I knew I had a vm setup with the iso, so it was easy enough - it would have been even easier if KVM would play ball; interestingly it never did speak to me, but I don't know if thats qemu audio or lucid
<ZykoticK9> penguin42, well when he posted i thought "god i wish i could help" but had NO IDEA how to turn speech on (didn't even know it was an option), I was really glad you where able to give an answer so quickly :)  Good job man!
<penguin42> ZykoticK9: Hey I didn't know either, I just booted it up and noticed the accessibility option
<ZykoticK9> I learn something new about Ubuntu everyday :)
<penguin42> yeh, although I'm surprised, I would have thought it would be easier to use a text mode distro if you were blind
<ZykoticK9> penguin42, while working at Dell we had a technician who was blind - during the interview process his reading software didn't work for some reason, and he was able to fix it on the spot - he got the job :)  Listening to his phone calls was very foreign as the reader read VERY fast
<penguin42> I guess he wants bandwidth!
<DanaG> hmm, I oughtta' try the accessibility stuff some time.
<bjsnider> ZykoticK9, you worked for Dell?
<ZykoticK9> bjsnider, i'm afraid so...
<bjsnider> where?
<ZykoticK9> Ottawa Canada
<bjsnider> me too
<ZykoticK9> lol
<ZykoticK9> Brandon i don't remember you?  where you in DOC or XPS or other?
<bjsnider> doc
<ZykoticK9> lol - me too
<ZykoticK9> where you an RS?
<bjsnider> training for xps when they closed the place
<bjsnider> no
<bjsnider> what team were you on?
<ZykoticK9> do you see my real name at all?
<ZykoticK9> outbound for LONG time, then RS
<bjsnider> i knew some guys ont eh outbound team
<ZykoticK9> what is a former Ottawa Dell guy doing in ubuntu+1?  i mean other then me, though i was the only one
<bjsnider> can't recall their names
<ZykoticK9> bjsnider, do you know my "real" name?
<bjsnider> no
<ZykoticK9> George Standish -- I was Brian Bryneart's sidekick for a long time
<bjsnider> why do you put "real" in quotes?
<ZykoticK9> well ZykoticK9 isn't
<bjsnider> name doesn't ring a bell
<ZykoticK9> well that's good - as i don't have to feel so bad about not remembering you
<bjsnider> most of us had so little contact with the outbound team, there was no time to get in touch with them
<ZykoticK9> bjsnider, holy cow man - have enough Karma on Launchpad?  that's awesome man!
<bjsnider> it's because of all of the ppas
<bjsnider> ever since they changed the karma system i'm not sure what's a lot
<ZykoticK9> well you're certainly way ahead of my 119 lol - mind you i've only been registered for 11 days
<ZykoticK9> bjsnider, so to get ontopic for a moment - what do you think of Lucid?
<bjsnider> i'm not running it except in a vm
<penguin42> seems OK to me
<bjsnider> this is a production system, so i can't afford to have +1 on it
 * penguin42 has lucid on this machine and karmic on that one
<ZykoticK9> bjsnider, good thinking -- i was just too anxious to ditch karmic so I installed as my desktop (haven't run into too many issues actually - i've been pretty lucky)
<bjsnider> why ditch karmic?
<ZykoticK9> bjsnider, 9.04 was in my opinion the best Ubuntu yet -- I started out LOVING karmic, but just had too many issues.  I view Karmic as the pre-alpha of Lucid
<Kohar> Hey guys just update to lucid my notebook and have little problem, can some how work together usplash and gdm?
<penguin42> ZykoticK9: There are always some issues; at least you could find out if these were cured in lucid yet
<Volkodav> what is the kernel option to boot with res 1024x 800 or similar ?
<ZykoticK9> penguin42, well i can say Pulse is behaving better for me under Lucid then it did under Karmic -- the game Quake4 for instance was unplayable in karmic due to sound distortions and works fine under Lucid
<Volkodav> I try to boot in recovery mode and only see first lines of verbose and then it goes black when the monitor kicks to 1920x1080
<penguin42> ZykoticK9: Yeh pulse rarely causes me problems now; karmic was the first one it was stable with me
<yofel> WTF? Just installed updates (or tried to...) and the kdm update stopped kdm...
 * penguin42 would hope it would restart it
<yofel> it shouldn't even stop it...
<yofel> just lost half an hour of work *-.-
<penguin42> why did you lose work from it stopping kdm?
<yofel> penguin42: it killed X?
<yofel> well, nothing important anyway
<penguin42> ah, I'd have expected X to survive killing kdm, I'd just have thought new sessions wouldn't start
<DanaG> weird... u-boot seems to think my board is rev.A.
<penguin42> is it?
<niekie> Firefox broke, it seems.
<ZykoticK9> niekie, you are at least the 2nd person today to mention Firefox problems - mine seems to be working fine, what is "broke"?
<DanaG> Nope, mine's a C4.
<dupondje> its broken
<dupondje> language file broken
<penguin42> At ff startup I do get something saying new addins have been installed, one yesterday was en_GB, it didn't break it though
<dupondje> http://paste.ubuntu.com/376427/
<dupondje> those languages are broken
<dupondje> niekie: what language ? :)
<niekie> dupondje: Dutch.
<niekie> So nl.po
<dupondje> if you want to fix: dget -ux https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/language-pack-nl-base_10.04+20100206.1.dsc
<dupondje> cd data
<dupondje> tar -zxvf mozilla.tar.gz
<dupondje> this contains the firefox-3.6-nl.jar
<dupondje> copy it over from the installed :) and it works again :D
<dupondje> or wait some hours, i'm fixing it with developper :)
<niekie> I also have weird wifi issues.
<niekie> [ 2518.348259] No Probe response from AP CE:NS:OR:ED:AP:ID after 500ms, disconnecting.
<dupondje> niekie: http://people.canonical.com/~asac/tmp/nl.tar.gz
<crimsun> nekohayo: that's just mac80211 being more strict, though it potentially could be a bug
<dupondje> replace and firefox will work again ;)
<crimsun> nekohayo: sorry
<crimsun> niekie: ^^
<niekie> crimsun: well, if it's gonna disconnect every time that'll cause issues :|
<crimsun> niekie: if you're comfortable confirming with compat-wireless-2010-02-12.tar.bz2 or newer, I recommend that
<niekie> Hrm.
<crimsun> niekie: there are at least a couple points to look at: mac80211 and your driver
<crimsun> i.e., I can easily reproduce the issue with ar9170 but cannot with ath9k
<crimsun> (both using compat-wireless-2010-02-12.tar.bz2)
<niekie> Using ath5k here it seems.
<niekie> Samsung NC10.
<niekie> Hm/.
<niekie> Seems it might be a broken AP.
<crimsun> broken APs are often the culprit
<crimsun> "broken APs" in this context really means "the firmware probably needs to be fixed, perhaps already available in an update"
<niekie> Might need to be rebooted too, it's been running for ages.
<niekie> Lots of Bluetooth traffic around here too. Apparently this AP has a "Bluetooth Coexistance Mode" which was turned off. Let's see what happens when turning it on.
<niekie> Hrm. Still getting that in logs.
<niekie> And rebooted the AP too.
<niekie> Ok, connected to another AP now, we'll see... :)
<reddos> ho un problema su ubuntu 10.4    http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/376441/  gia fatto ma non va
<jpds> reddos: Per correggere il problema è necessario eseguire "sudo dpkg --configure -a".
<reddos> gia fatto
<bjsnider> what does gia fatto mean?
<bjsnider> it sounds like a horrible insult
<reddos> lo rifatto adesso ma non va
<reddos> mi da questo nel terminale      http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/376475/
<voidmage> I reported a lucid bug in launchpad a couple weeks ago then it got marked as incomplete to ask for more information about reproducing the bug. Then I provided the information that they asked for and now it's saying the bug is up for expiration. What can I do now?
<voidmage> (the bug in question is 513852)
<kklimonda> bug 513852
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 513852 in rhythmbox "mouse jumps to top left corner when using media keys" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/513852
<dupondje> voidmage: because you need to change status to new again
<voidmage> oh
<voidmage> thanks
<dupondje> and not leaving it to incimplete
<dupondje> incomplete*
<dupondje> changed it now
<BUGabundo> dupondje: that should be automagic
<BUGabundo> :\
<ZykoticK9> The new volume control applet, can anyone tell me what package it is from?
<marienz> ZykoticK9: indicator-sound?
<ZykoticK9> marienz, thanks
<DanaG> ugh, indicator-sound thingy fail: doesn't respond to mouse wheel.
<DanaG> And it's grayed out, too!
<ZykoticK9> DanaG, i just filed a bug about the grayed out part (it was working yesterday for me, today not so much) -- the mouse wheel never worked
<DanaG> ARGH, now xorg started without acceleration!
<DanaG> Previous session had it working perfectly fine!
<Scunizi> nightly build won't install on vbox.. stuck at "Starting init crypto disks...."  ..
<Scunizi> or should I just wait
<ZykoticK9> Scunizi, i didn't have issues with VBox installing the Alpha2 CD - but there was something about ACPI=off or similar to allow Lucid to boot in VBox (sorry i don't have more info)
<Scunizi> ZykoticK9: I'll give it a try
<Scunizi> ZykoticK9: where do I disable that option in vbox?
<ZykoticK9> Scunizi, i'm affraid i don't know
<Scunizi> ZykoticK9: AH!.. probably on the initial boot menu of the install routine..
<ZykoticK9> Scunizi, that would make sense.  see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtualbox-ose/+bug/510571 for further details
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 510571 in virtualbox "-11 & later kernels won't boot with acpi, -10 works, Lucid" [Unknown,Fix released]
<Ian_Corne> my GDM keeps hanging :'(
<Scunizi> ZykoticK9: looks different loading now... hopefully it will work
<DanaG> cp: reading `VBoxLinuxAdditions-x86.run': Operation not supported
<DanaG> argh, what the heck?
<Scunizi> ZykoticK9: yep.. loaded
<bjsnider> why are u copying it? just run it
<ZykoticK9> Scunizi, :)  glad it's working
<DanaG> I used archive mounter... and execute bit was not set.
<Scunizi> ZykoticK9: unfortunately there's a mount problem with the guest additions.. I'll work on that.
<DanaG> hmm, weird... it un-broke once I actually opened the "mounted" thing in nautilus.
<DanaG> Guess it wasn't actually "fully" mounted.
<ZykoticK9> Scunizi, are you using the OSE version of VBox?  I only had an issue with the Guest Additions not allowing mouse integration (i'm using the PUEL version from Sun, errr Oracle) -- for the mouse fix used a workaround I documented at http://sites.google.com/site/lucidlynxdreams/how-tos/virtualbox-mouse-integration-in-alpha2
<ZykoticK9> bjsnider, do you happen to use Chromium on Lucid?
<Scunizi> ZykoticK9: no.. got it from vbox.. I typically need the usb support.. it actually looked like the guest additions were mounted after the system was booted into the iso.. but I haven't "instsalled" yet.. kinda jumped the gun so to speak
<ZykoticK9> any Canadians using Lucid + Chromium?
<bjsnider> i use chromium on karmic
<ZykoticK9> bjsnider, reason i ask (i use iGoogle as well) and on Chromium I can no longer get to google.ca (or .com), it opens iGoogle instead (although the address does NOT show the typical /ig at the end)  -- it doesn't happen in Firefox or Google Chrome, only Chromium, but this was not able to be duplicated by someone in the UK - wanted another Canadian to try
<ZykoticK9> i didn't have the issue on karmic?
<bjsnider> try it in a vm
<bjsnider> if you have one handy
<ChogyDan> ZykoticK9: maybe you are using the chromium daily, and they are testing something out
<ZykoticK9> ChogyDan, I'm using the Chromium from the regular Lucid repo
<ChogyDan> i see
<bjsnider> ZykoticK9, when i go to igoogle, i see a link beside my email that says "classic home". that sends me back to the regular google page
<ZykoticK9> lol thanks bjsnider that is a functional work-around!  thanks.  Pays to be able to read.
<ZykoticK9> yup now when i type in google.ca it is working as expected
#ubuntu+1 2011-02-07
<Gumby> hi all.  I am wondering if anyone has any suggestions on how to get X to use the proper display size.  X seems to be able to detect my LCD is capable of 1920x1080 however when I choose this resolution the right of my screen and bottom of the  screen are actually off the physical display and I cant see that area.  Trying to figure out how to fix this
<Gumby> using nvidia 330m gpu and nouveau obviously
<coz_> Gumby,   have you done  recent updates?
<coz_> Gumby,   I believe nvidia-common has been removed and nvidia is not working correctly
<Gumby> coz_,  sorry for the slow reply.  yes, I have.  this is why I am using nouveau and not the nvidia drivers.
<coz_> ah ok
<coz_> Gumby,   I havent done the updates  for that reason,,, so I have no solutions around the resolution with nouveau
<Gumby> X seems to think my res is 2048x1536.
<Gumby> however no matter what res I choose, the screen extends off of the left and bottom of the LCD.
<Gumby> sorry, right and bottom
<Lusoso> hey. how r u
<Lusoso> at this time , does Xorg show any video boosts  to existing cards?
<coz_> Lusoso,   I dont think I completely understand
<Lusoso> Natty Warhog has a new XORG version. A significant jump.
<coz_> ok
<Lusoso> of the cards that still work, have any shown noticeable eye candy?
<coz_> Lusoso,  if you mean ..the cards that work ...do they work with any of the 'eyecandy"  stuff like compiz  then  yes
<Lusoso> some candy is hot. as in you can't work fast enough to not suffer from a fireball candy
<Lusoso> i guess i mean performance
<coz_> oh
<coz_> Lusoso,  well that would be the drivers for the cards  and the eyecandy applications  as far as performance goes ...yes?
<Gumby> Natty Warhog?
<coz_> depending on the capabilities of the card itself
<coz_> oh lol I just saw that
<Lusoso> yes. i really hope there is a boost to it
<coz_> lucent_,  you mean natty narwhoi
<Gumby> narwhal
<Gumby> hehe
<Lusoso> natty also uses that new linux patch for extra speed
<coz_> Lusoso,  well as far as I understand you then again i would suggest that the video driver and the eyecandy applications are going to be more responsible for performance
<coz_> narwhal   I mean
<Lusoso> Natty warhog
<bazhang> that's not the name
<Lusoso> sorry i never was taught about narwhals
<coz_> lucent_,  natty narwhal   ..names start with the same letters
<coz_> "N"
<Gumby> Lusoso, I think you need to do a bit more research
<Lusoso> Nothing New. <- like that
<Lusoso> Gumby, the information is already out there.
<Gumby> The next release is Natty Narwhal.  Warty Warthog was an old release
<gpc> something like Lusoso lies
<coz_> Lusoso,  are you actually running 11.04 now?
<gpc> see the two L's
<Lusoso> according to mine it says so
<Gumby> Lusoso, where does it say this?
<coz_> Lusoso,   which version are you running at this moment?
<Gumby> cat /etc/lsb-release
<Lusoso> oh it has been changed
<coz_> or   lsb_release -a
<Lusoso> for a while i guess we really had a About issue where 10.10 said 11.
<rww> did that get fixed? I haven't checked
<Lusoso> on mine it shows 10.10 now.
<coz_> ok
<rww> woot
<bazhang> rww, yes fixed
<rww> yeah, I just found and checked LP. am glad that got sorted out.
<BreetaiZentradi> I all. I have an Acer Aspire 4530 with Nvidia GeForce 9100M video card. When I run the natty-alpha-2 . My screen is mirrored multiple times on the display, anyone have any idea how to get around this?
<Lusoso> are you using an external monitor
<BreetaiZentradi> Lusoso: No using the built in display
<Lusoso> have you tried a live Cd
<BreetaiZentradi> Yes, I have tried Ubuntu and Xubuntu, I have installed off of a live CD and from an alternative CD. It does not matter, I still end up with the display issue.
<Lusoso> you booted from a live cd
<Lusoso> have you tried
<BreetaiZentradi> I have also booted from a USB and installed to the hard drive. I have tried it in several other computers Like a Dell OptiPlex 280 (intel graphics) and it works fine in everything but the Aspire 4530
 * Gumby is also having X issues.  
<Gumby> screen is displaying off the right and bottom of LCD
<Gumby> I think X thinks that the native res is 2048x1536 when it should be 1920x1080
<Lusoso> i will check the hotkey for the screen resolution and or monitor
<Lusoso> but it may be different in 11.04
<Lusoso> toggle maximization state alt f-10. that is probably not zoom.
<Lusoso> um
<Lusoso> Mod4+D hides all normal windows and sets focus to desktop
<Lusoso> does this mirror effect prevent you from logging in?
<Lusoso> you might be able to set auto-login if you reinstall. then it is just a matter of pressing the hotkey
<Severian> Howdy.  I installed using the alternate installer of Alpha-2.  After booting, I get a grub menu, and then get dumped to an initramfs prompt.  I have been looking for some info on what to do next, but have not found anything.  Can someone suggest something?
<Guest97156> how to register for a nickname here
<rww> ubottu: tell Guest97156 about register
<ubottu> Guest97156, please see my private message
<gr8Q> if i log again here will my password be asked
<gr8Q> Before i did upgrade to natty ive used to have default login sounds and since then i have no sound at all
<shawn146> hi
<devkorcvince> currently installing natty A2 on vbox inside my maverick and it has a bug on the installer not really a good alpha2 start
<shawn146> are we on 11.4 now?
<shawn146> passed 10.10?
<devkorcvince> just send a report on an installer bug on amd64 machine? how to get arround it?
<Machtin> hey guys.. i tried updating from 10.10 to 11.04 because I thought it might fix my random system freezes, turns out it didn't.
<Machtin> however, now.. when i enter my passphrase for luks-decrypt, I have to enter it with american keyboard-layout
<Machtin> how can i set the tty or whatever to my preferred layout? (works after logging into kde)
<tsu> hey
<tsu> can any1 help me with my ubuntu installation
<tsu> I downloaded natty 11.04 alpha2 amd64 and installed it on my system
<tsu> I have a notebook
<tsu> 4gb ddr3 ram intel core I3
<tsu> and ati hd5470
<hifi> ok
<leagris> Hello, please someone can look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/706803 as it is a real usability issue as I strongly depend on the ezoom compiz feature
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 706803 in compiz (Ubuntu) "super+mouse wheel ineffective in ezoom after clicking window" [Undecided,New]
<leagris> Dose someone else here can confirm bug 706803, or test it. It really need momentum as it appeared 3weeks ago and is not fixed. I can't imagine 11.04 coming out with such problem.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 706803 in compiz (Ubuntu) "super+mouse wheel ineffective in ezoom after clicking window" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/706803
<srk9> Does anyone know where I can find the Ubuntu 11.04 Alpha 1 kernel .config online?
<hifi> the diff tar package is downloadable
<hifi> oh, not really
<hifi> only the full source it seems
<juk> did they do something to the natty's grub that might the reason it won't boot from usb?
<leagris> Dose someone else here can confirm bug 706803, or test it. It really need momentum as it appeared 3weeks ago and is not fixed. I can't imagine 11.04 coming out with such problem.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 706803 in compiz (Ubuntu) "super+mouse wheel ineffective in ezoom after clicking window" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/706803
<sagaci> i would but i've been experiencing kernel panics
<juk> leagris: are you using unity?
<juk> leagris: i have symbols from matrix at first boot, so i have boot twice after each powerdown
<juk> i can imagine it will come out anyway fixed
<coz_> good day all
<charlie-tca> Good morning
<coz_> charlie-tca,  hey guy
<DJKorbit> hi
<DJKorbit> anyone here involved in unity?
<DJKorbit> i'm trying to fix a bug but i'd like some help on where to start
<leagris> Using gnome classic desktop (no unity for radeon 9200) Dose someone else here can confirm bug 706803, or test it? It really need momentum as it appeared 3weeks ago and is not fixed. I can't imagine 11.04 coming out with such problem.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 706803 in compiz (Ubuntu) "super+mouse wheel ineffective in ezoom after clicking window" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/706803
<nemo> new fun bit of natty behaviour.  I look back at my laptop and it appears to have hung on the "checking" part of gnome screensaver password
<nemo> could be fingerprint gui though.
<nemo> yep. killing the helper fixed
<galamar> hello
<galamar> how can i resolve this problem i am having with apt-get i think i need to remove repos maybe?   http://pastie.org/1537720
<galamar> but i dont know how to remove repos
<galamar> and im more than happy to just read a wiki on how to do that i just suck at finding wikis
<trijntje_natty> Hi all, Jocky is giving this error when I try to enable the driver for my Ati:
<trijntje_natty> SystemError: E:Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<trijntje_natty> but I dont have any broken packages (at least thats what apt says). Is there any way to fix this?
<Daekdroom> trijntje_natty, as far as I know, the fglrx packages themselves are broken
<trijntje_natty> yeah, but I would expect jockey to say 'there is no ...' if that were the case
<Daekdroom> Once the ubuntu version is released, such breakage is highly unlikely to happen
<trijntje_natty> plus, how am I to find out if the fglrx packages are fixed when I cant test that with jockey
<Daekdroom> You're probably gonna be able to install them once they're fixed.
<Daekdroom> If you can't, that means they're still broken
<trijntje_natty> Daekdroom, ok cool, then ill wait for that, thanks
<trijntje_natty> Its no big deal, i'm just running natty from a spare harddisk out of curiosity.
<HotrootsoupTitan> Hey
<HotrootsoupTitan> Having some bad problems with my Natty install
<HotrootsoupTitan> Problem being it wont install
<HotrootsoupTitan> Not that this is the room for that or anything...
 * nemo is still waiting for some useful info
<HotrootsoupTitan> Alright
<HotrootsoupTitan> I've had a plethora of problems with Natty, even though the disk checks out as good
<nemo> soooo. disc errors?
<HotrootsoupTitan> The only way I can even get in to live, or install mode is by using the 2nd acessability feature
<HotrootsoupTitan> I've managed to install it once, but it then was ruined after installing nvidia drivers and all the ubuntu updates
<nemo> HotrootsoupTitan: often going to advanced options and disabling acpi/apic and setting "free software drivers only" (if on an nvidia card) can be helpful
<nemo> to get the installer booting
<nemo> oh, and delete quiet and splash so you can see how far it gets and note what the last error was, if any
<HotrootsoupTitan> Well I'm in live mode now, but while installing it crashes
<HotrootsoupTitan> Half the time it says my CD/Drive/HD might be bad, the others it just kinda crashes
<nemo> it might be...
<nemo> or your disc
<nemo> have you run disc check already?
<nemo> if you remove quiet and splash, you might see I/O errors on boot
<HotrootsoupTitan> Yeah, the MD5 on the original ISO, and disc check twice
<nemo> one more reason to try that (+ the ACPI stuff)
<HotrootsoupTitan> I've been trying the accessability features
<HotrootsoupTitan> Or whatever they are called, the F6 ones
<nemo> I had IO errors w/ my portable USB cdrom drive, but luckily I didn't actually need the entire CD at the time
<HotrootsoupTitan> Yeah, I get IO errors to
<nemo> HotrootsoupTitan: what kind of crash. like, X11 dies, locks up, does ssh and ping work?
<HotrootsoupTitan> The installer gives me a crash message, then takes me back to live mode
<nemo> HotrootsoupTitan: might want to try a flash drive instead, if your computer supports flash boot
<HotrootsoupTitan> In live mode right now
<nemo> ok. what's the crash message
<nemo> pulling teeth here
<HotrootsoupTitan> I'm not sure if it does, I'll try
<HotrootsoupTitan> The crash message varies
<nemo> FYI, that's probably what you should mention on joining room, just paste the message :)
<nemo> or messages
<nemo> heck. I didn't even know it was the installer until we had this looooong back and forth
<HotrootsoupTitan> Yeah, its my first time doing all this
<nemo> in general, anything more than "won't install" is helpful to get more responses
<HotrootsoupTitan> When I got Natty to be a bug tester, I kinda hoped the bugs would be after install, lol
<HotrootsoupTitan> Alright, I'll take a screenie of my next install attempt
<nemo> I/O errors suggest to me a bad drive though
<HotrootsoupTitan> Would be LSHW be useful?
<nemo> why screenshot?
<nemo> you don't have internet while on live CD?
<nemo> just pastebin that stuff
<HotrootsoupTitan> Oh, right
<nemo> heck. might want to pastebin bottom bit of dmesg and xsession errors
<HotrootsoupTitan> Its a GUI error message though, I don't think its copy/pasteable
<nemo> those two might be
<Pici> Anyone else experiencing weird input problems with gnome-terminal?
<nemo> heck, ideally you'd be on here while signed on from the live CD
<HotrootsoupTitan> True
<HotrootsoupTitan> I'll just report it like that
<nemo> Pici: personally, my only problem was chrome disappearing
<HotrootsoupTitan> Is my LSHW necessary?
<nemo> even after I switched to metacity due to that new window manager being so annoying
<HotrootsoupTitan> I have that up on pastebin
<Pici> Hrm.  I'm experimenting using xfce4-terminal to see if the issue is local or with the host I'm connecting to.
<nemo> HotrootsoupTitan: guess it couldn't hurt, dunno
<HotrootsoupTitan> http://pastebin.com/1i1vmPHE
<HotrootsoupTitan> Alright, going to attempt install again
<nemo> if unity wasn't so crashy and insistent on placing windows half-offscreen I might have tried putting up with it for more than 15 minutes
<HotrootsoupTitan> I am digging the new top-bar though
<nemo> 1) crashy compiz 2) no obvious way to disable the heavy heavy shadows that slowed down all my windows on the intel card 3) placing windows off-screen
<HotrootsoupTitan> I like the email/chat thing, and all that
<nemo> HotrootsoupTitan: eh. on laptops I've always rearranged things on one bar.
<nemo> HotrootsoupTitan: if I want that lil' unity bar there are some gnome projects out there for that kinda thing already
<HotrootsoupTitan> I've notice Natty is slow on the internal graphics card...
<HotrootsoupTitan> Yeah, I know, but I do kinda like it
<HotrootsoupTitan> That its right built in and stuff
<nemo> performance went way up after I switched to metacity
<nemo> what irritates me is I used to get decent performance with a minimal compiz
<nemo> basically, I just want to have gaussian blur on translucent gnome terminals, and no shadows or other silliness
<nemo> is weird, is like unity has infected compiz or something, though
<HotrootsoupTitan> About to click install now...
<HotrootsoupTitan> Just got an IO error
<HotrootsoupTitan> Errno 5
<HotrootsoupTitan> I'm going to try to install on my 40 GB instead of my 80
<HotrootsoupTitan> Right after I clicked finish on the personal info part to...
<genii-around> Are there md5 sums for daily builds?
<HotrootsoupTitan> Yeah, I think so
<nemo> HotrootsoupTitan: anything in dmesg / xsession errors?
<HotrootsoupTitan> Don't think so, it didn't say anything. Is there some place I should check?
<nemo> in those 2 files?
<nemo> er
<nemo> 1 file, 1 program output
<HotrootsoupTitan> Where are they located?
<nemo> HotrootsoupTitan: wow, you're new to linux I take it
<nemo> starting with a beta
<nemo> living dangerously I see
<Daekdroom> The first time I used linux it was Ubuntu 7.10 RC
<nemo> hm
<nemo> I was going to answer him, just had to get some work stuff done
<nemo> oh well
<nemo> Daekdroom: Redhat 3 personally :)
<nemo> had a buddy who'd been hired to work on their website.  just looked at it in the way-back machine. wow. websites sucked back then :)
#ubuntu+1 2011-02-08
<lucent> agh, missed my log
<coz_> hey all
<leagris> Please, can you reproduce/test this bug with compiz ezoom? Using gnome classic desktop (no unity for radeon 9200) Dose someone else here can confirm bug 706803, or test it? It really need momentum as it appeared 3weeks ago and is not fixed. I can't imagine 11.04 coming out with such problem.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 706803 in compiz (Ubuntu) "super+mouse wheel ineffective in ezoom after clicking window" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/706803
<susundberg> Hello! I am having issues with my WLAN driver. Before reporting bug i wanted to check the latest GIT kernel if the issue persist. Is there an easy way to compile only some kernel modules (drivers/net/wireless/rt2X00/*) ?
<susundberg> and against the current kernel
<smittix> Hi all, Does Unity stop you using the desktop how you would now?
<smittix> I know it's different but can you still do normal tasks ie; Folders & shortcuts on the desktop?
<sidnei> smittix, you can choose 'Ubuntu Desktop Classic' (or something like that) during login if you want to avoid unity
<sidnei> smittix, not sure if that answers your question
<smittix> sidnei: Kind of, thanks! Im not sure the Desktop Classic option has much of a future though as i bet they will phase that out.
<smittix> I Guess i need to just try unity myself and see if I like it.
<smittix> What does everyone here think of it so far?
<sidnei> it doesn't work for me yet, because i have nvidia graphics and the driver isn't released yet. but there's a unity 2d ppa which supposedly work if that's the case for you.
<smittix> sidnei: I ATI
<smittix> sorry
<smittix> I meant i have ATI
<om26er> smittix, you desktop works as it works in classic session
<om26er> *your
<smittix> om26er: But just with added extras?
<smittix> Heh i was all worried in case i didnt like it and id have to find a new wm to use
<om26er> the launcher and the panel replaces gnome-panel the desktop is still being drawn by nautilus
<smittix> Well just tried unity
<smittix> Looks ok actually
<genii-around> latest update for kubuntu amd64 breaks quassel, the default irc client
<ActionParsnip> hey guys
<rork> hi ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Is everyone else not getting a scrollbar in the list applications button in Unity?
<DrHalan> is alpha2 with the old gnome-session as unstable as unity?
<robin0800> DrHalan, not for me using metacity as compiz dose not work
<DrHalan> really? why not?
<robin0800> DrHalan, it just crashes here and is unable to set the right resolution for the laptop display
<DrHalan> okay
<DrHalan> usually ubuntu is pretty stable at alpha2 already
<DrHalan> especially considering that this is not a post-lts release
<robin0800> DrHalan, I think this might be at the bottom of all my problems "OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on ATI RV350"
<DrHalan> oh oaky
<DrHalan> maybe you have to wait until you can use fglrx again
<robin0800> DrHalan, I think this might be at the bottom of all my problems "OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on ATI RV350"
<robin0800> DrHalan, can't use fglrx since 8.03 won't install on rv350 now
<DrHalan> robin0800: you cant use it because natty uses xserver1.10
<patdk-wk> hmm, we are on 2.6.38 now
<robin0800> DrHalan, The Nouveau driver has worked ok in the past but Think Compiz hasn't yet caught up with gallium
<DrHalan> robin0800: you are using radeon drivers aren't you?
<robin0800> DrHalan, Gallium is the new radeon driver
<DrHalan> robin0800: gallium is a OpenGL implementation used by some drivers of the xserver
<robin0800> DrHalan, but its installed by default here and I'm not sure I can change it?
<DrHalan> no its used by radeon by default
<DrHalan> you should look up if your card is supported by the opensource drivers
<robin0800> DrHalan, It has always said yes but they don't work and not available in jockey
<Daekdroom> Gallium is used by radeon drivers by default from r300 to r500 cards.
<robin0800> Daekdroom, I know but can you change it?
<Daekdroom> robin0800, yes
<robin0800> Daekdroom, how?
<Daekdroom> robin0800, what card model?
<robin0800> Daekdroom, OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on ATI RV350
<Daekdroom> That means you're using Gallium. Do you want to -not- use it?
<robin0800> Daekdroom, Compiz won't work nicely with it
<Daekdroom> http://paste.ubuntu.com/564535/
<Daekdroom> But that in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Daekdroom> But change "True" to "False"
<Daekdroom> *Put
<robin0800> Daekdroom, Thanks I'll try that
<robin0800> Daekdroom, Yes it works and compiz is ok again
<graingert> is nvidia usable yet?
<graingert> I'll take that as a no :(
<coz_> no change in the nvidia issue?
<Andre_Gondim> my firefox don't save tabs is it correct?
<coz_> Andre_Gondim,  i couldnt tell you  I am using firefox 3  instead of 4
 * yofel used 4 daily but with session manager
<yofel> and no, no nvidia driver yet
 * saby is installing Natty atm so cant say anything
<yofel> you can also join #nvidia - they have the current driver versions in the topic
<coz_> yofel,  nah thanks :)   no biggie  just checking
 * yofel waits desperately...
<coz_> I also notice that the kubuntu-full is not removing nvidia-common  just the 173 and 96 modaliases
<yofel> the modaliases are deprecated, common is not
<coz_> yofel,  I keep an older natty daily disc on hand for such occasions :)
<yofel> well, I had an older natty installation which I'm running currently, nouveau is a disaster here
<coz_> yofel,  i think fedora is one that is usually on the cutting edge of video   I would assume nouveau works well on that
<yofel> you misunderstood me, nouveau is fine on my desktop, it just doesn't like my notebook card
<coz_> oh !
<yofel> I can use my desktop fine, but when I use it on my notebook I can't work for an hour before the GPU locks up
<coz_> yofel,  oh man  that sounds like a pain
<yofel> if I even get that far, you really can't work with that, so back on old X with nvidia for now
<charlie-tca> Andre_Gondim: save tabs how? my seems to, with firefox 4.0b11
<Andre_Gondim> charlie-tca, when I close ff 4b11, when I open it  again my tab aren't still there
<charlie-tca> well, that was not the thing to try, huh? Now I got to sign into everything and open my 40 tabs for bugs again
<charlie-tca> Andre_Gondim: at least I confirmed that issue for you
<charlie-tca> Andre_Gondim:  from chrisccoulson: you need to go to History -> Restore Previous Session
<Andre_Gondim> charlie-tca, I will try, thank you
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that sucks. we might change that behaviour
<charlie-tca> thanks, chrisccoulson
 * charlie-tca thinks that went the long way around to get to here
<Machtin> soo.. topic tells me that nvidia-current is broken. when will it work again?
<Daekdroom> Who knows.
<bjsnider> when nvidia releases a driver update
<Machtin> ah. fair enough.
<Machtin> nouveau's somehow b0rked for me.
<chrisccoulson> charlie-tca, http://people.canonical.com/~chrisccoulson/home.png
<chrisccoulson> (that's the default firefox homepage, which has a nice restore button)
<charlie-tca> so the trick is to set it to show the firefox homepage when starting and then restore session ?
<saby> hmm, Compiz keeps crashing in Desktop Edition
<DaveD0101> Hello all.  It seems that the icon in the notification area for my network settings has disappeared.  I've tried reinstalling gnome-network-manager, and am digging around in gconf, but haven't figured out what's going on.  Any ideas?
<DaveD0101> sorry, network-manager-gnome
<DaveD0101> and restarted.  still no applet
<Q-FUNK> I was just wondering if someone who knows GDM internals could look at bug #713768 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 713768 in gdm (Ubuntu) "login fails; freezes after selecting user from the face browser" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/713768
<Daekdroom> Q-FUNK, have you tried changing the session type?
<Q-FUNK> Daekdroom: I cannot change anything until a user is selected.  none of the usual menus appear on the bottom panel.
<Q-FUNK> normally, the menu options to change the session locale or the session type would appear right after the user has been selected from the face browser.
<BUGabundo> yo friends :D
<Q-FUNK> hey :)
<tzanger> good evening
<tzanger> just a quick question regarding natty... so far it's been great and I'm excited to help test it
<tzanger> I've been using gpg-agent and ssh keys for years now... with natty though it seems terribly broken.
<tzanger> I've updated from 10.10, which was updated from 10.04 on this particular machine.  it was working great in 10.10 but now even though I see the agent running and see the environment variable, the agent doesn't seem to get invoked.  ssh will ask for the key's passphrase on the CLI instead of using the pin agent
<tzanger> /etc/alternatives/pinagent correctly links to /usr/bin/pinentry-qt4, and /usr/bin/pinentry-qt4 runs
<tzanger> is there anything specific I should be looking for to help track down the trouble?
#ubuntu+1 2011-02-09
<johnjohn101> just loaded alpha 2.  will there be an ubuntu with the standard ubuntu shell?
<johnjohn101> i'm giving unity a thumbs down...
<Guest87964> hi, need help, after last upgrade, got into dependency hell, with nvidia vs xserver-xorg-core
<Guest87964> it says nvidia provides xserver-xorg-8
<susundberg> You might want to see: http://www.linux.com/archive/feed/48910
<susundberg> it might certainly also be a bug
<Guest87964> the worst thing is i dont understand why i can't do it manually i mean rmmod nouveau and insmod nvidia
<Guest87964> should be that simple
<Guest87964> susundberg: i'll check it out latter i get to desktop lynx is not much sexy
<susundberg> Check
<susundberg> if problem is nouveau you need to blacklist it
<susundberg> you cannot rmmod it as you are probably using framebuffer that requires that
<susundberg> (afaik)
<susundberg> (i have found nouveau better than nvidia and i am using currently it)
<susundberg> at least last nvidia (binary) installer though _does_ blacklist the nouveau
<Guest87964> susundberg: can you tell me please, i'll write down how did you install nouveau
<eruditehermit> hello, does fglrx work with natty?
<susundberg> install nouveau
<susundberg> Guest87964: install nouveau?
<susundberg> apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<susundberg> and update your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Guest87964> susundberg: ok, i'll try now and tell if succesed of failed
<Guest87964> susundberg: yes, i have to replace nvidia with nouveau right in xorg.con?
<eruditehermit> nevermind found it
<susundberg> Guest87964: yup
<Guest87964> ok
<root_> 564902 i got error!
<root_> susundberg: it's me
<pr0ph3t> hi all, do I need to add a PPA to keep compiz updated in natty?
<ior3k> does nouveau work well for everyone?
<ior3k> I get "[drm] Unable to open device" or similar
<ior3k> after the x upgrade, only nv works well for me
<ior3k> well, only nv works, period
<root__> susundberg: hi, remeber me?
<root__> susundberg: you said that nouveau is better
<susundberg> sorry i am busy with real work
<susundberg> yea?
<root__> susundberg: ah
<susundberg> whats the problem?
<root__> susundberg: ofcourse that's not work for me either
<root__> susundberg: problem with X can't start
<root__> susundberg: can you pastebinit your xorg.conf
<root__> it says VGA mode is choosen but options available iirc
<juk> hi, need help with xorg, 564923 and 24
<juk> anyone who using nouveau drivers can paste xorg.conf for me?
<tzanger> just a quick question regarding natty... so far it's been great and I'm excited to help test it
<tzanger> I've been using gpg-agent and ssh keys for years now... with natty though it seems terribly broken.
<tzanger> I've updated from 10.10, which was updated from 10.04 on this particular machine.  it was working great in 10.10 but now even though I see the agent running and see the environment variable, the agent doesn't seem to get invoked.  ssh will ask for the key's passphrase on the CLI instead of using the pin agent
<tzanger> /etc/alternatives/pinagent correctly links to /usr/bin/pinentry-qt4, and /usr/bin/pinentry-qt4 runs
<tzanger> is there anything specific I should be looking for to help track down the trouble?
<dumbus> hey guys whatsup with nvidia xserver conflict
<dumbus> nvidia no longer depends on X?
<lamalex> When will the nvidia driver for x 1.10 be uploaded?
<pr0ph3t> hi all, what is wrong with canberra-gtk-play? why is it nowhere to be seen?
<tzanger> I've found this channel is less for actual support of those testing the alphas and more for people coming and complaining
<tzanger> I've been here for the past 24h and only one actual conversation has taken place
<Pici> Well its certainly not as active as our other channels, but depending on what can be supported, many of us at least ry.
<pr0ph3t> tzanger, I am not complaining if you were referring to me, the fact that I'm running natty makes me a tester of some sort as a matter of fact and I've found a possible bug
<tzanger> no no
<tzanger> I am saying that as the official channel for support for the alphas, this has been pretty disappointing
<tzanger> I am trying to report bugs as well
<tzanger> I find the bugtracker more responsive but when you need interactive help it's less useful
<pr0ph3t> well have you had the same problem of no sound at login because canberra-gtk-play is not in /usr/bin/ ?
<Pici> pr0ph3t: Looks like its missing from the file listing of libcanberra-gtk0
<pr0ph3t> Pici, interesting point
<Pici> bug 689434 *might* be related.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 689434 in libcanberra (Ubuntu) "Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "canberra-gtk-module": libcanberra-gtk-module.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/689434
<Pici> pr0ph3t: Actually, it looks like canberra-gtk-play is shipping in libcanberra-gtk3-0, but as the changelog for libcanberra (0.26-1ubuntu6) says we're not using gtk3 by default.  http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/libc/libcanberra/libcanberra_0.26-1ubuntu9/changelog
<pr0ph3t> Pici, I don't have libcanberra-gtk3-0 installed, I only have libcanberra-gtk0
<Pici> pr0ph3t: Right. I'd still say its a bug, but you may want to mention that it was moved to a new package in your bug report.
<pr0ph3t> Pici, and that is the problem, installing libcanberra-gtk3-0 solved it. As I was installing I got the apt messages "selecting previously deselected package licanberra..."
<pr0ph3t> so during the upgrade these packages were deselected right? I upgraded as opposed to doing a clean install
<Pici> I'd have to check my natty install, but it may be that they're not properly setup as dependencies.
<tzanger> pr0ph3t: no, I have sound... my trouble is that gpg-agent/ssh-agent don't seem to work even though the env vars are set, the agent's running (it's setting the env vars) and pinentry's executable
<alvin> Is there a way to boot into something resembling text mode. (I don't know how to call it). I can see the grub menu, so it is possible to change things there. After that, nothing is readable.
<meborc> is there a recovery mode in the grub menu?'
<alvin> There is, but when using that, the output to the screen is also garbled.
<alvin> (intel videocard)
<alvin> X crashed on Lucid, and I wanted to know whether Natty was better. So far, it's a command line install.
<ActionParsnip> alvin: see the MOTD
<meborc> if you boot up into normal mode, can you ctrl+alt+F1 to get into tty?
<alvin> Not a readable one
<ActionParsnip> alvin: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2011-February/032378.html
<alvin> ActionParsnip: thanks
<ActionParsnip> alvin: it was there when you logged in....
<alvin> Yes, I'm reading the bug now
<alvin> It's not relevant. That bug is light corruption under X. X isn't even installed here.
<dneary> Hi
<dneary> Is anyone else seeing a conflict between libegl1-mesa and libdgles2 on Natty in the last couple of days?
<patdk-wk> I didn't yesterday
<dneary> patdk-wk, I don't suppose you have the MeeGo ARM SDK installed, do you?
<dneary> dgles2 gets pulled in by qemu
<patdk-wk> nope
<dneary> ah, well
<galamar> hello
<galamar> i once got help here for making my joystick work as a mouse while running 11.04. i am now running 10.04 and cant remember the program that i was told to use?
 * patdk-wk notes the topic
<tzanger> just a quick question regarding natty... so far it's been great and I'm excited to help test it
<tzanger> I've been using gpg-agent and ssh keys for years now... with natty though it seems terribly broken.
<tzanger> I've updated from 10.10, which was updated from 10.04 on this particular machine.  it was working great in 10.10 but now even though I see the agent running and see the environment variable, the agent doesn't seem to get invoked.  ssh will ask for the key's passphrase on the CLI instead of using the pin agent
<tzanger> /etc/alternatives/pinagent correctly links to /usr/bin/pinentry-qt4, and /usr/bin/pinentry-qt4 runs
<tzanger> is there anything specific I should be looking for to help track down the trouble?
<bananas> hello?
<Pici> howdy
<bananas> Pici: I was wondering, is there a way to upgrade to 11.04 using a ppa or something like that?
<bananas> I'm not too keen on using up another CD for a 2nd alpha rofl
<Pici> bananas: No need, just sudo do-realease-upgrade -d   or update-manager -d if you like the gui
<bananas> thanks!
<Pici> It should be mentioned in the Alpha 2 link in the topic.
<bananas> realease, or release?
<Pici> bananas: er, release.  (typo(
<bananas> oh, how silly of me I visited that page before and completely overlooked it, hehe
<alkisg_web> I'm having problems with grub, natty and btrfs. As in, "grub rescue>" after every grub upgrade.
<alkisg_web> Grub postinst complains about "unknown filesystem". Anything I can do to make it btrfs-aware?
<alkisg_web> ...the temporary solution that I use is to boot with the Lucid live cd, chroot into natty/btrfs, and run `apt-get install -f`. os-probe works from there, no idea why.
<alkisg_web> rebooting, brb
<Daekdroom> alkisg_web, as far as I know, you shouldn't put /boot/ in a btrfs partition
<Daekdroom> Make a separate /boot partition as ext4.
<alkisg_web> Daekdroom: I think a patch was added to grub to support btrfs booting
<alkisg_web> And it does, it's only grub.postinst that fails
<alkisg_web> And grub.postinst succeeds if ran from `chroot` from lucid
<alkisg_web> So I believe it's now a problem with os.prober
<alkisg_web> brb, rebooting...
<BUGabundo> !info notification-daemon 
<ubottu> notification-daemon (source: notification-daemon): daemon to displays passive pop-up notifications. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.0-2ubuntu1 (natty), package size 56 kB, installed size 352 kB
<BUGabundo> I have no idea why that doesn't work for me
<BUGabundo> I can even remove it, and nothing depends on it :\
<BUGabundo> !depends notification-daemon 
<alkisg> OK got it, the problem was that I had enabled compression in fstab for the btrfs natty partition
<BUGabundo> eewww
<BUGabundo> that's bad!
<alkisg> So when I was using the live cd to recover grub, it wasn't using compression (wasn't reading fstab)
<BUGabundo> don't enable compression on btrfs
<alkisg> Compression is the *only* reason I was trying btrfs :)
<BUGabundo> really?
<alkisg> Exporting a btrfs partition via nbd
<BUGabundo> I'm because of snapshots and SSD
<alkisg> It's supposed to consume less bandwidth than an ext4 partition
<BUGabundo> and does it ?
<alkisg> I haven't gotten to actual testing yet, but I don't see why not
<coz_> hey all
<BUGabundo> hey coz_
<coz_> BUGabundo,  hey guy :)
<BUGabundo> "guy" LOL
<coz_> :)
<coz_> BUGabundo,  you are a man ...yes?
<BUGabundo> ofc
<coz_> :)
<savedvars> i just upgraded to natty on my desktop, but Im stuck on the boot screen. Its not frozen but its inactive. any keyboard shortcut to drop to a terminal or something?
<savedvars> i tried rebooting into recovery mode but grub isnt showing at all, so cant figure out a way to.
<alkisg> Grub isn't showing even if you have shift pressed while booting?
<savedvars> didnt try that. sec
<guntbert> savedvars: press the left <shift> key
<savedvars> aye, works, got a netroot. thanks
<alkisg> Oooops unity is seriously broken in horrible ways...
<alkisg> Any quick way to get a terminal while using unity?
<alkisg> Scrolling doesn't work in "applications" so I can't locate it there
<alkisg> Alt+F2 doesn't work either
<coz_> alkisg,   did you try to create a launcher
<alkisg> coz_: ty, forgot about them
<coz_> alkisg,   just right click the  see if you can create a launcher for gnome-terminal
<alkisg> Finally, I got power again in my hands :D
<coz_> alkisg,  is this an nvidia video ?
<alkisg> No, intel
<coz_> ah ok
<savedvars> grr, installed nvidia 270 drivers but still no luck getting past boot screen. in recovery mode i can get to a tty, but sudo start kdm just opens a new tty. any idea?
<bjsnider> savedvars, the nvidia blob doesn't work with the current...
<bjsnider> wait, how did you install that driver?
<savedvars> from nvidia"s website
<savedvars> 270 is said to support 10.1
<bjsnider> the nvidia installer isn't compatible with ubuntu
<bjsnider> you have now damaged your system
<savedvars> ive been using it for years, never had issues.
<bjsnider> furthermore, the 270 blob is only compatible with an earlier version of the current xserver
<alkisg> Ouch, xrandr with unity don't get along well
<Daekdroom> savedvars, really, "never had issues" doesn't apply to a alpha software.
<savedvars> yeah but saying the nvidia installer isnt compatible with ubuntu is harsh, given that its always worked.
<Daekdroom> Of course it's not harsh.
 * alkisg hugs his "Ubuntu Classic Desktop"... :)
<Daekdroom> It's always worked because nvidia had a time to compile new drivers. You're pretty much skipping that time by using Alpha software.
<bjsnider> yeah, you can use the nvidia-installer and it will install and work. but it will also overwrite system files in favour of its own, making it difficult or impossible to switch drivers if necessary
<bjsnider> and by the way, you need to switch to nouveau right now, and may not be able to
<Daekdroom> By the time Natty is released, nvidia will be working. You're comparing oranges (stable versions) to apples (alpha).
<savedvars> im not talking about abi compat, i was replying to the "nvidia installer" compatibility.
<bjsnider> and also, nvidia recommends using the distribution installer instead of its own right here: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=72490
<savedvars> anyway, TTY lines are very slow to print (like a throttle), is that expected?
<Daekdroom> The installer should work. What shouldn't is the driver.
<savedvars> yea im installing nouveau atm
<savedvars> bjsnider, any known issues with nouveau?
<bjsnider> on your system there probably will be because you may be missing mesa files now
<bjsnider> we do have the x-updates ppa for new nvidia drivers to be installed the right way
<savedvars> bjsnider, do they work at all?
<bjsnider> does what work?
<savedvars> the nvidia drivers in x-updates ppa
<bjsnider> right now, they conflict with everything in natty because if anyone tried to use them they wouldn't work
<bjsnider> so they're not installable
<bjsnider> as a safety measure
<savedvars> aight
<bjsnider> but we get those drivers in there the same day they're released
<savedvars> bjsnider, nouveau works, i just had to edit xorg.conf manually
<BUGabundo> anyone think they can help me? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/notify-osd/+bug/716136
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 716136 in notify-osd (Ubuntu) "getting old ballons for notifications" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> ping
<BUGabundo> WOW
<BUGabundo> what happened to ATOP ???
<BUGabundo> its soooooooooooooo different
#ubuntu+1 2011-02-10
<Adys> my cursor seems to be disappearing regularly since a couple of days, any idea why? (using kdm+nouveau)
<Adys> it still works, its just invisible
<FloridaGuy> trying to go from 10.10 to 11.04....update-manager -d is screwed up are something.....type in my root password..keeps saying..invaild password
<tzanger> ubuntu doesn't have a root password
<FloridaGuy> root...sudo password..samething
<FloridaGuy> root access
<FloridaGuy> type in my password...update-manager -d...says invaild password
<tzanger> hmm
<tzanger> that is definitely unusual
<FloridaGuy> i know..everything eles takes it
<FloridaGuy> wasent there another way from cli that upgrades
<FloridaGuy> i know there is update-manager -d...and something eles
<rww> do-release-upgrade -d
<FloridaGuy> do-release-upgrade -d works....update-manager-d dont...
<alkisg> Hi, I tried dual booting Natty (with Evolution 2.32.2) and Lucid (with Evolution 2.28) with using my existing /home/alkisg
<alkisg> Now I can see my emails on Natty, but not on Lucid.
<alkisg> Has there been any file format change to Evolution? If so, how can I revert it?
<susundberg> You might want to look at evolution changelog
<susundberg> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+changelog
<alkisg> Hmm that's the Ubuntu package changelog, maybe I should be looking the Evolution source changelog instead
<alkisg> But if there's been such an incompatible format change, a warning (like it happended in 2.24) would be required...
<susundberg> That shounds fair..
<susundberg> Have you checked if console or .xsession-errors gets any funny prints?
<alkisg> Yup, and no, nothing in console
<susundberg> (and i assume you can access the mails with say 'cat' -- that is permissions are ok)
<susundberg> check
<alkisg> I'm using the same UID/GID and /home/alkisg in both Natty and Lucid
<alkisg> So apart from the permissions, evolution even uses the same settings...
<susundberg> Mayby you could install backport (testing version) to Lucid ?
<susundberg> (Or yes, downgrade natty might be better idea)
<alkisg> Is evolution 2.32 available in lucid-backports?
<alkisg> I'd downgrade if I could see my mails... :D
<alkisg> But I can't, with evolution 2.28...
<susundberg> Ah yeah
<susundberg> since that didnt see the mails
<susundberg> sorry :)
<susundberg> did you find anything from the changelog?
<alkisg> Nah np. /me looks for the changelog...
<alkisg> Ah. Running evolution 2.32 from the console, I do see some attempts to "migrate config data"
<alkisg> Now if I could find how to undo that silent, world-breaking migration...
<susundberg> ;)
<zniavre_> good morning
<zniavre_> does unity-2d is the "same" than unity (regular) ?
<delt> uh... hello
<delt> was pointed here by #ubuntu about this live-disc image ....... http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/natty-desktop-i386.iso
<delt> 03:25 < ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<delt> 03:26 < delt> oh thanks, NOW i know that.
<delt> nm *sigh*
<alkisg> Can I somehow prevent evolution from trying to move my ~/.evolution to ~/.config/evolution and to ~/.local/share/evolution?
<alkisg> It breaks my Lucid / Natty dual boot...
<twager> !nvidea
<susundberg> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto | The ATI and nVidia binary drivers may not be currently installable at the moment
<susundberg> ?
<twager> susundberg, Thanks...Poor spelling :-(
<susundberg> ;)
<manlymatt83> Hi folks.  While I realize 11.04 is unstable, what are people's experiences with it lately regarding stability?
<rork> I'm using the kubuntu version with an ATI card, recently installed the alpha2. Couldn't install ATI drivers. I updated the day before yesterday and X broke, haven't looked into it yet.
<bcurtiswx> im moving my .ssh and .gnupg folders to my natty partition and now when I try to bzr get it gives me a publickey error.. what am i doing wrong?
<wmcinnis> hi
<Pici> The problem with gnome-terminal being unresponsive that I talked about here the other day seems to be unrelated to g-t.  So, feel free to forget I mentioned it.
<mphill> is anyone having issues with natty/compiz crashing, focus issues, unable to left click, etc?
<zzillezz> hmm, i'm trying to install alpha2 from live session and I get an error from the installer telling my i don't have enough free space on my hard drive ...
<zzillezz> when i do have enough space
<charlie-tca> you need 4-6 GB
<zzillezz> i have 190+ gb free on one partition (ext4) and 800+ gb free on another one
<zzillezz> it's the second time i'm installing kubuntu 11.04 alpha2, on the same pc, and the first time went ok
<charlie-tca> reboot and start over. Sometimes the thing mounts the drives and then won't use them
<zzillezz> well, it went ok until i started messing with the graphics drivers :-)
<charlie-tca> why would you mess with them on the live cd?
<charlie-tca> it don't really like that... :-)
<zzillezz> i didn't mess with them on the live cd, but when i first installed alpha2
<zzillezz> alright, rebooting now, thanks for your help charlie-tca
<zzillezz> alright, install worked :-)
<Louis-DK_> Hi. I'm trying to upgrade an Ubuntu 11.04 using "sudo apt-get upgrade" Do you want to continue [Y/n]?  Extracting templates from packages: 100% Preconfiguring packages ... warning, in file '/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 15183 package 'ibus-pinyin-db-open-phrase':  error in Version string '1/lib/modules/2.6.38-2-generic/kernel/drivers/scsi/scsi_transport_fc.ko': invalid character in version number warning, in file '/var/lib/d
<Pici> Louis-DK_: This is an existing 11.04 install, or are you upgrading to 11.04 from a prior release?
<Louis-DK_> Pici: It is an existing 11.04 install, but it's fixed. Renamed /var/lib/dpkg/available-old to available
<zonkers> when 11.04 is released, do you think there will be a gnome shell 2.3 for it?
<carl0s-> Right, I know this new X.org stack is the cause of some issues, but is that the cause of the weird stuff that's been going on with my x64 igfx based thing for a few weeks now? It's pretty much unusable. It's like a window that should appear doesn't actually appear, but the window that I *can* see, which is usually my browser, or Ooo, well that's unresponsive to my mouse input in the top left quarter of the screen, and I t
<carl0s-> hink it's because of this 'ghost' window that hasn't actually visibly appeared. Is this known? I'm about to give up and load up x86 10.10 (I've had enough of npviewer.bin crashes so x86 will do I think).
<carl0s-> nice one, cheers
<Adys> got some issue here since today's upgrade on kubuntu. Desktop is completely empty - I can't see open apps / windows / panels or anything, even if they're active. I killed kwin and now i can, but even using other window managers i get the same issue
<m3ga> i'm running natty in a chroot under debian and i getting upgrade failures due to upstart. if i'm installing in a chroot, why do i need upstart? also can't remove upstart because that removes just about everything.
<Adys> okay, rm ~/.kde/share/config/plasm* fixed it
<lamalex> does anyone know where I can find previous version of debs?
<lamalex> i need to downgrade X
<lamalex> (i know a huge pita)
<gpc> lamalex: you may still have them in /cache/apt/archives
<lamalex> gpc, i do not :(
<lamalex> i dont know where they went
<lamalex> but they're not there
#ubuntu+1 2011-02-11
<FloridaGuy> when will kde 4.6.0 go from backports to the main repo
<coz_> oo hey guys... am I seeing this correctly?/ it;s ok to update with nvidia?
<coz_> ho nevermind   I guess not
<delt> uh... natty-desktop-i386.iso gave me a black screen with the kde mouse that i could move around, now the "recommended" kubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso just freezes with 2 keyboard leds flashing (caps,num)
<delt> *sigh* trying kubuntu-10.04.1-desktop-i386.iso ......
<delt> can't be defective CPU -or- memory, unless maybe the memtest included on the cd is sabotaged to NOT report errors
<delt> suggestions...?
<charlie-tca> report a kernel panic
<delt> good idea.
<delt> hello, i'd report a kernel panic caused by your shitty software
<delt> thanks a lot
<rww> It amazes me how averse users of unstable development versions of software are to actually reporting bugs.
<charlie-tca> yes, somewhere along the way they miss the "it is alpha, unstable, and subject to breaking" too
<charlie-tca> anyone available to verify a bug in firefox 4.0b11 ?
<throughnothing> howdy, is anyone using couchdb in natty?
<Spirits-Sight> has the issue with nvidia been fixed
<zzillezz> hmm can't install firefox :(
<zzillezz> " trying to overwrite '/usr/share/applications/firefox.desktop', which is also in package kubuntu-firefox-installer 11.04ubuntu1 "
<susundberg> bug in package :/
<susundberg> try to remove installer and then install the real thing?
<zzillezz> alright, let's try :)
<zzillezz> susundberg: it worked :-)
<zzillezz> thanks
<susundberg> \o/
<zzillezz> :)
<qzio> is it just me or is there a bug in gnome-terminal? the menu bar is there by default, even though i've turned it off, and if I have multiple terminal's open, and view->showmenu bar  toggle all the other will still have it, and if i do on a second one, the first will get it back.
<genii-around> Hm. "changelog is a binary file. See it anyway?"
<Pici> Thats weird.
<pr0ph3t> hi all
<pr0ph3t> do you have a nautilus menu bar at the top of the desktop in classic ubuntu desktop or is it just me?
<kukuNut> kubuntu just blank screen+ white mouse. any idea to recover? got rid of .kde but no luck. ready to reinstall daily but got the same from live cd
<kukuNut> ati card with radeon driver
<kukuNut> kubuntu+1 users?
<brot> kukuNut: what card do you have?
<kukuNut> brot ati card and using the radeon driver
<brot> kukuNut: like ati only sells one card right now.
<kukuNut> am guessing plasma is borked?
<yofel> works for me currently with nvdia and nouveau, I didn't restart kde after that last updates today though
<kukuNut> yofel: could go straight to 'install' instead of 'try' but hate it if I get the same after :(
<yofel> does krunner work? if yes you could check in ~/.xsession-errors where it failed
<yofel> or check from a tty
<kukuNut> yofel: nothing works if you mean alt+f2?
<yofel> yeah, alt+f2, then check from tty
<kukuNut> kdm from a tty is the same
<yofel> and what does .xsession-errors say?
<kukuNut> ah have to check that. but looks like x is ok except that I just see black screen. mouse is working
<kukuNut> am in a 10/04 right now
<kukuNut> yofel: mostly nepomuk/soprano stuff
<yofel> no idea then
<kukuNut> yofel: thanks anyway..
<hv> is it possible to get natty without unity at the moment?
<KuKuNut> yofel: kubuntu at least for me is not playing well with ati card?
<KuKuNut> yofel: was able to recover but with lubuntu-core
<hv> (compiz 0.9.x without unity, with working indicator applets)
<charlie-tca> hv: choose classic session (no effect) at login
<charlie-tca> gets you Natty without unity and compiz
<hv> charlie-tca: without compiz? how about compiz without unity (and builtin panels)?
<Daekdroom> hv, choose Classic Session
<Daekdroom> hv, the (No effect) makes it use metacity instead of compiz.
<coz_> hey all
<cousin_mario> hello
<cousin_mario> I've tried running Unity on VirtualBox with no luck. Are there plans to support it?
<zniavre_> vbox 4 is supposed to but it does not work here
<cousin_mario> neither here, that's why I'm asking:/
<jmgalloway> anyone know why the ubuntu freezes at the language selection screen?
<orbisvicis> can someone do me a favor, run ls -lah /dev/audio, ls -lah /dev/input/event0, and getfacl /dev/input/event0 ?
<orbisvicis> (im not on ubuntu, but I want to see how it does something)
<orbisvicis> then check in /lib/udev/rules.d/70-acl.rules to see if anything matches KERNEL=="event*", SUBSYSTEM=="input" ?
<nailora> i just upgraded from maverick to natty and was left behind with no working bootloader. are there any related known problems?
<nailora> i did not really try to debug it but used an old cd to install a grub 1 bootloader.
<FloridaGuy> upgraded kubuntu 10.10 to 11.04...everything was fine until i installed nvidia in 11.04..now 11.04 wont boot
<yofel> FloridaGuy: there is no working nvidia driver for our x server
<yofel> drop to tty, apt-get remove nvidia-current (or what you installed) - delete /etc/X11/xorg.conf and reboot
<FloridaGuy> yofel: then why is there nvidia drivers..displayed in jockey...and how can i remove them when it wont boot
<FloridaGuy> or show i do xorg while im in the live cd
<yofel> I just told you how to remove them (you get to tty with ctrl+alt+f2 from frozen screen, maybe press alt+print+k first)
<yofel> and the nvidia drivers shouldn't be installable - or that bug still isn't fixed..
<FloridaGuy> yofel: can i install nvidia from nvidia web site
<yofel> no
<yofel> neither supported, nor does the current beta driver work
<yofel> watch the x-updates PPA - that'll have a working driver as soon as nvidia releases one
<FloridaGuy> whats the problem that nvidia doest work
<yofel> the driver isn't abi compatible with current X server 1.10 - they need to update their binary driver
<FloridaGuy> ok
<FloridaGuy> so wouldent it be best..to keep what works with everything..until the other is updated
<yofel> well yeah, you can keep the old xserver packages back together with nvidia
<FloridaGuy> should i delete this one to... xorg.conf.failsafe
<yofel> FloridaGuy: xorg.conf should be enough
<FloridaGuy> k
<FloridaGuy> thanks
<FloridaGuy> yofel: got nvidia out now....now im back on the distro..11.04....you said i could put old xserver back to use nvidia
<ktosiek> Hi! There is collision between nvidia-current an xorg in natty
<ktosiek> is there any way around it?
<yofel> well, downgrading is a bit hard..
<yofel> ktosiek: not yet
<FloridaGuy> yofel: xorg wasent installed but i installed it
<yofel> FloridaGuy: you could add maverick sources and downgrade X using that - but you would have to downgrade a lot... rather stick to nouveau
<yofel> it's easy if you have an old natty install and just keep the packages back, but backwards is complicated
<ktosiek> yofel: would it work if I changed nvidia-current to not claim providing "xserver-xorg-video-8"?
<Volkodav> Does nouveau support dual head ?
<yofel> ktosiek: no - as nvidia doesn't have any driver that works either currently
<yofel> ktosiek: watch the x-updates PPA for a driver newer than 270.18
<ktosiek> thanks!
<FloridaGuy> if that the case i better off going back to 10.10
<yofel> should be out soon -- I hope!
<rww> huzzah proprietary software
<yofel> rww: nvidia works - nouveau doesn't
<ktosiek> python curses looks broken
<ktosiek> it segfaults when starting canto :-/
<rww> yofel: given the people talking about nvidia-current, this statement confuses me :\
 * rww shrugs, buys ATI anyway and <3 -radeon
<yofel> well, nvidia does sometimes break with new X - but when it work then it works fine
<yofel> as for nouveau - that freezes at a random time between 20s and 6h on my notebook - which makes it pretty unusable
<rmcbride> nouveau doesn't recognize the HDMI attached external monitor on my laptop, OR the native resolution for the laptop's own display, so its absolutely unusable for me
<rmcbride> (filed bugs on both last week)
#ubuntu+1 2011-02-12
<Adys> is there a package for libdrm-2.4.24?
<durt> hey folks, any pointers to why I don't have 3d running anymore? (i915). And I do believe 'intel' is running ok from Xorg.0.log
<Adys> durt: see link in /topic, it's a transition phase wrt xorg atm, lots of issues with 3d
<durt> Adys, I see...explains what I'm seeing today, but I lost compiz quite some time ago... oh well.
<gpc> !info libdrm2
<ubottu> libdrm2 (source: libdrm): Userspace interface to kernel DRM services -- runtime. In component main, is required. Version 2.4.23-1ubuntu3 (natty), package size 22 kB, installed size 112 kB
<Adys> Is the package plymouth-x11 still needed?
<Adys> i see it's not marked as supported anymore
<hv> is the window placement in the new compiz slightly screwed? the shadow of the windows seems to be treated like its border.
<hv> or perhaps there is some configuration baggage from compiz 0.8 that is causing it?
<twager> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto | The ATI and nVidia binary drivers may not be currently installable at the moment
<rxd> what's with with applications menu it disappears
<Lynoure> hello.
<Lynoure> My natty cannot find mpeg etc codecs, what repo / package are they from?
<Lynoure> It proposes to install them and then does not find them
<bazhang> ubuntu-restricted-extras
<bazhang> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages for Ubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 43 (natty), package size 3 kB, installed size 36 kB
<Lynoure> Yup, there we go. Thanks
<bazhang> welcome
<kklimonda> hey, did the nvidia power support sheduled for 2.6.38?
<kklimonda> is*
<kklimonda> I shall not change the sentence in the middle
<om26er> where can I find unity-2d developers? is there an IRC ?
<coz_> om26er,  #ayanta  I believe
<coz_> wrong spelling
<coz_> hold on
<coz_> om26er,    #ayatana
<coz_> om26er,  is there an issue you need to dicuss?
<coz_> discuss
<om26er> hmm -2d developers are there too ?
<om26er> na
<om26er> no issue just wanted to see the discussions and stuff, have not seen em in #ayatana
<coz_> om26er,   that would be the place then
<om26er> #ubuntu-arm
<om26er> oops
<coz_> :)
<coz_> mm hey guys.  I did notice this  "fake"  gnome panel across the secondary monitor  ,, a bit  alarming at first...although I only did partial update because of the nvidia issue
<coz_> I am also noticing...after logging in ..as things are starting up...the unity /gnome panel and the it being quickly overlayed by the classic gnome panel... also could be as a result of partial updates
<root_> hello after I've installed updates via update manager ubuntu is not loading anymore
<penguin42> how far does it get?
<root_> also i have installed nvidia drivers, last message in console  says starting CUPS [OK] I'm writing from tty2
<penguin42> ok, lets go back a step - what exactly did you do between it working and it stopping working?
<root_> run update manager installed updates
<root_> then installed nvidia driver and rebooted
<penguin42> ok, so it's booted just X isn't starting?
<root_> yes
<penguin42> what does /var/log/Xorg.0.log have to say?
<root_> NOUVEAU (0) : Closed GPU channel 2
<root_> i've tried nvidia-xconfig and startx
<root_> but it says that there is no /usr/bin/X
<penguin42> I don't know much about the nvidia drivers; can you pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<penguin42> there is a command line program called pastebiniit which should be able to do it for you
<root_> how to do that from console is there any wgetpaste like prog?
<root_> oh thanks
<root_> paste.ubuntu.com/566318
<root_> how i can try to manually start xorg? restarting gdm doesn't makes sence
<penguin42> root_: OK, reading that log, it couldn't find the closed source nvidia module, and is trying nouveau
<root_> how to fix that?
<penguin42> root_: Not sure, I don't know the nvidia stuff (I use Intel and ATI) startx should work for trying X
<penguin42> root_: I think you might  try jockey-text  to install the Nvidia driver
<kklimonda> did nvidia release a working driver for new X
<kklimonda> ?
<root_> what driver is used by default?
<root_> nouveau?
<penguin42> root_: Yeh, it looks like it tries the closed source one, then nouveau, thenthe 2d nv then ood old fashoned fb
<root_> if i will uninstall that closed source nvidia driver that shall help?
<penguin42> root_: I'd try to get the basics working without that first
<penguin42> root_: How did you install it?
<root_> with additional drivers gui
<penguin42> ok
<root_> as i understand i shall remove that nvidia-current package and generated xorg.conf right?
<penguin42> I think I'd use jockey-text to remove it
<root_> sorry what is jockey-text?
<root_> ah got it :)
<penguin42> root_: The 'additional driver' gui is a front end to jockey
<root_> it just searches drivers and returns nothing
<penguin42> ok, then as you say, nuke the package
<root_> no man page too
<penguin42> and the xorg.conf
<root_> i used "purge" option
<root_> that's right?
<penguin42> yeh
<root_> penguin42: thank you very much for help, gonna reboot
<penguin42> thank me when it works!
<root_> removing nvidia-current and xorg.conf doesn't helped
<root_> why on startx it says /usr/bin/X not found?
<root_> and now console has higher resolution and can't parse cyrillic chars
<penguin42> root_: Do you have the xserver-xorg package installed?
<root_> it says no
<root_> how to search with apt?
<Daekdroom> sudo apt-cache search
<root_> thanks
<penguin42> not having xserver-xorg installed is odd
<root_> xserver-xorg is in list when i try apt-cache search xserver-xorg --installed
<root_> ah it's in /usr/bin/X11/startx
<kklimonda> root_: apt-cache search --installed doesn't mean it's installed
<kklimonda> see what apt-cache policy        --installed
<kklimonda> argh
<kklimonda> what apt-cache policy xserver-xorg returns
<root_> 1:7.6~3ubuntu4 natty/main
<root_> damn can't see letters
<root_> smthing with codepage
<root_> guys i'm sorry but could u tell what paste.ubuntu.com/566335 says about X server?
<penguin42> root_: Could not start command /usr/bin/X -br -verbose
<kklimonda> root_: what does ls -l /usr/bin/X return?
<kklimonda> if you don't have this file then you don't have xserver-xorg properly installed.
<penguin42> root_: What happens if you do apt-get install xserver-xorg
<root_> kklimonda: no such file or dir
<root_> damn i can't read output at all
<kklimonda> launch bash with LC_ALL=C
<kklimonda> LC_ALL=C bash
<kklimonda> (which won't help, as I don't know which output you can't read)
<root_> wow
<root_> apt-cache says it's not installed
<root_> apt-get install xserver-xorg shows list of packages that would be installed
<root_> how that happend? I've got gnome fully installed and working, could nvidia-driver uninstalled xserver?
<Daekdroom> Given that nvidia driver is currently broken, it's possible
<penguin42> root_: Might be best to apt-get install ubuntu-desktop just to make sure you have the full set of normal stuff
<root_> X started woohoo
<root_> thank you much for help guys
<penguin42> no prob
<root_> emm maybe that sounds weird but i uninstalled ubuntu-desktop as dep of indicator-applet, could be the reason of missing xorg server? :D
<penguin42> no, shouldn't take out xserver-xorg
<root_> ok thanks
<ImGangsta> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<tsimpson> fail
<vish> tsimpson: goosh! he is such a bother.. atleast the tiniest of trolls have something to troll about :/
<vish> maybe ops should just ignore his "!o-ps"
<Daekdroom> vish, I don't think that a flashing window is easy to ignore.
<Daekdroom> I recall this person that used !ops three times just to realize what it did, and then got kicked.
<vish> Daekdroom: nah, he knows what he is doing. he has bee at it atleast twice in the past couple of weeks
<vish> been*
<tsimpson> they hit multiple channels multiple times, I don't think we should ignore that
<vish>  it is totally redundant to just keep pinging ops, when you have nothing to troll about :/
<vish> tsimpson: it seems it is his fun to just get banned.. so banning him only entices him more :)
<tsimpson> maybe, but not banning him allows him to constantly disrupt channels
<vish> maybe, yea..
<penguin42> change the bot to do something more interesting for him?
<BUGabundo> ohay
<vish> bugabuga! ;)
<BUGabundo> VISSSSHHHHH
<pr0ph3t> anyone have problems with the microphone using empathy/telepathy over msn conversations?
<Goog_Josh1> can anybody help me to install and run kylix 3 on my ubuntu 1010
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1010 in drivel (Ubuntu) "out-of-date" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1010
<Ibn_Ali_al-Turki> anyone having microphone issues with Natty?
<Ibn_Ali_al-Turki> my laptop mic worked fine in maverick, but doesn't work in natty
<nailora> i have some problems that the selected theme is not applied (except for window borders). any ideas?
<nailora> http://nailor.devzero.de/oneshot/2011-02-12/Screenshot.png/8efd168320b79a12/Screenshot.png
<coz_> nailora,  I have had this issue in the past  did you restart x and try again
<Ibn_Ali_al-Turki> anyone having microphone issues with Natty?
<Ibn_Ali_al-Turki> my laptop mic worked fine in maverick, but doesn't work in natty
<Pici> Can someone confirm a gnome-terminal issue before I report a bug?
<penguin42> what is it?
<Pici> My g-t profile has the menubar off by default, but when I open g-t, its on, and the setting is unchecked in the menu itself.  I need to toggle the checkbox twice before it will turn the menubar off.
<penguin42> well, for me if I turn it off in the profile and then open a new terminal the menubar is off
<Pici> Hm.
<Daekdroom> If I turn it off in the profile and open a new terminal, it's on :(
<Daekdroom> Classic Gnome, btw.
<Pici> me too. Okay.
<Pici> oh, thats annoying too.  I just opened a new terminal, and the menu bar showed up there, and on my old terminal that I was using before.
<nekoCAT> I just did a fresh install of Xubuntu daily.  First, its nice that the gtk resize handle on the desktop is gone.
<nekoCAT> The multiple menu entries are gone as well.
<Daekdroom> nekoCAT, The thing on the bottom right of every window?
<Pici> bug #717859 logged
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 717859 in gnome-terminal (Ubuntu) "gnome-terminal "Show Menubar" setting not working properly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/717859
<nekoCAT> No, there was a bug with the resize handle showing up on the corner of the desktop.
<nekoCAT> That was fixed and I thank the developers for that.
<Daekdroom> Oh.
<Daekdroom> I recall it showing up in the gnome panel
<nekoCAT> In this particular Xubuntu daily build, some of the shortcuts in the bottom panel are broken.
<nekoCAT> The Firefox/Thunderbird launchers are just empty placeholders.
<charlie-tca> report a bug for that against xfce4-panel
<nekoCAT> charlie-tca: Okay, can do.
<nekoCAT> jockey shows up in the systray without an icon.  Is this a known problem?
<Ibn_Ali_al-Turki> anyone having microphone issues with Natty?
<Ibn_Ali_al-Turki> my laptop mic worked fine in maverick, but doesn't work in natty
<charlie-tca> yeah, sort of. Jockey has some issues since stuff is still broken
<nekoCAT> Quick question, is it safe to install the nvidia drivers yet?  Has anyone tried?
<charlie-tca> they are broken yet, as far as I know
<nekoCAT> Thank you.  I will hold off on that then.
<nekoCAT> I must be off.  I will report the panel icon bug in launchpad later today.
 * penguin42 notes that xorg-edgers is broken on Radeon for me on Natty as of an update sometime in the last week
<robin0800> penguin42, define broken please?
<penguin42> robin0800: gdm won't render the login box properly - didn't get any further; logs full of 'r600_packet3_check:1330 invalid cmd stream 408'
<penguin42> sorry, kdm
<penguin42> sorry^2, gdm!
<robin0800> penguin42, does r600 use gallium driver?
<penguin42> robin0800: I don't know
<robin0800> penguin42, do glxinfo will tell you
<Daekdroom> r600 does not use gallium by default.
<Daekdroom> (not even xorg-edgers)
<penguin42> robin0800: I've dropped back to the standard natty packages and I don't see any sign of the word 'gallium' in glxinfo output
<penguin42> what is Gallium?
<penguin42> the card is an HD4350 rv710
<Daekdroom> Gallium is some replacement for classic Mesa.
<Daekdroom> r300 driver uses gallium by default already. Faster, better, smaller code.
<Daekdroom> The mesa driver that uses gallium is called r300g. The one that uses classic mesa code is called r300 or r300c
<penguin42> ah ok
<robin0800> Daekdroom, only up to 500 I guess and has a tearing issue with compiz
<Daekdroom> robin0800, r300 driver also handles r400 and r500 cards ;)
<robin0800> Daekdroom, yes but it still needs some work I think
<Daekdroom> robin0800, nah. r300g is way better than r300c at this point. r600c, on the other hand, is more stable than r600g, however slower
<robin0800> Daekdroom, well I've got tearing in compiz with it
<penguin42> oh dear - that's a good crash - it's stuck playing the last ~3 seconds of audio
<hellyeah> ubuntu 11.10 exist ?
<penguin42> repeatedly, in a loop saying 'move the bodies, No Doctor'
<Pici> Which Doctor?
<penguin42> Ducky
<Pici> Oh that show.
<penguin42> NCIS
<Pici> Yeah, that show/.
<penguin42> is not having a good day for video related issues
<arand> hellyeah: no, all current development is happening on 11.04
<Omega> "Preferred Applications" isn't detecting Opera as a browser
<Omega> so I can't seem to set it as my default browser
<penguin42> also seems to be kicing a few radeon_cs_ioctl *ERROR* Failed to parse relocation -35! crashes
<ImGangsta> !ops
<ImGangsta> im gangsta
<ImGangsta> !ops
<raknorak> hi there
<raknorak> it's funny that the bug reporting tool, is unstable and crash by collecting details for a bug report :D
<penguin42> ah that's not good - which one - KDE or gnome?
<raknorak> gnome
<penguin42> how did it crash?
<raknorak> first did compiz crash, and after pressing send report the app itself crashing
<raknorak> compiz crashes after clicking the ubuntu logo und the top left
<raknorak> *on
<penguin42> out of interest which graphics card?
<Ibn_Ali_al-Turki> anyone having microphone issues with Natty?
<Ibn_Ali_al-Turki> my laptop mic worked fine in maverick, but doesn't work in natty
<Ibn_Ali_al-Turki> raknorak
<Ibn_Ali_al-Turki> lol
<Ibn_Ali_al-Turki> same thing happens to me
<Ibn_Ali_al-Turki> i am using an asus laptop with intel graphics
<Ibn_Ali_al-Turki> it crashes, and while i attempt to bug report i get like crash after crash and the screen fills up with boxes lol
<raknorak> it's a macbook 2.1 with intel gma950
<raknorak> and sometimes the window decoration disappears
<raknorak> the application folder in unity 3d, is not scrollable with the touchpad (any other app works fine with that) und it's kinda laggy with scrolling with the scrollbar itself
<penguin42> X does seem very flaky at the moment
<raknorak> and it would be nice, that the toolbar on the left would not hide if a window comes to the border
<raknorak> maybe as an option
<Guest34735> the interface crashs if a flash video plays and banshee will start
<penguin42> I don't seem to get anything logged to /var/log/messages any more - is everyone else seeing that?
<Daekdroom> cat /var/log/messages doesn't display anything in here
<penguin42> bug or feature?
<Daekdroom> Who knows? *dun dun dun dun*
<Ibn_Ali_al-Turki> will natty have gnome 3.0?
<Daekdroom> Ibn_Ali_al-Turki, Yes, but its default desktop interface will be Unity instead of Gnome Shell
<penguin42> Daekdroom: Feature - found the changelog comment
<Ibn_Ali_al-Turki> Daekdroom thanks, i know that...but i was wondering if the classic desktop will be 3.0, or remain as 2.30
<Daekdroom> Ibn_Ali_al-Turki, Classic Desktop will be 2.32, because 3.0 is Gnome Shell already, and that is not "Classic Desktop"
<Daekdroom> Ibn_Ali_al-Turki, but I'd expect them to compile everything to GTK+3 if it's possible.
<Ibn_Ali_al-Turki> thanks
<lithpr> hi- i've tried to add the kubuntu backports repo, but am getting this error:  W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backportsv/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/source/Sources.gz  404  Not Found
<Daekdroom> lithpr, why are you using a maverick PPA on a natty install anyway?
<lithpr> i'm trying to get the natty updates into maverick
<Daekdroom> lithpr, this is not exactly the channel for that
<Daekdroom> lithpr, but what happens is: the link is wrong
<lithpr> hmmm
<Daekdroom> lithpr, there's a "backportsv" there. It's only backports
<lithpr> Daekdroom: okay, thank you.  it is what got added with "sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports"
<lithpr> weird.   thank you Daekdroom, i will try changing that url
<nekoCAT> I would just like to extend my support for the integration of gmusicbrowser in xubuntu.
<charlie-tca> Thanks
<charlie-tca> it is nice, isn't it?
<nekoCAT> charlie-tca:  It is, and it recognizes and sorts the tags better than other music players I have tried.
#ubuntu+1 2011-02-13
<yofel> lithpr: I think everything in kubuntu-ppa/backports is already in natty - so there's no point in adding the PPA
<lithpr> okay, thanks yofel
<psusi> anyone interested in helping test some ureadahead boot speed improvements?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1686699
<twager> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto | The ATI and nVidia binary drivers may not be currently installable at the moment
<bullgard> !teamviewer | bullgard
<eruditehermit> hey, is there a maverick ppa for gnome 3 that is up to date?
<bullgard> Will Natty provide a teamviewer package?
<Daekdroom> eruditehermit, not even the natty ppa for GNOME Shell is up-to-date.
<Daekdroom> and a gnome 3 ppa for maverick would create such a breakage because of GTK+2 and GTK+3
<Daekdroom> !info teamviewer
<ubottu> Package teamviewer does not exist in natty
<eruditehermit> also on a related note, does ubuntu have a ATI catalyst driver that works with natty?
<eruditehermit> thanks for the response Daekdroom btw
<Daekdroom> eruditehermit, the catalyst driver is currently broken
<eruditehermit> =(
<eruditehermit> Daekdroom, any experience with r600g?
<Daekdroom> but the opensource one works with all cards up to HD5xxx, with 3D accel and all.
<Daekdroom> r600g is alright. I'm using it.
<eruditehermit> Daekdroom, how is flash with it
<Daekdroom> But you have to enable it in xorg.conf, because it uses r600c by default.
<eruditehermit> is r600g a lot better than r600c?
<Daekdroom> Faster, less stable too.
<eruditehermit> =(
<eruditehermit> what kind of performance benefit is there?
<eruditehermit> % wise
<Daekdroom> I have no idea, really.
<eruditehermit> are you able to play 1080p videos?
<eruditehermit> and flash videos?
<Daekdroom> As far as I know, flash videos are done on the CPU side.
<eruditehermit> Daekdroom, with some cards with capable drivers some of it is GPU accelerated
<Daekdroom> eruditehermit, the open source driver isn't capable.
<eruditehermit> ah
 * eruditehermit hates flash
<bullgard> Daekdroom: Thank you for your help.
<eruditehermit> Daekdroom, thanks for answering all my questions =)
<eruditehermit> Daekdroom, any chance i could ask you a favour?
<eruditehermit> Daekdroom, would you be willing to post your xorg.conf to pastebin?
<eruditehermit> 2.6.38 is incredible with r600c alone
<eruditehermit> can play 1080p vidoes flawlessly and flash 1080p
<twager> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto | The ATI and nVidia binary drivers may not be currently installable at the moment
<yofel> twager: no, there is no working nvidia driver for natty currently, nowhere
<twager> yofel: Seems ok in Kubuntu ?
<yofel> well, nouveau will work fine in some cases, but the proprietary driver is broken
<twager> Nouveau will not work for me..
<yofel> what's te
<yofel> *what's the problem?
<Guest13519> anyone else has the problem, that the interface crashs when banshee will start
<lenios> Guest13519, go to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/ and search for it
<lenios> if it's not reported, it would be interesting to fill a report
<Pici> Bleh.  I'm still trying to debug my weird terminal input issue.
<penguin42> Pici: What happens?
<Pici> penguin42: Input just seems to go ignored.  I'm not sure if its a problem with gnome-terminal, or with ssh though.
<penguin42> odd
<Pici> When it happens next, I'll throw strace at both processes and see if either is seeing input.
<penguin42> so this is an ssh running in a gnome-terminal ?
<Pici> Yeah.
<penguin42> could be a focus problem? Does the cursor in the terminal change to solid to show it has the focus?
<Pici> I just got it.. but I saw a definite change in ssh traffic when it happened, so I think it may be a network or ssh issue now.
<graingert> ns idnentify volvocar
<graingert> ffs
<graingert> gah
<graingert> okay
<gpc> graingert: hehe :)
<Pici> Looks like there are some ssh regressions in natty, I'm still having trouble pinpointing where my issue is, so I'm hoping that whatever fixes those fix my issue too.
<share1> 11.10  http://www.hudieai.com/?fromuid=136809
<edgy> Hi, I installed natty kubuntu but before it gives kdm screen it hangs! what's wrong?
<edgy> any workaround so I can try the system?
<qzio> is it just me or does the menubar for gnome-terminals always come back when I start a new terminal window?
<Daekdroom> qzio, someone yesterday was asking about that.
<Daekdroom> I think it was Pici
<Pici> qzio: bug 717332
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 717332 in gnome-terminal (Ubuntu) "gnome-terminal is confused about its menubar status" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/717332
<penguin42> yeh I duped it with an other one
<Machtin> so.. let's say i can startx as root, but if i do it as my user, everything's just black.
<Machtin> it seems everything works fine (because when i switch windows, the borders of the applications are shown) except displaying it.
<Machtin> it's just a black screen with the mouse on it.. and the borders when i alt+tab. (KDE)
<Machtin> what could that be? :)
<Machtin> this place used to be more crowded :o
<dupondje> Can somebody surf to http://support.mozilla.com/pa-IN/questions/682192 ?
<dupondje> it crashes firefox directly here :s
<yofel> works here, but I use the ff4 daily builds
<robin0800> works in chrome
<Machtin> works in opera
<Volkodav> works in ff4 beta11
<Machtin> and whatever firefox is the actual one in 11.04
<dupondje> strange :s
<Machtin> i hate to have to be logged in as root. :|
<guntbert> Machtin: what compels you?
<Machtin> the problem with the black screen when i log onto as my user.
<dupondje> Got a feeling that my profile is a bit corrupt :(
<Machtin> (i posted the problem here 50 minutes ago)
<guntbert> Machtin: just for testing: create another user,...
<robin0800> Machtin, Create a new user then
<Machtin> hum, word.
<Machtin> just a sec. :)
<Machtin> didn't work. :|
<dupondje> $ firefox --help
<dupondje> /usr/lib/firefox-4.0b11/firefox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libxul.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<dupondje> euh ?
<dupondje> anyone else got this ?
<Daekdroom> dupondje, I do
<Machtin> yup, me too.
<dupondje> woow
<dupondje> ###!!! ABORT: X_GLXVendorPrivateWithReply: BadLength (poly request too large or internal Xlib length error): file /build/buildd/firefox-4.0~b11+build3+nobinonly/build-tree/mozilla/toolkit/xre/nsX11ErrorHandler.cpp, line 190
<dupondje> :P
<Machtin> hm.. that's just too odd for me. :/
<dupondje> ok
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/clutter-1.0/+bug/714280
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 714280 in clutter-1.0 (Ubuntu) "The error was 'BadLength (poly request too large or internal Xlib length erro'." [High,Confirmed]
<Machtin> guntbert, robin0800: any other idea on that?
<robin0800> Machtin, you would have to tell us your system, graphic card, drivers and how long you've had the problem
<Machtin> since today, i7-920(cpu), nvidia gtx 260 (nouveau)
<Machtin> robin0800: if I'm missing anything relevant, please ask :)
<robin0800> Machtin, pretty sure you can't change the driver as the proprietary one won't work with the new Xserver
<Machtin> yup, if i try to install nvidia-current it tries to remove X ;)
<scott__> Hey everyone.  I was wondering if the global menu in 11.04 will support Firefox, Thunderbird, and OO.o/Libreoffice?
<robin0800> Machtin, google search your problem
<Machtin> uh, i did. what did you find?
<robin0800> scott__,  Firefox, Thunderbird, and OO.o/Libreoffice? have to be changed to work with it I think
<dupondje> scott__: I saw a package firefox-globalmenu ..
<scott__> they use a different toolkit than GTK+ apps right?
<Machtin> I try to find stuff on the web before annoying people.. though I admit that I'm not the most professional googler. :/
<robin0800> Machtin, can't find much myself
<Machtin> ah, ok.
<Machtin> hm, wait.
<Machtin> Might it have something to do with upstart/plymouth? I have to cancel it because my crypt-disk-loading doesn't really work.
<robin0800> Machtin, where its happened before the advise is always to change driver but no good this time
<Machtin> isn't there some basic driver?
<Machtin> like vesa?
<Machtin> well.. i'll continue tomorrow.
<Machtin> see you around, and thanks!
<BUGabundo> yhan
<Daekdroom> !info zeitgeist
<ubottu> zeitgeist (source: zeitgeist): event logging framework. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.2-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 1 kB, installed size 52 kB
<Daekdroom> I still haven't realized what zeitgeist is about
<arand> Daekdroom: Accociating events, (time/file edited/chatted with bob/listened to baraphsody)
<Daekdroom> arand, every fascist's dream, I suppose.
<arand> Yes, extensive monitoring, though presumably you keep your database for yourself in this case.
<arand> Daekdroom: I guess you could compare it somewhat to these photo-management softwares, making nice timelines and such.
<youknowwho> Hi, I'm running kubuntu 11.04 alpha 2, and wanted to ask if there's a workaround to be able to install firefox, or get rekonq to run? thanks.
<penguin42> youknowwho: Firefox works for me; I'm on the current up to date natty, so probably a little after alpha 2
<youknowwho> sorry, I'm running kubuntu on amd64...forgot to mention it...
<penguin42> youknowwho: Yep, so am I - what happens if you try and run it?
<jimlovell777> What's responsible for the bar on the left? I may have a few bugs to file but don't know what to file them against or look for in terms of duplicates.
<penguin42> unity
<jimlovell777> penguin42: Thanks.
<youknowwho> penguin42: when I run the firefox installer and also try to install it from kpackagekit it tells me Error: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/applications/firefox.desktop', which is also in package kubuntu-firefox-installer 11.04ubuntu1
<jimlovell777> Another question, my wireless card has always worked out of the box and for Alpha 2, it isn't. I've followed the steps on the UBuntu Wifi page but hasn't resolved the issue. It's not off in the BIOS, disabled by switch yet it's absent. Know of a page with more troubleshooting steps?
<penguin42> youknowwho: Odd, I have kubuntu-firefox-installer 11.04ubuntu1 and firefox 4.0~b11+build3+nobinonly-0ubuntu2
<youknowwho> yeah, that's the package that's trying to install
<penguin42> same versions?
<youknowwho> yes
<penguin42> for me, that file isn't listed in the kubuntu-firefox-installer package
<youknowwho> I did a fresh install not an upgrade, maybe is that?
<penguin42> dunno - I'd drop the kubuntu-firefox-installer and see if that helps
<youknowwho> ok, I'll give it a try
<youknowwho> nop, same problem
<penguin42> well if that's not there what's the conflict with?
<youknowwho> I tried reinstalling kubuntu-firefox-installer, that didn't worked
<penguin42> if you dpkg --purge kubuntu-firefox-installer and then apt-get install firefox exactly what error do you get?
<youknowwho> after I removed it and try to install firefox it worked
<youknowwho> success!
<youknowwho> what a weird bug...
<penguin42> there are many weird bugs
<youknowwho> one less then...
<coz_> hey all
#ubuntu+1 2012-02-06
<Bodsda> Hi, just upgraded to precise, dual monitors using nvidia gfx card, twin view works fine but if I try to use a seperate x screen for the second monitor, all I get is a white screen and a black X for a mouse cursor on that monitor - any ideas?
<Bodsda> ah, might be https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/885989
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 885989 in nautilus (Ubuntu Precise) "white screen on second monitor when using two xsessions" [Low,Triaged]
<Jordan_U> I'm using 64 bit precise with google chrome. Chrome keeps warning me that my flash plugin is out of date, and in Chrome this page: http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/155/tn_15507.html tells me I'm using falsh plugin version 10.2.161.22. The same page in Firefox tells me I'm using 11.1.102.55. What is going on and how do I get chrome to use the latest plugin?
<micahg> chrome ships its own flash, is chrome up to date?
<Jordan_U> micahg: 16.0.912.63 is the version of Google chrome, which appears to not be the latest. Though it's odd that I have the same problem with Chromium and I thought I had the Chrome repository enabled to get updates.
<micahg> hmm, idk
<micahg> is the system version out of date?
<jbicha> chromium does not ship its own flash though
<micahg> nah, it might share a profile with chrome though idk
<micahg> or at least share plugins
<jbicha> yeah, I haven't run real Chrome in a long time on Ubuntu, & Chromium is unfortunately not really available for Windows
<Jordan_U> micahg: I just installed 16.0.912.77 and I have the same problem, with the same reported version of Flash.
<micahg> Jordan_U: does 'find ~/.config/chrom* -name *flash*.so' show any output?
<Jordan_U> micahg: No.
<micahg> no idea then
<bjsnider> chrome://plugins/
<Jordan_U> bjsnider: "Flash (2 files) - Version: 10.2 d161 Download Critical Security Update"
<bjsnider> not what mine says
<bjsnider> try manually reinstalling it or upgrading it
<Jordan_U> I found it. I had a ~/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so which was the old verison.
<Jordan_U> Found using "locate '*flash*.so'". I removed it and now Google Chrome and Chromium report the most recent version, and with no error.
<WoC> to prevent the kernel from being updated, do i need to put a hold on any other packages besides; linux-firmware linux-headers-3.2.0-10 linux-headers-3.2.0-10-generic linux-image-3.2.0-10-generic linux-libc-dev linux-sound-base linux-source linux-source-3.2.0 linux-tools-3.2.0-10 linux-tools-common linuxinfo ?
<WoC> !ask|ubottu
<ubottu> WoC: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<open> with unity plugin enabled, for the grid windows
<open> how do I resize windows... the key pres doesn't quite work
<open> the ctrl + alt + KP_5
<open> i try it.. no effect
<jbicha> open: do you have a separate number pad?
<open> I'm trying them on both
<open> the one one the right, the 'keypad one'
<open> and the one above the qwerty keys
<open> neither work -- and as for the keypad, I tried with both num lock on and off
<open> I'm on ubuntu 12.04 alpha 1, by the way
<open> running the thing on a virtual box (the image I downloaded from a weird looking website)
<open> I should mention, most everything else works well
<open> curiously, when I test it out
<open> you know when it tells me to manually press the key-combination
<open> and it'll pick that.. and set that?
<open> that does get correctly recognized, as Ctrl + Alt + KP_whatever
<open> but when I try it on a window, it doesn't work
<open> am I correct in understanding that I'd just try that combination on whatever window? e.g., if I try it on this Terminal right now, it should just work?
<open> hi poolie !
<poolie> hi open
<iceroot> someone else facing problems with firefox during the last days? firefox is not able to load websites, its loading forever (maybe with 1Kbit/s), chromium, is working fine. am i alone with that or is that a known bug for you?
<codepal> PPA for Gimp 2.8 anyone?
<iceroot> as it seems its not a browser problem at all           Tx excessive retries:116  Invalid misc:67595   Missed beacon:0
<iceroot> but even with that i dont get why chromium is working much better then firefox
<razorfish> Hi I can't get eclipse to start. Well, it starts but once I close the welcome screen it crashes. Haven't had this problem on any other os, but heres the paste http://p.mac-mini.org/307
<yofel_> razorfish: seems like a crash of libwebkitgtk. Do you have a .crash file in /var/crash/ ?
<razorfish> uh
<razorfish> lemee check
<razorfish> first off i think it was dumping files in ~ too
<razorfish> yofel: _usr_lib_jvm_java-6-openjdk-amd64_jre_bin_java.1000.crash ??
<razorfish> http://sprunge.us/ABfV
<yofel> yeah, that one. now run 'ubuntu-bug /var/crash/_usr_lib_jvm_java-6-openjdk-amd64_jre_bin_java.1000.crash' to report it
<razorfish> http://i.the-beach.co/di-K0JC.png
<razorfish> hah
<razorfish> crash on bug report
<razorfish> I think I had this problem on 11.10 too, not sure
<razorfish> the eclipse one
<yofel> first time I see that message o.O
<yofel> eclipse worked fine a few days ago here, I'll try when I get home
<razorfish> I might just go back to arch or maybe debian if im feeling lazy
<razorfish> I know that stuff worked on those distros
<razorfish> lol
<iceroot> razorfish: you know what "alpha" means?
<razorfish> I know exactly what it means
<Stanley00> Hi. I'm using pangolin, and the dash show only recent apps, docs and musics, and not the application. Is this normal?
<Stanley00> ah, and one more thing, I cant log out or turn off via GUI. I just can shutdown via command, what should I do?
<samrat> has the power regression problem been solved in the latest release?
<samrat> what kind of battery performance should i expect?
<codepal> surely ubuntu could setup us Precise users with 2.7.3 ??
<codepal> I mean, bleeding edge ought to be bleeding
<codepal> when is it likely for packages in Ubuntu Software Centre to be upgraded?
<codepal> ^^ Gimp related ^^
<iceroot> codepal: never
<iceroot> codepal: only security updates within one ubuntu-release but never a feature/major upgrade (expect a few programs like firefox and thunderbird)
<iceroot> codepal: for 12.04 its different because until know there is no feature freeze
<micahg> we'll probably get 2.6.12 in precise
<codepal> micahg & iceroot thanks for your responses
<codepal> and although I'm dissapointed, I'm still happy, because I know that if I really want something I can compile it myself....
<codepal> ;-)
<micahg> codepal: what are you interested in updates in?  leaf application are available for backports
<iceroot> !backports | codepal
<ubottu> codepal: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<iceroot> !ppa | codepal
<ubottu> codepal: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<Richard_Cavell> Is Precise going to have a non-Unity mode?
<bazhang> !info gnome-panel
<ubottu> gnome-panel (source: gnome-panel): launcher and docking facility for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.3.3-0ubuntu2 (precise), package size 412 kB, installed size 1232 kB (Only available for any all)
<micahg> there's also gnome-shell, Xfce, LXDE, KDE, and others
<samrat> has power regression issues been fixed in the alpha release?
<iceroot> is /bin/dash removed as default shell? imo there was a symlink bash - dash so its alway dash we are using even when bash was the login-shell or i am wrong?
<Stanley00> iceroot: they are not symlink now, as on my system
<iceroot> hm, /bin/sh is symlinked to /bin/dash, so i guess i was wrong and bash was never symlinked just /bin/sh
<crizzy> bug 925785
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 925785 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Starting to scroll is erratic with edge scrolling on touchpad or mouse scrollwheels" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/925785
<crizzy> ah
<crizzy> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=45611#c3
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 45611 in Server/Input/Core "erratic scrolling in 1.12" [Normal,New: ]
<iceroot> anyone else facing 100% cpu usage with firefox 11.0~b1+build1-0?
<iceroot> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/927547
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 927547 in firefox (Ubuntu) "[12.04] latest firefox ( 11.0~b1+build1-0) is always producing 100% cpu usage" [Undecided,New]
<iceroot> and why is there ff11 in the repos, when ff10 will be a lts-release
<geser> micahg: ^^ can you answer it?
<iceroot> ah firefox lts  1 year support, so it doesnt matter if we use ff10 or ff11, both will die before 12.04 will it
<Arnold> Firefox 12 might drop in just before 12.04 gets released.
<iceroot> firefox should become a formular one team with that speed....
<Arnold> Even after a certain Ubuntu version gets stable/released, Firefox updates are still rolling in.
<iceroot> i like the debian-way more but ok
<Arnold> Who knows, we might have Firefox 20 when 12.04 LTS ends its 5 years official support :P
<sKew^_-> Hi
<sKew^_-> if i install 12.04 now, its just to apt-get update & upgrade when the 12.04 lts final version is out?
<sKew^_-> or do i need to do a clean install or somthing?
<geser> sKew^_-: if you install now the alpha-2 you can apt-get upgrade it till 12.04 is out
<sKew^_-> geser, and when 12.04 is out i still can upgrade it?
<bazhang> !final | sKew^_-
<ubottu> sKew^_-: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Precise and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<geser> yes of course
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<Almindor> hello
<Almindor> does anyone know if the wacom pressure problems (Both gimp and inkscape) are getting fixed?
<kklimonda> Almindor: if you are talking about bug 786952 then yes, if not you should just check the right bug report for its status.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 786952 in linux (Ubuntu Oneiric) "Wacom Bamboo Pen - Pressure too sensitive (Needs kernel 3.1 patch backported)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/786952
<Almindor> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/inkscape/+bug/790130
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 790130 in Inkscape "no pressure sensitivity with wacom tablet in inkscape" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Almindor> and then gimp is bugged too (jumps to left top corner all the time making "lines" with wacom usage + lags)
<Almindor> so basically currently any use of the tablet is dust collector :)
<notlistening> Hi I am running a test machine with pulse & XBMC and seem to be getting some audio dropouts when changing tracks are there any audio issues know at the moment?
<tmus> After upgrading to Precise (A2+updates) from Oneiric on amd64, nautilus has lost access to windows/smb/cifs shares. I can't seem to find any info on the matter... Am I missing some packages or something?
<BluesKaj> notlistening,  have you tried running without pulse , it's not needed with some onboard audio chips , however lately pulse seems to be required by alsa for webaudio on pci soundcards.
<tmus> Actually, running gvfs-mount manually, my share is mounted just fine?!?
<notlistening> BluesKaj, the only reason i have started using pulse is for nagivations sounds, its not a big deal but i wanted them on XBMC
<notlistening> BluesKaj, I have booted the process priority and its nice level and it seems to be behaving now, not what the default config is in ubuntu
<notlistening> boosted
<notlistening> not sure what...
<notlistening> tmus no problems here but i am running i686
<tmus> notlistening, hmmm, strange... did you do an upgrade or fresh install of precise?
<notlistening> upgraded
<tmus> okay... gonna try something ang get back
<BluesKaj> notlistening,  yeah are some mysterious / odd happenings with my audio as well , except this is on VLC , movies lose the audio after 5mins or so ...wav and mp3 suffer from dropouts constantly on VLC ..too bad 'cause  I'm not an amarok fan , (KDE here) but I'm forced to use it for music. Any DD or DTS passthru works fine in VLC tho.
<notlistening> Right well that is what you get for using a dev branch so i will not worry until  april :)
<saxoBeat> hello
<saxoBeat> how do i burn the oversized ISO, please?
<notlistening> saxoBeat, use a DVD...?
<saxoBeat> i thought you are notlistening!
<edgy> Hi, when I set the resolution and restart I lose it, this is a bug where?
<micahg> iceroot: we're not using the Firefox ESR
<iceroot> micahg: yes, think its useless because its only 1 year support
<h00k> So, alt-tab behavior changed a bit, it only shows windows on that particular viewport
<h00k> and navigating subwindows (multiple Empathy windows, for instance) is done with arrow keys
<BrandonNolet> Problem :S gnome-settings-daemon crashes after about 2 minutes of login. Ubuntu 12.04 Alpha 2(? just updated distro yesterday) How to fix? or even just recover it. It stops usage of the mouse completely
<BrandonNolet> Problem :S gnome-settings-daemon crashes after about 2 minutes of login. Ubuntu 12.04 Alpha 2(? just updated distro yesterday) How to fix? or even just recover it. It stops usage of the mouse completely
<shaneo1> hi guys, I have upgraded from 11.10 to 12.04 A2, but I still have issues with the grub.cfg not updating its still set on 3.0.0-13-generic and the kernel is now 3.2.0-14
<shaneo1> any help sorting this please
<shaneo1> i no longer have the 3.0.0-13 image
<shaneo1> annoying having to manually change this at boot up everytime
<jtaylor> run update-grub2
<shaneo1> sorry jtaylor, I was away from the pc and forgot I was in chat lol thanks I will give that a go
<shaneo1> update-grub2 is not a command known to terminal
<shaneo1> update-grub2 does not exist
<jtaylor> are you still using grub1?
<jtaylor> in that case it should be update-grub
<rocky> hrm, does anyone know of a guide to install grub on an external usb drive? and preferably detect the OS's that are already installed on it?
<bicchi> I noticed something new in the netboot image of Precise Pangolin; It supports IPv6. Anyone knows if this can be disabled? There usually is a "d-i" parameter to turns some features off.
<kklimonda> bicchi: you can probably blacklist it from the boot prompt using ipv6.blacklist=1 ?
<rocky> hrm, should the intel X driver on recent intel chipsets support compiz ?
#ubuntu+1 2012-02-07
<Chipaca> hi all
<Chipaca> i updated precise, and for the first time this cycle, it's completely hosed
<pangolin> Congrats!
<pangolin> :)
<Chipaca> bah. when i say "completely", i mean that none of the sessions work right. lightdm is all white, had to stop it from console. Logged in with the ubuntu gnome session from there, and i don't even have a panel. Logged in with gdm and all the settings are wrong, icons like it's 1998
<aBound> Congrats for being on an Alpha. :P
<Chipaca> hm.
 * Chipaca reads the channel topic, maybe this isn't the right place to look for support for precise?
<Chipaca> yep, nothing about smartasses in the topic
 * Chipaca glares
<aBound> :P
<aBound> Chipaca, Looks like the kernel or updates broke the entire system.
<aBound> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1916471
<aBound> Chipaca, Tried reverting back to the older kernel if it upgraded to a newer kernel?
<Chipaca> aBound: AFAIK no kernel this time. Kernel update was during the morning, and worked fine.
 * Chipaca reads
<Chipaca> aBound: no, the system is running, allows me to log in from the console, starts x, but settings are all off
<Chipaca> to the point where unity and unity-2d don't work
<aBound> No way to install gnome-shell from a terminal like Ctrl-Alt-F1? I would say reboot and shift to an older kernel if one exist by holding down SHIFT.
<aBound> Chipaca, Figures one of the updates killed the distribution.
<aBound> More or less there probably won't be any fixes as of yet and more about workarounds.
<berdario> Hello: I'll be brief: I'm looking for other people who are organizing/organized an ubuntu jam... I'm asking here because testing of a new version is one of the staples of the ubuntu global jam (as well as being a normal thing for developers on ubuntu)... and so here there may be more interested people than on #ubuntu
<micahg> berdario: you might want to look here: http://loco.ubuntu.com/
<berdario> micahg, eh, not helpful :/ there's no discussion in any mailing list about the new global jam :( http://bit.ly/AD0NAe
<berdario> there're only 4/5 teams added for the next one... and only 1 or 2 member for each
<berdario> I was wondering if maybe it's too early for that
<berdario> (I'll just write a mail to my local lug now btw)
<sKew^_-> hi
<sKew^_-> is burg suported here?
<pangolin> Ubuntu doesn't use burg
<sKew^_-> pangolin, okey
<sKew^_-> cuz i just needed som guidens installing burg cuz of nice bootloaer
<Fudge> anyone know why vmware fails installing stuff into the kernel for precise 3.2.0-14
<Fudge> well errors from the og say about vmmon not building but thought it may be something kernel related or that vmware doesnt support later kernels with 4.0.1 package
<bjsnider> well, kubuntu no longer has a paid lead developer
<ksx4system> what's the current kernel of daily LiveCD?
<arand> !info linux-image
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0.14.14 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 30 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all armel armhf powerpc)
<ksx4system> 3.2? ancient :(
<micahg> that was decided at UDS
 * ksx4system must get 3.3 daily build
<micahg> err, or slightly after
<arand> There's always the kernel team PPA
<arand> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<ksx4system> ...which I'm using now :) daily 3.3 builds
<jbicha> ksx4system: if by ancient, you mean the current stable release, then yes I guess it is
<ksx4system> jbicha: anything what's not git based daily build is so damn ancient that even colosseum is brand new when compared
<ksx4system> ;)
<micahg> umm, precise is still the devel release :)
<ksx4system> and that's why it's *not* ancient :)
<DanaG> E: Internal Error, No file name for libc6
<DanaG> E: Internal Error, No file name for libgcc1
<DanaG> I got the same error with gcc-4.6-base, and had to force-depends purge it and reinstall it.
<DanaG> But of course, I can't do that for libc6.
<DanaG> hmm, what DOES seem to work: hacking at /var/lib/dpkg/status so it thinks the package isn't installed.  But then I just get the same error on yet another different package.
<razorfish> has anyone found a way around this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openjdk-6/+bug/905814
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 905814 in webkit (Ubuntu) "eclipse crashed in libwebkitgtk-1.0 webViewExitFullscreen+0x30" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<DanaG> hah, I did a global sed to replace all "unpacked" with "config-files".
<DanaG> Now all the packages redownloaded and seem to be not erroring out.
<DanaG> looks like my problem was that I'd disabled multiarch because of aptitude not handling it.
<DanaG> or rather, that was a second problem.
<skierpage> Running Kubuntu 12.04 alpha 2, my KDE services configuration shows ObexFTP as Running and I have a bluetoothd running. But my computer has no Bluetooth hardware! Seems like this is a config detection bug, how can I research it/where should I file it?
<DanaG> argh, dag-blast it, nfs isn't mounting at boot time.
<DanaG> oh wait, the virtio nic drivers seem to be MIA.
<DanaG> Weird.
<skierpage> I bet systemd is smart enough not to run bluetooth ;-)
<DanaG> whatever, I'll just switch to e1000e.
<DanaG> ah, looks like it didn't run depmod.
<iceroot> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/927547 anyone facing this too?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 927547 in firefox (Ubuntu) "[12.04] latest firefox ( 11.0~b1+build1-0) is always producing 100% cpu usage" [Undecided,New]
<micahg> iceroot: yes, started on 10 for me
<micahg> surprisingly, not happening ATM on 11
<iceroot> micahg: interresting, i am only facing it on ff11
<DanaG> argh, why does aptitude not respond to ctrl-c?
<urlin2u> So anybody loose the unity bar on the left of the screen, the OS seems to intact otherwise.
<urlin2u> the unity plugin in compiz is ticked on
<urlin2u> found this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11668097
<urlin2u> works now
<brendand> anyone know if the edge pressure on the launcher is a brand new thing, or did the pressure just get increased?
<brendand> i find it works better set at 10
<brendand> default is 15
<yofel> oh cool, kernel 3.2.5 (mainline) has some ASPM rework :)
<yofel> hm, seems our kernel already has that
<yofel> good too
<addy852> hello please tell me how to run movie in ubuntu11
<addy852> ubuntu 11\
<Deithrian> Hello! I have some troubles with Kubuntu 12.04.I can't install Japanese for iBus, can't find ibus-anthy in the software center, NumLock doesn't remember it's status, have to press it after every reboot.
<Deithrian> Can someone help?
<Deithrian> *its
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<FernandoMiguel> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi FernandoMiguel
<JanHolbo> Hi all!
<JanHolbo> ?hud
<JanHolbo> does anybody know when the hud will be back?
<dlentz> Can someone confirm a bug for me?
<dlentz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox-ubuntuone/+bug/928317
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 928317 in rhythmbox-ubuntuone (Ubuntu) "Rhythmbox-UbuntuOne Plugin Crashes" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<dlentz> nvm, it's been picked up by adev
<jcook_5xdata> anyone know of a hack yet to remove the launcher on the second screen for multi monitor setup
<jenablinsky> hey guys
<jenablinsky> i have a problem with the installer of precise pargolin a2 x86
<jenablinsky> is there someone who can help me?
<yofel> !anyone | jenablinsky
<ubottu> jenablinsky: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<jenablinsky> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<dlentz> jenablinsky, ?
<JanHolbo> does anybody know when the hud will be back?
<JanHolbo> I lost it when unity 5.2 went out in the Alpha ...   had previuosly installed the Unity team's 5.1 with HUD from the team PPA
<JanHolbo> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<JanHolbo> !hud
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS will include the first step in a major new approach to application interfaces, the Head-Up Display, or HUD, which will ultimately replace menus in Unity applications. See http://goo.gl/KRG6e for the background on this and discuss it in #ubuntu+1 or #ubuntu-offtopic
<JanHolbo> hmmm   not much there
<jenablinsky> zampacorta
<edgy> Hi, if I lose my resolution every time I reboot kde, how can I trace the problem
<oconnore> How do I fix alt-tab after the recent unity update?
<saxoBeat> how do i figure out what the problem is related to flashplugin-installer?
<saxoBeat> and why is there no "Software Sources" in "System Settings" please?
<saxoBeat> wrong questions?
<saxoBeat> wrong channel?
<pangolin> you want to edit the sorces in Software Center
<pangolin> sources*
<saxoBeat> well, maybe its a bit too early for somebody like me to switch
<pangolin> running an alpha release is not for the faint of heart :)
<pangolin> probably best you stick with the latest release
<saxoBeat> yeah
<saxoBeat> is there no openssh-server package anymore?
<pangolin> should be
<saxoBeat> says: has no installation candidate
<saxoBeat> but also "apt-get update" fails on "main" and "universe"
<saxoBeat> oh crap
<pabelanger> Evening, just submitted a debdiff for bug 928499.  Fixes a compiling issue with DKMS and DAHDI
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 928499 in dahdi-linux (Ubuntu) "dahdi-linux fails to build under 3.2 kernel" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/928499
<yofel> pabelanger: you want to subscribe 'ubuntu-sponsors' to that bug, more help in #ubuntu-motu
<pabelanger> yofel, ah yes, seem to forget about that
<eitch> hi guys. what is the status on adding a screen saver back to ubuntu?
<h00k> ubottu: crosspost | eitch
<ubottu> eitch: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<eitch> h00k, ok. just no answer was given so i thought i'd ask in the channel with more people
#ubuntu+1 2012-02-08
<Deithrian> Is there a way to make iBus work with Opera and Kate in Kubuntu?
<FernandoMiguel> nite
<blair> on my 11.10 system it looks like all python modules provide 2.6 and 2.7 versions, while 12.04 only provides 2.7?
<bazhang> !info python
<ubottu> python (source: python-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.7.2-9ubuntu2 (precise), package size 163 kB, installed size 657 kB
<bazhang> blair, yes, why do you need something else?
<blair> yes, i work for sony pictures imageworks and we have ~500 desktops with people doing maya
<blair> currently we're on fedora 13 and i'm pitching to go to 12.04
<blair> maya won't be going to python 2.7 for a while and if the distro doesn't provide 2.6 bindings, then that's a lot of work for us to compile modules
<blair> this was going to be one of my selling points
<blair> who can i email/speak to about getting python modules to build 2.6 also?
<skierpage> I upgraded to 12.04 Kubuntu Alpha 2 for amd64, and it installed a bunch of i386 packages, and every day wants to install more.
<skierpage> I think the only 32-bit program I use is wine1.3, yet it wants to install e.g. bluez-alsa (i386), libgtk3-bin (i386), etc. Is this the new multi-arch approach?
<skierpage> Is it the case that any time you install any library you install in both /usr/lib/x86_64 and /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/ ?
<skierpage> Why do I still have /usr/lib32 and /usr/lib/ie86-linux-gnu ?
<skierpage> Well, thanks for the enlightening explanation.
<skierpage> I have a /etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg.d/multiarch file containing "foreign-architecture i386" , if I get rid of it will Ubuntu stop installing the i386 version of every package?
<micahg> skierpage: multiarch is part of precise, you shouldn't disable it unless you know what you're doing
<micahg> http://wiki.debian.org/Multiarch/
<skierpage> micahg I've read that. I have an amd64 system, the only 64-bit app I know about is Wine1.3, yet during package updates my system installs the i386 versions of almost everything.
<skierpage> sorry I mean only 32-bit app I have is wine1.3.
<micahg> right, as wine is not a 64 bit app
<micahg> *pure 64 bit
<skierpage> micahg, right. But why is it offering to install e.g. bluez-alsa (i386), which surely isn't required by my 32-bit apps.
<micahg> skierpage: see ia32-libs-multiarch
<zzecool> you can have some 32bit app running ona 64bit system if you have installed the 32bit libraries     ia32-libs
<zzecool> micahg: you got me in the corner ;p
<micahg> it basically pulls in the equivalent of the old ia32-libs package
<zzecool> If the application only needs some 32bit libraries you can run it easy if you install "ia32-libs"
<skierpage> zzecool, I do have ia32-libs installed. So my system is going to blindly install the 32-bit version of every library for as long as I run Wine1.3? (!)
<zzecool> if the application has other 32bit dependencies its a no no
<zzecool> skierpage: yes
<zzecool> exactly
<zzecool> and it not a problem its not many after all
<skierpage> zzecool, time to buy more disk ;-)
<zzecool> no no
<micahg> skierpage: no, not at all, it's because of the dependency on ia32-libs which pulls in ia32-libs-multiarch
<zzecool> its not that much
<zzecool> Im also running 64bit ubuntu and have the 32bit libraries installed
<skierpage> I guess you're right, 113M /usr/lib32 and 191M /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu. (I thought one was going to be a symlink to the other?)
<zzecool> to be able torun adibe air - Tweetdeck
<zzecool> adobe air*
<skierpage> I hope Ubuntu gets a more user-friendly explanation than what Debian offers.update
<skierpage>  What's confusing as hell is the system updaters tells me about all these i386 versions of packages, but I can't run `aptitude why bluez-alsa (i386)` for an explanation.
<micahg> skierpage: aptitude isn't multiarch aware yet
<micahg> but it does work :) aptitude why bluez-alsa:i386
<micahg> albeit not as clear
<skierpage> micahg alright, the colon! That helps a lot, thanks. Shame the KDE Muon package installer shows " (i386)" instead of "i386".
<skierpage> I mean ":386".
<skierpage> micahg, you should write some Ubuntu wiki page explaining Multiarch in 12.04  that no one will ever find in Google search results.
<zzecool> Im so happy with precise it feels HELL ALOT  faster and smoother than oneiric
<skierpage> % aptitude why bluez-alsa:i386
<skierpage> i   wine1.3             Depends  ia32-libs (>= 1.6)
<skierpage> i A ia32-libs           Depends  ia32-libs-multiarch
<skierpage> i A ia32-libs-multiarch Provides ia32-libs-multiarch
<skierpage> i A ia32-libs-multiarch Depends  bluez-alsa
<psypher246> hello all, has anyone else's MSN and GMAIl stopped working in empathy since last update?
<psypher246> usnig online accounts or manually created accounts in empathy?
<zzecool> psypher246: i wasnt able to see my online status of hotmail - msn friends
<zzecool> in empathy
<zzecool> but they were able to msg me
<psypher246> zzecool: yeah mine won't even sign in
<zzecool> wait
<zzecool> ill try to find my bug report
<zzecool> psypher246: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/925353
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 925353 in empathy (Ubuntu) "All my Hotmail contacts appears offline , this was not happening on ubuntu oneiric , it only effects precices." [Low,Incomplete]
<zzecool> some typo though
<zzecool> ;p
<zzecool> Yeah i tried now to open empathy and crashed
<zzecool> even worst than my first bug report
<zzecool> ill do a new one nwo
<psypher246> cool lemme know the number
<zzecool> ok
<zzecool> wait
<zzecool> psypher246: its a private bug
<zzecool> i did the full file report
<psypher246> ok, do you want to keep it private?
<zzecool> wait
<zzecool> psypher246: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/928714
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 928714 in empathy (Ubuntu) "empathy crashed with SIGABRT in g_assertion_message()" [Medium,New]
<zzecool> here you are
<psypher246> thanks, not sure though if we have the same issue, my empathy opens, just doesn't log into MSN and gmail
<Fudge> hi where can i configure how many workspaces i have in unity2d
<zzecool> we dont have the same
<zzecool> psypher246: mine just crashing
<zzecool> you may need an update  to have the full crash  ;p
<magn3ts> Hello. I've come to beg for the 6th release of ubuntu in a row that mouse pointers are fixed.
<magn3ts> cursors rather, but all the same.
<ikonia> in what way is there a problem ?
<magn3ts> select anything other than the default cursor theme in gnome's appearance dialog.
<magn3ts> and then watch it not appear?
<magn3ts> also, for many cursor themes, they simply refuse to show up (at least in gnome2, haven't checked those set of themes in gnome3 yet)
<zzecool> Fudge: you need the gconf editor
<ikonia> is there a bug logged for it ?
<ikonia> sounds like a reasonably high priority bug
<zzecool> i dont know any other
<magn3ts> ikonia: I don't remember what I found last time I searched Launchpad for it. I'll check
<ikonia> magn3ts: if there is a bug, push it with the desktop theme
<ikonia> magn3ts: begging in an IRC channel won't get anything fixed,
<magn3ts> fair enough
<ikonia> magn3ts: pushing a well logged bug with the correct team and assisting where possible, will move it forward
<zzecool> Fudge:  install the gconf editor   -----------> run it ----------> apps ----------> metacity  -------------> general -----------> num_workspaces  change this from "1" to the number of workspaces you wanna have
<Fudge> zzecool  thanks heaps
<zzecool> np
<zzecool> just use google better next time :P
<Fudge> i did before asking
<Fudge> i might have to google for a command to parse though, gnome orca kind of isnt coming to the party for me with gconf editor
<Kartagis> hi
<Kartagis> what happens when all the English alphabet letters run out?
<pjotter> Hi everybody! Is something wrong with the APT of precise pangolin? I was testing the alpha-2 version, but I can't download and install any packages.
<skierpage> zzecool, micahg there seemed to be nothing on the subject so I wrote https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultiArch
<skierpage> goodnight!
<pjotter> Hello
<pjotter> Hi everybody. I wanted to test the alpha-2 version of Xubuntu. But it doesn't  seem possible to use the software centre? Is that always the case, or is something wrong at the moment?
<Kartagis> what happens when all the English alphabet letters run out?
<jpds> Kartagis: what?
<m4yer> hm, i've got skierspages problem vice versa ... it wants to remove all packages with :i386 (from day to day more)
<Kartagis> jpds: ubuntu versions are based on English letters
<jpds> Kartagis: Start again from the beginning.
<Kartagis> hm
<Kartagis> okay
<Kartagis> thanks jpds
<g0twig> jo
<g0twig> just yesterday upgraded to 12.04
<g0twig> I had problems with lightdm
<g0twig> any way to reconfigure it?
<g0twig> with dpkg-reconfigure lightdm? , I am not at the machine right now
<Arnold> http://ubuntuone.com/5ag2Gb3TBdtT6ZhSQaUy9h
<Arnold> The right click menu not respecting the theme color - is that a regression/bug or a feature?
<BluesKaj> HIyas all
<notlistening> Hi I have found what i believe to be a bug in 12.04 that i can reproduce what can i get someone to confirm before reporting it
<BluesKaj> notlistening, check on launchpad
<notlistening> checked there does not seem to be anything like that there
<chmac> In Evolution, I search for messages, open one, then ctrl-pgup or pgdn to move messages. I move between all messages in the folder, not the search results. Is this true for everyone else?
<notlistening> chmac try holding down pageup or pagedown on your message list, err crash :P
<chmac> notlistening: Doesn't crash for me, just holding pageup when viewing the message list?
<chmac> Feels a bit like when somebody says, put your hand in the fire, it'll hurt like hell!
<notlistening> lol
<notlistening> It used to crash anyways
<notlistening> I lie they fixed that :)
<notlistening> chmac: it just skips through the results list for me not all my e-mails
<chmac> notlistening: Oh outrageous, I've been living with this bug for over a year, figuring it'll eventually get fixed, and it turns out it's something specific to my setup!
 * chmac gives himself a gian faceslap
<chmac> s/gian/giant
<chmac> notlistening: Which evolution version are you running?
<notlistening> strange
<chmac> 3.2.3?
<notlistening> yeah that is the version i am using
<chmac> notlistening: You opening the message in a new window, or using the "preview pane"?
<notlistening> oh i was scrolling though the list
<notlistening> your right it does go through all the e-mails when you have the window open
<BLZbubba> howdy
<BLZbubba> looks like precise server still loads upstart & plymouth, any chance of fixing that design flaw?  at least the server should default to showing the grub selection and no splash screen at all
<BLZbubba> i loved 8.04 and hated 10.04, i really want to use ubuntu again with 12.04
<BLZbubba> but running upstart on a server is going to be a tough sell
<BLZbubba> is there a way to log what upstart is doing, and also a verbose boot mode to see where it is failing?
<BLZbubba> my first precise install comes up with a blank screen and blinking cursor
<BLZbubba> at least i can get to virtual terminals
<BLZbubba> big improvement over 10.04
<chmac> notlistening: Ok, phew, that makes me feel better (which is silly, because it would have been easier to fix if it was just me!)
<BLZbubba> plus it looks like bond0 + 802.3ad is broken
<BLZbubba> also, the rescue ramdisk doesn't have gdisk
<BLZbubba> parted is horrible in comparison
<BLZbubba> any chance of getting these fixed?
<BLZbubba> also, what is the best way to force ubuntu server to leave the video mode at the default?  should i comment out the insmod gfxterm?
<Daekdroom> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Precise Pangolin (12.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PreciseReleaseSchedule
<moo-> help
<moo-> i use 12.04 with gnome-session-fallback and worked great, then today i did an update as i do everyday, and now when i login it logins to unity
<moo-> i hate unity
<moo-> how do iget gnome classic back?
<jtaylor> install mint
<jtaylor> gnome classic is gone from everything but that distro to my knowledge, though older still supported ones still have it
<Pici> I think moo- means the gnome3-classic-mode thing
<Pici> not gnome2
<trism> gnome classic is still there, gnome-panel was just updated today
<moo-> yes i want gnome3
<moo-> with gnome-session-classic tha install gnome-panel
<moo-> but the latest update broke it for me so it logins to unity instead
<moo-> unity is much better in 12.04 than it was in 11.04, but i still dont like it
<trism> moo-: you selected gnome classic in the session selector before logging in?
<moo-> 74e
<moo-> yes
<trism> moo-: can you pastebin /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log ?
<moo-> ok
<moo-> http://pastebin.com/K5CmvDmn
<trism> moo-: weird, looks correct to me, maybe take a look at ~/.xsession-errors after you log in and see if anything weird is there
<moo-> oki
<moo-> doesnt look strange to me
<FernandoMiguel> yay got a new job :D
<trism> FernandoMiguel: congrats
<FernandoMiguel> thanks
<FernandoMiguel> so for the next few weeks, you guys may not see me around
<FernandoMiguel> till I get all stuff straight and back home
<yofel> oh fun, libc6 upgrade
<yofel> FernandoMiguel: congrats :)
<FernandoMiguel> thanks yofel
<FernandoMiguel> ohh and fun!!
<FernandoMiguel> let me check mine
<FernandoMiguel> The following packages have been kept back:
<FernandoMiguel>   libc-bin libc-dev-bin libc6 libc6-dev libc6-i386
<FernandoMiguel> lol
<cmyrland> Hi all.. So I'm installing Ubuntu on my friend's old laptop for him to play with, and everything works fine.. of course.. except, of course, the wlan. The chip is a Broadcom BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN accoding to lshw, and ubuntu installs the b43 driver.. but nothing happens. The wireless is dead. It doesn't even appear in the network indicator when b43 is installed.. The card's product name is BCM94311MCG, and all forum posts I can find are from 2008
<cmyrland> and they recommend ndiswrapper oO
<holstein> cmyrland: i would say visit #ubuntu ..this is for the 12.04 release.. although, for me.. sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer usually does the trick
<cmyrland> holstein, I'm using 12.04 ;) The problem was the same with 11.10 though
<holstein> if you must have ndis, just use the ndisgtk GUI
<holstein> cmyrland: 12.04 is *not* supported right now
<cmyrland> I know, I'm just asking around in case there's soe regression going on or whatever
<holstein> this is what i refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<cmyrland> brb, I'll just do a reboot to be sure I've not messed anything up before trying
<cmyrland> holstein, firmware was the culprit, all right. But why doesn't the restricted drivers-app install firmware, or at least offer it? I think it used to do that..?
<cmyrland> thanks for your help, this laptop is now wireless and smokin'
<aBound> Has anybody on Ubuntu 12.04 Alpha 2 seen any improvements on battery life while using the newer kernel on a laptop?
<yofel> well, it's slightly better than 11.04 here
<aBound> Using 11.10 here.
<aBound> By default I get about 2 and a half hours to 2 hours and 40 minutes.
<aBound> Figures, I'd come in here and check to see what somebody else might have on there laptop. Using the newer kernel.
<m4yer> well, time is relative ;) got about 12-14 hours here.
<aBound> On your laptop? You're kidding right.
<aBound> I know the Macbook is supposed to get around 7hrs but 12-14 hours dang.
<m4yer> no, thinkpad x220 with 9 cells, but btt, i guess precise brought about 20 minutes to half an hour (if any ;) )
<aBound> Ahh, no wonder I think I got a 3 to 6 cell battery.
<urlin2u> Manehattan, unetbootin does'nt have a download for 12.04 nor does it check the md5sum.
<Manehattan> urlin2u: After a reboot, I chose "install without trying" and now it runs through
<urlin2u> Manehattan, cool. :)
<Manehattan> urlin2u: But unetbootin does have an option "Daily LiveCD" and that one claims to be 12.04 in the installation
<aBound> m4yer, Is all of your hardware on your thinkpad supported by Ubuntu?
<Manehattan> I have to use that one too, since 11.10 and before will install but not boot on this laptop
<brodock> anyone got 12.04 working on a virtualbox?
<Manehattan> Oh my god YES! It boots! it boots! After only 2 weeks I was able to install an ubuntu on this machine!
<m4yer> aBound: yes. works everything fine.
<urlin2u> Manehattan, hmm I looked and missed that, personally I always just download the iso then load it.
<aBound> Hmm, looks like I'll have to grab one of those in a couple of years.
<aBound> Cause that battery life is insane. :P
<m4yer> that was one of the main reasons ;)
<Manehattan> urlin2u: Seriously, someone should write a findable tutorial for ubuntu with uefi
<aBound> HA!
<urlin2u> Manehattan, you mean like this with ubuntu uefi in the search. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting
<urlin2u> Manehattan, gotta have some google foo chops
<urlin2u> :)
<Manehattan> yeah that one helped me no bit
<urlin2u> Manehattan, was it that you didn't understand it?
<Manehattan> urlin2u: It was that it semed to be orthogonal to my problem
<aBound> Wow, read the tech specs on this top of the line Thinkpad and they have a 9-Cell battery plus slice battery up to 21hrs.
<Manehattan> it should just say "create an extra uefi boot partition like so, then proceed"
<urlin2u> Manehattan, is this your first shot at open source or ubuntu, does not seem so just asking?
<Manehattan> aBound: I'd be careful... they claimed my new laptop can have up to 9 hours but up to now I got to to live for 3
<Manehattan> urlin2u: I've been an ubuntu user for 4 years, and a computer scientist
<aBound> Manehattan, I know what you mean they can claim certain things but you don't know for sure. But it does sound amazing 21hrs is almost a whole day.
<urlin2u> Manehattan, cool, personally I learned from the school of hard knock, I have rarely asked for help or used a wiki, just spent a lot of time on the ubuntu forums and the IRC
<aBound> It will be a while before I get a new laptop seeing as this one is still pretty new.
<urlin2u> but I'm a amateur as well
<Manehattan> urlin2u: The more I do these things the more I still see myself as a noob
<urlin2u> lol I'm with you there.
<urlin2u> ;)
<Manehattan> urlin2u: So yes, the adventure began two weeks ago with the purchase of a new laptop
<Manehattan> Installed ubuntu, it wouldn't boot
<aBound> Alright thanks guys I'm hopping outta here.
<Manehattan> worked myself through the systems, had a gentoo with grub legacy, that one would boot
<Manehattan> built it up and it worked
<Manehattan> then they brought new pcs into my office at work, I snatched one, installed ubuntu
<Manehattan> it wouldn't boot
<Manehattan> suspicious
<Manehattan> learned about uefi and all that
<Manehattan> and finally made it
<Manehattan> so now I am the only one in the offices who can install an ubuntu, go me
<urlin2u> Manehattan, now you can have that distinctive Ubuntu swagger. :)
<Manehattan> urlin2u: Un-fire-able!
<johnjohn101> finally got 12.04 working again..  seems to be an issue with vmware.  if you don't enable 3d in vmware 4.01, it still tries to load the 3d software
<FernandoMiguel> and dns resolver is broken
<FernandoMiguel> yay
<Daekdroom> What?
<FernandoMiguel> $ dig soa dhcp.ar.kashpureff.org | pastebinit
<FernandoMiguel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/834621/
<FernandoMiguel> vs
<FernandoMiguel> $ dig soa dhcp.ar.kashpureff.org +short @192.168.1.254
<FernandoMiguel> ns4.khresear.ch. eugenekay.kashpureff.org. 5134 3600 300 86400 300
<FernandoMiguel> 1st doesn't work
#ubuntu+1 2012-02-09
<urlin2u> ?join #ubuntu-beginners
<EvilResistance> urlin2u, use a / instead of a ? >
<EvilResistance> :P
<urlin2u> EvilResistance, I know key mistake
<EvilResistance> yeah, i know, i'm just making sure :)
<urlin2u> EvilResistance, cool .;)
<alex_mayorga> launcher no longer auto hides when maximizing windows here, is that intended?
<DanaG> As is the "other user" login option.
<imnichol> alex_mayorga, in system settings -> appearance in the behavior tab, there's an option to change that
<jbicha> alex_mayorga: yes, that's the new default
<scriptwarlock> good day everyone, anybody experience a grey out dekstop on alpha 2?
<flamoot> your face is more symmetrical than mine and no bar room broken nose andfacial scars likeme
<scriptwarlock> *greyed out
<urlin2u> !ops | bot flamoot
<ubottu> bot flamoot: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<flamoot> yay misant
<flamoot> 第一次来，大家多关照哈
<Fudge> hi who can i talk to for info on how to get orca working in xubuntu precise
<urlin2u> Fudge, have yhou looked at the orca wiki?
<urlin2u> !orca
<smjms> http://i.imgur.com/ZSN86.png does anyone else have this problem with GTK programs?
<zniavre> smjms,  i guess everybody who updated their precise (gtk+3.0)
<zniavre> ambiance radiance theme look more readable at this point
<smjms> why wouldn't it use QtCurve like I've selected in the system settings?
<cyberdo> problems with the daily build of precise server? I get "no kernel modules were found" during installation ( https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-Mj6EfqHeDfU/TzOSv7S-YwI/AAAAAAAAAmA/XUpmM5cUMKI/s640/20120209_103145.jpg )
<Fudge> urlin2u  not sure they ahve a section on the orca wiki for xubuntu
<urlin2u> Fudge, it appears to be outdated as well xubuntu is just a the desktop on the same base as ubuntu though, I would doubt there is any difference.
<Fudge> urlin2u  i ahve the isos but have muted sound, have to look up the command on a terminal to unmute then can install gnome-orca and see how it goes accessibility wise
<Fudge> I imagine that xubuntu boots up as ubuntu into a live xfce session
<smjms> zniavre: what do you mean by that?
<zniavre> last gtk+ update broke gtk engine and theme
<zniavre> smjms, *
<smjms> but how would ambiance radiance theme help? and how do I switch to that?
<smjms> and is there some PPA that fixes this?
<zniavre> im switching theme via dconf-editor (cause i do not know the new way to do it) it can helps you cause themes are broken but readable
<zniavre> im trying to fix my own theme but it does not work so im thinking something else is broken or not updated yet
<cemc> hi. I have 12.04 64bit on my laptop (upgraded from 11.10). until today things worked just fine. This morning I did an apt-get update, got a lot of packages, and now my gnome/unity desktop freezes a lot
<cemc> I can move the mouse, but I can't click on anything, and the only way to bring it back is to go ctrl+alt+f1, and restart lightdm
<cemc> which of course closes everything. I can't put my finger on any particular action I'm doing when it freezes, but in the last 2-3 hours it froze like 10 times or so
<cemc> I'm using Ubuntu 2D session and fglrx driver
<chmac> If I click the x in the top left hand corner of xchat, it quits, rather than minimizing to systray. Same for others? Bug?
<Stanley00> chmac: did you see xchat in the message indicator?
<chmac> Stanley00: Yes. I'm running xchat, not xchat-gnome, and I have xchat-indicator installed.
<Stanley00> chmac: ah, I see, maybe you should see its preferences
<chmac> Stanley00: I don't see any preference options relating to the indicator within xchat itself. I can't see any prefs for the indicator anywhere.
<Stanley00> chmac: how about Chatting/Alerts/enable system tray icon?
<chmac> Stanley00: That's ticked, but now I've unticked it, maybe that'll work.
<Stanley00> oops, he quit :))
<chmac> Guess not :-)
<Stanley00> chmac: mine is ticked ;)
<chmac> Stanley00: You're using xchat? You can minimise it to try and have it stay open?
<Stanley00> chmac: yep
<chmac> Stanley00: How do you minimise, with the X in the top left?
<Stanley00> chmac: yes
<chmac> Crazy...
<chmac> Do you see a tray icon separate from the indicator?
<chmac> I whitelisted skype somewhere, but can't remember where, maybe that would add the xchat to the "tray" rather than as an indicator.
<Stanley00> chmac: no, there is only in the message indicator
<chmac> Stanley00: Hmm, which version of xchat / xchat-indicator are you using?
<Stanley00> Package: xchat
<Stanley00> Status: install ok installed
<Stanley00> Priority: optional
<Stanley00> Section: net
<Stanley00> Installed-Size: 869
<Stanley00> Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
<Stanley00> Architecture: i386
<chmac> I'm 2.8.8-3ubuntu9 and 0.3.10-0ubuntu3 respectively.
<Stanley00> Version: 2.8.8-3ubuntu9
<Stanley00> Replaces: xchat-common (<< 1.6.0-1)
<Stanley00> Provides: irc
<Stanley00> Depends: libc6 (>= 2.7), libdbus-glib-1-2 (>= 0.88), libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.24.0), libgtk2.0-0 (>= 2.18.0), liblaunchpad-integration1 (>= 0.1.17), libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.14.0), libperl5.14 (>= 5.14.2), libsexy2 (>= 0.1.8), libssl1.0.0 (>= 1.0.0), libx11-6, xchat-common (= 2.8.8-3ubuntu9)
<Stanley00> Recommends: libpython2.7 (>= 2.7), tcl8.5 (>= 8.5.0), esound-clients | alsa-utils, libnotify-bin, xdg-utils
<yofel> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Stanley00> Description: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC
<Stanley00>  XChat is a graphical IRC Client with a GTK+ GUI. It has a look and feel
<Stanley00>  similar to AmIRC for the Amiga. Special features include the mIRC extension
<Stanley00>  DCC RESUME and mIRC color, multiple server/channel windows, dialog
<Stanley00>  windows, and a plugin API.
<Stanley00> Homepage: http://www.xchat.org/
<Stanley00> Original-Maintainer: Davide Puricelli (evo) <evo@debian.org>
<chmac> yofel: I fear too late for this one...:-)
<Stanley00> ooops!
<yofel> yeah
<Stanley00> Version: 0.3.10-0ubuntu3
<Stanley00> just miss the grep command :))
<chmac> Stanley00: Did all that include the xchat version no? I can't see it.
<chmac> Got it, my bad
<chmac> Very, very strange...
<chmac> There are some other weird things with my desktop, I wonder if that's connected.
<chmac> Stanley00: Well, at least I know it's only on my setup, thanks for that.
<Stanley00> chmac: yes, it's strange for me too, now I cant logout via the GUI :D
<chmac> I re-enabled the quit dialog, so at least now I won't quit by accident. :-)
<Stanley00> =))
<chmac> Aha, got it, there's an option when I click the X to "Minimise to Tray" and the option to remember that choice!
<chmac> So it must have been previously set to remember to quit. Now it works.
<chmac> Stanley00: Thanks a lot, that's been really, really bugging me for ages.
<chmac> Awesome. :-)
<Fudge> is fglrx fixed yet? last time i installed it compiz went to 100% cpu usage
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<Daekdroom> Is anyone else having problems with pulseaudio suddenly cutting audio streams?
<m4yer> Daekdroom: yes ... till now I thougt it was a bug in clementine ;)
<Daekdroom> m4yer, it happened to me with Rhythmbox, Totem, Beatbox, and even Pidgin. But Smplayer is working okay.
<Daekdroom> Well, those 4 use gstreamer, and smplayer doesn't.
<m4yer> hm, sounds really like a pulseaudio bug, since switching the gstreamer output modul in clementine to alsa fixed it
<m4yer> just thought about clementine, since clementine is bugging around with the audio-indicator since laste indicator-update (yesterday?)
<jo-erlend> Email from Kate Stewart asks that Nvidia users don't upgrade Precise today.
<jo-erlend> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/929384
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 929384 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "nvidia drivers broken by the recent libc update" [High,Confirmed]
<ikonia> great
<jo-erlend> just thought I'd propagate the message in case someone doesn't watch their mailboxes all day long. :)
<ikonia> a wise move
<under> Hi. I would like to installa the new ubuntu 12.04 BETA . Is there a normal cd or only alternate version? Thanks !
<arand> There are both,
<arand> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<arand> Hmm, that's not relevant for precise though...
<jo-erlend> under, there are live CDs, but there is no beta yet.
<under> ok
<jo-erlend> the first beta will be released March 1st.
<under> what is the difference in alternate?
<under> there is just text?
<jo-erlend> the alternate installer is text based and installs packages manually. It is much slower, but also requires much less resources. If you have more advanced needs or if you have little memory, etc, it might be for you.
<jo-erlend> the desktop CD should be preferable for most users.
<under> yes but after installation, i'll get the normal ubuntu?
<jo-erlend> in both instances, yes. The result is the same.
<under> ok
<jo-erlend> on my computer, using the desktop image, installing from memory stick takes about 15 minutes. Using the alternate requires about an hour. I do that because I have software RAID, LVM and btrfs setup, which the desktop CD doesn't handle, or at least not as well. Those are special cases. Otherwise I would always use the desktop image.
<jo-erlend> besides, the desktop image allows you to try it first, which is a very smart thing to do.
<BluesKaj> jo-erlend,  the alternate text based installer works well with older pcs and hardware in my experience for example my old HP Compaq with single core cpu amd 64 venice 3200+ and 2G RAM , just wouldn't install off the last 3 kubuntu desktop live cds
<jo-erlend> right. That's what I said.
<arand> !alpha
<arand> Hmm, I was thinking there would be a link to the latest point release in some factoid.
<yofel> hm, here the nvidia driver works fine.
<yofel> I'm on kernel 3.2.0-14 and KDE though if that matters
<BluesKaj> nvidia 7600gt on nvidia-current driver after the libc upgrade is running fine here, kubnuntu 12.04 , kde 4.8
<yofel> compiz probably uses some obscure opengl feature that kwin doen't use
<yofel> *doesn't
<hobgoblin> anyone in here using xubuntu completely updated and no music players working
<holstein> hobgoblin: i can test that later... im not near my test box.. though it is nearly up to date
<hobgoblin> k - thanks holstein
* pangolin changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Discussion and support for Precise Pangolin | Release schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule | Oneiric Support in #ubuntu | Alpha 2 Released! http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/precise/alpha2 | Binary nvidia drivers not working with new eglibc-2.15: http://pad.lv/929384
<pangolin> Ampelbein: if/when it gets fixed can you let us know to remove it from the topic
<Ampelbein> pangolin: sure, will do.
<pangolin> thank you
<alexsimon877> hi i am trying to get bzr to get the source code for a package but it wont let me.  i uploaded my ssh key to the keyring but bzr says Permission denied (publickey).
<Ampelbein> alexsimon877: Did you add the key to your launchpad profile? Also, you might get more help in #launchpad
<alexsimon877> okay ill go there, thanks
<alexsimon877> Ampelbein, I did add the key to my profile, thats why i am confused as to why I am getting permission denied.
<Ampelbein> alexsimon877: There should be a "Help contact" in #launchpad, he should be able to assist you.
<alexsimon877> Ampelbein, what nick does the help contact go by?
<Ampelbein> alexsimon877: See the topic in that channel, should be "deryck"
<hobgoblin> hi - any xubuntu users in here?
 * FernandoMiguel side looks at charlie
<htorque> hi! did anyone notice a zram swap on their systems? i got this on one of my ubuntu+1 systems and have no idea where it came from. :-?
<holstein> hobgoblin: ... what was up? im going to go upgrade my 12.04 install..
<hobgoblin> xubuntu - got parole/clementine/gmusicbrowser/audacious - none play music
<hobgoblin> which is a bit of a problem lol
<holstein> hobgoblin: you see your device in aplay -l ?
<holstein> you hear anything?
<holstein> hobgoblin: or do you have a bug started?
<htorque> mystery solved: it's coming from compcache, installed via caspar, installed by idk. *shrug*
<hobgoblin> holstein: yea - aplay sees it fine - and yea I started bugs against all except clementine
<hobgoblin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/929664 has been confirmed
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 929664 in gmusicbrowser (Ubuntu) "Not playing any tracks" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<urlin2u> hobgoblin, hello bro. :)
<hobgoblin> hi urlin2u
<m4yer> hobgoblin: hat some thing here today^^ mind to try to set clementine output modul to "alsa" fixed it for me ... so i think it's a pulseaudio problem
<m4yer> *had same
<urlin2u> hobgoblin, argh precise be a workkable OS no be keel hauling it from my camp. :)
<hobgoblin> m4yer: I'll try that
 * hobgoblin waits for lappy to boot
<hobgoblin> m4yer: tried alsa for both clementine and audacious - nothing
<hobgoblin> I'll reboot to it on this as well - have a look there
<m4yer> hm, ok ..
<hobgoblin> m4yer: closer - plays the first track - move to next and it stops
<Daekdroom> m4yer, setting output to ALSA will still use pulseaudio regardless.
<Daekdroom> I think the issue is within gstreamer pulseaudio plugin
<hobgoblin> Daekdroom: vaguely remember an update for that - I really remember updates for gs-bad and -good
<hobgoblin> would make sense :)
<Manehattan> I'm trying to play a video file, mp4, encoded in h264. mplayer and totem start, they say "playing" but they don't advance in the frames. VLC plays the video fine, but has no sound. VLC has generally no sound, no matter what I try to play in it
<johnjohn101> i found a bug with 12.04 and vmware
<urlin2u> johnjohn101, oh know what is it?
<amit_> what are new changes in 12.04
<amit_> this channel looks dead
<amit_> what are new changes in 12.04
<Daekdroom> You only have to ask once.
<amit_> oh sorry iam new to relay chat
<johnjohn101> urlin2u:  the bug is that it tries to load unity 3d when the 3d acceleration option is unselected.
<FernandoMiguel> anyone using google+?
<FernandoMiguel> are hangouts working for you ?
<FernandoMiguel> since yesterday, I can't get audio to work
<FernandoMiguel> I did see a pulse audio update :\
<Daekdroom> FernandoMiguel, I'm having issues with Flash, Rhythmbox, Totem, Beatbox, Pidgin.
<Daekdroom> The only software that is working alright is Smplayer.
<FernandoMiguel> I have audio
<Daekdroom> Well, I have audio sometimes.
<FernandoMiguel> pidgin totem, etc seem to work
<Daekdroom> It usually stops randomly.
<FernandoMiguel> humm
<FernandoMiguel> let me pa -k
#ubuntu+1 2012-02-10
<blair> somethings change recently in precise, within the last few days my precise VMs have had all sorts of graphic artifacts
<urlin2u> blair, do you have backups of the working OS, this is a development, using a virtual may be your problem hard to say.
<blair> i'm just doing dev work, not production, in the VM, so i don't need to restore or downgrade
<blair> i'm seeing this in two different host OSes, oneric and fedora 13
<blair> using VirtualBox
<dr3mro> hello sorry for my bad english .. i am using the live daily ubunu 12.04 image and it's very fast and stable for me but i  noticed that all tooltips of unity 3d icons have a vertical extra line on the left of the first letter and the word "Unity desktop" when idle and also any application name when i open any application have an extra 1 pixel vertivcal line on the left of the first letter is this a known bug , sorry i couldn't get a screen shot
<kklimonda> is it safe to upgrade libc6 now that the 2.15-0ubuntu2 version has been released?
<Daekdroom> kklimonda, I've read that it breaks the nvidia driver
<kklimonda> that's why I'm asking if someone can confirm that the recent eglibc update has fixed it as suggested in the bug report
<Will123456> hey guys. is there any OSX versions/autosave-like functionality being worked on for linux? where could i find it if so?
<bazhang> like time machine?
<bazhang> creating a restore point a la windows?
<Will123456> bazhang: no, i don't think so
<bazhang> autosave of what
<Will123456> bazhang: it seems to be more for specific documents or work, on an edit by edit basis
<kklimonda> autosave to be usable requires some sort of snapshotting imo
<Will123456> kklimonda: do you mean snapshotting on the file system level, or?
<kklimonda> yeah
<kklimonda> it's the cleanest solution imo
<kklimonda> opensuse folks have created a tool for btrfs that does file level snapshots (it's called.. snapper)
<Will123456> kklimonda: i think it's more complicated than that. it'd be the easiest way to get it working for all applications, but you can imagine some sort of tricky file format or strange way of managing files that makes versioning easy from the perspective of that specific program, but wasteful or confusing from the file system perspective
<Will123456> i think OS X requires applications to specifically support the feature
<kklimonda> Will123456: btrfs does block level snapshotting afair so it shouldn't be that wastful unless application developers were on crack when designing file format
<kklimonda> obviously that still requires all applications to present users with a meaningful UI to browse through file history (or even multiple file history when applicable)
<kklimonda> what I'm saying is that I'd hate to do what Apple did with time machine (at least at start, don't know how it works now) - a bunch of hard links (plus a hack to allow hardlinking directories)
<Will123456> kklimonda: fair enough, and you may be right regarding the crack and the developers. :P
<Will123456> it does seem like the kind of thing that would require at least a bit of application support - such as the UI you mentioned. because there would be some files it would definitely not be appropriate to let the user roll back to
<Will123456> and other situations where files perhaps should be linked in their versions in an application specific way?
<bazhang> so just as I described, then
<Will123456> i can't seem to think of any examples off the top of my head
<bazhang> qo_op, bad connection?
<kklimonda> "open file revision X in application Y"?
<kklimonda> dunno, btrfs allows access to all snapshots
<Will123456> what about 'projects' or collations of files?
<kklimonda> well, they are the same from the perspective of file system, you just snapshot a bunch of files. Then you have to create UI for application to allow using those snapshots
<kklimonda> (so the building blocks should be there, and opensuse folks have already created prototype that proves it to work - we "just" have to write good high-level libraries to and good UI design for developers to implement them in their applications ;)
<Will123456> how does snapshotting handle if a file is then deleted? the snapshot retains the full file, right?
<kklimonda> yes
<Will123456> i'm trying to think about how difficult it would be to integrate such a feature into something like openshot. relatively complex 'project' file and multi gigabyte supporting files
<codepal> I desperately need my serial Intous2 12x18 wacom tablet to work in Precise....
<codepal> could I sponsor a programmer to get it working?
<kklimonda> heh, I was just going to joke about how much is desperately in USD ;)
<kklimonda> damn
<kklimonda> codepal: did it work in oneiric?
<codepal> nope, in fact it broke in 10.04 - with an upgrade of xorg
<Will123456> kklimonda: i'm conscious of talking over someone asking for help, but would a renaming or moving a snapshotted file cause a 'duplication' of data?
<codepal> but I *need* my wacom to show up in that awesome new wacom utility designed for gnome3!!
<kklimonda> Will123456: btrfs is copy-on-write so copying files don't really copy anything until you start modyfying them
<kklimonda> codepal: I'd try asking upstream for help (fixing hardware bugs when you don't have hardware is problematic)
<kklimonda> codepal: there is a bug report about Intuos2 tablets not working in 10.04 when plugged after booting up
<Will123456> kklimonda: thanks for clearing things up :) i have to go to sleep now! take care
<bjsnider> it used to be that the wacom driver would take down xorg if you plugged it in after already loading the desktop, but recent kernels have resolved that issue
<bjsnider> so now it's hot pluggable
<joosengee> anyone have the problem about write the file into external harddisk.
<joosengee> ubuntu 11.10 had show only that read-only mode.
<joosengee> I can't delete or create the files in that external harddisk.
<joosengee> I just found this problem.
<holstein> joosengee: maybe in ntfs
<holstein> AFAIK, thats not a bug
<joosengee> yesh
<joosengee> it's on the ntfs format about the external Hard disk.
<joosengee> but in the ubuntu 12.04 alpha2 , it can delete or save files.
<holstein> joosengee: it *cant* you mean?
<joosengee> The way to solve this is, I will move to use the ubuntu 12.04 or not.
<holstein> you should moung and chown and it will
<holstein> joosengee: but as far as i know, this is common
<joosengee> How's about to mount and chown.
<holstein> that is what i have experienced
<holstein> ntfs partitions are mounted read only
<joosengee> the syntax of command.
<joosengee> please help me.
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions#NTFS_Partitions
<joosengee> it's so long time to open this link.
<joosengee> now, it show the white board.
<joosengee> Don't have any data.
<bazhang> sure it does. the link works fine
<holstein> joosengee: it?
<joosengee> Use the long time .
<holstein> the link you mean?
<joosengee> Can you tell me the syntax and command for me?
<holstein> joosengee: you can probably run man
<holstein> i usually google for the commands, though its likely just
<holstein> mount /path/to/partition
<joosengee> the syntax that you use it freqencely.
<holstein> mount /path/to/partition  where/you/want/it
<joosengee> example of media.
<holstein> joosengee: nah. you sould read... i dont know your file system
<holstein> just know that its *nt* a bug, and you *can* mount it read and write
<joosengee> ntfs
<holstein> how about this one https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
<joosengee> I will test it.
<joosengee> how 's about ubuntu 12.04
<joosengee> It's ok now or not.
<holstein> joosengee: if you are asking "will running 12.04 fix this", 12.04 is in testing, and you should not use it
<holstein> that is not a broken feature though, and you can get support int #ubuntu :)
<holstein> in*
<joosengee> ok. I will move it to 11.10 now.
<joosengee> bye
<joosengee> Thank you so much
<joosengee> Now, I can access and delete, save into the external hard disk.
<joosengee> I use the command that "apt-get install ntfs-config"
<holstein> yup... not a bug joosengee
<joosengee> I'm so happy.
<joosengee> Thank you so much.
<joosengee> This room , I can talk about ubuntu server also.
<bazhang> joosengee, #ubuntu-server
<holstein> joosengee: this channel is actually exclusively for the upcoming 12.04 release
<joosengee> In the future, ubuntu is free or commercial to paid.
<holstein> joosengee: is that a question? .. this channel is *only* for 12.04... if you want to find about more about how freee ubuntu is, please /joine #ubuntu :)
<EvilResistance> you mean /join #ubuntu
<EvilResistance> :P
<holstein> EvilResistance: o/
<Fudge> anyone in here well versed on fglrx, when i have it installed and open something in totem movie player my desktop stops responding card is ATI  AMD Radeon HD 6000 series
<crizzy_> i'm using fglrx with hd6870
<crizzy_> updated to latest 12.1 catalyst though.. no probs
<Fudge> crizzy_  whats 12.1 catylist
<Fudge> catylyst
<crizzy_> aka latest fglrx drivers from ati
<Fudge> oh
<crizzy_> damn percise, removed software center + ubuntu-desktop metapackage on update.. =P
<kklimonda> well, don't run partial upgrades ;)
<crizzy_> well the fun part was that i think software center committed suicide because it realized apt-get is better.. =P
<crizzy_> aaand it's finally nice to have a laptop which has everything working in linux... !
<Kevin`> what service in ubuntu is responsible for the gui
<Kevin`> you know, the thing that displays the login screen, like xdm, only apparently not
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<zzecool> I cant believe that they decide to remove the "Dodge Active Window"  Behavior of the unity launcher..........
<rye> Hello, has anybody used shotwell lately with Precise? It seems to flicker a lot on my hardware and it is the only application that I found doing this
<zzecool> rye: i can help oyu
<zzecool> tell me what you do
<zzecool> so i can try on my machine
<rye> zzecool, just open any photo from the library
<zzecool> rye: i just did
<zzecool> its rock solid
<zzecool> what kind of Monitor are your using ?
<zzecool> is it a Tft - lcd monitor?
<rye> zzecool, let me upload video, with the flicker - the display is built-in LVDS on an Intel HD 3000, Unity3D
<rye> zzecool, yes, that's a tft monitor
<zzecool> tft monitors dont flicker because of refresh rate
<zzecool> so this is not your problem
<zzecool> prolly the vga driver
<zzecool> upload the vid
<zzecool> im curious
<rye> zzecool, the thing is that only the image within shotwell image panel is flickering, not shotwel window
<rye> as if it draws the image, then drops the view and redraws again
<zzecool> i s
<zzecool> probably the shotwell  renders form image to texture or something like this
<zzecool> and there may be a bug within shotwell or the the vga driver
<zzecool> im waiting for the video so we can continue
<zzecool> :)
<rye> yeah, it would take a while since gtk-recordmydesktop produces a weirdly encoded videos now, will get back here once I have a nicely looking video, thanks!
<zzecool> hehe
<zzecool> you can try kazam  ;p
<zzecool> recordmydesktop is quite good too
<zzecool> Gnome shells build in video recorde is unbeatable though
<zzecool> ;p
<rye> eh, kazam does not get enough framerate and I am resisting making a video with the camera :)
<zzecool> try 10 or 15 fps in kazam
<zzecool> its a trick
<zzecool> if you try 30 or more you gonna fail and video will look like 5 fps or less
<zzecool> :D
<zzecool> I will let you live if it is a Canon if you are nikonist YOU DONT HAVE A CHANCE !!!
<zzecool> j/k  =)
<jo-erlend> I've noticed that more controls have gotten lighter backgrounds. Is this just temporary? I didn't hear any news about a switch in themes.
<zzecool> jo-erlend: example ?
<jo-erlend> zzecool,  menus are almost white, for instance.
<zzecool> what gtk theme ?
<zzecool> jo-erlend: ?
<jo-erlend> ambience.
<jo-erlend> ambiance.
<zzecool> ok
<rye> jo-erlend, i recall that was a bug with gtk undergoing some changes and light-themes were not updated
<rye> i.e. light-themes are not completely up-to-date with gtk
<jo-erlend> this is the default theme. I haven't done anything. The menus that used to be dark, are now light.
<Fudge> didnt they just get pushed to archives today
<zzecool> i got a light-themes update
<zzecool> in the last updates
<zzecool> this morning some hours before
<zzecool> but i cant see any difference
<zzecool> because i use adwaita as default
<zzecool> which is a lot more on the white side
<zzecool> ;/
<zzecool> jo-erlend: let me open the virtual machine and see ubuntu in earlier stage
<rye> finally, got it
<zzecool> ill brb
<zzecool> rye: ?  :)
<zzecool> the video ?
<rye> zzecool, kazam captured the blinking
<zzecool> :)
<rye> http://files.lappyfamily.net/Video/Blinking%20Shotwell.webm
<rye> 10Mb
<zzecool> ok
<zzecool> oh i see
<zzecool> let me check mine again
<zzecool> :)
<rye> checking on older intel hw now
<zzecool> i though you was meaning a constant flicker like the old low Hz monitors
<zzecool> this is somehow a flash
<zzecool> only while loading the photo
<zzecool> and stops
<zzecool> rye: im not having this problem
<zzecool> im on nvidia vga though
<zzecool> you can file a bug
<zzecool> its easy i can help you with the walkthrough
<zzecool> :)
<rye> zzecool, thanks, just found that unity 3d on an older hw which used to have awesome performance is also flickering like strobe light now
<rye> something changed
<zzecool> hmm
<rye> unity2d as well
<zzecool> :O ;/
<rye> i guess this means that i'll go pay yorba trac a visit
<zzecool> so its a Driver  - lib problem
<zzecool> lol what is yorba trac ?
<rye> zzecool, yorba company is the developer of shotwell, trac is their installation of bugreporting something
<rye> www.yorba.org -
<rye> zzecool, so on nvidia/precise this is not happening for you, right?
<zzecool> whats the reason ? if it happens in unity 3d and unity 2d as well
<zzecool> ?
<zzecool> no its not happening
<rye> zzecool, what's the version of shotwell package?
<zzecool> sec
<zzecool> 0.11.91-0ubuntu2
<rye> so i have the same
<rye> Adam already knows about it - http://redmine.yorba.org/issues/4716
* ikonia changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Discussion and support for Precise Pangolin | Release schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule | Oneiric Support in #ubuntu | Alpha 2 Released! http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/precise/alpha2
<popey> bah at libwebkitgtk
<Ampelbein> Yeah, 5++ hour long builds + out-of-memory issue on i386 buildd == much pain for updating.
<popey> Ampelbein: yeah ☹
<popey> wonder if i can build it locally in a pbuilder
<kklimonda> hey, are the changes made to the ambiance theme (light context menus) intentional?
<Ampelbein> popey: Well, it should be fixed by the current retry, as far as I understood it runs on a more powerful machine now. So it's just a matter of 2-3 hours
<popey> kklimonda: i have been wondering that, i think not, because i logged out / in and they were 'fixed'
<popey> looks like a bug
<kklimonda> hmm, I actually like it this way ;)
<popey> does anyone else have a problem with the mouse wheel scrolling too far sometimes?
<Debolaz> Will 12.04 support full disk encryption with BTRFS?
<pangolin> I don't believe so
<pangolin> is BTRFS even close to ready for the masses
<Debolaz> BTRFS works just fine normally.
<Debolaz> In Ubuntu I mean.
<om26er> yeah but its slow
<Debolaz> But it needs a few fixes for Ubuntu to boot properly in full disk encryption. This used to work until the current version of Ubuntu was released though.
<Debolaz> So technically, BTRFS not working under FDE is a regression.
<Debolaz> But I haven't seen any plans to fix it.
<Debolaz> om26er: When you use FDE, speed isn't your primary concern anyway. :)
<Debolaz> In any case, it's not a must-have thing for me. I was just curious because it was nifty having it. :)
<gnomefreak> anyone else have a broken unity?
<gnomefreak> broken == things crashing/only background image visable/no menus no nothing
<Ampelbein> gnomefreak: Do you use the nvidia binary driver? Is your eglibc package versioned 2.15-0ubuntu2?
<gnomefreak> Ampelbein: no ati
<gnomefreak> dont off hand know the driver but6 it should be derfault
<gnomefreak> unity is crashing well unity-support and a couple others so im gonna say unity is the problem
<Ampelbein> gnomefreak: There was an issue with the nvidia drivers, apparently it was enough for the libraries to be installed to cause mayhem, bug 929384. Can you confirm you have the newest eglibc package? (apt-cache policy eglibc)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 929384 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "nvidia drivers broken by the recent libc update on i386 arch" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/929384
 * gnomefreak still cant figure out why ati ussers have to have nvidia-current installed by default
<Ampelbein> gnomefreak: erm, apt-cache policy libc6 of course
<gnomefreak> i dont have the package
<gnomefreak> its not nvidia problem here since i dont use it
<gnomefreak> as for looking at the bug i cant atm
<yofel> not nvidia-current bug nvidia-common
<yofel> *but
<gnomefreak> yofel: yes either way it doesnt belong :)
<Ampelbein> gnomefreak: You don't have libc6 installed?
<yofel> and nvidia-common has some checks for the GPUs used by ubiquity
<gnomefreak> Ampelbein: it is mandatory to have libc6
<gnomefreak> without it system wont run
<Ampelbein> [21:51] <gnomefreak> i dont have the package.
<gnomefreak> you dont have libc6?
<gnomefreak> oh i dont have eglibc
<Ampelbein> gnomefreak: Yeah, I corrected myself, see the next thing I said. That's why I was confused.,
<gnomefreak> it was unable to locate package == needs a different name
<gnomefreak> Ampelbein: that is the last thing you said, only other thing was buyg #
<gnomefreak> oh i see it
<gnomefreak> yes i have libc6
<Ampelbein> ...
<Ampelbein> And what version do you have?
<gnomefreak> 2.15-0ubuntu2 is version
<Ampelbein> gnomefreak: ok, and did you reboot after upgrading to that version?
<gnomefreak> when was the update released?
<gnomefreak> i did updates but i dont recall libc6 being updated but ill try to restart anyway. brb
<gnomefreak> ok part of unity is fixed thanks
<gnomefreak> now just crashes are back
<gnomefreak> i hate broken websites alot
<arno_____> hi
<gnomefreak> hi
<arno_____> i try to add all package of ubuntustudio on the 12.04
<arno_____> or other package music of other distro with it
<gnomefreak> arno_____: install ubuntustudio-desktop  it should bring everything in
<arno_____> thx
<blair> apt-get dist-upgrade wants to remove "apturl gir1.2-webkit-3.0 nautilus-share rhythmbox-plugins software-center", is this expected?
<urlin2u> you see any reinstalls of these in te list?
<urlin2u> the
<blair> no
<blair> http://pastebin.com/y2K83aG6
<urlin2u> blair, if you run the update manager do you get a partial upgrade warning?
<blair> urlin2u, yes
<urlin2u> blair, I would wait then till it doesn't is the general advice given, may be that all needed packages have been synced in the mirrors.
<urlin2u> have not *
<blair> it's been saying this since yesterday
<urlin2u> blair, you have an image of the working OS?
<blair> its a VirtualBox image
<urlin2u> blair, even better you can copy and paste the working one into another file. This sometimes happens it is a development, it might upgrade and be fine I wouldn't risk it though without a image though.
<blair> i'll try that
<Z_God> hey
<Z_God> does anyone know when ia32-libs will be working again in precise? :))
<jtaylor> is that still in precise? :O
<jtaylor> I would have though its obsolete by now
<yofel> I would believe some 3rd party stuff probably needs it, and yes, it's still in precise - doesn't work though
<jtaylor> what remains in it that can'T be multiarched?
<jtaylor> or is it more a problem of packages depending on it that aren'T updated yet?
<Z_God> jtaylor: yes it's the deps
<Z_God> it depends on all kinds of :i386 packages that cannot be installed
<Daekdroom> jtaylor, I think ia32-libs is a dummy package for compatibility purposes.
<Z_God> it seems to be depended on by programs like wine
<Z_God> and it itself depends on a whole bunch of 32-bit packages
<Z_God> so that when you install wine, it'll have all it's 32-bit libs
<Daekdroom> !find ia32-libs
<ubottu> Found: ia32-libs-multiarch
<Daekdroom> !info ia32-libs-multiarch
<ubottu> ia32-libs-multiarch (source: ia32-libs): Multi-arch versions of former ia32-libraries. In component universe, is extra. Version 20090808ubuntu33 (precise), package size 4 kB, installed size 39 kB (Only available for amd64 ia64 i386)
<Daekdroom> !info ia32-libs
<ubottu> Package ia32-libs does not exist in precise
<Z_God> Daekdroom: it shows up here ...
<Z_God> I'm on precise
<Daekdroom> It shows up over here too
<Z_God> I can't install wine now
<Z_God> because it seems libogg0 i386 and amd64 conflict
<Z_God> and maybe a few more
<Daekdroom> "This is a transitional package depending on ia32-libs-multiarch, an i386-only metapackage that depends on all of the libraries that were previously included in this package.  If no other packages are installed that depend on this package, it can be safely removed."
<Z_God> yeah ia32-libs-multiarch depends on all the libs
<Z_God> but it doesn't install either
<Daekdroom> So ia32-libs is pretty much empty now.
<tsimpson> the bot runs on amd64, so some i386-only packages won't show up in !info
<Z_God> this would be an amd64-only package though
<tsimpson> hmm, I forget if I hacked it to be 386 only
<Z_God> I wonder if I should report such issues somewhere
<Z_God> or whether they are known
<tsimpson> ah, it is 386, so no amd64 only packages
<tsimpson> or, any non-386 package really
<Z_God> there are also still a few issues in KDE 4.8
<Z_God> ok
<Z_God> it should be ok for most cases, there are more packages in i386 than amd64 as far as I know
<Daekdroom> Mostly because of -data packages and similars
<Daekdroom> (that are used across all archs)
<Z_God> what do you mean?
<Daekdroom> !info light-themes
<ubottu> light-themes (source: light-themes): Light Themes (Ambiance and Radiance). In component main, is optional. Version 0.1.8.29 (precise), package size 109 kB, installed size 545 kB
<Daekdroom> Hm. It doesn't show there, but in launchpad, it only builds for i386
<Z_God> yeah, also zsnes never had an amd64 version
<Z_God> only i386
<Z_God> in ubuntu at least
<tsimpson> Daekdroom: "all" is not "i386"
<Daekdroom> tsimpson, they're treated differently?
<tsimpson> well, all means "this package is not tied to an architecture", so it works on all
<tsimpson> i386 is _only_ i386
#ubuntu+1 2012-02-11
<Debolaz> Time to try installing alpha-2. Anything I should be aware of? Explosions or bigger explosions? :)
<Z_God> Debolaz: well, as you saw above, multiarch isn't fully working yet ;)
<blair> both the alternate and desktop amd64 installers fail to install a fresh OS, the GUI one crashed the the text UI couldn't satisfy dependencies
<blair> the daily that is
<log> did you install all updates?
<blair> this is a fresh ISO, just rsynced 30 minutes ago
<jbicha> blair: a new ubiquity was pushed this evening so maybe give it another try tomorrow?
<blair> jbicha, ok, i'll do that
<blair> the text UI installer is having an issue with unmet dependencies: libwebkitgtk-1.0-0 depends on -common but its not installable
<blair> same with libwebkitgtk-3.0-0
<log> sounds like the repo just needs to be updated
<log> it'll probably work tomorrow
<jbicha> oh, the webkit thing, it takes a while to build
<irfan> hi guys
<irfan> i'm facing problem in ubuntu 12.04
<irfan> everything not working fine
<irfan> can i get any help please ?
<irfan> in simple mood its not showing anything
<irfan> running on 2d mood
<irfan> isn't it a full version yet ?
<edgy> Hi, after the latest updates I can't access my bios with Esc as usual
<urlin2u> edgy, usually the bios prompt is pre-os
<urlin2u> you can get it without a OS even on the computer, do you mean a boot from menu? edgy
<edgy> urlin2u: yes, i know, but may be ubuntu somehow wiped the the space where the bios is located
<pangolin> edgy: nope
<pangolin> Ubuntu doesn't touch bios, ever.
<urlin2u> pangolin, my point.
<urlin2u> pangolin, I wasn't sure on uefi setups though
<pangolin> unless I am wrong there is no need for any OS to ever modify your bios
<urlin2u> pangolin, that's what I thought as well, but I'm not a knowledgeable here or many places really.
<urlin2u> as*
<DanaG> Actually, with UEFI...
<DanaG> Ubuntu does touch the efibootmgr list of bootable operating systems.
<DanaG> But it still shouldn't affect the hotkeys.  Try hammering other function keys.
<pangolin> DanaG: I did not know that
<edgy> I really don't know but I am telling you what happened in my PC, how can I troubleshoot this?
<edgy> DanaG: I used to enter bios with Esc and it's the hotkey in my HP dv6
<edgy> I tried it 20 times now ;)
<urlin2u> edgy, try f10
<edgy> urlin2u: ok let me reboot and try
<DanaG1> another thing for the HP user to try: remove battery and AC, then press and hold power button for like 15 seconds.
<urlin2u> DanaG1, must of got in, on a new computer I just play the f keys like a mallet dragged across a xylophone, lol
<aBound> Hey I don't know if this is the right place to ask this but here goes. I'm curious about what code Ubuntu's bugs are written in I can't seem to find any relevant information on the subject.
<bjsnider> you mean launchpad?
<aBound> bjsnider, Somewhat if somebody wanted to fix Ubuntu bugs I'd figure it was written in some form of C eh?
<bjsnider> i'm still not getting it
<aBound> bjsnider, There are ways to contribute to fixing bugs for Ubuntu but I'm trying to find information on the aspects of if someone perhaps me or somebody else. Wanted to know what the source code was written in to go about trying to fix a bug for Ubuntu. Better?
<bjsnider> there are a lot of differnet languages
<bjsnider> everything you can imagine i guess
<pangolin> aBound: #ubuntu-bugs should be able to guide you a little better
<aBound> Like this for example: http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/fixing-a-bug.html it tells you to grab the source code but primarily it doesn't given any statement of the package's source code. Be it written in C, C++, Python etc...
<aBound> I gotcha never knew a channel like that existed.
<aBound> Blah, seems that channel never gave an answer. Oh well.
<mortal>   
<mortal> sorry
<alkisg> Using gnome-shell, I don't have an option to shutdown my computer, I need to logoff first. Is it a problem with lightdm/gnome-session integration?
<zniavre> there is a extension shutdown button  for gnome-shell
<valdur55> Hello. Radiotray is outdated
<popey> libwebkit still broken huh
<jtaylor> valdur55: have you tried if the version in debian works in precise?
<valdur55> jtaylor, sid or stable version?
<jtaylor> sid
<valdur55> Oh damn.. there is 0.7.1 new version is 0.7.2
<crizzy> yeah :/
<crizzy> i want my software centre back!!
<crizzy> ok.. not really.. but still broken deps = :(
<jtaylor> valdur55: if you can check if 7.1 works at all in precise I can sync it, 7.2 we can get also after feature freeze as its a bugfix release
<jtaylor> interesting radiotray 7.2 removes the mpri2 interface without it being documented
<crizzy> and libwebkit removes software center + ubuntu-desktop metapackage altogether..
<valdur55> jtaylor, interesting... but what about 7.1 ?
<jtaylor> we can get that
<jtaylor> its still 5 days to feature freeze
<jtaylor> but only if its not completly broken
<jtaylor> my precise installation is broken so I can't test it
<valdur55> ok. i will search my USB and then check it... What tests i need to do?
<jtaylor> just some general use tests
<jtaylor> also test the appindicator
<valdur55> Oh... i have tested it in oneiric... oh.. it's nice to have better config file.
<valdur55> Appindicator themeing= true . In 7.2 is appindicator-themeing allways true
<crizzy> pfffh, so there's no way to install ubuntu-desktop metapackage atm?
<crizzy> meeh, can't even install empathy back :P
<valdur55> python-gst is needed.
<valdur55> Damn... i opened multible gdebi installers
<valdur55> Damn.. can't fetch python-gst-0.10
<valdur55> so...  need make update :)
<jtaylor> it appears to work in my VM
<valdur55> :) nice
<valdur55> same here. I use lubuntu
<jtaylor> k I'll sync it
<valdur55> jtaylor, btw, radiotray should use indicator by default
<jtaylor> yes
<valdur55> and there is config file line for this.
<valdur55> replace chooser with appindicator
<valdur55> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/radiotray/+bug/850270
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 850270 in radiotray (Ubuntu) "Radiotray asks whether to use the notification area or an app indicator, on first run and when passed a command line parameter" [Undecided,In progress]
<jtaylor> isn't the indicator area still there for gnome3?
<valdur55> yea, there is indicator support.
<jtaylor> notification I mean
<valdur55> Indicator on notification
<valdur55> jtaylor, is it ok to put indicator support by default? It makes fallback to systray when indicator fails
<jtaylor> would probably make sense
<jtaylor> can you make a patch?
<valdur55> I will try :)
<yofel> hm, does anyone use testdrive for running ubuntu precise?
<yofel> using kvm I don't have a mouse in the VM
<valdur55> yofel, click on your vm window
<yofel> nope, the OS pointer just vanishes when I go on the window as mouse-grab is on. And the pointer inside the VM doesn't move
<alkisg> yofel: I have the same problem in virtualbox precise vms
<alkisg> I disabled the "[ ] Enable absolute pointing device" option, and then it worked
<yofel> ok, throwing -usbdevice tablet out of the kvm parameters fixed it
<valdur55> jtaylor, http://paste.ubuntu.com/837636/
<jtaylor> that always uses appindicator? won't that break gnome3?
<jtaylor> also thats not patch to the package
<valdur55> Oh sorry :P. It doesn't broke gnome3. I have used indicator applet with gnome3 .
<valdur55> jtaylor, better patch : http://paste.ubuntu.com/837675/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<penguin42> Hey
<BluesKaj> hi,  penguin42
<Debolaz> I notice two small bugs in 12.04: In the top title bar, theres always added a few extra pixels to the left, colored and positioned according to the current text there. And if I close all windows, the title of the last application active is still shown.
<penguin42> Debolaz: Best to submit bugs for them
<head_victim> I'm wondering if a bug I've found exists in Ubuntu or in VirtualBox. Has anyone else had issues with mouse scrolling for a while now in precise?
<penguin42> head_victim: Yeh, it's a known bug
<penguin42> bug 925785
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 925785 in X.Org X server "Starting to scroll is erratic with edge scrolling on touchpad or mouse scrollwheels" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/925785
<head_victim> Ah my google foo failed me on this occasion. Thanks for the heads up
<penguin42> no prob - it's really annoying bug!
<penguin42> it looks like it got fixed last night, not sure if it's hit the mirrors yet
<head_victim> Nah not here, but I'm using a local AU one
<penguin42> hmm looks like I got it on the update I just did on that ---> machine
<penguin42> (UK mirror)
<head_victim> My local is unmetered data and usually pretty well kept up to date so I'll just assume it's on it's way ;)
<penguin42> nod
<head_victim> This release has been scarily stable for me. Hardly anything to need fixing :/
<penguin42> yeh that scroll bug has been the most annoying one for me
<head_victim> I had one that when I used virtualbox dual screens I'd get shadows across the title bar in firefox windows.
<head_victim> But when I went back to one window it went away so assuming it's a VB issue as dual screens is pretty new.
<glosoli> Hey, i got one problem, have no idea, after updates and dist upgrade sofware-center is gone, probably of dependencies, but that's not a big deal. Big thing is that some items when checking indicator menus ar blured and can't be used
<Debolaz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/930515 <- This is the pixel bug I mentioned above.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 930515 in Ubuntu "title bar text glitch offset shadow" [Undecided,New]
<glosoli> Debolaz: That's for me ?
<Debolaz> No. :)
<glosoli> Ah I happen to have problem that I can'nt use items in panel menus laike pressing Wifi icon i see blured items like: Wired network; disconnected; Wireless Network; and a lot of other things in different menus.
<valdur55> Hello.. is there any lubuntu+1 chats?
<bazhang> its here
<valdur55> ok. firefox-locales are installed by default
<valdur55> dpkg --get-selections | grep firefox
<glosoli> How to fix "The following packages have been kept back:
<glosoli> " ?
<holstein> glosoli: fix? ... why have they been kept back? what packages...
<glosoli> libjavascriptcoregtk-1.0-0 libjavascriptcoregtk-3.0-0 libwebkitgtk-1.0-0
<glosoli>   libwebkitgtk-3.0-0
<glosoli> dunno why, there isn't any info showed for me, as I know after that some of menu items became blured and unsuable
<holstein> i typically dont upgrade the testing versions unless i come here and read the topic, and maybe the chatter for a few hours at least
<glosoli> holstein: hmm is Alpha 2 out already ?
<holstein> not sure.. i installed a while ago.. and have just been testing live images and upgrading that install occasionally
<holstein> i think wednesday is a 'landmark'
<glosoli> holstein: Hmm, probably you're right I shouldn't upgrade, because before everything was perfect, what kernel version exactly uses alpha 2 ?
<robin0800> glosoli: yes its out see the heading of this channel
<holstein> glosoli: im nost saying dont upgrade, im just saying dont upgrade expecting all to be well.. where im running 12.04, i wouldnt lose any sleep if the machine actually caught fire ;)
<glosoli> holstein: I am using it as a primary os, so I might be idiot :DDD
<holstein> im using it as the primary OS on that machine, which is a testing machine
<holstein> to use it as main production OS right now might be a bit risky
<glosoli> I am doing that because Oneiric is more buggy for me, most of the time, and Precise performance kicks compared..
<penguin42> and once this mouse scroll issue goes away it wil lbe OK
<glosoli> gonna try formating and installing from Alpha 2 maybe would fix my problems
<elijah> Hey guys, I am doing a fresh install of Ubuntu mainly because my Kubuntu got messed up (freezing during an upgrade) and because Kubuntu is not going to be supported anymore. My question is: Is 12.04 Alpha 2 stable enough for me to go right to that and deal with a few bugs here and there until April or would I be better off sticking with 11.10 and upgrading then?
<holstein> elijah: it'll be stable and released in april.. otherwise its up to you
<elijah> holstein: K, I guess I will try it out
<elijah> When stable comes in April I can easily upgrade to stable right?
<Ampelbein> glosoli: The webkit issue is bug 930037, will be fixed in some hours.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 930037 in webkit (Ubuntu) "lucid desktop amd64 failed to upgrade: libwebkitgtk-3.0-0:amd64 Depends on libwebkitgtk-3.0-common [ amd64 ] < none -> 1.7.4-0ubuntu1 > ( libs ) (>= 1.7.5) can't be satisfied!" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/930037
<holstein> elijah: i dont.. i usually test just to test and report... though i find a fresh install easier and faster
<Ampelbein> (Don't be fooled by the bug title)
<elijah> holstein: Very good to know!
<edgy> Hi, ubuntu-desktop : Depends: software-center but it is not going to be installed
<edgy>                   Recommends: nautilus-share but it is not going to be installed
<edgy> do you all face this problem when you try apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<elijah> edgy: I joined late, but may I ask what you are referring to?
<Ampelbein> edgy: This is also fallout from the webkit not being built on i386. A fix has already been uploaded and is currently building.
<glosoli> Ampelbein: Can thsi cause indicator menu items being unusable ?
<glosoli> this;
<jbicha> glosoli: just wait a bit longer, webkit takes a long time to build
<edgy> elijah: I cannot install ubuntudesktop because of a missing dependency
<glosoli> jbicha: I understand, but is there any possibility that it's the cause of the problem for me :) ?
<jbicha> edgy: that's because of webkit
<edgy> Ampelbein: I am on amd64 not i386
<glosoli> hmm
<glosoli> and once again why skype isn't in repos ?
<Ampelbein> edgy: Yes, on i386 you wouldn't encounter the problem. The issue is that there are arch-all packages in webkit, which are ONLY built on i386. So when the i386 build fails, the amd64 binarys can't install those arch-indep packages and fail your upgrade.
<holstein> glosoli: ? a better question is why would it be? its not "ours"... its not open, or FOSS
<Ampelbein> glosoli: Because skype is closed source only?
<edgy> Ampelbein: ah! and when is it expected to finish building?
<glosoli> I mean in Partner repos
<Ampelbein> edgy: You can check the status at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webkit/1.7.5-0ubuntu3
<glosoli> Partner repos are empty
<Ampelbein> glosoli: partner is populated shortly before release as far as I remember.
<jbicha> glosoli: you could try using the oneiric partner repos, some packages might work, some wouldn't
<edgy> Ampelbein: how can I check the state in that page, please?
<Ampelbein> edgy: On the right, under the "Build" header.
<edgy> Ampelbein: Umm! so I wait till the i386 icon change to a check mark, right?
<Ampelbein> edgy: Yes.
<edgy> Ampelbein: thanks, but now I noticed webkit is not even installed on the system, then how come it was working before
<Ampelbein> edgy: software-center now depends on gir1.2-webkit-3.0
<valdur55> How hard is to include Samsung 1670 support to 12.04 ?
<Ampelbein> edgy: You should have got a removal hint when you did 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<penguin42> valdur55: Doesn't it just work?
<edgy> Ampelbein: ok thanks for the clear explanation
<penguin42> valdur55: I've got the 1640 and it just works
<scar3crow> question: how to populate /usr/share/backgrounds/ with other pictures and have them show up in the default "change desktop background" app?
<valdur55> penguin42: Samsung 1670 is detected and 1660 driver is recommended, but printer prints error paper
<penguin42> valdur55: Have you got the bug reported into lp?  If not please do so, what does the error page print?
 * penguin42 is fairly sure his 1640 is too dumb to be able to print it's own error page
<valdur55> penguin42: great idea!
<valdur55> ok. i have another problem : http://paste.ubuntu.com/837996/ wile sudo apt-get something
<valdur55> Oh. dialog pakcage is missing: http://forum.doozan.com/read.php?2,502,502
<penguin42> yeh I get that as well on my oldest machine - been upgraded a long way
<valdur55> And you got now a solution for this :)
<penguin42> valdur55: It didn't seem to cause a problem
<valdur55> It seems clear enough to me -- you have neither whiptail nor dialog installed. Which is not a bug in debconf. - http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=270532
<ubottu> Debian bug 270532 in debconf "upgrade of debconf breaks dialog interface" [Normal,Open]
<Ampelbein> valdur55: whiptail binary was moved in ubuntu to /bin, so debconf should look there.
<Ampelbein> valdur55: You shouldn't have to install dialog/whiptail by hand.
<Ampelbein> And looking at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debconf/1.5.41ubuntu2 this should be fixed already.
<valdur55> ok my dailly build is outdated :)
<valdur55> OK. but there is problem with xdg-open http://  - file not found issue
<valdur55> It's also debconf issue?
<valdur55> ok.. todays tests are nonsense for me :P
<edgy> Ampelbein: webkit finish building but failed for the i386 :(
<Ampelbein> edgy: Yeah, out-of-memory again
<edgy> any idea when fglrx 12.1 would find its way to precise?
<edgy> Ampelbein: what's the issue? the server is out of memory?
<Ampelbein> edgy: Yeah, webkit needs upwards of 2GiB of RAM to link.
<edgy> Ampelbein: where do you see the out of memory error? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/92616910/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-i386.webkit_1.7.5-0ubuntu3_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz doesn't show that
<Ampelbein> edgy: From that log: /usr/bin/ld: failed to set dynamic section sizes: Memory exhausted
<penguin42> well I guess on 386 not so much out of RAM as out of VM space in the linker process
<edgy> Ampelbein: it's not the first time it's build, so why is it coming now? an operator stole the RAM for the server?
<Ampelbein> edgy: different builders have different specs.
<edgy> Ampelbein: and the builder is chosen randomly
<Ampelbein> edgy: yes, normally. A buildd admin can manually adjust things IIRC
<jrgifford> edgy, I think fglrx 12.1 is dependent on AMD.
<Ampelbein> edgy: The previous build (-0ubuntu2) was pointed at the "most powerful" i386 builder manually, but unfortunately it failed due to symbol mismatch.
<edgy> jrgifford: what do you mean? AMD already made it available
<jrgifford> edgy, iirc, AMD has to make the .deb's available.
<rolandixor> hi all
<edgy> jrgifford: I think amd make the .sh file available and debian/ubuntu would run a command to build it, I guess it's already there at debain at http://packages.debian.org/sid/fglrx-driver, no?
<jrgifford> edgy, thats in sid. last i checked, precise is pulling in from wheezy.
<jrgifford> interesting, its 12.1 in wheezy as well
<jrgifford> guess it just hasn't been uploaded yet? /me shrugs
<edgy> jrgifford: can I just install the .deb from debian?
<edgy> jrgifford: I heard it solves the hybrid graphics issue
<jrgifford> edgy, probably not "safely". you could make it yourself following these instructions though - http://askubuntu.com/questions/74171/is-my-ati-graphics-card-supported-in-ubuntu
<jrgifford> (changing 'oneiric' to 'precise' where needed)
<edgy> jrgifford: thanks I will test it  on a live flash disk, before I apply it to my laptop ;)
<valdur55> Why provide printer settings when cups isn't installed
<jrgifford> edgy, you're welcome. :)
<jrgifford> i haven't had any issues lately, you just have to be careful anytime an xorg update comes around.
<valdur55> Printer settings recommends 1651N drivers for 1670
<Ampelbein> Webkit retried on roseapple builder, hopefully will be all good now. Will know in ~5 hours.
<valdur55> And i don't have printout ... colored crashed
<valdur55> Damn.. can't preview my cam: guvcview guvcview 1.5.0 Fatal:g_thread NOT supported
<trism> valdur55: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/guvcview/+bug/901142
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 901142 in guvcview (Ubuntu) "unable to open guvcview. fatal error" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<AlanBell> here is a little thing I have been playing with http://people.ubuntu.com/~alanbell/sanity.py
<AlanBell> if you download that and run it with python, then the launcher will grow quicklists for the windows of running applications
<AlanBell> and when you select them it raises and focusses that window, moving workspaces if required
<AlanBell> I would be interested in opinions on it, whether it should be packaged up properly, or rewritten in unity propper in c++ or vala or whatever
<trism> AlanBell: nice idea, might make it easier when searching for specific windows without having to zoom out or cycle through them with alt+`
<AlanBell> yeah, I find it much easier to focus the window I actually want without raising a heap of other stuff I don't want right now
<g0bl1n> just installed Epiphany browser on Ubuntu 12.04. How can one see the settings ?
<log> g0bl1n: just installed it; it appears to be broken
<log> global menu integration seems to be borked
<log> oh, there's a gear icon
<log> but there isn't a "settings/preferences" option
<g0bl1n> log yep :)
<log> might want to file a bug
<log> if that option existed in 11.10
<g0bl1n> ok
<log> g0bl1n: do you know if it did?/
<log> -/
<log> I've never used Epiphany before
<g0bl1n> log I used Epiphany until final 2010. I've been a Chromium happy user since then. But testing 12.04 in this netbook installed Epiphany and it stalls when I answer No, on Password storing
<log> hmm
<g0bl1n> must try it in my other 11.10 Ubuntu
<log> yeah, see if it's a regression
<g0bl1n> main machine
<log> I'm using 12.04 alpha 2 as my main machine :3
<log> well, dual booting with W7
<g0bl1n> log, I can'r afford that risk :) 11.10 is damn stable. But launcher icons resize in 12.04 made my day :)
<log> heh, definitely a nice feature
<g0bl1n> and runs pretty well in this little netbook
<log> it's very snappy compared to Oneiric, imo
<log> they did something right
<blair> it appears that python-4suite-xml isn't in 12.04 while it is in 11.10, how do i request that it be added to precise?
<log> blair: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/python-4suite/1.0.2-7.2build1
<log> "(From Debian) RoQA, unmaintained, dead-upstream, better alternatives exist; Debian bug #637334"
<ubottu> Debian bug 637334 in ftp.debian.org "RM: python-4suite -- RoQA, unmaintained, dead-upstream, better alternatives exist" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/637334
<log> it was removed from Debian as well
<blair> thanks, we have code that depends on that package, so i may just add it back to a ppa
<g0bl1n> log, I have a Mac but my brain is too adapted to Ubuntu (gnome) to make that Mac the main machine. Its a secondary one, and for what I see in 12.04 it will continue to be my main work horse
<log> and there's nothing wrong with that ;)
<g0bl1n> Only problem I had with 11.10 is dual monitor support. Problematic with Unity
<log> mmhm
<g0bl1n> hope 12.04 has better support for it. Its my daily professional work environment
<log> only one way to find out
<log> (other than asking other people, that is :P )
<g0bl1n> :)
<log> blair: doesn't look like it's currently in any PPAs, unfortunately
<log> so, yeah, adding it to your own PPA should solve your problem
<log> doesn't look like it will ever be added back due to its lack of development
<blair> log, i'll tell the guys at work, if they ask when we move to the new os, if they need it or can port to its replacement
<log> cool :)
<log> O_O
<log> compengi had some serious connection issues right there :P
<haled> how do I get HUD running in 12.04 alpha?
<jo-erlend> after todays upgrade, I can't get sound preferences dialog. It just closes. No question of bug report. Is this known? Can someone try and see if it's general?
<g0bl1n> jo-erlend, works here
<jo-erlend> g0bl1n, upgraded today?
<g0bl1n> installed today. dowloaded yesterday night
<jo-erlend> hmm
<trism> looks like gnome-control-center 1:3.2.2-2ubuntu8 failed to build on amd64, may have something to do with it
<jakko> any ideas how to get shift+Fn back ?  somehow these keys go to VT's now, like Alt-Ctrl-Fn have done for almost 20 years...
<blair> will 12.04 be updated to the latest php? 5.3.10?
#ubuntu+1 2012-02-12
<pkkid> Can someone here help me pick out a window manager I can use in Virtualbox Seamless mode?  It seems everything has gone 3D now days.
<pkkid> Unity 2D works, but its really quite slow.  Cinnamon looks awesome, but to my understanding this is still a 3D environment, and things seem to be missing when I enter seamless mode.
<kanliot> i'm running precise and ejecting cd's isn't working.  they aren't unmounting when i press eject button.  should i report a bug? where?
<scar3crow> look all around the faq's and can't find a way to successfully add images to /usr/share/backgrounds/ and have them show up in the wallpaper switcher/login screen... help?
<Hwkiller-netbook> Just wanted to say.... 12.04 is shaping up to be fantastic.
<Hwkiller-netbook> on my netbook, it seems faster, and it's super easy to use.
<Hwkiller-netbook> This is coming from an avid arch user. :)
<urlin2u> shh are we will tell on you.:)
<urlin2u> or*
<Hwkiller-netbook> I still hate debian package management, I still hate metapackages, and I still hate how slow package management in general is
<Hwkiller-netbook> but otherwise, very nice release.
<log> 12.04 has been awesome so far, yes.
<joosengee> Hi, every body.
<joosengee> someone know the room that talking about java swing or not
<joosengee> ?
<joosengee> I need to talk real time with the programmer.
<joosengee> to ask him to teach me.
<joosengee> any one know?
<urlin2u> joosengee, I doubt thats gonna happen.
<urlin2u> why would they want to teach you?
<urlin2u> eve if you could contacty them
<urlin2u> even
<joosengee> Now,  I'm trying to write the java swing and I search the link to teach about it.
<joosengee> I think someone have that link.
<joosengee> I try to search in google, but I can't.
<urlin2u> your on the wrong channel for that.
<joosengee> I don't know the channel.
<joosengee> someone can tell me.
<urlin2u> try #unkept-dreams
<pangolin> joosengee: you can start here http://zetcode.com/tutorials/javaswingtutorial/ but I am unable to find any channel specific to swing. perhaps ##java
<pangolin> errrrr
<pangolin> urlin2u: it is usually better not to say anything if you don't know the answer to a questions and is especially better not to give erroneous advice
<pangolin> remember, Ubuntu is about being helpful :)
<urlin2u> pangolin, sorry but that is a idea that is not going to happen, but noted. :)
<pangolin> what do you mean by idea that is not going to happen?
<urlin2u> pangolin, getting hold of the developer to be taught, not likely.
<pangolin> I agree but telling him to try a non existent channel was not helpful at all
<urlin2u> pangolin, I realize that not my best moment. :)
<pangolin> happens to us all :)
<jokerdino> well, err hmm.
<jokerdino> is there a good unix / linux command line guide that you know of?
<urlin2u> jokerdino, here is one but many on the web depends on what you know and want really. http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/cli.html
<urlin2u> linux here
<jokerdino> i just want a guide about unix command line. like the different commands that can be used.
<jokerdino> i guess unix and linux command line are pretty same?
<jokerdino> i am not sure if i should be on #bash for this one.
<jokerdino> well i am not exactly looking for the most basic guide. i have some foundation about command line, i just want to know more about the lesser known commands.
<urlin2u> jokerdino, not really the best channel to ask rather slow and a development channel, just a heads up.
<jokerdino> well yeah i figured it out. i was just replying since you responded to me.
<urlin2u> jokerdino, cool just want you to get the info.
<jokerdino> thanks anyway :)
<jokerdino> let me ask you ubuntu+1 related then.
<jokerdino> how can i follow the changes in the precise release?
<Ampelbein> jokerdino: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Precise-changes
<jokerdino> Beauty. Subscribed.
<varikonniemi> hello, what happened between some month ago of daily build and the alpha2? With the daily builds precise worked fine out of the box in virtualbox, the alpha2 keeps crashing, does not have mouse pointer integration and so forth
<varikonniemi> it even failed to upgrade in some dependency issues
<kalimojo> im on 11.10. how do i upgrade to 12.04 and will i still be able to use gnome
<jokerdino> what do you mean by gnome?
<varikonniemi> update-manager -d
<varikonniemi> iirc
<kalimojo> fbd
<kalimojo> the gnome desktop
<kalimojo> i hate unity
<varikonniemi> gnome-shell you mean?
<jokerdino> if you mean the gnome-shell, yes you can
<kalimojo> tes
<kalimojo> yes
<valdur55> gnome-shell-fallback :). And you get indicator and compiz support
<glosoli> Anyone else when press  network icon in the panel see "Wireless Network" Text blurred ?
<rdjmhgh> hi i have noticed an issue with amavisd in 12.04
<rdjmhgh> the script does not restart correcty
<rdjmhgh> 'sudo service amavis restart'
<rdjmhgh> 'Stopping amavisd: (not running).'Starting amavisd: The amavisd daemon is already running, PID: [6079] (failed).
<rdjmhgh> appears to be in the debian bug system
<rdjmhgh> fixed in 2.7
<rdjmhgh> will this be fixed in 12.04 as well
<rdjmhgh> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=652026
<ubottu> Debian bug 652026 in amavisd-new "perl 5.14 broke use of s-s-d --name on initscript" [Important,Fixed]
<jakko> Hi
<EvilResistance> rdjmhgh, that'd depend on whether they sync the version in from debian
<jakko> Quick question (I hope)... I recently upgraded from 10.04 LTS, and now the Shift-F1 and so on go to the VTs, like Ctrl-Alt-Fn used to do... how can I get the usual behavior back??
<jakko> This only happens in X
<jakko> From a normal VT, Ctrl-Alt-Fn work as expected
<jakko> Ah, I found the culprit I think -- something dumped an .Xmodmap in ~
<rdjmhgh> evilresistance, wel in any case he bug should be fixed in ubuntu as well
<EvilResistance> rdjmhgh, file a bug against the ubuntu package, making a note that the bug was fixed in Debian sid, with version 1.7.0-1 of the package.  that's what i'd do.  (but i'm weird like that)
<rdjmhgh> I will
<rdjmhgh> be wird as well
<varikonniemi> hello, what happened between some month ago of daily build and the alpha2? With the daily builds precise worked fine out of the box in virtualbox, the alpha2 keeps crashing, does not have mouse pointer integration and so forth
<varikonniemi> if i get a current daily build, will it work again, or did something change that broke it
<varikonniemi> i don't wnat to dl the image just to find out its still broken
<valdur55> varikonniemi, you can use zsync for syncing isos
<valdur55> varikonniemi, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/ISO/Procedures
<valdur55> varikonniemi, better page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ZsyncCdImage
<valdur55> varikonniemi, and about your mouse prointer problem: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/02/virtualbox-ubuntu-1204-guest-fixes.html
<coz_> well so far, I am impressed with precise..
<coz_> but then I am using classic gnome :)
<BluesKaj> 'morning all
<penguin42> Hey BK
<valdur55> I have problem with maximised new window in lubuntu 12.04
<penguin42> it's nice bug 925785 has been flattened - that's been really annoying for a few weeks
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 925785 in X.Org X server "Starting to scroll is erratic with edge scrolling on touchpad or mouse scrollwheels" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/925785
<head_victim> penguin42: yep, I've got that bug fixed as well, now just waiting on empathy to work with msn
<kanliot> i'm running precise and ejecting cd's isn't working.  they aren't unmounting when i press eject button.  should i report a bug? where?
<penguin42> kanliot: Report the bug by running   ubuntu-bug nautilus
<penguin42> (nautilus being a guess of the package that does the eject button)
<kanliot> k thanks
<h00k> oh boy, I have some dependency hell going on.
<h00k> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/839182/
<jtaylor> aren't libc updates fun :)
<Kartagis> hi
<Kartagis> what apache2 and php version will 12.04 provide?
<codemagician> is it possible to get an early release of what will be 12.04 LTS server?
<codemagician> I'd like to begin testing my Python apps using 2.7
<jtaylor> codemagician: download the latest alpha or daily build
<jtaylor> but only on a testing machine/partition!
<codemagician> how do I find these please?
<codemagician> I will use Virtual Box
<jtaylor> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<codemagician> thanks :)
<jtaylor> codemagician: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/TechnicalOverview/Alpha2#Get_Ubuntu_12.04
<jtaylor> the alpha probably has a higher chance of a successfull install, currently a bunch of core stuff was upgraded which might result in broken daily buildy
<codemagician> the first link has only desktop pc images, are the server images kept separately?
<jtaylor> codemagician: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/daily/current/
<bjsnider> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<codemagician> if i'm using a macbook but intend to run VirtualBox to run the image, should I still pick the mac download or pc?
<bjsnider> easier to just use the all-knowing, all-seeing bot
<jtaylor> !daily-server
<jtaylor> not so all-knowing :(
<h00k> jtaylor: yeah, I wouldn't call it *fun*
<bjsnider> jtaylor, you can have a channel admin or someone like that add that to the bot
<h00k> !dailybuild
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<h00k> which doesn't include server
<jtaylor> codemagician: probably does not make much difference
<codemagician> I'm a bit confused which install to take.  I'm using a 64 bit mac, but I intend to use virtual box to create a virtual pc, so which one should I download
<jtaylor> use what your server machine will be using
<h00k> codemagician: in that case, you can use either/or, that's up to you.
<codemagician> my server will most likely be an Amazon EC2 image
<codemagician> *instance
<holstein> codemagician: that the 32bit normal one then
<codemagician> EC2 now have 64 bit too
<holstein> your mac is not PPC
<codemagician> macbook pro
<codemagician> i guess because i'm working within the context of the virtual box the image won't know my underlying mac hardware?
<h00k> codemagician: right
<holstein> codemagician: its intel.. its a PC
<holstein> pretty much
<holstein> you dont need the "mac PPC" version
<codemagician> yes, its an core 7 processor within
<codemagician> so I'll take the standard pc version
<codemagician> PC (Intel x86) server install CD
<holstein> codemagician: if you are in doubt, take the normal 32bit version as i said
<codemagician> thanks guys :)
<codemagician> i'll stick with the 32bit version and test my web app using virtual box locally, and update the image each few days to check it still works
<FernandoMiguel> FYI yesterday daily iso desktop 64bits installs fine
<h00k> Any protips to fix my libc6 issues:
<h00k> 10:24 <         mneptok+> imagine this channel as a bunch of trench-weary soldiers. ;)
<h00k> wat
<h00k> copy paste fail.
<h00k> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/839182/
<kanliot> i'm running precise, where do i report a video playback problem on amd video card?  can't play any video at all
<penguin42> kanliot: Do     ubuntu-bug xorg
<penguin42> kanliot: In a terminal
<Daekdroom> Does anyone else have a held back gwibber update?
<Daekdroom> It depends on gwibber-service 3.3.3-0ubuntu2 but it's not available.
<popey> Daekdroom: yes
<popey> probably a knock on effect of the libwebkitgtk issue over hte weekend
<h00k> I'm still trying to work around these libc6 issues :)
<glosoli> Anyone knows if there is a PPA suitable with Precise for GIMP 2.8  ?
<Volkodav> and for sopcast-player too ?
<valdur55> Volkodav, wait until relase
<Ampelbein> Daekdroom, popey: About gwibber: The i386 build (which contains the gwibber-service update for all architectures) is waiting on gir1.2-indicate-0.7, which is in the NEW-Queue (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+queue?queue_state=0&queue_text=gir1.2-indicate-0.7)
<glosoli> Is anyone else getting X crashed when trying to play movies  ?
<penguin42> glosoli: I'm not - but that is normally very graphics driver specific
<penguin42> glosoli: Which graphics card and which drivers?
<glosoli> penguin42: ATI Radeon HD 5730 1GB , Catalyst 12.1
<penguin42> glosoli: so I run a 4350 with the open driver and it's fine; I've not tried the closed driver
<glosoli> penguin42: Open Driver for notebook is like having notebook without battery :)
<glosoli> Or they fixed something in Precise ?
<penguin42> glosoli: Ah not sure; I use a desktop so I'm not too bothered - it's worth just trying again to see if it got any better; I don't follow Catalyst to know what stage it's at - my bet is it's best to file a bug
<penguin42> glosoli: It's not too unusual for the binary drivers to be a bit shaky during the Alpha stages of a release; the binary drivers normally catch up a bit
<glosoli> Hate that friggin ATI, will never buy it again.
<glosoli> penguin42: I have no idea how to fill a bug properly, because I don't know where to check the error
<penguin42> glosoli: That's OK - the tool will do it for you
<glosoli> which tool ?
<penguin42> glosoli: ubuntu-bug
<glosoli> sudo apt-get install it ?
<penguin42> glosoli: Run some video and let it crash, then when X restarts, run ubuntu-bug xorg  and explain the problem
<penguin42> glosoli: ubuntu-bug will be preinstalled
<glosoli> penguin42: I crashed and I wasn't able to do anything, system stopped and thats all, didin't restarted
<penguin42> glosoli: You need to have a launchpad account so people can tell you when it's fixed or ask you for more info
<glosoli> I have launchpad account
<penguin42> glosoli: That's fine, do it when it reboots
<glosoli> E: Unable to locate package ubuntu-bug
<penguin42> glosoli: There should be some logs in /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old with a segfault or something at the bottom
<glosoli> hmm no info about segfault
<Ampelbein> glosoli: You don't need to install ubuntu-bug, just type in terminal: 'ubuntu-bug xorg'
<glosoli> Ok will try to fill a bug. Tryed even different video player like SMplayer problem persists
<penguin42> glosoli: A lot of them share the same stuff at the back
<glosoli> penguin42: How to fallback to open source drivers ?
<penguin42> glosoli: Did you install the closed drivers using the Ubuntu hardware drivers option?
<glosoli> no
<penguin42> ah, you see that was a bad move
<glosoli> hmm
<penguin42> if you had it would have been 1 or 2 clicks to remove it
<glosoli> or maybe i should try installing drivers
<glosoli> from ubuntu drivers center ?
<penguin42> glosoli: I've not run with the closed drivers for so long I can't remember the magic to remove them; but before trying to install from ubuntu driver centre make sure you get rid fo the closed ones you have and make sure it all is OK at that point
<glosoli> penguin42: I am doing 2click solution, because installing binary makes it appear in "Drivers" center
<penguin42> glosoli: Well, if that will let you install it that's probably best
<glosoli> hmm, open source drivers seems fine
<glosoli> penguin42: With Open Source drivers everything works faster, hmm need to check battery now
<glosoli> penguin42: are you still here ?
<nickgaw> Hi, Where can I download an ubuntu development build that works with the mac book pro as 11.10 does not boot properly I just sit at a busybox prompt?
<glosoli> nickgaw: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04/alpha-2/
<nickgaw> ok and should this release be better then the daily builds that fail to download?
<glosoli> nickgaw: Have no idea you might try, it is developement version anyway, so it's considered as unstable system.
<nickgaw> ok I will try this one out
<bjsnider> there's no special version that works with macbooks
<pangolin> the regular version should work with intel mac
<pangolin> not sure if there still is a ppc version
<penguin42> if it got as far as far as a busybox prompt then that isn't the issue
<penguin42> I suspect the new macbooks have pretty new hardware, so it might be a driver issue on 11.10
<glosoli> penguin42: You are using macbook also ?
<penguin42> glosoli: No, I've used one or two in the past
<glosoli> penguin42: May I ask you smth offtopic in pm  ?
<penguin42> glosoli: In the end they're just PCs, with EFI bioses (which are now common) and tend to be very recent hardware
<glosoli> My Asus supports UEFI
<penguin42> glosoli: erm hmm - I'm about to disappear anyway
<penguin42> glosoli: You can always ask it and I can say no
<log> They really need to fix gwibber on amd64...
<FernandoMiguel> it's broken?
<FernandoMiguel> I was under the idea it was working
<log> FernandoMiguel: The dependencies are messed up, so it never lets me update.
<FernandoMiguel> humm
<FernandoMiguel> let me test
<FernandoMiguel> I installed it fine, yesterday
<FernandoMiguel> brand new install, on daily iso
<FernandoMiguel> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<FernandoMiguel>  gwibber : Depends: gwibber-service (= 3.3.3-0ubuntu2) but 3.3.3-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<log> FernandoMiguel: Yep.
<log> bug 930534 | FernandoMiguel
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 930534 in Gwibber "precise desktop amd64 failed to upgrade: gwibber: Depends: gwibber-service (= 3.3.3-0ubuntu2) but 3.3.3-0ubuntu1 is installed." [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/930534
<log> There's a bug about it already. :P
<FernandoMiguel> oh well
<FernandoMiguel> force it :p
<log> Haha, I'd rather not. :P
<log> After all, testers are supposed to be doing it from the mindset of a typical Ubuntu user who wouldn't know to force it. :P
<FernandoMiguel> why? don't tell me you depend on gwibber :+p
<log> Well, I kind of got myself into a sticky situation; I removed gwibber due to the update issues, which ended up removing ubuntu-desktop as well, and now I can't install either...
 * log facepalms
<log> Oh well.
<arand> Since a situation like this is unlikely to crop up in a version of ubuntu which "typical" users use, I don't see that much problem in solving it in a non-typical manner ;)
<bjsnider> that  kind of thing means 0ubuntu2 hasn't been built yet
<Ampelbein> About gwibber: The i386 build (which contains the gwibber-service update for all architectures) is waiting on gir1.2-indicate-0.7, which is in the NEW-Queue (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+queue?queue_state=0&queue_text=gir1.2-indicate-0.7)
<DrHalan> hey, im looking for an app to manage my video collection? is there anything except banshee? would like to manage music and videos seperatly..
<kcw45> hi all, after a round of updates about 7 days ago, my audio stopped working.  i was able to get it working again by using alsamixer to turn off 'dynamic power-control'.  anyone have tips on making this change permanent?
<bjsnider> DrHalan, xbmc i suppose
<DrHalan> bjsnider: isn't that a little bloated for just browsing my videos? strange there is no rhythmobx for videos
<bjsnider> put them int he videos directory
<bjsnider> then you can browse them with nautilus
<DrHalan> yeah thats what i do.. but that kinda 2001
<hggdh> anyone noticing nm-applet eating up a lot of resident memory?
<hggdh> (before rebooting this morning it was at 700M; it is now 140M of res)
<poolie> is it just me or are multitouch gestures not working?
<kklimonda> hggdh: it's fine here but I don't have a wifi
<Debolaz> Anyone else getting this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/930515
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 930515 in Ubuntu "title bar text glitch offset shadow" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<FernandoMiguel> you guys find bug #931174 related to #310349 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 931174 in eog (Ubuntu) "bad color correction" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/931174
<Daekdroom> bug 310349
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 310349 in eog (Ubuntu) "eog does not handle nonadobe CMYK JPEGs correctly" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/310349
<brobostigon> i think i have found something,within alt-tab, it shows one window, for other apps, withi one app window open, other than gnome-terminal, shows two, always, with even one window open.
<Daekdroom> It's only showing one window for me.
<Ben64> one of the latest upgrades broke my audio
<brobostigon> i do have two tabs open, however, both views in alt-tab are clearly the same.
<Daekdroom> brobostigon, I get only one window even when I have two tabs open.
<FernandoMiguel> nity nite
#ubuntu+1 2013-02-04
<gnomefreak> ok i installed Kubuntu-desktop now my grub,greeter,and loading screens are kde themed how do i get it back to ubuntu theme
<gnomefreak> ok i got everything except grub theme
<tsimpson> gnomefreak: "sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth" apparently
<gnomefreak> tsimpson: yeah but that doesnt do grub but i did everything else using --all
<gnomefreak> kde grub is gray and hard as hell to see the words
<gnomefreak> hmmm
<gnomefreak> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<tsimpson> /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme seems to be where its set
<gnomefreak> tsimpson: thanks
<tsimpson> grub has gotten more complicated since I last touched it
<gnomefreak> yeah im seeing that also
<gnomefreak> i find it weird that everything is easly customized except grub and grub is a bitch to edit. first off kubuntu themes should not be high proirity if you have something elsed installed.
 * gnomefreak smoke/think/bang head against a wall
<gnomefreak> are we planning on using GTK3 this round?
<gnomefreak> this aricle is interesting
<gnomefreak> we already are using gtk3
<gnomefreak> ok kde is borked badly
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<Tribaal> hey all, looks like the new bluetooth applet landed in raring! It's awesome, but err, how do I get rid of the old one (gracefully, if possible)?
<Tribaal> ah well nevermind, I can live with that
<trism> Tribaal: haven't seen the new bluetooth applet yet...guessing it is indicator-bluetooth though...if that's the case you might just need to remove gnome-bluetooth
<endstille> hey, i'm running a kubuntu raring, as test-system, but apt-get update does not work for some days now and once i enter my password, i cannot see anything. i have to switch to tty6 to update and upgrade
<trism> Tribaal: assuming it isn't a dep, doesn't appear to be
<Tribaal> thanks trism
<Tribaal> I think I'll live with the double applet and try not to break stuff :)
<trism> Tribaal: if you don't want to remove anything it is started by bluetooth-applet-*.desktop in /etc/xdg/autostart, could fiddle with that
<Tribaal> trism: thanks man, that's awesome
<jbicha> Tribaal: the extra icon should be fixed with https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-bluetooth/3.6.1-0ubuntu2
<ironhalik> I need my update fix.
<BluesKaj> ironhalik, have you added the backports to your sources.list?
<ironhalik> uhm, nope. Do i want to? :>
<ironhalik> BluesKaj: correction. I do have backports. I don't have proposed enabled
<ironhalik> where did /etc/default/grub go?
<SonikkuAmerica> Is it not there anymore? I see it in my copy of 13.04
<ironhalik> it's missing in my installation
<ironhalik> can't add boot options
<SonikkuAmerica> That's weird. Did you upgrade from 12.10 or did you grab one of the ISOs?
<ironhalik> upgrade
<ironhalik> the installer wouldn't start for me
<SonikkuAmerica> Here's a generic copy of /etc/default/grub for you to use: http://pastebin.com/tX9wXZbh
<ironhalik> is it yours?
<SonikkuAmerica> Just [ gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub ] and if nothing's there, paste the contents in.
<SonikkuAmerica> It comes from a stock 12.10 image that I used.
<SonikkuAmerica> It should work.
<ironhalik> I'm wondering if the missing grub default is intended by the devs
<ironhalik> ah, in worst case, it won't boot ;>
<SonikkuAmerica> I typically don't do things like this, but since that file is generic if it's not touched, I'll pass it.
<SonikkuAmerica> Well it couldn't have been, as my GRUB still uses it.
<SonikkuAmerica> Besides, it IS GNU. Stallman would be proud.
<ironhalik> :>
<ironhalik> ok, pasted it, added some boot settings
<ironhalik> here goes
<ironhalik> uh, sec
<ironhalik> where can I check if the options were added after update-grub?
<SonikkuAmerica> In grub.cfg
<genii-around> Maybe grep /boot/grub/grub.cfg for the change you made
<SonikkuAmerica> /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<SonikkuAmerica> Thanks
<ironhalik> Ok guys, I rebooted and all seems well
<SonikkuAmerica> All right, awesome
<ironhalik> thanks for the help
<SonikkuAmerica> You're welcome! Thanks for getting your hands dirty with 13.04!
<SonikkuAmerica> By the way, are we in alpha or beta?
<ironhalik> technically, it's alpha1
<SonikkuAmerica> It doesn't feel like one. It actually feels quite stable to my touch.
<SonikkuAmerica> But then again, it isn't exactly nitroglycerine
<ironhalik> It actually feels more stable then 12.10, for me :>
 * SonikkuAmerica nods
<SonikkuAmerica> Although I wish Unity were more customizable than it is at current
 * genii-around sticks with his Kubuntu
<SonikkuAmerica> Kubuntu 13.04?
<ironhalik> alpha2 should be out on february 7th
<SonikkuAmerica> 72 hours here
<tgrundle> hi, i have a strange issue with the 3.8 kernel..boots fine at first, but after a poweroff/restart the bios fails to post. not sure how to report
#ubuntu+1 2013-02-05
<genii-around> tgrundle: I'm curious if this is some Samsung?
<tgrundle> genii-around: no, Asus M3A78-CM board with AMD CPU
<genii-around> tgrundle: Ah, OK. I just saw earlier a bug with Samsung in EFI mode where the power button stops working and wondering if same issue.
<Bluefoxicy> oi vey!
<Bluefoxicy> they went and released Puppet 3.1 today!
<Bluefoxicy> and here i am trying to get Puppet 3.0.2 pulled into Raring!
<Bluefoxicy> well they didn't get Volcane's stuff in so eh, not that major.
<gnomefreak> yay!!!! i fixed the grub theme without even trying except update-aternatives :)
<gnomefreak> anyone being able to set screensavers in raring? or themes/
<gnomefreak> themes?
<rye> Every time I plug in my android phone I get a Ubuntu Core Installer started... I am pretty sure my phone would never support Ubuntu so why does it start? The phone is in developer mode, yes.
<gry> Hi, where can I find what will be new in a next release please?
<IdleOne> !schedule
<ubottu> Raring Ringtail (13.04) release milestones can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseSchedule
<gry> IdleOne: thanks, that's the dates for *freeze or similar. I am looking for what new features would be or what the new version is focusing on. And I don't see those on the page you linked?
<IdleOne> gry: yeah, I thought there was a link to new features on that page
<IdleOne> I'm not sure where to find that info
<alankila> it would be lovely for me if qemu 1.3.1 would land into raring. It has a feature I desperately want, the ability to trim guest disks when backed by sparse files on the host
<IdleOne> gry: I suppose you could check the blueprints on launchpad for 13.04
<alankila> oh man it doesn't actually. It was put into qemu git after 1.3.0 was released but I guess 1.3.0 is not getting the newest stuff
<alankila> or 1.3.x isn't getting the newest stuff
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<drhalan> anybody can recommend a filemanager for raring? nautlius 3.6 is just painful
<Tribaal> drhalan: what do you mean?
<drhalan> Tribaal: well I miss the tabbed browsing for example. I was using marlin in quantal from a PPA but I would prefer something that is in the repos...
<Tribaal> drhalan: hum sorry - I tile my windows so never needed tab browsing to work :( Did you try Nemo? It's from a PPA but I heard nice things of it http://www.webupd8.org/2012/12/how-to-install-nemo-file-manager-in.html
<Tribaal> just my 2c
<drhalan> I was just wondering. If Nautilus stays the default we should maybe provide an alternative from the repos at least
<drhalan> there are so many naulius 3.4 forks, thats the problem
<drhalan> nautilus*
<BluesKaj> well, if you don't mind some kdelibs , dolphin is great , drhalan
<drhalan> i don't
<drhalan> thanks for the tip
<drhalan> o.O i cannot set the default file manager in the default applications?
<filippo_> hi guys, first time for me here...I'd need help with Ubntu 13.04 installation on nexus 7 anyone?
<filippo_> using the installer I end up with a prompt asking me for a localhost login. I can't figure out how to continue
<filippo_> anyone?
<filippo_> using the installer I end up with a prompt asking me for a localhost login. I can't figure out how to continue
<IdleOne> filippo_: that is ARM right>?
<ikonia> can you provide more detail ?
<filippo_> yes it is arm
<filippo_> I just followed the gui by the installer
<filippo_> with ubuntu 12.10 everything went fine but with 13.04 once flashed the image
<filippo_> the nexus reboot
<filippo_> and end up with this weird prompt that's all i know
#ubuntu+1 2013-02-06
<tyrog> Hello, does anybody use Ubuntu 13.04 with fglrx driver? thanks
<tyrog> anyone?
<IdleOne> many do, what is your actual question?
<tyrog> Can you get the driver to work? I get the message "Unsupported hardware" in the corner of the screen IdleOne
<IdleOne> everything seems to be working fine for me but I am using nvidia driver
<IdleOne> tyrog: give some more details about your hardware and perhaps someone can assist you
<tyrog> Is Ubuntu 13.04 FASTER comparatively to Ubuntu 12.10? Mainly regarding Unity performance
<tyrog> IdleOne: can you tell me about that?
<tyrog> anyone with Ubuntu 13.04 and 12.10 can tell me a performance comparison?
<psusi> tyrog: -ETOOVAGUE
<tyrog> psusi: what?
<bazhang> tyrog, not clear enough
<tyrog> psusi bazhang Just want to know if Unity in 13.04 is faster than 12.10. Dash search, switching between windows
<tyrog> everything
<psusi> -ETOOVAGUE
<bazhang> tyrog, its still beta, if that even
<bazhang> tyrog, its for bug fixing and testing now, not speed comparisons
<psusi> little girl is asleep for the night, daddy is drunk and hacking on dump/restore.. probably useless for such queieries
<tyrog> bazhang: if you're here i assume you could at least answer the question :)
<bazhang> tyrog, no, as there are no final speed "optimizations" possible. nor comparisons. are you filing bugs while testing?
<bazhang> tyrog, are you *even* using 13.04?
<tyrog> bazhang: what do you think? No, otherwise why would i be asking?
<tyrog> I thought this was the support channel for everything related to 13.04, not just bugs.
<bazhang> tyrog, no idea; it's a very unusual question to see for an unreleased, still in development OS
<tyrog> bazhang: I don't know but your computer must be super fast right now, with unity. Don't tell me you have never felt slugishness with Unity. If you use another DE, then doesn't matter.
<tyrog> bazhang: sorry but i think you are being nonsensical, just that. What's wrong with asking about 13.04? You know what benchmarks are? :)
<bazhang> tyrog, it's way to early thats why. ask again two months after release, in June about spped benchmarks
<bazhang> s/spped/speed/
<tyrog> bazhang: Will 13.04 continue shipping nautilus?
<SonikkuAmerica> It looks like it does.
<SonikkuAmerica> I use it, anyway.
<SonikkuAmerica> (I have 13.04)
<SonikkuAmerica> (Or had it before I got Ubuntu Studio)
<cortexA9> hello
<cortexA9> the daily of kubuntu have kde 4.10 today ?
<woo> hello
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<philinux> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi philinux
<philinux> BluesKaj: bit quiet in here mate
<philinux> all mia i guess
<BluesKaj> yeah, has been for a few days
<philinux> BluesKaj: not much going on with 13.04 either at this stage
<fully_human> 18 hour download! Oh my goodness! :0
<IdleOne> fully_human: http://qa.ubuntu.com/getting-involved/ That should help you get started
<IdleOne> with testing*
<IdleOne> also #ubuntu-quality should be able to answer any questions
<Tylopilus> Hey guys, can anyone tell me how to disable mouse-acceleration  ?
#ubuntu+1 2013-02-07
<Noont> Hi! I'm trying to upgrade to 13.04, but I've got a problem - do-release-upgrade -d crashes and update-manager -d says 13.04 is available and then retursn with no new versions
<Noont> So, how would I go about upgrading to raring when this happens
<Noont> Ben64: hello?
<Noont> Anybody ever here?
<Noont> This is useless...
<Noont> Come on, does no one ever answer here?
<STiK> I never upgrade so I have no clue.. Always do fresh installs.
<mwells> I've got a question.  Anyone had any luck getting 12.X installed on a 2013 Mac Mini?
<mwells> quit
<Coded1> hello all
<Coded1> I'm trying to install amd catalyst 13.2 beta 3 but it can't seem to find "version.h" .  I've installed kernel-headers for my kernel but still no dice
<IdleOne> !find version.h
<ubottu> File version.h found in activiz.net-doc, ant-doc, apache2-doc, arb-common, arb-doc, assimp-utils, asterisk-dev, astyle, asymptote-doc, autoconf-archive (and 596 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=version.h&mode=&suite=raring&arch=any
<IdleOne> hmm
<IdleOne> ok 600 packages is not helpfule really
<IdleOne> helpfull
<Coded1> IdleOne: thanks anyway
<gnomefreak> you have to type in the password before you can open or type anywhere. i can open terminal but cant use it.
<gnomefreak> cant even take a screenshot
<gnomefreak> anyone here by chance i need to find out if i am running 3D or not and the drivers im using
<IdleOne> is it safe to reboot after this mornings upgrade to kde 4.10?
<IdleOne> I suppose I'm about to find out
<IdleOne> wfm ™
<androidappme> Hi there. I tried downloading a Ubuntu 13.04 iso but it gives me some kernal error.
<androidappme> Can you help me get the iso link for Intel 64bit?
<ikonia> you just asked for that
<androidappme> Thanks. Have a nice day
<BluesKaj> Hi all
#ubuntu+1 2013-02-08
<_helios_> Hey is Raring Ringtail going to be better than 12.10?
<skp1> yes.
<_helios_> I'm sitting with 12.1064bit and it's pretty stable.
<_helios_> I'm downloading the daily build now gonna take a look at it in Virtual Box.
<IdleOne> it will be 1.94 times better
<_helios_> Cool I'll switch to it once I make sure it's gonna be as stable as 12.10 lol
<magn3ts> So, say I just installed raring on a Macbook Air... How do I ensure I don't melt my laptop?
<magn3ts> 12.10 required manual fan control and the ppa isnt available...
<bazhang> wait for the release, and contact the PPA maintainer about getting a raring version, I suppose
<magn3ts> Can I test if it will work automatically without just revving it up?
<spyzer> hey everyone, i am being affected by this bug -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pvr-omap4/+bug/1102045
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1102045 in pvr-omap4 (Ubuntu) "Pandaboard ES: /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/dri/omap_dri.so missing -> Only software rendering" [Critical,Confirmed]
<spyzer> so may anyone please help me as in if there is some quick way for me to revert back to a more stable ubuntu version
<spyzer> ?
<spyzer> as in what is the quickest path for me to use the driver
<spyzer> for its capabilities
<bazhang> spyzer, revert back to 12.10 you mean?
<spyzer> bazhang, so this bug occurss in 12.10 basically so if i revert to 12.04 that can solve my problem i believe. But are there some huge performance gains between 12.04 and 12.10
<spyzer> for OMAP?
<bazhang> no idea on OMAP performance gains
<bazhang> ONe way to revert spyzer :: full reinstall
<spyzer> hmm
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<SuperMatt> hullo hullo
<SuperMatt> I've just had an issue with byobu in raring... /usr/sbin/lightdm-session: 59: /usr/bin/byobu-launch: Syntax error: "fi" unexpected (expecting "then")
<SuperMatt> that was stopping me from logging in to unity/gnome-shell etc
<Fuzzles> what do you guys think to ubuntu 13.04?
<Christos> I have a strange issue. Grub2 is not showed at all on boot with ubuntu 13.04. To tell the truth i see nothing other than a pink screen before my desktop. (no splash screen at all).
<jpds> Christos: Tried holding down shift after the BIOS?
<Christos> Let me give that a try ;)
<Christos> I will report back in a sec
<christos> Thank you for the tip with Shift it works. Now i have an other issue. I get this error while trying to install latest drivers
<christos> fglrx installation requires that the system have kernel headers.  /lib/modules/3.8.0-5-generic/build/include/linux/version.h cannot be found on this system.
<christos> Latest kernel headers are installed. But version.h is missing
<kroson> Hello, is raring ringtail going to come with a new version of xserver?
<smallfoot-> I have a broken dependency on python3-pyatspi2, anyone else have that too?
<smallfoot-> nvm, i think synaptic fixed that
<christos> Hello i would like some help with the installation of radeon proprietary drivers (fglrx) 13.2. The installer complains about missing kernel headers (which i have installed) and also for missing version.h (which is missing and i have no idea why.)
<ironhalik> did you instell the propr package for your kernel?
<christos> i believe that everything is correct
<ironhalik> linux-headers-3.8.0-5-generic?
<christos> linux-headers-3.8.0-5-generic Yes
<christos> i am using kernel 3.8.0-5-generic (of course).
<ironhalik> I had similiar problem with virtualbox-dkms, and installed the wrong package
<christos> :) Well thats why it seems strange to me and this problem exists on every linux distro
<christos> i previously had 3.8.0-4-generic. (When i update my kernel the installer almost always complains about missing kernel headers.
<ironhalik> are you sure you're using the latest kernel? As it turns out, I'm booting into rc5, according to uname -a
<ironhalik> :>
<christos> that is the output of uname -a                          Linux chris-GA-VM900M 3.8.0-5-generic #10-Ubuntu SMP Thu Feb 7 18:00:50 UTC 2013 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<christos> i am searching google for alot of time with no results
<christos> My main problems are gaming and that ubuntu fails to boot many times with pre-installed drivers.
<christos> ln -s /usr/src/linux-headers-3.8.0-5-generic/include/generated/uapi/linux /usr/src/linux-headers-3.8.0-5-generic/include/linux/version.h
<christos> shouldn't that work :O)?
<magn3ts> Any tips on getting UEFI booting working on a Macbook Air?
<magn3ts> It boots off the NON +mac.iso fine  but the installer doesn't seem to setup grub properly.
<magn3ts> I'm hopeful that this can be done without using BootCamp/BIOS boot but I'm a bit out of my depth.
<christos> I know that this is offtopic... But why would you like to install ubuntu on a mac XD?
<magn3ts> Because I don't like OS X.
<magn3ts> Ubuntu 13.04 works spectacularly on it. Aside from the non EFI boot.
<magn3ts> And the 3.8 latest RC kernel broke Thunderbolt hotplugging but I seem to be the only person on the whole internet that even noticed that thunderbolt pci support was added.... so ;P
<magn3ts> The MBA is just fantastic hardware. If the Carbon X1 from Thinkpad adds a better screen I'll consider switching, but until then it's better than almost anything else I've seen or used.
<christos> Well as i have heard mac has more games and is more user-friendly. Also arent apple's laptops and phones WAY TOO EXPENSIVE because of Ios and for many things with i infront of their name :)?
<magn3ts> The MBA has a bit of a premium yes, but honestly, it's worth it when I don't ruin my computer every year and a half from tripping on the power cable and pulling it off the table.
<magn3ts> I personally don't think OS X is that much more user friendly. As a developer it pisses me off constantly--- not respecting my env vars, having an outdated, signed version of GDB, no proper package manager, no Wayland, etc
<magn3ts> anyway, I gotta run. I hope to debug EFI and Thunderbolt hotplug when I get back if anyone is interested in throwing me any debug pointers!
<christos> Well if you are a dev then you can probably should use linux..
<christos> Well i know that this isnt the right place to ask but :)... You said you are a developer. So that means you went at college (or whatever) and studied this thing? Is it what you do for living?
<christos> Because i really have a dilemma  If i should choose that as a carrier :P
<ironhalik> if you like IT stuff, then sure, there's cash in it
<christos> IT?
<ironhalik> iformation technology
<ironhalik> just don't go into it, if you _don't_ like it - there were a lot of people who went into CS because they heard money is good
<ironhalik> then there was 80% failure rate at programming 101
<ironhalik> but if you're running unstable ubuntu by choice, then you're probably ahead of those 80% ;>
<christos> :) Lol thanks ;)
<ironhalik> also, calculus
<christos> Well thanks for the info.
<christos> Computers are what i like the most.(and english included.)
<christos> So i believe on of these is what i am going to do in future,
<christos> one*
<ironhalik> remember about the math. There's ton of math, calculus, algebra, probability etc
<christos> Well if i understood correctly probability and calculus (log?) is what i am studing this year at school
<christos> (Calculus is log and ln and such?)
<ironhalik> yup
<ironhalik> and more, much more ;>
<christos> These are easy i did them the year before :P
<christos> In greece you study at 16 years old :P
<christos> you study these*
<ironhalik> well then, good luck :>
<christos> Thank you ;)...
<blaamann> I tried split view in Nautilus. Does not work :-(
<magn3ts> Also, yeah, I went to school for programming but I taught myself most of it. Ironically I'm going to be working for MS in a few months time.
<AlecTaylor> hi
<AlecTaylor> Should we expect many changes between the kernel freeze tomorrow and the second alpha on the 14th?
 * AlecTaylor wants to upgrade from 12.04
<hggdh> AlecTaylor: they are cummulative -- if you have Raring installed and are doing dist-upgrades, there is no difference. If you download today's image and dist-upgrade, you will have whatever packages there will be next week
<AlecTaylor> hggdh: But are we talking (estimate if you will) a large download for the alpha 2?
<AlecTaylor> (doing the upgrade between now and one week from now)
<hggdh> AlecTaylor: there *might* be some updates, volume unknown (I dist-upgrade every day; the last few days we have had a lot of updates)
<hggdh> AlecTaylor: remember this is in flux... but, by now, *most* of the updates for next week should already be in. At least as far as KDE is concerned, we just moved to 4.10.
<hggdh> of course, barring a major bug in some basic dependency, requiring an ABI bump & rebuild of all dependencies...
<AlecTaylor> hggdh: kk, will wait 3-4 days then upgrade
<AlecTaylor> Thanks
<hggdh> welcome
<magn3ts__> Looks like cinnamon-settings is broken.
<magn3ts__> /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/gobject/constants.py:24: Warning: g_boxed_type_register_static: assertion `g_type_from_name (name) == 0' failed
<magn3ts__>   import gobject._gobject
<magn3ts__> No module named Image
<magn3ts__> cinnamon needs to have a dependency on python-imagining
<magn3ts__> Is that a known issue?
<magn3ts__> Hm, appears it already does...
<magn3ts__> never mind, looks like PIL is broke, found the bug report.
<magn3ts> bleck, 3.8 rc7 breaks graphics on my  MBA (intel hd4000)
#ubuntu+1 2013-02-09
<vince_> Hi everyone :)
<vince_> I've got a little problem with my crippled nautilus. I need to open a folder with a specific app, but the manu has gone in 13.04 :(
<vince_> For instance, I need to be able to open a folder with VLC or Audacious with the right clic menu.
<vince_> How can I get that menu back please ?
<vince_> !time
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<vince_> Alright, installing nemo instead of nautilus. Bloody gnome developpers !
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<penguin42> Hey BK
<BluesKaj> hi penguin42
<NetFlam> Who have 13.04?
<penguin42> me
<saxin> :)
<LantzR> <- 13.04
<LantzR> i have 13.04 daily
<NeT_TuX_> c
<NetFlam> 13.04 is very good! I like new icons (the best is desktop icon)
<phibxr> NetFlam, I was hoping for more new icons, but I guess I'm fine with just using Faenza as well. :P
<carli2> hi.
<carli2> i have a wetab and I wonder if ubuntu 13.04 will officially will support touch and touch gestures
<carli2> I installed a normal 12.10 image now and will hope that i can upgrade asp
<carli2> the problem is that the wetab neither has a keyboard nor has a middle click or right click. so if i didn't had installed some extra programs, i would have been trapped in several applications like fullscreen evince.
<carli2> the wetab has a extra sensor button, but ubuntu does not populate it.
<carli2> so i wrote my own script that maps this button to the super key and i'm using gnome
<gamblerite> Those of you who have been using raring for a while: what method do you use to update every day?
<penguin42> I just use KDEs update manager thing that tells me there is new stuff
<IdleOne> I let the update manager handle it
<IdleOne> so far so good.
<gamblerite> Ok I'll try update manager. But are partial upgrades a problem?
<gamblerite> If it wants to remove packages, i should just close it and try again at a later time?
<gamblerite> As simple as that?
<penguin42> gamblerite: Well that depends whether it wants to remove anything important
<penguin42> gamblerite: It shouldn't want to remove a lot, but say something has been replaced with a new package name it might
<gamblerite> Ah, got it
<penguin42> if it's trying to remove something important than there might be a bug (like a broken package), or perhaps it's upset with a PPA if you've got one in use?
<gamblerite> Well, when i was using alpha of 12.10, i updated with apt-get and frequently had problems with packages being held back
<gamblerite> Which i then installed manually
<penguin42> you some times get stuff held back where a bunch of packages are being updated and they don't all get to the repo, they'll normally catch up
<magn3ts_> ubiquity keeps hanging and not progressing past it's first screen. anyone have any debug tips?
<magn3ts> There's almost literally no output at all in the log...
<magn3ts> Surely there's some way of figuring out what the hell it's doing?
<magn3ts> Is it possible that Ubiquity is simply broken in today's builds?
<magn3ts> Any ubiquity tips while I was gone ? :P
#ubuntu+1 2013-02-10
<magn3ts_> Surprise, surprise. Ubiquity is still broken on today's ISO.
<magn3ts_> Can someone *PLEASE* give me debug instructions there is NOTHING in the log.
<magn3ts_> Do I need to put printf()s and use GDB and build it myself?
<magn3ts> Sigh, and on top of everything else... Ubiquity not logging anything useful, there also aren't alternative current daily iso's being generated?
<magn3ts> What the what?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
 * penguin42 yaaaawwwwwnnnns at BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> penguin42, yawns? , it's past noon there , maybe you need a nap :)
<penguin42> it's past noon here as well; but I got up less than an hour ago :-)
<BluesKaj> it's 8 AM here penguin42 ( it's past noon there, UK time ) , I'm in Onatrio Canada EST
<penguin42> ah
 * penguin42 only went to bed at 4am
<BluesKaj> aahh, night owl
<penguin42> nod, although still I think that was a bit late even for me :-)
<BluesKaj> think wife was up late playing LOTR ..she loves that game
<BluesKaj> still sleeping and normally she's up before me
<BluesKaj> anyway , so far so good with 13.04 , except for the user management crash , which i don't need to use atm
<blaamann_b570> I got a kernel panic yesterday when upgrading today I tried to reinstall with daily but it hangs on second install screen (screen that shows check for hardrive space, internet connection etc).
<blaamann_b570> This image http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/243/builds/37324/downloads
<blaamann_b570> (I forgot a comma after 'upgrading' two messages up ^)
<BluesKaj> BBL
<ethanr> I need a new OS for my netbook (Eee PC 901), but ubuntu12.10 is too slow. I tried 13.04 from a relatively slow USB, and it seemed to be faster, but it had severe visual glitches on the dash and alt-tab. will these still remain if I install? how about if I update?
<penguin42> if it's not rendering properly I doubt installing will help
<penguin42> ethanr: You might try the Cinnamon desktop in 13.04, or install xubuntu or lubuntu - they'll all better for a lower spec machine
<ethanr> penguin42 i don't really want to use another desktop. how soon do bugs like this generally get fixed?
<penguin42> ethanr: The question is whether it's really  a bug; I suspect it's just that your machine isn't upto Ubuntu 3D
<penguin42> ethanr: If it's actually got rendering errors then that is a bug, report it and you have a chance - but there are LOTS of bugs in the system
<ethanr> ethanr, i think it is. ubuntu 12.10 works fine, but slower.
<ethanr> penguin42 where do I report bugs?
<penguin42> ethanr: You need to get an account on launchpad.net (it's easy) and then the easiest thing is to run the ubuntu-bug program from the affected machine if you can
<ethanr> penguin42: would it be an issue with my computer if 12.10 runs fine?
<penguin42> ethanr: The performance possibly; but if it's actually wrong then it's more likely to be a bug if 12.10 works fine
<ethanr> penguin42 how stable does 13.04 seem to you on your machine?
<penguin42> ethanr: It's fine, although I run KDE not Unity, so I'm not sure what Unity is like at the moment
<ethanr> penguin42: OK.
<gloryblade> Just noticed there are very few updates over the weekend. I'm thinking of updating once a week now instead of daily. Does anyone do this?
<BluesKaj> no matter how small the upgrade ,I upgrade everyday , it's not a big deal for me, gloryblade
<gloryblade> My theory is, by updating once a week on Sunday, i would minimize the chances of running into unsynchronized repos
<gloryblade> Which does happen sometimes
<penguin42> anyone know if LO 4.0 is likely to land in 13.04?
<BluesKaj> gloryblade, doesn't here , unless you use apt-fast ..I've had repos errors muck things up using that
<STiK> Anyone else have issues with wifi disconnects?
<penguin42> if any of you are having problems with python programs complaining about an Image package missing there was a fix went in a few hours ago
<IdleOne> You need to apt-get dist-upgrade to get the fix for python-imaging
#ubuntu+1 2014-02-03
<Daekdroom> Anonymouse_, try http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/current/trusty-desktop-amd64.iso
<Anonymouse_> thanks
<Daekdroom> (or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/current/ if you like seeing webpages)
<Anonymouse_> :)
<Anonymouse_> this 404 comes from http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/310/builds/61654/downloads
<Anonymouse_> havent even started using 14.04 and i already found a bug  :P
<Daekdroom> Hm.
<Daekdroom> That ISO is from 2 days before Alpha 2.
<Daekdroom> Maybe the only ISOs tested for Xubuntu development are those that could become an Alpha release?
<Daekdroom> (or Beta, or RC, something)
<Anonymouse_> oops. i bwoke it
<Riptyle> hey
<Riptyle> is there a way i can get some help?
<Riptyle> i got ubuntu up and running but i need a version of flash and stuff
<Riptyle> and im worried that when i do my shutdown and shit that my graphic issue will return the issue being that the resolution by default goes too high for my monitor
<Blue1> I just downloaded 14.04 from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/releases/14.04/alpha-2/  but when it boots it says 13.10 -- what did I do wrong?  the file name says trusty---.iso and the md5sum was correct.
<Beldar> ,
<Blue1> i have something odd going on - if I login locally (thru X) my home directory is root (/) -- if I ssh into the box, it displays correctly.
<Blue1> something very odd if I log in with X (gui) my home directory is root (/), but if I ssh into the account from another box, it is right.
* pratchett.freenode.net changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to #ubuntu+1, the channel for discussion of pre-release versions of Ubuntu. Consider this unstable and will probably break in some way. | 13.10 has been released!! Support in #ubuntu | http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule
<damascene> I've previously reported broken "security & privacy". it's fixed now
<alkisg> Is wine 1.6 from jessie going to be synced/available in trusty?
<ikonia> seems unlikley
<alkisg> Thank you ikonia... I'm trying to see if a regression from wine 1.2 to wine 1.4, was solved in 1.6... could I install wine 1.6 from jessie in trusty?
<ikonia> I wouldn't do it no
<ikonia> but you of course can try if you think it's valid
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<SonikkuAmerica> Will 14.04 (desktop) still have a selectable preview of Unity 8/Mir?
<Daekdroom> Odd.
<Daekdroom> unity-panel-service sometimes starts eating up an entire core and spikes in RAM usage as well.
<Daekdroom> (and then goes back to its normal)
<Daekdroom> Hah. Found out why.
<bekks> And why? :)
<genii> Indexing?
<Daekdroom> Quodlibet was trying to send a 70MB image (that was showing up as disc cover to the album I'm listening to) to the notification thing every time a new song started.
<Daekdroom> (the fix was setting a proper disc cover in my music library obviously)
#ubuntu+1 2014-02-04
<TvL2386> hi guys, I'm trying to add a new application to the menu in 14.04 with Gnome Classic. I've installed alacarte, but that doesn't work very well. I've added /opt/RubyMine/bin/rubymine.sh to Programming, but it appeared in Other and doesn't show the svg icon. Shouldn't I use alacarte or is it a bug?
<TvL2386> I have 14.04 x64 alpha2 with Gnome Classic
<TvL2386> I've created my own .desktop files in ~/.local/share/applications
<kblin> hi folks
<kblin> I'm joining a WPA2 enterprise security wifi with a self-signed certificate, and it seems like NetworkManager is ignoring the fact that I tell it to ignore the cert warning.
<kblin> anybody else seeing this?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Poisoned_Dragon> If anyone is awake.... :) Does anyone know if Trusty Tahr will have ISOs for PPC, or will Precise be the last LTS for PPC?
<damascene> It's annoying that layout switching is doubled. A switch to forward and a switch for backward. for example I can not use "Alt+Shift" but I have to use Alt+Shift L and Alt+shift R
<Blueink_> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<Blueink_> !staff
<ubottu> Hey christel, Corey, Dave2, Gary, Myrtti, Pricey, VorTechS, jayne, marienz, niko, nhandler, tomaw, ldunn, I could use a bit of your time :)
<Blueink_> !ops | Repent
<ubottu> Repent: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<rohan> i noticed that some KDE packages have version mismatch: "about kde" shows 4.12.1, whereas package "kde-window-manager" is at 4.11.5
<rohan> is that expected?
<genii> rohan: For now some packages are from earlier, it's not a big deal.
<rohan> genii: ah ok
<rohan> genii: i thought kde doesn't take kindly to mix-n-match of package versions
<rohan> but that was from 3.x times
<mamarley> rohan: genii: kde-workspace doesn't have (and never will have) a 4.12 release.  It will stay at 4.11.x until KDE 5 is released.
<rohan> mamarley: oh ok.. so only certain kde packages have a 4.12 release?
<mamarley> Everything but the kde-workspace packages.
<kaimast> systemimage.gpg.SignatureError when I try to update ubuntu. what to do?
<kaimast> tried it three times...
<kaimast> How the hell can ubuntu trusty be so stable?
<kaimast> i am simply amazed
<k1l_> the automated tests are doing good things
<FunnyLookinHat> I usually install CCSM so that my window-switcher can be activated with alt+tab and can cycle windows from all workspaces - but in 14.04 it doesn't seem to have any consistency .
<FunnyLookinHat> Anyone else here trying to achieve this?  Would love to know how you got it to work.  :)
<k1l_> doesnt have unity-tweak-tool that options?
<FunnyLookinHat> Ah - I've never tried that... will give it a shot.
<FunnyLookinHat> Always just used CCSM because it "just worked" for that one setting
<FunnyLookinHat> OK - Interestingly - it seems to hit the same flags...
<FunnyLookinHat> which means that the Unity Switcher has a bug in recognizing that flag currently  :)
<FunnyLookinHat> Oh no - it looks like the way it works changed...  You need to use the default "Start Switcher" instead of "Start Switcher All Workspaces" combined with hitting the checkbox to switch on all workspaces
<k1l_> so we are in the process to decide if its a bug or a feature? :)
#ubuntu+1 2014-02-05
<dougl> hey fellas and gals - my 13.10 is pooched and I am hobbling along in 14.04 can anyone help me with a  ppa I am having issues with?
<dougl> ppa:danielrichter2007/grub-customizer
<Beldar> dougl, Does it have a trusty release in the ppa?
<dougl> no... but I know it works and lost contact with my irc source running an earlier version with 14.04 with no issue Beldar ...
<Beldar> I only see up to saucy packages in that ppa, what you do in that customizer can be done manually so....etc
<dougl> I was wondering if someone could hlep me edit the sources file?
<Beldar> dougl, sources.list or sources.list.d and what exactly is needed?
<dougl> the source for the saucy release
<Beldar> dougl, To use in trusty, be specific here including end goals and what you do not understand.
<Beldar> dougl, Do you understand that 14.04 is a development as of now, and is not included in many PPA's as of now, and that PPA's are technically not supported to some extant.
<dougl> Beldar, I did the command at... appologies - I know I am  trying to get along with a failing box and was hoping for compassion, did not mean to waste your time.
<dougl> I can wait til april winter lasts 10 months here in canada where we help each other - LOL
<Beldar> dougl, I may be able to help you, there are just some parameters that are needed to make sure we are communicating. Details are the first, and your abulity to reflect on whether your goals are in a logical line.
<dougl> my goal is to change the resolution and background of my grub menu then correct a booting issue with my 13.10 then the issue... and I know saucy works so want to edit the ppa resulting in 404 error to use saucy source - does that make sense?
<eligos> hi. is this dist-upgrade normal??? https://gist.github.com/thermosilla/8815861
<eligos> basically, it will remove almost all xserver packages
<roasted> hello friends
<roasted> random thought, has there been anything spoken about gvfs in terms of the new file manager/unity 8 discussions?
<kereltis> Hi guys
<kereltis> I updates 14.04 with the latest kernal update but unity is now broken. AMD open and proprietary drivers. I can log in but with a blank desktop.
<kereltis> I've tested it on a desktop with AMD proprietary drivers and a laptop with AMD open drivers but unity is broken on both.
<kblin> not running unity, can't help there
<kereltis> No worries
<bazhang> !info eclipse
<ubottu> eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.8.1-5.1 (trusty), package size 15 kB, installed size 122 kB
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<damascene> Hi, keyboard layout switching is not working in screen lock after I locked the machine
<Daekdroom> So... is compiz not working for anyone else?
<obsidian> Alright, so I'm using 14.04 and installed some updates last night. After the install, I was prompted to re-boot. No big deal, right? Well, I re-booted and logged in as normal but got a blank desktop (no launcher, or menu bars) just a couple of stray files on the desktop which I'd created a couple days ago. I opened up a Terminal and tried re-setting Unity (~$ unity --reset) and some other commands I found on google (i.e., ~$dconf
<obsidian> reset -f /org/compiz/) but nothing worked. If you could try to picture someone pinching an imaginary penny that's how close I came to re-installing Ubuntu and rolling back to 13.10 --BUT-- miraculously just a half hour ago I right clicked on the desktop clicked 'Change Desktop Background' which gave me access to all of my System Settings including System Details which has a button to 'Check/Install Updates.' I thought what the hey
<obsidian>  and figured maybe the developers had fixed the problem, and sure enough all it took was a quick update and my system is working fine again. I know this is a mouthfull and no idea how helpful it is but in case anyone has similar problems with Unity in 14.04 after installing updates, just right-click on the deskop and use the 'Change Desktop Background' to access your system settings and then install the LATEST updates which will h
<obsidian> ave your system back up & running. Like I said, no idea how helpful this is, no doubt most of you are fairly advanced but if you're like me and relatively new and just messing around with the latest alpha release -- hopefully this helps!
<obsidian> Good luck :-)
<Daekdroom> Updating still hasn't fixed my Compiz/Unity, but I'm glad yours is working, obsidian
<BluesKaj> no probs here on KDE 4.12.2
<Daekdroom> It's most likely compiz. Running it on both GNOME Flashback and Unity won't work.
<obsidian> When did you last update?
<obsidian> Daekdroom, when did you last update?
<Daekdroom> obsidian, after you posted that message.
<Daekdroom> (there were only lightdm updates)
<Daekdroom> Anyway, after Compiz didn't work for me I did an update right away, including the compiz package, that didn't fix it.
<obsidian> Yeah, it's definitely compiz. I couldn't get the Compiz Manager to load.
<obsidian> Did you reboot?
<obsidian> compiz (core) - error: failed to load plugin: ccp
<obsidian> That was the problem I got
<Daekdroom> Yeah. It's what's happening to me.
<obsidian> I tried updating all through the night. The update that worked, I tried literally a half hour prior to my post - so it's fairly recent.
<Daekdroom> !info compiz
<ubottu> compiz (source: compiz): OpenGL window and compositing manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.9.10+13.10.20131011-0ubuntu4 (trusty), package size 3 kB, installed size 112 kB
<obsidian> You know how to access your System Settings from the Desktop, right?
<Daekdroom> I don't need to. I'm using GNOME Flashback session for now.
<obsidian> Ahh .. I see
<obsidian> When was the last time you tried updating?
<Daekdroom> Right now.
<Daekdroom> I have the most recent compiz (according to ubottu) already.
<obsidian> try running ..
<obsidian> export DISPLAY=:0
<obsidian> ccsm
<Daekdroom> ...? it worked o.o
<obsidian> Did it work?
<Daekdroom> Yes. CCSM is working now.
<obsidian> AWESOME
<Daekdroom> I'll try restarting the session and checking Unity.
<Daekdroom> Thank you.
<obsidian> You're welcome!
<obsidian> Well? What's the verdict?
<obsidian> Daekdroom you get Unity working?
<Daekdroom> Yes.
<obsidian> Great
<obsidian> Now you don't need to use GNOME Flashback
<elvisd> Hi all, after updating my system today and a subsequent restart No login appears, the system remains stuck at console. Some tips?
<elvisd> I have tried to reinstall lightdm and already done an dpk-reconfigure of the package
<BluesKaj> update, upgrades then startx
<elvisd> BluesKaj, done and I have the following error: /etc/X11/xinit/xserverc: 3: exec: /usr/bin/X: not found
<Daekdroom> elvisd, 'sudo service lightdm start'
<elvisd> Daekdroom, message: «start_ Job failed to start»
<jpds> elvisd: /var/log/lightdm/
<arielsanflo> hello
<arielsanflo> i am from colombia
<elvisd> jpds, Sorry can't paste the whole log file
<elvisd> jpds, But i see an interesting error line
<jpds> elvisd: Well, find out what it's complaining about.
<longviewbits> elvisd: paste.ubuntu.com ;)
<longviewbits> elvisd: and if you install pastebinit, it's very easy... pastebin /var/log/<logfile>
<arielsanflo> my problem is no speack english
<elvisd> «Can't launch X server X -core, not found in path»
<BluesKaj> no Xserver
<arielsanflo> recovered graph as part of my ubuntu 14.04 unbootable after upgrading me
<arielsanflo> recovered graph as part of my ubuntu 14.04 unbootable after upgrading me
<arielsanflo> no incia la parte grafica
<arielsanflo> help
<elvisd> arielsanflo, Hola Ariel. Have you tried in channel #ubuntu-es
<arielsanflo> no soprte
<arielsanflo> para 14.04
<elvisd> BluesKaj, 'no Xserver'? Waht you mean? Xserver is here (writes log files) but in logs I can't find anything useful...
<BluesKaj> looks like it's not launching
<jpds> And looks like arielsanflo's complaining about the same thing.
 * jpds wonders if something somewhere broke.
<elvisd> Ok rebooted and installed pastebinit
<elvisd> Here my lightdm.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/6879743
<elvisd> Trying to install xserver-xorg returns me error http://paste.ubuntu.com/6879776
<dougl> should my wobbly windows and cube work without nvidia drivers in 14.04... I have no eyecandy
<dougl> are the nvidia drivers even supposed to work in 14.04?
<elvisd> Sorry I have to go... I'll connect later to see if we found a solution. Thanks
<elvisd> I just launched an apt-get update followed by an apt-get install xserver-xorg and finally tha package could be installed
<elvisd> I rebooted and the Desktop appears but without unity (no launcher and no top panel)
<elvisd> Using unity --replace & from a terminal window unity starts.
<roasted> hi
<roasted> has anybody caught any discussion about gvfs and the unity 8/new file manager topic?
<roasted> one thing I like about nautilus/gtk is gvfs, allowing you to treat file shares on servers as local directories in a weird way.
<SonikkuAmerica> When is Beta 1 due in?
<bazhang> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Trusty Tahr (14.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseSchedule
<bazhang> SonikkuAmerica, ^
<SonikkuAmerica> bazhang: Thanks :)
<BluesKaj> dougl, yes, make sure you have OpenGL and raster chosen in desktop effects>advanced>Composting type and Qt graphics system
<BluesKaj> BBL
<dougl> is plymouth supposed to work too?
<roasted> hi
<dougl> h;i
<dougl> so are the nvidia drivers suppossed to work in 14.04 alpha?
<bekks> Yes.
<dougl> hmmm I cannot seem to get the propietary drivers installed
<bekks> apt-get install nvidia?
<dougl> using jockey-kde
<dougl> I should use apt-get?
<bekks> I never used that jockey stuff. I just installed nvidia-331-updates.
<dougl> sudo apt-get install nvidia-331-updates?
<bekks> Thats what I did.
<dougl> thanks
<dougl> says is already installed :)
<dougl> is plymouth supposed to work?
<bekks> For me, it works fine.
<genii> dougl: Not currently with Kubuntu
<dougl> ok - thanks genii ... other than that 14.04 seems to rock!
<dougl> genii, is the a source for information on plymouth on 14.04?
<genii> dougl: Not sure. Mostly I know because I see them occasionally discussing it in the kubuntu dev channel
<dougl> genii, nice - thank you, is that an open channel?
<genii> dougl: Yes, unless you bother the devs too much ;) #kubuntu-devel
<dougl> of course  genii - thanks :)
<dougl> my 13.10 install is broken so I am happy to be forced into using 14.04.
<xubuntu248> Hi, I using 14.04 daily build, my laptop touchpad is being detected as a pointer "evdev pointer catchall" InputClass, with the result that there is no multitouch. I tried commenting that class out hoping that it would default to the touchpad but then the touchpad was non functional. Any suggestions ?
#ubuntu+1 2014-02-06
<trinode> hey, I think something's seriously borked
<trinode> a package has resulted in "too many levels of symbolic links" for virutally every command, and an unbootable system
<trinode> any ideas what it could be?
<arielsanflo> help
<arielsanflo> gnome-shell
<k1l> gnome-shell will not help you :)
<arielsanflo> I do not work correctly when trying to enter the applications that I have install and look for me is half
<arielsanflo> my english is so so
<arielsanflo> after updating the national problem
<arielsanflo> when I find some application in flash and comes back on gnome-shell
<arielsanflo> help please
<trinode> hey, timezones are confusing me, how long until the next ubuntu gnome daily build?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<sandGorgon> does anyone know how to install systemd in ubuntu 14.04 ? I'm not able to find a suitable ppa or anythin
<bazhang> !find systemd
<ubottu> Found: dh-systemd, libpam-systemd, libsystemd-daemon-dev, libsystemd-daemon0, libsystemd-id128-0, libsystemd-id128-dev, libsystemd-journal-dev, libsystemd-journal0, libsystemd-login-dev, libsystemd-login0 (and 3 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=systemd&searchon=names&suite=trusty&section=all
<bazhang> seems to be some packages ^
<BluesKaj> sandGorgon, there are some elements of systemd already installed on 14.04, but Kubuntu isn't fullly commited to systemd yet, afaik
<BluesKaj> or ubuntu
<sandGorgon> BluesKaj, i'm running on a VM - any chance there is a ppa that provides systemd ?
<BluesKaj> sandGorgon, what makes you want systemd at this early stage ?
<sandGorgon> BluesKaj, I'm actually building containers on top of systemd - I wanted to see if they work with 14.04 .
<BluesKaj> sandGorgon, the version available I can find is for 13.10, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd
<sandGorgon> BluesKaj, yup me me too. Even the ppa:ondrej/systemd doesnt have Trusty packages.
<BluesKaj> sandGorgon, it's a bit early methinks, you could ask in #ubuntu-devel
<glitsj16> sandGorgon: the page BluesKaj linked to has a section on the bottom for trusty, you'll have to manually download all the debs but they are there
<BluesKaj> glitsj16, yeah that looks too much like work for an unknown result
<glitsj16> BluesKaj: sandGorgon: i see just now that tyey are the same packages that are already in the trusty repos, sorry for the confusion
<glitsj16> BluesKaj: true, as ubuntu is fully committed to upstart it won't be easy to get full support for systemd anyway
<BluesKaj> glitsj16, I read somewhere that initd was going to be replaced by systemd eventually
<BluesKaj> on ubuntu
<glitsj16> BluesKaj: really? interesting
<glitsj16> BluesKaj: if you happen to find a link to that, that would be very helpfull .. i'm trying to put a small forums sticky together on upstart
<sandGorgon> BluesKaj, I dont think so - Shuttleworth has full support behind upstart and in fact from the way the debian voting is going, it looks likely that the mothership will adopt upstart as well
<sandGorgon> the debian irc channels have turned real ugly - just five minutes ago someone logs on with a nick called "F***_Systemd" (I put the stars - not him !) and started screaming obscenities. this has been going for a while now.
<k1l_> sandGorgon: i would not bet on a decision in the near future
<k1l_> sandGorgon: the same user got banned in the ubuntu channel, too
<sandGorgon> k1l_, true - but the votes there added up in upstarts favor before it got cancelled
<k1l_> sandGorgon: again: it will take long time until they even find a voting system that will fit everyones need. so relax on that topic
<k1l_> and there is a lot of politics on that vote that we as user cant influence anyway.
<BluesKaj> sandGorgon, perhaps it was Kubuntu that i was reading about adopting systemd. I'll have to ask in kubuntu-devel
<sandGorgon> oh - not really worrying here. it's a case study of decision making in the open source world - very interesting.
<glitsj16> sandGorgon: in the context of that it might not be a bad idea to start looking into upstart for your containers project (if you haven't already)
<k1l_> BluesKaj: well kde and gnome dont like ubuntu/canonical. both desktops have made the paths to the systemd-wayland solution already. so there should be a systemd-ubuntu base when these desktops go heavy on the systemd depencies
<sandGorgon> glitsj16, <noflamewar> unfortunately systemd is unbeatable there - the leverage over cgroups and everything is miles ahead of upstart </noflamewar>
<sandGorgon> k1l_, I'm actually hoping (and willing to contribute to any funding) for that. Gnome has jumped all on the systemd bandwagon. I think in a few months time, they are going to leverage systemd-kdbus-X11 for non-root X Windows. I really hope there is someone willing to take on a systemd-ubuntu distro
<glitsj16> sandGorgon: i'm not into flamewarring either, no worries .. it just might be a lot of work for nothing when you're looking to use it on vanilla ubuntu
<sandGorgon> glitsj16, sigh... ur right. that leaves just debian
<k1l_> sandGorgon: the ubuntu flavours like kubuntu, gnomebuntu will need some power to maintain systemd and wayland in the future to ship their desktops. if you are interested ask them directly where they need help with that
<k1l_> the main ubuntu will focus on upstart and mir for the near future.
<BluesKaj> k1l_, kubuntu has gone it's own way dev wise , so a commitment to a faster session/start system might be in theworks, but atm the kubuntu devs say they'll  "go with whatever upstream KDE decides"
<k1l_> BluesKaj: yes and we know what upstream decided
<BluesKaj> k1l_, the implication the devs seem to give is that there 's no firm decision on the matter yet.
<BluesKaj> personally , arch didn't do much for me, there wasn't anything faster thatI could detect, booting or loading apps
<k1l_> how much gnome will be in the unity8?
<k1l_> i mean its based on mir and upstart. that is both not working with gnome. and since its supposed to have the same codebase likt ubuntu-touch, how much gnome will be left there, even needed?
<roasted> Question - my buddy ran a command that he forgets at this point, but somehow lsb-release is saying he's on 14.04. Is there a command that a user can type in terminal to upgrade to the latest (even alpha) state of Ubuntu?
<TJ-> 14.04 is the development version
<roasted> yes I know
<roasted> he installed 12.04 a while back and was trying to fix some sort of wireless issue
<roasted> he ran a command with && and force in it that he found on the forums. But now lsb-release says 14.04
<roasted> so clearly he ran a command that probably wasn't the best to do since now his FOG instance is broken, but for my own sanity I wanted to see if a command like this really exists.
<roasted> I know you can upgrade to a newer release via terminal but I wasn't sure if that included the latest Ubuntu even if it's in apha state.
<TJ-> roasted: I'd guess the command was "do-release-upgrade -d"
<roasted> TJ-: the -d being development?
<roasted> (guessing)
<Daekdroom> yes
<roasted> alright
<roasted> thank you guys. I had no idea you could upgrade to a dev build like that
<TJ-> roasted: Yes; from "man do-release-upgrade: "-d, --devel-release              Check if upgrading to the latest devel release is possible"
<roasted> awesome. thanks again.
<roasted> TJ-: oddly enough when I asked him if he ran that command, he said "I think so... but I definitely remember the -d"
<roasted> ha! bingo.
<TJ-> It terrifies me that folks do things like that and "don't remember" - the implications are terrifying... makes me wonder if they'll drive their car over a cliff just because there's road markings!
<roasted> TJ-: Linux assumes you know what you're doing. This guy isn't a frequent Linux user. He's using it to image Windows systems at work using FOG. He was having wireless issues and went ahead with a random forum post to try to fix it.
<roasted> TJ-: then asked me when it took a dump. :P
<TJ-> roasted: You could check the shell history for his user account, there may be other illuminating clues
<roasted> TJ-: ah true
<soee> is it possible to have 2 separate accounts/sessions where each by default uses different gpu when using nvidia-prime ?
<melkor> Greetings, what version of mesa comes with 14.04?
<melkor> okay the bootable usb is done, Ill just restart and see what I got.
<BluesKaj> melter, version 8.1.0-2
<BluesKaj> great, he left
<BluesKaj> melter, disregard that post, it was mean'
<BluesKaj> t for melkor
<melkor> So my touchpad doesn't get recognized. This is something of an old problem, with a fix floating around. What can I do to improve the odds of this being included in a kernel?
<obsidian> Anyone else using 14.04 having trouble using Mozilla (Thunderbird, Firefox)? When I try to launch the apps nothing happens.
<bekks> Works fine here.
<obsidian> Hmm..
<obsidian> I wonder, is there a Mozilla log file that could help me troubleshoot the problem?
#ubuntu+1 2014-02-07
<pepee> hi
<pepee> will trusty use kernel 3.14? or, will canonical backport the new features in the radeon driver from 3.13?
<k1l> i heard that is will be 3.13 with some backports. since 3.14 is not matching the freeze date of trusty
<pepee> ah, k
<pepee> btw, have you talked about those features? that driver seems to be improving really quickly...
<rohan> doing a dist-upgrade on kubuntu wants to remove kde-config-touchpad -- is that safe?
<rohan> or is there a new package coming which will resolve the dependency with xserver-xorg-input-synaptics ?
<tsimpson> probably not what you want to do
<rohan> tsimpson: not accept the package removal, you mean?
<tsimpson> rohan: yeah, I don't believe it's intentional to have kde-config-touchpad removed
<kblin> ahrg, gmusicbrowser again shuffles through my library without any apparent reason
<kblin> and rhythmbox doesn't have a tray icon to easily access it from every desktop
<kblin> sad state of music players
<melkor> When I update and then upgrade, I lose a package that I need. For some reason kde-config-touchpad is removed.
<melkor> Actually I use dist-upgrade. At first I thought it was because the new kernel doesn't work with the touchpad driver, but now I see the config too is removed.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<aim> I switched to Trusty and tried to create a Custom Keyboardshortcut (which works fine on Precise). Where are these now stored? The shortcut I added was "SwitchToEmacs" yet the following returns no entry at all: "GLOBIGNORE=.:.. ag SwitchToEmacs $HOME/.*"
<pietro10> Hi. Is there a reason kde-config-touchpad has been removed? Has it been replaced by something? If not, will I still be able to turn off certain features like tapping in a future reinstall? Thanks.
<dougl> somehow I changed from nouveau to nvidia drivers now I want to change back = how do I do this?
<dougl> I have no GLX functionality since yesterdays updates.
<teward> or
<teward> oops sorry
<pietro10> run the alternative driver install program again and choose the Remove option instead of the Install option
<pietro10> are you in X11?
<pietro10> or Wayland?
<dougl> pietro10, yes
<pietro10> ok
<pietro10> then you should be able to just go back and rpeeat what you did to install; the button should say Remove or Uninstall or something else to that effect instead
<dougl> err were you talking to me lol
<pietro10> and it should auto-switch back to noveau
<pietro10> yes
<dougl> I think they were installed by default don't know how I did it?
<pietro10> what DE are you using
<dougl> kde
<dougl> jockey-kde is what I used in the past so I tried to disabel them there with no success
<pietro10> hm
<pietro10> if jockey-kde isn't working then that's weird
<dougl> agreed
<dougl> is there not apt-get install nouveau?/
<dougl> or something'
<pietro10> xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<dougl> I sudo that?
<pietro10> yes, sudo apt-get install that
<pietro10> I don't know how to remove the nvidia drivers with apt-get though
<dougl> k thanks... that install should do the trick tho
<pietro10> ...was it not installed?
<pietro10> I seem to have all the xserver-xorg drivers on a fresh trusty kubuntu install but only nouveau is enabled
<dougl> err yes already installed
<dougl> just neeed to enabel them
<pietro10> ok
<pietro10> I don't know how tod othat, sorry
<dougl> np
<dougl> appreciate the time/chat :)
<shadeslayer> pietro10: hi, what's the problem with kde-config-touchpad again?
<pietro10> apt-get dist-upgrade wants to remove it
<pietro10> I'm asking if therew as a specific reason it was removed
<pietro10> since I'm using it to disable features I don't want, like tap to click]
<shadeslayer> we've replaced it with kde-touchpad:
<shadeslayer> but it shouldn't be removed on dist upgrade
<trism> it's probably this: xserver-xorg-input-synaptics : Breaks: kde-config-touchpad (< 0.8.1-2~) but 0.8.1-1ubuntu6 is to be installed
<pietro10> hm
<shadeslayer> appears like a incorrect merge from debian
<shadeslayer> which now wants a new merge/sync of synaptiks
<pietro10> heh o.o
<pietro10> I'll upgrade later then
<pietro10> actually
<pietro10> is there a way to find out why csound-gui was removed as well?
<shadeslayer> I recommend removing kde-config-touchpad and using kde-touchpad instead actually
<shadeslayer> because that is what is what we're going to ship in 14.04
<shadeslayer> so it would be nice to get feedback
<pietro10> ok
<pietro10> I already set up my touchpad settings though, so I guess I'll just see what's up
<shadeslayer> ah hmm, yeah, we don't have a migration plan in place
<pietro10> The service 'Touchpad' does not provide an interface 'KCModule' with keyword 'synpatiks/kcm_synaptiks.py'The factory doe snot support creating components of the specified type.
<pietro10> apparently it didn't remove the old one cleanly
<pietro10> lol
<pietro10> hm
<pietro10> random suggestion
<pietro10> the Testing area should probablyb e moved to the bottom of the window, not the right side
<shadeslayer> try opening : kcmshell4 kcm_touchpad
<shadeslayer> pietro10: file a bug on bugs.kde.org for that request plz :)
<pietro10> other than that everything seems to be working fine
<shadeslayer> good to hear :)
<pietro10> (well both that and the old one not being removed cleanly)
<shadeslayer> https://bugs.kde.org/describecomponents.cgi?product=Touchpad%20KCM
<shadeslayer> pietro10: hmm, regarding the old one not being removed, did you try running kbuildsycoca4 after removing it
<shadeslayer> sounds like a caching issue to me
<pietro10> running that did it
<shadeslayer> yep caching issue
<kaimast> hi can i ignore erros like this when building debian packages? "dpkg-source: error: cannot represent change to "
<kaimast> the project i want to build generates some sourcecode during the build and debuild seems to have problems with that
<TJ-> kaimast: Is it referring to binary build artifacts? Best to start from a pristine source tree when building the source package
<kaimast> TJ-: it is referring to .mk files.
<kaimast> not really sure what pristine source tree means
<TJ-> kaimast: make files? Hmmm, can you pastebin the complete output from dpkg-source ?
<kaimast> here you go: http://pastebin.com/cMkR5Qs2
<kaimast> well it is actually the complete output from debuild :)
<Ampelbein> kaimast: I assume this is after building the package once already?
<TJ-> kaimast: the explanation is pretty clear; you've got symlinks replacing files
<kaimast> but i have no idea where they are coming from.
<Ampelbein> kaimast: If this is after building the package before in the same directory: Either teach the upstream build system to remove those on "clean" or add them to debian/clean to let dh_clean remove them.
<jtaylor> or use extend-diff-ignore, see man dpkg-source
<xeno> Okay, so I have 14.04 crashing all over, and I'm trying to get a pen drive installed, and "Startup Disk Creator" was having a tantrum and apparently is associated with my spontaneous reboots.
<xeno> I guess I'd better just make a drive and go back to 13.10, which was my intent all along.  Sorry for the trouble.
<xeno> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6893946/
<kaimast> Ampelbein: thanks that seemed to have worked
<UserError> is there a trusty mini iso?
<bekks> not until now.
<pietro10> shadeslayer: okay on re-login the touchpad settings reset; not sure if that's because I had to hard reboot or not
<shadeslayer> happens everytime?
<shadeslayer> kcm shows old settings?
<pietro10> just once so far
<pietro10> need to try again
<arielsanflo> hi
<arielsanflo> help gnome-shell
<arielsanflo> I work after upgrading to medium lettering and icons half half
<UserError> hrmmmmm. i cannot find the mini iso anywhere
#ubuntu+1 2014-02-08
<guest_____> Is the Ubuntu 14.04 HWE stack available? I am currently running 12.04.4 LTS with kernel version 3.2.0-58-generic #88-Ubuntu.
<guest_____> My original Ubuntu version installation was 12.04.
<Beldar> guest_____, I did not realize you were on 12.04 you did mention the stack I was not thinking, #ubuntu is correct. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<Beldar> my mistake
<guest_____> That is okay.
<UserError> guest_____,
<UserError> yes, it is, under the canotical ppa
<UserError> linux-generic-eol-upgrade-lts-trusty
<UserError> or something like that
<guest_____> If I enter this command into my terminal, will my kernel be upgraded to the latest version? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6894802/ I just want to make sure that I get the most updated kernel version.
<guest_____> Currently downloading the Saucy HWE. Need to free up some resources so my download may be a bit faster. BRB.
<UserError> .....
<xdotcommer> how do i delay x from starting on bootup in 14.04 server?
<UserError> does anyone know where the alpha2 mini.iso is?
<xdotcommer> having some problems with AMD Radeon drivers which foes not let X
<xdotcommer> X does not run on startup ... possibly because drivers are not loaded
<bekks> xdotcommer: Delaying the X start will not help in that situation. Check wether the drivers are loaded, from console.
<pepee> xdotcommer, fglrx or the FOSS driver?
<xdotcommer> fglrx
<pepee> did you check your logs for crashes or error messages?
<xdotcommer> pepee: strange thing is ... i do a fresh install it works perfectly... then lets say I plug a card in or out and try again and it wont work
<xdotcommer> which logs should i look at?
<pepee> dmesg and /var/lox/Xorg.0.log
<xdotcommer> yea no errors there
<xdotcommer> looked at xdm as well but i guess thats not necessary
<pepee> ask in #ati
<xdotcommer> thanks will give it a try!
<pepee> yw
<UserError> does anyone know where the alpha2 mini.iso is?
<bekks> Most likely, It doesnt exist.
<UserError> it does because i had the alpha1 version
<UserError> it wasn't shown on cdimage.ubuntu but the URL existed
<UserError> hrm
<UserError> AWWWW YEHHHH http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/trusty/
 * UserError dances
<rohan> does kubuntu 14.04 do a safe shutdown? i see it going from X to switch off, without the kubuntu splash. and every time i start the system, it does a disk scan.
<pepee> rohan, you should check your HD...
<bekks> And run fsck -f on all filesystems.
<pepee> the S.M.A.R.T. data may give you quick clues
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<melkor> Hello, when I updated my computer the package kde-config-touchpad was removed and now I cannot configure my touchpad.
<melkor> If I try to reinstall it, the two x-org packages will be removed.
<BluesKaj> melkor, guess we have to live with it until the package can be restored , it happened here too
<melkor> BluesKaj: install kde-touchpad
<BluesKaj> melkor, ok thanks
<melkor> The other config tool was better though, do you know if a bug has been filed for this?
<mrdeb> hi is ubuntu 14.04 using compiz or something better
<BluesKaj> melkor, dunno about any bug , but the settings in kde-touchpad don't work yet , may be a reboot?
<melkor> BluesKaj: I am not sure, when I went to system settings the touchpad was there and when I selected it I was able to change settings and apply. It worked.
<melkor> BluesKaj: Which touchpad do you have?
<mrdeb> hello?
<melkor> BluesKaj: If you have a newer dell laptop there might be a bug with the driver.
<BluesKaj> melkor, Lenovo G500, lspci doesn't show amodel name for the touchpad
<BluesKaj> the settings aren't saved anyway, so kde-touchpad isn't much good to me
<melkor> hm.
<BluesKaj> I'll try a reboot , but I don't have much hope for a positive result
<BluesKaj> oops . I was wrong , the settings work now :)
<mrdeb> hi is ubuntu 14.04 using compiz or something better
<BluesKaj> it's becoming like windows , the settings won't stick without  areboot
<BluesKaj> mrdeb, afaik , unity still uses compiz
<mrdeb> why not clutter
<mrdeb> which is way faster and less  buddy
<tilppis> is DPS for radeon cards enabled by default in 14.04?
<BluesKaj> tilppis, DPS?
<tilppis> dynamic power management
<BluesKaj> mrdeb, sorry , but I'm a KDE user, not too informed about unity/gnome. Kwin on KDE has a nice built in compositer
<mrdeb> ok
<mrdeb> so u r saying to switch to kde
<mrdeb> hmm
<BluesKaj> no I'm not, mrdeb. I'm merely making you aware of one of kde's advantages. A better compositor might not be a reason to switch desktops unless it's high on your list of important attributes
<mrdeb> so switch, ok
<BluesKaj> mrdeb, that's your call :)
<mrdeb> is sound as good as in pure gnome
<BluesKaj> dunno
<mrdeb> i noticed that sound is worst without pulse, then pulse ubutnu, then pure gnome
<BluesKaj> haven't use gnome in many yrs
<BluesKaj> used
<mrdeb> i am on it now
<mrdeb> went from 12.04 to deb 7
<mrdeb> i test many distros
<BluesKaj> i try to avoid pulseaudio, only use it because on my desktop pc alsa driver doesn't link properly with webaudio/flashaudio, otherwise I wouldn't need it
 * mamarley started using PulseAudio when he got his new laptop so that it would be easier to make use of HDMI/DP audio output.
<mamarley> Some applications (like MPlayer/SMPlayer) would let me pick which device, but others would not.  PulseAudio lets me pick which output device for any application.
<xdotcomm_> how do i install acpid from source
<xdotcomm_> i did "make install" but not sure if it did the overwrote the original acpid or not
<pietro10> Hi. In Kubuntu 14.04 with kde-config-gtk and gtk[23]-engines-oxygen, font rendering does not look like it does in KDE programs. Firefox, however, has perfect font rendering. How do I fix this? Thanks.
<arielsanflo> hello
<arielsanflo> help to upgrade my ubuntu 14.04 gnome-shell I get half when I enter the search application
<asad2005> Is it ok to upgrade to 14.04 if i accept once a day crash or is it more than that?
<penguin42> asad2005: Well it's fine for me - 0 crash - but hey it's still in dev so it *could* break
<k1l_> we dont have a guarantee for one crash a day, but be aware, that it will crash when you need to do important stuff. that works :)
<genii> asad2005: So far I've only had one major issue since November. Then again I'm using fairly stock hardware and Kubuntu version
<genii> asad2005: If it *does* crash for you, make a report :)
<asad2005> penguin42: Thanks whats the command to do the upgrade for a non released verstion
<k1l_> add a -d for developer upgrade
<asad2005> And if 14.04 is released i will only need to update right?
<penguin42> yep
<genii> asad2005: If it eats your kittens we can't be held liable
<penguin42> it should do
<penguin42> ...update, not eat kittens
<asad2005> genii: NP
<pietro10> Hi. In Kubuntu 14.04 with kde-config-gtk and gtk[23]-engines-oxygen, font rendering does not look like it does in KDE programs. Firefox, however, has perfect font rendering. How do I fix this? Thanks.
<k1l_> ROPA: if you want boot-repair for 14.04 ask the ppa maintainer if he does a package
<k1l_> ROPA: see https://bugs.launchpad.net/boot-repair/+bug/1267702
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1267702 in Boot-Repair "Need boot-repair package for Ubuntu 14.04" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<rohan> pietro10: are you still around?
<pietro10> yes
<rohan> pietro10: i had the same problem as you
<rohan> pietro10: what ended up working for me was, going to System Settings -> Application Appearance -> GTK -> then under "Select a theme", change it to something else for both gtk2 and gtk3
<rohan> pietro10: and then change it back to "oxygen-gtk"
<rohan> hit "Apply"
<rohan> that did it for me
<pietro10> ok
<pietro10> I had a weird thing where I had to set it to oxygen manually like that, but without changing the theme first
<pietro10> just changing it back and htitting Apply
<pietro10> but that was just to set the theme, not to fix font rendering
<pietro10> let's se..
<rohan> oh i see.
<pietro10> ok that did not fix it
<pietro10> I read somewhere about gnome-settings-daemon; should I try that?
<rohan> sorry, no idea, never heard of it
<pietro10> I'll try on regular #kubuntu I guess
#ubuntu+1 2014-02-09
<Plio> I know 14.04 is pretty much on a daily release, but is it stable enough for a production machine yet?
<pietro10> Hi. In Kubuntu 14.04 with kde-config-gtk and gtk[23]-engines-oxygen, font rendering does not look like it does in KDE programs. Firefox, however, has perfect font rendering. How do I fix this? Thanks.
<k1l> Plio: if you need to ask that the answer is just: no
<k1l> Plio: it is quite stable, but there is no intention to keep it stable while in dev release. so no, no production systems suggested
<Plio> kil: Cool, thanks. I'd love to install 12.04 LTS, but I really like the ability to close windows when using windows spread. Not sure if there's any way to do that.
<jKlaus> Hey, is anyone here running 14.04?
<jKlaus> if so, thoughts?
<jKlaus> brb
<genii> jKlaus: I'm on Kubuntu 14.04 and enjoying it thus far
<jKlaus> genii, perhaps I'll download ubuntu 14.04 then
<jKlaus> I doubt we'll see any bug fixes that can't be updated later..
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<jack> salut
<jack> now if i want to upgrade a saucy install to trusty
<jack> how would i start?
<jack> is there a meta-pkg that dep-forces all the rest to newest?
<jack> or do i only need to edit sources.list and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<bekks> Neither nor.
<jack> huh?
<bekks> Use: do-release-upgrade -d
<jack> after fixing sources.list?
<bekks> No.
<bekks> Dont touch the sources manually.
<jack> does it as well? cool
<k1l> jack: no "fixing" needed on ubuntu. we got routines for that.
<jack> :)
<jack> i still had to append a few entries
<jack> like for google-chrome
<k1l> hmm.
<bekks> Remove all PPA before.
<k1l> dont put them into the sources.list. on ubuntu they get entries in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<jack> or adobe...because of the flash plugin
<bekks> Uninstall all software instakled from PPA as well prior update.
<jack> ok, thx
<christoffer> Anyone else have any issues with printing in Xubuntu 14.04? ...when trying to print test page to network cups server it starts to print infinite empty pages
<penguin42> christoffer: I'd check /var/log/cups to see if there are any errors
<penguin42> <breakfast>
<christoffer> penguin42, already done that, that's why I'm asking if someone here has had any similiar problems
<christoffer> as I haven't found any problem/error messages
<TJ-> christoffer: It's worth looking inside the spooled files to see what, exactly, is being sent to the printer
<shadeslayer> pietro10: kde-config-touchpad should now be unbroken ( package still needs building and migration )
<shadeslayer> pietro10: let me know if dist-upgrade still wants to remove it
<BluesKaj> kde-touchpad is working here after a reboot
<TJ-> Grrr! "grub-install: error: attempt to install to encrypted disk without cryptodisk enabled. Set `GRUB_ENABLE_CRYPTODISK=1' in file `/etc/default/grub'." ... and yet it is specified!
<mnemoc> hi, I upgraded to xubuntu 14.04 and the mouse pointer in my secondary display (VGA) is deform and followed by a black box... any hint of who can be responsible?
<penguin42> graphics driver
<penguin42> mnemoc: You can probably make it work again by setting the SWCursor option in an Xorg.conf fragment
<mnemoc> I tried using xorg-edgers and still same problem... radeon
<mnemoc> thanks, I'll try that
<penguin42> mnemoc: OK, so reporting it to the upstream Radeon lists
<mnemoc> is it ok to use radeon for an amd apu a5?
 * penguin42 doesn't know
<penguin42> I'd expect it to work, but there again I came across someones laptop with a very knew APU that refused to boot 13.10
<penguin42> mnemoc: If you're only problem is the mouse pointer the SWCursor thing should work as a fix
<mnemoc> i didn't get a display in 13.10 until I installed the xorg-edgers ppa, but iirc the driver name was different.
<mnemoc> I'll try that SWCursor thing now. thanks
<penguin42> mnemoc: OK, well that suggests 14.04 is getting there
<mnemoc> :)
<mnemoc> another issue I have is that 2 of my 3 USB ports (coming from my only usb3 hub) are in deep sleep :( even setting power/control to on and autosuspend to -1   :(
<penguin42> one of the ports is oK?
<penguin42> is this an onboard USB port ?
<mnemoc> penguin42: SWCursor did the trick, thanks!
<mnemoc> penguin42: yes, onboard USBs of my laptop
<mnemoc> penguin42: the powered USB2.0 works fine, the USB3.0/5000M hub is in deep sleep :\
<penguin42> mnemoc: OK, so I wonder about the 3rd port that isn't in deep sleep; some laptops have a USB port that's *always* powered even if the laptop in sleep, and I wonder if it's that one?
<mnemoc> it is a yellow port... so yes, it's the case
<mnemoc> (in 13.10 they all worked fine)
<penguin42> ok, I'd file that against Linux and mark it as a regression
<mnemoc> btw, i remembered the name of the video driver I used in 13.10, glamoregl... tried that one instead of radeon and got a nice serie of segfaults :p
<mnemoc> penguin42: ubuntu-bug linux ?
<penguin42> I thought modern X already used glamout
<penguin42> mnemoc: Yeh I'd said so
<astropirate> Hello friends
<astropirate> How can I install the 14.04 Alpha without a DVD?
<penguin42> use a USB thumb drive
<teward> write the ISO to a USB drive
<teward> blah, penguin42 beat me to it
<astropirate> alright
<astropirate> i have to go buy those :(
<astropirate> i th ought i'd never have to buy another
<penguin42> always good to have a few 4-8GB ones lying around for stuff like this
<astropirate> yah perhaps
<astropirate> i forgot my blank DVDs at work
<astropirate> is the Alpha version usable?
<k1l_> its a dev release
<astropirate> I screwed up my current 12.04 install
<astropirate> and instead of installing 13.10 and in a couple of months upgrading again
<penguin42> it's a dev release but isn't doing too bad
<k1l_> if you need to worry about stableness and usabilty then dont use it :/
<astropirate> it would be very convenient to just upgrade to 14.04
<bekks> astropirate: In April, you can.
<astropirate> bekks, aye, I know it is being released as final in April, but wondering if it is usable now
<astropirate> as in won't randomly crash
<astropirate> "stable" relative word
<bekks> astropirate: Until the final release, it is not stable.
<astropirate> bekks, thanks buddy
<mnemoc> penguin42: after ppa-purging xorg-edgers, glxinfo | grep render tells OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on llvmpipe (LLVM 3.4, 128 bits)
<mnemoc> penguin42: and glamour is gone from dpkg -l
<k1l_> astropirate: its usable. but as you know it will break if you need important stuff to do
<BluesKaj> stability is the word, but not necessarily so on devs , but so far so good with Kubuntu 14.04 here
<k1l_> yes, stability is in the focus after the release :)
<BluesKaj> i dont need a stable release up to a point, since I'm not running work environment pc
<mnemoc> penguin42: installing the ati driver solved the the hwcursor issue, and how glxinfo tells: OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on AMD KABINI
<mnemoc> no clue what's the diff between radeon and ati :(
<penguin42> mnemoc: Check your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<penguin42> mnemoc: I thought the -ati was just a wrapper that loaded the appropriate driver
<mnemoc> it pulled xserver-xorg-video-glamoregl in
<mnemoc> but /var/log/Xorg.0.log still tells RADEON(0)...
<mnemoc> now I only need to get my USB3 ports back to be completely happy :)
<astropirate> I'm glad stability is the new focus
<astropirate> specially after the 12.04 LTS debacle :(
<astropirate> Upgrading to 14.04 wish me luck
<mansoor> Friends, how do I get to the "restricted-drivers" application to install nvidia propiatory drivers?
<mansoor> I can't seemt o be able to find it
<mansoor> Anybody here?
<k1l_> system settings, updates, last tab
<k1l_> or you just use apt-get
<k1l_> and 14.04 is still in dev-mode so installing a nvidia driver might not be the biggest challenge
<mansoor> HAHAHAH wtf?
<mansoor> i installed 14.04
<mansoor> but it says 13.10 everywhere
<mansoor> except the boot screen
<k1l_> mansoor: you know its not final released yet?
<mansoor> k1l_, yes. It just threw me off :p
<pietro10> Hi. On KDE, all GTK+ apps except firefox-trunk for some reason are not rendering fonts properly, even though gtk[23]-engines-oxygen is set. How do I fix this? Thanks.
#ubuntu+1 2015-02-02
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<archetech>  vivid kde5   can't resize-drag windows   and stuck in upper left corner
<archetech> no min/max/close buttons
<lordievader> archetech: Are you running with the kubuntu-ci ppa?
<archetech> no
<archetech> thats old
<lordievader> archetech: Actually, that contains the newest stuff.
<lordievader> archetech: Do you run another ppa?
<archetech> the lead dev said vivid needs no ppa's
<archetech> its already bleeding edge
<lordievader> archetech: No, not necessarily. Everything from kubuntu-ci will eventually go to the archive.
<lordievader> Anyhow, please join #kubuntu-devel and report your findings there.
<archetech> im thinking of adding experimental
<archetech> but I'm fresh out of kittens
<smallfoot-> Why is gnome-screensaver (3.6.1) and gnome-system-monitor (3.4.2) and gnome-system-log (3.9.90) so old? Why not 3.14?
<smallfoot-> Please update Chrome (from 39 to 40) and Firefox (from 34 to 35) in Vivid
<smallfoot-> It would be nice if the xwayland package were updated, because it contains a bug
<k1l> did you file a bug?
<smallfoot-> nope
<k1l> then no one except you and me then knows about it and so it will not be fixed :)
<smallfoot-> I asked about it in #wayland, and they told me its a known bug fixed in Git
<lordievader> smallfoot-: File a bug with an update request.
<smallfoot-> lordievader, thanks. Is there any update template?
<lordievader> Err, not sure.
<k1l> smallfoot-: file a bug to that package and explain what the error and the solution is. so link to the patch or changelog etc. the maintainer will then decide if he can patch the old package number or will need to update the verisonnumber
<paulovap> hi. Any workaround for the wireless icon tray that stopped working after the last upgrade?
<smallfoot-> k1l, thanks
<CarlFK> netinstaller errored, here is the end of syslog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10018308/
<paulovap> anyone lost window decorator after a dist-upgrade?
<paulovap> kunbuntu
#ubuntu+1 2015-02-03
<tamran> howdy all
<tamran> will typing dist-upgrade -d update me from 14.10 to 15.04 alpha 2?
<tamran> I got errors when using "do-release-upgrade" for some reason ... failed to fetch packages
<lordievader> Good morning.
<sacarde> hi
<sacarde> I try kubuntu 15.4 alpha2 in qemu-kvm
<sacarde> if I run: partitionmanager from kdemenu, I have error: http://digilander.libero.it/sacarde/np/err-p11-1.jpg
<sacarde> if I run that in konsole, works OK
<lordievader> sacarde: I've seen that bug too, not sure if there is a bug report for it.
<lordievader> sacarde: This seems related: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=343673
<ubottu> KDE bug 343673 in general "KDEInit could not launch </usr/bin/kate>" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<lordievader> sacarde: I must say I only noticed it in the live-session.
<Fritigern> I usually ge that error after i have updated certain libs (dunno which ones) and have not yet rebooted. after a reboot, this has always gone away for me
<sacarde> lordievader, in my vm, kate from kmenu works OK
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<AkivaAvraham> Hey all: Live Ask Ubuntu Anything live in 5 minutes: http://ubuntuonair.com | #ubuntu-on-air
<not_roasted> hello
<lordievader> o/
<not_roasted> is this place acceptable to ask a unity 8 in the future related question? or specifically to 15.04?
<not_roasted> (I had no idea where else to go...)
#ubuntu+1 2015-02-04
<lordievader> Good morning.
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: morning mate
<kernelpanic_> Hello! I just downloaded vivid-desktop-amd64.iso and want to install it without installing a bootloader. So I'd like to start "ubiquity --no-bootloader". My problem is that in plain install mode, ubiquity is started without "--no-bootloader" and with mir and unity8 running in live mode, I don't know how to start ubiquity at all.
<kernelpanic_> I tried live mode, then ALT+F1 and start "ubiquity --no-bootloader" from text mode, but it just returns and nothing happens at all
<kernelpanic_> can someone please tell me how to start a simple terminal in the current daily build?
<lordievader> kernelpanic_: In Ubuntu? ctrl + alt + k? Else open a tty point it to :0 and start a terminal emulator from there.
<lordievader> Or use that terminal ofcourse.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<sterns> hello, just updated my vivid install and now, I'm presented with an X login screen, which looks good, after logging in I just get a blank screen.  I'm on the Ubuntu Gnome distro.  I found this error in the syslog:
<sterns> http://pastebin.com/8EnkxJBd
<sterns> I am testing to see if the latest systemd update is causing my system not to function properly.  I would like to rollback to 218-6ubuntu1, but it's not in my apt-cache
<sterns> any recommendations?
<trism> sterns: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/218-6ubuntu1 if you click your arch under Builds it will take you to a page with all the debs
<trism> sterns: although they might be in /var/cache/apt/archives already
<sterns> trism: apt-cache showpakg systemd would show me that if they were there correct?
<sterns> *showpkg
<trism> sterns: no, they will not show up because they are not in the package lists anymore
<sterns> ah, ok
<trism> sterns: you would have to look in the directory and install manually with dpkg -i
<sterns> now, when I did do showpkg earlier, it showed a bunch of reverse dependencies.  Am I going to create a trainwreck?
<trism> sterns: and you would need to get all of them at once or it might cause some issues (and it might anyway)
<trism> sterns: you might, or it might be fine, I would: ls /var/cache/apt/archives/*218-6ubuntu1*.deb; to see which ones you would need to get at once
<sterns> trism: did you see my earlier posts about the nature of my problem?  I am shooting in the dark with this systemd idea.
<trism> sterns: no I did not
<sterns> i did a apt-get dist-upgrade earlier this morning.  After I login to X (username/pass), I get a blank screen.
<sterns> I see this in my syslog: http://pastebin.com/8EnkxJBd
<sterns> this is the apt history.log: http://pastebin.com/fy3SfCrt
<sterns> also, when I login to tty1, I see "failed to start user service.  Unknown init user@1000.service
<sterns> but tty session works fine
<trism> sterns: I see bug 1416943 for gnome-shell which is very recent
<ubottu> bug 1416943 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "/usr/bin/gnome-shell:5:_cogl_set_error:allocate_from_gl_foreign:_cogl_texture_2d_gl_allocate:cogl_texture_allocate:cogl_texture_2d_new_from_data" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1416943
<sterns> I tried utilizing two prior kernels using grub with no benefit
<trism> sterns: it links to an errors log that I can't view though so hard to tell
<trism> sterns: it looks more like a bug with the latest gnome-shell uploads instead of a systemd issue
<sterns> gnome-shell has it's own package right?
<sterns> I didn't see that package being updated in the history
<trism> sterns: the gnome-shell package was from a while ago, but some of the libs used by gnome-shell might have been updated
<sterns> trism: do you know how I could go about confirming that this bug is the one I'm encountering?
<trism> sterns: looking at the dups I'm not so sure it is anymore, they all manage to log in but crash later on
<sterns> trism: this is also the Ubuntu-Gnome distro
<trism> sterns: did you get a crash file in /var/crash for gnome-shell?
<sterns> Vivid
<sterns> I'll check
<sterns> yes, it's there, it's 50MB _usr_bin_gnome-shell.1000.crash
<trism> sterns: you could try going into another session if you can and: ubuntu-bug /var/crash/_usr_bin_gnome-shell.1000.crash; and see if it dups on anything
<sterns> k, sec
<sterns> well, I'm accessing the log from a working system and ubuntu-bug reports that it's unreportable because it pertains to a program that is not installed.
<sterns> I assume that means it's not installed on my working system, which is true.
<sterns> should I try it again after booting the Vivid OS?
<sterns> I'm checking out: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<elfy> try apport-cli -c /var/crash/_usr_bin_gnome-shell.1000.crash
<elfy> oh - really should tab people's nicks lol
<sterns> trism: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1418209
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1418209 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "gnome-shell crashed with SIGKILL" [Undecided,New]
<trism> sterns: strange, have to wait for the retracing to learn much from it
<sterns> I am prepared to do the retrace myself, I was just looking at that
<sterns> would that be valuable, or just wait for the automated system?
<trism> sterns: it may help match it to another bug if you don't want to wait, it's really up to you
#ubuntu+1 2015-02-05
<lordievader> Good mornining
<BluesKaj> Greetings folks
<paulovap> Hello guys, anyone tried to run qtcreator on 15.04? I download it from qt website but it's always sigsegv on me
<ngaio> is anyone here experienced with ubuntu-make?
<BluesKaj> ngaio, try #ubuntu-devel
<smallfoot-> Will Vivid get kernel 3.19, Wayland 1.7, Xserver 1.17?
<BluesKaj> smallfoot-, word has it the 3.19 kernel might be in the works after vivid's official release
<smallfoot-> ah, i see
<smallfoot-> How about Wayland 1.7 and Xserver 1.17?
<soee> smallfoot-: only rumors http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-15-04-to-Launch-with-Linux-Kernel-3-19-Most-Likely-472239.shtml
<elfy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/Meeting/2015-02-03
<smallfoot-> soee, thanks
<smallfoot-> elfy, thanks
<smallfoot-> will ubuntu vivid upgrade to xserver 1.17?
<CarlFK> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs#Filing_bugs_when_offline_or_using_a_headless_setup
<CarlFK> hmm,.. maybe I see what to do.. never mind.
#ubuntu+1 2015-02-06
<HFSPLUS> !ops
<lordievader> Good morning.
<elfy> morning lordievader
<lordievader> Hey elfy, how are you doing?
<elfy> good thanks - it's Friday - my weekend is here :)
<elfy> and how is lordievader today?
<lordievader> Doing pretty good, it is Friday and I got coffee :D
<elfy> :)
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<bhattigurjot> Hi, I am getting this "org.kde.plasma.private.kickoff is not installed" error when I click on the application launcher button on the task bar
<bhattigurjot>  Just installed the KUbuntu 15.04
<BluesKaj> bhattigurjot, clean install or upgrade from 14.10?
<bhattigurjot> BluesKaj: clean one
<BluesKaj> daily image?
<bhattigurjot> Alpha 2
<BluesKaj> try installing a new launcher widget in the panel
<bhattigurjot> BluesKaj: ok but how?
<bhattigurjot> Right Click>Add Panel> Default Panel ... ?
<BluesKaj> add widget, then type launcher
<bhattigurjot> Added... still the same
<BluesKaj> have you run a dist-upgrade?
<bhattigurjot> Actually yes
<bhattigurjot> I did that
<BluesKaj> ok which kernel , run uname -a
<bhattigurjot> 3.18.0-12-generic
<BluesKaj> hmm perhaps ask in #kubuntu-devel
<bhattigurjot> ok
<ngaio> is there a known problem with the binary nvidia driver crashing X?
<ngaio> I'm on an optimus setup
#ubuntu+1 2015-02-07
<shadaloo> hi dudes
<shadaloo> I updated today and my alt+<key> keystrokes do not work
<shadaloo> keyshortcuts*
<shadaloo> any ideas
<shadaloo> anyone here?
<shadaloo> a recent update caused my alt+<key> shortcuts to no longer work
<shadaloo> any thoughts?
<shadaloo> ok
<shadaloo> I guess when you roll ubuntu+1
<shadaloo> you gotta be a cool kid
<shadaloo> and hax your own hax
<shadaloo> best regards
<lordievader> Good morning.
<lotuspsychje> !info emacs
<ubottu> emacs (source: emacs-defaults): GNU Emacs editor (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 46.1 (vivid), package size 1 kB, installed size 25 kB
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: hello mate
<BluesKaj> hey lotuspsychje
<smallfoot-> LightDM is frozen for about 1 minute when I start my computer
<smallfoot-> then after 1 minute, then I can use my mouse and keyboard
<penguin42> smallfoot-: Look in the logs to see if you can see a 1min pause
<smallfoot-> [     9.075] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x60.0  172.80  1920 2040 2248 2576  1080 1081 1084 1118 -hsync +vsync (67.1 kHz e)
<smallfoot-> [    42.572] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Microsoft Microsoft 5-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM) (/dev/input/mouse0)
<smallfoot-> [    42.572] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.
<smallfoot-> [    42.572] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.
<smallfoot-> it goes from 9 to 42 in xorg.0.log
<penguin42> that's fun
<penguin42> smallfoot-: What other USB devices have you got plugged in?
<smallfoot-> Microsoft Mouse, Logitech Keyboard only
<penguin42> hmm, anythin in the dmesg log during that time?
<smallfoot-> Nope
<penguin42> fun
<penguin42> I'm out of ideas, the only time I've seen something similar is when I plugged my old fun in to charge, the login would pause for about 30 sec while it scrolled some USB complaints, hence why i made the suggestion
#ubuntu+1 2015-02-08
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<jian> Ubuntu 15.04, Press Ctrl+Shift+D in nautilus but could not open GtkInspector, and idea is appreciated.
<IdleOne> What is the command to upgrade to daily? I haven't done it in a while and I forget :/
<ikonia> apt-get upgrade / dist-upgrade should keep you up to date
<ikonia> as the it's just the repos thats changing packages
<k1l_> from 14.10 to 15.04 use update-manager -d
<ikonia> ooh you mean from a stable release to unstable
<ikonia> sorry
<DalekSec> Or  do-release-upgrade  for the CLI version, of course.
<DalekSec> -d
<IdleOne> k1l_: tells me command not found
<ikonia> update-manager isn't found ?
<IdleOne> ah do-release-upgrade!
<ikonia> IdleOne: what desktop do you run ?
<IdleOne> ikonia: nope, but this is kubuntu
<k1l_> IdleOne: erm. the cli version is do-release-upgrade -d then
<ikonia> ahh
<IdleOne> thanks guys :)
<k1l_> dont know what the kde guys call their updates stuff app
<IdleOne> This is probably going to break everything but oh well
<ikonia> fortune favours the bold
 * IdleOne is nothing if not bold
<IdleOne> haven't ran dev version in a long while. getting bored with stuff just working all the time
<IdleOne> Log readers: The above command is NOT recommended it should not be done unless you are willing to live with a broken operating system. You have been warned.
<ikonia> you've got the right attitude for it though, so you won't have a problem
<IdleOne> ikonia: I used to run dev all the time I know what to expect. Just couldn't remember the command cause it had been so long
<DalekSec> IdleOne: Run systemd too?
<ikonia> exaclty the right attitude
<IdleOne> DalekSec: I have been running whatever 14.10 has
<ikonia> rather than "OMG !!! MY COLLEGE WORK IS LOST !!! HELP !!"
<ikonia> you're in for a treat then.....14.10 does not run systemd
<DalekSec> Nor does 15.04 by default, not yet.
<IdleOne> I don't know what systemd does. I expect it has to do with the system running.
<DalekSec> It's another init system, so you'd use that rather than upstart.
<ikonia> IdleOne: if you can work without knowing what what it does, you'll have a great experience, seriously
<ikonia> it's much more than an init system though
<ikonia> 15.04 is the first one thats got the full framework in by design
<ikonia> so you can properly run it
<DalekSec> Yes, that, exactly.  Well, systemd as a group of applications or the init system?  It's tightly integrated with udev and logind, yes.
<ikonia> it's pretty much your userland kernel
<ikonia> as a weak summary of it
<IdleOne> yeah, I don't go that far into my system. I just care that it works.
<DalekSec> I've noticed that on upgrades it sometimes de-syncs with policykit or logind, such that you need the root password to simply automount devices, reboot, and the like.
<ikonia> DalekSec: do you think that is policy kit in general or how ubuntu has it currently setup
<DalekSec> ikonia: I don't know the cause of it, perhaps how systemd handles updates?  But only seen it on 15.04 with systemd as the init (not been using upstart there to see if it's init related.)
#ubuntu+1 2016-02-08
<Oderus> hey guys, having an issue where when i boot up with the latest linux image, as soon as i hit the login screen my keyboard stops working. cursor still blinking. had to use a secondary in order to login. any ideas?
<ChibaPet> both usb keyboards?
<Oderus> well i only have one keyboard but yes it quits when i hit the login screen
<ChibaPet> Replugging it doesn't help?
<ChibaPet> Sounds like that's off far enough into systemd that I'd have nothing better than bad guesses, sadly.
<Oderus> didnt try replugging since it worked to select a kernal
<ChibaPet> Worth trying.
<Oderus> true enough ill give that a shot. also, in grub, whats the difference between regular start and the option marked upstart?
<ChibaPet> It's different software reading it during the two periods you're describing.
<Oderus> oh ok
<ChibaPet> upstart is the pre-systemd init
<Oderus> not sure i understand
<ChibaPet> There's software that takes over once the kernel is done probing available devices and setting up memory and such.
<ChibaPet> This used to be a nice, clean set of shell scripts, and then Ubuntu thought to improve on it with Upstart, after which Red Hat said "no, this isn't market lock-in" and downgraded us all to systemd. :P
<ChibaPet> They start your services and boot-time processes, basically.
<Oderus> normally upstart is not necessary?
<ChibaPet> You probably don't want to use it at all, since it will eventually disappear.
<Oderus> ah ok. thanks again chibapet. and ill try replugging my keyboard next time i reboot
<ChibaPet> Sure.
<ChibaPet> If it's not that, then it's some inscrutable systemd nightmare.
<Oderus> weird i have a package thats being held back
<ChibaPet> apt-get dist-upgrade maybe
<Oderus> it says it has an upgrade available for said package but it depends on another package that is not available to install heh
<Oderus> i tried the above mentioned command, it found nothing
<Oderus> heres the output if it helps
<Oderus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14990386/
<ChibaPet> did you apt-get update first?
<Oderus> yes
<ChibaPet> !info libcsound64
<ubottu> Package libcsound64 does not exist in xenial
<Oderus> :o
<ChibaPet> I think I see the problem.
<Oderus> !info libcsound64-6.0
<ubottu> libcsound64-6.0 (source: csound): main library for Csound. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:6.05~dfsg1-5 (xenial), package size 1202 kB, installed size 4111 kB
<ChibaPet> Oh, fine. :P
<Oderus> heh
<ChibaPet> !info libstk0v5
<ubottu> Package libstk0v5 does not exist in xenial
<Oderus> aha!
<Oderus> what if i compile it?
<ChibaPet> You can always compile things. Maybe you can get a source package from an earlier Ubuntu to build.
<Oderus> okay, thanks :)
<Oderus> actually is there a way to determine which software depends on libcsound? if its nothing major ill just remove.. lol
<ChibaPet> Hrm. Yes. I don't remember what it is. You can use aptitude, but there's a way to look at policy and get that too.
<Oderus> gah. i found the dependancy,  which required yet another dependancy, then try to compile but still getting errors lol
<Oderus> looks like theres a fix for it, but i am wayyyyy too ameture at c++ lol. heres the error anyway incase anyone knows how to fix: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14990560/
<ChibaPet> Oderus: Out of curiosity, why 16.04 and not 14.04?
<Oderus> Chiba: Ohh i just like updating to the latest and playing -_-
<ChibaPet> Alright. Good enough.
<zzarr> hello! I have problems installing ofono and urfkill on xenial from ports.ubuntu.com, are those packages broken?
<damascene> zzarr, it might help if you specify the error you get
<zzarr> well I just get the message that the packages in question is broken when trying to install them
<zzarr> and now they are half installed and I can't remove them
<lordievader> Good morning.
<zzarr> Good morniong
<zzarr> ops... good morning
<lotuspsychje> hi zzarr
<zzarr> hi lotuspsychje :-)
<lordievader> o/
<z4sk4> hi, what i need to post the bugs correctly?
<z4sk4> always close me the bugs the community...
<z4sk4> i cant add and id of a process when is an aerror for librarys and code..
<lotuspsychje> !bug | z4sk4
<ubottu> z4sk4: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<nandersson_> Hi, how many years does one have to wait for a contributed patch to enter Ubuntu? This bug is oooooooooooooold, patched and still Canonical hasn't added the patch. What is the reason behind this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bash-completion/+bug/1390061/+subscriptions
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1390061 in bash-completion (Ubuntu) "bash-completion tilde expansion every time" [Medium,Confirmed]
<BluesKaj> nandersson_, perhaps state this issue in #ubuntu-devel
<BluesKaj> it might get more attention or an expalnation
<nandersson_> BluesKaj, ok, I'll do that
<nandersson_> thx
<BluesKaj> yw
<lotuspsychje> nandersson_: or try making a new bug to get more attention
<teward> though if the bug is identical it may very likely get closed as a dupe
<lotuspsychje> teward: even if its xenial related?
<teward> lotuspsychje: consider: I have a bug filed against the Xenial version of the package.  The same bug which has been present since 14.04 and has not been fixed is exactly the same as the newly filed bug.  If they are identical, and the other one from 14.04 still hasn't been fixed, then it's still the same bug
<lotuspsychje> true
<teward> even if we had 50 bugs for the same issue, across, say, ten releases, and they're still the same exact bug / issue, there's only a need for one
<teward> whether it gets looked at of course is a different issue, but lets not add dupes if we can avoid it ;)
<lotuspsychje> teward: but maybe, this is why persisent bugs remain across several relases like that
<teward> perhaps.  but dupe bugs are still dupe bugs
<lotuspsychje> yep
<teward> you're free to poke #ubuntu-devel to see if someone can poke at it; though, it has only been on the sponsoring list since today (and likely needs reviewed anyways)
<teward> (if not fixed in Debian as well)O
<greybert> is this / where's a good place to report issues is the vagrant cloud image of xenial?
<k1l> who made that images? i would report to them
<greybert> http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/xenial/current/
<k1l> ok, then file bugs
<k1l> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<greybert> k thanks
<melodie> hi
<melodie> I have tried to install Kubuntu Xenial on my notebook Lenovo X220i, but the installer crashed right away after hitting the button "continue"
<melodie> I have taken a screenshot of the backtrace
<melodie> http://pix.toile-libre.org/?img=1454975938.png
<melodie> then I started a live Ubuntu Mate Xenial, and this one works
<melodie> (same day download, right a moment ago)
#ubuntu+1 2016-02-09
<melodie> does someone have any comment about one crashes and the other doesn't?
<Oderus> hi. i just tried to add some services to the context menu in dolphin via the "get new services" button. I then installed some, but they do not appear at all in the list of services. any ideas?
<teward> melodie: i hate to ask the obvious, but did you verify the Kubuntu ISO was in fact complete, comparing against known hash sums for that ISO?  (Or was this a daily?)
<melodie> it's a daily
<teward> stupid second question: how'd you download it, with `zsync` which I think will hash sum check it against what's listed on the daily server data?
<melodie> good night
<bp0> hello. After nautilus was downgraded all the icons are tiny at "normal" zoom, including the desktop icons
<bp0> how do I set the normal to a bigger size
<bp0> ?
<bp0> the answer seems to be dconf-editor org.gnome.nautilus.icon-view to standard
<lotuspsychje> anyone knows if the old nautilus or the new one will hit xenial?
<lotuspsychje> !info nautilus xenial
<ubottu> nautilus (source: nautilus): file manager and graphical shell for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.18.4.is.3.14.3-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 551 kB, installed size 1886 kB
<lotuspsychje> i read the gnome guys developing 3.20
<lotuspsychje> bit confusing...
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Nitrigaur> Does anyone know how to install Ubuntu 16.04 on VirtualBox? I'm using VirtualBox version 4.3.36 using the Xenial64 bit ISO. Error upon trying to install: piix4_smbus error, regardless if I choose CH9 or PIIX4 as chipset
<Nitrigaur> I'm running Ubuntu 14.04 as host OS
<Nitrigaur> I have googled around and found hints to blacklist a kernel module, yet the install crashes before I get access to a proper terminal.
<damascene> Nitrigaur, I've it on Virtualbox, I installed the Alpha1 version some times ago
<damascene> but Lubuntu to be specific
<Nitrigaur> damascene, ah, so you did not run into that pesky blocker error?
<damascene> no, it was so smooth
<Nitrigaur> damascene, Which version of VBox do you use?
<damascene> 4.3.34
<Nitrigaur> damascene, I can't imagine that Lubuntu would use different code at kernel module level when compared to plain Ubuntu, don't you think so?
<Nitrigaur> damascene, Do you stil have that virtual machine and if so, could you please pastebin the settings for me? Thanks in advance
<damascene> I'm just a normal user I'm not sure if there is a difference that could effect virtualbox
<damascene> ok, I'll check that, though I did not change the default settings
<Nitrigaur> Hmm, so you use Nested Paging as option for instance?
<damascene> let me copy my settings, can I export it to a file? or you need a screenshot?
<damascene> yeah nested paging is enabled
<damascene> with VT-x/AMD-V
<damascene> 1 process 1gb of ram, PAE/NX not enabled chipset PIIX3, I/O APIC enabled EFI disabled, clock UTC time
<damascene> display 12 mega no extended features enabled
<Nitrigaur> damascene, those seem like regular options indeed.
<damascene> yeah
<damascene> Nitrigaur, did you check this http://askubuntu.com/questions/298290/smbus-bios-error-while-booting-ubuntu-in-virtualbox
<Nitrigaur> damascene, You did use the 64bits Xenial  image, did you?
<Nitrigaur> damascene, yes, I've checked those hints you are referring too, however, my install crashes before I can get to a proper terminal on the emulated machine...
<damascene> Linux tester-VirtualBox 4.4.0-2-generic #16-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jan 28 15:44:21 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<damascene> I'm not sure then, you might want to ask the dev #ubuntu-devel
<Nitrigaur> damascene, I will, thank you for all the help so far :-)
<damascene> yw
<Nitrigaur> What is the best free vritualisation solution to test Xenial right now? VirtualBox did not work for me, or should I have tested the 32bits version instead?
<k1l_> what is your host OS? 32bit?
<Nitrigaur> k1l_, my host OS is Ubuntu 14.04 64 bit.
<k1l_> i am not aware of an issue with virtualbox. but didnt test
<Nitrigaur> k1l_, I get the piix4_smbus error described on http://askubuntu.com/questions/298290/smbus-bios-error-while-booting-ubuntu-in-virtualbox
<Nitrigaur> k1l_, the workarounds described there did not work for me and the guest OS crashes before I can get a proper terminal.
<Nitrigaur> k1l_, is there any kernel option I can enter that allows for a proper install?
<k1l_> did you try changing the nested paging setting in the vbox settings?
<Nitrigaur> k1l_, of course, it was the first thing I've tried.
<Nitrigaur> k1l_, a parallel install of Ubuntu 14.04.3  64Bits also showed the error, but it installed anyway and runs like a charm, so there might be another hidden error I'm runnig into.
<k1l_> hmm
<Nitrigaur> runnig => running
<BluesKaj> Nitrigaur, I used kvm for a while it was very fast compared to VB
<BluesKaj> oops scuse the poor punctuation
<Nitrigaur> BluesKaj, I might try that instead.  Don't worry, your message got through, that's what matter the most :-)
<Asad2005> I tried upgrading my 15.10 to 16.04 alpha and during the upgrade generic kernel 4.4 failed to install and in the end it gave a messge that it will run recovery but nothing happend when i pressed ok. I did not rebooted my pc, can i reinstall the kerenl manually may be an older version?
<Asad2005> or how do i run the recovery
<genii> Are you able to alt-f4 to a secondary console?
<genii> ( or ctrl-alt-f4)
<Asad2005> i did not report so i am in desktop
<Asad2005> i can run terminal
<Asad2005> genii: Yes
<genii> Asad2005: Attempt: sudo update-grub
<marlinc> One of the latest updates broke hardware acceleration for my on my Intel integrated graphics on my laptop. The entire desktop is very slow and playing a video is painful as hardware acceleration doesn't work
<genii> Asad2005: If the output contains some type of error or fails, please make a pastebin of the output and link us to it
<Asad2005> genii: I can see several images found
<Asad2005> genii: no no errors
<genii> Asad2005: Now: sudo update-initramfs -u
<Asad2005> genii: Again no errors
<Asad2005> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-4.4.0-2-generic
<genii> Should be fine then
<Asad2005> genii: So i can reboot without worry?
<genii> Asad2005: Nothing is 100%, but I have fair confidence it can boot now.
 * genii wanders back to work to see what someone down the hall is screaming about
<marlinc> Let me create a ZFS clone and see where it broke
<Asad2005> genii: Excellent thanks
<marlinc> Actually it appears its not related to a update at all, I wasn't able to play .ts files since I installed Xenial
<marlinc> I am however able to play them on my NVIDIA
<marlinc> The problem is that Xorg crashes when I connect my second monitor as described in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-352/+bug/1542629
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1542629 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-352 (Ubuntu) "Session crashes when second monitor is connected" [Undecided,New]
<davis> hello
<lotuspsychje> davis: its not recommended to upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 yet
<lotuspsychje> davis: clean install instead
<davis> i was using 16.06 with 3.3 kernel and it worked well for what I needed.
<lotuspsychje> davis: xenial kernel is 4.4 now
<k1l_> davis: that numbers doesnt make sense at all
<davis> today I upgraded the kernel to 4.4 and the drivers seem to be missing
<davis> if I reboot and select the older kernel in grub it works fine
<k1l_> davis: make sure "linux-generic" package is installed
<davis> k1l_: that is something odd about that one.
<davis> i noticed that earlier.
<davis> dpkg --get-selections has identified linux-image-4.4.0.2-generic as install.
<k1l_> davis: no
<k1l_> <k1l_> davis: make sure "linux-generic" package is installed
<davis> however uname -a shows 4.4.0-2 ...
<davis> k1l_: ok let me look for just linux-generic
<k1l_> davis: come on.
<k1l_> just make a "sudo apt-get install linux-generic"
<k1l_> that meta package will make sure you get the latest images and headers.
<davis> well, that ain't going to work since I don't have a network.
<lotuspsychje> oO
<k1l_> than boot the older kernel and make sure the package is installed
<davis> i'm typing on a different computer.  The computer in question is different.
<davis> its in progress.
<lotuspsychje> davis: put internet cable into it?
<davis> its pulling it now. i'll reboot in a bit
<davis> yeap, i see dmesg output mentioning the drivers now.
<davis> and ip addr now shows network
<davis> k1l_: many thanks.
<k1l_> i bet the missing header files were the issue. due to the missing meta package
<lotuspsychje> k1l_: +1 nice fix
<sergio-br2> hi
<sergio-br2> what happened to libpolarssl-dev in xenial
<sergio-br2> ?
<teward> sergio-br2: deleted
<sergio-br2> why
<teward> see https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/polarssl/+publishinghistory and the xenial item
<teward> from Debian:
<teward> Deleted on 2016-02-04 by <name snipped>
<teward> (From Debian) RoQA; rc-buggy, superseded by mbedtls; Debian bug #812603
<ubottu> Debian bug 812603 in ftp.debian.org "RM: polarssl -- RoQA; rc-buggy, superseded by mbedtls" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/812603
<sergio-br2> another package
<teward> removal was requested so it was done
<teward> sergio-br2: libpolarssl-dev is built by the polarssl source package
<teward> which was removed
<teward> so, no, same package, removed.
<sergio-br2> ok, so I use libmbedtls-dev instead?
<teward> I believe so
<teward> but don't quote me on that
<teward> according to Debian though mbedtls is the PolarSSL rebranded upstream
<teward> so... :)
<marlinc> Anyone who knows what could be up with the hardware acceleration in video on Intel?
<sergio-br2> quick question, in the kernel version, 4.4.0-2  ==  4.4.1 vanilla ?
<diddledan> I think found a bug with src:libvirt - used virsh to config a vm with a bridged adapter and get told on trying to start: "error: '/usr/libexec/qemu-bridge-helper' is not a suitable bridge helper: No such file or directory" that file is currently in /usr/lib/qemu/qemu-bridge-helper
<diddledan> this is obv on xenial
#ubuntu+1 2016-02-10
<Victolabs> Hi, how can i change themes in 16.04 LTS?
<Victolabs> Apologies for the sudden leave, did anyone answer my question or?
<zzarr> hello! I get a message dialog telling me that I have "Insufficient privileges" when trying to connect to a WiFi network from lightdm
<zzarr> I have a bootstraped install on a ARM system, I have the correct drivers installed
<lordievader> Good morning.
<damascene> Good morning lordievader
<lordievader> Hey damascene
<damascene> Hey ☺
<BluesKaj> HI folks
<marlinc> Hello!
<stephanbuys> hi all, I'm experimenting with 16.04 and I was wondering if someone could point me to the udev rule thats naming all my wireless adapters to wlxXXXXXXXXXX (where XXXXXXXX is the Mac address), I'd like to revert to more traditional wlan0, or something
<BluesKaj> stephanbuys, that's the systemd udev naming system at work here
<stephanbuys> BluesKaj: yeah, I'm just wondering where to start looking, currently looking at https://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/systemd.link.html to maybe override it
<BluesKaj> stephanbuys, well. I'm living with it since it doesn't interfere with any processes so far.
<lordievader> stephanbuys: This is the document you are looking for: https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/
<stephanbuys> BluesKaj: found it I think the culprit is /lib/systemd/network/90-mac-for-usb.link
<lordievader> Hmm, on second read, you might have a different problem indeed.
<stephanbuys> lordievader: the issue is the file's naming priority uses 'mac' as a last option, its very unpredictable, I've overridden it an now at least I can predict the names, which is a big deal for us (testing for future appliance based on 16.04)
<stephanbuys> 'NamePolicy=kernel database onboard mac' (the default) is very unfriendly to our usecase, but 'NamePolicy=kernel database onboard slot path' mac fixes it
<soee> anyone had this problem:
<soee> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<soee> Czytanie list pakietów... Gotowe
<soee> E: Problem executing scripts APT::Update::Post-Invoke-Success 'if /usr/bin/test -e /usr/bin/appstreamcli; then appstreamcli refresh > /dev/null; fi'
<soee> E: Sub-process returned an error code
<soee> uh, sorry for direct paste
<lotuspsychje> soee: did you add ppa's of any kind?
<soee> lotuspsychje: i have few but nothing new since few weeks and all worked just fine so far
<lotuspsychje> soee: wich packagename is this, that segmentation faults?
<soee> lotuspsychje: don't kow, i have this error whe executing: apt update
<lotuspsychje> soee: please uninstall all ppa's first before you apt-get update
<lotuspsychje> soee: your on 16.04?
<soee> yes
<lotuspsychje> ok
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | soee
<ubottu> soee: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<lotuspsychje> soee: we cant make you file a bug, if you have external ppa's added..
<soee> sure thing, ill play with those ppa
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic xenial
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.2.1 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 11 kB
<bumbar_> i'm using ubuntu 16.04, can i follow this guide to encrypt home? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostInstallationEncryption
<genii> Yes
<tmartins> Any plans to fix this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ecryptfs/+bug/1328689 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1328689 in sddm (Ubuntu) "ecryptfs-utils does not work with Ubuntu 14.04.3" [High,Triaged]
<tmartins> ;-)
<bumbar_> so it should work with a workaround? also, if it doesn't, i won't lose data right? like a partial encryption
<lotuspsychje> tmartins: thats for 14.04, you got the same on xenial?
<tmartins> It is still present on 15.10... I'll try it on Xenial today...
<tmartins> and update the bug report...
<lotuspsychje> tmartins: ok great
<lotuspsychje> tmartins: maybe a fresh install could also help
<lotuspsychje> tmartins: i had kernel issues on do-release-upgrade -d from wily to xenial
<tmartins> sure, I have fresh install from daily server ISO
<tmartins> =)
<lotuspsychje> cool
<tmartins> Still a BUG on Xenial!
<lotuspsychje> tmartins: ok update that bug, or file a new one
<tmartins> Already did... Bug report updated
<lotuspsychje> teward: whats do you suggest on this one?^ new or update the old
<teward> hm?
 * teward reads up
<teward> lotuspsychje: if it's the same exact bug, then updating the older bug, and indicating that they're affected in comments (as well as marking it as affecting them - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ecryptfs/+bug/1328689/+affectsmetoo) is likely the correct way to approach it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1328689 in sddm (Ubuntu) "ecryptfs-utils does not work with Ubuntu 14.04, neither with 16.04" [High,Triaged]
<teward> thank you ubottu for being weird
 * teward glares at the bot
<lotuspsychje> teward: hehe, ok tnx mate
<lotuspsychje> tmartins: ^
<tmartins> :-)
<lotuspsychje> tmartins: lets hope it gets cleaned out in april
<tmartins> Yes! Otherwise I'll mail Mark...   =P
<lotuspsychje> lol
#ubuntu+1 2016-02-11
<lotuspsychje> http://linux.softpedia.com/blog/ubuntu-16-04-lts-flavours-prepare-for-their-first-xenial-xerus-beta-release-500248.shtml
<lotuspsychje> pretty soon guys :p
<markit>  Before I waste time dowloading 1.2GB of ISO, does recent daily build of KUBUNTU 16.04 have the installer working? (some time ago just crashed with some errors)
<jtaylor> markit: don't know but if you still have the old installer you can use zsync to only pull the difference
<markit> jtaylor: I think it NEVER worked
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Volkodav> Are there daily builds for xubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> Volkodav: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/current/
<Volkodav> lotuspsychje: Thanks
<Volkodav> how is it so far? Any showstoppers ?
<lotuspsychje> Volkodav: im on ubuntu xenial, rocksolid here
<Volkodav> Is Unity any different ?
<lotuspsychje> Volkodav: different then what?
<Volkodav> previuos ones I mean
<lotuspsychje> Volkodav: changes are started to show, but we still in early sateg now
<Volkodav> Not that early based on the schedule
<ChibaPet> jtaylor: I'd wondered about that. zsync will update an already-downloaded iso?
<jtaylor> I think it can
<jtaylor> it just does a rolling checksum, how it was downloaded originally doesn't matter
<ChibaPet> Nifty!
<ChibaPet> bbiab, commuting
<soee> Systemd 229 has been - will it land in 16.04 ?
<blaze> vdpau/vaapi is not working with latest mesa upgrade
<blaze> how can i debug this?
<ChibaPet> jtaylor: That seems to be exactly what it's doing - it's started in the mid-90% range to get from yesterday's image to today's, if I'm reading it right.
<ChibaPet> Very convenient.
#ubuntu+1 2016-02-12
<melodie> hi
<melodie> I get repeated freezes with "nouveau" installed, in my machine (a tower). here are the specs and a screenshot, and also a piece of log from syslog.
<melodie> http://meets.free.fr/files/Xenial-issues/
<melodie> what can I do with this information?
<melodie> I mean, is there a specific place for bug reports for the Xenial edition right now?
<melodie> (I installed the nvidia-304 packages, hopefully that will make the system more stable... )
<ChibaPet> So, some status. I have Xenial up on a Dell workstation. ZFS/LUKS root. X running with nVidia drivers. All going smoothly so far.
<ChibaPet> If there are recommendations for resources for a cranky ancient Unix person with some Debian experience to learn how to apply Unix experience to systemd I'd love to encounter them at some point.
<rww> https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/SysVinit_to_Systemd_Cheatsheet is fairly useful for "what maps to what"
<ChibaPet> cool, ty
<ChibaPet> bookmarked after a bit of skimming
<ChibaPet> Good night. o/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Mathisen> hello where can i download the mini.iso for 16.04 ?
<Mathisen> no one here ?
 * Mathisen offer a free cookie
<BluesKaj> Mathisen, don't think there is one
<Mathisen> hmm okej thats explains it :(
<BluesKaj> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<Mathisen> so any ideas when a minimal will come for a net install ?
<BluesKaj> dunno , i haven
<BluesKaj> t heard talk of a minimal
<enyc> hrrm...
<enyc> Does Xenial normal install disks come  with  universe *and* multiverse  repos enabled by default out of the box ?
<Mathisen> BluesKaj, well thx for the response.. i owe you a cookie now :)
<Mathisen> bye
<BluesKaj> enyc, yes
<enyc> BluesKaj: thankyou =)
<Volkodav> Hi! I am having trouble burning an image to flash with unetbootin. I used it many times before but now it stalls at 253 of 453 files on extracting then comes out as complete and at boot it shows as OS missing
<enyc> vitimiti: is tha needed any more?  aren't the images already hybrid images  and just need 'usb image writer' or similar ??
<vitimiti> w-what?
<vitimiti> Oh, you meant volkodav
<vitimiti> If he had waited I would have told him unetbootin is completely broken :D
<enyc> oops ;p
<vitimiti> Btw, I had to retain upgrades for several days because they wanted to uninstall the Ubuntu SDK, I'm so glad the dependencies are now fixed
<enyc> anyway, are ubuntu iso images  now hybrid images  (mbr bootable in i386,  uefi+mbr bootable in i386+amd64)  ???
<enyc> linuxmint  certainly has helpful hybrid disk images
<enyc> was wondering about xenial
<vitimiti> I believe they still use the i386 image separated
<enyc> 'separated' ??
<vitimiti> Not hybrid, in a different image (English isn't my first language, sry)
<melodie> hi
<melodie> I want to repeat my question of last night, (late evening)
<melodie> <melodie> I get repeated freezes with "nouveau" installed, in my machine (a tower). here are the specs and a screenshot, and also a piece of log from syslog.
<melodie> <melodie> http://meets.free.fr/files/Xenial-issues/
<melodie> <melodie> what can I do with this information?
<melodie> and
<melodie> <melodie> I mean, is there a specific place for bug reports for the Xenial edition right now?
<melodie> <melodie> (I installed the nvidia-304 packages, hopefully that will make the system more stable... )
<melodie> I can now confirm, without xserver-xorg-video-nouveau/nouveau-firmware and with the nvidia drivers now it worked all day long without a hickup
<hggdh> melodie: just use ubuntu-bug. Xenial bugs go to LP as any others
<melodie> hi hggdh thanks, and would you have a slight idea if it should go to the nouveau driver or to the nouveau firmware package, just by looking at the syslog tail file in my webspace? (the above link)
<SuperLag> can you upgrade from 15.10 to 16.04?
<SuperLag> or only from LTS to another?
<jtaylor> you can upgrade from .10
<k1l> SuperLag:  either from 15.10 or 14.04.
<SuperLag> excellent
<teward> but you do so at your own risk right now ;)
<SuperLag> I know 16.04 is still beta. All disclaimers about using beta, understood. Just curious to know how it's been for you guys, and if you've noticed any odd behavior / extra limbs growing / showstoppers?
<k1l> the vlc playlist doesnt work for me :(
<SuperLag> Was thinking about setting up the server version on a headless box.
<k1l> the gui stuff is more flaky, imho. so gui less should be running "fine for a alpha"
<SuperLag> Is it still an alpha? or is it beta now?
<k1l> i thought they were not doing any betas
<SuperLag> oh?
<SuperLag> that's news to me, but I'm out of touch, for sure
<jtaylor> alphas and betas are basically just better tested installers
<jtaylor> not much more
<jtaylor> the rest is all rolling
<k1l> ah ok. they marked betas again on the 16.04 schedule. but for some 15.04 or such they skipped the betas, iirc
<jtaylor> only some flavors make betas
#ubuntu+1 2016-02-13
<faddat1> Hi all, so this is gonna be a bit of a roundabout bug report, because conventional channels crash.  Using Xenial Alpha 2-ish at the moment, and unity-settings-daemon and the Ubuntu Store die when opened
<faddat1> by the way, Xenial is truly excellent, thanks for that!
<faddat1> Also this next thing might be a bug, too depending on how you look at it:  Using launchpad, when trying to report a xenial bug, takes me to the "how to report a bug" that depends on unity-settings-daemon
<faddat1> Odd.  I must have screwed up the flow.  I can now report online yay
<faddat1> What is the launchpad homepage for xenial?
<faddat1> Trying to get this thing filed right...
<ozmage> hi
<ozmage> 1 question
<ozmage> ubuntu xenial cant boot custom kernels ?
<ozmage> ubuntu xenial cant boot custom kernels old kernlels ?
<ozmage> i compiled my own patched 4.1 with -ck bfs and dont want to boot
<ozmage> is there any restriction with kernels ?
<ozmage> why this happend ?
<k1l> did that kernel work on 15.10?
<ozmage> i dont know
<ozmage> i dont have 15.10
<ozmage> this is a fresh install
<k1l> just for bugtracing procedure. to make sure its an 16.04 issue and not an "doesnt boot at any ubuntu" issue
<ozmage> well i cant tell you
<ozmage> i only have this install
<ozmage> but the same kernel boots on arch and gentoo without problems
<ozmage> using the same .config
<ozmage> i need my 4.1 kernel because i have problems with hibernation on 4.4
<ozmage> no one has tryied this before downgrade the kernel
<lotuspsychje> ozmage: did you file a bug on 4.4?
<ozmage> do i need a special ubuntu patch
<ozmage> nope i did for kernel.bugzilla
<ozmage> with the kernel 4.3
<ozmage> im having problems since 4.3
<lotuspsychje> ozmage: i suggest you file a bug against xenial 4.4
<lotuspsychje> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<ozmage> im doing dist-upgrade now to see how goes with the new kernel build
<ozmage> but this problem is not ubuntu specific
<ozmage> my problem is on all my distros arch gentoo
<lotuspsychje> ozmage: that doesnt matter mate, its good to bring up attention on your issue tru bug
<lotuspsychje> ozmage: might be good to mention your system brand/specs to the bug
<lotuspsychje> we experience a lot of acpi/hibernation issues on some brands with ubuntu
<ozmage> ok
<ozmage> im going to fill this bug
<ozmage> this is other problem i have
<ozmage> 418.722418] [drm:intel_cpu_fifo_underrun_irq_handler [i915]] *ERROR* CPU pipe A FIFO underrun
<ozmage> [ 2418.722693] [drm:intel_pch_fifo_underrun_irq_handler [i915]] *ERROR* PCH transcoder A FIFO underrun
<ozmage> with
<ozmage> Linux jimenez-lappy 4.4.0-2-generic #16-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jan 28 15:44:21 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<lotuspsychje> ozmage: only with xenial?
<ozmage> yep
<ozmage> well that happend on gentoo and arch too
<ozmage> with kernel 4.4.1
<ozmage> another kernel specific bug
<lotuspsychje> ozmage: try file your first bug first, then make another :p
<lotuspsychje> ozmage: you can share the bug in here, so we can take a look
<ozmage> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<ozmage> i need to use ubuntu-bug really
<ozmage> hmmm
<ozmage> there is no page for reporting bugs and upload files
<rww> "See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs."
<rww> it's on that link
<rww> but ubuntu-bug really is the recommended option unless it's broken or something
<ozmage> well here is the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1545238
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1545238 in linux (Ubuntu) "Gpu Hang After Resume From Hibernate State With 4.4" [Undecided,New]
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<ngaio> any idea why libpolarssl-dev is a deleted package in xenial?
<ngaio> the package polarssl has also been removed
<ngaio> oh, maybe it's simply reflecting the new name embedtls
<Volkodav> Hi! I can't burn a daily image to a usb drive - it stalls at file 253 of 453 sits for a while and then completes without an error> boot error at boot time
<BluesKaj> Volkodav, which method are you using to  copy/burn ?
<Volkodav> netbootin
<Volkodav> tried on 2 boxes with different flash drives
<BluesKaj> never had much luck with unetbootin , dd works very well
<Volkodav> always worked for me before
<Volkodav> tried different images too
<BluesKaj> !dd
<Volkodav> never tried dd for this
<BluesKaj> sudo  dd if=/dev/sdX(source) of=/dev/sdY(target)  bs=1M
<Volkodav> hmm let me try
<BluesKaj> it makes the iso file bootable as well
<BluesKaj> on the usb
<Volkodav> like so :  sudo dd if= /home/downloads/image/iso of=/media/bootflash bs =1M
<Volkodav> BluesKaj: what do I put for source? same file?
<Volkodav>  sudo dd if= /home/downloads/image/iso of=/media/bootflash/image.iso bs =1M <==== like that?
<BluesKaj> Volkodav, yes path to iso , then the target is the usb as listed in sudo parted -l
<Volkodav> it tells me usb is a directory
<BluesKaj> Volkodav, yes that looks good, is the usb formatted to fat32?
<Volkodav> should I erase previous install from there? It should recognize and offer to overwrite though?
<Volkodav> yes FAT32
<BluesKaj> I always format before writing an iso to a usb
<Volkodav> Ok I will reformat and try again
<BluesKaj> if you have fioles on the usb that you want to save, then copy them to a folder first in your ~/
<BluesKaj> files even
<Volkodav> dd: failed to open ‘/media/volkodav/Boot_Flash’: Is a directory
<Volkodav> or use /dev/sdc1 should not make a difference though
<BluesKaj> what's the usb look like in the terminal , sudo fdisk -l
<Volkodav> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15043088/
<BluesKaj>  your target is /dev/sdc , of=/dev/sdc
<Volkodav> So it did not like the mount point huh?
<Volkodav> How come it doesn't show any progress though? Just sits there like not doing anything/
<BluesKaj> instead of ‘/media/volkodav/Boot_Flash’ use /dev/sdc
<Volkodav> I did
<BluesKaj> it will there is a progress app you can insta;ll, but an OS iso might take 5-6 mins at the most
<Volkodav> I guess it's doing it's magic with no signs of actioon though
<BluesKaj> yup
<Volkodav> well looks like it is done - let me try to boot brb
<BluesKaj> sudo dd if=/dev/sdX | pv | sudo dd of=/dev/sdY bs=1M,  for dd with a progress indicator
<BluesKaj> install pv to use with it
<Volkodav> that's better - thanks
<Volkodav> I will
<BluesKaj> right
<Volkodav> Same error = missinoperating system
<Volkodav> I think it has nothing to do with netbootin or dd - it gets me same error on different boxes and different drives
<Volkodav> with different images too
<Volkodav> I have no clue - guess will try to burn a DVD tomorrow - I do not have any blancs around
<Volkodav> BluesKaj: Any ideas?
<BluesKaj> Volkodav, is usb boot enabled in your UEFI/BIOS ? and disable secure boot as well
<Volkodav> Pretty sure it is -I booted this box from USB before
<Volkodav> unless BIOS is acting up - let me check really quick
<Volkodav> BluesKaj: All good I do not get it
<Volkodav> I'll try and boot another box as soon it is done upgrading from that flash
<Volkodav> if it boots - then at least it will narrow down a problem for me
<BluesKaj> right
<BluesKaj> Volkodav, what about your file manager , does the usb show up ?
<Volkodav> Sure does
<Volkodav> Now it shows as ubuntu 16.04
<Volkodav> wait - all ther files are locked though
<Volkodav> well they are supposed though as read only right?
<BluesKaj> no, unless you have it so in properties/permissions
<BluesKaj> or it's not mounted
<Volkodav> it is mounted
<Volkodav> shows as me the owner and read only across the board
<Volkodav> should I change the permissions?
<BluesKaj> vol yes , you shiould have at least rw permissions
<BluesKaj> Volkodav,^
<Volkodav> hmm - does not let me - says read only file system?
<Volkodav> should I go as root ? It is all weird
<Volkodav> well root shows folders all right but still won;t let me change permissions
<BluesKaj> Volkodav, is the places panel in the file manager locked?
<Volkodav> nope
<BluesKaj> i'm on kde so things are a bit different here
<BluesKaj> well, I'm stumped
<BluesKaj> unless you try as a differnet user , never done that myself but I hear it works sometimes
<Volkodav> to burn as a different user you mean?
<BluesKaj> to boot the OS as a different user
<BluesKaj> if that's possible
<BluesKaj> anyway I have to help with dinner, so my irc day is over
#ubuntu+1 2016-02-14
<maslen> I'm trying to set up the aflize docker image (https://github.com/d33tah/aflize) , but when I run docker with "docker run -ti d33tah/afl-sid bash", I get an error: "System error: exec format error" . I'm on Ubuntu 16.04. This is my first time using docker, so I apologize for any noob mistakes.
<ngaio> I'm seeing severe graphical corruption with Qt programs in xenial
<ngaio> for example, bring up the About window in VLC
<lordievader> Good morning.
<ngaio> would anyone like to assist me in possibly filing a bug about severe graphics corruption with Qt programs in Xenial (assuming no one did already, which would be surprising)?
<enyc> ngaio: look up if its' already there in  https://bugs.launchpad.net/  ?? -- i'm not an expert on ubuntu bug reporting tbh
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<ngaio> BluesKaj, you're a KDE user right?
<BluesKaj> ngaio, yes
<ngaio> and/or packager
<BluesKaj> tester
<ngaio> have you seen or heard of severe graphical corruption with Qt programs in xenial?
<BluesKaj> no, just the odd freeze
<ngaio> e.g. About screen in VLC
<ngaio> I get only the title bar of the About window, which is the full screen width, and no content
<ngaio> do you see that?
<BluesKaj> no, I the about  popout
<BluesKaj> get
<BluesKaj> http://ibin.co/2WwBqlvq6MYH
<BluesKaj> that's what I'm getting
<ngaio> hmm okay. I wonder why I'm not. I'm running the standard Unity theme
<ngaio> my own PyQt program is severely corrupted and in fact doesn't even display
<BluesKaj> I'm on plasma 5.5.4
<BluesKaj> ngaio, got python3 ?
<lordievader> ngaio: Qt4 or Qt5?
<ngaio> python 3.5, Qt 5
<lordievader> Does it throw errors in the terminal?
<ngaio> yes, I don't recall exactly, but something about gtk widget
<ngaio> (i'm dual booting, in 15.10 at the moment)
<ngaio> the gtk widget error is surprising considering they're Qt programs
<lordievader> Yeah, that is quite odd.
<lordievader> Is it possible to pastebin your code?
<ngaio> I did a search on the specific error, and found bugs from 2011 relating to Qt 4
<ngaio> it's not just my code though - VLC shows the same problem
<ngaio> it gives the same error
<BluesKaj> how about 15.10 are you on unity there too? ot kde?
<BluesKaj> or
<ngaio> Unity & KDE on 15.10.... won't install KDE on 16.04 unless / until the bug with SSO is fixed
<ngaio> the telepathy bug
<BluesKaj> oh, telepathy, ,never use it
<lordievader> Wait, you have the problem on both 15.10 and 16.04?
<ngaio> lordievader, no, it only shows up in 16.04
<ngaio> in 15.10 it works as expected
<ngaio> I'll reboot into 16.04 now to get the exact error message on the terminal
<ngaio> to answer your question about my code, it's on launchpad as lp:rapid. You can get it with bzr. Don't run the setup.py though, I'm still coding that and in any case some dependencies can only be installed with pip :-D
<ngaio> screenshot is here: http://damonlynch.net/rapid/screenshots/beta/20160128rpd.png
<ngaio> brb
<ngaio> this the the VLC about window I'm seeing: http://ibin.co/2WwJn8jsja84
<ngaio> that shows the error messages on the console too
<lordievader> Hmm, at first I thought it was a problem with your application, specifically. But if more applications suffer the same fate it would make you think a library is the culprit.
<lordievader> !info vlc xenial
<ngaio> many Qt applications are totally unusable
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.2-3build1 (xenial), package size 1473 kB, installed size 4586 kB
<lordievader> Haven't run (Kubuntu) Xenial for a while myself, but last time I ran it I didn't notice any problems.
<ngaio> what's odd is that VirtualBox seems to work okay
<ngaio> at least the main windows and the preferences
<ngaio> I dont' dare start an actual VM
<lordievader> Why not?
<BluesKaj> one thing I did notice is thay 16.04 is much slower to load tje desktop after boot and packages than 14.04, and I'm dual booting both OSs on the same ssd
 * BluesKaj opens the blinds to get more light
<ngaio> lordievader, because I don't want VirtualBox breaking at the moment when it tries to load another O/S.
<maslen> Does docker require an x64 host ?
<ngaio> aha! when I run my app with Motif style, it works
<ngaio> so it's a Qt theme problem
<lordievader> Oehh, would you mind submitting a bug report for that?
<ngaio> yes I'm just trying to figure out what the default theme is
<BluesKaj> maslen, not to worry 16.04 is multiarch by default
<ngaio> lordievader, do you know what package I should file it against?
<ngaio> I have no idea what the default Qt theme under Unity is called
<BluesKaj> orange and purple :-)
<maslen> BluesKaj: What does that mean?
<BluesKaj> oh and brown
<ngaio> maslen, we're talking about the default theme for Qt programs that are run under the Unity desktop
<lordievader> ngaio: I think the theme is called breeze, but I am not sure if that is a seperate package and/or if Unity uses that by default.
<maslen> ngaio: And I was asking about docker :)
<BluesKaj> docker can run on both 32 and 64bit
<BluesKaj> it's been around since kde3
<BluesKaj> and gnome
<BluesKaj> maslen, are you talking about the container app or the graphical panel ?...there seems to be a duplicate name for 2 differnt applications
<BluesKaj> !docker
<maslen> the container app. docker.io
<k1l> who runs 32bit hosts anyway
<BluesKaj> because when I refernced docker in muon this what I got: "Docker is a docking application (WindowMaker dock app) which acts as a system tray for any desktop environment"
<BluesKaj> Think the packagers better come up with a new name for the docking app in the DE
<maslen> k1l: I've been using x86 because of ASAN : https://github.com/mirrorer/afl/blob/master/docs/notes_for_asan.txt
<k1l> maslen: you are aware that this is not a real issue on todays ram sizes? 32bit is going to die slowly. faster than flash, but still slowly. chrome dropped 32bit support. first linux distributions dropping 32bit isos.
<ngaio> bug #1545450 is filed
<ubottu> bug 1545450 in unity (Ubuntu) "Severe Qt visual corruption with default Qt theme under Unity" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1545450
<maslen> k1l: I can only allocate so much RAM to my VMs
<k1l> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseSchedule  doesnt have the schedule for the pointreleases so far
<TheOnlyBouncer> good day
<TheOnlyBouncer> i have a Lenovo yoga 2-11 which is running the current alpha for 16.04 but i am getting occasional total system freezes. Since i can not do anything, is there a way to debug this to commit a bug report?
<TheOnlyBouncer> its running a Intel Pentium N3520 processor
<TheOnlyBouncer> and it seem to happen mostly during gpu access
<TheOnlyBouncer> i must admit that i did not try another distro or version of ubuntu yet (since i really wanted a 4.4 kernel or newer), but i rather figure out how to debug this :)
<penguin42> TheOnlyBouncer: Do you have it connected to a network and can you log in when it fails?
<penguin42> TheOnlyBouncer: Also, how dead is it - e.g. does the capslock key still change the state of the capslock LED ?
<TheOnlyBouncer> penguin42, nothing reacts anymore, at all, total system freeze (ie. keyboard not reacting etc)
<TheOnlyBouncer> otherwise i would have switched to a terminal and did some debugging
<TheOnlyBouncer> did not try if i could ssh in it when crashed though
<penguin42> TheOnlyBouncer: Worth a try, otherwise, file a bug anyway - probably   ubuntu-bug linux     just after you reboot
<TheOnlyBouncer> penguin42, are there any automated logs for crashes that get fetched this way?
<TheOnlyBouncer> to be honest, i would rather find out what actually goes wrong so i can hotpatch it
<TheOnlyBouncer> i kind of need that system running
<penguin42> TheOnlyBouncer: Yeh that can be tricky depending what broke
<penguin42> TheOnlyBouncer: I'd start by seeing if you can ssh in, if you can then that makes it a LOT easier to see what's going on
<penguin42> TheOnlyBouncer: But check /var/log/syslog and syslog.1 or kernel.log and kern.log.1  to  see if they have anything from the crash, but if it crashes hard it often can't write the logs
<TheOnlyBouncer> hmm ok will try, thanks
<TheOnlyBouncer> i don't think it is a kernel panic, which makes me happy :P since that would definitely shown anything
<penguin42> TheOnlyBouncer: There are some other tricks as well - e.g. if you can get it to fail while it's in text mode console then you might be able to see a crash message - but it's quite hard if it just stops
<alkisg_away> Has anyone experienced problems in xenial with services not starting on boot _some_ times?
<alkisg> E.g. network-manager, dnsmasq, even lightdm...
<alkisg> Maybe one out of 20 boots or so
 * alkisg has seen that in 3 different installations so far
<lordievader> Haven't noticed it yet. Is this a recent trend?
<alkisg> I'm not sure, I've been using xenial on one pc since months, but I only rebooted it once per month or so... the other 3 installations are recent, from 2 to 20 days old, and they all have the issue
<lordievader> Hmm, haven't booted my Xenial install in a while. But I can't remember such as issue happening.
<alkisg> Thanks, I'll check more and file a bug report on that then :)
#ubuntu+1 2017-02-06
<KCmetro> re: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1970289
<KCmetro> I updated sources.list from yakkety to zesty, ran update & dist-upgrade
<KCmetro> but ran into issues, so i'm going back to yakkety
<KCmetro> i backed up the sources.list and went ahead and put it back to the way it was before
<KCmetro> tried update & dist-upgrade, didn't work
<KCmetro> i'm going to wait 'til april for zesty, how do i set it back to 100% yakkety without any zesty in there?
<KCmetro> the issue i ran into was dns related, able to nslookup google.com but unable to ping it, although by IP address works
<KCmetro> tried remedying that but didn't work
<KCmetro> so trying to revert back so there's no zesty
<KCmetro> how do i do that?
<valorie> KCmetro: downgrade is not supported
<KCmetro> that's too bad
<KCmetro> have to rebuild entire system
<valorie> just do a backup and re-install
<valorie> it's always a good idea to do a backup before doing an upgrade anyway
<valorie> especially to an alpha version
 * valorie has been running zesty with few to no problems since ..... 2 months at least
<valorie> but that's Kubuntu
#ubuntu+1 2017-02-09
<enyc> Hrrm... 16.04.2 day today, apparently
<k1l> no
<k1l> wait, i mean: yes :)
<enyc> k1l: oh?
 * k1l is so used to delaying 16.04.2 :X
<enyc> k1l: should ubuntu-MATE and all the oter variants come out ta some time?
<k1l> enyc: that depends on the teams itself. most do pointreleases
<k1l> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2017-February/004029.html  this doesnt sound to promising
<enyc> eh-oh =)
<enyc> k1l: thankyou for pointer to ubuntu-relase list
<enyc> k1l: new (perfectly reasonable imho) delay message on the list too =)
<k1l> enyc: thanks for the ping :)
<enyc> interestingly, generated MATE images
<caravena> Please open bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1497641 , bug Not Private
<ubottu> Error: launchpad bug 1497641 not found
<k1l_> is it your bug? you can mark that as not private yourself
<caravena> My report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1663342
<ubottu> Error: Could not gather data from Launchpad for bug #1663342 (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1663342). The error has been logged
#ubuntu+1 2017-02-10
<ngaio> After the most recent update the ctrl keys now act like the super key. Has anyone else seen this?
<ngaio> Control L is now Super L, and likewise for the right-side keys
<ngaio> oh, nevermind, somehow my Kinesis ergonomic keyboard got its layout setting messed up :-/
#ubuntu+1 2017-02-12
<dr4c4n> I'm not sure if other people are having the same issue on 17.04 that I am, but a recent upgrade just broke the viewpane in evolution on ubuntu gnome
<dr4c4n> I found a post on an arch forum that describes the exact issue I'm having, but I am unsure how to "downgrade" the package
<dr4c4n> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=223046
<flocculant> not seen that mentioned here
<dr4c4n> this is the link where the person is having the same issue as me in arch, but I tried apt-cache search for the package but I can't find it
<dr4c4n> I would really like to use the integrated pgp features, but at the moment I'm unable to actually read my mail
<dr4c4n> does anyone know how to downgrade or find that particular package?
<flocculant> dr4c4n: first perhaps you should make sure you've got an install that's a bit out of date - or earlier version so you don't get caught out - but I'd try grabbing 'latest' working from http://packages.ubuntu.com and dpkg -i that version
<flocculant> I've had to do similar with lightdm to prove when a bug occurred
<dr4c4n> flocculant: the problem is i'm not sure what it is called, as I apt-cache searched for the package, but I do not believe it's named the same thing on ubuntu as it is on arch
<flocculant> btw - not using gnome/ubuntu here so don't actually see the issue
<dr4c4n> basically the view pane of the email shows up as completely white and if you mouse over the content, it is still there, but you can't see it
<flocculant> dr4c4n: probably not - but look for 2.14.3 perhaps
<flocculant> as I said - not ubuntu nor gnome here - don't use evolution :)
<dr4c4n> I just installed Thunderbird, but wanted to test out the integrated pgp key content for evolution.. actually found a bug in an old version for email encryption on evolution
<dr4c4n> (and wanted to see if that was fixed in the latest version)
<flocculant> only zesty evoluton bug is bug 1654045
<ubottu> bug 1654045 in evolution (Ubuntu) "/usr/bin/evolution:11:_cogl_check_extension:_cogl_feature_check:update_base_winsys_features:_cogl_winsys_renderer_connect:cogl_renderer_connect" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1654045
<flocculant> reported
<dr4c4n> also this bug can't be automatically reported, as the program doesn't crash, you just can't see the email view pane.
<flocculant> ubuntu-bug evolution then
<dr4c4n> ok thanks, I'll do that.. and then try to figure out how to downgrade that package, but first I need to find it's name
<dr4c4n> is there any log of apt-get update
<dr4c4n> ?
<flocculant> yea > /var/log/apt
<dr4c4n> awesome I will check there now, and find the name of the package.
<flocculant> check either history or term
<flocculant> depends how you do things there
<flocculant> anyway - check http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=webkit2gtk&suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names
<flocculant> ignore -dev, -dbg and -doc
<flocculant> look for a likely version, grab it, dpkg -i it, apt upgrade if it fails will get you to current
<dr4c4n> I think that I don't want current as that is the one that broke the viewpane.
<flocculant> yea but if it breaks worse - get back to current
<flocculant> what you need to be doing is prove 'when' it breaks
<flocculant> you ARE running a dev version of *buntu :)
<dr4c4n> so first off I'm reporting the bug, and then I'm going to try to downgrade that package
<flocculant> dr4c4n: well
<flocculant> dr4c4n: first off I would downgrade the package to when it works
<flocculant> then I would upgrade and report when it was broken - then you can at least state the last version of 'package' when it worked for you
<flocculant> bug 1656399 is one I did for light-locker - which turned out to be lightdm and affecting ubuntu as well as xubuntu
<ubottu> bug 1656399 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "Unable to unlock session after suspend using lightdm-gtk-greeter." [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1656399
<dr4c4n> I'm still trying to find that webkit package, and it's not being shown in the dpkg or apt logs
<dr4c4n> so I'm not sure how to fix my issue..
<flocculant> dr4c4n: not sure how to help - did it 'stop' showing e-mails?
<flocculant> or was it always like it - in which case perhaps you installed with broken version?
<flocculant> don't use evolution - so don't know what's gone on during the cycle
<dr4c4n> so evolution was working perfectly fine
<flocculant> other people are more likely to
<dr4c4n> I did an apt-get update / upgrade
<dr4c4n> after the upgrade, something was installed that made the message pane not visible, what I mean is the information is there, but the entire pane is completely white
<dr4c4n> and I can't select it to see it
<dr4c4n> but when I mouse over, it shows content is there because in the status window it shows that you can do information with what is currently under the mouse.
<flocculant> yea - I know what you're saying - do you at least know which date it was?
<dr4c4n> today
<dr4c4n> I haven't done an update for a while, but as of friday I could see my mail, now today I can't
<flocculant> ok - so how do you upgrade packages? manually? let the system do whatever it wants? was it a security update? have you stopped auto security updates?
<dr4c4n> I upgrade packages manually
<dr4c4n> typing in apt-get update, apt-get upgrade
<flocculant> if it happened today then it is logged - find the logs :)
<dr4c4n> apt-get dist-upgrade
<flocculant> ok - so should be in the term.log
<flocculant> dr4c4n: cat /var/log/apt/term.log |pastebinit
<dr4c4n> thanks, doing so now
<dr4c4n> http://pastebin.com/dWNUGaYR
<dr4c4n> pretty sure it's line 343
<flocculant> ok - so grab an earlier version
<flocculant> must be someone else who can help there if you're not sure
<dr4c4n> so the package is libwebkit2gtk-4.0-37
<dr4c4n> but I can't see any previous packages
<dr4c4n> when I do apt-cache showpkg
<dr4c4n> I'm about to leave it, and hope that on the next upgrade it fixes things..
<dr4c4n> for now I'll switch to thunderbird.
<dr4c4n> I have no idea how to individually downgrade
<flocculant> and that's what causes issues - if you can't work out what's happened - and then can't report issue - evolution will still be broken for you unless it fixes some other way
<flocculant> and the rest
 * flocculant blames DalekSec 
<dr4c4n> it says the latest version of the package was installed because of a security issue
<dr4c4n> at least on xenial
<dr4c4n> http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/libwebkit2gtk-4.0-37-gtk2
<dr4c4n> there's no earlier version available in apt, which is the recommended method of downgrading..
<flocculant> so report a bug against that package - manually if nned be
<flocculant> at least you know which package to downgrade to prove it now
<dr4c4n> yes
<dr4c4n> the problem is
<dr4c4n> figuring out how to downgrade
<flocculant> yea - you'll need to find the package and then dpkg -i
<flocculant> which I said some time ago
<dr4c4n> alright thanks
#ubuntu+1 2018-02-05
<yabianchi> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  cukkzqmxi: Stravy Drone chu ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<yabianchi> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  mtgjg: Laif Anaak[m] Nach0z ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<yabianchi> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  hrsvdsqhl: ubottu furkan ChunkzZ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<yabianchi> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  cihwu: Elimin8er naught101 BLZbubba ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<yabianchi> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  vvhjxtrz: Nach0z jje Night___ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<yabianchi> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  mhimo: jje ahasenack rbasak ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<furkan> well... that was interesting
<tsimonq2> ^
<valorie> in the sense that no, it is not interesting
<valorie> I fail to understand why the trolls bother
<tsimonq2> Not in a good way!
<tsimonq2> lol
<jackpot51> TJ-: Have you had any more thoughts about the QEMU hangs?
<BLZbubba> jackpot51: what kind of qemu hangs?
<BLZbubba> ok i set up dhcp using netplan.  however, it looks like dhclient is getting a (good) address first -- and then systemd-networkd grabs a different address 30 seconds later
<BLZbubba> i told netplan to use networkd
<BLZbubba> ah it was a hook left over from cloud-init, which --purge fixed.  
<BLZbubba> not a bug.  yay
<dax> anyone seen an ETA yet for Linux 4.15 in bionic?
<dax> (assuming that it's still happening)
<TJ-> I wish it'd go for 4.16, I suspect a lot of regression patches still to come for 4.15
<dax> 4.16 is coming out too late in the release cycle, I assume
<BLZbubba> hmm, bionic + netplan + systemd-networkd -- it looks like once my system has an ip address, it keeps using that system with DHCP even if the server gives us another one
<BLZbubba> but i can't figure out where it is storing the address
<BLZbubba> dhclient works correctly
<GPenguin> friendly greetings, haha
<GPenguin> are the daily snapshots tested?
<GPenguin> for artful i downloaded 4 isos and all had a boot error. checksum was okay
<nacc> GPenguin: artful is not this channel
<nacc> GPenguin: you want #ubuntu
<GPenguin> the mention of artful was meant as example to support the question whether daily snapshots (of bionic) are checked 
<hggdh> yes, they are
<hggdh> GPenguin: see http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<hggdh> GPenguin: so you can help testing in the field if you want
<GPenguin> that is a very useful site, thanks for linking it
#ubuntu+1 2018-02-06
<BLZbubba> ok i think this is a legitimate bug here
<BLZbubba> using the bionic uec image, all of my qemu-kvm vms get the same DUID in systemd-networkd
<BLZbubba> which systemd-networkd uses as the DHCP identifier instead of the MAC address
<BLZbubba> so all my vms got the same IP
<BLZbubba> and it is a catch 22 from what I can tell because netplan doesn't appear to have a way to set the client identifier to MAC.
<hggdh> nacc_: got a question for you, if you do not mind
<nacc_> hggdh: sure
<nacc_> (i'm a bit distracted and short-tempered due to php, but i'm here :)
<hggdh> nacc_: we had, of old, some jenkins instances to deal with tests -- both ISO and kernel
<hggdh> do they still exist?
<nacc_> hggdh: i thought so ... let me ask
<nacc_> powersj: --^ do you konw?
<hggdh> we set them up in... 201x, and at least as of some 3 years ago they were still in place
<nacc_> yeah i thought i've seen some jobs go through for them, but powersj is my goto jenkins person
<hggdh> I was looking for them, but the only jenkins instance I can find is for a few server tests
<hggdh> nacc_: also, being short-tempered with php is, regrettably, not uncommon 
<nacc_> hggdh: :) not at the language itsellf (luckily i don't have to use it), but with the migration to 7.2 -- lots of entanglement in bionic-proposed right now
<hggdh> yep, was reading on -release on the woes
<hggdh> there is https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/, but seems dead
<nacc_> hggdh: if we don't hear back today, i'll ask around tmrw
<hggdh> nacc_: no problem... for whatever reason I decided to check on the work we were doing for QA whenI left Canonical...
<hggdh> masochism?
<nacc_> lol
<powersj> hggdh: That jenkins you linked to me is dead. I talked to the desktop folks in NYC and we wanted to try to get results on there again, but haven't made much progress
<hggdh> so no other place where we run ISO tests?
<powersj> I'm in the process of getting the ISO tests for server made public
<hggdh> ack, thank you
<powersj> the things I run are inside canonical
<nacc_> powersj: thanks for the info
<hggdh> yes, it would be nice to have visibility again. Thank you both
<iGullyGuy> Can I test Ubuntu 18?
<amd64> yup
<iGullyGuy> How?
<amd64> upgrade to the latest ubuntu using `sudo so-release-upgrade`
<amd64> then run `sudo do-release-upgrade -d`
<amd64> make sure your computer is fully up to date
<iGullyGuy> Cheers
<amd64> iGullyGuy good luck!
#ubuntu+1 2018-02-07
<Rihards91> Hello! Could anybody help me with internet problem? I am using ubuntu 18.04 development branch and everything works good, but i cant connect to ethernet. it shows that Wired is connected, but with question mark. On 16.04 everything worked great.
<Gargravarr> hi all, i'm trying out Bionic prior to release and think i've found an issue with systemd-resolved
<Gargravarr> on two fresh installs, without resolvconf installed,  run into the same issue discussed here: https://github.com/systemd/systemd/issues/6976
<Gargravarr> is this a known issue?
<Han> Hi there, running a kickstart for bb I run into dhclient saying: "Can't initialize context: failure"
<Han> Same happens if I try to run dhclient ens160 from the console in vsphere.
<Odd_Bloke> Gargravarr: Could you look for bugs in the systemd package and if you don't find anything appropriate file one, please?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd
<gopal> is this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1745646 fixed in ubuntu 18?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1745646 in linux (Ubuntu) "Battery drains when laptop is off (shutdown)" [Medium,Triaged]
<hggdh> gopal: ask I told you eralier, you are barking at the wrong tree. This is a kernel bug. So it is either the kernel channel, or upstream. Asking the same question over and over again will NOT help.
<hggdh> gopal: and, anyways, the bug you posted *clearly* states it is triaged. Ergo, not fixed.
<hggdh> gopal: in other words: please *stop* asking here about this bug. First and last warning.
<gopal> features of ubuntu 18? detailed
<hggdh> gopal: I do not understand your question. By the way, there is no Ubuntu 18. There is a 18.04 and a 18.10
<gopal> what will be new in 18.04?
<gopal> anything new related to power management ?
<hggdh> gopal: perhaps. Kernel, so far, is expected to be 4.15, which has some changes in power management
<lotuspsychje> gopal: how about you test yourself the daily in a liveusb?
<gopal> suport for amd r5 m430?
<lotuspsychje> gopal: see the new goodies yourself?
<hggdh> gopal: no idea, I do not have AMDs. Whatever the kernel supports
<gopal> tried but don't booot
<donofrio> is there a tar squishfs version of 18.04 for cloud server anywhere?
<hggdh> donofrio: perhaps one of these? https://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/bionic/
<hggdh> but tarballs... IDK
<Odd_Bloke> How can I get to a PTY on bionic (in the way I would have with Ctrl-Alt-F3 in the past)?
<hggdh> Odd_Bloke: here Ctrl-Alt-F[2345] work
<hggdh> Odd_Bloke: actually: PTY1 brings me the login screen, PTY2 is the current session, and PTY[345] are pseudo-terminals
#ubuntu+1 2018-02-08
<Odd_Bloke> hggdh: Hmm, interesting, PTY[12] are the same for me, but Ctrl-Alt-F[3456] just blank my screen (leaving my mouse cursor on screen).
#ubuntu+1 2018-02-09
<blue1> has anyone tried 18.04 kubuntu?
<valorie> blue1: lots of people, actually
<blue1> Is it pretty stable to try yet?
<valorie> yes
<valorie> I intend to upgrade at beta time
<Fritigern>  I haven;t followed the current release cycle, at which stage are we currently? Has 18.04 hit alpha yet?
<blue1> Fritigern: here is the release schedule:  http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/10/ubuntu-18-04-lts-release-schedule
<blue1> I usually wait till at least the first beta
<blue1> i think I will wait till May 15 on this.  IIrc they are switching from X11 to wayland -- and I don't expect that will be trouble free.  
<hggdh> blue1: no, 18.04 will default to X11, with Wayland as an option
<caravena> Hello, When linux will be published (4.15.0-9.10)?
<caravena> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/4.15.0-9.10/+build/14326410
<caravena> "amd64 - Pending publication"
<swein> hail mateys. Latest dev update on my intel iris 580 getting checkboarding wehn scrolling, , already submitted bug report. anyone have guidance on if I should be running any specific drivers for intel GPU?
<bundito> Is 18.04 reasonably usable lately? I know it's still a pre-release, just thinking of experimenting.
<swein> bundito it's been fine for me. latest upgrade has som eweird intel IGPU artifacts, but smooth mostly
<swein> active chat
 * Odd_Bloke upgraded to it from artful, and has had no significant problems.
#ubuntu+1 2018-02-10
<lotuspsychje> 13mb bionic updates, xorg is now default on dailys
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-18-04-lts-daily-builds-now-use-xorg-by-default-instead-of-wayland-519744.shtml
<john_rambo> Hi, I am getting this error while updating >>> https://paste2.org/H2bMJdfG
<john_rambo> ?
<tomreyn> john_rambo: your mirror.pramati.com apt repository may be broken. did you 'sudo apt update'?
<john_rambo> tomreyn, https://paste2.org/wCWCvvGI
<tomreyn> john_rambo: and does the dist-upgrade work now?
<john_rambo> tomreyn, No .. Same error
<tomreyn> so something's wrong with this mirror server, i guess
<john_rambo> tomreyn, Trying another morror now ...
<tomreyn> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<tomreyn> the pramati one is 2 days behind for bionic, a week behind for trusty
<john_rambo> tomreyn, Using main mirror ... running apt-get update atm
<flocculant> anyone seeing flashing text at the grub screen lately - other than whoever marked it as affecting them :p
<flocculant> bug 1748028
<ubottu> bug 1748028 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "Flashing text at bottom of grub menu" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1748028
#ubuntu+1 2019-02-05
<iomari> greetings: https://pastebin.com/gBzx1ps5
<guiverc> iomari, fyi: you may get a better response with a short summary; many people won't open links without knowing what's expected inside it..
<tomreyn> iomari: i agree with guiverc. but i did read what you posted. have you verified that the network issues ar enot just DNS related?
<tomreyn> or that it's maybe a routing issue?
<iomari> guiverc: thanks. I'm having serious issues with my network settings. I'm using network manager and my network religiously just stops working for no apparent reason making me reboot a few time before it starts to work again. here is the link to a more detaile dexplanation: https://pastebin.com/gBzx1ps5
<iomari> tomreyn: Not a routing issue. I'm sure of that.
<tomreyn> iomari: so what about dns?
<iomari> tomreyn: I was just about to say its not a dns promlem when I checked my resolv.conf and I see it has bee modified to show my localhost. I will watch it to see if that is the cause. If so, what is spntaneously changing it?
<tomreyn> iomari: localhost is default there, that's how systemd-resolved works
<iomari> tomreyn: I just remmebered. It can't be that because when the problem arises, I also can't reach my local netwrk with has nothing to do with dns.
<tomreyn> iomari: so you address resources on your local network by ip addresses only?
<iomari> yes
<tomreyn> iomari: so it has to be something lower level, i agree. are you able to reproduce the issue?
<iomari> tomreyn: no. it happens randomly. I think. I haven't been able to see any pattern.
<iomari> ubfortunately, as I'm writing this, it's working normal.
<tomreyn> iomari: unless you can, quite precisely, tell when it happened last, i suggest you wait for it to happen again and note down the time when it does, then come back to seek more support.
<iomari> tomreyn: well not exactly. I'm using wifi because my lan port is in that twilight zone mode that I'm referring to.
<iomari> tomreyn: ok here we go. I just retarted network manager and both the lan and wifi have no configuration. Yet they both have config files in network manager.
<tomreyn> iomari: so your lan stopped working a while when it initially worked after boot, and your wireless still works, but could also fail any time?
<tomreyn> oh
<tomreyn> so you created those configuration files yourself?
<iomari> yes
<iomari> no, I mean I used network manager
<iomari> no dhcp
<iomari> tomreyn: I forgot, my wifi is set for dhcp ad it has come back up but my lan, which is want i want, still has not settings.
<tomreyn> so you used the network manager applet to create configurations for your ethernet and wireless NICs, and those configurations don't use DHCP? both correct?
<iomari> wifi dhcp, lan static
<iomari> tomreyn: sorry. had a power outage. Last I sent was that my wifi is dhcp and my lan is static
<tomreyn> iomari: ok. so did oyu say your lan egnerally doesn't work, or just that it had failed already when we were chatting, before the power outage?
<iomari> the lan hasnt work since 5 minutes after my last boot. the power outage didnt affect the laptop of course so I'm talking about 5 minutes after my first boot a few hours ago.
<tomreyn> oh okay. can you post your full dmesg? alterantively, just: journalctl -b -p4 | nc termbin.com 9999
<iomari> ok, 1 sec .........
<iomari> https://termbin.com/kz57
<tomreyn> iomari: okay, look over this output, those are warnings (or worse) from your latest boot. someof it is quite self-explanatory so you should be able to fix this yourself.
<tomreyn> (you're running a pre-release so support on this is limited, too.)
<iomari> I'm looking now. Thanks
<tomreyn> those things you can't work out we can discuss later when you're done with those you could tackle
<iomari> ok. I'm on it
#ubuntu+1 2019-02-06
<murthy> tomreyn: do you have 19.04?
<tomreyn> murthy: no, why?
<tomreyn> actually scratch the "why", i got to run, ttyl.
<murthy> tomreyn: see you later
#ubuntu+1 2019-02-08
<guiverc_d> should a 18.04.2 daily report 18.04.2 as lsb_release description, or in neofetch  (it says 18.04.1 & I want to make sure I've downloaded the correct one for this qa-test..)
<lotuspsychje> guiverc_d: .2 delayed to 14/2
<guiverc_d> thanks lotuspsychje; it's a qa-test - trying to ensure I downloaded the correct ISO  (cdimage.ubu..bionic/daily-live/current/bionic)  before I do install test
<lotuspsychje> ah kk nvm me then
<guiverc_d> vagely i think all lts .2, .3, .4 etc report .1 where I'm looking which is I think the issue (I'm looking wrong place) - but I'm unprecise memory-wise often..
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: you know this? <guiverc_d> should a 18.04.2 daily report 18.04.2 as lsb_release description, or in neofetch  (it says 18.04.1 & I want to make sure I've downloaded the correct one for this qa-test..)
<Bashing-om> guiverc_d: Think Adam C advised will see as 18.04.1 .
<guiverc_d> thanks lotuspsychje  & Bashing-om -- i'll continue qa-testing
<Bashing-om> guiverc_d: Yup "
<Bashing-om>   * base-files is still sitting in proposed (meaning various parts of
<Bashing-om>     the OS will consider themselves "18.04.1" still), and the ISO
<Bashing-om>     labels still read "Beta" instead of "Release" because of the above."
<guiverc_d> :)   Bashing-om -- that's helps put my mind @ ease :)
<Bashing-om> guiverc_d: :) A good side effect for doing UWN summaries :P
<guiverc_d> :)   I just noted 'install 18.04.2 LTS' anyway in menu  -- confirmation from my system now !
<guiverc_d> :)   concur, much of the little i know is from uwn summaries.
<Gargoyle> Hi.
<Gargoyle> Can anyone help me getting AMD gfx driver working - or a 4.20 kernel? I've tried pretty much everything sensible I can find on google for gfx driver and 4.20.0 and 4.20.7 kernels from kernel.ubuntu.com installed with the .debs and dpkg just hang with absolutely no output (with vt.handoff removed from boot cmd) so I'm not sure they are installing properly. I'm at a bit of a dead-end.
<Gargoyle> The card shows up with "lspci -nn | grep -E 'VGA|Display'" and "lshw -c video" shows it as unclaimed.
<Gargoyle> brb, rebooting
<Gargoyle> OK. It's not hanging. I noticed the HD drive blinking so I left it for a few seconds and now I am ssh'd in, but the monitor is stuck on my EFI boot loader ! :/
<Gargoyle> Ahh. Useful info... maybe:- https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/RntsGxtNDS/
<tomreyn> Gargoyle: have you looke dfor the firmware?
<tomreyn> try https://people.freedesktop.org/~agd5f/radeon_ucode/vg20/
<Gargoyle> Oh. Thanks tomreyn 
<Gargoyle> tomreyn: Will I need to compile a kernel - or should dropping them into the filesystem suffice?
<tomreyn> Gargoyle: just drop them in /lib/firmware/amdgpu
<tomreyn>  /lib/firmware/amdgpu/vega20_sos.bin specifically
<Gargoyle> Will give that a go shortly. Booted into windows to install the driver there just to make sure the card was ok. And now it's installing blooming updates because I've not used windows since Christmas! :/
<tomreyn> hopefully windows will stoill load afterwards ;)
#ubuntu+1 2019-02-09
<Gargoyle> tomreyn: You are my hero!!! 
<tomreyn> Gargoyle: ;-)
<Gargoyle> All 3 screens running happy at 2560x1440!
<tomreyn> which card is this?
<Gargoyle> Radeon VII
<tomreyn> cute
<tomreyn> monster
<Gargoyle> Kernel 5.0 was looking for *_te.bin which is not in that list you linked to. But 4.20.7 is happy! :-)
<tomreyn> that's *_te.bin in addition to vega20_sos.bin or instead of it?
<Gargoyle> Not sure, I only saw the te.bin filename in the dmesg error
<Gargoyle> One other thing you might be able to help with. When I get an official kernel update, my EFI gets updated and it picks that one by default. But after manually installing 4.20.7, the EFI still defaults to 4.19. Is there something I can trigger to get it to do the same as if it was a normal kernel update.
<Gargoyle> I'm not sure I want to remove the official kernel just yet.
<tomreyn> it happens that there's ome delay until the latest firmwares become available. but most of the time agd5f releases it just in time.
<tomreyn> Gargoyle: update-grub doesn't add it?
<Gargoyle> I don't use grub. I've got rEFInd.
<tomreyn> oh, i'm not familiar with that
<Gargoyle> Maybe because the upgrade to 19.04 had helpfully re-installed grub for me, it's updating the wrong menu.
<tomreyn> on an uefi system, grub installs its first stage on the efi, and that's all there is in term of linux by default. you can add more and change things using efibootmgr. when grub loads, the grub menu loads from /boot as in the past, and so are kernels and initrd
<tomreyn> so *if you use grub* you need to make sure /boot/grub/grub.cfg contains all the kernels you may want to run (in case the "update-grub" command misses some)
<tomreyn> so there is no wrong grub menu really
<Gargoyle> rEFInd is similar, but it doesn't "need" the same config stuff. It's scans the HD's in your system for things it knows how to boot. So it just finds all the kernels in /boot automagically
<Gargoyle> Just not sure what triggers it to pick a particular one by default. But I'll leave that for another day!
<tomreyn> grub would also add all kernels it finds in /boot
<tomreyn> plus some other kernels if those are found by os-prober
<Gargoyle> but you have to run grub install ?
<Gargoyle> or grub update?
<tomreyn> grub-install does nothing but placing the grub stage 1 onto the esp
<tomreyn> grub-update updates grub.cfg with kernels it finds
<tomreyn> err update-grub i mean
<tomreyn> "grub update" does not exist
<Gargoyle> rEFInd does it automatically each boot
<Gargoyle> It's saved me a few times when I "lost" my windows boot... or vice-versa
<tomreyn> i see. update-grub is also triggered when kernel packages are installed or removed
<Gargoyle> So I eventually made it my default boot loader in EFI and removed grub
<Gargoyle> Anyway. Thanks for the help. Much appreciated that I finished the day with my new gfx card installed and working. :-)
<tomreyn> :) enjoy it.
#ubuntu+1 2019-02-10
<chigong> can anyone think of any reasons hexchat on ubuntu 19.04 would (vanilla setup) not have write permissions for file transfers
<lotuspsychje> chigong: are you using the hexchat snap pergaps?
<lotuspsychje> *perhaps
<chigong> yes i am
<chigong> is that a likely issue
<lotuspsychje> chigong: for snap problems you need to contact the maintainer of the snap, see also permissions on installed snaps in the software center
<lotuspsychje> chigong: an alternative is to install hexchat from apt
<lotuspsychje> aka: sudo apt install hexchat
<chigong> i think ill run with that 
<lotuspsychje> you see, its the users choice to install snaps or packages from the repos chigong 
<chigong> you know that software center is it just a frontend for the commands sudo apt-get install hexchat
<lotuspsychje> i'm aware of that yes
<chigong> i dont known the difference 
<lotuspsychje> but in the software centre there are 2 hexchats available, did you notice?
<chigong> im asking for clarification im the one that doesnt know for sure
<chigong> i did after u asked if was a snap 
<lotuspsychje> ah you mean between the cli way and software center way
<chigong> yeah
<lotuspsychje> i see
<lotuspsychje> you can choose chigong 
<chigong> any pros cons or is it just a matter of preference same same
<lotuspsychje> chigong: with apt, you can see whats happening better
<chigong> cheers aye 
<lotuspsychje> ; )
#ubuntu+1 2020-02-03
<tomreyn> FurretUber: you might want to (try to) work with the folks in #intel-gfx on this, or just do what they recommend for debugging on their how-to-report-bugs link in /topic
<tarzeau> how to get rid of chromium snap, i can't rebuild 79.0.3945.130 on 20.04
<tarzeau> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/colmap which version would final focal get? 3.5 or 3.6?
<lotuspsychje> tarzeau: the #ubuntu-release guys might know that
<tarzeau> lotuspsychje: thanks
<lotuspsychje> tarzeau: you just got into a focal spam :p
<lotuspsychje> might need to repeat it bit later :p
<tarzeau> lotuspsychje: great now i know where that is :)
<lotuspsychje> tarzeau: no sweat, maybe try again now its silent :p
<lotuspsychje> and usa waking up
<lotuspsychje> Ussat: not beta yet, check the schedule in the topic
<Ussat> Thanks
<lotuspsychje> Ussat: we always need early testers, so feel free to try the daily iso
<Ussat> That be the plan :)
<Ussat> I am useing Ubuntu LTS more and more here so ya
<Ussat> Building a burner VM now
<Ussat> Assuming this channel (ubuntu+1) will always be around so I can set to autojoin ?
<sorin-mihai> trying to boot ubuntu 20.04 installer on a server with NVMe drives in Intel VROC RAID. I can see the drives just fine with the 18.04 installer, but not with the 20.04 one. also, the igxbe driver isn't loaded in the 20.04 installer, even though it loads fine in the 18.04 one. are these known bugs or do i have to do something special to load the needed drivers?
<lotuspsychje> Ussat: #ubuntu+1 is used for every new devel release, so also non-lts versions
<lotuspsychje> that said, sure you can autojoin
<Ussat> Thanks
<Ussat> Thanks, pulling a daily now
<lotuspsychje> !final | Ussat funfact
<ubottu> Ussat funfact: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Focal and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 20.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade » in a terminal.
<Ussat> NIce
<Ussat> Thankyas
<lotuspsychje> just keep in mind, its not the lts upgrade way, as 18.04 would upgrade when 20.04.1 comes out to cut more bugs out
<Ussat> Right, no prob,
<sorin-mihai> or, better, rephrase my question, is there a way to make sure that in the installer image there are certain drivers/modules that i want? i noticed that dm-integrity is also not available as a kernel module
<Ussat> Ya thats how I would upgrade LTS....I am doin this just to get an "early look", help squash bugs etc. We use Ubuntu a lot more and more in our Labs
<Ussat> Medical Labs
<Ussat> The support for Bio* libraries is the best we have found
<lotuspsychje> sorin-mihai: i know the server installer is being worked on currently, no idea in wich stage they are in yet..
<lotuspsychje> Ussat: how many ubuntu boxes on your project?
<sorin-mihai> lotuspsychje, isn't it based on the previous one?
<Ussat> lotuspsychje, well, between the 3 labs right now, probably about 30, but that will grow
<lotuspsychje> Ussat: nice
<Ussat> I work at a Uni affiliated teaching / research hospital
<lotuspsychje> sorin-mihai: https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Ubuntu-2004-Server-Auto-Install
<Ussat> I am in the process of implimentating landscape for them
<Ussat> I expect closer to 100 or so in the specialised labs by end of 2020
<lotuspsychje> lovely
<Ussat> We are reigning all the post-doc students setting up their :oqwn little labs" and bringing the "wild west" under our controll into the enterprise
<Ussat> NOthing makes cringe more than finding a 14.04 box that has never been patched
<sorin-mihai> lotuspsychje, that link... 2004. i think that year it was the 1st official version? lol
<lotuspsychje> Ussat: lets discuss in #ubuntu-discuss to leave the room free for support
<Ussat> okie
<sorin-mihai> are there any plans to enable luks2 in the focal installer?
<mason> If I run Ubuntu current, that's just Debian testing, isn't it? Or is there some other cadence?
<ChmEarl> mason, not the sam: you have lz4 compressed kernel & ramfs, netplan, etc
<mason> ChmEarl: The same base, though, or is it based on unstable?
<mason> I know there are going to be Ubuntu-specific things.
<mason> ChmEarl: Do you know if snaps are going to be heavily present in 20.04? vlc, for instance, is only available as a snap for > 18.04, and it's not a drop-in replacement for the package.
<ChmEarl> mason, compare version of binutils, lz4, glibc
<mason> Hrm. glibc is newer than sid.
<mason> That suggests way more rebuilding than I thought there was.
#ubuntu+1 2020-02-04
<ducasse> mason: ubuntu is getting further and further from the debian base
<ChibaPet> ducasse: Yeah, seeing that.
<Miles8of9> what kernel is used in ubuntu 20.04^
<Miles8of9> ?
<oerheks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/focal/+source/linux, 
<oerheks> i don't keep track of versioning, Kernel Freeze: April 9, 2020 is more important
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic focal | Miles8of9 propsed is the 5.5 series.
<ubottu> Miles8of9 propsed is the 5.5 series.: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta-5.4): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 5.4.0.12.15 (focal), package size 2 kB, installed size 16 kB
<Miles8of9> i see lots of packages 5.3.0 on that page
<diddledan> ooh, gcc 10 has arrived in focal
<Ussat> https://www.cnn.com/2020/02/04/politics/iowa-democratic-party-caucus-2020/index.html
<Ussat> damm sorry wrong channel
#ubuntu+1 2020-02-05
<Miles8of9> trump wins again... -_-
<RikMills> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2020-February/004893.html
<lotuspsychje> anyone want to try an easy bug please: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qbittorrent/+bug/1862016
<ubottu> Error: launchpad bug 1862016 not found
<lotuspsychje> Ussat: testing 20.04 yet?
<Ussat> been busy, I will be....
<lotuspsychje> cool
<Ussat> I have not had time really yet.......big system upgrade comming next week
<lotuspsychje> !info qbittorrent
<ubottu> qbittorrent (source: qbittorrent): bittorrent client based on libtorrent-rasterbar with a Qt5 GUI. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.1.7-1ubuntu3 (focal), package size 5469 kB, installed size 8913 kB
#ubuntu+1 2020-02-06
<lotuspsychje> guiverc: got a 20.04 box by your hand to test an easy bug?
<guiverc> i'm no a 20.04 box, not now - I'm busy with 18.04.4 & can't currently cope with more.. you'll need to ask later 
<guiverc> s/no/on ^
<lotuspsychje> kk no sweat nite nite ; )
<tarzeau> lotuspsychje_: i have :) what to test?
<lotuspsychje_> tarzeau: got a bug on the recent update on qbittorrent, launching makes it crash
<tarzeau> saw the lp bug link
<lotuspsychje_> so an easy test :p
<tarzeau> I get a "Legal notice"
<lotuspsychje_> thats first use, its normal
<tarzeau> i agree, and then get the main window of the qt application
<tarzeau> i'm not allowed to do p2p @ethz.ch but what next?
<lotuspsychje_> tarzeau: try to activate the search plugin and enter keyword
<tarzeau> i see the main window, no idea how it works, what do i click step by step?
<tarzeau> i added search engine in tools
<lotuspsychje_> yeah thats it
<lotuspsychje_> now just search something, see if it crashes
<tarzeau> it lists me all the search plugins 
<tarzeau> i selected the pirate bay
<tarzeau> searched for shit
<lotuspsychje_> !info qbittorrent
<ubottu> qbittorrent (source: qbittorrent): bittorrent client based on libtorrent-rasterbar with a Qt5 GUI. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.1.7-1ubuntu3 (focal), package size 5469 kB, installed size 8913 kB
<tarzeau> and it lists me a 1498 out of 1525
<lotuspsychje_> are you on this version^^
<tarzeau> run it with strace and get your config files removed for retry cleanly?
<tarzeau> 4.1.7-1ubuntu3
<lotuspsychje_> ok tnx
<tarzeau> welcome
<lotuspsychje_> weird, we tested it both on gnome3 and kde, bith crashed after few sec
<lotuspsychje_> both
<tarzeau> i'm on windowmaker
<tarzeau> and i have standard qt theme, selected with that qtwhatever tool
<tarzeau> qt5ct
<tarzeau> i know that some themes crash/are broken from welle.io
<tarzeau> so try another them
<tarzeau> +e
<lotuspsychje_> easy bug is becoming more complex lol
<lotuspsychje_> doesnt crash on your side
<tarzeau> no want screenshots?
<lotuspsychje_> no, should crash right away
<lotuspsychje_> tarzeau: whats the strace command you propose?
<tarzeau> no doesn't crash, rock solid here. probably a config file or theme problem on your sides
<tarzeau> strace qbittorrent
<lotuspsychje_> tarzeau: it worked fine on previous version for ages, till the new update few days ago
<tarzeau> then read the output in a terminal around the place it crashed
<lotuspsychje_> i dont mess with themes neither
<lotuspsychje_> tarzeau: http://dpaste.com/177HRVE
<tarzeau> lotuspsychje_: that's gdb output not strace :)
<tarzeau> i asked for strace output
<lotuspsychje_> you want the whole stuff?
<tarzeau> sure
<lotuspsychje_> tarzeau: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hSjMVZw8zT/
<tarzeau> oh shit NOT ENGRISH, export LC_ALL=en; LANG=en strace qt... would've ben helpful but let me see
<lotuspsychje_> tarzeau: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xxDcB4NT3Z/
<tarzeau> much better
<tarzeau> you get any GUI or it crash right away?
<lotuspsychje_> yeah gui for 3sec, then the crash
<lotuspsychje_> not triggered by something, just time
<tarzeau> i can still start it and it comes up no crash
<tarzeau> including searching toy story
<lotuspsychje_> got other DE's to test on that box?
<tarzeau> until line 1600 fonts and config files and stuff is loaded
<tarzeau> and then 1672 it starts looking for icons 
<tarzeau> theme stuff until 3400
<tarzeau> qt plugins around 4100
<lotuspsychje_> started from terminal: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Fg5Hypgcz7/
<lotuspsychje_> maybe the maintainer overlooked something in the new update
<tarzeau> i don't have /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libtorrent-rasterbar.so.9
<tarzeau> ah i do but i have it in /usr/lib not /lib
<tarzeau> ls -lad /lib /usr/lib
<tarzeau> says what for you?
<tarzeau> probably not related to it
<tarzeau> libstdc++.so.6 : std::__throw_length_error(char const*)+0x41
<lotuspsychje_> ./lib -> usr/lib
<tarzeau> because it seems to be that thing calling SIGABRT
<tarzeau> but i'm not sure, just a guess
<tarzeau> poll([{fd=5, events=POLLIN}, {fd=6, events=POLLIN}, {fd=7, events=POLLIN}, {fd=12, events=POLLIN}, {fd=15, events=POLLIN}, {fd=18, events=POLLIN}, {fd=62, events=POLLIN}], 7, 998terminate called after throwing an instance of 'std::bad_alloc' what():  std::bad_alloc
<tarzeau> line 6888
<tarzeau> ls -la /etc/localtime says what?
<tarzeau> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 33 Oct  4 03:50 /etc/localtime -> /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Zurich
<tarzeau> that's mine
<lotuspsychje_> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 35 okt 25 09:12 /etc/localtime -> /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Brussels
<tarzeau> i have tzdata 2019c-3
<tarzeau> and file says: /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Zurich: timezone data, version 2, 5 gmt time flags, 5 std time flags, no leap seconds, 119 transition times, 5 abbreviation chars
<tarzeau> i set mine to Brussels too and and it's not crashing. what you can try is the same strace command with ltrace
<tarzeau> tmp/apport_sandbox_c1wzs7rs/usr/lib/x86_64- looks strange, what says: which qbittorrent
<tarzeau> you don't have snap/appimage for sure, right?
<tarzeau> flatpak?
<lotuspsychje_> no, apt version
<tarzeau> ls -la /usr/bin/qbittorrent also says -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 8919864 Feb  3 22:27 /usr/bin/qbittorrent
<lotuspsychje_> ltrace: http://dpaste.com/245X5KG
<tarzeau> ps -ef |grep -i apparmor output empty?
<lotuspsychje_> lotusps+  860578  840396  0 07:39 pts/0    00:00:00 grep --color=auto -i apparmor
<tarzeau> no idea sorry
<lotuspsychje_> happens the same on blueskaj's box on kde 20.04
<lotuspsychje_> was also working fine before update there
<lotuspsychje_> but what have gnome3 and kde in common, that windowmaker havent
<tarzeau> no idea, try with wmaker then :)
<tarzeau> but i doubt it matters
<tarzeau> can you run qt5ct ?
<tarzeau> i have the style "Fusion"
<lotuspsychje_> whats that
<tarzeau> apt install qt5ct; qt5ct
<tarzeau> qt configuration tool, theme selection and your own fonts
<tarzeau> i hate ubuntu fonts
<lotuspsychje_> oh
<tarzeau> i'm a futura/helvetica person
<lotuspsychje_> i like to test 20.04 as vanilla as possible, from my customers perspective
<lotuspsychje_> try to bug out everything by default
<tarzeau> how many customers you got? using ansible to deploy?
<tarzeau> how do you handle config files of users after upgrades?
<lotuspsychje_> tarzeau: im running a small business from home, repair/sell computers with ubuntu lts and samsung ssd's
<tarzeau> cool, i've got 1k customers, and 6 of them already have 20.04
<lotuspsychje_> nice
<tarzeau> one because 18.04 would not work on the laptop hardware
<tarzeau> only x86_64 or also arm (raspberry/pine*)?
<tarzeau> lotuspsychje_: since you're 20.04 could you apt install stacer shotcut ; and test them for me?
<tarzeau> any video editing customers? 
<lotuspsychje_> sure thing
<tarzeau> music production?
<tarzeau> graphics/dtp/text?
<tarzeau> or photographers?
<lotuspsychje_> tarzeau: most of my users are home/multimedia users
<tarzeau> scientists?
<tarzeau> also test hdrmerge then
<tarzeau> fontmatrix, olive-editor
<tarzeau> rtl-sdr?
<tarzeau> i've got some nice things for multimedia/home: https://qa.debian.org/developer.php?login=gurkan%40phys.ethz.ch
<lotuspsychje_> whatever test you wanna do lemme know
<tarzeau> all the packages i just named, install them, start them, report any problems you encounter
<lotuspsychje_> will do
<tarzeau> i also have photoflow packgaes, but it's hard to get them passed by sponsor/ftpmaster due to CC*licenses
<lotuspsychje_> always handy to have 20.04 testing friends :p
<tarzeau> but can provide 20.04 binary pkgs if you have a photographer wanting to test it
<lotuspsychje_> are you member yet of the ubuntu-discuss LP team tarzeau ?
<tarzeau> lotuspsychje_: you got to also try apt install cool-retro-term ;)
<lotuspsychje_> got that one installed too
<tarzeau> lotuspsychje_: no idea, probably not, and i hate email/mailing lists
<tarzeau> like it?
<lotuspsychje_> yep, and works pretty well
<tarzeau> what are you doing about chromium-browser now? we just don't install it anymore
<lotuspsychje_> me neither, im continue with FF now its gone snappy
<tarzeau> can you also test: ministocks ?
<lotuspsychje_> i was a big fan of it before
<lotuspsychje_> sure
<tarzeau> i have an extra mac with safari for surfing :)
<tarzeau> i've never liked netscape/mozilla
<tarzeau> did you ever build firefox from source? 
<lotuspsychje_> no
<tarzeau> try
<lotuspsychje_> tarzeau: stacer looks cool man tnx
<lotuspsychje_> and services enable/disable!!!
<lotuspsychje_> cool
<lotuspsychje_> i was looking for some systemd gui manager
<tarzeau> you're welcome :)
<tarzeau> if i got a 1$ for "cool" or "thanks" i'd be rich
<lotuspsychje_> lol
<lotuspsychje_> tarzeau: shotcut,olive and fontmatrix seems to launch well and pretty responsive too
<tarzeau> there's also flowblade, but it's broken because of gmic
<lotuspsychje_> coffeebreak first
<ducasse> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 73.0+build1-0ubuntu1 (focal), package size 50570 kB, installed size 196630 kB
<lotuspsychje_> guiverc: if youre up to it try this: bug #1862016
<ubottu> bug 1862016 in qbittorrent (Ubuntu) "qbittorrent crashed with SIGABRT in raise()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1862016
<lotuspsychje_> install & launch, easy bug test :p
<guiverc> lotuspsychje, i installed qbittorrent, started via menu & it's sitting there, no crashes.  my DE is Lubuntu (LXQt) so possibly it's a missing dependency rule; one my Qt based desktop includes, your GTK+ base doesn't??
<lotuspsychje> guiverc: we tested on kde & gnome3 
<lotuspsychje> tarzeau tested on windowmaker where it also doesnt happen
<tarzeau> it's not crashing?
<tarzeau> blame gnome3 + kde then :) hahaha
<guiverc> okay; I have tried using it beyond loading .. nope still a window on my other monitor... My box isn't standard, but has multiple desktops so loads bloat
<lotuspsychje> lol
<guiverc> sorry .. I haven't tried using it... my desktop has loads of bloat (XFCE, MATE, GNOME & LXQt.. it's bloated)
<lotuspsychje> tnx for trying guiverc 
<lotuspsychje> we can narrow down things like this
<guiverc> using it meaning trying to download a torrent; I can if you want..  let it download a few % of something
<lotuspsychje> guiverc: try the search plugin
<lotuspsychje> guiverc: but here on our side, after 3sec it crashes
<guiverc> it knows I've had a hard day; so is being 'kind' to me :)
<lotuspsychje> hehe
<guiverc> okay I told it to start downloading lubuntu 19.10 (magnet file from lubuntu.me) and pretty quickly it crashed.... crash file in /var/crash - I'll file that
<tarzeau> guiverc: dpkg -l | wc -l ?
<tarzeau> says 6371 for me
<tarzeau> ls /usr/bin|wc -l
<tarzeau> 6052 for me
<guiverc> tarzeau, I shouldn't be talking about 'bloat' then... I'm only 4470
<tarzeau> :) did we already check https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/pkgreport.cgi?pkg=qbittorrent;dist=unstable ?
<tarzeau> and? https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/+bugs?field.searchtext=qbittorrent&search=Search%20Bug%20Reports&field.scope=all&field.scope.target=&orderby=-heat&start=0 
<tarzeau> (sorted by heat)
<guiverc> I've got a 'bullseye' box here I could have a try on, but not today
<tarzeau> i've got 20.04 LTS, doesn't crash for me, also got sid
<tarzeau> can you try with a new user? (no config files)?
<guiverc> probably a better 'test' would be a different box that is pretty clean (ie. recent qa-test install), but don't have time currently sorry.
<guiverc> today & last couple of days is 18.04.4 qa...
<ducasse> petter@odin:~ $ dpkg -l | wc -l
<ducasse> 2125
<lotuspsychje> guiverc: can you affect to the bug?
<guiverc> sorry, I don't follow
<lotuspsychje> guiverc: or its not qbittorrent that crashed?
<lotuspsychje> nvm, reading your updates :p
<lotuspsychje> tnx
<guiverc> if you're talking about 1862016 - i clicked affects me too.  qbittorrent crashed for me too
<lotuspsychje> +1 guiverc thank you
<lotuspsychje> wb Ussat 
<lotuspsychje> affected & confirmed bug #1862169
<ubottu> bug 1862169 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) "rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV in build_flavored_key()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1862169
<Ussat> o/
<Blade> nikolov@ubuntu-ivan:~$ inxi -F
<Blade> System:    Host: ubuntu-ivan Kernel: 5.5.2-050502-generic x86_64 bits: 64 Desktop: Gnome 3.34.3 
<Blade>            Distro: Ubuntu 20.04 LTS (Focal Fossa)
<lotuspsychje> dont Blade 
<Blade> offff
<Blade> ok
<lotuspsychje> tarzeau: fontmatrix updates in 20.04 :p
<tarzeau> lotuspsychje: i re-introduced it (fell out because of qt4 :)
<lotuspsychje> ah cool :p
<tarzeau> you're welcome
<tarzeau> lotuspsychje: now tried ministocks yet?
<lotuspsychje> tarzeau: i installed it, but how do you use it exactly?
<tarzeau> you run: MiniStocks ?
<tarzeau> rmb for settings
<lotuspsychje> command not found
<tarzeau> lotuspsychje: /usr/bin/MiniStocks ?
<tarzeau> lotuspsychje: did you really install ministocks? dpkg -l ministocks says what?
<lotuspsychje> yeah installed version: 0+git20200120-1
<tarzeau> i can start it and i get a small window, with ^SPX AAPL.US GOOG.US
<lotuspsychje> i dont need a reboot or something?
<tarzeau> what for?
<tarzeau> no of course not
<lotuspsychje> beats me tarzeau 
<lotuspsychje> http://dpaste.com/38PFKEG
<tarzeau> it's MiniStocks not ministocks
<tarzeau> case matters
<lotuspsychje> oh
<lotuspsychje> ok that works
<tarzeau> dpkg -L pkg (lists you all files of an installed pkg)
<tarzeau> |grep bin is often helpful
<tarzeau> it's not just 0 for you?
<lotuspsychje> 0 what?
<tarzeau> does it show you any stocks?
<tarzeau> https://github.com/Dakostu/MiniStocks it's very minimal, but i needed/wanted something for on linux
<tarzeau> of course iOS Stocks is way superior
<lotuspsychje> https://imgur.com/a/uTvRJkP
<tarzeau> lotuspsychje: yeah works, cool :)
<lotuspsychje> they still need to work on the icon for gnome
<tarzeau> you added the last 3 yourself?
<lotuspsychje> no, worked out of the box
<tarzeau> lotuspsychje: https://github.com/Dakostu/MiniStocks/issues/5
<lotuspsychje> cool
#ubuntu+1 2020-02-07
<lotuspsychje> new 20.04 yaru theme just got in https://imgur.com/a/mzgcoWY
<Miles8of9> if you install focal fossa and it doesn't crash, can you follow development by downloading updates using apt or it's better to reformat and reinstall each time?
<Bashing-om> Miles8of9: Never had an issue with continued updates to final release.
<Miles8of9> are you using focal fossa? how it's running? any problem?
<Bashing-om> Miles8of9: I have ubuntu 20.04 in my test bed - no issues at all. My daily is 18.04.
<Miles8of9> which kernel is 20.04 using at moment?
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic focal
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta-5.4): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 5.4.0.12.15 (focal), package size 2 kB, installed size 16 kB
<Bashing-om> Miles8of9: See too: https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Ubuntu-20.04-Linux-5.4-Likely
<Miles8of9> ok thankyou
<Bashing-om> Miles8of9: If you have certified hardware: https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Ubuntu-20.04-Certified-OEM-Exp
<Miles8of9> i need support for radeon rx 5600 xt.. probably i'll need to update kernel to 5.5... and various libs
<Bashing-om> Miles8of9: ^^ 5.6 kernel :)
<Miles8of9> maybe....
<Bashing-om> Miles8of9: I saw that AMD has released updated dtivers for that card.
<Bashing-om> drivers*
<Miles8of9> no drivers for 5600 at moment.. https://www.amd.com/en/support/graphics/amd-radeon-5600-series/amd-radeon-rx-5600-series/amd-radeon-rx-5600-xt
<oerheks> check out bios update? https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=RX-5600-XT-New-SMC-Micro
<Bashing-om> Miles8of9: ^^ also : https://phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=RX-5600-XT-New-SMC-Micro >> " with that updated performance BIOS will now be working out correctly."
<Miles8of9> can linux flash the bios of a video card...? i thought it was a windows-only feature
<oerheks> i would check the vendor website
<oerheks> there is fwupdate, not sure it covers your GPU too
<Miles8of9> looks like a dangerous procedure... perhaps better install windows for a day and perform update from there
<oerheks> sure, one does not need to register the copy, to perform updates.
#ubuntu+1 2020-02-08
<ducasse> Miles8of9: you don't need to install windows, use a windows pe boot image
